#ubuntu-hr 2011-10-10
<obruT> sta je ovo, malo zaladilo i vec se cuti :)
<Mmike> jelda :)
<Mmike> fino ladno :)
<dodobas> super je...
<dodobas> bas fino na biciklu
<obruT> pa da, nije vruce, ne znojis se...
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> zakaj mi se mdadm device svako malo rinejma?
<Mmike> bio je /dev/md0
<Mmike> sad je /dev/md152
<Mmike> a sinoc je bio /dev/md127
<ivoks> nakon reboota?
<Mmike> yeps
<Mmike> a nist ne mijenjam
<ivoks> opet si slagao 'svoj nacin'? :)
<Mmike> #define svoj nacin?
<ivoks> znas na sto mislim
<Mmike> aha, ne
<Mmike> drugi stroj
<Mmike> ono 'radi', iako nisam jos slozio 3.0 da se boota, ne kuzim zasto :)
<Mmike> ovo je kistra, normalna, ima jedan sistemski disk na kojem je sve, i dva diska u stripeu, /dev/md0
<Mmike> tj, nakon reboota se mijenja
<Mmike> sad, nije neki bed jer se mounta po UUIDu
<Mmike> al' me svejedno zanima zasto
<ivoks> ne znam, pogledaj logove
<ivoks> imas /etc/mdadm.conf?
<ivoks> tvrtka pokusava prodati odrzavanje servera drzavnoj instituciji za cetvrt milijuna kuna
<ivoks> rijec je o 5 servera, mozda
<Mmike> ae :)
<ivoks> i navode kako je trenutni firewall zastarjela tehnologija
<ivoks> i da ne podrzava sve potrebne mogucnosti
<ivoks> i kako je iptables jako kompliciran i da se mora krpati
<Mmike> To je borba s vjetrenjacama :/
<ivoks> i onda, kao zamjenu, predlozi ipsec
<Mmike> LOL :)
<ivoks> i sad, citas, gledas, ne vjerujes
<ivoks> koji debili
<Mmike> jednom je kad sam radio u firmi di sam radio prije, dosla firma koja prodaje knjigovodstveni softver
<Mmike> i pokazu oni kaj im ai ok super
<Mmike> i kao kakve server imate
<Mmike> i ja reko, jedan dvoprocesorski P3 na 1GH svaki sa 512M rama
<Mmike> MSSQL7 se vrtio onda gore na NT4 nekim
<Mmike> uuu, veli lik, to ne valja, morate bar uzeti xeone neke sa 2GB rama
<Mmike> reko, zasto?
<Mmike> pa, veli lik 'server'
<Mmike> kakav je to 'server' koji nema bar gigu rama?:)
<Mmike> neznam kakos e zove lik, al' je iz omega softvera
<ivoks> al ok, barem moze reci 'sustav treba toliko i toliko memorije'
<ivoks> ovaj lik kaze da je iptables zastario i kao zamjenu predlozi ipsec
<ivoks> ipsec je protokol, pobogu
<Mmike> reko, kakva je to vasa aplikacija kojoj treba vise od 2GB rama, na stroju koji je samo SQL server i nista vise? :) I mora imati 30ak klijenata gore? 
<Mmike> max? :) Aplikacije u Fox Prou, nista we
<Mmike> ma e :)
<Mmike> a to se natjeces negdje, ili?
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> ta firma hoce uletiti umjesto mene
<ivoks> i, s obzirom na koruptivno stanje u drzavi, vrlo vjerojatno uspjeti :)
<ivoks> ja se na taj nivo necu spustati, pa makar izgubio posao
<ivoks> a to cu im i reci na sastanku
<ivoks> dobro da si me podsjetio
<ivoks> tuzit cu ih za izravnu pogodbu za posao cija je vrijednost preko 79.000kn
<ivoks> tj., prijaviti
<igustin> i vjerojatno izgubiti
<igustin> izravna pogodba je predviđena Zakonom i legalna, uz određene uvjete
<ivoks> nemam sta izgubiti
<igustin> koje po potrebi rastežu (zato su je očito i uveli)
<ivoks> izravna je pogodba dozvoljena za nabavke ispod 80.000kn
<ivoks> za sve preko je potreban javni natjecaj
<igustin> zar nije granica 200.000?
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> tko ti je to podvalio? :)
<igustin> bilo je tako, 100%, možda se promijenilo
<ivoks> nije tako vec godinama
<igustin> ali izravnom pogodbom sklapaju se milijunski poslovi, bez javnog natječaja
<igustin> problem je što nije točno definirano kada se to smije i koliko 
<igustin> i onda to zloupotrebljavaju
<jelly-home> makar ne kuzim zasto, ko da je problem nastelati uvjete tako da samo jedan ponudjac odgovara
<Mmike> reci ti njima ivoks da ako ipsec da onda mora bit ipsecv2.2, i pitaj ih kako misle implementirati arpa1 i arpa2 nad trx-om, tj, s kojim protokolima, i koliko ce to ekstra kostati?
<igustin> nije problem, to KING-ICT uredno radi godinama
<igustin> Mmike: :D
<Mmike> i onda kad ti lik krene objasnjavati, onda si na konju :)
<igustin> Mmike: bed je ako lik iz te firme bude sastavljao natječaj/tender
<jelly-home> "ipsec" i "firewall" idu skupa samo u kontekstu windowsa 2000-2003 gdje si mogao iskrumpirati lokalni firewall sa ipsec ruleovima jer je to bilo tam sve zgurano 
<igustin> bio lokalno sličan slučaj di je firma slagala Gradu natječaj za IT održavanje di je navedeno da firma mora imati MSDBA licenciranog čovjeka; Grad uopće nije imao nikakvu bazu a kamoli MSSQL, i gle slučajnosti - jedino ta ista firma je imala MSDBA admina :-/
<ivoks> to je uvijek tako
<ivoks> inace:
<ivoks> http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/clanci/sluzbeni/329474.html
<ivoks> Članak 32.
<ivoks> (1) Javni naručitelj obvezan je objaviti:
<ivoks> u Elektroničkom oglasniku javne nabave u »Narodnim novinama« objave za sve nabave čija je procijenjena vrijednost jednaka ili veća od 70.000,00 kuna,
<ivoks> u Službenom listu Europske zajednice objave za nabave čija je procijenjena vrijednost propisana Uredbom o objavama i evidenciji javne nabave.
<jelly-home> cak samo 70kkn
<ivoks> da, ne znam zasto je meni ostalo 79.000
<igustin> glede granice od 200.000... čik pogodi zašto je Perpetuum prodavao svoje iSite pakete Ministarstvima po 190.000 kn? :D
<ivoks> svejedno se morao raspisati natjecaj
<ivoks> uvjeti natjecaja su, naravno, skloni dirigiranju
<ivoks> ali se moraju objaviti
<igustin> ne
<ivoks> sta ne?
<igustin> tada je bilo da se do 20.000 ne mora uopće pitati ponude
<igustin> od 20.000 do 200.000 bio je pozivni natječaj
<ivoks> sada je do 70.000kn pozivni
<igustin> di se zvalo nekoliko ponuđača direktno, koga su htjeli, i tako unaprijed filtrirali
<ivoks> 'sada' je od 2007.
<igustin> tek preko 200.000 je bila obaveza javnog natječaja
<ivoks> evo ih zovu :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ti RBA koristis za svoj d.o.o?
<igustin> ok, to je bilo prije 2007., i to je točno, jer sam sudjelovao (tada i nikad više)
<igustin> Mmike: ja isto koristim RBA, zašto?
<Mmike> igustin, pa imam sad za poslati oko 150 izvoda
<igustin> poslati?
<Mmike> i svaki kliknem, print to pdf, sejvam, i tako to
<Mmike> knjigovodji, da
<jelly-home> ti bi API?
<Mmike> i da, ctrl-kliknem, pa ih imam u tabovima, pa onda ctrl-p unutra, i to
<jelly-home> eh
<igustin> ne, nisam to zaskriptao još :)
<Mmike> i pizdim svaki put :)
<Mmike> pa me zanima jel' netko ima neki jednostavniji nacin :)
<igustin> ne treba API, wgetom bi se to trebalo moći (radio sam slične stvari)
<igustin> Mmike: tko prvi napravi, nek podijeli ;)
<jelly-home> na PBZ ne bi islo, sve se generira u letu i mislim da je .js u igri :-|
<igustin> niti na Erste - tamo se Å¡alje MAILOM
<igustin> *nekriptirano*
<jelly-home> igustin: al mailom je super, lako za izvuci 
<igustin> jelly-home: je, pogotovo sniferima, knjigovođa si sam može uzeti ;)
<igustin> jelly-home: opet moraš poklikat svaki i za svaki reć "pošalji mi na mail"
<jelly-home> uzmem izvod od PBZa mailom i gurnem ga na gocr da dobijem tekst ;-)
<jelly-home> igustin: ah, mislio sam da odmah salju
<igustin> ne, klikaš :)
<Mmike> hm
<igustin> jelly-home: zašto OCR?
<Mmike> upravo sam skuzio da novi chrome napravi .pdf od 200k, dok su prijasnji izvodi bili cca 50k :)
<jelly-home> igustin: zato sto je jednostavnije
<igustin> Mmike: imaš minimizator od Dobrice
<Mmike> $ file Izvod\ 2010-004[012].pdf 
<Mmike> Izvod 2010-0040.pdf: PDF document, version 1.5
<Mmike> Izvod 2010-0041.pdf: PDF document, version 1.4
<Mmike> Izvod 2010-0042.pdf: PDF document, version 1.4
<jelly-home> zapravo, mozda lazem, mozda je bio neki pdf2text
<Mmike> Lol :)
<Mmike> igustin, sto je to?
<igustin> sec
<igustin> Mmike: http://is.gd/wMMw8z
<igustin> skinute fajlove propusti kroz to prije slanja ;)
<igustin> jelly-home: al' zašto PDF u text? imaš parser neki koji to automatski knjiži?
<Mmike> igustin, smanji ga za duplo
<jelly-home> igustin: ne, slagao sam sebi za doma promet (i gazdarici popis plaćenih računa ;-)
<Mmike> hah, kad ga napravim iz firefoxa onda je velik 43K :)
<igustin> Mmike: ;) eto ti rješenja
<igustin> jelly-home: ha, nice
<igustin> Mmike: da, i meni su oko 50k
<Mmike> Ok, firefox it is :/
<igustin> mogli bi biti i puno manji, ali podnošljivo je za mailanje
<Mmike> da, ovo dobricino ih ne smanji uopc
<Mmike> e
<igustin> koje? ove druge?
<igustin> očito nema što više optimirati
<igustin> ali kad bi sam kreirao PDF, vjerojatno bi bio nekoliko KB
<Mmike> nah, ovo mi je kul
<Mmike> samo da ima neki nacin da 'print all tabs'
<Mmike> di imam PDFove unutra
<Mmike> a ne da moram 100 puta kliknit
<Mmike> cek
<ivoks> Mmike: da
<ivoks> nema jednostavniji nacin
<ivoks> jos je printanje izvoda ok
<ivoks> ima druga fora koja me iritira
<ivoks> zatrazis popis transkakcija izmedju datumX i datumY
<ivoks> i to ne stane u 100 linija, pa podjele na 2,3,4 ili koliko vec stranica
<Mmike> e, da
<ivoks> i kad trazis da ti daju datoteku, u datoteci pise sto i pise na prvoj stranici
<Mmike> kad bi taj popis bar dali u XML neki
<Mmike> ili nesto, bilo sto!
<ivoks> pa daju i XLS
<Mmike> o, da
<Mmike> to je vrlo upotrebljivo :)
<ivoks> je
<ivoks> u biti, ne, po novom je html
<ivoks> samo sto ga nazovu xls
<ivoks> samo promijeni ekstenziju i radi :)
<Mmike> ahahahah
<Mmike> pazi ovo
<Mmike> universal print, plugin za firefox
<Mmike> lik isprinta sve u isti file :) :) :)
<Mmike> how convinient :)
<igustin> Mmike: sve tabove u isti pdf?
<Mmike> da :)
<igustin> jel' bar po stranicama - onda ih možeš rascjepkati ako treba
<Mmike> ne, u isti filename, pa u fajlu na kraju imam samo zadnji tab :)
<Mmike> ok je, brijem, ako saljes to na printer :) al' lose ako saljes u print-to-pdf :)
<Mmike> brb, wc
<igustin> eh ;)
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> kak ekipa uvjetuje...
<ivoks> jel tko kad slagao ceph?
<jelly-home> ne... a glusterfs?
<ivoks> gluster je spor za popizdit
<ivoks> ceph mi se puno vise svidja
<ivoks> ima hrpu mogucnosti
 * Mmike ima glusterfs na nekom stroju
<Mmike> spornjikav je, da, nebi bas reko da je spor za popizdit
<ivoks> pa na jednom stroju nema bas smisla, ha? :)
<ivoks> ima i single point of failure
<ivoks> ceph, s druge strane, ima block device, klijent razgovara s clusterom, ne s jednim strojem iz clustera
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> na nekim strojevima, o, ivokse :)
<Mmike> neznam, ovo radi, iako ne kuzim svrhu, tj, neznam zasto je to onaj koji je slagao - slagao
<ivoks> moda za replikaciju
<ivoks> mozda
<ivoks> ali je sporo
<Mmike> tamo su logove i backupove (dumpove) trpalo
<Mmike> trpali
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> trazim firefox neku ekstenziju guba, a nema je
<igustin> Mmike: za multi-tab print-to-pdf?
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> igustin, jeps, nema nista takvog :/
<Mmike> tj, ovih par kaj ima su za printanje, al' ne u pdf
<Mmike> nego opcenito, pa mi sve naseru u isti file, tj, prepisu isti file
<Mmike> mozda bih mogao podvalit cookie wgetu, pa onda html2pdf iskoristiti i napraviti pdf...
<SilverSpace> hebemu kako se jucer nisam sjetio snimiti hokej
<SilverSpace> hokej je bio predobar jucer
<ivoks> SilverSpace: nemoj rec da je netko prenosio? :)
<dodobas> HRT2 :D
<ivoks> kaj se tam netko napio? :)
<Mmike> da, cak sam gledao malo
<dodobas> ivoks: htjeli su ustavari prenositi best of hrvatske nogometne reprezenzacije, ali su skuzili da osim 1998 i nema bas nesto ... :)
<ivoks> nego
<ivoks> u subotu
<ivoks> sletim u zagreb
<ivoks> cekam kofer, lud i umoran nakon letenja
<ivoks> a nemam ni prijevoz do doma, pa me ceka bus i tramvaj
<ivoks> dodje kofer i zaustavi me carinik
<ivoks> prvi put otkad letim
<ivoks> jel imam sta za prijavit
<ivoks> reko nemam, samo razglednicu i dva magnetica
<ivoks> ajmo, dodjite sa strane
<ivoks> i iza mene jos neku ekipu
<ivoks> vadi van
<ivoks> jel to tvoj laptop
<ivoks> pa je, 'jesi siguran'
<ivoks> reko, pa vec je sav istrosen i ima Zel-Cos naljepnice po sebi (od servisa)
<Neuromanc> :)
<ivoks> htio je da otvorim i onu vrecu za odijelo
<SilverSpace> ivoks: hrt2
<ivoks> nda... nisam gledao
<ivoks> imao sam pametnijeg posla :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> nista od reprize
<ivoks> nista od isjecaka
<dodobas> ivoks: dakle sve se svodi na to, koliko dobro mozes uvjeriti carinika da je nesto tvoje :D
<SilverSpace> sumljiv tip :)
<Mmike> hah
<Mmike> xhtml2pdf radi, al' ne radi dobro s nasim slovima
<Mmike> mater pimpek
<SilverSpace> hm kaj nema rjesenje izato
<igustin> Mmike: to je ono što ti je onaj predložio na FB?
<dodobas> sto se dogodi ako te uhvate da 'uvozis' u zemlju nesto
<igustin> SilverSpace: ima, bit će ;)
<dodobas> trebas platiti samo carinu ili ?
<igustin> dodobas: Remetinec
<Mmike> igustin, ne, to sam sad nasao python modul neki u kojem dodje xhtml2pdf
<dodobas> igustin: a hebate... ima i ArenaCentar na remetincu...
<igustin> :
<igustin> :D
<dodobas> ja bih radije tamo nego na drugu stranu preko željezničke pruge
<dodobas> tj. da reformuliram pitanje... kako legalno uvesti nesto u RH
<igustin> Mmike: a što ti je ono Jasmin predložio? nisam gledao :-/
<Mmike> igustin, UniversalPrint - onaj koji sam prvi probao
<dodobas> tipa, dolazim avionom iz indije i nosim 2 ultra jeftina laptopa... kada to prijavljujem na aerodormu?
<Mmike> dodobas, nikad :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: naplate ti jos i uslugu spedicije
<Mmike> ovaj xhtml2pdf napravi PDF od 5k
<dodobas> ali ja sam spediter... right ? :
<Mmike> jedino mu nasa slova fale :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: imas li firmu registriranu za spediterstvo?
<dodobas> SilverSpace: da bas...
<igustin> support.microsoft.com: "This article applies to a different operating system than the one you are using. Article content that may not be relevant to you is disabled."
<igustin> kreteni
<SilverSpace> dodobas: :)
<ivoks> da, nije samo carina
<ivoks> mora to proci i kroz spediciju
<ivoks> a onda treba platiti i speditera
<ivoks> a onda postoji i problem ako uredjaj nije odobren za uvoz u HR
<dodobas> a nista... nagurati cu ih u supak... pa tako proci granicu
<ivoks> ne znam kaj bi ti rekao
<SilverSpace> e da i odobrenje za uvoz :) ima tu puno sranja
<ivoks> ta odobrenja su posebno komplicirana ako uredjaj ima cd/dvd citas ili wifi elektroniku
<ivoks> citac
<ivoks> mislim da je bio clanak u jutarnjem o curi koja je pokusala uvesti kindl :)
<sale> mene su opljackali
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/mape-mail-beskorisne/111522.aspx
<sale> HAKOMU 250 kn za kindle
<sale> samo zato jer nije u slobodnoj prodaji u HR
<sale> 250 kn za 1 A4 papir na kojemu pise da mi se dopusta uvoz Kindlea za osobnu upotrebu
<sale> i to naplacuju svakome tko ga uvozi
<SilverSpace> sale: dobro si jos i prosao
<sale> jako dobro da, platio sam carinu, porez i HAKOM koliko i Kindle
<SilverSpace> uh
<dodobas> sale: i koliko te izaslo?
<sale> dodobas: Kindle WiFi+3G (1099,40 kn) + carina (209,10 kn) + PDV (252,77 kn) + HAKOM (250) = 1811,27 kn
<dodobas> :D :D :D :D :D
<dodobas> sale: koliko je postupak trajao
<sale> Kindle je iz SAD-a do Zagreba stigao za 22 sata. Da od Zagreba stigne do mene sam cekao jos 7 dana, koliko je trebalo da se rijesi sva papirologija
<sale> doduse, Kindle je stigao u petak, taman kada se poklopio produzeni vikend zbog nekakvog praznika u ponedjeljak
<sale> da je stigao pocetkom tjedna, ustedio bih ta tri dana
<sale> ali, bez obzira na cijenu, uredaj je mega dobar
<sale> bas sam ga nedavno prvi put morao staviti na punjenje, nakon 2 mjeseca citanja knjiga :-)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> sale: sad se bojim koliko ce mene doci htc chacha
<jelly> vjerojatno bolje da sam kupio iz oglasa
<Mmike> jelly, kaj si kupio?
<Mmike> daklem
<jelly> pa to.
<jelly> mobitel za qwerty
<jelly> sa*
<Mmike> desire-z?
<SilverSpace> http://www.mikronis.hr/shop/item.asp?itemid=17213
<jelly> Mmike: pise ti gore koji model, htc chacha
<jelly> tak... se... zove
<jelly> SilverSpace: na njuskalu 1900kn
<sale> jelly: barem ces izbjeci trosak HAKOM-a
<ivoks> jelly: desire-z? :)
<jelly> ivoks: da
<ivoks> :))
<ivoks> meni javio lokalni serviser da cu izgubiti jamstvo ako zalijepim tipku na telefonu
<Mmike> cek, kaj si fakat desireZ uzeo?
<Mmike> :) lol :)
<Mmike> uglavnom, chacha ima 512M memorije
<Mmike> nedovoljno, kao sto ces vidjeti skoro
<jelly> nedovoljno za sta?
<ivoks> ako ce gore imati samo ssh, nije
<jelly> treba raditi activesync i pozivi i mozda slusanje glazbe
<jelly> dobro, i vpn i ssh :-)
<ivoks> tak uvijek pocne
<ivoks> a onda... gle, ima i nagios plugis za android
<ivoks> pa gle, mogu ovo, ono
<jelly> ma jok, nagios salje smsove
<ivoks> dok ne dodjes do 'gle, angry birds!'
<ivoks> i onda to vise nije telefon :)
<sale> :-)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> zato sam uzeo neki s mailm ekranom da ni ne pomisljam na ljute ptice
<jelly> inace bi uzeo iphone i basta
<dodobas> sale: dakle kindle DX... 379$ (2115kn) + sva davanja ~ 3000 kn
<dodobas> divno
<ivoks> bit ce i veca
<SilverSpace> bas gledam uopce ga nema u ponudi vip_a
<ivoks> carina je veca ako je cijena veca
<jelly> kompletan sadrzaj maila od Parallelsa: "Please inspect this machine, because it may be infected."
<jelly> hvala ti cijenjeni vendore sto si odrezao SAV output od rkhuntera
<ivoks> jelly: budes vidio... stavit ces google docs, k9mail, connectbot, chrome to phone, go sms, google maps, hak, lufthansa, linux lazy, noom, google +, facebook, skype, tripit, ubuntu one music/files, twitter, terminal emulator, world clock...
<ivoks> i onda ce bit 'koji k sam to kupio'
<SilverSpace> sale: jel se na taj kindle moze citati/slati mail 
<sale> SilverSpace: nope, uredaj je samo za citanje e-knjiga
<SilverSpace> steta
<sale> SilverSpace: nije. Ako zelis mailove, web i ostale distrakcije, kupis si tablet
<sale> ovo sam namjerno uzeo samo zbog e-ink displaya i citanja knjiga
<dodobas> SilverSpace: imas kindle fire...
<sale> SilverSpace: Kindle ima web browser, ali nije bas najupotrebljiviji. U slucaju nuzde ce obaviti svoj posao
<Mmike> ivoks, nece :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ne stane mu to sve :)
<ivoks> kindle fire se prodaje 2000 kom/h
<sale> neka bolesna brojka je bila i za obican Kindle, a opet ga ne vidis po svuda. Prema Amazonovim izvjestajima, ispada da bi trebalo biti vise Kindlea nego iPhonea :-)
<SilverSpace> ipak steta kaj nema mail aplikaciju
<igustin> ne treba, to nije uređaj za to
<sale> SilverSpace: ne kuzis poantu uredaja :-) To je kao da kazes, steta sto auto ne moze glisirati u moru
<sale> nije tome namijenjen
<dodobas> misim mozes, ali ne dugo
<sale> :-)
<dodobas> isto tako na Fire neces niti pomisljati citati knjige ako si jedno procitao nesto na e-ink
<igustin> da, slažem se, iako ga reklamiraju kao e-reader, to je ipak primarno klasični tablet
<dodobas> koji se cak vrti na androidu... :)
<ivoks> sale: pa nije bas
<ivoks> sale: to je isto kao da kazes 'zasto bi na telefonu citao mail'
<ivoks> pa eto
<SilverSpace> sale:  a zasto ne bi auto glisirao :)))
<SilverSpace> bila bi fora
<SilverSpace> ne slazem se sa vama kindle bi bas trebao imati mail 
<SilverSpace> sve predispozicije za to ima
<SilverSpace> ovaj chrome je sve bogatiji sa extenziama
<ivoks> kindle fire, da
<ivoks> al obicni kindle bas i ne
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jesi vidio ovo http://is.gd/FS7Kj2
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> zablokirao mi se kursor
<ivoks> http://www.brainpickings.org/index.php/2010/09/27/yanko-tsvetkov-mapping-european-stereotypes/
<SilverSpace> :D
<ivoks> resident evil :)
<budz0r> postoji li mozda neki agresivniji nacin kilanja procesa od kill -9?
<dodobas> shutdown -h now  ? :)
<budz0r> dodobas: hvala
<dodobas> np
<SilverSpace> budz0r: probaj sjekirom :)
<civija> heheh, taman sam poceo pisat shutdown :)
<dodobas> ili coil-gun... sto god ti je jednostavnije
<jelly> ivoks: hehe, necu, fejs i twitter vec ima :-)
<jelly> ima i gumb za fejs, nadam se da se da remapirati na nesto korisno
<jelly> ebem ti se u danasnje diskove... Device: /dev/sdc [SAT], 2 Offline uncorrectable sectors                                                                             
<SilverSpace> jelly: http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/motorola-admiral/111524.aspx
<jelly> eh, "uskoro"
<SilverSpace> uuuuu http://www.engadget.com/photos/24-carat-gold-macbook-pro/
<ivoks> koji divljaci
<ivoks> najbolji komentar
<ivoks> What could possibly be more expensive than an Apple MacBook Pro?
<ivoks> Oh... 
<jelly> DVA mekbuka
<ivoks> http://www.flickr.com/photos/alphadesigner/3969563285/sizes/z/
<ivoks> island = the arctic
<ivoks> portugal = brazil
<ivoks> bugarska = babysitters
<ivoks> clock addicts :)
<jelly> a di su vampiri u Moldaviji
<jelly> i iz cijeg je to PoVa 
<ivoks> to je kako talijani vide europi
<jelly> sjeverni, jelte
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> http://www.flickr.com/photos/alphadesigner/4977428297/sizes/l/
<ivoks> resident evil :)
<jelly> Montenegro = Casinos ?
<ivoks> ?
<jelly> ??
<ivoks> o cemu ti?
<jelly> o predrasudama
<jelly> i crnogorskom elitnom turizmu
<jelly> ivoks: a di je link na sve te slije
<ivoks> http://www.brainpickings.org/index.php/2010/09/27/yanko-tsvetkov-mapping-european-stereotypes/
<ivoks> http://www.flickr.com/photos/alphadesigner/3192055736/sizes/z/
<ivoks> srbija = lipa brina :D
<ivoks> paranoid oil empire :D
<dodobas> bi li kupili http://www.vipnet.hr/privatni-pretplatnici/mobilni-telefoni/-/phone/3684
<ivoks> Motorola Defy udovoljava IP67 standardu, što znači da da je otporan na prašinu, vodu (do 1 metar dubine), udarce, niske temperature (do -30 stupnjeva)
<dodobas> jes
<dodobas> http://www.engadget.com/2010/11/18/motorola-defy-review/ :D
<ivoks> pa ak ti to treba
<dodobas> pa nije, ali u tom vipu nema nista za oko priblizno ~ 1000kn da je android i da vrijedi
<ivoks> sigurno ima boljih od ovoga za iste novce
<ivoks> pa galaxy s2 je 500kn uz bez limit 600
<dodobas> uh da... bez limit 100 :)
<ivoks> ti gledas bez limit 200?
<ivoks> pih
<ivoks> http://www.vipnet.hr/privatni-pretplatnici/mobilni-telefoni/-/phone/3628
<dodobas> eeeee too much
<ivoks> taj defy je najjeftiniji android tamo
<ivoks> wildfire s?
<ivoks> uglavnom, imam posla
<dodobas> taj je jos jeftiniji
<SilverSpace> taj wildfire ima problema sa aplikacijama
<SilverSpace> ima cudnu rezoluciju 
<SilverSpace> pa neke aplikacije odbijaju radti ili su prozori odsjeceni
<ivoks> http://yfrog.com/nyrrmbkj
<SilverSpace> http://yfrog.com/18dbgxjj
<dodobas> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4b39izRZCy8
<ivoks> dodobas: pa vec si se odlucio
<ivoks> ovaj lik na tom videu je skroz strgan
<dodobas> da.. razbio se
<dodobas> www.youtube.com/watch?v=qva43jLFVSs
<Mmike> jelly, ping
<jelly> pong
<jelly> Mmike: ding
<Mmike> jelly, ti si rekao da koristis pbzip2 cesto, right?
<jelly> ne previse cesto, po potrebi
<Mmike> naime, trazim alternativu
<jelly> alternativu za?
<Mmike> za pbzip
<jelly> ok...?
<Mmike> ovaj je spornjikav i ne kompresira narocito dobro
<jelly> spornjikav?
<jelly> koliko coreova mu das?
<Mmike> sve, tj, 16 :)
<Mmike> treba mu oko 20 minuta
<jelly> aha.
<jelly> a ja znam koliko imas podataka i kakvi su, tako da mi tih 20 minuta sve veli
<Mmike> ima pixz, paralelni xz, koji traje isto toliko, al napravi puno manji file. Recimo, 16GB dbdump pbzip2 skompresira na 800 MB (cca), a ovaj na cca 500
<jelly> jel ti to sta znaci u zivotu
<Mmike> znaci, podosta, za daily dumpve koje shipam nekud
<jelly> uska pipa?
<Mmike> debil klijent
<Mmike> ugl, nacuo sam da ima p7zip neki novi koji zna sve jezgre iskoristiti, a ne samo 2
<Mmike> al' nemrem nac, pa reko :)
<jelly> ako su podaci slicni a preferiras optimizaciju po prostoru umjesto po vremenu, mozes probati i lrzip
<jelly> ne znam dal ima multithreading ili jos nema
<jelly> http://lrzip.kolivas.org/ http://ck-hack.blogspot.com/search/label/lrzip
<jelly> to je od onog anesteziologa koji je svojevremeno radio -ck patchset za kernel
<Mmike> dada, gledam bas
<Mmike> ovaj upalirani nije mt
<Mmike> sad cemo vidjet
<jelly> uzmi uvijek najzadnjiji
<jelly> http://ck-hack.blogspot.com/search/label/multithreading izgleda da ima _nesto_
<jelly> imas bas 16 coreova, ili 8 coreova plus hyperthreading?
<jelly> HT za neke stvari pomaze a za neke odmaze
<obruT> hrvacki telekom da pomaze ? :)
<jelly> obruT: jel gledas NCIS
<obruT> jelly: ne bas, ne znam ni sto je to :)
<jelly> nekakva serija gdje glavni sef opali podredjenog po potiljku kad veli nesto bedasto
<obruT> bwahahaha :)
<jelly> vidim da si shvatio
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JW6xGdeY5xQ
<Mmike> jelly, imam 2 i7-like xeona
<Mmike> znaci, 8 pravih jezgri
<Mmike> 16 vidi OS
<Mmike> nisam jos nasao situaciju di HT odmaze
<Mmike> to je bio slucaj sa starim HTom na P4-xeonima
<Mmike> tamo je HT bio cista magla
<jelly> aha, hoces reci da to sad actually nesto radi
<Mmike> yeps
<Mmike> recimo, povray testovi
<Mmike> sa ugasenim HTom renda sliku 4 minute
<Mmike> sa upaljenim renda oko 3
<Mmike> onda, za mali dataset, na postgresu, tpc-b benchmark (doduse, onaj postgresovski, al' ajd), za ugasenim HTom imam oko 6k transakcija u sekundi, s upaljenim skoro 10k
<jelly> tak sam se i ja cudio, i5 doma bilda kernel ko da ima 3 prave kore, a ima samo 2
<Mmike> yeps
<jelly> znaci trecinu brze
<Mmike> radi to vrlo ok
<Mmike> prije, na starim xeonima, povray rendao sliku oko 15 minuta sa HTom i 15 minuta bez HTa :)
<Mmike> al', recimo, kad imas 2 procesora, pa 4 HTjaste jezgre, i nakeljis taj postgres tpc- benchmark, sa ugasenim HTom sam imao oko 4k transakcija u sekundi, sa upaljenim oko 1k :)
<Mmike> a broj csova je narasao i do 500k :)
<jelly> cs cega
<Mmike> context switcheva
<jelly> al s druge strane tu je i kernel postao pametniji pa nastoji dretve drzati na istoj jezgri
<jelly> da napisao sam dretve
<Mmike> bogme jesi :)
<jelly> u vrijeme P4 nije bio previse mudar oko toga
<Mmike> to je isto mogucno, da
<Mmike> nemam nit jedan P4 takav sad tu blizu pa da probam
<jelly> imam neke ugasene proliante pri ruci al TAK mi se ne da to gledati, nemas pojma
<Mmike> lol ;)
<Mmike> ne nagovaram :)
<jelly> pocivali u miru
<ivoks> di je drac0 sad
<Mmike> lrzip nece vise od 3 jezgre uzet
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> http://www.4kotaca.net/HR/oglas393149/ford-mondeo-22-tdci.htm
<ivoks> draco, zao mi je, al odjednom je mojem cijena skocila za punih 2000 eura :)
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> ne vjerujem da si ga nagovorio da kupi traktor :)
<Mmike> ivoks, koliko para trazis?
<ivoks> 10k eura
<jelly> pfft
<jelly> za godiste?
<ivoks> 2005.
<ivoks> 2.2tdci s novim diznama
<jelly> kao na slikama?  Taj mi je bas... ruznjikav
<ivoks> ne, moj zlatni :)
<jelly> uf
<jelly> no comment :-)
<ivoks> i ima drugaciji zadnji kraj
<ivoks> izgled je totalno nebitna stavka na tom autu
<ivoks> grijana sajba, grijani retrovizori
<ivoks> grijana sjedala
<ivoks> 6cd changer
<ivoks> na konzoli... dakle, ne treba ici u gepek stavljati CDe :)
<ivoks> dvostruko centralno zakljucavanje
<ivoks> dupla izolacija
<ivoks> ma auto je...
<ivoks> mocan mocan auto
<ivoks> a djeluje bas nikakav :)
<ivoks> sto mu daje posebnu draz...
<Mmike> 6cd changer
<Mmike> cemu to?
<Mmike> jel' bar moze mp3ice unutra
<Mmike> iako
<ivoks> sorry, prevest cu ti
<ivoks> izmjenjivac za 6 kompaktnih diskova :)
<Mmike> usb is way-to-go
<Mmike> ivoks, da, pitam, cemu to?
<jelly> stalak za iPod
<Mmike> dobro da nemas i box za 12 kazeta :)
<ivoks> pa onda nisu jos bili popularni mp3i
<jelly> je, 2005.
<jelly> daj me ne
<ivoks> a i mp3 ima losiju kvalitetu od cd-a
<Mmike> to stoji
<Mmike> fakat ima
<jelly> drugo sto su auto vendori djubrad
<ivoks> uostalnom, uvijek si mozes staviti drugi uredjaj
<Mmike> ovisi koja glazba i kako je kodirana, al' losije je
 * Mmike se fura na flac zadnjih dana :)
<jelly> i masno ti naplate zastarjeli uredjaj
<Mmike> yeps
<ivoks> al ima 6 zvucnika
<Mmike> ivoks, ciji je uredjaj zvucni?
<ivoks> sony
<civija> ivoks: a sta znaci 'dvostruko' centralno zakljucavanje?
<ivoks> civija: dvije brave
<jelly> radi s lijeve i s desne strane
<Mmike> al', 10k eura za 2.2 cdti, to je koliko, 80k kuna
<Mmike> meni lik u mazdi kad sam bio na servisu uvaljivao mazdu3 1.6benzin sa 110 KS, mega-full oprema za 100k kuna
<Mmike> reko, fukc off :)
<civija> ivoks: opet ne razumijem, dvije brave gdje, na vratima?
<ivoks> uzas
<ivoks> civija: da, vozaceva strana se mozda zakljucati dvostruko
<Mmike> je, moja mazda ima centralno samo na vozackim vratima
<ivoks> civija: dodatna brava
<Mmike> nemam na suvozackom
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> tja
<ivoks> kak da ti objasnim dodatnu bravu? :)
<Mmike> to je nesto fensi :)
<Mmike> -rw-------  1 mario mario 345M 2011-10-10 16:56 dooster-2011-06-10-daily.sql.lrzip.lrz
<Mmike> -rw-------  1 mario mario 370M 2011-10-10 17:18 dooster-2011-06-10-daily.sql.mt.lrzip
<civija> ivoks: jedna ima normalni kljuc a druga nema ili su obe na kljuc?
<Mmike> 16GB dump :) prvo je 35 minuta (lrzip iz paketa), drugo je 15 minuta (zadnja vrrzija multithreadana)
<Mmike> a sad cu probat zadnji p7zip
<ivoks> civija: ne kljucanicu, vec bravu
<ivoks> civija: jesi vidio protuprovalna vrata u kucama?
<civija> ok
<ivoks> ono, jedan kljuc, na dva (ili vise) mjesta se zahakla
<civija> aha, to
<ivoks> ima alarm ugradjen
<ivoks> al stvari koje razvesele svaku zimu
<ivoks> grijani retrovizori i grijana sajba
<civija> je li kodirani kljuc ili onaj normalni?
<ivoks> kodirani
<ivoks> zracne zavjese, jastuci
<civija> moj mercedes star 20 godina ima grijanje u retrovizorima tako da mi to nije interesantno
<civija> interesantno mi je grijanje siceva
<ivoks> jer ti ne radi? :)
<civija> to mi je zimi jako cool
<civija> ivoks: naravno da radi
<ivoks> meni je to bezveze
<ivoks> imam, al ne koristim
<ivoks> radje da ima klimatizirane siceve
<ivoks> sto ce novi svakako imati
<Mmike> super je grijana prednja sajba
<Mmike> to je frend imao na ford orionu
<Mmike> opce ne kuzim ka/zasto su to stavili
<Mmike> odmagli se/odmrzne odmah
<Mmike> jedino kad mu je pukla sajba napret bilo mu je zao kaj to ima :)
<ivoks> bez toga auto vise ne kupujem
<Mmike> Meni se prednja sabja odmagli za 3 minute, tak da koliko je to nuzno bas i nisam siguran
<ivoks> odmagli
<ivoks> a kada je smrznuta
<jelly> ivoks: kaj ce ti to na otoku!
<ivoks> vani si i lupas po sajbi
<ivoks> a ja sjednem, klik
<ivoks> pricekam 30sek
<ivoks> upalim brisac i odem
<Mmike> jooooooooooooj, ivoks :)
<Mmike> ja sam u USA imao auto sa grijanim sajbvama
<Mmike> onak, ima finu tanku mrezicu unutra
<Mmike> i to je kurac
<Mmike> ok, nije kurac
<ivoks> 17:26 < Mmike> super je grijana prednja sajba
<ivoks> 17:28 < Mmike> i to je kurac
<Mmike> lijepo je kad ti ne mora puhat po sajbi neg po autu
<ivoks> puhat?
<Mmike> al' da se odledi u 30 sekundi, to je bullshit
<ivoks> pa odledi se
<ivoks> naravno, ne ako je 2cm leda
<Mmike> pa da, u 'obicnim' autima se prednja sajba magli ak je recimo kisa
<Mmike> pa onda stsavis topli zrak gore
<Mmike> e, pa to velim, ak je 2 cm leda gore, onda places k'o i svi
<ivoks> ne placem, samo duze cekam
<ivoks> a opet ne moram van na zimu
<ivoks> ne moram razbiti sav led, vec ga otopim na spoju sa staklom
<ivoks> i samo sklizne
<Mmike> svejedno imas dizl-traktor :)
<jelly> nije lose imat traktor koji moze povuc kad si u frci
<jelly> ... ak ga znas vozit, jeli
 * jelly ne zna
<Mmike> kufer, ovaj p7zip nece preko 2 jezgre :/
<jelly> treba ti p14zip
<jelly> ili i7zip?
<jelly> ili odi jebat autora lrzipa na irc://irc.oftc.net/#ck da zasto to cudo ne ide preko tri kore
<jelly> da to nemre tak
<jelly> (oftc = irc.debian.org ak si vec na irc.debian.org)
<Mmike> pa ovaj lrzip od 15 minuta nije opce los
<Mmike> tolko isto radi pixz
<ivoks> jelly: slazem se
<ivoks> da, glasan je, al kad povuce, povuce
<Mmike> ok, da se razumijemo
<Mmike> smijat se nekom oko izbora auta je malo glupo
<Mmike> ako nekom netko pase i gusta u tome, kaj netko treci ima srat
<Mmike> k'o kad mi prigovaraju kad si mecem mineralnu u posip
<Mmike> tak da, vozi sto ti se vozi
<Mmike> osim, dakako, ako si civija i vozis mercedesa :)
<ivoks> pa tko se tu smije?
<Mmike> ja sam sad tol'ko para spizdio na auto da mi ne pada napamet trazit drugi :)
<jelly> Mmike: a s kojim opcijama i na koliko ga je stisnuo?
<civija> Mmike: znaci ti se meni smijes sto ja vozim kola a vi kocije? :)
<Mmike> jelly, defaultnim
<Mmike> sad probavam lrzip -q, to je neka paq kompresija, znam da sam to davno isprobavao, sporo do bola al' super radi (kompresira)
<Mmike> civija, tako nekako :)
<jelly> Mmike: jebo te u paq, to je najsporije moguce njesra
<ivoks> http://www.mikronis.hr/shop/item.asp?itemid=16776&catid=16
<jelly> tipa 20 PUTA sporije za 20% razlike
<ivoks> i ako to nije dovoljno skupo...
<ivoks> http://www.mikronis.hr/shop/item.asp?itemid=16424&catid=16
<ivoks> tolko novaca a nema ssd
<jelly> Mmike: kajjaznam, probaj pa vidi, lrzip efikasnost jako ovisi o tome koliko imas memorije i koliko su podaci medjusobno slicni
<jelly> http://ck-hack.blogspot.com/2010/11/lrzip-0530-and-multithreading-speed-ups.html
<jelly> primijeti koliko je zpaq zspor
<jelly> pogotovo za dekompresiju
<Mmike> hahah, lrzip uzeo 9GB rama upravo :)
<jelly> je, mislim da uzme 2/3 po defaultu
<jelly> ak imas dovoljno rama, mmapira celi celcati fajl pa trazi slicnosti
<jelly> ceo* celcati
<ivoks> http://www.cyanogenmod.com/blog/cyanogenmod-7-1-released
<ivoks> Website Offline, No Cached Version Available
<ivoks> e moj cloudfare :D
<ivoks> http://www.cyanogenmod.com/
<Mmike> kad ce vise kernele pustit nove van?
<Mmike> jelly, ti si metao 3 nekud?
<jelly> ja ne, al nadobudni shef nadzornog nam centra (maverick) jest
<jelly> mislim, jesam ak se racuna moj desktop ;-)
<jelly> Linux nc 3.0.4-1 #1 SMP Wed Oct 5 17:30:22 CEST 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jelly> javim za mjesec dana jel stabilan
<jelly> za sad jos nema smisla ista tvrditi,  18:08:32 up 3 days, 19:05, 38 users,  load average: 2.37, 3.62, 3.91
<ivoks> Linux mercury 2.6.39.1-x86_64-linode19 #1 SMP Tue Jun 21 10:04:20 EDT 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ivoks> um...
<ivoks> Linux titan 3.0.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 23 21:23:39 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Mmike> e, a
<Mmike> na githubu kad skinem
<Mmike> nemam odtagiran 3.0.4 nigdje
<Mmike> kak onda dodjem do 3.0.4?
<jelly> hm, lolwut Oct  6 23:03:41 nc kernel: PCI: HP ProLiant DL360 detected, enabling pci=bfsort.
<Mmike> jel' to 3.0-rc4?
<jelly> ne
<Mmike> to sam si i mislio :)
<ivoks> al cemu tolka navala na 3.0?
<ivoks> i inace stavljas zadnji kernel ili bas zelis 3.0?
<jelly> prethodni kernel se oopsao
<jelly> u mom slucaju
<jelly> io workload je... vrlo specificno mucenje ext4 filesystema
<Mmike> ivoks, ma ne stavljam, neg me jebu, pa eto, reko
<ivoks> Mmike: 'oni' bas zele 3.0?
<Mmike> ivoks, osobno me boli kufer, ono sto su debian/ubuntu rekli da je stable i meni je stable
<Mmike> ivoks, ae :)
<Mmike> ne za ove porno-manijake
<ivoks> Mmike: jesi im objasnio da to nije velika promjena?
<ivoks> dapace, sigurno ima neki userland pizdarija koje imaju if kernel 2.6.xx then
<ivoks> odnosno, gledaju je li kernel 2.6 ili 2.4
<jelly> Mmike: pa, imash 3.0.4 na kernel mirrorima
<jelly> to je bio zadnji prije nego su skuzili da im je provaljeno
<Mmike> jelly, di?
<jelly> bilo di, npr. ftp://kernel.iskon.hr/pub/linux/kernel/v3.0/
<Mmike> E, pa hvala! :)
<ivoks> eto novih taxia
<SilverSpace> u tim se sigurno necu voziti
<ivoks> zas?
<ivoks> jest da je ruzni VW, al opet
<SilverSpace> zubaku ne dam ni lipe
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> Android 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich
<ivoks> http://www.examiner.com/computers-in-denver/demo-of-the-nexus-prime-video
<jelly> Mmike: ili uzmes trunk od stable tree-ja
<jelly> koji je sad negdje na 3.0.5-rc nest
<Mmike> jelly, al' tamo nisam nasao 3.0.4
<Mmike> a neeeeeeeeeeeeeee, zakaj sam grub potrgao, zakaj, zakaj zaakaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaj :/
<Mmike> debil majmun te idijot
<jelly> Mmike: provjeri dioptriju
<jelly> -rw-r--r--   1 ftp      ftp      96695778 Aug 29 20:57 linux-3.0.4.tar.gz
<ivoks> jao
<ivoks> koliko dugo nisam svoj kernel kompajlirao
<ivoks> bas bi mogao jednom... za dobra stara vremena
<ivoks> kad bolje razmislim, nikad nisam kompajlirao sa -j2
<ivoks> a danas bi bilo smjesno ne kompajlirati sa -j4
<jelly> ivoks: ne znas sta propustas
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> znam
<ivoks> boot - no disk
<jelly> -j4 na SSD-u... "milina"
<ivoks> next boot - no network
<ivoks> next boot - no vfat
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> jelly, u gitu od stable treeya
<ivoks> Summary: KDE, one of the leading Linux desktops, is taking dead aim at Android and Apple’s iOS on smartphones and tablets.
<ivoks> nego
<ivoks> http://www.mikronis.hr/shop/item.asp?itemid=16424&catid=16
<ivoks> ne to
<ivoks> https://code.launchpad.net/cloud-live
<ivoks> probajte ;)
<ivoks> il, ak vam se ne da buildat
<ivoks> http://people.canonical.com/~akarama/binary.img
<ivoks> U njemu je restoran koji se okreće, na vrhu je bazen, zatim trgovački centar, kinodvorana, lječilište i na 60. katu zlatni kip vola težak jednu tonu. (Hina)
<Mmike> ivoks, o, da, vidio sam taj autobus, super je!
<ivoks> autobus?
<Mmike> ae :)
<Mmike> kad vec ti nedas kontekst, ja ga nadomjestim :)
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> pljuga nema hdmi
 * Mmike gleda koju kameru da kupi 
<dodobas> Mmike: PornHD ? :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kakvu kameru
<Mmike> neku
<Mmike> nemam pojma
<Mmike> za sestru
<Mmike> da se moze snimat i tak
<SilverSpace> pa bolje ti je danas kupiti fotich
<SilverSpace> koji snima hd
<SilverSpace> imas jedno i drugo
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj sa ovim 
<SilverSpace> .img
<Mmike> SilverSpace, brijes?
<jelly-home> i ni jedno ni drugo kvalitetno?
<SilverSpace> kaj bi brijao 
<SilverSpace> koliko para
<jelly-home> ivoks: uf, 500 megi
<Mmike> oko 3k kuna
<ivoks> jelly-home: pa da... usb image
<ivoks> jelly-home: gui + openstack
<ivoks> jelly-home: live sustav
<jelly-home> tak mi i treba kak klikecem na slucajne klinkove
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja nedavno kupio olympus sz-30mr i video je odlican
<SilverSpace> full hd
<Mmike> kol'ko para je olympus?
<Mmike> http://www.sancta-domenica.hr/detalji_proizvoda.a78e3081613542b59cbf7c3d07a5f552.hdr-cx115-b-digitalna-videokamera-sony-2x-sf8n4-mem-kartica.aspx
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://www.protis.hr/products/details/digitalni-fotoaparat-olympus-sz30mr-black/42321
<Mmike> brijem da cu kupit ovu gore
<Mmike> sonyjevu
<SilverSpace> hm mislim da je danas neisplativo kupovati kameru :)
<Mmike> a sestra hoce kameru
<Mmike> kaj da joj radim
<Mmike> ima SLR fotic
<SilverSpace> pih i sta ce je bolje
<SilverSpace> to sigurno radi super video
<jelly-home> http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=lTx3G6h2xyA DJ ima 17 godina
<SilverSpace> nema sanse prikazati hd video na mome atomu
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: koja video karta?
<SilverSpace> intel
<jelly-home> 720p vozi na mom netbooku koji je valjda 1. ili 2. najlosiji Atom
<jelly-home> 1080p ne bi islo
<jelly-home> ak imas Atom koji je pravi dual core, trebao bi imati dovoljno snage _ako_ nadjes pravi multithreaded codec i maknes svo ostalo smece od procesa
<SilverSpace> 720 ide ok
<SilverSpace> 1080 ne 
<jelly-home> tak sam ja imao na starom laptopu, taj nije ni 720p mogao bez stucanja ili puno tuneanja
<jelly-home> pa sad imam desktop za 2000kn i to zdere 1080p, mislim da bi jedno 3-5 komada mogao vrtit i istovremeno samo na CPU dekodingu
<jelly-home> +jos nvidia za ~500kn sama moze dekodirati 1080p\
<SilverSpace> moram reboot
<SilverSpace> full hd mi srusi themu 
<SilverSpace> ili compiz
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> ivoks: http://www.vjesnik.hr/Article.aspx?ID=D93C5CC7-3469-419C-90C9-1FE060FE0E58
<igustin> jel' netko od vas uspio kod korisnika uvesti potpisivanje/kriptiranje mail korespodencije?
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: ugasi compiz.  Ugasi i gnomu, uzmi fluxbox ili nesto slicno, pa onda probaj
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: i to s necim tipa mplayer, ne totem ili kojekakvi fensi player
<SilverSpace> da malo lakse ide sa mplayerom
<SilverSpace> sa vlc nikako
<SilverSpace> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/Prikaz_zaslona-P9270115.MP4%20svojstva.png
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel' mosh uploadat nekud da vidim kak izgleda video?
<SilverSpace> imam samo full od 200mb 
<SilverSpace> trebao bi pustit cjelu noc
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ako hoces mogu ti pustit
<Mmike> ma joj
<Mmike> ne moras
<jelly-home> ok... zasto sam procitao "pusit" tri reda iznad
<SilverSpace> fali ti cigareta
<ivoks> ajde da sam i taj dan dozivio
<ivoks> kraj svih procesa, proces s najvise okupiranog rama je, pogodite koji
<ivoks> nije chrome, nije compiz, nije firefox, niti thunderbird (a svi navedeni se vrte)
<ivoks> w3m! :)
<jelly-home> bloated smetje? 
<jelly-home> sa podrskom za... tablice
<jelly-home> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/10/10/keylogging_bug_infects_predator_drones/
<ivoks> fora, ha :)
<ivoks> al to je vec stara vijest
<ivoks> “We keep wiping it off, and it keeps coming back,” a source familiar with the network infection told Wired. “We think it’s benign. But we just don’t know.”
<ivoks> ajme, tko to odrzava... :)
<jelly-home> eh.  Bio je pred par tjedana lik na ##linux pitati jel se mogu vratiti podaci sa propucanog hard diska
<jelly-home> kaze ima cleanroom i elektronski mikroskop i sve ;-)
<ivoks> :)
<lulz87> a se mogu ikako restorati podaci ako neznam lozinku
<lulz87> osim da resetiram root preko grub-a
<ivoks> pa ako se ne mozes ulogirati u stroj, morati ces ga resetirati i u grubu odabrati recovery opciju
<lulz87> a ako blokiram grub, onda nemoze vise nitko?
<lulz87> jer mi je bitno da do tih podataka nemoze doci nitko osim mene
<ivoks> tko god ima fizicki pristup do stroja, uvijek moze doci do podataka
<lulz87> ma da
<ivoks> pa da
<lulz87> pa kako bemti :/
<ivoks> izvadis bateriju s maticne ploce
<ivoks> to resetira bios
<ivoks> onda mozes butat s CD-a
<ivoks> a od tamo mozes sto god hoces
<ivoks> jedina zastita podataka je da kriptiras home particiju
<lulz87> e to
<lulz87> ukljucio sam frendu to
<ivoks> nije 100%, ali 99,9999 je :)
<lulz87> ma cist dosta , da ne mrdam po grubu bezveze
<lulz87> znam da se moze preko gruba resetirat root
<lulz87> ali, ako imam root, onda mogu u home? :)
<ivoks> ako je home kriptiran, ne mozes ni kao root
<lulz87> odlicno :D
<ivoks> ako user zaboravi lozinku, fajrunt
<lulz87> jos jedna stvar, jel mogu naknadno kriptirat home?
<jelly-home> osim ak je korisnik ostao ulogiran
<ivoks> mislim da bas i ne, ali nisam istrazivao
<jelly-home> ak je korisnik ulogiran, kljuc je negdje u memoriji, samo treba naci rupu
<ivoks> mislio sam na ovo jel se moze naknadno kriptirati home
<ivoks> ako je user ulogiran, ne treba ti rupa
<ivoks> samo kopiras :)
<lulz87> ma , komp se gasi tako da nije problem
<lulz87> zanimala me ta enkripcija
<lulz87> nista, kreirat cu onda novog usera sa enkripcijom
<lulz87> jer mi je to jako bitno
 * Mmike kupio kameru
 * lulz87 rjesava vektorsku analizu i pita se koji ce mi to qrac u zivotu :/
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> ovisi cim ces se baviti :)
<lulz87> vektori jos dobro dodju, ali ovo dalje je cisto preseravanje :)
<lulz87> jedino ako cu biti neki dr.sc pa da radim neke zesce analize, ali sredit cemo sve, jos malo
<jelly-home> nabla zvuci slicno kao NAMBLA.  Slucajnost?
<lulz87> e to :D
<lulz87> ma meni to nije problem racunat, samo ja neznam sta radim dok racunam, ne vidim svrhu :) integrale i derivacije razumijem sustinu
<lulz87> diferencijalne jednadzbe su mi isto bauk :=) to mislim da su krivi profesori, jer nedaju prave primjere za racunat
<Mmike> glupan
<Mmike> nisam kupio torbu
<Mmike> glupan glupan glupan
<lulz87> kod krojaca idi
<lulz87> ili ebay :D
<Mmike> ma 150 kuna kosta
<Mmike> zaboravio sam
<Mmike> sutra cu to
<Mmike> kamera je pre mala
<Mmike> onak
<Mmike> ne kuzim kak snimat s time da ti se ne trese slika
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> i kaj sad s MTS fileovima?
<ivoks> Mozilla's 2010 Revenues Hit $123 Million
<ivoks> ti srca
<ivoks> Not bad at all for a foundation built on free and open source software that doesn't actually sell anything.
<sale> nije lose
<ivoks> mogli bi malo uloziti u sustav za prevodjenje :)
<sale> o da :-)
<ivoks> ugovor s googlom zavrsava za mjesec dana
<ivoks> sta ce biti onda? :)
<sale> Bing? :-)
<Mmike> handbrake
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> nelose, al'
<Mmike> kak da divix napravim s time? :)
<Mmike> kak mrzim s videom radit na racunalu :/
<ivoks> ja sam koristio onaj kde alat
<ivoks> kdenlive - non-linear video editor
<ivoks> dakle, nije samo konverter
<sale> pozvan sam na MozCamp u Berlin, mogao bih ispitati ekipu kakav im je poslovni plan kad Google zatvori pipu :-)
<ivoks> ma da? super
<ivoks> sumnjam da ce google zatvoriti pipu
<sale> dokle god FF ima dobar trzisni udio, nece
<sale> ali s obzirom da Chrome strelovito raste, prije ili kasnije ce se dogoditi neizbjezno
<sale> skoro svu lovu Mozilla dobiva od Googlea
<ivoks> do tad, hi life
<sale> bas to
<ivoks> nek uzivaju, trose
<ivoks> alkohol, droga, zene
<ivoks> jednom se zivi :)
<sale> :-)
<sale> uh, soma kuna za novu bateriju za laptop. To ne vrijedi toliko :-/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi budan
<Mmike> budan
<Mmike> ivoks, i to je znalo prekodiravati video?
<sale> SilverSpace: tvit prst? srsly? :-)
<Mmike> mislim, ffmpeg ovo ono mencoder ono tamo nesto bla-tra, poludit
<SilverSpace> Mmike: 200mb http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/P9270115.MP4
<Mmike> eto srcem
<Mmike> s cime si mp4 napravio?
<SilverSpace> olympus radi po defaultu
<sale> lol, 20 ways to break Linux http://www.techradar.com/news/software/operating-systems/20-ways-to-break-linux-991957
<ivoks> http://w3techs.com/technologies/history_details/os-linux
<Mmike> kdenlive je nevjerojatno glup
<Mmike> ima neki 'transcode clips' tool
<Mmike> i imas input file, output file
<Mmike> kliknem na output file, izaberem direktorij, napisem filename i ovaj veli 'tajitajfile could not be found'
<Mmike> ma nemoj!? 
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> odaberes direktorij u koji ce on spremati
<Mmike> nemrem, moram upisati filename
<Mmike> neda mi da kliknem 'save' ako nemam filename
<ivoks> zanimljivo
<ivoks> http://w3techs.com/technologies/history_details/os-linux/all/y
<ivoks> ubuntu je porastao na ustrb redhata i centosa
<ivoks> debian je stabilan
<ivoks> hm, instalacija kdenlivea povlaci i neki virtuoso
<ivoks>  OpenLink Virtuoso is a high-performance object-relational SQL database.
<ivoks> a ja mislio neka virtualizacija
<Mmike> nemrem nit xvid napravit s kdenlivetom
<Mmike> tj, nema profil za to
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi pogledao
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jesam
<Mmike> SilverSpace, guba
<Mmike> SilverSpace, iako mi se cini da ova kamera bolje snima
<Mmike> SAMO DA SKUZIM KAKO DA NAPRAVIM PROKLETI XVID
 * Mmike ide kompajlirat NOVI ffmpeg
<SilverSpace> genijalno http://www.formula1.com/news/technical/2011/852/904.html
<SilverSpace> hm ima ti neki programcic ta kovertirati
<ivoks> Mmike: devede
<SilverSpace> Indijsko pravosuđe prelazi na Ubuntu
<ivoks> tja. nema xvid
<ivoks> ima divx
<ivoks> laku noc
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ovo je iz ruke snimano
<ivoks> Prodajem 
<ivoks> Commodore 64 Personal Computer
<ivoks> Cijena 3000,00 kn
<Mmike> LOL LOL LOL
<ivoks> http://www.njuskalo.hr/informatika-sve-ostalo/commodore-64-personal-computer-oglas-2401162
<ivoks> mogao bi ja staviti oglas da prodajem ubuntu cd
<ivoks> 159kn
<ivoks> http://www.njuskalo.hr/informatika-sve-ostalo/zx-spectrum-48k-oglas-3700731
#ubuntu-hr 2011-10-11
<MmikeDOMA> http://splivalo.hr/cats/mario-cat-1.avi
<dodobas> Mmike: moras pospremiti stan... :P
<Mmike> sobu samo :)
<Mmike> E, pa
<Mmike> jebemu
<Mmike> ffmpeg da mu jebem
<Mmike> KAJ SAD NE RADI OPET?!
<jelly-home> mracan video
<obruT> Mmike: srusit ce ti disk ! :)
<Mmike> jelly-home, bio mrak u sobi, jbg :)
<obruT> maca jede zice :)
<obruT> prekjucer u Omisu na penjalistu dosla neka maca, cak se i malo penjala po stijenama :)
<Mmike> moram kupit bar 32GB SDHC karticu
<Mmike> i onda kad snimim gore nesto moram kupit neki NAS da mogu to cuvat' negdje
<dodobas> Mmike: stavi to u oblak... tamo je super
<Mmike> WaaS
<Mmike> FaaS
<Mmike> i P&SaaS
<Mmike> tj, pardon, F&SaaS :)
<Mmike> no dobro
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> skompajlirao sam ffmpeg i radi
<Mmike> za ne povjerovat
<dodobas> i to je ubuntu feature... :)
<Mmike> bilo bi super kad bi ffmpeg pisao koliko mu je vremena ostalo do kraja
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> jedino sto novi ffmpeg radi jedno 6 puta sporije od starog
<obruT> nisi pri kompajlirao stavio dobre opcije za optimizaciju :)
<dodobas> Mmike: da, kao O999 :D
 * obruT ce kad prestane haos na poslu narpaviti jedan benchmark... razvoj u javi na linuxu i freebsdu, bas me zanimaju neke stvari
<obruT> evo eclipse faking radi nekakav refresh repozitorija, zakolje mi cijeli stroj,nist drugo ne mogu normalno radit, a traje vec 15-20 minuta :P
<Mmike> freebsd? :)
<Mmike> obruT, ja fakat nemam tih problema s eklipsom :)
<Mmike> sama po sebi je spora
<Mmike> al' kad se pokrene radi ok, manje vise
<obruT> dao bih se kladit da bi na freebsdu imao bolji response na drugim aplikacijama
<Neuromanc> kad prestane haos na poslu...
<Mmike> a update ne ukolje stroj nish posebno
<Neuromanc> saljivac
<Mmike> imam backup
<Mmike> koji se vrti svaku noc
<Mmike> i neznam odakle se pokrece
<Mmike> tj, sto ga pokrene
<jelly-home> obruT: tuce po disku ili po cpu?
<Mmike> svi fajlovi su u vlasnistvu ruta, a pg_dump nece raditi k'o root, jer se nemre spojit na bazu tak
<jelly-home> obruT: ak je po disku, kupi ssd :-)
<Mmike> u /etc/cron i crontabovima nema nista :/
<Mmike> fakat, ja imam eclipsu na SSDu instaliranu :)
<obruT> ma ovo je update repozitorija virgo servera registriranog u eclipsetu... a radim to jer je jutros nestalo struje i koruptirao se workspace :P
<jelly-home> "eto vidis"
<jelly-home> dakle radis fsck i cudis se da je sporo
<obruT> navise po cpu-u jer radi resolve hrpe paketa, mora svaki raspakirat, puknut importe-exporte u memoriju i tako to...
<Neuromanc> ima netko iskustva s korištenjem 2 dodatna monitora plus ugrađeni na notebooku?
<Neuromanc> da je sve extended
<Neuromanc> ne duplanje slike
<Neuromanc> lenovo t410 konkretno...
<dodobas> Neuromanc: ja o tome sanjam :) trenutno imam spojen samo jedan, jer nemam neki DisplayPort -> DVI konverter
<dodobas> iako, nemam pojma hoce li to raditi
<Neuromanc> pa ja imam display port na laptopu, docking stationu i monitoru
<Neuromanc> i kad to spojim kao treci monitor (drugi eksterni) nudi mi samo da ga koristim za duplanje slike
<Neuromanc> #$%&"!$&%#$&
<Neuromanc> ok, dobitak je da je slika s njegovog malog monitora ovak na velikom...
<Neuromanc> ali ja bih radije 3, i onaj njegov mali ugradjeni monitor je koristan...
<Neuromanc> btw 40 kn je display port kabel...
<igustin> IMHO, nema tehničku podršku za 3. monitor
<Neuromanc> igustin i meni se tak cini..
<Neuromanc> da je to do ugradjene graficke kartice..
<igustin> taj na dockingu je samo statičan izlaz onog istog extvga na lapu
<Neuromanc> ima nekih kartica koje to omogucuju...
<Neuromanc> ali ocito ja nisam te srece..
<igustin> za laptop?
<dodobas> Neuromanc: gdje ?
<igustin> ja još nisam vidio takav
<igustin> za desktope da
<igustin> ili s više kartica
<Neuromanc> optimus i eyefinity spominju...
<Neuromanc> sad jesu li to rjesenja s vise kartica...
<Neuromanc> ili kartice ...
<Neuromanc> nisam jos stigao do tih detalja...
<Neuromanc> dodobas nabava.net
<dodobas> gledam po netu... 8-15 $
<igustin> k$? :)
<dodobas> igustin: za tebe da...
<dodobas> hahahha, ista stvar
<dodobas> http://www.nabava.net/trazilica.php?tp=0&q=displayport+to+dvi
<dodobas> 80 kn i 539 kn
<dodobas> to ima samo u RH :D
<Neuromanc> ja govorim o bas display port kabelu, 40 kn +pdv doduse
<dodobas> ja imam stari monitor :D
<igustin> ne pričamo li o 3. monitoru i karticama kojima to postići? :P ;)
<dodobas> pa igustin ili daj neki link ili ne pricam... :P
<igustin> link
<igustin> :P :D
<Neuromanc> igustin pa pricamo, dio price je i kabel kojim to spojiti:)
<igustin> što kažete na ovaj komp (uočite cijenu): http://is.gd/4nGaKw
<dodobas> pa... za sto bi ga koristio ?
<ivoks> dati se smiju apple fanatici
<ivoks> jer je ruzniji i manje sposoban :)
<igustin> :P
<dodobas> ivoks: to se podrazumijeva :)
<ivoks> i na kraju krajeva, kopija je
<igustin> ovo je meni super cijena i model za *uredski* Linux desktop
<ivoks> ma nije
<ivoks> ne budi lud
<ivoks> to ne moze vrtiti flash u full screenu
<ivoks> ljudi bi ti se smijali
<igustin> pusti "Linux desktop" priču sad, zanemari
<ivoks> desktop = facebook, youtube, gmail, web, (tu i tamo) office
<igustin> probat ću jednog instalirati i testirati
<igustin> *uredski* desktop
<ivoks> ovaj stroj s linuxom ne zadovoljava kriterij 'youtube'
<ivoks> da, uredski
<ivoks> u uredima se youtube najvise koristi
<igustin> *uredski* desktop ne treba ni FB, a kamoli YT
<ivoks> kao i facebook
<ivoks> ma joj
<ivoks> ajde otvori facebook
<ivoks> popisi sve frendove koji su sad online
<igustin> ako se koristi, ne znači da im i treba, to je druga priča
<ivoks> onda se spoji u 18h
<ivoks> i opet ih popisi
<dodobas> doijem veci i tezi monitor na kojem ne mogu gledati filomve u HD rezoluciji, i nespretan je za ponesti u krevet
<igustin> ali FB će raditi OK
<igustin> play treba probati
<igustin> dodobas: HD? :S
<ivoks> probao sam ja to...
<igustin> joj, dajte ljudi...
<ivoks> linux desktop, zatvoren za sve osim uredskih aplikacija
<ivoks> radilo je u 1 od 10 slucajeva
<ivoks> 9 firmi je na kraju bilo nezadovoljno takvim pristupom
<ivoks> zeljeli su facebook i youtube
<ivoks> firme zele facebook
<igustin> kakve su to mašine bile?
<ivoks> normalne
<ivoks> normalni pc
<dodobas> ivoks: pa ono nesto ____x768 rezolucija
<ivoks> dodobas: ?
<dodobas> blah, igustin 
<igustin> dodobas: HD i krevet nisu pojmovi vezani uz *uredski* desktop, pobogu :P
<ivoks> pardon 1 od 10 je radila
<ivoks> 1 od 10 je nestala s opremom
<ivoks> a 8 od 10 je bilo nezadovoljnih :)
<dodobas> igustin: to ti samo mislis....
<ivoks> igustin: evo ti ideja
<ivoks> pokreni na facebooku anketu s pitanjem 'koje aplikacije koristite na poslu?'
<ivoks> u to ukljuci i web stranice, facebook, youtube itd
<ivoks> i ja se s tobom kladim da ce facebook biti br 1
<ivoks> a youtube medju prvih 5
<igustin> pa OK, FB će raditi na svakoj mašini
<ivoks> pa samo pogledaj kad ekipa na facebooku posta glazbene spotove
<ivoks> sa youtuba
<igustin> gle, kad se takve dogovoraju s vlasnicima privatnih firmi takve stvari je *poželjno* da ne rade, a kamoli da će tražiti da rade
<ivoks> to je stari nacin razmisljanja
<ivoks> i takvi vlasnici firmi uskoro nece biti vlasnici
<ivoks> dokazano je da sloboda na radnom mjestu stimulativno potice na rad
<ivoks> sloboda u smislu da mozes otici na wc kada hoces, da mozes otvoriti facebook kada hoces
<ivoks> da mozes sto god hoces
<ivoks> neke firme imaju igraonice!
<igustin> btw, i ovaj model reklamiraju kao 16:9 - idealan za prikaz filmova, dakle - očito play radi :)
<ivoks> neke imaju sobu za pusenje trave :)
<igustin> ivoks: to nisu *te* firme o kojima pričamo
<ivoks> linux + flash + 1366 x 768 = katastrofa
<igustin> partibrejkeri :P :D
<ivoks> pardon, fali 'atom + ' na pocetku
<ivoks> kupi pa probaj, ajde
<ivoks> nisam partibrejker, vec ti pokusavam ustedjeti novce :)
<igustin> ok, imaš ovaj jači, po još nižoj cijeni: http://is.gd/tWtaug :D
<igustin> ne moram ga kupiti, uzet ćemo ga na revers ;)
<ivoks> imas u linksu isto to
<ivoks> za jos manje
<igustin> da, nešto skuplje
<igustin> ?
<ivoks> bez windowsa
<igustin> onaj gore je +200 kn
<ivoks> http://www.links.hr/index.php?option=artikl&id_kategorija=0300101&id_artikl=030.010.025
<ivoks> ja imam cluster ovakvih gore
<igustin> ivoks: glede "slobode na radnom mjestu" - to stoji kad bi taj isti djelatnik imao mjeru korisno/beskorisno vrijeme, ili se ne bi pokupio doma u 15:00 bez obzira na završene poslove
<ivoks> vrte openstack i hrpu VMova :)
<igustin> ta "sloboda" funkcionira i ima smisla tamo di su djelatnici odgovorni
<ivoks> dakle, u privatnim firmama :)
<ivoks> inace ostanu bez posla
<dodobas> igustin: dakle ocito radis s drzavnom upravom
<dodobas> zasto se brines... samo 3x povecaj cijenu... s sve 5
<igustin> :D
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> crno odijelo, svijetlo zutu kravatu
<ivoks> pardon, kosulju
<ivoks> neku finu kravatu
<ivoks> rentaj auto od pola milje kuna na jedan dan
<jelly> ni irc ne treba za posal! :-)
<ivoks> odi tamo i prodaj nista za 750.000kn
<igustin> ma kakva državna uprava... :O
<ivoks> Mmike nam sutra postaje starac
<Mmike> oh, hoh, fina vina, cigare, stari viskiji
<Mmike> da, da :)
<jelly> #define starac
<Mmike> jelly, ma, to ivoks pokusava izlijeciti svoje strahove
<igustin> jelly: pitaj Neuromanca ;)
<Mmike> umjesto da prihvati da se i njemu to desava :)
<jelly> igustin: i onda ce se takvi buniti i njihovi sindikati ih potjerati na ulice kad drzava bude htjela rezati
<Mmike> kosu je vec davno izgubio :0
<igustin> jbt, opt vi o godinama i kosi :P :S :D
<SilverSpace> jutro
<jelly> dobro jutro radni narode Crne Gore, tocno je 12 sati
<SilverSpace> kaj vec
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> u menzi danas: Rezanci s makom
<SilverSpace> uzas
<SilverSpace> drogirate se
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> tj. drogiraju vas
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> kak smo smotani
<ivoks> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=501313
<ivoks> session.gc_probability je 0, bug trazi da se stavi na 1
<ivoks> bug popravljen
<ivoks> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=595706
<ivoks> session.gc_probability je 1, bug trazi da se stavi na 0
<ivoks> bug popravljen
<ivoks> ono, bez ideje
<Mmike> chrome mi, sveskup, zdere oko 5GB RAMa :0
<ivoks> meni isto ide na k.
<ivoks> vracam se na firefox lagano
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kak si to izmjerio 
<SilverSpace> ??
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kak' to mislis/
<SilverSpace> pa di to vidiš
<SilverSpace> meni skoro nikada sveukupno ne prode vise od 1G rama
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> imas skriptu malu pajtonastu
<Mmike> koja se trudi bit precizna i pozbroji ti sve
<Mmike> ps_mem se zove, cek
<Mmike> http://www.pixelbeat.org/scripts/ps_mem.py
<SilverSpace> meni najvise zdere unuity-panel-service
<igustin> Å¡to fali about:memory ?
<Mmike> igustin, pa, nije cjelovito :0
<SilverSpace> idem sad to dvoje usporediti
<SilverSpace> 380.1 MiB +  35.3 MiB = 415.4 MiBchromium-browser (17)
<SilverSpace> 860.8 MiB
<SilverSpace> ukupno
<Mmike> 137.9 MiB +   4.5 MiB = 142.4 MiB	java
<Mmike> 206.0 MiB +   1.4 MiB = 207.4 MiB	thunderbird-bin
<Mmike> 552.7 MiB + 877.5 KiB = 553.5 MiB	VirtualBox
<Mmike>   4.5 GiB +  61.0 MiB =   4.6 GiB	chrome (47)
<Mmike> dek ga zna sto mi je javu pokrenilo
<Mmike> aha, znam
<Mmike> KVM pimpek
<SilverSpace> cak mi about:memory pokazuje neznatno vise
<SilverSpace> (47)
<SilverSpace> uh 
<SilverSpace> bome tjeras ga u crveno :)
<SilverSpace> kaj je taj zeitgeist
<SilverSpace> koji je to pimpek
<Mmike> zeitgeist?
<Mmike> film
<SilverSpace> proces 
<SilverSpace> u ubuntu
<SilverSpace> zeitgeist-daemo
<Mmike> ja tog nemam :)
<Mmike> zeitgeist - event logging framework
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cw1uLVSl1Y&feature=related <- pomeo ga mali :)
<ivoks> Sam lost his virginity that night﻿
<Mmike> http://mmike.dyndns.org/munin/localdomain/buntor.localdomain/memory.html
<Mmike> chrome je los :/
<Mmike> iako, samo zato sto mi je kayako ostao otvoren tijekom noci
<civija> ekipa trebao bih neki jeftini ssl certifikat samo za zastititi jednu login stranicu
<civija> imate li kakvu preporuku?
<drj_cro> http://imgur.com/YBvgO
<drj_cro> najbolji mi je komentar na kraju
<Mmike> civija, selfsigneaj
<civija> Mmike: ne odgovara mi ta opcija
<Mmike> civija, a, jbg
<civija> kad klijentu vulgaris iskoci prozor da prihvati cert onda ce naravno mene zvati
<civija> vidio sam da ima nekih po 10-ak dolara godisnje bas za takvu svrhu
<civija> pa pitam ako netko ima iskustva
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> probaj bulkregister
<Mmike> to mi koristimo
<Mmike> al' ja sam napravim 10ak certifikata tjedno, tak da, mozda mi imamo neki popust :)
<civija> tnx
<civija> pogledat cu
<Mmike> RewriteRule testpage\.html http://www.google.com [R]
<Mmike> bleh
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQDZ7TZGsu4 LOL LOL LOL
<Mmike> na 36:14
<Mmike> lik, izlijecila ga homeopatija, uzasno je uzrujan sto mu znanstvenici pljuju po tome
<Mmike> jedan od njih je fizicar vaki naki, diploma svakakvih
<Mmike> i taj, izlijeceni, u datom trenutku pita: "Vi, kao fizicar, sto vi znate o vodi'? :)
<jelly> voda je komplikovana
<Neuromanc> nda
<Neuromanc> a gle, puno toga mi ne znamo
<Neuromanc> npr žena ne može zatrudniti ako nema u svojim spolnim organima neke viruse
<Neuromanc> tako da znam da ništa ne znam:)
<Mmike> Neuromanc, tako je, al' znamo da je homeopatija bullshit :)
<Mmike> tj, da je to dobar placebo :)
<jelly> "znamo"
<jelly> mozda ti znas, ja ne
<Mmike> znamo, ne postoji dokaz koji tvrdi suprotno
<Mmike> ok, dal' ti znas kako se oksidiraju peroksidi?
<Mmike> ja neznam
<Mmike> al' covjek, ljudi, u principu, znaju to :)
<jelly> nisam mislio vrdati oko tog znacenja rijeci, nego oko toga da ima puno stvari koje treuntno spadaju pod pseudoznanost samo zato sto metodologija testiranja i teorijska podloga nisu kvalitetne
<Mmike> pa e
<Mmike> upravo zato jesu pseudoznanosti
<Mmike> prikazuje ih se kao 'znansvetno utemeljenima', a nisu
<jelly> recimo, postojanje chi/prane, i neke tehnike koje se baziraju na istome: akupunktura; interakcija s vodom (tu spada homeopatija)
<igustin> jelly: znanstvenim metodama dokazano je da od toga nema ništa, odnosno - nikakvi pokazatelji nisu dali rezultata (osim psihološkog placebo efekta)
<Mmike> true
<Mmike> recimo, homeopatija i razredjivanje vode, tj, 'voda koja pamti'
<jelly> zato sto ljudi koji se time bave nemaju pojma o znanstvenoj metodi pa ih skeptici tu pobijaju ko beba zvecku
<igustin> dapače, znam nekolicinu njih koji su ulupali lovu u to i sami onda priznali da od toga nema ništa
<Mmike> jelly, ne samo zato
<Mmike> jelly, kad im se pokaze kako znanstvena metoda izgleda i zamole da naprave tako pokus, onda se ovi nadure i od toga nista
<Mmike> James Randy je napravio test sa 'vodom koja pamti' i dokazao je - nista. 
<Neuromanc> pa ja ne znam baš da je homeopatija glupost...
<Mmike> Ima onaj neki lik koji je zamrzavao vodu (japanc neki) i pri tome proizvodio 'lijepe' 'ruzne' osjecaje, pa je tako stvarao 'divne' i 'uzasne' kristale vode.
<Mmike> tj, ne kristale, nego, mislim, ok, jasno je sto hocu reci
<Neuromanc> tj vrlo vjerojatno da je velika većina takvih lijekova placebo
<jelly> randy je toliko investiran u skepticizam, da mu se prikaze njegova pokojna baba i povuce ga za nos on ne bi vjerojavo
<Mmike> kad su ga zvali da napravi test, pravi test, odjebao ih je
<igustin> Neuromanc: :O
<Mmike> Neuromanc, svaki je placebo :)
<Neuromanc> ali to ne znači da ne postoji niti jedna homeopatski lijek koji stvarno djeluje
<Mmike> Neuromanc, nope, to znaci da ne postoji dokaz za niti jedan homeopatski lijek koji stvarno djeluje
<jelly> Mmike: a taj lik s slikama je totalno tendenciozno slagao i birao slike, to se slazem
<Neuromanc> no ok, s obzirom na to da radim u farmaciji, bolje da Å¡utim:)
<Mmike> jelly, naime, isti se spominje u filmu 'what the bleep do we know' - jad i bjeda od filma
<jelly> Mmike: to sam gledao i nisam impresioniran
<Mmike> Neuromanc, ti znas nesto sto mi neznamo? :)
<Mmike> jelly, ne da nisam impresioniran nego me razzalostilo kad su mi to preporucili frendovi o kojima sam imao, well, visoko misljenje kao ljudi koji crvrsto stoje na zemlji
<igustin> Mmike: vjerojatno hoće reći da je i dio "pravih" lijekova u stvari fake, samo s placebo efektom
<Mmike> igustin, hah
<Mmike> naravo :)
<Mmike> naravno, to jest :)
<Neuromanc> hocu reci da službena medicina preporučuje neke homeopatske lijekove
<jelly> meni se osobno cini da mi homeopatija mogla raditi, ali da je lako pokvariti bilo kakav test zbog suptilnosti rezultata i da nema sanse da se dokaze nesto dovoljno statisticki vjerojatno
<Neuromanc> googlajte harni homeopatski lijek na primjer
<Neuromanc> a možete i sami nači još takvih lijekova
<Mmike> britanci su 2 ili 3 godine furali homeopatiju kao 'ravnopravnu'
<Mmike> i zakljucili su da je to = placebo
<Mmike> i odustali od svega toga
<Mmike> sad, dal' je to dobro ili lose (sto su odustali) ne znam
<jelly> i opet, to sto je 90 ili 100% placebo ne znaci da ne radi
<igustin> ne samo odustali, nego zabranili
<igustin> jelly: pa - i placebo ima svoju pozitivnu stranu, da ;)
<Mmike> jelly, well, ne znaci, al' ako uzimas naivnicima paru na osnovu toga, to nije ok
<Mmike> iako, to 'ne znaci', mislim, sto to znaci? :)
<Mmike> ako LHC ne nadje higgsov bozon, dal' to znaci da on ne postoji?
<Mmike> ili samo znaci da ga nisu nasli?
<jelly> Mmike: ako lijek radi upravo _zato_ sto ga je naivac platio, to je vrlo koristan rezultat.
<Mmike> jelly, yeps, ako radi SVIMA ili vecini
<Mmike> istina, ono predavanje
<Mmike> podsjecalo je na Penn&Teller Bullshit
<Mmike> di ekipa 'debunka'
<Mmike> nadje babu koja prica s mrtvima i onda ju izjebu i pokazu da je baba - lazov
<Mmike> al' to sto je ona lazov ne znaci da ne postoji nitko tko prica s mrtvima
<Mmike> samo mi ne znamo za njega
<Mmike> ili, ako danas ne postoji, to ne znaci da za neko vrijeme nece postojati
<Mmike> koliko god se to nevjerojatnim cinilo
<jelly> Mmike: ne mora raditi vecini.  Farmakologija je, ako sam dobro skuzio, sretna kad neke stvari rade na 10 ili 20% pacjenata
<Mmike> svejedno, zanimljivo je bilo na predavanju, i brijem da cu ici i slijedeci put
<Mmike> vecina znanstvenika danas je 'zatupljena' svojim nacinom razmisljanja, i tesko im je malo se udaljiti od toga, ponekad :)
<Mmike> Mene jako zanima reiki - svi mi pricaju o tome, al' nikad nisam probao to nesto, pa eto :) rado bih :)
<igustin> jelly: gle, medicinski učinci su u pravilu vrlo vidljivi i mjerljivi, nema tu nečega što možda ne znamo ili ne vidimo
<jelly> igustin: eh.  Ima puno stvari koje ne znamo ili ne vidimo.
<igustin> gledajući placebo efekt, vračevi mnogih današnjih plemena su učinkovitiji nego pravi doktori
<igustin> jelly: gle, ako mi čovjek kaže da se "osjeća bolje", a medicinski nalazi pokazuju drastično lošije rezultate, onda...
<jelly> igustin: onda ga ne smijes pustiti da krepa, jbga
<SilverSpace> hjao 
<SilverSpace> koja tema
<SilverSpace> :)
<Neuromanc> medicinski nalazi su toliko relativna stvar...
<Neuromanc> brojevi koji su jednom čovjeku super kod drugog mogu biti blizu smrti
<Neuromanc> i obratno
<Neuromanc> eskimima koji jedu samo hrnau životinjskog pporijekla može zdravstveno stanje biti super, kao i nekom veganu iz Indije
<Neuromanc> a krvne slike su im dijametralno suprotne
<ivoks> Neuromanc: nije to bas tako
<ivoks> Neuromanc: nepostojanje krvnih zrnaca = smrt
<Neuromanc> i šta će napraviti neki blentavi liječnik koji ne kuži u čem je stvar?
<ivoks> Neuromanc: previse bijelih krvnih zrnaca = leukemija
<Neuromanc> obojici propisati lijek koji će im samo pogoršati stanje
<ivoks> postoje utemeljene cinjenice
<jelly> Neuromanc: mislis, krvne slike su im totalno drukcije od onog sto je zabiljezeni prosjek za neku sasvim trecu populaciju?
<Neuromanc> ali se mora gledati puno faktora da bi se donijo pametan zaključak
<Neuromanc> jelly upravo tako, i to jedna ode u jednom smjeru, druga u drugom
<ivoks> pa naravno, ne samo krvnu sliku :)
<ivoks> a sto se tice homeopatije
<ivoks> kakav to dokaz postoji da ne djeluje?
<ivoks> naime, dokazati da nesto ne postoji je jako jako jako jako tesko, pa cak i nemoguce
<ivoks> u to se moze samo vjerovati :)
<Mmike> eto, meni frendica dobila neki kurac na jajnicima
<Mmike> i onak, mora unutar pol godine, 8 mjeseci na jebacku operaciju
<Mmike> i mora prije operacije 2-3 mjeseca pit nekake zdrkane hormone da se neki kurac nesto jer bez toga nemogu operirat
<Mmike> a zbog tog lijeka vjerojatno nece moc imat djecu (oko 60% sansa da nece)
<Mmike> al' ak to ne operira onda ima drugih sranja, i tak
<Mmike> uglavnom, osla homeopatici
<ivoks> a ako ne operira, nece sigurno imati djecu
<Mmike> ako ne operira moze umrijet
<Mmike> tak da, gadno je
<Mmike> uglavnom, otisla teti homeopati
<Mmike> i sad, ja joj velim, gle, reko, neznam sto da ti kazem :) osobno, to su gluposti :) Al', (k'o sto ivoks veli), nema dokaza da to NE radi
<Mmike> ako bi bas nece dat olovo da ga u venu strcas, idi vidi
<Mmike> i dobila vodicu neku
<Mmike> koju mora piti kad mjesec bude u apogeju s konjukturom kvadrata opozicije merkura
<Mmike> (serem, naravno, pije ju 2 put djevno ili kako vec)
<Mmike> i vidjet ce kak ce joj bit za 6 mjeseci
<Mmike> pa ako ce ona samo tih 6 mjeseci vjerovati da joj je od vodice bolje, i ako ta vjera uspije napravit da joj bude bolje - super
<Mmike> ako ne, idemo hormoni, i rezanje
<Mmike> meni baka davno pricala o nekoj zeni koja je imala tumor maternice ili necega i rekli su joj da jebiga al' da - jebiga. I nakon 2 godine, kad je jebiga vec naraslo dosla doktoru a tumora - nema. Kako nema, nitko nezna, al' nema. A zena je pricala okolo da je jdnostavno znala da nesmije umrijet. Da ima dvoje djece, da ima muza koji bi mogo pocet pit, i da jos nije vrijeme, nikako, da ona ode!
<Mmike> Sad ce pseudnoznanstvenici reci 'aha, jel' vidis!'
<Mmike> dok bi svatko normalan (odnosno, skeptik) trebao reci 'hmhm, daaa?'
<jelly> nije imala vremena za zajebavat se s tumorom
<ivoks> prije se svaka izraslina smatrala tumorom
<Mmike> jelly, tko zna. Prvo, od kog je to moja baka cula. Drugo, kaj je opce cula. Trece, tko kaze da ja tu sad ne serem. Onak, preivse je toga 'li la'. 
<jelly> Mmike: 20 godina kasnije je sve to rekla-kazala
<Mmike> A i to, prije svega, pitaj boga kaj je to bilo.
<ivoks> a u vrijeme kad je tvoja baka bila mladja, tumori maternice su bile ko zvjezdane staze
<igustin> neke vrste raka imunološki sustav može sam uništiti
<Mmike> ivoks, ma, 1001 stvar tu 'smrdi' :)
<Mmike> al' samo hocu reci kako je ljudima dovoljna i najmanja sitnica
<ivoks> postoje dobrocudni i zlocudni tumori
<Mmike> igustin, tako je, ne velim da je moja baka srala, velim samo da u bit nitko nema pojma kaj je to bilo
<Mmike> i na osnovu toga reci 'eto vidis da radi' je lose
<igustin> naravno
<Mmike> ja se uvijek sjetim lika iz okolice splita
<Mmike> kastel neki
<Mmike> ili tako nesto
<Mmike> heroj 
<Mmike> lik, naime, namjesta spol djetetu
<Mmike> ono, namjesta
<Mmike> za nekih 2k eura, tako nesto
<jelly> Mmike: nakon zaceca?
<Mmike> i fakat, ljudi idu, zadovoljni su, namjesta spol
<igustin> ivoks: ne samo to, nego 100+ vrsta...
<Mmike> jelly, upravo tako
<Mmike> u biti, nisam siguran da je nakon
<jelly> :-DDD
<Mmike> mozda i prije
<Mmike> al', dodjes tamo, platis, ovaj te zamadjija, i eto
<Mmike> ali!
<jelly> pa jebiga, 50% je pogodio! :-)
<Mmike> lik VRACA PARU ako ne uspije
<Mmike> jer, eto, ne uspije uvijek
<Mmike> postenjacina samo takva!
<jelly> Mmike: hahaha
<ivoks> hahahaha
<ivoks> dobar!
<Mmike> pa da!
<jelly> dobar biznis nema sta
<ivoks> to cu ja raditi
<Mmike> prejeben!
<igustin> :D dobar poslovni model
<Mmike> i ekipa mu dolazi!!
<Mmike> i pricaju o tome
<Mmike> i nemozes im objasniti 
<Mmike> reko, ljudi
<Mmike> al' vara vas
<Mmike> 'kako vara kad vraca paru?!'
<jelly> kaj je to statistika i p
<ivoks> a mi kreteni idemo u skolu
<ivoks> treba samo iskoristiti ono sto ti priroda pruza
<ivoks> dva spola i gomilu idiota
<jelly> gle taj manje laze nego ovi na TV-u i u Saboru
<jelly> pogodi 50% ak ne i vise
<ivoks> pogodi vise od 50%
<Mmike> ovisi dal' hoce musko ili zensko :)
<ivoks> u biti, dovoljno je da pogodi jednom u mjesec dana :)
<ivoks> i zivi ko lord
<jelly> ivoks: mislis da uvijek veli musko? :-)
<ivoks> mislim da da
<ivoks> s obzirom na regiju u kojoj operira :)
<jelly> to bi mu u .hr dalo... koliko, 51%?
<SilverSpace> ma raspita se on prije kak stoji stvar u porodici 
<ivoks> pa ne treba mu 50%
<ivoks> dovoljno je 1%
<ivoks> to je 2k eura
<SilverSpace> kroz razgovor
<ivoks> ma on ne pogadja spol
<ivoks> on ga namjesta
<SilverSpace> aha
<ivoks> njemu dodjes sa 'zelim da bude musko'
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> to je ok ak vecina trazi musko
<ivoks> i onda ti uzme 2k eura i ne trosi ih dok se dijete ne rodi
<ivoks> ak se rodi musko, pijanka
<jelly> oroci na 8 mjeseci :-)
<ivoks> ako se rodi zensko, vrati i svi sretni
<ivoks> e da, moze i to :)
<ivoks> onda uvijek zaradi :D
<ivoks> wow
<ivoks> koji je to biznis!
<jelly> opce nije blesav
<igustin> vidim, dobit ćemo još takvih :)
<jelly> ali ne skalira se, da dodje jos jedan takav u blizini imao bi posjetu od deckiju koji lome koljena
<igustin> to bi sve bila "njegova" djeca ;)
<Mmike> jelly, neen, ne pogadja on, on namjesta! :) doje mu par i kaze: Mib' sina!
<SilverSpace> osudili Timošenko na sedam godina
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> nisam citao backlog
<Mmike> da, lik je car samo takav
<Mmike> jedino sto brijem da trebas imat masu buldoga oko sebe
<Mmike> jer, jebote
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> pa HALO!
<SilverSpace> Prodaja ski-aranžmana 30 posto bolja nego lani
<SilverSpace> Jeti postoji
<ivoks> pa sa 2k eura svako malo, sigurno ims hrpu buldoga
<ivoks> i elektricnu ogradu
<ivoks> i dvorac
<ivoks> i vlastitu mornaricu za kanal oko dvorca
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> znate sto meni nije jasno
<Mmike> zasto je na svakom ulasku u crkvu ona skrabica za novac
<Mmike> i zasto me mrko gledaju svaki put kad udjem unutra i nedam nista?
<ivoks> novac?
<ivoks> zar nije unutra voda?
<Mmike> to je drugo
<Mmike> to je ona di se prekrizis
<Mmike> ili sto vec
<Mmike> ovo s  parama ne kuzim jer, em dobijaju MASNU paru, em ne placaju NIKAKVE poreze i za koji kufer im ja onda moram jos davati?
<ivoks> pa dobiju od vjernika :)
<Mmike> LOL
<Mmike> What is Anal Sex?
<Mmike> Anal sex, also called sodomy, is a disgusting, morally bereft actperformed by Catholic priests on little children against their will.
<Mmike> http://www.scribd.com/doc/62630233/100-Facts
<ivoks> stranica 4 je dobra
<ivoks> If we cannot provethat they will intervene to help us, then we must abandon themto save ourselves. If gods exist and they are benevolent, they willunderstand completely.
<jelly> Mmike: s druge strane, ako smatras da ti njihova usluga ne vrijedi para, koji kufer ides tam
<Mmike> mislis na crkvu?
<Mmike> pa snadje me nekad, eto
<Mmike> plus, super su mi crkve, arhitekturalno
<Mmike> ili arhitektonski
<Mmike> ili kako vec se kaze
 * Mmike trazi ideju kako da testira svoju kamerku
<SilverSpace> kaj si uzeo 
<Mmike> onu kaj sam napisao tu
<Mmike> neznam vise
<Mmike> sony neki
<Mmike> ok je
<Mmike> fakat je ok
<jelly> Mmike: probaj kak radi u nocnim uvjetima, vani, sa brzim izmjenama (auti jure)...
<jelly> recimo, ono kad si snimao macu bi trebalo postprocati da se popravi bijela tocka i da bude bar malo svjetlije
<Mmike> jelly, s cime da to postprocam?
<Mmike> budem probao nocas snimati jos, idem na jarrea pa cemo vidjet dal' ce mi dat tamo :)
<jelly> .... nemam blage
<Mmike> znam da ima premiera za windoze
<jelly> samo vidim sta ne valja :-)
<Mmike> jelly, hvala :)
<Mmike> budem probao cinelleru
<Mmike> to je navodno pro alat koji radi na linjari
<Mmike> ja da imam 32GB rama, sve bi mi bilo zauzeto
<Mmike> dal' su svi django developeri idijoti ili samo ovi s kojima ja radim :/
<jelly-home> dje ba django
<Mmike> pa eto
<Mmike> lik ima aplikaciju koja ima 0194029341782341 dependencyja
<Mmike> i sad si on misli kako da si ja to instaliram kod sebe u testnu okolinu a bez da mi otvara accounte na googleu, amazonu, ovom, onom :)
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Chh_sJxTAE
<ivoks> :)
<igustin> Mmike: to mi je k'o .Net app - ima 5KB i 350 MB framwroka
<Mmike> bas
<Mmike> cherrypy
<Mmike> milina
<Mmike> a ne django
<Mmike> ivoks, voul es vouelz?
<Mmike>  :)
<ivoks> prebaci na 3:30
<ivoks> j'ai parle francais, et toi?
<Mmike> nit malo :)
<ivoks> mon dieu
<jelly-home> c'est la vie
<jelly-home> ceci n'est pas une pipe: |
<Mmike> Il est facile pour vous d'être plein de merde, maintenant que personne ne vous comprend!
<jelly-home> non
<dodobas> Mmike: virtualenv ?
<Mmike> dodobas, veli on: nah, that's complicated
<dodobas> veli on kreten
<dodobas> vritualenv -p /neki/python --no-site-packages
<dodobas> vritualenv -p /neki/python --no-site-packages neki_novi_env :)
<dodobas> source neki_novi_env/bin/activate
<dodobas> i pici....
<dodobas> daactivate da 'zaboravi' taj nev
<dodobas> *env
<dodobas> ja za svaki python projekt imam poseban virtualenv
<Mmike> dodobas, sad mi je rekao da cu dobiti vbox image setupiran sa svime :) 
<dodobas> grozno... pa tko sve vrti novac ... (bljuv)
<Mmike>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Mmike> Mem:          8001       7835        166          0          1        115
<Mmike> -/+ buffers/cache:       7717        283
<Mmike> Swap:        19077       1324      17752
<Mmike> lose
#ubuntu-hr 2011-10-12
<dodobas> ormormormorm
<dodobas> http://shitarnji.orcinus.me/ :D
<Neuromanc> kupine opet imaju problema s radom....
<dodobas> kupine?
<Mmike> drj_cro, sad, sad! :)
<drj_cro> Mmike: pa sretan ti rockas :)
<Mmike> Pa hvala! :)
<drj_cro> kacemo kavu neku?
<Mmike> nakon subote
<Mmike> sister se udaje u petak
<Mmike> i lud sam
<Mmike> k'o da se ja udajem
<Mmike> pitam se kak' ce bit kad se fakat hocu udavat
<obruT> ih, ti se neces udavat, tebe ce ozenit :)
<obruT> u svim smislovima :)
<drj_cro> :)
<drj_cro> kaj se tice zenidbe sam pusti zenu da ti to sve obradi i nemoj se uopce ni probat zamarat(bar je meni tak upalilo) :)
<Neuromanc> :)
<dodobas> Mmike: sretan 45 rođendan ... 
<Mmike> drj_cro,  :) :)
<Mmike> obruT, ma to, zenit/davat, isto ti je :)
<Mmike> dodobas, hvala, hvala, a ja tebi zelim da ti perike sto bolje stoje, a ne k'o ova stoju sad nosis :)
<dodobas> postojan kao Duško Lokin...
<obruT> jel znate onaj kad je Dusko Lokin isao kod frizera ? :)
<jelly-home> ne.
<dodobas> pa ti i je poanta :D
<obruT> dodje Dusko Lokin kod frizera i pocne objasnjavati kakvu bi frizuru htio: skratite malo sprijeda, obojite sijede, odozada malo sa skarama.... ja se vracam za pola sata
<jelly-home> http://www.jutarnji.hr/dusko-lokin-za-gloriju--planiram-promjenu-frizure/933834/
<sale> MmikeT: o-ho! Sretan ti rodendan!
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> Mmike: SR ;) 
<SilverSpace> obruT: lol
<Mmike> for all you bikers: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2oymHHyV1M
<Mmike> SilverSpace, Thnx :)
<ivoks> Mmike: sve najbolje
<Mmike> ivoks, danke schoen! :)
<Mmike> Dell PE R510 sa PERC H700 kontrolerom, radi li to sa ubuntuom?
<Mmike> kontroler, dakako
<jelly> kupi mi jednog pa cu ti rec
<jelly> U Dellu je obicno LSI ili Adaptec i to se obicno da nagovoriti da radi
<jelly> koliko dobro vizavi performansi je drugo pitanje
<ivoks> to je sve lsi based
<jelly> ne vidim zas ne bi radilo
<ajhi> nesto se tu sralo po djangu, dosao sam obraniti cast istog
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> drekango :)
<Mmike> ajhi, daj mi da vidim aplikaciju koju si nadrobio, jedino tako mozes obraniti cast :)
<ajhi> u kojem smislu da ti pokazem?
<SilverSpace> provokator
<Mmike> ajhi, pa da vidim kod :)
<ajhi> da ne bi
<Mmike> :) 
<Mmike> kako onda mislis braniti cast? :)
<ajhi> isto ko i ti, srat cu bezveze
<ajhi> :P
<obruT> Mmike: ne treba ti pokazati kod, dovoljno je da ti pokaze log database querija :)
<ivoks> "Linux kernel developers have decided to mark the VirtualBox kernel driver as tainted crap for the significant number of problems this open-source driver has caused. The VirtualBox kernel driver reportedly causes memory corruption and other problems. With the driver being flagged as tainted crap, bug reports caused by the driver will be taken less seriously."
<Mmike> obruT, LOL :)
<ajhi> obruT: a i ti si se malo zaletijooo, django generira prilicno kvalitetan SQL
<Mmike> ajhi, ne serem bez veze, nazalost :/
<jelly> ne cudim se (glede vbox* drivera)
<Mmike> uh, taman sam htio rec nesto
<Mmike> ajhi, django generira UZASAN sql, pogotovo ako si programer-debil
<obruT> ajhi: nisam se ja nist zaletio :)
<jelly> Mmike: daj pejstaj neki 500kB query
<Mmike> ajhi naravno da je alat alat
<ajhi> ja ne znam s kojeg ste vi planeta pali
<obruT> ajhi: ja nemam nikakvo misljenje o djangu, mmike ima :)
<Mmike> ajhi, ili imas turbojednostavnu aplikaciju, ili se jako trudis da ti django ne mrcvrari sql
<Mmike> tj, ne 'jako trudis', samo 'trudis'
<ajhi> naravno da ORM nije caroban
<Mmike> ovaj s kojim radim sad nesto se uopce ne trudi
<Mmike> i django mu generira kverije od 250k
<ajhi> Mmike: pa naravno da moras paziti
<Mmike> SELECT projects.a, projects.b, projects.c FROM ovo JOIN ono JOIN jos JOIN jos malo WHERE id IN (1, 3, 5, 234, 65462, 24352...)
<Mmike> i tako 250 kilobajta u tom INu
<Mmike> ajhi, moje 'pljuvanje' je vise islo programerima debilima nego djangu kao takvom
<Mmike> k'o sto je i PHP drek, al' dobar programer ce i od dreka napraviti ok stvar
<ajhi> Mmike: svaki put kad nest radim, moram kasnije provjerit kakav je sql i u 90% slucajeva je odlican, u ostalih 8% zadovoljavajuc i u 2% nezadovoljavajuc
<Mmike> ajhi, kul! Jel' hoces posao, kratkorocni? :) Treba popraviti ono gore :)
<ajhi> kolko para tolko muzike
<ajhi> o cemu se radi
<ajhi> a ovo kaj si gore napisao je debilno, to priznam
<ajhi> i to bi napravio samo netko ko ne zna/ne razumije sql
<Mmike> pa, to je bio moj point
<Mmike> 90% django programera ne razumije sql
<Mmike> zato i vole django, jer, 'look ma, no database knowledge needed'
<Mmike> i onda krecu modeliranje od objekata, sto je za iole slozeniji sustav, pogubno :)
<Mmike> ovaj radi neku project management aplikaciju di imas projekte, taskove, queueove, watcheve, pizde materne
<ajhi> znaci, recimo basecamp
<Mmike> cak je imao (to je popravio) po 40k querija na bazu za svaki klik
<Mmike> i kaze 'sporo mi je'
<ajhi> (to je standard za django-n00bove)
<ajhi> vise stotina queryja po requestu
<ajhi> al ak unaprijed ne zna bas baze i sql
<ajhi> ne znam kolko ima smisla
<ajhi> mislim, sad kuzim kaj si htio reci
<ajhi> i s cim imas posla
<ajhi> i zao mi je.
<ajhi> :P
<Mmike> yeps, the tool is seldom to blame
<Mmike> Jucer mi je lik htio dati testnu okolinu, pa nije islo, pa ce mi, eto, danas, poslati vbox image :)
<ajhi> a mislim, ja radim na prilicno velikom projektu
<ajhi> pa imamo tipa za na prste nabrojat dependencyje
<Mmike> Meni je django los, konceptualno, naopacke me tjera (po meni, dakako) da si slazem aplikaciju, pa sam odustao od njega. Al' odrzavam tu par servera koji vrte django app (gamegecko.com, recimo), i to radi skroz ok
<Mmike> i jedino sranje koje je lik trazio da mu se stavi gore je zadnji rabbitmq koji je trazio zadnji erlang a natjerati zadnji erlang da se skompajlira na debilani je malo komplikovano :)
<Mmike> al' osim toga, nista
<ajhi> koji ti je framework zgodniji?
<Mmike> cherrypy, al' to bas i nije framework :)
<Mmike> sve sto ima ORM u sebi po defaultu odbacujem, nisam jos nasao ORM koji radi kako spada (mozda zato sto mislim da je ORM konceptualno kriva stvar)
<ajhi> uvjeren sam da si krivo shvatio django i da te ne tjera naopacke nego nisi znao kak se kaj moze napravit
<Mmike> naravno ADO/DAO/JDBC/ODBC su isto ORMovi, al' ne mislim na takve
<Mmike> ajhi, dvojim, al' rado bih cuo sto ti mislis o tome. Ja mislim da je pogresno dizajnirati aplikaciju tako da slazes objekte koji tu nesto rade. Prva stvar je sloziti data model, a onda ces nad time sloziti objekte koji barataju tim podacima. AKo pustis ORM da ti iz objekata napravi bazu ispod, imas rsum.
<Mmike> Ovaj lik, recimo, ima oko 450 tablica u bazi koje nesto. Ok, lik sam po sebi nije neka mjera, al' 450 tablica je puno i za slozeniji ERP sustav, a kamo li za web-based project-management aplikaciju
<Mmike> Kak ima glupih ljudi, recimo :)
<Mmike> Ovaj sad hoce da mu se includes/ direktorij di su mu njegove PHP bravure namjesti da je 777 i da je u vlasnistvu web servera
<Mmike> i nemres mu objasnit da je to lose :)
<Neuromanc> nda
<igustin> Mmike: tko odgovara za sigurnost te mašine? ti ili on? ;)
<Mmike> ja
<Mmike> al' on placa
<Mmike> managed hosting, on nema roota, i nemre u biti nist
<Mmike> i sve kaj hoce ja mu moram napravit
<Mmike> ili mu rec 'to je glupo'
<Mmike> ili ak inzistira nac 'visu instancu' koja ce mu rec 'to je glupo' ili meni rec 'napravi to'
<Mmike> eh, moram odijelo nosit u kemijanu
<ajhi> Mmike: evo odgovorit cu ti uskoro, sastanak :P
<ajhi> Mmike: dakle, da ti odgovorim na ono gore
<ajhi> Mmike: znaci, django je mvc framework. Modeli su model, view-ovi su kontroler, a template-ovi su view. I to prilicno dobro funkcionira.
<ajhi> Mmike: to kazem zato jer mi nije jasno sto si mislio pod "Ja mislim  da je pogresno dizajnirati aplikaciju tako da slazes objekte  koji tu nesto rade
<ajhi> "
<ajhi> recimo, ORM tu uopce nije bitan, to moze biti nakupina bilo cega koja ti omogucava odvajanje modela/podataka od logike aplikacije
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> http://xkcd.com/963/
<ajhi> hah, da, cek, to vise ni ne postoji, kaj ne_
<ajhi> ?
<ajhi> tj. ne mora postojat
<obruT> opcenito sto se tice tih frameworka, dobar framework mora omoguciti da si od komponenti uzmes samo ono sto ti treba, ako ne zelis ORM, da ne moras, ako zelis promjeniti ORM engine, da mozes, ako zelis promjeniti template engine, da mozes.. itd...
<obruT> django nisam bas nesto proucavao previse pa ne znam kakav je
<SilverSpace> o da fine posljedice janjetine osijecam
<obruT> recimo za PHP  mi je zend framework poprilicno dobar jer komponente nisu toliko zbundlane
<obruT> ovo nesto sto sam s javom/springom radio mi je isto ok, dosta je dobro razradjeno da si za sto hoces uzmes komponentu koju hoces
<obruT> tako da recimo ima komponenta koja koristi ORM, ima komponenti di se koristi jdbctemplate, a ima onih di se radi skroz low level... no sve koriste istu connectionpool komponentu za spajanje na bazu
<jelly> pa... -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1330 2010-03-12 16:54 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jelly> godinu i po nije lose
<ajhi> obruT: u principu, u djangu nisi ogranicen, mozes koristiti komponente koje zelis ALI, to tako nije zamisljeno
<ajhi> znaci, mos uzet neki drugi ORM, niko ti ne brani, neki drugi template engine
<ajhi> ali, neces imat featureove u kojima je django jak
<ajhi> ako sve promjenis, onda vise nemas django
<ajhi> bolje uzet onda nest tipa flask
<ajhi> ili jos primitivnije
<Mmike> 'please set register_globals to on, our app requires it'
<Mmike> pa joooooooooooooj
<Mmike> ajhi, yeps, zato sam ja i najsretniji sa cherrypyjem
<Mmike> django hoce da se modeli mapiraju na tablice 1:1
<Mmike> kad sam napravio usera, taj user ima u bazi tablicu user, i bok
<ajhi> u principu da, al zasto je to problem?
<Mmike> ako zelim imati history nekakav, onda imam userHistory klasu, koju mi django onda opet zvizne na disk
<Mmike> i nemogu oko toga
<Mmike> tj, mogu, radim userHistoryMapping, ili kako vec 
<dodobas> Mmike: a userHistory bi inace radio ?
<Mmike> umjesto da sam izmodelirao svoj data-model u bazi, i onda do modela user exposeao iz baze samo ono sto zelim
<Mmike> dodobas, pa, nebi :) al' bi imao user_history tablicu, mozda, za neka sranja
<dodobas> onda mi nije jasno :)
<ajhi> u cemu je problem? 
<Mmike> zato sto mi klase/objekti diktiraju kako mi izgleda data model
<Mmike> u tom je problem
<ajhi> i u cemu je problem, opet pitam? :P ne kuzim, imas neceg viska, manjka, kaj?
<dodobas> Mmike: uvijek moze prosiriti tablicu necim... rucno bez da Djenog za to zna
<Mmike> ajhi, u tome sto mi objekti diktiraju kako mi izgleda data model, i onda isti ispadne nakaradan :)
<ajhi> ispadne ti onakak kakvog si napravio
<Mmike> umjesto da imas 30ak tablica u bazi imas 450 tablica u bazi
<ajhi> pa nije to problem u djangu nego u tome kak je netko modele postavio
<Mmike> nemres postaviti modele bolje
<Mmike> ili ja neznam
<Mmike> al' kol'ko sam gledao, nemres, ako si pustio django da se brine oko toga, imas to sto imas
<dodobas> Mmike: znam da ti je DR, ali... nemozes se buniti na debila koji ne kuzi nista, ako ti placa ...
<ajhi> gle, treba malo naucit django i proc sve i onda vidis da se sve moze i da te u principu ne ogranicava (sto se tice ORM-a)
<dodobas> mozes ga ili nauciti ili prestati raditi
<Mmike> ajhi, cim on meni sam radi tablice, ogranicava
<dodobas> Mmike: ali ne mora ti raditi tablice....
<dodobas> pobogu
<Mmike> dodobas, naravno da ne mora, al' onda dodjemo do onog sto je ajhi rekao, ne koristis django kako je zamisljen
<Mmike> jest, imas vise posla ovako kako ja brijem
<ajhi> kuzim kaj hoces reci Mmike, al nakon nekog vremena skuzis kak rec djangu tocno kaj hoces
<ajhi> i onda se vise neces zamarati s time
<Mmike> jer sve sto napravis u bazi moras, manje vise, replicirati u 'gornjem sloju
<dodobas> pa ne nuzno, zamisljen je da ubrza pristup informacijama i skrati devel. time
<ajhi> Mmike: jel ti mozda fale migracije, koristis south?
<Mmike> ajhi, jel' mogu imati objekt koji se serijalizira i poziva nekog viewa (view u bazi)?
<Mmike> mislim, naravno da mogu, al' ga sam moram takvog napraviti
<ajhi> zasto imas view u bazi?
<Mmike> i ORM mi tu ne pomaze
<ajhi> mislim
<Mmike> zastso nebih imao view u bazi?
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> logicni nacin organizacije podataka u bazi
<ajhi> cisto ovak odokativno
<Mmike> pomaze za stvoriti interfaceove izmedju baze i aplikacije
<ajhi> ok, kuzim sad koji je tvoj problem
<Mmike> nadalje, sav pristup bazi hocu da mi ide kroz storane procedure
<ajhi> tebi nema pomoci
<ajhi> :P
<ajhi> (ne mislim sad u negativnom kontekstu)
<Mmike> znaci, nema kaj aplikacija reci UPDATE ovo ono, ima reci sp_update_user_whatever
<ajhi> e to je sad fundamentalna razlika i ti nemas kaj traziti u djangu
<ajhi> mislim, nije da se nemre, al nema smisla
<dodobas> Mmike: onda tebi ne treba django, nego samo dirver za bazu.. jer jos malo ces trpati i HTML kod u bazu, template i slicno :D
<dodobas> jer to je super...
<Mmike> necu, naravno
<Mmike> to je idijotski
<Mmike> (kao sto to radi vbulletin, npr) :)
<Mmike> u bazi stoje podaci
<Mmike> nista vise
<Mmike> ali jasno modelirani podaci
<ajhi> jel stoji i logika?
<Mmike> kad podatke ides modelirati kroz objekte, imas problem
<Mmike> ajhi, #define logika
<dodobas> bas to... tebi je problem logika .. .:)
<ajhi> Mmike: logika aplikacije
<ajhi> jer vidim da za update pozivas proceduru
<ajhi> sad
<Mmike> pa kazem, #define logika
<obruT> Mmike: ponasas se ko netko tko pljuje po cestovnom biciklu jer doticni proklizuje po blatu
<ajhi> ta procedura moze samo zvat update whatever
<ajhi> a moze i razne stvari jos radit
<dodobas> Mmike: ako imas sp_ipdate_whatever... onda imas i nesto logike u bazi, jer cemu onda sp_update_whatevar
<Mmike> dodobas, sluzi kao jasan interface izmedju baze i aplikacije
<Mmike> nekad je to samo UPDATE ovo SET ...
<Mmike> a nekad je to 'provjeri jel' ima para, kad je zadnji put kupio, jel' je na akciji, dal' moze dobit popust'
<ajhi> e sad, mozes izabreat
<Mmike> i kajjaznam kaj
<ajhi> izabrat
<ajhi> il ti je sve u bazi
<ajhi> ili ti je sve u app-u
<ajhi> ili pol pol, sto je onak... nezgodno
<dodobas> ili cuvas ofce u lici ... :)
<obruT> opet se tu vodi totalno besmislena rasprava :)
<ajhi> NE
<obruT> za rjesavanje problema uzmes ono sto ti najvise odgovara
<obruT> ako ti ORM odgovara za tvoje potrebe, koristis ORM jer ti vrijeme developmenta fakat ubrza
<dodobas> Mmike: znam ja zasto ti hoces sp_update_whatevar.... jer tada kako se hoce nesto promijeniti moraju tebi slati mail i tebi platiti sate a ne developeru....
<obruT> ako ne odgovara, nitko te ne tjera da ga koristis
<dodobas> :P
<ajhi> dakle, Mmike-u treba sljedeće, REST API drito na relacijsku bazu i neki javascript ui framework (tipa extjs)
<Mmike> dodobas,  :) lol :)
<dodobas> pa sto nije
<jelly> nema REST API na bazu, kaj se ti onda API 
<dodobas> uskoro imas 300 sp_update_whatever...
<dodobas> i brises dupe s dolarima... :P
<Mmike> pa, to je ono kaj ajhi veli
<Mmike> tko odlucuje o tome kako podaci izgledaju?
<Mmike> ja mislim da onaj tko je uzeo objekte i s njima izmodelirao svoje podatke - grijesi
<Mmike> grjesi!
<Mmike> GRESI !:)
<ajhi> Mmike: djelomicno se slazem oko zadnjeg, ali samo u slucaju kada to radi njub
<Mmike> s druge strane, mozda sam ja prezabrijao na relacijski model i ono sto isti moze, pa cijeli svijet promatram tako
<jelly> faktički, to je grijeh struktura (podataka)
<Mmike> al', to je jedino prirodno, meni bar
<Mmike> objekti su super kad moram s tim podacima spregnuti neke akcije
<SilverSpace> o cemu vi to trkeljate? :P
<ajhi> mislim, kad sam presao na django, uopce nisam imao problema s tim jer bi da sam rucno radio, identicno napravio
<Mmike> pokazat, nacrtat, okrenut, maknut, gurnut
<Mmike> u firmi di sam radio prije sam ja radio data-sloj, i objekte koji su se kacili na to. I onda je biznislogiklija dobijao moje objekte s kojima je radio
<jelly> SilverSpace: neke developerske brijice, ja to nis ne razmem
<ajhi> samo kaj je razlika kaj ja nemam nikad logike u bazi
<Mmike> bwah, sad mi netko na vrata zvoni
<Mmike> brb :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: :)
<jelly> dosla maca
<ajhi> dodobas: kaj ti brijes
<ajhi> mislim, kaj ima
<dodobas> noge...
<dodobas> evo slazem neki parser za smece od podataka....
<dodobas> 4900 linija, 1300 razlicitih
<jelly> kvalitativno razlicitih? dobro si rekao smece
<dodobas> KRNJAK VLADIMIR ROĐEN 08. RUJNA 1950. GOD. REPUBLIKA SLOVENIJA  POD SMREKAMI 016  ŠEMPETER
<dodobas> KRNJAK VLADIMIR REPUBLIKA SLOVENIJA  Å EMPETER  POD SMREKAMI 016
<ajhi> haha
<dodobas> ŠTRAJHER BOŽENA ROĐENA 25. KOLOVOZA 1945. GODINE REPUBLIKA SLOVENIJA  MEŽICA  KRALJA MATJAŽA 9
<dodobas> pa ti vidi :D
<ajhi> joj.
<obruT> dodobas: sretno :)
<dodobas> ovo je 4ta iteracija... iliti ga pokusaj
<dodobas> uspio sam oko 3000 preparsati
<jelly> rođena pod smrekami?
<dodobas> ideja je jednostavna... uzeti vlasnika, adresu, mejsto, drzavu ako je moguce :D
<dodobas> jelly: sto go tamo pise :D
<jelly> field delimiters are for wimps
<dodobas> oh da...
<dodobas> doduse nije bas tako lose... tu i tamo se nadje koji zarez
<jelly> brže i jeftinije platiti dvije studentice da to prekucaju u csv
<dodobas> jelly: ako rade u toplesu... da...
<dodobas> bez toplesa cu sam pisati kod...
<jelly> za 4000 lajni? eh
<dodobas> nije samo to problem, nego nekad nisi siguran jel nesto prezime ili mjesto :D
<jelly> flag.fuzzy
<dodobas> tipa. GAJANA ili PIČAN
<dodobas> da.. samo kako odrediti jel fuzzy... :)
<jelly> onda se izjebeš da proparsaš 2/3 a ostatak opet treba ručno
<dodobas> to i je plan
<dodobas> trenutna ideja je....
<Mmike> bwah, dosla mi je mama bila :)
<Mmike> to se nije desilo -= nikad :)
<dodobas> pokusati detektirati drzave i mjesta pa ovisno o tome sloziti pravila
<jelly> to ne bi radio ispod 400kn/sat, a student ti dođe 25-30kn i prepiše to za tri dana
<Mmike> dodobas, :) imam ti ja lika koji to jeftino radi :)
<jelly> plus još dva dana da ga obučiš i kontroliraš
<Mmike> meni slozio za 2k kuna hrpu toga, i exporto u XML jos, napisao u delphiju i firebirdu, opce ne zelim znat kako izgleda, al' raid :)
<jelly> raid5?
<Mmike> :) 
<Mmike> radi
<jelly> naravno da radi ak imas hot spare
<Mmike> ajhi, problemi, najcesce, kako sam ih ja vidio, dolaze u izvjestajima raznima, i serijalizacijama kolekcija
<Mmike> da, slazem se da je to najcesce kriv programer debil
<Mmike> al' ORMovi mu bas ne pomazu u tome
<Mmike> npr, imas User, imas UserLogin
<Mmike> i hoces pokazati listu usera i koliko su se puta ulogirali
<Mmike> umjesto da imas jednostavan: SELECT userId, ... , COUNT(*) FROM users JOIN userLogins ... GROUP BY...
<Mmike> imas 1001 puta pozivanje SELECT COUNT(*) FROM userLogins WHERE id = ...
<Mmike> ok, glup je primjer, al' kuzis sto pricam?
<Mmike> ja gledam po SQL logovima JOINove sa po 30ak tabilca, od kojih se 20 ponavlja!
<Mmike> ili cudesa poput: SELECT ... FROM a JOIN (SELECT * FROM c UNION SELECT d.* FROM a JOIN b ON...) JOIN ....
<Mmike> zato velim da bih rado vidio tvoj django-fu
<ajhi> moj django-fu radi na najvecem hrvatsko django sajtu, dakle, radi
<Mmike> index.hr? :)
<Mmike> kaj nisu oni .net? :)
<Mmike> aha, sorry, django sajt
<Mmike> koji je taj?
<ajhi> 24
<Mmike> 24?
<ajhi> 24sata
<Mmike> cek, kaj to nije trikoder napravio, u PHPu?
<Mmike> ili je to nekad bilo tako?
<ajhi> da, ali novi (godinu dana star sada) je django
<Mmike> kul
<Mmike> pred cca godinu i pol je jutarnji po broju hitova bio veci :)
<Mmike> aha, opet fulavam
<Mmike> najveci django sajt
<jelly> a jutarnji je đango?
<Mmike> e, al' to ti hocu rec
<Mmike> jelly, ma nije, trkeljam
<Mmike> to je CMS
<Mmike> 24sata
<ajhi> a mislim, jedan od rijetkih je, al ono, mogo sam reć top5 sajt
<Mmike> nabrijan, al' je CMS
<jelly> jel neki đango bar u prvih 10 po hitovima
<Mmike> a django je prilagodjen za CMS
<dodobas> django NIJE CMS...
<Mmike> jelly, onaj gamegecko imas gro hitova, vrtii se na 4 kistre s nginxima i 2 postgresa iza
<ajhi> pa je, 24sata.hr je 4. po gemiusu po pageviewovima
<Mmike> dodobas, django je CMS framweork
<Mmike> probas li napraviti nesto sto nije CMS dodjes u drek
<Mmike> odnosno, da se ispravim
<Mmike> sve sto sam ja vidio, a da je django, a da nije CMS, je drek
<Mmike> (na stranu to sto sam se daleko losijeg koda nagledao u PHPu)
<jelly> Mmike: to je domace?
<Mmike> jelly, jok, svjecko, al' samo podupire tezu da dobar programer moze napraviti high-traffic site i u djangou
<ivoks> Swap:         1940        467       1473
<ivoks> vrazju m... moram kupit rama
<jelly> ivoks: ne moras, 467 je malo
<ajhi> gamegecko je 3 put manji od 24
<ivoks> ma moram...
<ivoks> moram kupiti novi stroj
<ivoks> ovaj thinkpad se raspada
<jelly> kolicina zauzetog swapa ne znaci nis, nego promet po njemu
<ivoks> kvragu i racunala...
<Mmike> http://mmike.dyndns.org/munin/localdomain/buntor.localdomain/memory.html <- 8 GB i malo mi je
<ivoks> vise nitko ne radi kvalitetne strojeve
<ivoks> mozda je vrijeme da probam maca
<ivoks> powerbook pro i bok
<ajhi> ivoks: sigurno neces pogrijesiti
<ivoks> ako nista, moci cu ga prodati kasnije
<ajhi> to ti je ko golf onda
<jelly> eh, nema trackpoint
<ajhi> :P
<ivoks> napravim dd sustava koji je gore i bok
<ivoks> da, nema trackpoint
<ivoks> kvragu
<ajhi> al ti ni ne treba jer ima maestralan touchpad
<ivoks> boze sacuvaj ako je ko golf
<ivoks> jer golf je sranje od auta
<ajhi> (za prodat)
<jelly> ajhi: nis to ne vjerujem ;-)
<ivoks> moze biti ne znam kako maestralan, nije trackpoint
<ivoks> ono, imao sam ja macove
<ajhi> mislim, tu nema puno razmisljanja, ak se ima para, kupi se macbook pro i vozis. s tim nemres fulat.
<ivoks> radio s njima
<ivoks> nema tu nista maestralno osim marketinga
<ajhi> hater
<ivoks> ok, ima i maestralnih fuckupa u osxu
<jelly> osx mi je bas ok
<ajhi> mislim, meni je to najbolje racunalo ikad.
<ivoks> potrgani ipp, potrgani smb, potrgani afp, potrgani nfs... you name it
<jelly> bar dobis pristojan os, cak i ako treba zakrpe
<ivoks> osx bi ja maknuo
<ivoks> u roku keks
<ajhi> a onda ti se ne isplati uzet mac-a
<jelly> nemre bit bas sve strgano na njemu
<ivoks> jelly: pa vjerovao ili ne...
<jelly> sambu su nasli i popravili
<ivoks> jelly: to nije potrgano, to je tvikano da ne radi s nicim drugim nego samo s drugim osxom
<ivoks> ipp je odlican primjer
<jelly> mora radit s windowsima
<ivoks> jos su i kupili cups
<ivoks> kad su skuzili da ne znaju skompajlirati tu stvar kak treba, kupili su firmu koja ga je napravila
<jelly> ha, net.hr je navodno jos uvijek prvi po tom Gemiusu
<ivoks> ma, necu osx i tocka, previse losih iskustava
<jelly> prodaju se guzice i sise
<ajhi> jelly: prvi je na temelju free maila
<ajhi> i to je to
<ajhi> zato se nitko previse ne uzbudjuje oko toga
<ajhi> vise se kace tportal index i 24sata
<ivoks> taj index je takav uzas
<ivoks> a 24 sata necu niti komentirati :)
<jelly> nemre bit gori od net.hr valjda?
<jelly> (nisam gledao)
<Mmike> jutarnji je bolji, jeld? :)
<ivoks> ma sve je uzas
<Mmike> index i jutarnji imaju 99% vijesti istih :)
<ivoks> al index uvijek ima neobjektivni spin
<ivoks> nikad ne prenesu vijest
<ivoks> nego kazu sto oni misle da se desilo
<jelly> portal sa spinom i pretencioznim naslovima? Pa to je default
<jelly> hm.
<jelly> www.index.hr mi veli "The service is unavailable."
<Mmike> meni na indexu guba klauski i i onaj drugi koji sere po estradi
<Mmike> marjanovic/matijakovic, kako vec
<jelly> nesto im ne sljaka
<Mmike> jelly, to je normalno, syncaju nove vijesti
<Mmike> taj portal je tako lose napravljen, to je strasno
<jelly> Mmike: sta je normalno, da se na frontendu vidi kad syncaju vijesti?
<Mmike> jelly, ok, uobicajeno :)
<Mmike> za index. mislim :)
<ivoks> pa to se i na jutarnjem zna desiti :)
<jelly> u kromi je layout skroz strgan
<ivoks> ma sve je to strgano
<jelly> a, popravilo se
<ivoks> od glave do pete
<Mmike> meni vecernji ok
<Mmike> sto se tice izgleda
<Mmike> i jedini radi brzo na mobitelu
<Mmike> od tih koje 'pratim'
<ivoks> jutarnji isto radi ok na mobitelu
<ivoks> dnevnik.hr sucksa na mobitelu
<Mmike> pa meni bas i ne
<ivoks> tocnije, uopce nemaju mobilnu verziju
<Mmike> uh, dnevnik.hr nikad ne otvorim
<Mmike> neznam zasto :)
<Mmike> iance
<Mmike> koje vam je najdraze internet bankarstvo? :)
<dodobas> pbz
<igustin> RBA :)
<drj_cro> rba
<ivoks> rba
<ivoks> mislim, najdraze
<ivoks> inace svaki dan koristimo njih 5-6, pa znamo koje je najdraze
<drj_cro> ja ih vidio dosta i rba mi najbolje lezi(sve je tu(uglavnom)) :)
<ivoks> osobno?
<drj_cro> i imaju token za poslovno bank
<ivoks> imaju, ali ti ga nece dat
<drj_cro> i osobno i poslovno
<ivoks> token je prilicno los inace
<ivoks> jer ti ne omogucava rad sa e-fina i e-porezna
<ivoks> sto je lose
<drj_cro> pa heto imao sam srece onda, pa koristim za svoj obrt token
<ivoks> a opet, usbi ne rade na linuxu
<drj_cro> a i ovak mi efina i eporezna ne rade na pigvinu
<ivoks> tj, web ne radi
<Mmike> e-fina, e-porezna?
<Mmike> sta ce mi to :)
<Mmike> imam knjigovodjuy
<jelly> meni je jos onaj prvi od PBZa bio najbolji token, samo sam ga morao zamijeniti jer se raspao nakon 8 godina
<Mmike> i tetku na poreznoj
<Mmike> meni je rba ocajan, al' sam se navikao sad vec
<Mmike> spor je za poludit
<Mmike> zaba mi privatna bila ok, kajjaznam
<SilverSpace> ~hebemti windoze ne vide jednu particiju
<SilverSpace> jednostavno izgubila se
<Mmike> testdisk
<Mmike> photorec
<Mmike> ivoks
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> digo ubuntu live i sve particije vidi
<ivoks> ?
<jelly> ??
<SilverSpace> !!
<jelly> SilverSpace: nije ti ovo csh prompt
<SilverSpace> ✔
<Mmike> jao
<Mmike> pazi(te) ovo
<MmikeFLY> Ok, a sad, /exec -o ps
<MmikeFLY>   PID TTY          TIME CMD
<MmikeFLY>  7388 ?        00:00:00 sshd
<MmikeFLY>  7568 ?        00:00:00 sh
<MmikeFLY>  7569 ?        00:00:00 ps
<MmikeFLY> 14105 ?        00:00:00 imap
<MmikeFLY> 29501 ?        00:00:01 screen
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> [fly] [~] > ps
<Mmike>   PID TTY          TIME CMD
<Mmike>  7389 pts/53   00:00:00 tcsh
<Mmike>  7581 pts/53   00:00:00 ps
<Mmike> ovo je bila ideja :)
 * Mmike kumi jellyja da instalira munin i munin-node na fly :)
<Mmike> O, pa fino! neki ivan444 vrti javu i otimlje skoro 1/4 memorije
<Mmike> ja sam za kaznu onih dana morao pred zvekija kad bih tako nesto napravio
<Mmike> "In Soviet Russia Terms of Service violate you!"
<ivoks> Mmike: ne sad
<Mmike> ivoks, mlje?
<jelly> Mmike: load je 0.18 i stroj ne swapa
<Mmike> jelly, ma e, i stroj je STROJ
<Mmike> nije onaj 'nemoj slucajno vise od 4 procesa imat jer ti ruke rezemo' stroj
<jelly> Mmike: ak oces pred zvekija dogovori sastanak sa CTO u H1
<Mmike> svejedno, munin bi tak fino dosao gore :)
<Mmike> o LOL, u H1 je :)
<jelly> pardon, mozda nije CTO nego samo Technical Director
<jelly> tako veli LinkedIn
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZ2eidFdkao
<Mmike> neznam, ja sam radio za lika koji je (bio) vlasnik H1, i pobjegao od tamo
<Mmike> jos dok je imao samo elektromagic
<jelly> ti nisi CTO
<Mmike> yes
<Mmike> bio sam CIO kak je on to predstavljao
<Mmike> a zvalo se 'sve ce on'
<Mmike> od 'nema tonera u printeru' preko 'ajme, virus je napao stroj u imotskom' do 'zasto PDV ne stima sa dnevnikom skladista'?
<ivoks> Mmike: ma ucinilo mi se da me ti zoves, dok sam bio na sastanku; zaboravi
<Mmike> ivoks, ne, zajebavam silverspacea, sorry :)
<Mmike> i tebe, posredno, al' znam da ne bendas to, tak da, njega :)
<Mmike> jelly, ti si fanatik i slusas muziku u .flac formatu, ili ja krivo brijem skroz?
<jelly> jok, nemam opremu da bi se to isplatilo
<jelly> a i što više imam godina sve slabije čujem, tak da...
<jelly> meni su 256-320kbps mp3 sasvim ok
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> skuzio sam da je Jarre kojeg sam skinuo, u flacu, los :/
<jelly> mozda je stvarno los
<Mmike> pa je
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> potregan je flac, netko ga je lose zakodisho
<jelly> a.
<civija> budz0r: ping
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj sad
<SilverSpace> mislim da se ovo raspada hard
<SilverSpace> koji alat najbolje daje stanje diska
<Mmike> http://dod.codeplex.com/
<Mmike> Dos on Dope
<Mmike> SilverSpace, smartmontoolse upogoni da ti naprave test i vide kaj ima
<SilverSpace> na live cd
<Mmike> sysrescuecd skini
<Mmike> mislim da ti tamo to sve dolazi
<Mmike> a i manji je od ubuntu live CDa
<Mmike> i boota se 209438234 puta brze
<SilverSpace> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/ST3250620AS-2011-10-12.txt
<SilverSpace> Mmike: daj pogledaj nis ja tu ne kuzim
<SilverSpace> to je onaj brzi test
<Mmike> koji?
<Mmike> smartctl -t=short /dev/sda, npr?
<Mmike> kazes: smartctl -t short /dev/da
<Mmike> /dev/sda
<Mmike> iil di vec
<Mmike> pricekas 3-4 minute
<Mmike> i onda okines smartctl --all /dev/sda
<Mmike> i vidis
<SilverSpace> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/ST3250620AS-2011-10-12.txt
<SilverSpace> tu je log http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/ST3250620AS-2011-10-12.txt
<Mmike> tja pise da nema gresaka
<Mmike> pokreni long test ili offline test
<Mmike> al' to ce trajati
<SilverSpace> ok budem probao 
<SilverSpace> jer to mi je tak cudno 
<Mmike>  SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS
<Mmike>     1        0        0  Self_test_in_progress [90% left] (0-65535)
<Mmike> recimo, tu ti pise kaj radi
<SilverSpace> kad sa hirens pokrenem patition magic 
<Mmike> meni je self_test in progress trenutno
<SilverSpace> i provjerim disk 
<Mmike> tak mosh vidjet koliko je jos ostalo
<SilverSpace> nakon sto napravim particije ponovo sve ok sa particijama 
<SilverSpace> ali kad vratim windoze i opet gledam particije izbaci mi errore
<SilverSpace> win7 je gore
<SilverSpace> nesto shebe 
<SilverSpace> odoh na kaffe babe zovu
<jelly> 0xcafebabe
<jelly> ISUSE BOZE koje je MegaCli sranje
<Mmike> ma nemoj! :)
<jelly> najgori CLI koji sam do sad vidio
<jelly> by far
<Mmike> 40% servera ima taj drek gore
<jelly> do sada sam uglavnom vozio po Proliantima a HP ima svoj kontroler
<igustin> ček, pričate o CLI za LSI RAID kontroler? :-/
<igustin> ako da - pridružujem se riganju, neki dan sam se patio s tim :-(
<Mmike> tig je toliko dobar u biti da ne kuzim zasto gitk stalno koristim
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> spam:
<ivoks> Subject:     POÅ TOVANI 
<ivoks> Poštovani, 
<ivoks> *Usluga održavanja grobova u svom jedinstvenom obliku sada i u Zagrebu!* 
<ivoks> :)
<jelly-home> jedinstvenom?
<drj_cro> idesh koje ludo nebo vani 
<jelly-home> u zg na tresnjevci je fantasticno
<Mmike> WO-HA!
<Mmike> jebeno!
<jelly-home> nekakvi visoki stratusi obasjani narancasto od ispod 
<jelly-home> planine na stropu
<Mmike> jel' vam radi pypi.python.org?
<dodobas> Mmike: meni ni u ponedjeljak nije radio 15tak min, negdje u ovo vrijeme
<dodobas> :)
<igustin> Mmike: ne
<igustin> Mmike: skršio si site? :P
<Mmike> blah
<Mmike> tko zna ;)
<Mmike> dodobas, :) znaci, to je normalno? :)
<Mmike> k'o index.hr :)
<igustin> možda je povezano? :S
<igustin> :D
<dodobas> Mmike: trebamo veci uzorak da bi mogli utvrditi je li statisticki siknifikantan ...
<Mmike> skista? :)
<Mmike> mislim, radilo je pred 20ak minuta :)
<dodobas> signifikantan... disleksija... :)
<igustin> ne
<igustin> godine :P
 * igustin hihihi
<Mmike> ok, i kaj sad kad to ne radi
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> ARGH
<ivoks> eto ti na blackberry
<ivoks> raspad :)
<ivoks> vec tri dana ne radi :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ?
<Mmike> kaj? :)
<ivoks> raspalo se nes u RIM-u
<ivoks> i sad pusiona
<Mmike> cek, kao, ne radi uredjaj, ili kaj?
<ivoks> http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/10/12/us-blackberry-idUSTRE79B24Y20111012
<ivoks> ne radi slanje poruka i mailovi
<igustin> Mmike: oooo, pa sretan ti rođendan! \o/
<igustin> skoro zaboravio ;)
<ivoks> koji usrani koncept kada problem u kanadi prouzroci problem svim korisnicima
<Mmike> igustin, fala, fala :)
<igustin> kol'ko? 28?
<igustin> hexa :P
<neuroman> moram tv program promijeniti...
<Mmike> igustin, tu nekud, ne brojim
<Mmike> znam da idem na pivo sad
<Mmike> pa cemo vidjet :)
<igustin> :)
<igustin> živili ;)
<SilverSpace> vece manje
<Mmike> mater
<Mmike> pazi ti projekta
<Mmike> gdje 2 dana potrosis na setupiranje dev environmenta
<Mmike> i slozio
<Mmike> mogu pokrenuti aplikaciju
<Mmike> :) strasno
<neuroman> :))))))))
<neuroman> to je sigurno enterprise something:)
<igustin> koliko je onda trajao development :/
<api984> hehe
<lulz87> je mozda novitet na CSS-u animacije koje google koristi za logo kada odaje cast nekome?
<josipsb> poz svima :)
<SilverSpace> vece
#ubuntu-hr 2011-10-13
* ivoks changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Udruga Ubuntu korisnika u Hrvatskoj | http://ubuntu-hr.org | Posljednju inacicu Ubuntua mozete preuzeti na adresi http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com | Linux slavi 20 godina: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ocq6_3-nEw | Let's get ready to rumble!!! Danas izlazi 11.10!
<MmikeDOMA> Dobro Jutro
<Mmike> "11.10 will be released by 23:59:59 on Baker and Howland Islands on Thursday"
<Mmike> LOL :)
<igustin> mah, nema razlike između toga i čekanja u redovima za nove Windowse ili iPhone/iPad :P
<Mmike> ma, zanimljivo je da je 23:59:59 na tim otocima u biti podne sutra, cca, kod nas :)
<Mmike> uz to sto ti otoci nemaju vremensku zonu jer su nenaseljeni :)
<igustin> lol
<Mmike> igustin, kakav ti mobitel imas?
<igustin> Panasonic G90
<igustin> :D
<igustin> Nokia E72 ;)
<Mmike> nah
<Mmike> treba mi netko s iphonetom
<igustin> I MENE SI NAÅ AO? :P :D
<Mmike> imam neki sajt di je SSL gore i u browserima radi ok, i certifikat se cini ok
<igustin> PA NA KOG TI JA LIČIM? :D
<Mmike> al' kad ga pokrenem u mobitelu veli 'this certificate is not from a trusted authority'
<Mmike> ahahaah
<dodobas> Mmike: imam ti ja samsung galaxy, to lici na iphone.. .:)
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> dodobas, aj probaj pliz otic na ovo: https://www.safeandsecurebilling.com/
<igustin> :D
<Mmike> jel' ti javi gresku kaku?
<igustin> dodobas: i unesi broj kreditne...
<Mmike> da, i broj penisa, molim, da znam dal' da ti poklonim duple prezervative, ili mono-cjevcane :)
<igustin> LOL
<dodobas> igustin: nemam kreditnu karticu... samo debitne :P
<dodobas> broj penisa = 1
<igustin> jasno ti je da je pod "broj" u stvari mislio na veličinu, ne na količinu...? :P :D
<dodobas> igustin: pa i dalje je 1
<dodobas> Mmike: security warning
<igustin> ok, neću pitat za mjerne jedinice :P
<Mmike> dodobas, thnx :/
<Neuromanc> mmike imam ti ja iphone
<igustin> tko će ga kicknuti? ;)
<Neuromanc> mene samo pita username i password
<jelly-home> jel Safari opće upozori na neispravni certifikat
<Neuromanc> u ovom slucaju ne, nisam provodio sira ispitivanja ili googlanje...
<jelly-home> Neuromanc: ovdje imas jedan krivi, i jo selfsigned cert: https://mail.adu.hr/
<Mmike> Neuromanc, ne javlja ti gresku za certifikat?
<Mmike> tj, 'not trustworthy'?
<Mmike> http://boingboing.net/2011/10/12/dennis-ritchie-1941-2011-computer-scientist-unix-co-creator-c-co-inventor.html
<Mmike> Umro :/
<Neuromanc> mmike rekoh, samo pita username i password
<Neuromanc> jelly a ne zanima me to bas toliko, samo htjedoh mmikeu pomoci informacijom...
<SilverSpace> dan
<Neuromanc> tak da njegovi gaypr0n klijenti mogu mirno dalje naplacivati..
<Mmike> jeboga android
<Mmike> http://www.sslshopper.com/ssl-checker.html#hostname=https://www.safeandsecurebilling.com/
<Mmike> jeboga iphone i svi ostali, ipak je portgan :)
<jelly-home> not trusted in _all_ web browsers
<Mmike> yea
<Mmike> which means - potrgan
<jelly-home> gle uvijek ces nac da ne radi u IE6
<Mmike> to mi je manje bitno
<Mmike> ne radi na androidima :)
<dodobas> Mmike: kada cemo na pgcon ? :)
<Mmike> kad bude neki tu blizo :)
<ivoks> The certificate should be trusted by all major web browsers (all the correct intermediate certificates are installed).
<ivoks> http://www.sslshopper.com/ssl-checker.html#hostname=https://mail.init.hr
<ivoks> The certificate will expire in 55 days.	
<ivoks> fuck.
<ivoks> Mmike: http://www.positivessl.com/
<Mmike> ivoks, nemrem, koristimo bulkregister i samo kroz njih mogu kupovat
<Mmike> tj, tamo imam(o) account i onda samo derem po tome :)
<Mmike> nego, kad izlazi taj buruntu vise? sutra u podne? :)
<ivoks> danas
<jelly-home> http://boingboing.net/2011/10/12/dennis-ritchie-1941-2011-computer-scientist-unix-co-creator-c-co-inventor.html
<ivoks> uh :(
<ivoks> umro je 3 dana nakon jobsa
<ivoks> od sve pompe, nitko nije niti skuzio da je pravi inovator napustio ovaj svijet
<Mmike> yeps
<Neuromanc> nda
<ivoks> http://www.muppetlabs.com/~breadbox/rip-dmr.html
<ivoks> postoji ideja da se release prebaci na slijedeci dan
<ivoks> 27. travnja 1999. Thompson i Ritchie su zajednički primili Nacionalnu medalju tehnologije za 1998. godinu od strane predsjednika Billa Clintona za zajednički izum operacijskog sustava UNIX i programskog jezika C koji su vodili ka enormnim napretcima u računalnom sklopovlju, programskoj podršci, mrežnim sustavima i stimuliranom rastu cijele industrije, povećujući američko vodstvo u informacijskom dobu
<Mmike> povecujuci? :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> idem na more
<SilverSpace> fuck compiz
<SilverSpace> jucer nesto nadogradili i sad me zajebavaaaaaa
<igustin> zašto si nadogradio? ;)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> popravljam nepokvareno
<igustin> lesson learned ;)
<SilverSpace> bas i ne
<SilverSpace> nda http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/ne-cekajte-windows-8/111595.aspx
<SilverSpace> radiii
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel' tvoj atom 16bitan lili 64bitan?
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> 32bitan
<jelly> SilverSpace: $employer bas prebacuje velike dijelove radnih stanica na sedmicu
<SilverSpace> Mmike: 64bit
<Mmike> ja bas gledam sto cu s obitelji
<Mmike> sestra hoce novo racunalo
<Mmike> pa ce valjda win7 ic gore
<Mmike> al' ja se gore jedva snalazim :)
<SilverSpace> dobar je win7
<jelly> stavi joj buntu ;-)
<Mmike> nemrem
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> mogu probat :)
<Mmike> al' mislim da ce me probost :)
<SilverSpace> tak ni ja kod svoje sestre ne mogu ubuntu stavit poludi
<SilverSpace> navika je vrazja stvar
<Mmike> ma ja se bojim da mojoj sestri hrpa toga nece raditi
<Mmike> i da cu stalno morati tamo prtljati nesto
<Mmike> winxp ima vec, a jedno 5 godina sigurno
<SilverSpace> imam par ljudi kaj koriste samo za imternet racunalo i nis vise ali kad im kazes da stavim linux iskopat ce ti oci 
<Mmike> ja se jednom mjesecno spojim kroz onaj remote-pimpek neki, nainstaliram joj upgradeove i slicno, i mirna bosna
<SilverSpace> a ne hebe ih kaj nonstop viruse popuse
<Mmike> a i gledam, cura ima onaj Asus mali, ili Acer, sto vec, sa Atomom gore, WinXP, pa bih isto mozda gore Win7 umetnio
<Mmike> SilverSpace, za cudo, nema virusa, Ima gore AVG i jos nesto, i fakat nema, pazi sestra, nije tukac.
<igustin> cure uglavnom ne šaraju s kompovima previše ;)
<igustin> po mojoj praksi, 99,99% korisnika pogođenih malwareom su muškog spola ;)
<Mmike> ma ova ima cooledit koji jako koristi, photoshop koji jako koristi
<Mmike> a to kroz wine, eh, neznam, meni je to ok, neznam kak njoj :0
<Mmike> uglavom :) win7 it iz it seems
<igustin> cooledit -> vim, photoshp -> imagemagick
 * igustin nema sestre, pa je hrabar ;)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da ni moja sestra nema problema
<SilverSpace> naucila :)
<SilverSpace> igustin: :))
<igustin> Mmike: a Å¡to ti sestra radi cooleditom? :S
<Mmike> a ona je foneticar
<Mmike> izmedju ostalok
<Mmike> zvukolog
<Mmike> pa ovaj fino radi spektralne analize i ino
<igustin> aaaaa
<igustin> sorry, ja mislio na ultraedit32 :)
<igustin> onda -> audacity ;)
<ivoks> Mmike: moj stari je bez problema sa XP na unity presao
<ivoks> ima i CAD softver koji cita autocad, ima i libreoffice za dokumente... i ne zove
<Mmike> moja sestra nece, vjeruj mi :)
<Mmike> igustin, audacity je los
<Mmike> igustin, hrpu toga ne moze
<Mmike> u usporedbi sa cooleditom
<jelly> eh, samo natoči memorije unutra koliko ide i vozi Windowse
<jelly> hm, Adobe acquired Syntrillium Software in May 2003 and introduced Adobe Audition (a re-branded release of Cool Edit Pro).
<Mmike> jeps, i taj je los :)
<Mmike> tj, nema sve sto je imao ovaj
<Mmike> trilijardu filtera raznih koje mozes tjunati kako ti pase
<ivoks> to joj treba?
<Mmike> ivoks, jeps
<Mmike> uglavnom
<Mmike> malo smijeha
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QBv2CFTSWU
<dodobas> aahaahahahahahhaha
<ivoks> to je gluma
<ivoks> kak znas?
<ivoks> ona koja je pitala jel ovo sala, nosi naocale
<ivoks> koja miss nosi naocale? :)
<dodobas> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FEm5VwrgQY
<dodobas> a ovo ?
<SilverSpace> da sto posto je zajebancija
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ovo nebi ni trecinu hrvatskih gradana znalo 
<SilverSpace> zasto na novom atomu 2.1mhz nema Intel® Virtualization Technology (VT-x) No 
<SilverSpace> doduse nema ni jedan atom podrsku za virtualizaciju
<dodobas> SilverSpace: imao je, ali je bio 32bita .. :)
<sale> ivoks: moze u topic http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/2011/10/13/stigao-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/ ?
<ivoks> eov
<SilverSpace> hm malo prije gledao pa nije bilo macke
<SilverSpace> kad prije
<SilverSpace> dodobas: kk ce mi 32bita
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> sale: pa nije jos izasao?
* ivoks changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Udruga Ubuntu korisnika u Hrvatskoj | http://ubuntu-hr.org | Posljednju inacicu Ubuntua mozete preuzeti na adresi http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com | Linux slavi 20 godina: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ocq6_3-nEw | http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/2011/10/13/stigao-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/
<ivoks> dugacak topic
<sale> ivoks: iso je na mirror serverima
<ivoks> iso je vec 24h na mirror serverima :)
<ivoks> samo se drugacije zvao
<sale> ivoks: al' to je final. Nije sluzbeno announcean, ali to je to, ne?
<ivoks> valjda je :)
<ivoks> idem... vidimo se
<sale> c'ya
<obruT>  koliko vise resursa jede ? :)
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> ja sam na 11.10 vec mjesecima
<ivoks> http://thisisthecountdown.com/
<ivoks> put putujem...
<SilverSpace> more
<Mmike> popravio se SSL
<Mmike> fino
<Mmike> dodobas, bil' probo opet, molim te? :)
<SilverSpace> kak se popravio sam od sebe
<Mmike> ma nije se sam od sebe porpravio :)
<Mmike> https://support.comodo.com/index.php?_m=downloads&_a=downloadfile&downloaditemid=31
<Mmike> to je popravilo :0
<dodobas> Mmike: proslo
<SilverSpace> gSharkDown zakon
<SilverSpace> napravim playliste i pici
<Mmike> dodobas, thnx
<obruT> jemu sunce, nisam jos ni 11.04 stavio, vec 11.11 izlazi
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: ti onda cekaj 12.04
<Mmike> obruT, zans kaj je meni, ja sam jos na 10.10
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~$ lsb_release -a | grep escr
<Mmike> Description:	Ubuntu 10.10
<SilverSpace> Hrvatska protiv Turske u doigravanju
<obruT> Mmike: ova moja kanta na poslu je na 10.04 :P
<Mmike> ye, imam par servera tako
<Mmike> pol toga ne radi gore :)
<Mmike> tj, radi, al' je prastaro
<obruT> ja cem sad kad zavrsim jedan projekt sve stavit novo... sad se ne usudim da mi ne krepa eclipse i tako to...
<obruT> iako, razmisljam da predjem na FreeBSD :P
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> ha probaj
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> neznam fakat sto time dobijas 
<obruT> ma vrtim ja freebsd na nekim kantama, samo jos se nisam natjerao da kompletno prebacim workstation na njega
<obruT> nadam se da cu dobit bolji response od sustava kad mi neki cpu intensive proces malo popizdi :P
<Mmike> pa, mislim da neces
<Mmike> dobiti ces malo bolji response kad ti se diskovi zarokaju
<Mmike> uz to sto ces se izluditi s driverima
<Mmike> al' dobro
<Mmike> ja nisam to probavao ima 2 godine
<Mmike> tako da me u biti zanima kako ce to ispasti :)
<Mmike> btw, jesi se vidio sa zvonkalom?
<obruT> nece bit problema za standardne drivere :)
<obruT> nisam, malo sam u guzvi zadnjih dana pa mu se nisam javljao...
<jelly> mrmlj
<SilverSpace> hm kaj vise nema instaliraj na slobodni prostor
<SilverSpace> samo na cijeli disk i da si napravis sam particije
<jelly> > 6/2011   30.06.2011.   15.07.2011.   165.4   podmiren     
<jelly> > 5/2011   31.05.2011.   15.06.2011.   154.68  podmiren     
<jelly> račun od 165.4 krumpira 
<SilverSpace> ??
<jelly> to je selfcare stranica od providera sa popisom računa... jedan račun je na "165.4" jedinica mjere.  4?  40?  lipa?  krumpira?
<Mmike> jelly, :) neces reci providera? :)
<SilverSpace> aa
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> Mmike: a sta mislis koji
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> kuzi ovo samo dvije opcije http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/Prikaz_zaslona-ubuntu%20%5BRunning%5D%20-%20VirtualBox%20OSE.png
<jelly> sto nedostaje?
<SilverSpace> na prazan prostor
<SilverSpace> koji prije napravis
<jelly> prazan prostor?
<SilverSpace> to je za one kaj neznaju rukovati particijama
<jelly> ima li već postojećih particija?
<SilverSpace> free space
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> windozi su gore
<jelly> unutar te virtualke?
<SilverSpace> i vidi taj free space
<SilverSpace> jelly: ne tu na pravi komp
<SilverSpace> ovo sam ja podigao da vidim 
<jelly> pa jel instaliras na pravi komp ili u virtualki?
<SilverSpace> jer nisam vjerovao da nema opciju 
<jelly> ili hoces reci da ti fali opcija i na pravom stroju, gdje bi je trebalo biti?
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/Sv7wyC
<SilverSpace> jelly: da 
<SilverSpace> bas to 
<jelly> ok.
<jelly> jer ako imas frisku virtualku onda je sve prazan prostor pa ni nema smisla ni potrebe prikazati tu opciju
<SilverSpace> budem vidio kaj je jer mi nije poslao prije sliku
<SilverSpace>  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/IMAG0105.resized.jpg
<SilverSpace> to je pravo stanje
<SilverSpace> zapeo jer nezna raditi sa particijama :)
<SilverSpace> ima 150G prostora :)
<jelly> sa 4 primarne particije više nema mjesta u tablici za proširivanje
<jelly> jednu treba maknuti ili prebaciti u logičku
<SilverSpace> hm vis na to nism ni mislio
<SilverSpace> zato mu ni ne pokazuje
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma kaj mu znace ove 208mb
<SilverSpace> i fat32
<josipsb> poz svima :)
<SilverSpace> pz
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://www.gadgeterija.net/2011/10/13/tko-je-za-karting-sljedeci-vikend-svi-trk-u-karting-arenu-zagreb/
<Mmike> U!
<Mmike> JEBENO!
<dodobas> Mmike: dogovoreno onda, right ? :D
<drj_cro> lol na http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/2011/10/13/stigao-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/ prva 2 komentara na cirilici :)
<dodobas> pobegao neki element "&title=""">
<Mmike> dodobas, ?
<jelly> drj_cro: vidim samo jedan?
<SilverSpace> drj_cro: :) 
<SilverSpace> sva sreca kaj gogle radi pa znam procitati
<drj_cro> zamaglile mi se ocale od prvog :)
<jelly> apdejt na ćirilici je fora
<Mmike> kaj
<Mmike> slavenska pisma ne kuzite
<Mmike> al' ova germansko-romanska nametnuta kuzite :)
<lulz87> google translate sve kuzi
<sale> Mmike: zasto nemamo apache statse u muninu?
<sale> bas me zanimaju accessi sad kad je stigao novi Ubuntu
<Mmike> sale, blje?
<Mmike> sramota
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> btw, nije jos stigao novi ubuntu :)
<sale> ma je, vidis da pise na ubuntu-hr.org :-)
<sale> ja bi apache_accesses, apache_processes i apache_volume :-)
<sale> grafichiiii
<Mmike> eto, radim, raidm
<Mmike> tja, mod_status je ugasen, nisam siguran dal' je to tako bilo, ili je ugaseno u nekom trenutku
<sale> prije nije bilo, bar ne na starom serverinhu
<Mmike> blje, nije, samo ga munin ne vidi
<Mmike> sad cemo to
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne znam cirilicu u skoli me nisu naucili
<Mmike> nesreco
<SilverSpace> bila baba u osnovnjaku kaj nije hebala ni pola posto cirilicu 
<SilverSpace> tko je naucio naucio tko nije dobio 2
<lulz87> ona je sigurno domoljub
<obruT> malo mi je glupo da na ubuntu webu ne vidis odmah koja je zadnja verzija nego kliknes na "get ubuntu now" pa kliknes na "download and install" :P
<jelly> lulz87: bila dok jos nije bilo popularno
 * Mmike zna nesto jedva ciriliec
<Mmike> sale, etoga
<Mmike> sale, allow 5-10 minutes for the graphs to appear
<obruT> Mmike: kak onda citas politikin zabavnik ? :P
<Mmike> ne citam :)
<jelly> mislis Политикин Забавник
<jelly> hm ruski oblik malog b umjesto srpskog
<jelly> taj X Input Method nista ne valja
<Mmike> sale, kaj brijes, kad ce izac? :)
<Mmike> ttps://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2011-October/000153.html 
<jelly> h
<obruT> ajme, lubuntu
<obruT> btw. sta ce ubuntu kad dodje do slova z s ovim kodnim imenima ?
<dodobas> zappy zebra :D
<obruT> ma sta ce poslije z :)
<dodobas> adolfy arboretum
<SilverSpace> http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/
<Mmike> ahahahaha
<Mmike> tek sam sad skzuio
<Mmike> lol :0
<SilverSpace> ?
<SilverSpace> za instalaciju hebenog peintera na windoze 180mb nekih sranja treba skinuti
<Mmike> abanka, jel' ga sises? :)
<ivoks> fora http://thenewubuntu.com/
<jelly> sto su ovi iz LSI-ja duhoviti
<jelly> #NIGEB OINEGNE CIGAM ENIL#
<jelly> ...
<jelly> #DNE OINEGNE CIGAM ENIL#
<drj_cro> MmikeT: oso na gem sa kolegama  i pustio do-release-upgrade :)
<ivoks> e
<ivoks> ovdje je danas bilo 25C
<ivoks> http://release-blog.ubuntu.com/?p=173
<jelly-home> wow, uzeo nest prek ebaya u nedjelju, i danas mi vec DHL bio (nije me bilo doma ofkors)
<jelly-home> nominalno poslano iz hongkonga
<jelly-home> ok, na ebayu pise da im je skladiste u UK, al opet 4 radna dana je najbrze sto sam ikad dobio iz vana
<jelly-home> jok. DHL veli stvarno otislo u utorak iz HK
<neuroman> super
<neuroman> iz shenzena dulje putuje
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> postovanje
<drac0> zivili
<jelly-home> brojtro
<SilverSpace> oj drac0 
<ivoks> drakic
<ivoks> drekic
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> super je kad dodjes u praznu kucu navecer
<ivoks> kad ducani vise ne rade
<jelly-home> i fali ti...?
<ivoks> sve osim vode
<jelly-home> ivoks: zivjeli!
<SilverSpace> heb ga kad ne mislis 
<ivoks> mislim, al ne stignem
<SilverSpace> pored koliko si ducana proso
<ivoks> dosao sam, upalio bojler, zakacio prikolicu i odmah krenuo po goste u skradin
<ivoks> nisam imao vremena, zurio sam
<drac0> ludjak
<SilverSpace> eh
<drac0> eto nam i ozelota
<drac0> mamicu mu sanjivu
<SilverSpace> mrnjauuuu
<SilverSpace> jos ka bi meni doso stroj da ga imam di staviti :P
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> :)
<drac0> cekaj
<drac0> :D
<SilverSpace> cekammm
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> rekli smo za bozic :D
<ivoks> sutra se bacam u more
<ivoks> wohooo
<SilverSpace> pa da
<ivoks> ovaj sv. rok i cijeli taj velebit
<ivoks> cudo! cudo!
<ivoks> u lici 9C, pada kisa, sve sivo... 
<ivoks> 7,5km kasnije
<drac0> :)
<ivoks> 23C, sunce, nema ni jednog oblaka
<drac0> ivoks, sta ima preko bare
<ivoks> na murteru sam
<drac0> ma jasno
<jelly-home> sutra -1 u Zg
<drac0> pitam sta li je tamo novo
<drac0> di si bio, u bostonu?
<ivoks> nisam izasao iz hotela, prakticki
<SilverSpace> mamicu im ponistili nam utakmicu
<SilverSpace> uzeli bodove
<ivoks> osim kad sam sjeo u bus koji nas je vozio u bar
<ivoks> da?
<ivoks> zbog golmana
<SilverSpace> da
<ivoks> tja
<SilverSpace> pila http://www.autosport.hr/auto-vijesti/novosti/5653-ds3-racing-stigao-u-hr
<drac0> hebo tu pasju kucicu
<drac0> za te pare kupim pravo vozilo
<SilverSpace> lol
<drac0> pa da :)
<SilverSpace> pila je ljepa
<drac0> ivoks, kako sensation
<drac0> si stavio cm 7.1
<SilverSpace> drac0: ne ga pitati bolno pitanje
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> dobro je
<ivoks> kada se zalijepi, cak i radi
<SilverSpace> ljepilo drzi
<drac0> :)
<ivoks> cya radi, ali jos nema 7.1 za njega
<ivoks> vec 7.1-alpha8
<drac0> aha
<ivoks> skype mi ne radi dobro
<drac0> sta je otpalo da si lijepio, volume?
<ivoks> zvoni na oba uha, ali kada se veza uspostavi, cujem samo na lijevom
<ivoks> da, volume
<drac0> ajoj
<drac0> smece
<ivoks> lik iz servisa mi kaze da sam tako izgubio garanciju
<drac0> ???
<ivoks> skoro sam mu rekao 'boli me k, jedva cekam da krepa, pa da si uzmem nesto drugo'
<drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: http://www.lenovo.com/products/us/desktop/ideacentre/q-series/q180/
<drac0> yep :)
<SilverSpace> ati 
<SilverSpace> fuf
<drac0> nije
<drac0> ima i intel samo
<SilverSpace> aa
<SilverSpace> fora je kaj moze i cd
<drac0> ati je ovaj s blurayom
<drac0> ma kakvi
<drac0> al ok da su i to ubacili, kome treba
<ivoks> drac0: bil ti zbilja kupio auto?
<drac0> ivoks, ovisi
<ivoks> tj., jesi li zbilja zainteresiran, il samo provociras
<drac0> kupiti nesto moram
<drac0> ivoks, sta prodajes ipak
<ivoks> pa ne znam, razmisljam
<ivoks> iako sad ovakav servisiran, ulakiran i izglancan
<ivoks> izgleda kao nov
<drac0> malo mi je overkill, al wtf :)
<drac0> jesi ga sredio ha
<drac0> vec gotovo sve
<ivoks> 'vec'
<ivoks> 2 tjedna je bio
<drac0> aaah
<drac0> fino fino
<ivoks> naravno, sad je i cijena skocila :)
<drac0> :)
<ivoks> mislim, ekipa prodaje slabije modele za prek 10k eura
<drac0> ma kakvi, im out
<ivoks> al ajde...
<drac0> nisam toliko mislio utuci
<drac0> 50k mi je tops
<drac0> znam da je auto zvjerka :)
<ivoks> onda nis :)
<drac0> hebiga
<ivoks> mislio sam, ako ne nadjem nikoga za 10 ili 9, dao bi ti ga za 8
<ivoks> al to je 60k
<drac0> hmm
<drac0> ako ne nadjes, cimni
<drac0> :)
<ivoks> moze
<ivoks> mislim, trebao bi ga pogledati
<drac0> planiram nesto uzeti kroz 2-3 mj. max
<drac0> ne zurim, necu nabrzaka
<drac0> naravno
<ivoks> tak i ja mislim, za 2 mjeseca prodavati
<drac0> ak ne rjesis, zovi pa cu pogledati svakako
<ivoks> taman ce imati i nove zimske gume, a one su za njegaoko soma eura
<drac0> da
<drac0> vrte mi se brojke zadnjih mjesec dana
<drac0> :)
<ivoks> i meni
<ivoks> iako, ne znam, ta kriza i to...
<jelly-home> pfft
<drac0> e to
<ivoks> ne znam koliko mi je pametno se zaletiti za novim autom
<drac0> istina
<ivoks> mozda uzmem neki rabljeni
<ivoks> novi mondeo, ove klase koji sad imam, je oko 270k kuna
<drac0> ouch
<drac0> ali zato vrijedi
<drac0> predobar mi je novi dizajn
<drac0> izvana i unutra
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> osim one kromirane srednje sipke
<drac0> ima jedan karavan u susjedstvu, full oprema
<drac0> sick
<ivoks> full oprema je preko 300k :)
<drac0> ma ne smeta mi :)
<ivoks> i full oprema znaci da nema taj krom :)
<ivoks> to je titanium s
<drac0> nije ovo titanium
<ivoks> onda nije full oprema :)
<drac0> ok nije full :)
<ivoks> titanium s je vrh
<ivoks> pa imas titanium x (iliti luxury iliti ghia)
<ivoks> pa trend
<ivoks> pa ambient
<drac0> e bit ce da je to
 * jelly-home gleda koliko treba za 11.04 -> 11.10 upgrade
<drac0> ghia
<ivoks> da, to je luxury... u smislu, nije sportski nastrojen
<drac0> da
<drac0> smedja koza
<drac0> 17 cola alu
<drac0> navigacija
<drac0> ma brutala
<drac0> neka ledeno plavicasta boja
<drac0> vuce na ljubicastu
<drac0> mrcina
<ivoks> samo 17?
<drac0> mozda ja 18
<drac0> al cini mi se ko 17
<drac0> nisam mjerio niti se zagledao :)
<drac0> mozda su i vece jer na autu takvih dimenzija izgledaju kao da su 19 :)
<jelly-home> kak upalim focus follows mouse u unityju odn. Gnomi
<SilverSpace> Apple naljutio korisnike: Nadogradnja iPhonea pokvarila mobitele, uništila aplikacije i izbrisala brojeve
<ivoks> drac0: vjerojatno 18
<drac0> sta je rekao steve jobs prije nego je umro?
<drac0> iBok
<ivoks> drac0: 19 dodje na titanium s
<drac0> da
<drac0> i dizajn je odlican
<drac0> hebate i c-max mi je izvrstan :)
<ivoks> s-max je zakon
<ivoks> ja sam se jako ugodno iznenadio
<ivoks> dosao frend s 2.2, titaniumom
<ivoks> 200 konja
<ivoks> pa taj auto drzi zavoje bolje nego mondeo
<drac0> :)
<ivoks> tamo di je mondeo na 90 vec letio van, ovaj prodje sa 100
<drac0> ja se vozio u c-max, odusevljen
<drac0> i c-max ima konkurentne cijene
<ivoks> novi focus je bolesno skup
<drac0> a klasu iznad je od francuza
<drac0> focus mi je gadan :)
<drac0> dok recimo fusion zakon :)
<ivoks> vidio si novi focus?
<ivoks> izgleda ko kia
<chaky> o drac0 
<drac0> oy chaky
<drac0> ivoks, novi najnoviji? - ne
<drac0> ovaj standardni
<drac0> trenutni
<ivoks> da, najnoviji
<ivoks> isti kia
<drac0> ma daj
<ivoks> bas je kia, nabijem ih
<drac0> nisam to vidio
<drac0> chaky, kako sgs :)
<drac0> da ne razmisljam o parama, sada bih uzeo novi c-max
<drac0> predobar je
<chaky> drac0: odlicno, vrti se na njemu CM7.1 nighly #80, kernel na njemu ima neke samsungove patcheve koji rjesavaju Android OS bug. Sada mi SGS2 preko noci potrosi 12% baterije, dok je prije toga i preko 20%. :)
<drac0> :)
<drac0> znaci bit ce nesto od toga
<chaky> biti ce, biti
<ivoks> drac0: 
<ivoks> http://www.salon-automobile.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/ford-focus-2011-04.jpg
<ivoks> http://www.ausmotive.com/images2/Ford-Focus-2011-10.jpg
<chaky> Desire vrti isto CM7.1 + Manu 2.0.1 test kernel
<ivoks> http://autoholik.net/frontend/images/content/2011_ford_focus_2.jpg
<ivoks> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_doZ44NeBmyA/TRDuGtpWBeI/AAAAAAAAAM4/GXl0aPgyb84/s1600/2011_Ford_Focus_interior.jpg
<ivoks> unutra jos i dobro izgleda
<drac0> pa sta im bi???
<drac0> uzasan je
<drac0> a gle unutra, predobar
<drac0> jooooo
<drac0> ovo je neki hybrid kie i fieste :)
<ivoks> al zato...
<ivoks> http://www.netcarshow.com/ford/2011-mondeo/
<drac0> uff :)
<drac0> direktorska masina
<ivoks> to je titanium s
<SilverSpace> drac0: jes vidio ovo https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/gbchcmhmhahfdphkhkmpfmihenigjmpp
<drac0> sta reci
<ivoks> http://www.netcarshow.com/ford/2011-mondeo/800x600/wallpaper_0f.htm
<ivoks> ovo je titanium x
<ivoks> iliti ghia
<drac0> o da
<drac0> SilverSpace, jesam
<drac0> ali nisam probao
<drac0> cujem da steka
<drac0> jesi ti probao?
<drac0> chaky, kako ti sada radi desire na cm 7.1 i zasto manu kernel, baterija?
<SilverSpace> drac0: nisam probao zaboravm :)
<SilverSpace> mozak mi na rezervi
<drac0> sta zima :)
<SilverSpace> yep
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> fakat mi sad radi unity ok
<drac0> danas je bio update za nv
<drac0> i compiz
<drac0> radi malo bolje
<drac0> al jos nije glatko
<drac0> moram iskljuciti blur :)
<drac0> onda je ok
<SilverSpace> hm
<drac0> overlay scrollbars su zakon :)
<SilverSpace> da
<drac0> danas opet update
<drac0> sad bilo di piknes radi :)
<drac0> kakve sitnice budalu vesele
<SilverSpace> lol
<drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> iritira me malo nautilus
<drac0> zasto
<SilverSpace> kaj nema neke opcije 
<SilverSpace> koje su bile prije
<drac0> kao
<SilverSpace> np one male ikone oznake
<chaky> drac0: Desire radi dobro, skontao sam da se restarta samo kada se zagrije i/ili dok je na punjenju a ja ga koristim, npr. razgovor. Stavio sam ManU kernel, da vidim kako ce raditi, tek tako :)
<SilverSpace> pozadina 
<SilverSpace> iritira me ova bjela
<drac0> :)
<chaky> odoh, see ya ppl
<drac0> stavi elementary
<drac0> cya chaky
<drac0> chaky, stavi tiamat kernel
<SilverSpace> hm nisam vidio da ima
<drac0> ppa nadji
<drac0> odoh malo kicmu odmoriti
<drac0> l8r ppl
<SilverSpace> LN
#ubuntu-hr 2011-10-14
<dodobas> My Blackberry Is Not Working! -> http://youtu.be/kAG39jKi0lI
<dodobas> classic
<SilverSpace> jutrooo
<MmikeDOMA> nj
<dodobas> obruT: popravi http://www.t-mobile.hr/4/40-00-00-00-00.asp
<dodobas> Either BOF or EOF is True, or the current record has been deleted. Requested operation requires a current record.
<obruT> ha ? :) nemam ja veze s bilo kakvim portalima :)
<obruT> uostalom, cak i ne vidim nikakvu gresku na toj stranici :)
<obruT> to ti imas problema sa svojim browserom :)
<dodobas> ne nego... popravilo se.. kad sam prijavio problem
<dodobas> to sto se ti odrices odgovornosti... :P
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> obruT: ne obracaj paznju na dodobas od jutra nesto gunjda 
<SilverSpace> :))
<dodobas> SilverSpace: odi se najedi slanog pršuta :P
<obruT> i nek prsut zalije s litrom pive ? :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ves jesam :))
<obruT> bas je bezobrazan taj dodobas :)
<SilverSpace> zajeban 
<SilverSpace> :))
<igustin> jako, potvrđujem :P
<Mmike> dodobas, je super :)
<dodobas> citam da hocete batina...
<Mmike> dodobas je super :)
<Mmike> zarez je skroz smisao
<Mmike> promijenio :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: vodi si ga doma :))
<Mmike> DOMA DOMA DOMA
<igustin> Mmike: pa dobro bi ti došao za python/django peripetije ;)
<igustin> jedini je bed Å¡to je jede za trojicu, jbg ;)
 * Mmike opet radi s djangom
<dodobas> Mmike: sreco
<obruT> Mmike: jelda, django je bas super :)
<Mmike> obruT, je, fakat je, za cms portale
<Mmike> probas li u njemu raditi recimo billing sustav
<Mmike> imas gadne probleme :)
<Mmike> jinja + cherrypy = win
<Mmike> i nesto izmedju sto jos nisam nasao
<Mmike> hvale se ovi iz SQLAlchemyja da mozes cuda raditi
<Mmike> al' nikako :)
<obruT> hmm, za jinju nisam jos cuo...
<obruT> u biti, nije da sam radio web aplikacije u pythonu
<Mmike> da, jedinio mi se cini malo spornjikavo
<Mmike> al' toliko elegantnije od PHPa, to je milina
<obruT> nije da sam neki pobornik PHP-a, ali ako znas sto i kako radis, mozes i u PHP-u radit elegantne web aplikacije, pogotovo ako koristis neki dobar framework
<obruT> zadnje sto sam radio u PHP-u u sprezi sa Zend-om i Doctrine-om izgleda sasma lijepo :)
<SilverSpace> uh tesko mi se dic iz kreveta 
<SilverSpace> taman me sunce grije kroz prozor :P
<obruT> SilverSpace: meni se jucer i danas bilo fakat tesko ustat, ubijen sam od treninga ovaj tjedan, a (pre)malo spavam
<SilverSpace> obruT: ka si vozio bike
<obruT> no cim sam izasao van i sjeo na bajk da se dopeljam do posla, odmah sreca na lice
<obruT> SilverSpace: na penjanju sam se ubijao... bajk sam vozio u srijedu, laganih 1h oko jaruna...
<SilverSpace> aa penjes na umjetnoj stjeni :)
<obruT> da... bio u dvorani u utorak, napravio jedan od najboljih treninga... jucer je bilo vise oporavljanje nego treniranje :)
<SilverSpace> bas bi volio jednom doci to vidjeti
<obruT> dodji !
<SilverSpace> budemo se dogovorili bas da vidim nisam nikada to ni vidio
<obruT> zabavno je, em je fizicki sport, em je mentalni sport... zaboravis na sve nedace ovog svijeta
<obruT> evo kak to recimo izgleda :) https://picasaweb.google.com/113869531879179298212/2011CroatianBoulderingCupFothia#5661583990588556114
<Mmike> obruT, ma jasno, al'
<Mmike> pyhon je ljepsi/drazi/bolji/elegantniji/mocniji/jebeniji/sve
<SilverSpace> obruT: no da :))))
<obruT> SilverSpace: u toj dvorani penjem, ta curka visi tamo :)
<obruT> Mmike: super je python no nazalost, nije bas nesto previse podrzan kod web hosting providera...
<Mmike> obruT, pa, nije bas tako
<Mmike> obruT, ima ih, i to hrpa
<Mmike> plus, ako ista ozbiljno radis, neces koristiti shared hosting
<Mmike> nego dedicated server ili managed hosting
<obruT> slazem se, ali ako ti netko kaze: napravi to i to, hostamo tamo i tamo... nemas bas izbora :)
<SilverSpace> Prvi Aeroflotov Airbus se srušio kad je pilot dopustio svojoj djeci da uđu u kabinu i upravaljaju njime.
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> obruT, uvijek imas izbora :)
<SilverSpace> odoh se malo smrznut na bike
<SilverSpace> treba kruh donjeti 
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> staticki elektricitet: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aO-phqmyqdY
<SilverSpace> kaj ovaj hoce reci http://www.linuxuser.co.uk/reviews/ubuntu-11-10-review-%E2%80%93-oneiric-ocelot-beautiful-but-deadly/
<jelly> ne voli me taj oneiric, al mozda je free nouveau driver kriv
<jelly> prikazuje alt-tab _iza_ ostalih prozora, takodjer i glavni meni, te ne znam kako dobiti onaj search na tastaturi bez windows tipke
<SilverSpace> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-pacific/1418165.stm
<SilverSpace> ako ovo vec niste vidjeli
<SilverSpace> jelly: na kakav stroj to pokusavas instalirati
<jelly> SilverSpace: ne pokušavam, već je instaliran
<jelly> upgrade sa 11.04
<SilverSpace> jelly: pitam zato kaj velis takodjer i glavni meni, te ne znam kako dobiti  onaj search na tastaturi bez windows tipke
<SilverSpace> kaj nema win tipke :)
<jelly> ne, Sun Type 6 tipkovnica
<SilverSpace> http://soundcloud.com/worldspaceagency/sets
<SilverSpace> aa :))
<jelly> u Debianu se Meta tipka ponaša kao Windows
<igustin> ni IBM ThinkPad tipkovnice nemaju Win tipku ;)
<calmpitbull> dobar dan
<ivoks> jelly: instaliraj ccsm
<ivoks> jelly: pokreni, odi na unity plugin i definiraj tipku
<ivoks> sto se tice alt+tab iza prozora, moram priznati da prvi put cujem za to
<ivoks> cuo sam da se dash znao pojaviti iza prozora, ali to je popravljeno u medjuvremenu
<Mmike> ili ubi unity, isfrustrirat ce te :)
<calmpitbull> upgrade brise stare drivere?
<ivoks> kak mislis brise stare drivere?
<calmpitbull> pa wifi
<ivoks> pa driveri su vezani za kernel
<calmpitbull> wifi drivere
<calmpitbull> pa da
<calmpitbull> ja sam samo na wifi
<calmpitbull> pa me zanima dali ce mi brisat ili ce mi ostavit
<ivoks> ak su ti driveri normalno slozeni (dkms, npr.), onda ce se rebuildat prilikom instalacije novog drivera
<ivoks> ...prilikom instalacije novog kernela
<calmpitbull> hmmmm
<calmpitbull> imam neke posebne drivere za wifi
<ivoks> kakve posebne?
<calmpitbull> pa nisu u ubuntu instalaciji
<ivoks> pa kak se zovu?
<calmpitbull> ubuntu ima one kaj su sli 
<calmpitbull> moju su brcm80211
<ivoks> bas se tak zove?
<calmpitbull> da
<ivoks> lsmod | grep brcm
<calmpitbull> da
<ivoks> pokreni ovo gore
<calmpitbull> jesam
<ivoks> i sto dobijes?
<calmpitbull> brcm80211             682364  0 
<calmpitbull> mac80211              254028  3 rt2x00usb,rt2x00lib,brcm80211
<calmpitbull> cfg80211              155371  3 rt2x00lib,brcm80211,mac80211
<ivoks> postoji brcm driver u oneiricu
<calmpitbull> pa prije nije u 11.04
<ivoks> samo se zovu brcmsman i brcmfmac
<calmpitbull> pa sam morao sam
<calmpitbull> e ako ti tako kazes
<calmpitbull> onda ima
<ivoks> e sad, brcm802111 ne postoji, ali to mi je ime jako sumljivo jer je 80211 genericki broj
<ivoks> IEEE 802.11
<calmpitbull> pa zato sto to stavlja kartic u monitor mode
<ivoks> aj vidi imas li brcmsmac:
<ivoks> modingo brcmsmac
<ivoks> modingo brcmfmac
<ivoks> modinfo ^
<calmpitbull> da to ubacim u terminal?
<SilverSpace> http://www.sportklub.info/pregled-programa.php
<ivoks> da
<SilverSpace> gledao jucer  KHL utakmicu 
<SilverSpace> hebate kak se tam igra
<SilverSpace> ne iskljucuje se bez veze
<SilverSpace> kao u ebel
<ivoks> Postovani, tak ste uspjesni pa cemo vam povisiti predujam za porez na dohodak. I to cemo ga povisiti 5x. Hvala, pozdrav.
<ivoks> P.S. I prirez, takodjer.
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> cek moras vise placati
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> 5x vise
<ivoks> dohodak u 2010. je bio 5x veci nego u 2009.
<ivoks> tolko o krizi :)
<SilverSpace> kriza samo neradnike uzima na zub
<ivoks> ma uzima sve
<Neuromanc> Silver?????????
<ivoks> samo eto, neke djelatnosti su manje pogodjene
<SilverSpace> Neuromanc: ma zajebavam se
<ivoks> netko se bolje snadje u cijeloj situaciji, netko losije
<SilverSpace> :)
<Neuromanc> vise su radnicke djelatnosti najebale...
<igustin> ivoks: afaik, knjigovođa može napraviti obračun u 2011. i dostaviti prijedlog novog paušala za predujam, ako je bitno različit
<Neuromanc> a kod nas pogotovo je stvar snalazenja i veza, a manje znanja i sposobnosti..
<ivoks> igustin: pa i to sam napravio
<ivoks> da me na kraju godine ne doceka, opa, 50.000kn u komadu
<igustin> ivoks: a, BTW, to se ionako odbije od godišnjeg poreza, pa nije baš bačen novac (ali kreditiramo državu)
<ivoks> tj., kad god vec posalju rjesenje
<ivoks> naravno da nije bacen novac
<ivoks> ali koncept placanja poreza na dohodak kojeg jos nisi ostvario...
<ivoks> malo cudnjikavo :)
<SilverSpace> kredit
<SilverSpace> tj. koma 
<SilverSpace> trose lovu unaprijed
<igustin> nije, samo uzimaju na 12 puta ono što bi inače uzeli odjednom
<igustin> u principu, to bi trebalo biti i bolje za poduzetnike, ali radi probleme kad prometi osciliraju među godinama
<SilverSpace> hm 
<ivoks> problem je kada se to desi u krizi
<SilverSpace> meni bi bilo bolje da uzmu od jedanputa
<ivoks> nemas pojma :)
<SilverSpace> bolje da kod mene idu kamate nego kod njih :)
<ivoks> cijela ideja poreznog sustava je da novac ne stoji
<SilverSpace> aa
<ivoks> najgore sto ti se moze desiti je da ti ostane hrpa novca, kao obrtniku
<ivoks> na kraju godine
<ivoks> najbolje je kada zavrsis u 0
<SilverSpace> ?
<ivoks> znaci da si sve sto si zaradio i namjenski potrosio
<ivoks> e sad, to isto tako znaci da neces nista zaraditi
<ivoks> SilverSpace: kaj ti nije jasno?
<ivoks> gledaj to ovak
<ivoks> zaradis milijon kuna u godini
<ivoks> mozes:
<SilverSpace> ekonomija mi nikad nije isla
<ivoks> a) kupiti racunala, auto, ovo ono
<ivoks> b) sve cuvati na racunu
<ivoks> u prvom slucaju, troskovi za auto, racunala i ovo-ono ce se priznati kao trosak firme
<ivoks> u drugom slucaju firma nema trosak
<ivoks> recimo da te auto i sve to skupa kostalo 900.000kn, placas porez na 100.000kn
<ivoks> a u drugom slucaju placas porez na cijeli milijon
<ivoks> izracunaj, tko ce bolje proci
<SilverSpace> ;)
<ivoks> naravno, nije to tako u slovo, ali okvirno mozes stovirit predodzbu kak to radi
<ivoks> dakle, ako ostavis novac na racunu, taj novac, doslovno, trune i gubi vrijednost
<ivoks> osim toga, novac je samo reprezentacija vrijednosti, on sam po sebi nije vrijednost
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/navijaci-zadra-upali-sinoc-u-hotel-kolovare--gdje-borave-igraci-dinama---nema-ozlijedenih-/980853/
<SilverSpace> hebemti kretena 
<ivoks> navijaci zadra
<SilverSpace> hebo ih navijaci 
<SilverSpace> to su kreteni
<obruT> nema ozljedjenih... steta
<obruT> ja bih njih sve ozljedio, i napadace i igrace :)
<SilverSpace> gledam na twitteru neki kac navijac kaze da nije pravo kaj su mevvedima uzeli bodove
<SilverSpace> obruT: i ti spadas u nasilnike
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> btw. jel gleda tko SPTV, trenutno je emisija o outdoor sportovima, bilo je o urban challengeu i tako tu... tu nema nasilja :P
<obruT> SilverSpace: ja bi svu tu ekipu s viskom energije na radne akcije poslao
<SilverSpace> steta hrane kaj bi pojeli
<Neuromanc> ambroziju cupati
<ivoks> http://www.videogamehumor.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/AngryBirdsAngerManagement.jpg
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/stoudemire--ako-lockout-potraje-godinu-dvije--osnivamo-novu-ligu-/980604/
<SilverSpace> fino sunce grije
<ivoks> fino
<ivoks> pa ovdje je 25
<ivoks> da ne buse bura ovak jako, otisao bi se okupati
<Mmike> bi, bi :)
<Mmike> more je prva liga za kupanje :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=JoVQTPbD6UY#!
<ivoks> pa more je oko 22-23C
<SilverSpace> ok da ne puse
<jelly> skoci u vodu al nemoj izlaziti van
<SilverSpace> jelly: more neeeeee voda :)
<SilverSpace> Naime, 18-godišnji vratar nije dobio dopuštenje Austrijskog saveza, jer preko vikenda dotični savez ne radi. Tomljenović je potrebno dopuštenje dobio u ponedjeljak.
<jelly> SilverSpace: ?
<SilverSpace> nemoj da te neki dalmos cuje da za more kazes voda
 * jelly je iz Pule
<jelly> i ne vidi problem -- voda je precizniji pojam u kontekstu
<jelly> ides na more, kupas se u moru, ali skocis u vodu
<jelly> amazing innit
<SilverSpace> he he https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RReleaseSchedule
<SilverSpace> jelly: jah
<SilverSpace> more je more
<SilverSpace> voda je voda
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> eh, sta ti znas
<jelly> <G>
<igustin> jelly: hm, nisam znao da si iz Pule ;) skoro pa susjedi ;)
<igustin> jelly: ali sad živiš u ZG?
<jelly> igustin: da
<jelly> jos malo pa sam duže u zg
<igustin> :)
<igustin> dotepenec :P
<SilverSpace> lol
 * Mmike vidi problem
<Mmike> voda se pije
<Mmike> u moru se kupas, lovis ribu, brodis istim
<ivoks> mmmmmm pastezirano homogenizirano mlijeko s 2% m.m., secer, kukuruzni i krumpirov skrob, E407 zgusnjivac, E331 regulator kiselosti i beta karoten
<ivoks> poznatije pod nazivom vindija mlijecni puding
<jelly> Mmike: tako misle samo oni kojima more nije svakodnevna pojava
<Mmike> jelly, not true
<ivoks> more je more
<ivoks> voda je voda
<Mmike> jelly, tako misle dalmatinci
<ivoks> voda je jedan od elemenata koji se nalaze u moru
<Mmike> nisam siguran da dubrovcane, al' mislim da je i kod njih tako
<ivoks> to je kao zemlja i kopno
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> razliciti pojmovi
<Mmike> eto naseg mudrog covjeka, zna sve :)
<Mmike> ivoks, moram se ne sloziti s tobom, ako dopustis
<Mmike> stvar je cisto lokaliteta
<jelly> vjerojatno
<Mmike> u kontekstu nazivlja
<Mmike> istra cijela, oni more zovu vodom
<Mmike> ides u vodu, ne ides u more
<jelly> ovisi o kontekstu
<Mmike> tako je od uvijek, tako su navikli, tako to zovu
<ivoks> ne, oni to zovu aqua
<Mmike> frendice iz rijeke/opatije isto - to im je voda
<ivoks> to je vise fenci :)
<Mmike> dalmatinci nikako, to je more
<igustin> o.O
<Mmike> voda je iz spine, ono ca se pije, ae :)
<jelly> kretanje prema obali -> ides na more; u ribe -> isto na more; kad si na obali -> ides u vodu
<jelly> jer si vec na moru (lokacija)
<ivoks> ajde vi tri kvarat i cetvrt do 5
<ivoks> ispizdit cete vise s tolikin razmisljanjem
<ivoks> :D
<Mmike> pet manje kvarat = cetvrt do 5
<jelly> frtalj do dva
<Mmike> a trifrtalj 5? :)
<jelly> Mmike: 4:!5
<jelly> 15
<jelly> valjda??
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> najgluplji naziv
<ivoks> naime, ideja je da si vec u 5-om satu
<ivoks> pa nije 4
<ivoks> vec je trifrtalj 5
<ivoks> isto kao i godine
<ivoks> netko tko je navrsio 20 godina je stariji od 20 godina
 * Mmike je stariji od 35 godina :/
<ivoks> usao je u 21.
<jelly> Mmike: to su vec isprint()abilne godine
<jelly> 35 = 0x23 = '#'
<SilverSpace> imam update na androidu a kad kliknem na app kaze ovaa stavka nije dostupna u vasoj zemlji wtf
<SilverSpace> kaj me onda koljes 
<SilverSpace> da imam update
<SilverSpace> hebote internet
<SilverSpace> sporo za popizdit
<Mmike> to je dobro
<Mmike> meni kaze 'ne mogu na usb ili sdcard' :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.medvescak.com/hrv/novosti_2011_2012/novosti400.html
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da i meni
<SilverSpace> za neki app
<SilverSpace> poludio android
<jelly> poludi bejbe, radi sto ti padne na pamet
<ivoks> In a written report KHL Medvescak Zagreb pointed out, that two of their goal keepers where injured and the third did not get the day off from his employer. 
<ivoks> faking employer
<jelly> sta fejka
<ivoks> http://www.erstebankliga.at/en/news/detail/2011/10/13/verdict:_the_senate_has_spoken
<ivoks> bas peh
<ivoks> golmani ozlijedjeni, treci je morao raditi
<ivoks> a 4. nisu mogli prijaviti jer ured austrijskog saveza nije radio u nedjelju
<ivoks> i sto sad tu napraviti
<jelly> mali R jos ne igra hokej
<SilverSpace> ivoks: si vidio ono pismo
<ivoks> vidio sam
<SilverSpace> hebiga mogli su odgoditi
<SilverSpace> pa bi opet dobili kaznu
<ivoks> mislim da bi i u tom slucaju bio poraz
<SilverSpace> ma bolje je ovako
<ivoks> jer bi se odgodilo zbog nespremnosti kluba
<SilverSpace> da 
<ivoks> al zalosno je da su najbolju igru pruzili u nedjelju
<SilverSpace> ovako su reskirali 
<ivoks> da su pobjedili najbolju momcad
<ivoks> al to nigdje nece ostati zapisano
<SilverSpace> da tekma je bila odlicna
<Mmike> koji bi mogao biti razlog da 4 SSDa u RAID10 konfiguraciji pisu 3MB/sec :)
<ivoks> i sad imaju -7 gol razliku
<SilverSpace> mislim da to u krajnosti nece ni biti vazno
<jelly> Mmike: softraid?  sata?  sas?  multipleksori u igri?
<SilverSpace> ima se jos puno igrati
<ivoks> http://www.erstebankliga.at/de/statistik/ergebnisse/detail/?game=14250
<SilverSpace> veci peh je kaj ima pun kufer povredenih
<ivoks> tore, 5 komada u prvih 5 sekundi
<ivoks> zabili se sami
<Mmike> jelly, ne, da, ne, ne
<jelly> Mmike: mozda kontroler ne podrzava te uredjaje kak spada
<jelly> pa ima daje premale writeove
<SilverSpace> ivoks: :))
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ak nis, sad tomljenovic ima najbolji postotak obrana, 100%
<ivoks> igrao je jednu tekmu, a nije bio na golu
<ivoks> 100% ucinkovitost :D
<jelly> Mmike: jesi pogodio prave firmware verzije koje su u support matrixu ili bar da ih je vendor testirao
<Mmike> jelly, ti si previse enterprajz
<SilverSpace> ivoks: a ko ce danas braniti
<Mmike> 'vendor testirao' is nonexistant
<Mmike> to su Intelovi SSDovi vulgaris neki
<jelly> Mmike: eh, kaj se onda cudis
<ivoks> tekma je danas?
<Mmike> pa eto, cudno mi je
<ivoks> jel ima prijenos?
<Mmike> nisam nikad to do sad vidio
<ivoks> danas tomljenovic moze braniti, ako ce bas trebati
<jelly> Mmike: moze biti sto razloga zasto se SSD cudno ponasa.  Pitaj Intel.
<jelly> OCZ mi svako malo izbaci novi firmware, changelog kad citas se smrznes
<ivoks> Mmike: hw ili soft raid?
<SilverSpace> ivoks: da u gostima kod ceha
<jelly> ivoks: hw
<ivoks> pa koji kontroler?
<Mmike> ivoks, hw raid
<Mmike> pa eto pokusavam saznat
<ivoks> lspci?
<jelly> to bi bilo previse jednostavno
<Mmike> Broadcast message from root@ded802 (pts/1) (Fri Oct 14 08:03:57 2011):
<Mmike> The system is going down for reboot NOW!
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> LOL :)
<jelly> it's ded
<ivoks> nego...
<ivoks> kad vec petljate po tom ubuntu-hr tolko
<ivoks> zakaj ne radi awstats? :)
<sale> ivoks: awstats je obsolete. imas piwik :-)
<ivoks> sale: zakaj nisi polinako image na nas server?
<ivoks> piwik ne broji prijenos podataka
<ivoks> ili ja to nisam nasao
<sale> u trenutku pisanja se jos nije syncao image na nas mirror
<sale> dir je bio poluprazan, samo alternate se stigao syncati
<ivoks> sto znaci da si objavio vijest prerano
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> :))
<SilverSpace> ivoks: danas oneline RBS VS. KAC
<ivoks> oneline?
<SilverSpace> stream
<SilverSpace> hm ali ne mislim
<SilverSpace> to je u nedjelju
<SilverSpace> EC KAC - HK Acroni Jesenice
<SilverSpace> bude danas
<ivoks> tuzno je to
<ivoks> KAC je priznao poraz i sve
<ivoks> cestitali sto su ovi bili bolji
<ivoks> al eto, neki dedeki okupljeni oko nekog stola su odlucili drugacije
<SilverSpace> hebi ga nedjeljom ne rade
<SilverSpace> http://www.laola1.tv/en/int/ice-hockey/erste-bank-ehl/khl-zagreb-ec-kac/video/314-1830-64216.html
<ivoks> to sam bio gledao sad
<calmpitbull> nema restart 
<ivoks> ima
<calmpitbull> gdje
<ivoks> kad odes na shutdown
<calmpitbull> aha
<calmpitbull> hmmm
<calmpitbull> prije je bilo bolje
<ivoks> mislim da ce na kraju sve to zavrsiti na 'Quit'
<ivoks> na kojem ces onda odabrati sto zelis
<ivoks> kao sto je bilo prije koju godinu :)
<SilverSpace> dobar ce bit ovaj rus
<ivoks> upravo sam skuzio da sam u 9. mjesecu imao promet veci nego u cijeloj 2007. :)
<ivoks> a bio sam na moru :D
<calmpitbull> hmm nisam bas zadovoljan
<calmpitbull> prije je bilo bolje kada je bila ona ikona gore u ljevom kutu
<calmpitbull> ne kuzim zasto so to napravili
<calmpitbull> ionak si samo klikuno win gumb
<calmpitbull> nemam pojam dal je to dobro ili ne
<calmpitbull> nema pojma 
<calmpitbull> prije je bilo bolje
<SilverSpace> cini mi se da danas opako steka ubuntuone
<ivoks> 11764 kbps (downstream) / 1247 kbps (upstream)
<ivoks> hm...
<jelly-home> yay stigao mobitel i radi
<jelly-home> ima lokalizaciju za pakistan i vijetnam... to objasnjava zast je jeftiniji nego u njuskalu
<ivoks> odakle je stigao?
<jelly-home> iz hongkonga
<jelly-home> za 5 dana
<jelly-home> od cega su dva dana bila subota i nedjelja
<jelly-home> pretpostavit cu da htc ima standardizirane nastavke za punjac i otici do prvog mobitel shopa
<jelly-home> trafo output je 5V 1A sa obicnim USB A prikljuckom so...
<ivoks> usb punjac
<jelly-home> da
<jelly-home> ali ljepi htcov pa mi ga zao ne koristiti
<ivoks> jeste vidjeli ubuntu tour?
<SilverSpace> http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/
<SilverSpace> ovo
<SilverSpace> da
<ivoks> netko se zbilja potrudio to sloziti
<ivoks> to je sve html
<SilverSpace> najbolje mi je kad kliknes na ff
<ivoks> djubre :)
<SilverSpace> mejke ti koliko kretena
<SilverSpace> stoji u redu
<ivoks> sta je stigao iphone?
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> da frajer od utorka kampirao pred trgovinom
<neuroman> nda
<neuroman> i meni je vrijeme za novi mobitel...
<SilverSpace> lol kac jesenice 
<SilverSpace> natezu se tko ce na klupu za kaznjene
<SilverSpace> kaj je sad krošelj obranio
<ivoks> HDZ i dragi bog je s nama
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> 2:0 vec gubimo
<SilverSpace> 3:0 nakantat ce nas 
<ivoks> grippen lobira sve u 16
<ivoks> besplatni leasing do 2015
<ivoks> gle hrt1
<ivoks> dobra produkcija
<SilverSpace> gledam
<ivoks> dobro, malo su zabrijali s usporenim kadrovima
<SilverSpace> 5:1
<ivoks> nelosa produkcija
<calmpitbull> nemam pojma sto su radili, skidam kapu na svemu samo ovo je lose
<calmpitbull> vec mi se dvaputa smrznulo
<ivoks> smrzo?
<calmpitbull> ima neka fora da se stavi natrag na prije
<calmpitbull> da
<calmpitbull> mis
<ivoks> mis ti se smrzo? :)
<calmpitbull> he he
<calmpitbull> da ne radi odnsno pad na laput
<ivoks> jesi probao stisnuti ctrl+alt+f1
<ivoks> i ulogirati se?
<calmpitbull> jesam
<calmpitbull> i jos moram uvijek pisal lozinku za wifi
<ivoks> i, jel radilo?
<calmpitbull> nije
<calmpitbull> sada sam stavijo gnome
<calmpitbull> pa da vidim
<ivoks> hm... a graficka je?
<calmpitbull> a tako mi je prije bojo jeben unity
<calmpitbull> pa mozda budem vidio sutra
<calmpitbull> unity je bio prje puno bolje
<calmpitbull> bolji
<calmpitbull> zasto su stavili onu ikonu gore 
<ivoks> zato jer onako nije bio konzistentan
<calmpitbull> ima nekak fora da vratim na 11.04
<ivoks> nema :) reinstaliraj
<calmpitbull> ma da
<calmpitbull> ima da jos jednom updatam
<calmpitbull> mozda
<calmpitbull> idem nesto bacit u usta
<calmpitbull> gladan ko vuk brb
<SilverSpace> hm nemam tih problema
<ivoks> pa tcomu, daboga propao
<ivoks> danas mi je valja 70x puko link
<SilverSpace> :(
<SilverSpace> i meni metronet
<SilverSpace> i nece se vratit ako ne ugasim ruter
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: http://is.gd/BaYXa9
<ivoks> nisam vidio, koja graficka je u pitanju?
<obruT> hmmm
<obruT> meni traje upgrade (prvi put u zivotu, uvijek radim clean install) na jednoj kanti na novi utuntu
<obruT> i sad vidim ove komentare :P
<ivoks> :)
<obruT> kak ste vi ostali zadovoljni ? jel sve radi ok ?
<ivoks> bez brige
<ivoks> meni sve radi ok
<SilverSpace> jesenice se vratile sa 6:2 
<SilverSpace> 6:5
<obruT> SilverSpace: jel ides na tekmu u nedjelju ?
<SilverSpace> ne
<SilverSpace> i meni sve radi
<SilverSpace> 7:2
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/Wergt6
<obruT> kad smo kod web officea, jel ima vec tako nesto slobodno ili bar besplatno da vise ljudi moze odjednom uredjivat, u biti smo nekakav spreadsheet bi vec bio dovoljan...
<obruT> nesto kao googlespreadsheet, ali da ga zavrstis u lokalnoj mrezi...
<SilverSpace> hm neznam lokalno
<SilverSpace> 8:2
<SilverSpace> ln
<obruT> aukitu !
<obruT> Linux media 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<obruT> 3.0.0-12 !
 * obruT se ode bacit kroz prozor
<obruT> jebote, opet cu se najebat prckajuci po kernel driverima i pizdarijama da mi tv usb stick proradi na novom kernelu
<obruT> i onda se ekipa pita zasto linux ne valja... eto zato
<neuroman> tako je
<neuroman> meni iphone 5.0 update maknuo kontakte s telefona
<obruT> mislim da cu morat prodat ovaj USB DVB-T prijemnik jer nije ovo bas ok da se nakon svakog upgradea kernela ili distribucije moram jebat sa prckanjem po sourceu
<obruT> ak kupio ga jer je vendor podrzavao linux i izdao drivere :P
<neuroman> nda
<obruT> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ivoks> um...
<ivoks> imas source od drivera?
<obruT> imam
<ivoks> i nece se kompajlirati bez prckanja po sourceu?
<obruT> upravo prckam po njemu, za svaku verziju kernela od 2.6.36 do sad je trebalo prckat po sourcetu da bi se iskompajliralo
<ivoks> vidjao sam IF-ove koji gledaju kernel verziju
<ivoks> al sto mijenjas?
<ivoks> 3.0 nije drugaciji od 2.6, samo su odlucili odbaciti sve te brojeve
<obruT> http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/AVerMedia_AverTV_Hybrid_Volar_HX_(A827)
<obruT> tu sve pise
<obruT> sta treba izmjeniti za pojedinu verziju kernela s tim da je kumulativno
<ivoks>        if [[ "$kversion" != "2" || "$kpatchlevel" != "6" ]]; then
<ivoks> eto, na to sam i mislio
<ivoks> al ovo je sve smijesno...
<obruT> to je samo za test za trojku, al jesi vidio sto sve prije treba napravit ?
<ivoks> Avermedia's official answer is they stopped updating the driver for AverTV Hybrid Volar HX (A827).
<ivoks> vidio sam
<obruT> jebote, iz minorne u minornu verziju kernela se nesto promjeni da driver vise ne radi
<obruT> meni to nije bas normalno
<ivoks> pa to nisu minorne verzije
<ivoks> sad su samo napravili s/2.6/3/
<ivoks> manje konfuzije i manje brojeva
<obruT> kak nisu, 2.6.36/2.6.37/2.6.38/2.6.39 meni ne izgleda kao nekakva major promjena
<obruT> ja da sam developer nekog drivera dobio bih slom zivaca i prestao supportat driver
<ivoks> ali je major promjena
<ivoks> i driver developeri to znaju
<obruT> ma fak, ne radi
<ivoks> sigurno nisu sretni sto se ABI trga sa svakom verzijom
<obruT> oce kupit netko AVerMedia AverTV Hybrid Volar HX (A827) usb prijemnik ? super je, dvb-t + analog, podrzava sve i svasta
<obruT> radi i pod linuxom, evo pise na webu od proizvodjaca :P
<ivoks> pise da radi s odredjenim distribucijama
<ivoks> fedora 6 i 7 :)
<ivoks> ubuntu 7.10 do 9.10
<ivoks> steta sto ne podrzavaju i 10.04
<ivoks> kupi neku koja ima driver u kernelu
<obruT> radi i na 11.04 s krpanjem kernela, znam jer je radilo do danasnjeg upgradea na 11.11
<obruT> pardon, 11.10
<obruT> ocito cu htpc vratit na 11.04 i drzati ga tamo do smaka svijeta
<obruT> ili kupit novi hardver ili preci na windoze
<ivoks> jesi probao ovu drugu opciju?
<ivoks> 1. Download C038A827H826_Installer_x64_0.10-Beta_091126.zip from AverMedia website.
<ivoks> 2. Create in same directory simple install script install_aver.sh:
<ivoks> bla bla
<obruT> nisam, ne da mi se sad s tim zajebavat
<ivoks> ekipa, laku noc
#ubuntu-hr 2011-10-15
<SilverSpace> jutrooo
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> jutro hbogner 
<hbogner> jutro SilverSpace 
<SilverSpace> neuroman: oo iOS 5 i tebi sranje napravio
<igustin> kako čitam, većina je imala neki ili čak više problema
<igustin> valjda ljudi rade backup podataka prije upgradea :/
<obruT> igustin: mos mislit :)
<SilverSpace> aha 
<SilverSpace> bas
<igustin> a barem geekovi, pobogu, znaju što se može desiti
<SilverSpace> :)
<igustin> a eto, nestrpljivost za upgrade se opet pokazala fatalnom ;)
<obruT> dvije stvari su sigurne: smrt i gubitak podataka
<SilverSpace> ;)
<SilverSpace> igustin: ta nestrpljivost je uvijek fatalna
<igustin> obruT: na fail diska ne možeš utjecati, ali na ovo možeš - to je onda još veći fail korisnika
 * obruT u dilemi, koji 2TB disk da kupi... sad kako citam o nekim problemima koje su imali wd caviar green diskovi od 1 i 1.5 TB, nekak mi ni ovi od 2 TB ne djeluju pouzdano :(
<igustin> SilverSpace: pa da, ništa ne bi izgubili da su samo pričekali dan-dva i vidjeli kolike probleme ljudi imaju
<igustin> obruT: koji god, ionako se problemi pokažu tek kasnije, neovisno o jamstvu
<igustin> obruT: uzmeš najmanje dva, i to različita, i napraviš RAID-1
<SilverSpace> obruT: hebemu pa kaj ce ti 2T disk
<SilverSpace> kaj si hrcak :))
<igustin> SilverSpace: zato Å¡to je onog doma od 2TB zapunio ;)
<SilverSpace> igustin: :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: zapunio i onaj od 1.5TB i ovaj od 2TB :)
<obruT> fotke mi jedu puno prostora :P
<obruT> sve cuvam u originalnoj rezoluciji, a jos se nisam odlucio na brisanje raw fajlova :P
<obruT> a nekak zelim cuvat kopije na 2 diska
<SilverSpace> da fotke su problem
<obruT> ovaj jedan disk koji je namjenjen za filmove i glazbu, taj ak rikne, jebiga, skinut cu sve ponovo... ali za fotke mi nije bas svejedno, ne da mi se opet ici na ista mjesta po cijelom svijetu da ih opet okinem :)
<SilverSpace> poludio bi da se nesto izgubi od fotki 
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> odnosno nije da mi se ne da, nego ne stignem :)
<igustin> znate koji je najprodavaniji vanjski disk zadnjih dana u jednoj firmi? onaj od 3TB... :O
<SilverSpace> ? ma da 
<obruT> nego, gledam tu cjenik iz linksa, ima 2TB disk za desktop i 2TB disk za media centar, wtf ?
<obruT> u specifikacijama nikakve razlike
<obruT> odnosno, specifikacije su dovoljno sture da nema razlike
<igustin> Verbatim ima zgodan vanjski s 2 diska u kućištu koje možeš staviti u jedan veći, RAID-0 ili RAID-1
<igustin> obruT: i cijena za ova 3TB (vanjski!) je jako OK, mislim da je nekih 1300 kn, ali mogu ti provjeriti
<SilverSpace> koliko je pouzdan Blu-ray
<igustin> ne znam, ali nema neke navale na to
<igustin> kome se još da pržiti ;) sve to drže u fajlovima na klasičnim diskovima
<SilverSpace> znaci moram si uzeti dva harda 
<SilverSpace> kopiju kopije da imam za svaki slucaj
<SilverSpace> :)
<igustin> naravno, proporcionalno vanosti podataka
<igustin> važnosti*
<SilverSpace> aha ond i treci moram kupit za svaki slucaj :))
<obruT> SilverSpace: na dva tri diska i redovito raditi checksumove
<igustin> jedan moj korisnik je nakon gubitka podataka (backup nije radio) tražio da mu napravim RAID-1 od 4 diska ;)
<igustin> toliko o paranoji, ali treba se najprije desiti da bi se shvatila realnost kraha diska
<obruT> i naravno, po mogucnosti da je jedan od diskova u drugom serveru koji je na drugoj tektonskoj ploci :)
<obruT> moj frend nije bas previse pazio pa je ostao bez svih fotki
<igustin> obruT: na žalost, čest slučaj
<igustin> onda im odjednom više nije previše dati 500-1000 kn za vanjski disk
<SilverSpace> u jednoj firmi di se rade veliki gradevinski projekti frajer ima sest diskova za projekt 
<SilverSpace> i bilo nevreme i skurilo mu svih sest
<igustin> znam lika koji se bavi slikanjem i snimanjem, krahom diska izgubio veliku većinu *svojih* obiteljskih fotografija, i dan-danas nakon pola godine još nije smogao hrabrosti reći ženi :D
<igustin> SilverSpace: zato ja kažem ljudima da te vanjske diskove ne drže stalno uključene u kompove
<SilverSpace> sva sreca kaj se to dogodilo za vikend pa su u petak napravili beckup
<igustin> huh :)
<SilverSpace> pa nije nista izgubljeno 
<SilverSpace> sad radi covjek svaki dan beckup na kraju vremena
<SilverSpace> :)
<igustin> :)
<SilverSpace> radnog*
<obruT> lijepo je ovo novo ruho google weba, kad kako tipkas ovaj realtime izbacuje rezultate... bilo bi jos lijepse kad mi firefox ne bi crkavao nakon svakog faking slova :P
<SilverSpace> strasno je kaj je to rad visemjesecni i da je uzgubio sve mislim da bi bio u vrapcu
<igustin> mislim da nitko od dumb korisnika nije tako dosljedan da ručno radi backup redovito, obično se to prorijedi i prestane nakon najviše par mjeseci
<igustin> jedino i isključivo automatski backup ili podsjetnik pomaže takvima
<SilverSpace> da
<obruT> no super... Using smartctl with Samsung F4 EcoGreen drives may result in data loss
<igustin> obruT: ? ne crkava (FF 7.0.1)
<igustin> lol
<SilverSpace> odoh na bike 
<igustin> odoh kodirati, bbl
<SilverSpace> kruh i mlijeko treba donesti :))
<hbogner> obruT, da, fotke se nakupe
<hbogner> i one su unikatne :D
<obruT> igustin: sta kodiras ?
<neuroman> wow vi ste pricljivi od jutra:)
<neuroman> disk to disk to tape
<neuroman> to je kombinacija koju volim
<neuroman> ok tape moze zamijeniti dvd kod kucnih korisnika
<obruT> ijao, pokrenuo ja novi utuntu sa instalacijskog cd-a, jedva pokrenuo terminal :P
<MmikeDOMA> ? :)
<obruT> sve neki cudni dugmici sa strane :)
<SilverSpace> hehe
<SilverSpace> rai sport cestovnoo biciklizam 
<SilverSpace> nadmudrivanje po uskim cesticma 
<mrga> dobar dan, ima li koga
<SilverSpace> pitaj samo
<mrga> ne znam kako napravit da imam  backlight u 11.10
<mrga> moze li se to rijesiti nekako upisivanjem nekih komandi kod gruba
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma
<mrga> a idem traziti po netu onda kako to srediti :(
<SilverSpace> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-Fd83_kez2bw/TdqPK6jUCZI/AAAAAAAACF4/-XO5RGwO8ng/s1600/Screenshot-3.png
<ivoks> dobar dan
<SilverSpace> i tebi sinko :)
<mrga> ma vidio sam to, ali ne znam ni kako da dodjem do toga, kada nista ne vidim
<ivoks> ekran ti je taman?
<mrga> da
<ivoks> na laptopu?
<mrga> aha
<ivoks> nemas tipke za backlight na laptopu?
<mrga> imam, ne radi to 
<ivoks> koji je to laptop?
<mrga> emachines e725
<ivoks> sta je to?
<mrga> acer
<ivoks> evo, ima bug za to...
<ivoks> da vidimo sta pise
<obruT> jel ima tko iskustva s WD caviar green diskovima i njihovim glupim parkiravanjem glave te naocigled porasta Load_Cycle_Count vrijednosti sto smartctl prikazuje ?
<ivoks> green serija je napravljena da radje krepa umjesto da radi kako treba :)
<obruT> ocito
<SilverSpace> :))
<obruT> na srecu pa ih imam samo 4 doma :P
<ivoks> mrga: ima opcija za grub
<ivoks> acpi_osi=Linux
<mrga> ok, sta kod gruba stisnem e i onda to upisem ili?
<ivoks> da, dodas
<ivoks> nakon toga bi tipke trebale raditi
<SilverSpace> obruT: samo :))
<mrga> ok, idem probati, hvala
<ivoks> green stedi energiju, kakti
<obruT> SilverSpace: samo da, nista strasno, dva od 2TB jedan od 1.5TB i jedan od 640GB
<SilverSpace> fuck gledam talijane kaj ih nis ne razumijem ana eurosport ista bike trka
<SilverSpace> obruT: kaj si to danas od 2T kupio 
<obruT> ma imam od prije, danas kupio jos jedan za koji sam procitao da nema tih problema (a sluzio bi kao backup onom sto kao ima)
<obruT> no i ovaj ima
<SilverSpace> eh hebiga
<SilverSpace> nisi dobro citao
<obruT> izgleda da cu morat od WD-a skidat neki tool... sto se naravno pokrece sa diskete ! sad moram iskopat disk drajv iz ladice
<obruT> ma citao i googlao
<obruT> niti jedna referenca za ovaj model koji sam kupio
<obruT> mislio sam uzet ne od WD-a, ali sam za ne-od-WD-a saznao da isto imaju problema
<SilverSpace> zasto biciklisti voze u grupama 
<obruT> zato sto je lakse
<SilverSpace> jel to zato kad se skrse da je veca hrpa
<ivoks> jedan drugog teraju
<obruT> grupa je efikasnija od jednog vozaca zbog zavjetrine
<obruT> jedan vuce, drugi se slepaju i onda se izmjenjuju
<ivoks> prvi radi, drugi se odmaraju
<obruT> ne bi vjerovao koliko manje energije trosis dok si u zavjetrini
<SilverSpace> ma znam 
<ivoks> za razliku od auta
<SilverSpace> zajebavam 
<ivoks> pogotovo onih s turbinama
<obruT> samo kad nas se par skupi i kad opicimo neku ravnicarsku turu, mozemo dugo vremena drzati 33+ kmh
<obruT> kad sam vozio kamniski maraton, na pocetku utrke smo neko vrijeme picili 40-45 khm :)
<obruT> ovi naprijed vuku, mi ostali se slepamo :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> a nije bila nizbrdica :)
<SilverSpace> jedan sam napred pici 
<MmikeDOMA> Smijesno je kak ovaj ubuntu ima sve vise i vise windows-like problema :0
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: ma da to je dobro
<SilverSpace> znaci da se priblizava pravom OS
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<MmikeDOMA> Hehe
<Mmike> Curka dobije mail od banke, u .htm obliku
<Mmike> najobicniji html
<Mmike> klikes u nautilusu na to i ovaj te pita 's cim bi otvorili'
<Mmike> i kazes firefox, i ovaj te pita 's cim bi otvorili' :0
<SilverSpace> i tako u krug
<SilverSpace> :))
<Mmike> popalili su curi tobricu sa svim dokumentima, mobitelom, prometnom, sve sve sve
<Mmike> cak i imamo osnovanog sumnjivca 
<SilverSpace> uh 
<SilverSpace> pa di to
<Mmike> 2je ljudi je vidlo tu osobu da je prtljalo s njenom torbicom
<Mmike> a na svadbi, di drugdje
<SilverSpace> aa
<SilverSpace> fuck kaj i na svadbi kradu
<ivoks> 'udruga ozenjenih muskaraca'
<ivoks> 'kada ona pocne pricati, stvori se promaja u glavi'
<ivoks> hahaha ekipe
<ivoks> nasli se u podrumu, rakija, cigarete, kulen, vino
<ivoks> ko iz bracnih voda :)
<ivoks> 'nije placanje racuna svakodnevni posao'
<ivoks> pa je! :) radis svaki dan da bi jednom mjesecno platio racune :)
<Mrga> dobar dan opet
<Mrga> ivoks ono nije proradilo, mogu podizati osvjetljenje i zvuk, ali backlight se ne pali
<ivoks> dobro, to je prvi korak
<ivoks> drugi je pokrenuti ovo:
<ivoks> sudo setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=00
<ivoks> mozda je druga PCI adresa, ali to je to...
<Mrga> sta nakon toga, jer sada pisem s win-a
<Mrga> i jos jedno pitanje, kada kod gruba stisnem e, di upisem taj acpi
<ivoks> nemas vanjski monitor?
<Mrga> ne
<ivoks> kad sistnes e, dobijes par redaka
<ivoks> jedan pocinje sa kernel
<ivoks> e, na kraju tog retka, ali prije --
<Mrga> ok
<Mrga> idem probati sada
<ivoks> al ovo gore je naredba koju upises kada se ulogiras
<Mrga> razumijem to
<ivoks> mozes se spojiti preko ssh i to pokrenuti
<Mrga> hvala, dodjem za par minuta opet
<Mmike> zanimljivo
<Mmike> zvao 'sumnjivca' ispricao pricu da 'mobitel trackan od strane operatera bazna stanica imei hackiranje ovo ono'
<Mmike> veli sumnjivac 'jbg, fakat, eto, sori, neznam, nisam'
<Mmike> zove cura banku da kaze da joj ukralo i da blokiraju
<Mmike> zove banka 5 minuta nazad da zvali iz Konzuma (cca 15-20 minuta pjeske od di je svadba bila) da su nasli na parkingu torbicu
<Mmike> coincidence? :)
<SilverSpace> koji kreten, par puta upisujem u jedan file nestooo i ne radi mi kaj kk nisam jedan red kopirao dobro i to par puta 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nasli torbicu 
<mrga> ivoks, sada imam backlight, hocu li morati svaki put to upisati
<mrga> sto se tice mreze kaze "device not ready firmware missing"
<ivoks> mrga: mozes dodati tu naredbu u /etc/rc.local
<ivoks> pa ce se izvrsiti svaki put pri butanju
<mrga> sta tocno moram napraviti
<ivoks> otvoris /etc/rc.local i upises tu gore naredbu, ispred 'exit 0'
<mrga> ok
<ivoks> exit 0 mora biti zadnja linija
<mrga> razumio, a sto da napravim po pitanju mreze
<ivoks> to je bezicna kartica?
<mrga> da
<mrga> pronasao sam na ubuntu forums ali je za 11.04, mogu to koristiti
<ivoks> a koja kartica?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nasli, sad idemo tamo vidjet jel' mobitel unutra
<Mmike> SilverSpace, i nosimo fotku sumnjivca :0
<mrga> broadcom
<ivoks> koji broadcom
<ivoks> lspci ce ti reci
<mrga> idem pogledati
<SilverSpace> lol gledam tekmu i komentator komentira unazad kaj ja vec prije vidim
<SilverSpace> njemu kasni slika
<SilverSpace> Mmike: sretno
<mrga> Ivoks: Broadcom BCM 4312 i Atheros Ar8132
<ivoks> prvi put cujem za atheros mreznu karticu :)
<ivoks> wifi da, ali mreznu...
<mrga> network je broadcom , a ethernet je atheros
<mrga> tako je lspci rekao
<ivoks> bcm 4312 je podrzan od strane sta drivera
<ivoks> instalirao si sa CD-a, jel?
<mrga> da
<ivoks> butnes ubuntu
<ivoks> dodas cd repozitorij:
<ivoks> sudo apt-cdrom add
<ivoks> pa onda:
<ivoks> sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<mrga> za dodavanje cd rep je samo ovo gore
<ivoks> da
<mrga> ok, hvala, vidimo se ubrzo
<SilverSpace> lol on to sve iz windowsa
<ivoks> nisam mu rekao da onda postavi taj driver
<ivoks> mozda ce raditi i ovako
<ivoks> jadan ovaj gillete
<ivoks> bas zalim tu kompaniju
<ivoks> svaki par godina moraju izbaciti novu brtivicu
<ivoks> nisu jos skuzili da ne smiju raditi dugotrajne proizvode
<Mmike> jel' ima di za kupit cardreader koji nije USB neko je PCI ili tako nesto?
<Mmike> naime, kad preko USB cardreadera prebacujem stvari imam oko 12MB/sec, a na laptopu koji ima cardreader imam oko 35MB/sec
<Mrga> ivoks, kaze da nema toga na cd-u
<ivoks> ah, bummer
<ivoks> morat ces ga spojiti na mrezu
<ivoks> mreznim kablom, naravno
<Mrga> ok :) hvala jos jednom
<ivoks> pazi ludjake
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcoOgsn09Yw
<SilverSpace> lol
<sale> igustin: datum/vrijeme ubuntu installfesta u KSET-u je tocan? Pitam jer ne vidim obavijesti na kset.org
<sale> Mmike je vjerojatno dobio obavijest mailom, ali nije cuo za 'sharing is caring' :-)
<SilverSpace> sale: kaj ce bit nesto
<sale> SilverSpace: trebalo bi http://www.linux.hr/modules/news/article.php?storyid=3013
<sale> htio bih doublecheckati datum i vrijeme, pa da objavim na ubuntu-hr.org
<sale> SilverSpace: nesto si tih ovaj vikend? Nema vise vettel ovo... vettel ono... :-)
<SilverSpace> sale: hebi ga naslovje tu 
<SilverSpace> :)
<sale> :-)
<SilverSpace> cekam drugu sezonu
<SilverSpace> :)
<igustin> sale: ja sam samo c/p na portal
<igustin> sale: misliš da nešto ne štima?
<igustin> sale: mail je poslan i vama
<igustin> sale: da, na mmike@
<SilverSpace> igustin: mail nije stigo nama :))
<Wall-E_> mislis na forumu
<igustin> Wall-E_: ne, mislio sam upravo ovdje na kanalu di si ovo poslao :)
<sale> igustin: sve 5, samo sam htio provjeriti jesu li datum/vrijeme tocni. Budem c/p na nas site. Thx
<igustin> gle bedaka :/
<igustin> mene pita na pvt, kažem mu nak pita tu, i on - ode :S
<sale> igustin: c-c-c, nemoj plasit djecu :-)
<igustin> 19:29 <Wall-E_> Pozdrav. Treba mi pomoc vezano za Ubuntu 11.10. Zasto su mi ikonice na menu baru velike, a rezolucija je standardna.
<igustin> i što da mu kažem? o.O
<sale> tako je i zamisljeno. It's not a bug, it's a feature :-)
<igustin> lol
<igustin> zvuči poznato, ali neću odakle :P
<igustin> zvuči poznato, ali neću *reći* odakle :P
<SilverSpace> igustin: i mene pitao 
<SilverSpace> ja uopce ne odgovaram na private
<igustin> vjerojatno klikne na nick pa tako pita ;)
<ivoks> http://www.pametnakuna.hr/public/files/extra_large/Mirela%20Holy%20.jpg
<ivoks> ides... zamisli da je ona u tvojoj izbornoj jedinici
<ivoks> pa... nek ih smanji
<SilverSpace> ivoks: lol
<ivoks> dobro, koji k
<ivoks> opet se ne mogu logirati na forum
<ivoks> ah, moja greska
<neuroman> igustin kaj velis o uvodjenju robotike na linuxu u hr?
<igustin> neuroman: uvođenju - kamo?
<igustin> neuroman: ali ne bih sad detaljnije, radim nešto, možda drugom prilikom, ok?
<neuroman> http://thenxtstep.blogspot.com/2006/12/nxt-and-linux.html
<neuroman> moze i trecom:)
<SilverSpace> rsedak: sto si ti navalio :)
<rsedak> a to to?
<jelly-home> nestabilna veza i/ili klijent
<SilverSpace> ili user 
<SilverSpace> :))
<dinussaurus> dobra vecer. ja sam novi na ubuntuu. mogu li tu trazit pomoc?
<obruT> jebemti faking ubuntu
<obruT> evo instalirao curi 11.10, bezveze probao banshee i nece da se zatvori... nabijem ga
<obruT> nece ni na x-ic niti preko menia
<obruT> cini mi se da cu killnut
#ubuntu-hr 2011-10-16
<SilverSpace> jutroo
<SilverSpace> no da 
<Mmike> Yea
<Mmike> Pre dosadno je koliko je dobar
<ivoks> uh, koji spavanac
<Mmike> zasto partimage vise nije u ubuntuu?
<ivoks> popij kavu Mmike 
<dodobas> jes popij kavu, i instaliraj fedoru ili opensuse... nesto
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~$ apt-cache search partimage
<Mmike> partimage-doc - Partition Image User Documentation
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~$ 
<Mmike> popio 2, jos malo pa idem na rostilj nekvi
<Mmike> btw, 'pero zdero' u zagrebu, jako dobro, jako jako dobro
<jelly-home> di
<Mmike> tamo di je nekad bio zanzibar
<jelly-home> ah!
<Mmike> pa malo 'desnije', kad stanes ispred njega
<ivoks> partimage - backup partitions into a compressed image file
<dodobas> hmm apt-cache
<dodobas> bash: apt-cache: command not found
<dodobas> :D
<Mmike> hm, cudno
<Mmike> apt-cache veli da ga nema
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~$ apt-cache policy partimage
<Mmike> partimage:
<Mmike>   Installed: (none)
<Mmike>   Candidate: (none)
<Mmike>   Version table:
<ivoks> mozda ti repozitoriji nisu kompletni
<ivoks> napravi update
<Mmike> jesam, upravo
<ivoks> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=partimage&searchon=sourcenames&suite=all&section=all
<ivoks> pa sad... :)
<Mmike> pa da, nema ga
<Mmike> nesto je potrgano
<ivoks> moze ti biti samo potrgan file od repozitorija
<Mmike> sad sam promijenio repozitorije na .de, i apt-cache policy kaze da nema partimagea
<Mmike> ima partimage-doc, nema partimage
<Mmike> funny
<ivoks> na kojoj je to verziji?
<Mmike> 10.10
<ivoks> nemam to nigdje da provjerim
<ivoks> ali....
<Mmike> tja, nema 
<ivoks> sad cemo vidjeti sto kaze Packages.gz
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> nema amd64 arhitekture
<Mmike> samo i386
<ivoks> ah da, vidis
<Mmike> dreck
<Mmike> iako... koliko god da je super taj partimage totalni je bed sto ne kuzi multi-cpu i spor je, sad vec, k'o pol groma :/
<ivoks> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=572641
<Mmike> blah
<ivoks> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=268248
<ivoks> sutra zovem tcom i skidam sve svece s neba
<ivoks> pa veza mi puca svake 3-4 minute
<Mmike> doma si?
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> partimage se normalno kompajlira i radi skroz ok
<drac0_> postovanje
<drac0_> zivili
<Mmike> Ziv'jo ziv'jo
<drac0_> kako je
<drac0_> uzivate
<drac0_> svi krme
<drac0_> chaky, http://tiamat-dev.com/8x50-changes/
<Mmike> ja ne kuzim
<Mmike> 4 ssda u raid10 na kontroleru, pisu 130MB/sec jedno 2-3 minute, i onda 40ak sekundi ne pisu nista, pa onda minutu pisu po 2-3 mb/sec, i onda nastave pisat  opet 130MB/sec
<Mmike> kad na takav storage stavim postgres i pokrenem pgbench imam jedva 2000 tps
<Mmike> na isti takav kontroler stavim 4 sata diska vulgaris, isti pisu oko 150 mb/sec konstantno, i imam oko 8k tps u pgbenchu
<jelly-home> koliko veliki io?
<jelly-home> koji kontroler?  Jesi probao sw raid?
<jelly-home> jeftinom SSDu ce biti lakse ak pises barem 32KiB odjednom
<jelly-home> koji SSDovi?
<jelly-home> so many questions, so little time
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> kuzis
<Mmike> razlika izmedju gornja dva je i u tome sto SSD stroj ima 72G rama, a ovaj sa SATA diskovima ima 6GB rama
<Mmike> i na SSD stroju mi flush proces svako toliko zauzme 100% IO timea, dok ga na ovom sa sata diskovima opce ne vidim
<jelly-home> Mmike: alzo: koji iosched
<jelly-home> koji fs
<jelly-home> sto stvari moze krenuti krivo
<jelly-home> jesi limitirao one vm dirty write stvari
<jelly-home> na stroju s puno memorije
<Mmike> deadline na oba stroja, ext4 na oba stroja, noatime jedina mount opcija (prije su ssdovi imali nobarrier, kad sam to maknuo malo su mi se ubrzale stvari)
<Mmike> yeps, vm.dirty_ratio = 1; vm.dirty_bacground_ratio = 1
<jelly-home> ajd bar to je naizgled ok
<Mmike> Adaptecov 2405 kontrolorski, diskovi u RAID10 polju, a diskovi su: Intel X25-M 160GBajtni
<Mmike> neznam tocno koji jer ih hdparm ne vidi
<Mmike> SSDSA2M160 ovo mi adaptecov cmdline tool veli 
<Mmike> misilm, znam da su SSDovi sljuka za pisanje, al' bi trebali se ponasat tu negdje u rangu ovih drugih sata diskova
<Mmike> hm, ok
<Mmike> malo sam glup sto se tpc benchmarka tice
<Mmike> ss diskovi su imali scale faktor testa 100, a SATA 10 :)
<Mmike> sad cemo ponovit sa scale factorom 30 na oba dva stroja :)
<Mmike> al' svejedno... sata diskovi pisu kontinuirano, dok ssdovi pisu za kurac :/
<Mmike> eto, generiranje testnog seta na SSDovima jos traje, a na sata diskovima je bilo gotovo u 40ak sekundi :/
<jelly-home> gle, mozda taj kontroler radi sranja s tim diskovim
<jelly-home> prezentiraj svkai posebno, digni md raid i vidi onda
<igustin> Mmike: si probao napraviti RAID-0 od ta 4 SSD-a?
<Mmike> igustin, nisam, al' nekak to nit ne zelim :)
<Mmike> bed je sto mi nije te strojeve sam tak instalirati
<igustin> čisto testa brzine radi
<Mmike> jer glupi netinstaller ima 4-5 konfiguracija i nemrem drugacije
<igustin> remote?
<Mmike> sad cu probat nesto izkemijat, samo prtljanje po biosu kroz dellov kvm-softver je uzas s katastrofom
<Mmike> iako me najvise taj flush proces brine koji svako malo iskoci
<jelly-home> also zanimljivo za probati: stavi samo jedan ssd disk i probaj vrtit na njemu
<Mmike> Da, velim, totalna mi je komplikacija to tako isprobavati
<Mmike> jer je installer zdrkan, tj, predvidjen za 5-6 konfiguracija i bok
<Mmike> mislim da cu na kraju imati 2 RAID1 polja, jedan za transaction log, drugi za OS i postgres data
<Mmike> al' svejedno :/
<jelly-home> Mmike: a nemres bootat livecd i koristiti neki normalniji GUI ili CLI za konfogiraciju raid polja?
<Mmike> jelly, jok, nemam pristup disku, nit imam pristup imager stroju
<Mmike> erm, pristup fizicki stroju (to sam mislio kad sam rekao 'pristup disku'
<jelly-home> stroj se ne moze bootati sa remote iso imagea?
<Mmike> pa, moze
<Mmike> samo kaj ja nemam pristup
<Mmike> a na imager stroju postoje imagei, al' ih nemrem dodat
<Mmike> ili mijenjat
<Mmike> kad hocu nainstalirat stroj idem u UI (interna web aplikacija), nadjem stroj, kliknem 'netinstall', 505 puta kazem 'da, da, siguran sam', izaberem OS i konfiguraciju diskova (ako radim softraid), i to je to
<jelly-home> ah
<SilverSpace> http://newstechnica.com/2011/04/29/ubuntu-vista-11-04-defies-expectations/
#ubuntu-hr 2012-10-08
<MmikeDOMA> nj
<Mmike> flj
<Mmike> F, lj, j!
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> http://mob.hr/android-4-2-kraj-muka-po-nadogradnjama/
<calmpitbull> Ja bas razmisljam o nadogradnji mog galaxy s ii
<Mmike> cura nadogradila s2 na samsungov android4
<Mmike> mobitel postao spor k'o moj desire :)
<Mmike> stovise, neke stvari su cka brze na desiretu
<Mmike> ivoks, koji ti rom imas na svom s3?
<calmpitbull> To znaci da je bolje ostat na 2.3
<SilverSpace> mene to ne muci 
<SilverSpace> naucio sto radi ne diraj 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi gledao f1
<calmpitbull> Pa mozda je to najpametnije
<calmpitbull> Ma opet vi sa tim formulama
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: :) 
<SilverSpace> odi pesa setati :)
<calmpitbull> Jesam vec 
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: ti si ono u petrinji
<calmpitbull> A sto kazete na masterchefa
<calmpitbull> Ne 
<SilverSpace> jel padala kisa 
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: cek hm kak sam ja zabrijao 
<calmpitbull> Jesi jesi
<calmpitbull> E sada moras platit
<SilverSpace> uh :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jesam, narvno :)
<Mmike> calmpitbull, ma, treba metnut neki drugi rom
<Mmike> ciganmod meni super radi na desiretu
<Mmike> cujem da za s2 nije tak dobar
<Mmike> pa cemo probat neku omniu
<Mmike> ili tako nesto
<calmpitbull> Ti samo
<calmpitbull> A vec vidim da cu nesto zabrljat sa mobacom:-)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: bit ce uzbudljivo u ovih zadnjih pet 
<ivoks> zanimljivo...
<ivoks> http://rep.hr/anketa/koji-operativni-sustav-koristite-na-racunalu-za-korisnike-s-vise-racunala-onom-racunalu-koje-najvise-koristite/65/
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: pa ne možeš zabrljati dalje od kante za smece
<ivoks> Mmike: 4.1
<calmpitbull> Istina
<Mmike> ivoks, ma da, al' to je stock ili si rutnijo?
<SilverSpace> uh 19.01 % zanimljivo
<ivoks> SilverSpace: to je fake
<Mmike> pre mali uzorak (za ovu anketu)
<Mmike> nema smisla
<ivoks> Mmike: pa rutnuo sam, al to je stock za poljsku
<ivoks> dakle, samsung je izdao 4.1 za s3 za poljsku
<Mmike> aha, imas i dalje samsungov rom?
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> gut, thnx
<ivoks> i brzi je nego 4.0
<Mmike> nevjerojatno je kako je na 2.3 s2 radio munjevito, na 4.0 radi k'o tele
<Mmike> bas, onak, lose
<Mmike> doduse, towerdefence se vise ne rusi :)
<ivoks> hm... ne znam
<Mmike> mah, nije bed
<ivoks> meni je svaka nova verzija bila poboljsanje
<Mmike> znali smo da cemo morat rutat i prtljat :)
<ivoks> s2?
<Mmike> meni ne :/ 2.2 kad je dosao na desire, oso mob kvratu
<Mmike> kvragu
<Mmike> sad imam ciganmod 7.1 (android 2.3), i radi vrlo vrlo ok
<Mmike> da ,frend prodavao, dobio na nagradnjaci, relativno jefitno, pa eto
<ivoks> http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1056
<ivoks> ja si razmisljam staviti cyanogen 10 umjesto samsung roma
<ivoks> al za to prvo moram downgradeat, a to mi se sad ne da
<Mmike> 10?
<Mmike> kaj nije 9 zadnji?
<Mmike> aha, za s2 je
<Mmike> Galaxy S2 GT-I9100G (i9100g)
<Mmike> ho
<Mmike> ima i za s2!
<ivoks> 10 jos nije izasao, ali imas RC, nightly i slicno
<Mmike> da, da, gledam bas
<Mmike> mwah, kre i jos 2 osobe su mi rekle da im ta omnia (ili kako vec) radi ok, pa ce to bit
<Mmike> ak cu morat zeni svaka 2 tjedna upgradeirat mobitel popizdit cu
<ivoks> napravis nandroid backup i testiras
<ivoks> ako radi, super
<ivoks> ako ne, vratis
<calmpitbull> Ma kao da mora imat najbolji
<calmpitbull> Danas je dan kao stvoren za rostilk
<calmpitbull> Rostilj
<ivoks> hm... osnovati tvrtku za 10kn
<Mmike> 10k/20k, isti drek (ok, slicni)
<Mmike> di je ono sto siu rekli - tvrtka za 15 kuna?
<Mmike> calmpitbull, ma, moras imat onaj koji radi
<Mmike> 4.0 samsungov bas i ne radi
<Mmike> ivoks, jesi ti kad koristio calendarserver (apt-cache show calendarserver)
<Mmike> probao sad intsalirati 12.10 i potjerati calendarserver, al' se python raspada
<ivoks> Mmike: 10 kuna
<ivoks> nisam koristio calendarserver
<ivoks> al... sad me intrigira
<ivoks> stanje outlook plugina me odintrigiralo
<ivoks> kaze linux port 68% gotov
<Mmike> cini se da je calendar server potrgan i u stable ubuntuu
<Mmike> al' stara je verzija pa se nisam previse gnjavio s ovime
<Mmike> tj, s njime
<Mmike> al' budem ovaj zadnji probao poslozit da radi, pa cemo vidjet
<Mmike> cini se super :)
<Mmike> bar po pricama
<Mmike> i onda opencloud na to, i da vidis belaja :)
<ivoks> redhat opencloud?
<ivoks> ili ovaj za telcoe?
<ivoks> Mmike: imas i davical
<Mmike> owncloud, ne opencloud
<Mmike> ivoks, davical je stateless
<Mmike> calendarserver ima i notifikacije i svakakve djidje
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> notifikacije su dio klijenta
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> klijent ti nece poslat email
<Mmike> a ovaj ti posalje email
<Mmike> tj, cek
<Mmike> ince, i davical je potrgan u ubuntuu, nece napravit postgres bazu kak spada
<Mmike> aha, ne, sorry, to sam u debianu probavao
<ivoks> idem farbat ogradu...
<Mmike> blah
<Mmike> Manwin Njemacka - radi
<Mmike> srce im spalim
<Mmike> jelly, https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/384569_10151179980168629_675907619_n.jpg
<jelly-home> /o\
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> zena mi se uhvatila coursere
<Mmike> uci python
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: koji je bolji cortex A9 ili A8
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: pa, Cortex-A9 imas dual-core ako ti to koristi; sto se ostalog tice ovisi o konkretnom SoCu i kaj ce se vrtit na njemu
<SilverSpace> A8 jedna jezgra 
<jelly-home> neki Cortex-A9 su dual-core, ne svi.  A svi Cortex-A8 su single core
<SilverSpace> ma gledam android mini pc nastala mala poplava tih uredaja
<jelly-home> mda
<Mmike> InnoDB             | DEFAULT
<Mmike> !!!
<Hrki> ako mi vrijedi dopunsko zdrastveno, dali automatski to znaci da mi je i vazeco obvezno?
<Mmike> to je to
<Mmike> jos malo pa ce se pitat tu kak da se skuha gulas
<Mmike> Hrki, pojma nemam :)
<Hrki> pa treba malo prosirit horizonte :D
<Hrki> ne kuzim, na njihovoj stranici pise da dopunsko vrijedi do 2013. a za obvezno nista ne pise :D
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> jesi zaposlen?
<Mmike> ili na burzi?
<Mmike> ili si redovan skolarac/student?
<Hrki> redovan student, ma za curu gledam
<Hrki> mora po neke uputnice
<Hrki> pa da ne upisuje bezveze godinu sutra, ako jos vrijedi
<Mmike> e, to ti neznam
<Mmike> od kad do kad joj vrijedi ak je student
<Hrki> ma da nisu mogli dodati sugavu lajnu na sajt nemogu vjerovat
<Hrki> bitno da pisu debilante tipa podrucni ured i slicno...
<Mmike> super mi je kad ubuntu kaze 'this is no longer supported by canonical'
<Hrki> bitno da su povecali kazne za vrijedjanje drotova i pisanje po sumi
<Mmike> a on mi je (canonical) nainstalirao to :)
<Hrki> taj kanonikal je firma koja radi support? :D
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> tja kanonikal je ubuntuu k'o majkrosoft vindousima
<Mmike> recimo
<Hrki> znaci oni razvijaju ubuntu, ali zive samo od supporta?
<Mmike> ne bih znao od ceg zive
<Mmike> ivoks bi ti tu mogao slovo-dva vise
<Mmike> on radi za njih
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi probao 
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> kaj tocno? :)
<Mmike> kretenski ubuntu
<Mmike> suspenda se tijekom upgradea
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> rakijetinu :)
<SilverSpace> suspenda se tijekom upgradea opa 
<SilverSpace> to mi se nikada nije dogodilo 
<Hrki> ja se jos nisam migririo sa verzije 10.x
<Mmike> pa, ako nisi na 10.04, onda migriraj
<Hrki> moram vidjet doma, mislim da sam upravo na toj :D
<Hrki> sta te je stabilna ?
<SilverSpace> "Nitro Jägermeister"
<SilverSpace> koktel s tekucim dusikom
<SilverSpace> fakat trebas bit budala i to pit
<SilverSpace> ovaj xbmc me sve vise odusevljava
<ivoks> Mmike: ali i nastavi nakon sto se probudi :)
<Mmike> ivoks, true :)
<ivoks> Mmike: kaj bi ivoks mogao slovo-dva vise?
<Mmike> ivoks, o canonicalu i kak zaradjuje pare od ubuntua
<ivoks> ah
<ivoks> ja bas upgrejdam jedan server na 12.04
<ivoks> prvi u nizu kod jednog klijenta :)
<ivoks> kak canonical zaradjuje... hehe
<ivoks> bez brige, zaradjuje dobro :)
<Mmike> http://www.smarttubepro.com/ <- nemojte ovo koristiti ako krente sa svojim porno sajtom
<Mmike> ivoks, da, al' od cega?
<Mmike> nevjerujem da samo od supporta zaradjuju
<ivoks> usluga, ocito :)
<ivoks> support je samo jedan dio
<ivoks> i support je kod takvih kompanija rastezljiv pojam
<ivoks> support nije samo odrzavanje racunala
<ivoks> canonical ima urede u velikoj britaniji, kanadi, sad-u, tajvanu, kini, njemackoj, francuskoj...
<ivoks> na zalost, ne mogu ti reci tocno kako zaradjuje, ali zaradjuje i ostvaruje profit, iako mnogi jos sumnjaju u to :)
<ivoks> samo 2-3 projekta zarade za place svih zaposlenika za cijelu godinu, a ima ih vise desetaka
<ivoks> i sve je ubuntu related :)
<ivoks> npr
<ivoks> http://www.ubuntu.com/partners/hp
<Mmike> ubuntu-retarded :)
<Mmike> mislim da je ubuntu na serverima dosao korak ispred debiana
<ivoks> sta mislis tko je kome platio za ovo...
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> :)
<Hrki> Mmike: nisi mi odgovorio za 10.04
<Mmike> Hrki, sto je pitanje bilo, sorry?
<Hrki> zelis rec da je to ok, stabilna verzija, da nije potrebno migrirat?
<Mmike> za popizdit je upgrade
<ivoks> 10.04 je stabilna verzija so 2015
<Mmike> stoji satima na 'restart these services'?
<Mmike> mislim, sta me to pitas
<Mmike> koji ti je?!
<ivoks> Mmike: nije ti otvorio dialog za kliknuti yes/no?
<ivoks> applying upgrade sql for 5.0.1-1ubuntu1 -> 5.2.5-0ubuntu6.1.
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ne
<Mmike> ivos otvorio se debconfov dialog
<ivoks> Mmike: pa to sam i mislio
<Mmike> koji nisam skuzio jer sjedim za kompom do, sad tek vidim da se dugo progress bar nije pomakuno, i kliknem na ono 'terminal', i otvori se, i vidim tamo hoce restartat cron i te neke djidje
<Mmike> da, al' nije otvorio prozor
<Mmike> nego me pitao to unutra
<ivoks> hm... obicno otvori prozor
<jelly> aha, dobio si dialog umjesto gtk
<ivoks> kako si pokrenuo upgrade?
<ivoks> jesi rucno pokretao update-manager? mozda sa 'sudo' cak?
<Mmike> da, debconfov dialog
<Mmike> ivoks, kliknuo sam na update manager koji mi je blesikao da mi kaze 'eee, imas novi ubuntu, osh se apgrejdat'?
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=599525
<ivoks> jelly: ^ :)
<ivoks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/979661
<ivoks> Mmike: to je na 12.04?
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> da, sa 11.10 na 12.04
<ivoks> fix automatic expand of the terminal if no activity happend for >300s (LP: #979661)
<ivoks> dakle, nakon 5min bi trebao otvoriti terminal
<ivoks> nije idealno, to je workaround
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> sad, nemam pojma koliko je bilo zaustavljeno
<jelly> ivoks: nekak mi je bilo poznato
<jelly> update-manager u Debianu je neupotrebljiv
<ivoks> eto, upgrade zavrsio
<jelly> svakih par mjeseci ga pokrenem i gledam jel jos uvijek trosi 100% cpu i hanga
<ivoks> vrijeme je za reboot :)
<ivoks> and it's alive :)
<ivoks> a sad drugi... izazovniji
<Vjetar> Mmike: to je utuntu za po doma?
<Vjetar> jelly: update-manager je samo zericu upotrebljiviji od network-managera :D
<Mmike> Vjetar, da
<Mmike> i jos uvijek upgradeira
<Vjetar> hm
<jelly-home> ne bi se slozio, network-manager uglavnom radi
<Vjetar> jelly-home: naglasak na "uglavnom"
<Vjetar> svaki puta iznova tražim po launchpadu kako se postalja fiksini IP a da network-manager ostaviš na mašini
<Vjetar> jer je to na jednom mjestu postavljen open bug, koji je zapravo fetaure :)
<Mmike> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 227M Oct  8 11:41 shemaletube_sr.sql
<Mmike> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 213M Oct  8 11:45 shemaletubetop.sql
<Mmike> -rw-r--r--  1 root root  19M Oct  8 11:45 shemalevide_rotr.sql
<Mmike> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 9.2M Oct  8 11:45 sp_shemalesexfiles.sql
<Mmike> -rw-r--r--  1 root root    0 Oct  8 11:45 st_gay.sql
<Mmike> s cim se ja moram bavit :/
<rut> ako zelis $ onda se moras bavit 
<ivoks> uf... sta se dovecot config prelomio
<ivoks> Vjetar: ?
<ivoks> Vjetar: vec nekoliko godina, ako postavis IP u /etc/network/interfaces, NM ignorira taj interface
<Vjetar> ivoks: Å¡to?
<ivoks> barem od 2009.
<Vjetar> hm
<Vjetar> ne radi se o tome
<ivoks> 18:46 < Vjetar> svaki puta iznova tražim po launchpadu kako se postalja fiksini IP a da network-manager ostaviš na mašini
<Vjetar> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/5364
<Vjetar> negdje na petnaestom ekranu je objašnjeno kako to postaviti
<Vjetar> u config fajli
<Vjetar> za network manager
<Vjetar> a da bude editable iz gnometa
<ivoks> ???????
<ivoks> klik na nm-applet
<Vjetar> ah
<Vjetar> da
<ivoks> Uredjivanje veza
<ivoks> Zicana - Dodaj
<ivoks> ipv4 postavke - rucno
<ivoks> wtf?
<Vjetar> i probaj to editirati ako si ručno postavljao /etc/network/interfaces
<Vjetar> na static
<Vjetar> a ne na hrcp
<Vjetar> baš me tjeraš da tražim
<Vjetar> ok
<ivoks> pa ne mozes i jedno i drugo :)
<ivoks> ako si rucno postavio u interfaces, NM ignorira taj interface
<ivoks> jer valjda znas sto radis
<Vjetar> Here's what I do:
<Vjetar>  * Click on nm-applet,
<Vjetar>  * chose Manual Configuration
<Vjetar>  * Click unlock
<Vjetar>  * Chose eth0
<Vjetar>  * Uncheck Enable Roaming Mode
<Vjetar>  * Change the configuration to use static IP.
<Vjetar> What I got:
<Vjetar> Networking is disabled. running /etc/init.d/networking restart fails to bring up IP addresses. /etc/network/interfaces reads:
<Vjetar> govorim o ovome:
<Vjetar> First to edit (as root) /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf:
<Vjetar>   [ifupdown]
<Vjetar>   managed=true
<ivoks> '/etc/init.d/networking restart' nema veze sa network managerom
<Vjetar> na petnaestom ekranu za taj bug
<ivoks> Vjetar: sta imas u /etc/network/interfaces?
<Vjetar> imam statički ip
<ivoks> a zasto si ga tamo postavio?
<Vjetar> na interfejsu
<Vjetar> ivoks: a zašto ne?
<ivoks> da ponovim opet?
<Vjetar> ponovi
<ivoks> ako se IP definira u /etc/network/interfaces, NM ignorira taj interface - kao da ne postoji
<ivoks> jer NM ne uredjuje vezu
<Vjetar> ako se doda managed=true
<ivoks> DA, NM se moze konfigurirati da upravlja sa /etc/network/interfaces, ali to nije default
<Vjetar> onda moš s tim interfejsom upravljat preko network managera
<ivoks> pa sad, ako si se ti potrudio da sve to izeditiras i izmijenis, onda si on your own
<Vjetar> as always :)
<ivoks> zasto jednostavno IP nisi postavio kroz network manager?
<Vjetar> kad trošiš linux prije ili kasnije si on your own
<Vjetar> zato Å¡to to nije radilo
<Vjetar> sad ti mene pitaj Å¡to i kako
<Vjetar> bug se vuče od 7.10
<ivoks> mozda nije radilo 2006.
<Vjetar> tko zna kad sam ga prvi put zakačio
<Vjetar> od tada radim ovako
<ivoks> postavljanje statickog IP-a radi u NM-u vec... ne znam, ja to koristim vec sigurno 4-5 godina
<Vjetar>  i "meni radi" (tm)
<Vjetar> ha gle
<Vjetar> ja sam na linuxu od potatoa kojeg mi je spržio strpić
<Vjetar> što je sigruno više od 4-5 godina
<Vjetar> i zaobilazim network manager koliko mogu
<ivoks> jel mi pricamo o debianu ili ubuntuu?
<Vjetar> pričamo o network manageru, remember
<ivoks> jer debian default je drugaciji
<ivoks> NM u debianu je drugacije konfiguriran po defaultu
<Vjetar> znam
<Vjetar> govrorimo o ubuntuu
<Vjetar> uglavnom pogledaj link na launchpad koji sam poslao ivoks 
<Vjetar> tu je cijela priča objašnjena do detalja
<Vjetar> istina poduža priča
<Vjetar> zanimljiv problem jer recimo instalirati ubuntu-server
<Vjetar> koliko znam on dolazi bez NMa
<Vjetar> i onda na to dignuti ubuntu-desktop
<Vjetar> ha :)
<Vjetar> zabava do jaja
<ivoks> ubuntu-desktop ovisi o network-manageru
<ivoks> Vjetar: onaj bug govori o tome da NM ne moze podignuti IP definiran u /etc/network/interfaces
<ivoks> to je bug - https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=156952
<ivoks> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=156952#c9
<ivoks> jednostavno ostavi /etc/network/interfaces prazan (izuzev lo interfacea)
<ivoks> nemoj editirati /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf
<ivoks> i konfiguriraj IP kroz NM
<ivoks> end of story
<Vjetar> hm da
<Vjetar> čitaj gore
<Vjetar> ako je na makini prvo ubuntu-server
<Vjetar> onda nemam NMa
<Vjetar> dakle na 24 strani linka kojeg sam dao (prema mojim browser postavkama :D) stoji rješenje sa editiranjem nm-system-settings.conf
<Vjetar> koje zadovoljava
<Vjetar> end of story
<igcek> decki, imam problema sa GUI na ubuntu 12.04
<igcek> mislim, da ne moze detektirati monitora...
<igcek> ak startam xrandr --query javi "can't open display
<igcek> ili bi moglo biti sta drugo?
<Vjetar> koja grafička?
<igcek> ati radeoon hd 6480g
<Vjetar> hm
<Vjetar> to je nešto svježe?
<igcek> relativno :)
<Vjetar> to bi mogao biti uzrok problema :D
<igcek> to je onaj komplet proc+graficka u laptopima
<igcek> m'da
<Vjetar> jesi li imao koju verziju ubuntua na kojoj je ta kombinacija radila?
<igcek> radilo je oik, sa kompizom i svime... al jednom mi je nes friznil cel komp pa sam ga na "ruzni" nacin restarto od tad vise nejde
<igcek> nece da starta x
<Vjetar> uopće?
<igcek> nope
<Vjetar> hm
<Vjetar> rekonfiguraciju Xa si probao?
<igcek> no matching device section for instance (bus id pci.... blah blah...
<igcek> poslje startanja startx --:1
<igcek> i samo pise no protocol specified
<igcek> reconfiguracijo sam probal... 
<igcek> al neznam ak uopce te stvari rade... sad je kao nes moderno pa drukcije
<ivoks> ako koristis fglrx driver, onda xrandr ne radi
<ivoks> moras koristiti ATI-ev alat
<Vjetar> ivoks: nije li fglrx nestao negdje 2010-20011?
<ivoks> fglrx - Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators
<ivoks> 12.10 ^
<Vjetar> hm da
<Vjetar> meni ga je ubio jedan upgrade :)
<ivoks> zato sto ati izbacuje podrsku za starije kartice iz drivera
<ivoks> pa novije verzije ne podrzavaju sve sto su starije podrzavale
<ivoks> i onda ti preostaje samo open source driver
<Vjetar> tamo davno kad je ATI izbacio podršku za moju grafulju
<igcek> samo ova graficka je dosta nova ja mislim
<igcek> http://www.notebookcheck.net/AMD-A-Series-A4-3300M-Notebook-Processor.55741.0.html
 * ravilov se vec negdje 2-3 godine drzi open-source ATi drivera
<ravilov> nemam apsolutno nikakvih prituzbi, ali s druge strane nisam bas ni neki korisnik 3D funkcija
<ivoks> GPU s vecim clockom od mog CPU-a
<ivoks> igcek: nisi komentirao moj komentar oko fglrxa
<ravilov> nis cudno, danas graficke lako imaju i vise (V)RAM-a od cijelog sustava
<igcek> da, koristim fglrx... a koji je atijev alat?
<Vjetar> hm
<Vjetar> šta kaže sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<igcek> inace mislim da je problem u tome sto je pogresno unesen bus id pci u xorg.conf?
<igcek> NIS
<igcek> nis
<ivoks> pa jel ti se pokrenu Xi?
<Vjetar> xorg.conf?
<igcek> ne...
<Vjetar> ivoks:ne pratiš
<Vjetar> Xi se ne dižu
<ivoks> onda obrisi xorg.conf i ponovno pokreni onaj ati konfigurator
<ivoks> ili samo obrisi xorg.conf i restartaj
<igcek> reconfigure nis ne napravfi... samo ide u novu vrsticu
<Vjetar> e da
<ivoks> upgrade mail servera sa 10.04 na 12.04 je uff...
<ivoks> i dovecot i postfix su se znacajno promijenili
<Vjetar> sa fglrx-om dođe i neki atitool
<Vjetar> ivoks: imaš ubuntu na produkciji negdje?
<ivoks> server?
<Vjetar> da, kad spominješ postfix
<ivoks> direktno na stotinjak servera, indirektno na nekoliko tisuca
<igcek> ivoks==car
<Vjetar> ah da, :)
<igcek> :)
<Vjetar> employee :D
<igcek> ova restart varianta ne radi
<Vjetar> atitool
<igcek> đi brisanje xorg.conf
<ivoks> stotinjak servera koje odrzavam nemaju veze s canonicalom
<ivoks> opcenito u canonicalu ne radim 'odrzavanje'
<Mmike> lik da novi server
<Mmike> i kurci se kak je lud
<Mmike> server
<Mmike> i sad mu sporo radi
<Mmike> iowait ogroman i sve to
<Vjetar> ivoks: pitam jer IMO ubuntu je zadnja distra koju bi odabrao za server koji održavam
<Mmike> i ja budala tek slozio da je netko stavio sve na mirrorirani (2 diska) array 
<Mmike> a 6 diskova ostalih stoje, ne koriste se
<ivoks> Vjetar: svatko radi sto mu je drago
<Vjetar> ivoks: naravno, in my case to many baad expiriences
<Vjetar> no
<Vjetar> Mmike: se čudio kako sam to uspio izvesti :D
<Vjetar> jer je njemu radilo :)
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> zadnja distra?
<Mmike> zakaj?
<Vjetar> Mmike: ne zadnja distra
<Vjetar> nekaj smo drvili jednom
<Vjetar> oko upgrade distre
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> na desktopu sa ubuntuom imam 1001 problem
<Mmike> al' na serverima fakat radi ok
<Vjetar> pa je prvo trebalo da se dogoviromo jel bio dist-upgrade ili preko managera :)
<Mmike> ok, imam mozda 10ak servera s ubuntuom koje odrzavam
<Mmike> server, pa manager
<Mmike> nda
<Vjetar> ako se sjećaš
<ivoks> ako ne znas kako napraviti upgrade, to nije argument ni za ni protiv
<ivoks> to je samo ne znanje
<Vjetar> načelno je meni gorotovo svejedno koja je distra
<igcek> čudno, fglrxinfo mi javi error: unable to open display
<Vjetar> ivoks: znam napraviti upgrade
<ivoks> sad ide upgrade par sparc strojeva
<Vjetar> i ako tri puta prođe i četvrti puta padne, onda su vjerojatno u šumi
<Vjetar> i neznanje je jedna riječ :p
<ivoks> je, jedna je rijec
<Vjetar> [19:45:42] <ivoks> to je samo ne znanje
<ivoks> pa velim, jedna je rijec
<ivoks> ocito je da sam pogrijesio, ne
<Vjetar> :)
<Vjetar> igcek: nije čudno
<Vjetar> jer da bi fglrxifo radio moraju biti podignuti Xi
<Vjetar> koje ne možeš podignuti
<Vjetar> dakle atitool ili kako se već zove util koji dolazi sa driverom
<Vjetar> za konfiguraciju
<Vjetar> hm da
<Vjetar> nije atitool već aticonfig
<Vjetar> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<ivoks> sta su ovi sparcovi spori...
<ivoks> TI UltraSparc IIIi (Jalapeno)
<ivoks> tja... jedan sparc se nece rebutati
<ivoks> cak ni break preko konzole ga ne rebuta
<Vjetar> ha, Skype for Emphaty on Ubuntu
<Vjetar> doduše tekst na španjolskom
<Vjetar> ivoks: ne sluti na dobro
<ivoks> ma taj stroj se raspada vec neko vrijeme
<ivoks> ici ce on u virtualizaciju
<Mmike> Cudan je ubuntu, skroz cudan
<jelly-home> a kaj nije cudno
<jelly-home> svaka distra je osebujna na svoj nacin
<Mmike> ok, upgrade prosao ok
<Mmike> jedino sto sad pri bootanju kaze 'waiting for device UUID=12341234123412341 to become active'
<Mmike> i ovlas pogled na settinge, smijeh
<Mmike> u power opcijama imas dal' da ide u suspend ili ne
<Mmike> a u brightness (?!) opcijama imas dal' da te pita za password ili ne, nakon odsuspendavajna :)
<Mmike> ta ekipa koja slaze UI je fino napusena stalno, cini se :)
<jelly-home> da ti osunca dan
<jelly-home> Subject: Mailman Owner, Aleksandar Ćurčić ti je poslao poruku...
<jelly-home> [...] Ovaj i-mejl ti salje Badoo Trading Limited (postanska adresa ispod). Ukoliko vise ne zelis da primas e-postu sa Badoo-a, molimo te da kliknes ovde za odjavu.
<jelly-home> gdin. Owner nije kod kuće
<Mmike> :)
<jelly-home> http://arstechnica.com/business/2012/10/htc-quarterly-net-profit-falls-by-79-percent/
#ubuntu-hr 2012-10-09
<MmikeDOMA> Kako su priopćili iz Hrvatskih željeznica, radi se o vlaku za regionalni prijevoz, sastavljenom od dva krajnja motorna vagona s upravljačnicom i srednjeg vagona bez upravljačnice.
<MmikeDOMA> nista bez zena :)
<weshmashian> \o
<Mmike> O
<Mmike> radnici
<dodobas> yelooal
<vileni> jutr
<weshmashian> Mmike: (ne)radnici!
<budz0r> jutro
<weshmashian> o, bud
<BotaniCar|2> dobrojutro, vrijednici :)
<jelly-home> zijev
<dodobas> ponedjeljak je tako super
<weshmashian> dodobas: pogotovo kad je neradan
<dodobas> svaki dan je 'radan'
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> woho
<Mmike> http://mydirtyhobby.com/ <- sve na ubuntuu :) (NSFW!)
<dodobas> http://coding.abel.nu/2012/06/programmer-time-translation-table/ :)
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeT:  :))))))))))))
<BotaniCar|2> .weather Dietzenbach
<datase> BotaniCar|2: The current temperature in Dietzenbach, Germany is 9.1°C (9:00 AM CEST on October 09, 2012). Conditions: Rain. Humidity: 96%. Dew Point: 8.0°C. Windchill: 9.0°C. Pressure: 29.89 in 1012 hPa (Rising). 
<BotaniCar|2> uff
<obruT> prokleto je zahladilo
<obruT> a jucer i prekjucer se fino kupalo u moru :P
<BotaniCar|2> ne bi prepoznao more da se utopim u njemu
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: lol slana juha
<SilverSpace> Bojana Gregorić: Muka mi je kad se sjetim četiri kredita...
<SilverSpace> pa ko te tjerao 
<SilverSpace> samo 7°
<BotaniCar|2> 4 kredita ? Hrabro :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Zakaj je otvarala 4 firme ?:)
<weshmashian> men' je muka kad se sjetim svojeg jednog...
<weshmashian> first world problems :)
<BotaniCar|2> meni je samo muka :)
<weshmashian> a i to isto :)
<BotaniCar|2> mozda sam trudan .. 
<weshmashian> drmni jeger, ak ti je i dalje muka onda jesi
<weshmashian> a onda mozes pisat Lastanu
<BotaniCar|2> da imam alkohola, ne bi tipkao ! :)
<weshmashian> bi, ali nerazumljivo :)
<BotaniCar|2> nda, to 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: imas kod mene :P
<BotaniCar|2> vish, morao bi te osloboditi tog tereta ovaj tjedan :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> kaj prokleto
<Mmike> listopad je, ljudi
<Mmike> tak treba bit
<SilverSpace> ma da
<BotaniCar|2> ja sam mislio da ovaj mjesec samo lisce pada 
<SilverSpace> najavili jos toplog vremena i do 25°
<weshmashian> dhmz sajt veli drukcije...
<weshmashian> al' da, nacuh nesto na radiju
 * weshmashian vec vise od mjesec dana builda prokleti perl
<SilverSpace> hdze drugacije 
<SilverSpace> http://www.mojkvart.hr/Zagreb/vremenska-prognoza
<SilverSpace> nisam reko da ce i u zg biti 25 
<dodobas> weshmashian: sigurno ima python modul za bildanje perla
<obruT> weshmashian: zasto to radis ? :)
<BotaniCar|2> hahahahahahaha
<weshmashian> dodobas: raaaaaaaaajt :)
<weshmashian> obruT: moram slozit staticku verziju perluštine sa SSL i XML supportom za SCO
<weshmashian> opcenito, slaganje static verzije je PITA :)
<BotaniCar|2> Sve je PITA kad si gladan
<jelly> istina
<jelly> al zasto SCO
<BotaniCar|2> :D
<weshmashian> jelly: jerbo ih imam 30ak po terenu? od 5.0.5 do 5.0.7
<jelly> o.O
<weshmashian> yup
<obruT> weshmashian: mozda bi vam bilo lakse migrirati sve na neki normalni OS :)
<weshmashian> obruT: a ono, ekipa vec 5-6 godina razvija appsu na .netu koja bi trebala zamjenit tu skalameriju
<obruT> .NET :)
<datase> obruT: net takes no arguments
<jelly> s jedne strane, job security, s druge strane, nadam se da necu zavrsiti za 20 godina odrzavajuci tako neke legacy linuxe
<obruT> onda nemojte ni napravit migraciju
<obruT> .net
<datase> obruT: I have received 20859 messages for a total of 1492325 bytes.  I have sent 13627 messages for a total of 253626 bytes.  I have been connected to card.freenode.net for 4 days, 16 hours, 7 minutes, and 3 seconds.
<jelly> .net je vec dovidjenja
<datase> jelly: net takes no arguments
<jelly> datase: shut up
<jelly> .rt
<datase> jelly: jellese's recenttracks: Garbage – Queer, Hans Zimmer – A Way of Life, Hans Zimmer – chevalier de sangreal, The Hours – Philip Glass, The Truman Show – Truman Sleeps
<weshmashian> obruT: 'nemojte' :)) to je vec odavna u postupku, ostalo je par legacy aplikacija koje jos nisu prebacili na novo
<weshmashian> sto mene dovodi do crne magije sa perlom
<jelly> alias perl="ssh linuxkanta perl"
<weshmashian> :D
<weshmashian> to u slucaju da je ssh instaliran gore
<weshmashian> let's not go there :)
<jelly> veli vendor, "dole crveno odgovori"
 * jelly ima %$@#% mutt
<obruT> jelly: :) vidim imas iste "probleme" ko i ja :)
<obruT> ja im obicno odgovorim "koje crveno ?" iako pogledam doticni part u browseru pa vidim boje i sve...
<Mmike> ja mislio da samo dizajneri to tako
<Mmike> inline odgovori, crveno
<Mmike> lol :)
<jelly> pa jebemti, kaj je falilo quotanju sa >
<jelly> mislim ok, otvorim webmail (owa) i pogledam al...
<obruT> ne zna vise ekipa ni quotat... znam dobiti takve mailove di ni CSI ne bi mogao skuzit tko je kome sto odgovarao i sto bi ja tu u biti trebao procitati... a ne pomaze ni otvaranje html parta niti kakve boje
<dodobas> jel se bavio tko s openCV-om ?
<obruT> dodobas: ne bas, nesto sam bacio pogled, ali se nisam bavio... slobodno izvjesti ako budes s tim nesto radio :)
<Mmike> git git git git
<dodobas> Mmike: you are such a git
<dodobas> obruT: da tnx :P
<obruT> :)
<dodobas> zanimljivo bi mi bilo probat detektirat znakove... uz cestu
<obruT> meni treba detekcija letecih predmeta
<jelly> step 1) sve je NLO
<obruT> svejedno je sto je :) bitno da skuzi da nesto leti po uredu, a da nije covjek da ispalim projektil u to :)
<obruT> imamo mali uredski helic i imamo usb upravljani lanser projektila pa ono, bilo bi to cool povezat :)
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: step 1) sve su to meteoroloski baloni :)
<jelly> laserski ibjaci komaraca ftw
<jelly> ubijaci*
<ivoks> jel zna netko neku tiskaru/stogod koja mi moze napravit pecat prema PDF-u?
<ivoks> tak da dobijem font koji ja hocu
<BotaniCar|2> Smijesno koliko bilo, meni one audio djidje za mobitel pomazu s komarcima. Prvo sam mislio da nema mob frekvencijski raspon da emitira na iritantnoj frekvi,ali se cini da je za Sesvetske komarce dovoljno dobar
<BotaniCar|2> Probao sam to emitirati i na HiFiu, ali nisam potjerao sve komarce iz grada
<obruT> jelly: to je Spekijeva ideja jos iz vremena faksa... tad ga je mucila detekcija komaraca u 3d prostoru :)
<ivoks> ah, nasao
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, to ne radi :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, komarci to ignoriraju :)
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: ako je placebo, neka je, mene nikaj nije vgrizlo, zenu sobu dalje je (ona nije koristila)
<BotaniCar|2> malije takodjer sacuvan , pa .. 
<Mmike> http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2007-04/jws-mrt041607.php
<Mmike> imas hrpu istrazivanja o tome, komarci su "glushi"
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeT: jebe mi se za istrazivanja nekog tamo tko tvrdi da ne radi, ako moje iskustvo govori suprotno. 
<ivoks> ja sam odustao od takve primjene jer su mi svi rekli da komarci to ne cuju
<ivoks> medjutim, moram konstatirati da je funkcioniralo
<ivoks> e sad... uzorak dana nije dovoljno velik da donesem zakljucak
<ivoks> mozda je tih par dana samo malo jace puhala bura
<BotaniCar|2> Aj dont ker, ako se ispostavi iduce ljeto da sam se prevario, informirati cu vas 
<SilverSpace> jutro jesam si odkrmio još jednu rundu :)
<BotaniCar|2> TO !
<jelly> *zavist*
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wnE4vF9CQ4
<datase> Mmike: Title: Leek Spin, Views: 4917427, Rating: 97.072154%
<jelly> ...
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcrcx1abm2M
<datase> jelly: Title: loituma, Views: 2719310, Rating: 97.43267%
<Mmike> jelly, ROCK ON :0
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGciu14uBYg
<datase> jelly: Title: C64 International Karate game music acapella, Views: 36211, Rating: 90.19608%
<BotaniCar|2> Zakon :)
<infy-> http://speedtest.net/result/2230442517.png
<infy-> lolwat
<infy-> Digli su brzine danas :D
<BotaniCar|2> 'ko ? 
<infy-> T-Com
<jelly> kome!
<BotaniCar|2> kome ? :)
<jelly> kako?!
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: <3
<infy-> just a sec
<infy-> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=509899595688802&set=a.170340502978048.42432.156989734313125&type=1
<jelly> 1Mbps upload, fala klincu
<infy-> navodno samo upload
<infy-> a meni download leti :D
<BotaniCar|2> samo ? SAMO ? :)
<BotaniCar|2> BMK za download, daj uploada
<infy-> Kod mene je obratno :P
<BotaniCar|2> leecheru
<infy-> A ping da ne pričam, za 10 manji! Ne znam što bi
<infy-> Čudno, čudno
<BotaniCar|2> fakat, bolji upload , oj remote desktopu, pjesmu ti pjevam! 
<infy-> Made my day
<ivoks> mislio sam da je ovo izumrlo
<ivoks> FREE Animations for your email - by IncrediMail! Click Here!
<ivoks> 80KB mail od dvije recenice
<Mmike> ivoks, jesi ti probao/koristio drizzle?
<SilverSpace> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2230454478.png
<BotaniCar|2> ima speedtest neki CLI ?
<Mmike> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2230457182.png
<infy-> nah BotaniCar|2 
<jelly> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2230457532.png 
 * jelly hides
<jelly> neki vrag ne stima s uploadom
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: gledam tvoj ping i mislim si kak je sljedeci cross-country LAN kod tebe ;)
<infy-> the fuck
<infy-> :|
<BotaniCar|2> infy-: jelly je naj gamer medju gameri i naj skidac medj filmoskidaci
<ivoks> Mmike: ne
<BotaniCar|2> cuo sam da je jedno vrijeme cijelu savsku snabdjevao kopijama Diabla 1
<jelly> nemam na poslu kantu za gejmanje
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: tesko mi je to vjerovati
<jelly> to je bilo prema T-Comovom serveru, mozda ce prema Optimonom bit bolje? :-)
<BotaniCar|2> :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: razletit ce ti se kablovi :))
<BotaniCar|2> ofucat ce mu se licne na optici :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> ma djubrad od networkinga nam ne da gigabitni ethernet za lan
<SilverSpace> zatalit ce mu se staklo 
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: jos uvijek imate 100MB u uredskim segmentima ? Mwahahah
<infy-> old school
<jelly> ne, imamo 100Mb
<BotaniCar|2> :) Dlakocjep
<jelly> 100MB bi bilo ok
<BotaniCar|2> cjepidlak :)
<jelly> moram cekati DVIJE minute za uploadati instalaciju na server :-|
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar|2> obzirom da sad znamo kakav ti je link, znamo i file size .. jos koja informacija i racunat cemo ti CRC preko IRCa
<jelly> 436a8b9e9adec2139f943a1adaa5b7cd  TSM_V6.3.2_LIN_X86_64_SVR.bin
<BotaniCar|2> !!
<BotaniCar|2> jos me drzi bolji upload :) Otvaram RDPove samo zato jer mogu, ne zato kaj nekaj trebam :)
<infy-> BotaniCar|2: CLI speedtest (kind of), http://user.t-com.hr/adslbrzina/Random-100MB.zip
<BotaniCar|2> infy-: kakav mi to komprimirani virus dajes ?
<jelly> infy-: al to ne mjeri upload
<infy-> jelly: istina, al barem download
<BotaniCar|2> infy-: download je za leechere, i seed ! :)
<infy-> Netko i to mora biti :P
<BotaniCar|2> "U nasoj kuci svako ima svoj krevet,samo tata mora da spava s mamom."
<BotaniCar|2> "Jako sam se uplasio kada se mama razboljela. Mislio sam da ce nam tata kuhati."
<BotaniCar|2> Ima netko iskustva s dolaznom postom iz Svicarske ? Koliko treba isporuci ?
<ivoks> joj...
<ivoks> aaiedu
<ivoks> hehe
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/62036_361925840561792_1899797207_n.jpg
<ivoks> decki... crno nam se pise
<ivoks> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/istrazivanje-ljudsku-spermu-proizvest-ce-maticnih-stanica-clanak-461960
<BotaniCar|2> https://www.facebook.com/smithwessoncorp , zbog ovog se na FB ide ! :)
<ivoks> opet se javlja onaj exchange admin
<ivoks> kak je mutav, ti srca
<ivoks> drzavne firme
<BotaniCar|2> cat /dev/null > /drzavne/firme
<BotaniCar|2> kaj veli lik, ivoks ? 
<BotaniCar|2> de da se smijemo :)
<ivoks> slozio je svoj mail server da, ako se mail ne isporuci odmah, da odmah posalje mail posiljatelju kako se mail ne moze odmah isporuciti, ali da ce se pokusavati narednih mjesec dana
<ivoks> i naravno, zbunjuje ljude
<ivoks> normalni mail serveri drugacije reagiraju na 4xx error
<BotaniCar|2> to mi je ( ovisno o situaciji ) bezveze. Ako original mail nije dospio, zasto bi tvoja obavijest ? 
<ivoks> ne, obavijest se salje posiljatelju
<BotaniCar|2> osim ako su velicine ili kojekakve kvote u pitanju
<ivoks> ne primatelju
<BotaniCar|2> ah, pardon, citam kak mi pase
<BotaniCar|2> pa to je ok, nista nevidjeno, zakaj ih zbunjuje ? ( pitam jer imam istu situaciju, doduse, ja imam retry period od 4 dana, ali me svejedno pitaju kaj taj mail znaci=
<ivoks> i saljes ljudima mail odmah, nakon prvog neuspjelog pokusaja?
<ivoks> ja im posaljem nakon tri dana - gle, trudio sam se zanjih 72 sata, ali nije islo
<ivoks> a ne 'trudio sam se 2 sekunde, pa nije islo'
<BotaniCar|2> nakon prvog retry-a ( ne znam koliko je retry period napamet)
<BotaniCar|2> velim, mene moji pitaju kaj taj mail opce znaci .. svaki put
<ivoks> eto, svi ste vi isti :D
<ivoks> pa nemoj im ga slat :D
<ivoks> posalji ga nakon 3-4 dana
<ivoks> a ne nakon prvog failura
<BotaniCar|2> necu ga ne slat, ovak sam si formalno oprao ruke da je mail jos u procesu, ovo s ljudskim faktorom je manja neugodnost
<ivoks> moze biti greylisting, moze biti kvota, moze biti da je server trenutno down
<BotaniCar|2> i nakon 3-4 dana ce me pitati kaj mi to znaci :)
<ivoks> ali nakon 3-4 dana ces imati realne probleme
<ivoks> znaci da se mail fakat ne moze poslati
<BotaniCar|2> moram priznati da mi se do sad nije desilo da sam imao problem, obicna ga ima onaj sistemac 'prek puta' :)
<ivoks> pa sad si rekao da ljudima moras objasnjavati
<ivoks> dakle, imas problem
<BotaniCar|2> a te probleme ne rjesavam, samo obavijestim pa nek si krpaju, a moj korisnik dobije upozorenje koje smo opisali iznad ( i onda me pita kaj to pishe nutra)
<ivoks> pa o tome govorimo
<ivoks> ti stvaras problem
<Mmike> ak si se 72 sata trudio, previse si se trudio :)
<ivoks> jer ljudima saljes obavijest da mail nije odmah poslan, iako smtp nigdje i nikad ne definira da ce mail odmah biti isporucen
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: napisao sam iznad da ne znam nakon koliko saljem obavijest, ali sigurno nije 2h, a nakon duze od toga MORAM korisniku dati do znanja da je negdje zapelo. Moj 'problem' je kaj ljudi ne znaju citati
<ivoks> pa na duze od 2h je vec ok
<ivoks> ali ovaj kreten salje nakon sto prvi put ne uspije
<BotaniCar|2> Obojca znamo da nemamo garanciju isporuke, ali to je mojim enduserima apstrakcija. Mail i SMS uvijek i instantno dolaze .. 
<ivoks> dakle, unutar 5 sekundi
<BotaniCar|2> tip je inovativan za kretene , kak si je to opce znao sloziti ?:D
<Mmike> jel' skocio baumragrtner?
<ivoks> skace za 25min
<Mmike> ivoks, imas url streama?
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkJ5ItzEq3M
<datase> ivoks: Title: Live Now! - Red Bull Stratos - freefall from the edge of space, Views: 36, Rating: 98.61248%
<ivoks> nis... idem
<ivoks> vidimo se kasnije
<BotaniCar|2> oo/
<weshmashian> mrmlj
<Mmike> tjeranje mysqldumpa kroz sed
<Mmike> sporo :/
<vileni> ima netko C2T ibm cable?
<BotaniCar|2> http://x.vukajlija.com/var/uploads/reactions/201210/27985/c10e731f-4ed6-47e3-a136-12cbe4e38567.gif
 * weshmashian nema pojma kaj je to pa pretpostavlja da nit' nema
<jelly> c2t kaj?
<jelly> cek, zar nije vukajlija bio nesto kao ubran dicitonary za srbe (i ostalu domacu ekipu)
<BotaniCar|2> skoro 
<jelly> Mmike: mozda je GNU sed kao GNU grep, duplo sporiji sa UTF-8 localetom
<BotaniCar|2> morao sam ovo linkati. Ljudi koji provode glupe shale zasluzuju reakciju poput samara
<jelly> ne kuzim kaj je ta makina radila
<obruT> dobar "samar" :)
<BotaniCar|2> navijacka truba, jelly :) 
<jelly> THE BITCH MUST DIE
<BotaniCar|2> ono kaj ni na utakmici nema svrhe osim da bude preglasno svima
<BotaniCar|2> da mi to netko nasloni na uho i aktivira, dobio bi noz u grlo, ne samar :) Brijem da je lik bio gluh (mozda i trajnO), a sigurno neuracunljiv dok ju je maznuo
<jelly> sad mi je zao sto je kanal logiran, za X godina ce me neko ucjenjivati sa gornjom linijom izvadjenom iz konteksta
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: digitalni zapis nije dokaz na sudu, samo temelj za indiciju, pa ..
<jelly> cista adrenalinska reakcija
<BotaniCar|2> :)
<jelly> http://vukajlija.com/reakcije
<jelly> valjda
<Mmike> oho
<Mmike> doso sound
<Mmike> jelly, a neznam
<Mmike> jelly, mislim da nije utf8
<BotaniCar|2> nda, dobro si primjetio, i vukajlija se pretvorio u meme-site
<Mmike> to je mysql 4.x dump koji importam u 5.5
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/TgxFKi
<jelly> Mmike: "locale" zna
<jelly> is.gd/is.slow ?
<jelly> SilverSpace: zrusil si ga!
<weshmashian> to hosta sa raspia, ziher
<jelly> rašpija
<BotaniCar|2> waiting for www.redbullstratos.com .. 
<SilverSpace> jelly: lol
<Mmike> jelly, ti ces znat, sigurno
<Mmike> importam mysql dump i lik pukne a neznam di
<Mmike> kako da ga guram kroz 'tee' (ili nesto takvog) da ga vidim na ekranu dok se importa?
<jelly> hmph, narucio hrpu stvari sa dx-a prije dva mjeseca, treblo im je +mjesec da ih uopce shipaju, a sad se moram selit
<Mmike> nesto ala: cat dump | tee - | mysql
<Mmike> s time da to, naravno, ne radi
<Mmike> jer - ode na stdoud, pa to sve zavrsi u mysqlu
<jelly> (ok, gazdarica mi je dala "2-3 mjeseca")
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeT: kaj ti phpmyadmin ne izbaci liniju i znak di puca kod importa, ako za test protjeras kroz njega ?
<Mmike> kud/zakaj se selis?:
<jelly> Oops! Google Chrome could not connect to www.redbullstratos.com
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, 400 GB kroz phpmyadmin? ti se salis
<weshmashian> o_O
<Mmike> uopce, tko normalan koristi phpmyadmin osim priucenih webatora
<jelly> Mmike: iz jednog podstanarstva u, vjerojatno, iduce
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: ne salim se, za bolje rjesenje ne znam, a i tek si sad filesize spomenuo
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: 'vjerojatno' znaci da mozda ipak kupujes nekaj ? 
<Mmike> psql ima opciju -Ee
<Mmike> echo
<Mmike> mysql nema
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: znaci da sam procijenio da mi je 2-3 mjeseca premalo za odabir i finalizaciju kupnje
<BotaniCar|2> steta kaj sam ja stan kupio kad jesam, 6 mjeseci kasnije bi prosao 10% bolje
<SilverSpace> izgleda da su odgodili jos za jedan sat
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: nemam bas kesha za cijeli stan, a bankama iz principa ne zelim dati cijenu jos jednog stana u kamatama
<jelly> %#$@^ lihvari
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: kaj ti je alternativa ? ja za sebe (imao sam istu situaciju) nisam nasao  - morao sam kaj mi je usfalilo posuditi u banci
<jelly> imam za 30-50% stana sto nije lose za pocetak
<BotaniCar|2> Ja bi digao kredit, ekonomija se ionako raspada, jso malo cemo i mi doci u situaciju da otplatis kredit od 2 place :) 
<SilverSpace> nis od gledanja serveri ne rade 
<SilverSpace> navalili vrapci i komarci 
<BotaniCar|2> I, opce ne kuzim kaj te muci (osim principa) s posudbom od banke ? neke alternative (osim smrti bogatog strica) prosjecan rvat nema. Cim prije krenes, prije ces vratiti.  Ja sam odigrao tak da mi istekne kredit kad mi mali krene u 8 razred. Da sam se prije domislio, mogao sam biti gotov i prije neg bude na pol skole. 
<jelly> stednja
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> kakve bedastsoce vi pricate tu
<Mmike> zakaj bi moro imat svoj stan/kucu?
<Mmike> kaj si tocno time dobio?
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: omogucio djetetu hipoteku na nesto kad on pozeli smjestaj, na primjer ? 
<jelly> u pametnoj drzavi sa reguliranim odnosima stanodavac - stanoprimac, ne bi morao
<jelly> ali ne zivim u .nl za sad
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: i nemoj mi rentijerke spike i primjere iz Njemacke davati :) Tamo je stav da se treba rentat a ne kupovat uvezen nakon sto su po gubljenju WW1 morali dici poreze na nekretnine da ratnu odstetu namire. 
<jelly> a nominalno postojeci zakoni mi ne znace nista dok je sudstvo u klincu
<BotaniCar|2> a onda su prodali ta muda pod bubrege i cijela regija je pocela kontat da je to normalno
<jelly> ma gle, je normalno
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, ? kakve ti ideologije imas, odakle to
<Mmike> velim, kaj si dobio sa stanom?
<Mmike> nist
<jelly> ako i nije bilo tad, sada jest
<Mmike> osim kaj te banka izjebala
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: sad sam ti dao konkretan primjer onog sto sam dobio 
<Mmike> ja ne vidim smisao kupiovine stana
<jelly> Mmike: jednu malu stvar manje koja te muci u backgroundu
<Mmike> nikakav
<Mmike> super je ak mozes
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: de me podsjeti zakaj si kupio stan onda ? :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, eh
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, sjecas se ti ONE
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: njemu je zao ;-)
<BotaniCar|2> jakako 
<Mmike> e, zato sam kupio stan
<Mmike> debil
<jelly> bivse?
<Mmike> najgluplja stvar koju sam napravio 
<Mmike> jelly, da
<jelly> nod nod, say no more
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: ovo moje jw uvertira u spektakularno 'nek ti ne bude zao, ako imas stan imas i .. '
<jelly> aha, navlakusa
<jelly> sorry kaj se mijesam
<BotaniCar|2> nista , samo zasoli :) Moze i ulje na vatru :)
<BotaniCar|2> bilo kako bilo, kuopnja stana znaci da ces neki skupi dzavo na kraju balade imati i za ostaviti potomstvu. Kaj imas od rente nakon 40 godina ? Zbirku racuna (ako si prijavljen, inace ni to=
<BotaniCar|2> Mislim, bil sam podstanar od 18 do 35, znam dobro kaj imam od toga
<BotaniCar|2> gorak okus u ustima :)
<BotaniCar|2> a tazlika izmedju najamnine i rate kredita mi je 200kn 
<jelly> heh
<jelly> kaj si uzeo kredit do pemzije
<BotaniCar|2> Netko ce reci da podstanari nemaju brige oko instalacija/pohabanog namjestaja itd. Nije istina.
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: ne, imao sam vise od pol para, kao i ti. 
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: pa sam na 14 let uzel , da nemam tu obavezu vishe kad za klinca ustreba dodatna para (srednja skola)
<jelly> ah, right, u tom slucaju ima smisla dokupiti ostatak sa skupim novcima od banke
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, totalno krivo
<Mmike> kupis stan i na kraju si ga platio 505 puta vise nego kaj treba
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: samo se ti obrazlozi
<Mmike> ostanes li bez posla, ostao si i bez stana
<Mmike> da tihana i ja sad ostanemo bez posla, ode stan
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeT: ali ga imam. Kaj imas kad platis rentu ?
<Mmike> kaj imas? preplaceni skupi pimpek?
<BotaniCar|2> i, nemojmo mijesati sigurnost radnog mjesta u ovo 
<Mmike> tak si mogu i ferarrija bazooku kupit, i imat ga
<BotaniCar|2> ALI IMAM PIMPEK !
<Mmike> glupo je
<Mmike> nepotrebno
<Mmike> kad platis rentu imas razliku od rente do rate koju stavis u djep
<BotaniCar|2> kak je glupo, ja na kraju imam preplacenio pimpek, ti ne, tko od nas dva moze fukat ?
<Mmike> ili se dobro napijes, recimo
<Mmike> stavis paru u stednju pa klincu das da moze na fax
<Mmike> ili kaj vec ce bit moderno u to doba
<Mmike> sintetske droge kroz internet
<BotaniCar|2> i, velim, u mom konkretnom slucaju,rentanjem bi godisnje ustedio 1200kn .. 
<jelly> Mmike: imas investiciju ako ces tako gledat
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: hvala, upravo to 
<Mmike> jelly, da, izrazito losu investiciju
<Mmike> preplacenu
<Mmike> nikakva sigurnost
<jelly> ymmv
<Mmike> ja imam srece pa imam jos 6 godina da otplatim kredit
<jelly> to kaj si ti ubo svicarca...
<Mmike> pa ajde, nije me puno zajebalo
<Mmike> nisam, ubo sam euro
<Mmike> al' tko mi garantira da se nece isto desit?
<Mmike> ti mislis da bi meni rata pocela padati da kuna naglo ojaca prema euru? :)
<jelly> niko ti nis ne garantira, uzmes excelicu i crtas si vjerojatnosti i % rizika
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: mozes artikulirati i argumentirati i jednu od svojih izjava ? Za 6 let bus imal nekretninu , kaj bi imal da si podstanar ? Nikaj, osim potvrde da si alkoholicar (jer bi zapil razliku renta/rata) ?
<Mmike> ja sam potpisao ugovo ru kojem pise 'vi mozete sto hocete ja cu se pokoravat'
<jelly> p(izgubiti posao u iducih 10 godina)
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, zakaj je sramota bit podstanar?
<Mmike> ne kuzim?
<jelly> p(euro skocio duplo)
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: nije, nego je to glupo , nemas nikakav return of investment, ni malen kao kod kupnje stana
<Mmike> moj stan je kostao 90k eura
<Mmike> ja sam imao 40k i posudio sam od banke 50k
<SilverSpace> joj kad bi tako gledao ko ti kaj garantira nikud ne bi dosli 
<Mmike> i moram banci vraitti sveskup 90k
<Mmike> (tj, morao sam tak na pocetku, sad moram i 100k eura vratiti)
<Mmike> i sad ti meni reci da je to dobra investicija? :)
<Mmike> a cijena stana ostala ista kao kad sam ga kupio!
<Mmike> i ja sam jos dobar, jer sam uzeo kredu na 11 godina
<Mmike> pa mi je kamata samo uzasna
<BotaniCar|2> ok ? a da nisi, rentao bi nekaj kaj je pandan vrijednosti sadasnjeg kvadrata, a razliku koju ti banka sad uzima sebi bi investirao u nesto maestralno ? Bi kitu. Zapil bi , ili ulozio u nekaj kaj bi propalo, puno vjerojatnije
<jelly> Mmike, to je jedan primjer a stanje na trzistu _sada_, o kojem pricamo, je ipak nesto drukcije
<Mmike> al' kad uzmes na 30 godina pa kad te kamata pojede, kaj onda?
 * weshmashian nasljedio i kucu i kredu za renoviranje iste...
<jelly> ne uzimas na 30 godina ak nisi kreten
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: ti odjebi, ja mogu naslijediti samo dugove ./jelous
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, da, al' najgore sto mi se moze desiti tamo je da mi gazda kaze 'aj van' i da moram otic u drugi stan
<SilverSpace> ja da imam 200eura ne bi kupio stan nego bi u potstanare 
<Mmike> a ovak ak sjebem mi banka uzme stan i kaze 'njanjanja, sjebo si'
<Mmike> weshmashian, :)
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: to nije argument za/protiv kupnje nego potvrda tvoje nesposobnosti da nesto ne sjebes :)
<weshmashian> a ak ne placam kredu ode i kuca, isto govno ko da sam za te pare kupio stan :)
<weshmashian> al' me tjesi da ce to sve bit otplaceno do sredine djetetovog osnovnoškolovanja
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, pitam te kaj ce ti se desit ak ostanes bez posla? 
<Mmike> jesi svjestan da si ostao bez investicije?
<Mmike> koju si masno masno PRE platio
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: i prestani filozofirati o sjebovima, zamisli idilicni slucaj di kroz 30 godina nista ne sjebes/ne sjebe drzava. jel i dalje bolje rentati ?
<Mmike> jer te banka izjebala s visinom kamate?
<Mmike> naravno, jer je jeftinije
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: ja sam si kalkulao ratu kredita takvu da ju mogu vracatii od socijalne naknade. 
<Mmike> manje te izadje zivjet u rentanom stanu nego u onom koji si kupio na kredit
<BotaniCar|2> Tak da nema boga da bum zgubil stan na tu foru
<Mmike> kol'ka ti je rata, 150 kuna? :)
<Mmike> bed je sto mi svi imamo u glavi usadjeno 'sramota je ne imat stan'
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeT: manje dodje, ali s razlikom necu napraviti nista (bar ja) , i nakon N jedinica vremena necu imati nekretninu nego nish
<Mmike> bar se meni tak cini
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, nit ja, al' bar nisam uzalud baco pare u banku neg sam ih potrosio na lilihip i graficke kartice
<Mmike> i nemam rizika
<Mmike> a u ovoj situaciji ak ostanem bez posla i ne platim 3 rate kredita mogu samo u suzama grcat za svime sto sam imao
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: mozemo onda posteno reci da je isti kurac i da je stvar necije samodiscipline ? :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Jebenmurizu, aj prestani kao default navoditi da ce se nesto sjebat. ne mora. Znam par ljudi koji su cjeli kreditni period prezivjweli :)
<Mmike> ne, mozemo rec da nisi uopce razmislio kad si uzimao stan nego si napravio ono sto 90%  hrvata napravi - uzme kredit
<jelly> nije isti, ali ne znas koliko je razlicit dok ne stavis neke p() u excelicu
<Mmike> pazi, jebote, ekipa cak ode poslodavcu da im napumpa placu da bi mogli veci kredit uzet
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: mozemo takodje reci da si dosljedan. Odbijas uvaziti ista sto sam ti napisao :)
<Mmike> i briju da su napravili super stvar :)
<weshmashian> unrelated, maintainera perl xml parser modula treba javno bicevat...
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: maintainere Microsoftovog isto.
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, ti pricas o samodisciplini, ne kuzim u kojem kontekstu to moram uvaziti. Kakve to veze ima s time da ti banka sjedi na ledjima i da te drzi u saci?
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: al' ti svoj bar nemoras kompajlirat!
<Mmike> da ti banka SUTRA moze doc i rec 'sad ti je kamata 55%'
<Mmike> i da se samo mozes nadati da se to nece desiti
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: samodisciplina je korisna u scenariju koji ti reklamiras - kad bi razliku renta/rata ulozio u nekaj. Inace je nebitna
<Mmike> kako je nebitna? tebi je sve jedno dal' svoju paru dajes banci, zato sto ona to hoce, ili da ju dajes na pivu, rakiju i malo dobrog vina?
<BotaniCar|2> i, meni banka nemre to napraviti s kamatom,ili icim. Ne znam kakav si ti ugovor sklopio, ali moj je dosta limitirajuc i za mene i za njih
<SilverSpace> 15:30 mozda i poleti 
<Mmike> nemre? :) lol
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: da
<BotaniCar|2> i , da
<Mmike> jesi ti procitao ugovor svoj? :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, u zabludi si, preporucam ti da proucis DOBRO svoj ugovor
<BotaniCar|2> jesam, zato velim da se pitam u kojem si buvljaku sklapao svoj
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, hoces reci da imas ugovor sa fixnom kamatnom stop(k)om, u kunama?
<BotaniCar|2> DA ! i da mi je jedini potencijalni sjeb da udjemo u EU (konverzija1) i izbace nas (konverzija2)
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> budes pokazao tja ugovor? :)
<BotaniCar|2> tako da , napravi kak ti je jelly rekao, pusti povijesne price, nije danas na trzistu tak kak tipkas bas. 
<Mmike> naime, nema sansi da imas takav ugovor jer se to banci ne isplati
<Mmike> i nema banke koja ce ti na 10+ godina dat fixnu kamatu na stambeni kredit
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: ako se ikad odlucis naletiti , budem, iako brijem da opet guras nos di mu bas nije mjesto
<Mmike> tako da cu bit malo bezobrazan i rec - seres
<BotaniCar|2> samo budi :)
<Mmike> ili to, ili nisi procitao dobro ugovor
<Mmike> btw, mogu znat koja banka je to?
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: izrazio si misljenje, sad odjebi :)  RBA
 * Mmike ne kuzi ovo s 'povjesnim pricama'
<jelly> gle, banka ce se sigurno izvuc ako stvari krenu lose, al do tad mozes uzeti kunsku kredu
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, da, nema sansi da imas fixnu kamatu, zabrijao si nesto
<Mmike> jelly, mozes, al' i dalje imas promjenjivu kamatnu stopu
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: kao ponosni nosioc kredita (manje) i vlasnik vlasnickog lista(vise) cu ti reci da mislis kaj i kak oces, ja svoj papir imam
<Mmike> pa, sam ti velim da proucis svoj ugovor
<Mmike> dobro
<Mmike> jer, fixna kamatna stopa na kunske stambene kredite - ne postoji
<BotaniCar|2> :) OK, ja onda imam imaginaran papir u sefu. Idemo dalje ? :)
<Mmike> nemas imaginaran, nego ga nisi dobro proucio
 * BotaniCar|2 si misli da nije trebao napisati da ima sef, sad buju mislili da ima i para
<Mmike> nebi bio prvi, bez brige
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: mani se mojih papira :) Mozes se eventualno vratiti na argumentaciju kak je renta bolja, jedan dio argumenata smo ti potopili, mozemo nastaviti
<Mmike> pa da, lako lazima 
<Mmike> mogo si rec da imas kamatu od -5%, pa da banka u biti TEBI daje nazad paru :)
<Mmike> i to je argument, priznati ces
<Mmike> mislim da je hrvoje iz servisa (ako se sjecas) tako uzeo slicno pred par godina kredit u Hypo banci
<Mmike> u kunama, fixna kamatna stopa
<Mmike> pa je onda skuzio da je fixna, al' samo prve 4 godine :)
<jelly> jebat ga, ako ces optuzivati sugovornika da je nesto krivo rekao onda nema nikakvog smisla raspravljati
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: kenjas, ali kako sam ti grubo rekao da odjebes od mojih papira pokusati cu se nadopuniti, mozda pojasnim: 
 * weshmashian ceka caps-lock
<jelly> meni je isto cudno da tako pise, al mozda je, ko zna
<BotaniCar|2> Naime, moja je pretpostavka da si ti kreditu prisao na najbedastiji nacin - digao kredit ? 
<Mmike> Pa, ne bas, obisao gotovo sve banke koje su u ono doba htjele dati kredit.
 * weshmashian reads with interest (pun intended)
<Mmike> I najpovoljnije bilo u Zabai, pa smo tamo uzeli, plus to sto oboje tamo imamo platu
<BotaniCar|2> Ja sam otisao u stambenu stedioniicu odfingirao da stedim vec N, i preko njih dobio kredit u kunama , s fiksnom stopom. Sad sam nazvao mamu doma,cuva klinca jel, i zamolio da provjeri
<Mmike> well, ja bih radio vidio taj ugovor
<BotaniCar|2> ja bi rado dva delfina
<weshmashian> ja bi rado poslo mail
<Mmike> jer, velim, znam vrlo dobro da banke ne daju fixne kamate na stambene kredite
<Mmike> mosh k'o poduzetnik dobit kredit s fixnom stopom, na do 2 godine, za mega-iznose
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: zato velim da je dio krivnje na meni, napisao sam samo RBA, a ne RBA st.stedionica
<Mmike> tak da me jako zanima kakav ti to ugovor vidis
<Mmike> da, svejedno, bote, RBA ne raje stambene kredite u kunama na fixnu kamatnu stopu 
<Mmike> osim mozda prvih par godina, ili uz taki neki trik
<BotaniCar|2> OK, ti znas bolje od mene 
<Mmike> ili si ti imao debelu vezurinu pa imas takav kredit
<Mmike> u tom slucaju suti i budi sretan jer si jedan jedini
<BotaniCar|2> primjeti dio s fingiranjem iznad, i veza nije uopce morala biti debela
<BotaniCar|2> i, nisam jedini, ziher bi se sam sjetil toga
<Mmike> da, znam da zvuci super da si 'sjebo banku', al', banka sjebe tebe, to im je posao
<Mmike> pa da, zato velim da proucis dobro svoj ugovor
<BotaniCar|2> velim ti,jedino sto me moze sjebat je euro i konverzija kredita u njega, i eventualni povrat na kunu
<Mmike> u mom jasno pise 'banka ima pravo sto hoces kad joj se hoce pod izgovorom stanja na financijskom trzistu' (dakako, sluzbenopravno upakirano)
<Mmike> ako imas kredit u kunama, kakve veze ima euro?
<BotaniCar|2> pa, ako nam sluzbena valuta postane euro, kakva kuna, ne ?
<Mmike> da, zanimljivo
<Mmike> bas me zanima sto ce s mojim kreditom bit
<Mmike> koji je u eurima
<jelly> euro nam nece postati sluzbena valuta do najmanje 2018
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: moj kredit ce jos uvijek biti aktualan i onda :(
<Mmike> lol!
<Mmike> sad sam gledao na rba.hr kredite za aute
<Mmike> kamata  - 8%, promjenjiva
<Mmike> lol, lol, lol :)
<BotaniCar|2> to je puno/malo ? 
<Mmike> puno :)
<Mmike> mislim da je ico kupio auto svoj po 4%
<Mmike> i jos promjenjivo
<Mmike> mislim, ja ne kuzim kak to nije protuzakonito
<Mmike> da banka moze rec u bilo kojem trenutku 'e od sad ces placat 5 put vise'
<stemd> takve stvari regulira HNB (u Hrvatskoj)
<stemd> a koliko HNB dobro radi svoj posao govori činjenica da nigdje u EU ne postoji valutna klauzula za kredite
<BotaniCar|2> zakaj nije protuzakonito da HNB moze isto ?
<BotaniCar|2> Meni nje jasno kak mozemo uopce dici kredit u nekoj valuti koja nije kuna. Placu dobijamo u njima, kakvi euri/dolari/kajvec
<SilverSpace> 17:30 
<stemd> takve stvari regulira HNB (u Hrvatskoj)
<stemd> :)
<stemd> to ne regulira Vlada
<SilverSpace> izgleda da ovaj ne bude poletio
<BotaniCar|2> o0o0o stemd wikijo stara ! Djes' 
<stemd> :)
<stemd> fala na pitanju, dobro :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: usro se i sad smisljaju izgovore vrijeme ovo-ono
<BotaniCar|2> stemd: Jel se radi ko mutavo, kao i prije, ili ste usporeni politikom ? :) 
<SilverSpace> obruT: lol
<stemd> BotaniCar|2: ne kužim baš pitanje :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: ne bi reko ipak je on austrijanac 
<SilverSpace> veci svabo od svabe
<BotaniCar|2> stemd: vise vam ne dolazim na kanal jer se vise pricalo o ulugama u hijerarhiji wiki i adminima , nego o clancima. Stekao sam dojam da su postale vazne neke administrativne stvari, a ne punjenje wiki
<SilverSpace> 670,261 upravo gleda
<SilverSpace> live stream
<stemd> irc je mjesto gdje ljudi trkeljaju svašta :)
<BotaniCar|2> ae ae , znaci, radi se ? :) Lijepo 
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: praznjenje wikija je najbitnije!  <troll />
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: jel ono wallmart imao ekipu za 'kreativno' punjenje unosa koji se ticu njih i/ili konkurencije ? :) 
<jelly> svi to imaju :-|
<jelly> ne bi me cudilo da $employer to ima
<stemd> yup :)
<BotaniCar|2> stemd: kak se wiki bori protiv toga (da lli?)
<stemd> na isti način kao i protiv svakog drugog smeća
<BotaniCar|2> na puckom 'rvackom ? 
 * weshmashian razmislja dal' bi build proso da stavi LINKTYPE=satanic umjesto static
<BotaniCar|2> 'rucni' pregled , ili ?
<stemd> ljudi čitaju što drugi pišu, i brišu gluposti
<stemd> da, to znači da ne postoji skripta koja razlikuje gluposti od pametnih stvari
<BotaniCar|2> kak se osigurate da onaj kaj moderira ne radi za wallmart ? 
<stemd> ti možeš smisliti neki način da se to osigura?
<stemd> :)
<BotaniCar|2> Nekoliko, ali me zanima kak ste vi to 
<stemd> ne postoji način
<BotaniCar|2> kak ne, slojevi kontrole, na primjer 
<BotaniCar|2> placeno osoblje, a ne volonteri 
<stemd> a jel, kakve kontrole?
<BotaniCar|2> i tak 
<stemd> a da, i onda projekt ostane "slobodan"?
<BotaniCar|2> kaj kakve, iste kao i Vas prvi sloj - neki volonteri koji citaju dok im ne puknu kapilare  :)
<BotaniCar|2> A wiki je slobodna ? De me nemoj :)
<BotaniCar|2> Otud i one 'daj kunu' reklame kaj su bile kod otvaranja :)
<stemd> open source ecosystem je čudna biljka
<stemd> naravno da bez kune nema
<jelly> ok, al wikipedia nema veze sa open sourceom
<stemd> ali info 4 your eyes only (i za sve prisutne na kanalu, naravno)
<stemd> prošlogodišnja kampanja prikupila je više love u manje vremena nego ijedna prije
<BotaniCar|2> stemd: ovaj se kanal logira
<jelly> osim sto ga koriste, kao i hrpa drugih noncom-a i com-a
<stemd> BotaniCar|2: znam
<BotaniCar|2> samo velim,pardon
<stemd> i ako skripta dobro radi, ono što ja pišem nije na webu :)
<BotaniCar|2> stemd: drzim fige skripti :)
<stemd> poanta jest
<jelly> nego, tko ima TOPIC ovlasti, treba maknuti ovu najavu druzenja od prosli tjedan
<stemd> lova treba za hardver i internet uslugu
<stemd> a to nema nikakve veze sa sadržajem
<BotaniCar|2> Nda, kaj se tice 'daj kunu' ,drago mi je da ste si privredili , nemres bez kuna
<jelly> hahah
<jelly> <rob0> 2.0.0.127.zen.spamhouse.org. 86400 IN   TXT     "This is not the DNSBL you're looking for."
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: treba umetnuti datum nekog od dana u iducem tjednu ! 
<stemd> fala, iako to ne ide Wikimediji Hrvatske nego drito u WMF
<BotaniCar|2> stemd: lokalne grupe nikaj ne dobiju ?
<stemd> moraju tražiti i detaljno (skoro u lipu) obrazložiti za kaj će im
<BotaniCar|2> ali mogu dobiti ? To je ok 
<stemd> mogu
<Mmike> ERROR 1062 (23000) at line 35124: Duplicate entry '130550-4438594-1754354' for key 'PRIMARY'                                                         
<Mmike> KAKO OVO MOZE DA BUDE KAD IZ DUMPA IMPORTAM, srce vam spaljeno spalim!
<stemd> jelly: u pravu si, Wikipedija nije open source, nego "open content" projekt
<BotaniCar|2> Aaa, jel igrao tko 'the last ninja' na komodorcu ? :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=fi8Cce46hGo
<dodobas> e Mmike, preko vikenda... dobio errno: 31 :D
<datase> BotaniCar|2: Title: The Last Ninja - Main Theme for Classical Guitar (Arrangement), Views: 39063, Rating: 99.85348%
<stemd> ali open source i open content ecosystems su prilično slični
<stemd> (da ne velim isti)
<jelly> skoro svaka stvar iz Last Ninja serijala je fantasticna
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: fakat, kak su takve greske moguce ? meni se (nije isto) desilo da dump iz phpmyadmina ne mogu importati kroz CLI i isto mi je kukao da neke unique vrijednosti to nisu :)
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: http://remix.kwed.org/index.php?page=1&chart=&view=rating&search=last%20ninja
<Mmike> napravim mysqldump, importam, i ovaj veli 'duplicate key'
<BotaniCar|2> fala jelly
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: (ti svi remixevi su free download)
<drj_cro> Mmike: je ak imas razlike u charsetovima
<drj_cro> tj 1ti je bio latin a drugi utf
<drj_cro> s/1ti/prvi/
<Mmike> drj_cro, misils na mysqlove?
<drj_cro> da
<drj_cro> kako su ti kreirane tablice i kako ti je kreirana baza ,s kojim charsetom
<Mmike> pk je na integerima
<Mmike> al' cek da vidim
<drj_cro> integer je integer i on nebi trebao imat veze sa charsetom
<BotaniCar|2> nda, ja bi se jos tren vratio na kupnje stanova - osobno iskustvo. Ne kupujte stanove/kuce s dvoristima. Ja sam kupio svoje u dobroj vjeri da smo bolja polovica i ja oslobodjeni placanja X kvadrata po grlu. Onda mi je doslo 5k poreza i obavijest da se dvoriste/parking ne racunaju u to. Trebao sam znati,ali nisam se propitao. 
<SilverSpace> kakav jeto porez na dvoriste
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: u kvadrate kojih si oslobodjen placanja poreza kod kupnje prve nekretnine racunaju se samo stambeni kvadrati. Sve mimo tog buju ti naplatitli, zovem to od milja 'porez na dvoriste'
<BotaniCar|2> ili parking, ako ti kao ljubitelju formule to bolje zvuci ! :)
<SilverSpace> aha
<SilverSpace> kuzim 
<SilverSpace> cudna putanja aviona http://regex.info/exif-data/bd4d4fab516b9f97d1f5a149b75ba9ce.jpg
<BotaniCar|2> ja ne, jebes mi sve ako kuzim. Samo kuzim da cijede iz mene zadnju kap masti (videl si me, znas kak sam masan :D)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/assange-naplata-jamcevine/118981.aspx
<BotaniCar|2> Mutna mi je prica oko tog Asangea, ne znam kaj bi mislio 
<SilverSpace> pitanje tko iza njega stoji sumljam da je lik toliko sposoban
<BotaniCar|2> I to. i da li to sve radi u dobroj namjeri ako je zaista on taj koji vuce svoje konce
<weshmashian> bemti, zakaj nemrem sad imat stari nick... :)
<BotaniCar|2> Fakat, zakaj ? 
<weshmashian> jer ga netko tu od prije ima :9
<SilverSpace> no da
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian:  /msg $oldnickowner it's mine, gief back. What what, teh name you got,badstadr ! 
<weshmashian> :D
<SilverSpace> na ulicama Sarajeva ima 11.168 pasa lutalica
<SilverSpace> bemti zovi talijane 
<SilverSpace> korejce
<SilverSpace> tj.
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/sport/clanak/linekerova-sramota-na-al-jazeeri-muslimansko-slavlje-gola-nazvao-jedenjem-trave/640882.aspx
<BotaniCar|2> kaj nezaposlene sad zovu psima ? :) Ima ih i vise :) 
<BotaniCar|2> bas me danas jedan Bosanac (Bosnjak ?) zvao da bi kupili nekaj od nas pa samo protresli situaciju kod njih/nas :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Ja odo u bosnu zivjet s rvackom penzijom,ako ju dozivim 
<weshmashian> 'rvacku penziju ili penziju?
<BotaniCar|2> da
<weshmashian> fair enough
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: do tvojepenzije ce se sve izjednaciti :)
<weshmashian> mrmlj, il' mi ne includa libssl.a il' fantomski zeli ubacit libexpat.so...
<Mmike> jel' skocio ovaj vise?
<jelly> FANTOMSKI EXPAT
<obruT> Mmike: odgodjeno jos malo...
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkJ5ItzEq3M
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Live Now! - Red Bull Stratos - freefall from the edge of space, Views: 41, Rating: 97.10676%
<ivoks> jucer sam doruckovao u 9h
<ivoks> pojeo sam 400g puretine
<ivoks> i hrpetinu cous cousa
<ivoks> nisam bio gladan 26h
<jelly> kad se kuskus rasiri u zelucu
<ivoks> zakon stvar
<SilverSpace> ok ja taj kuskus
<Mmike> narucio sam cevape
<ivoks> dodas mu malo ketchupa i tabasca i paf, ne trebas vise nista
<SilverSpace> nece ovaj danas skociti
<SilverSpace> hm mozda i hoce 
<Mmike> jos nije skocio
<ivoks> The person who invites pays the bill for everyone. However, it is polite to offer to pay. When two people are dining, usually the younger person pays for the older person.
<ivoks> Korean women usually nod slightly and will not shake hands with Western men. Western women may offer their hand to a Korean man.
<ivoks> It is considered very impolite to address a Korean with his or her given name. Address Koreans using appropriate professional titles until specifically invited by your host or colleagues to use their given names.
<ivoks> Americans should address a Korean with Mr., Mrs., Miss + family name; however, never address a high-ranking person or superior in this manner.
<ivoks> a kak onda? :)
<Mmike> Fucked up nation :)
<ivoks> Direct eye contact between junior and senior businesspeople should be avoided. This is seen as impolite or even as a challenge.
<ivoks> "Yes" is not necessarily “yes.” Koreans avoid saying "no." Try to phrase questions in a manner that doesn't require a "yes" or "no" answer. Example: Instead of saying "Could we sign the agreement by next Friday?” say "When is the earliest date that we could expect to sign this agreement?"
<ivoks> Koreans expect Westerners to be punctual for social occasions and business meetings. Call if you will be delayed. However, you may be kept waiting up to a half hour. This is not a sign of disrespect, but reflects the pressure of time on Korean executives.
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> Wherever you see a "No Tipping" sign, do not tip. Koreans find tipping offensive, although tipping is now becoming expected in Western hotels.
<ivoks> zemlja snova
<ivoks> no tipping :)
<Mmike> mah
<Mmike> fucked up :)
<Mmike> k'o indijci
<Mmike> nikad nece rec da
<Mmike> ali niti ne
<Mmike> :)
<jelly-home> gledam sad ove developere za arm, i ista stvar s kinezima izgleda
<api984> pozdrav
<api984> dali je tko uspio natjerat skystar2 s2 da radi? :D
<ivoks> jelly-home: kinezi se vole grliti
<jelly-home> \o/
<ivoks> koreanci ne :)
<jelly-home> /o\
<ivoks> bio sa mnom kinez u koreji
<ivoks> i taj lik bi se stalno grlio, naslanjao, tapsao
<ivoks> a ima zenu i djecu, pa nije topli, valjda :)
<jelly-home> mozda si bio sa frikom
<SilverSpace> api984: to znam da radi kod frenda
<api984> SilverSpace, nikako da compileam drivere
<api984> SilverSpace, sa linuxtv skinuo
<api984> SilverSpace, kernel 2.6.32
<SilverSpace> nemam ti ja pojma kako je on natjerao
<api984> SilverSpace, googleam par dana :D
<api984> trazim fixeve, tuts svasta, ne ide :D lol
<SilverSpace> kaj je to pci ili usb
<api984> pci
<api984> SilverSpace, http://pastebin.com/jzsQX9Lz
<SilverSpace> hm vidim ima toga vise http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/TechniSat_SkyStar_2_TV_PCI_/_Sky2PC_PCI
<api984> SilverSpace, yup gledao 
<SilverSpace> nemam ti pojma ja sam je imao ali nikada nisam slagao 
<api984> SilverSpace, idem se daje znojit :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> sretno
<api984> SilverSpace, hvala
<SilverSpace> api984: na kojoj verziji ubuntua to radis
<SilverSpace> i koji kernel
<ivoks> poslao sam upit hrvatskom centru za razminiranje
<ivoks> doslovno sam rekao da im zelim donirati novce, ali da se na njihovoj stranici bas i ne moze saznati kako to napraviti
<ivoks> nisu odgovorili :)
<jelly-home> koliko vremena je proslo od upita
<ivoks> vise od 24h
<ivoks> al ajde, jucer je bio praznik
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkJ5ItzEq3M
<ivoks> bit ce nesto
<datase> ivoks: Title: Live Now! - Red Bull Stratos - freefall from the edge of space, Views: 41, Rating: 96.910592%
<SilverSpace> izgleda
<ivoks> ne znam...
<ivoks> valjda ce prezivjeti :)
<obruT> prezivi - ne prezivi... who cares :P
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> mozda ce sa te visine promasit zemlju :)
<SilverSpace> prosisa pored nje 
<SilverSpace> kak je tesko crtati na malom monitoru 
<SilverSpace> bemti 
<obruT> pa da... ak ne fula zemlju, kak ce pogodit pravi kontinent ? :)
<SilverSpace> nesto su se poceli muvati oko kapsule 
<Mmike> kol'ko ce njemu trebat da se popne tih 30ak kilometara s tim balonom?
<ivoks> par minuta
<SilverSpace> tri i pol sata procjenjuju
<obruT> eto, odbrojavaju...
<SilverSpace> yep
<ivoks> da pocetka prijenosa
<Mmike> fali zvuk
<ivoks> otisao sam s murtera u zagreb
<ivoks> a nisam ponio punjac za mobitel
<ivoks> i sad samo mozemo reci 'Hvala EU sto si pritisnula proizvodjace da koriste standardni adapter'
<ivoks> osim naravno, 'mi smo posebni' firme
<SilverSpace> eto ga i zvuk
<SilverSpace> jeste predvidjeli di ce past 
<ivoks> vidjeti ce area 51
<ivoks> past ce u kolumbiju
<ivoks> namjerno :D
<SilverSpace> ma nagradna igra bila 
<ivoks> sta dobijes? red bull? :D
<SilverSpace> ne sat 
<obruT> ja gledam i na SPTV-u... al ga melju...
<ivoks> zenith?
<obruT> a neki lik iz kontrolnog centra lici na Torvaldsa :)
<ivoks> evo ga :)
<ivoks> vjetar ce sve potrgati
<ivoks> abort
<SilverSpace> ivoks: http://www.redbullstratos.com/assets/images/dropzone/prize-lightbox.jpg
<ivoks> zenith da
<ivoks> nije los
<SilverSpace> http://www.redbullstratos.com/the-mission/drop-zone/
<SilverSpace> neznam jel jos radi nagradnjaca
<SilverSpace> treba samo stranu pogodit i najdalje od starta
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> jubito 1080p stream mi bas i ne radi
<SilverSpace> sptv
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: meni radi bez problema
<jelly-home> stek stek
<Mmike> SilverSpace vara s windowsima :0
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol
<SilverSpace> youtube kasni 
<SilverSpace> os sptv
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: meni ni jednom nije zastekao
<jelly-home> eh
<jelly-home> steka mi stream sa  6  cache.google.com (208.117.229.15) [open]  18.022 ms  24.714 ms  18.302 ms
<jelly-home>  
<SilverSpace> otkazali
<jelly-home> poslao bug report ISP-ju :-)
<ivoks> i sad ovaj nesto prcka
<ivoks> pa ja ne mogu nista otvoriti vani
<ivoks> http://www.esri.com/software/arcgis/arcgisserver/system-requirements
<ivoks> Ubuntu—when deploying ArcGIS for Server on Amazon Web Services
<ivoks> kaj, na obicnom hardveru nece raditi? :)
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> sad kad odes na download ubuntua na ubuntu.com
<ivoks> dobijes ovak nes:
<ivoks> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/questions?destination=desktop&distro=desktop&release=lts&bits=32
<jelly-home> http://d15mj6e6qmt1na.cloudfront.net/files/images/0048/4964/Mr_Brains.jpg
<SilverSpace> opa jos malo pa ce se morat i platiti :)
<SilverSpace> LN
<Hrki> ln
#ubuntu-hr 2012-10-10
<weshmashian> \o
<vileni> jutro
<dodobas> yekoajadoa
<budz0r> jutro
<drj_cro> jutro
<Mmike> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/ne-bacajte-vise-novac-mig-ove-21-mozete-si-priustiti-gripene-clanak-462271
<Mmike> jel' samo ja brijem da hrvatskoj ne trebaju avioni?
<dodobas> Mmike: vid' http://www.thoughtleadr.com/2012/mongodb-or-how-i-learned-to-stop-worrying-and-love-sql/
<dodobas> Mmike: naravno da trebaju... ima onaj neki dan kad lete preko jaruna... i .... to je to...
<dodobas> :)
<calmpitbull> dajte mi recite kako da instaliram ubutnu server
<calmpitbull> dosao do tocke iscsi
<calmpitbull> sto dalje
<calmpitbull> kaj tocno to znaci
<Mmike> calmpitbull, iscsi ti vjerojatno ne treba
<Mmike> sto te tocno pita?
<Mmike> dodobas, :)
<Mmike> btw, mysql import pukne sa 'lost connection to mysql' kad resizeam terminal :) :) :)
<dodobas> Mmike: wow, to je tako dobro :)
<jelly> Mmike: to vrtis u screenu?
<calmpitbull> pita iscsi target portal address
<calmpitbull> ak stavim continue
<calmpitbull> onda mi zeli root
<Mmike> jelly, da
<calmpitbull> mislim ako idem da sam finish  partitioning oda mi zbaci da zeli root
<Mmike> calmpitbull, hm, ne kuzim tocno, mozes neki copy/paste, neto?
<Mmike> nesto?
<calmpitbull> ne mogu jer je na drugoj masini
<calmpitbull> kada istaliras dobijes mogucnost configure iscsi volumes 
<calmpitbull> undo changes i tako dalej
<calmpitbull> dalje
<calmpitbull> mogu ostavit iscsi blankl
<calmpitbull> kao log in iscsi targets
<calmpitbull> a ako to ne napravim onda ne zeli instalirat jer nema root 
<Mmike> pa, dobro, jel' trosis iscsi?
<calmpitbull> kako to mislis ako trosim iscsi
<ivoks> pa ono...
<ivoks> doggy style i slicno
<calmpitbull> moram bas raditi particiju ili mogu samo install the base system
<ivoks> o cem je rijec?
<weshmashian> hm, jel' se u carnetovoj web dns administraciji moze dodat domena bez prefixa? automacki lupi www ak' se ostavi prazno polje -.-
<calmpitbull> ivoks: zelim stavit server na staru masinu i kod instalacije mi izbaci da Configure iscsi volumes
<ivoks> i nista drugo?
<ivoks> koja ubuntu verzija? koliko stara masina? kakvi su diskovi unutra?
<calmpitbull> ivoks: ma ako stavim finish partition and write changes onda mi izbaci sad zeli root
<calmpitbull> ivoks: 12.04.1
<calmpitbull> 64
<ivoks> jel ta ploca mozda ima 'raid'? :)
<calmpitbull> moze bit
<calmpitbull> zasto
<ivoks> ajde, trk u bios u onemoguci tu glupost
<ivoks> slozi da radi kao normalni diskovi
<ivoks> jer to nije raid
<calmpitbull> ok
<calmpitbull> idem pa se javim :)
<Mmike> dodobas, http://mike.teczno.com/notes/osm-and-postgres.html
<dodobas> Mmike: ma to je samo 'import tools talk'
<ivoks> 'to je divna vijest'
<ivoks> komentar na vipovu objavu kako ce uskoro poceti predbiljezbe za odredjeni uredjaj'
<calmpitbull> ivoks: opet me isto trazi
<ivoks> pa jel imas diskove unutra?
<calmpitbull> diskove kao cd ito
<ivoks> disk kao disk
<calmpitbull> hard
<ivoks> hard disk, cvrsti disk
<calmpitbull> da imam
<ivoks> koliko i kakve?
<ivoks> sata/scsi/ide/sas...
<jelly> ovako veliki <----                                                                  ---->
<calmpitbull> pata
<calmpitbull> jedan
<ivoks> pata?
<calmpitbull> sata
<ivoks> pa jel pata ili sata?
<calmpitbull> pata
<calmpitbull> pata
<calmpitbull> pata
<dodobas> sshfs :)
<Mmike> sshfs!
<ivoks> zanimljivo
<ivoks> jesu spojeni na neki eksterni kontroler ili na plocu?
<calmpitbull> na plocu
<calmpitbull> sada bi je kao trebao pronac moj ip il kaj
<calmpitbull> bi ja
<ivoks> ? kakve veze ip ima s ovim
<ivoks> prebaci se na konzolu (ctrl+alt+f2)
<ivoks> i pokreni:
<ivoks> ls /dev/*da
<calmpitbull> pa tu mi pise enter an ip adress to scan for iscsi target
<ivoks> pa reci ima li sto
<ivoks> ma ne koristis iscsi
<calmpitbull> nista nema 
<calmpitbull> not found
<calmpitbull> cekaj
<calmpitbull> ls /dev/*da izbaci /dev/sda
<ivoks> i kad se prebacis na ctrl+alt+f1
<ivoks> kazes da na ekranu pise samo 'Configure iSCSI'?
<calmpitbull> i undo changes to partitions
<calmpitbull> i finis partitioning and write changes to the disk
<ivoks> nema 'Guided partitioning'?
<ivoks> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/50880014/Install%20Ubuntu%20Server%201204/Install%20Ubuntu%20Server%2012.04%20021.png
<calmpitbull> ne
<ivoks> ne izgleda ovako nekako?
<calmpitbull> ni priblizno
<calmpitbull> zadnja stavka je prva kod mene
<calmpitbull> i onda samo undo changes to partition i finish partitioning and write changes to the disk
<ivoks> jel to neki brand stroj ili slozenac?
<calmpitbull> slozenac
<ivoks> koji cpu?
<SilverSpace> dan
<calmpitbull> kaj ja znam nekakav intel
<ivoks> i sigurno si iskljucio 'raid' u biosu?
<calmpitbull> pa evo idem jos jednom
<calmpitbull> da stavljen je na ata
<calmpitbull> a sata raid/ahci mode je na disabled
<calmpitbull> ako ti to nesto znaci
<ivoks> stavi to na ahci
<ivoks> ali velis disk je pata
<calmpitbull> da
<ivoks> pa onda nema veze sto stavis za sata kontroler
<ivoks> malo mi je cudno da ne vidi ide disk
<ivoks> prije bi rekao da disk nije dobro spojen :)
<calmpitbull> pa evo buidem stavio drugi disk
<ivoks> jesi siguran da je disk IDE?
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> jesu cd i disk na istom kablu?
<calmpitbull> da
<ivoks> jesi slozio master/slave jumpere?
<ivoks> tisina govori vise od rijeci :)
<calmpitbull> pa da :)
<calmpitbull> nemam pojma ja samo spojio
<ivoks> ako su na istom kanalu, jedan mora biti master, a drugi slave
<ivoks> obicno se disk stavi kao master, a cdrom kao slave
<ivoks> na disku i cdromu imas jumpere, pa provjeri
<calmpitbull> ajde pa da jos to vidmo :
<calmpitbull> :)
<ivoks> jesi promijenio jumpere?
<ivoks> jesu oba bili master?
<calmpitbull> ne vec je bilo okrenuto
<ivoks> pa onda se nista nece promijeniti, jel
<calmpitbull> zasto ako je bio slave hard
<calmpitbull> a ne master
<ivoks> aha, bili su obrnuto postavljeni
<calmpitbull> evo to je to
<calmpitbull> danke 
<calmpitbull> e sada koja opcija je najbolje za server
<calmpitbull> use enitre disk sigurno nije
<ivoks> eto
<ivoks> stavi entire disk
<calmpitbull> ma da
<calmpitbull> ajde idem te slusat 
<calmpitbull> evo instaliram base system
<calmpitbull> jos jednom hvala
<calmpitbull> znam da hvala nije pivo al ipak
<Mmike> calmpitbull, budem mu ja platio pivo :)
<calmpitbull> ajde :)
<ivoks> veselim se svom obecanom pivu u san diegu :)
<calmpitbull> ti si u san diegu?
<Mmike> ma nije
<Mmike> iako bi volio biti u korei :)
<Mmike> koreji?
<Mmike> kak se veli?
<calmpitbull> sjevernoj?
<ivoks> nemam pojma kak se kaze
<ivoks> mislim da je korea
<ivoks> ne, koreja
<ivoks> nisam u san diegu
<ivoks> ali cu biti za par dana
<ivoks> a tamo ce biti 10ak ljudi koji su mi obecali pivo, pa...
<ivoks> doduse, i ja sam jednom obecao nekoliko pivi :)
<ivoks> al taj ce pricekati vikend u kopenhagenu :D
<ivoks> za pocetak, natrag na more :)
<ivoks> pa jeb ti banku
<ivoks> kao, dajte brzo zig izvadite da rijesimo te papire
<ivoks> izvadim zig 'ah, ne mozemo danas, nije jos doslo rjesenje, bla bla, ser, truc'
<ivoks> najveca nacionalna manjina u koreji je...?
<ivoks> ok, poslije japanaca :)
<ivoks> druga najveca nacionalna manjina u koreji je...? :)
<ivoks> angloamerikanci
<BotaniCar|2> "Armed because I'd rather be judged by 12 than carried by 6."
<weshmashian> i tak
<SilverSpace> stigo NHL igrac u medvescak
<obruT> SilverSpace: jel ides na tekme ?
<SilverSpace> obruT: prehladen sam ko pas
<SilverSpace> lezim vec dva dana u krevetu
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: slobodno si natoci rakije ! 
<BotaniCar|2> I, jebo ga spamassassin, prelabavo sam ga postavio :) 
 * BotaniCar|2 stegne
<weshmashian> ccc...
<weshmashian> :)
<weshmashian> moj spamassasin nekim clanovima uprave lagano dize spam score
<weshmashian> sasvim slucajno, naravno
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: :)
<SilverSpace> hebo ih da ih hebo windozw gase se vec pola sat
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian:  :)
<SilverSpace> ak stisnem tipku za gasenje sto posto se nece podignuti poslje
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: al' ne, fakat slucajno
<weshmashian> nisam ja kriv kaj si salju 'klikni na ove sise za vise love iduce godine'
<weshmashian> or stmn
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: 100% hoce :) Osim ako si na RP instalirao :)
<weshmashian> :))
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: STMN !
<weshmashian> smtn :P
<SilverSpace> ode nesto krivo utipkao :)
<jelly> mesečina bato
<jelly> .rt
<Mmike> heh
<datase> jelly: jellese's recenttracks: The Police – Message In A Bottle - The Synchronicity Concert, The Police – Walking On The Moon (Live 1983), Rush – YYZ, The Police – Reggatta De Blanc, Homestuck – Ocean Stars Falling
<Mmike> kakva guzva na poslu, milina :)
<ivoks> ah
<ivoks> blazeni murter
<ivoks> nema guzve
<ivoks> nema galame
<jelly> walking on mur ter
<ivoks> javili mi se iz HCR-a
<ivoks> Hvala na Vašoj inicjativi i želji za pomoći u razminiranju naše Domovine. Bez obzira na veličinu, svaka pomoć je dobro došla i putem svake pomoći bliže smo kraju razminiranja.Očekuje nas još dosta posla, jer trenutno, na današnji dan još je u Hrvatskoj točno 700 četvornih km minsku sumnjiva prostora.
<ivoks> zato jer smo nesposobni se organizirati
<jelly> i... broj računa ništa?
<ivoks> da svatko da 250kn godisnje, za 5 godina problem rijesen
<ivoks> dao mi je kontakt broj na koji ga trebam nazvati - ne znam zasto nije jednostavno dao ziro racun i bok
<ivoks> Davor Miličić, dekan Medicinskog fakulteta, za Novi list je izjavio da se za korupciju sumnjiče troje djelatnika fakulteta, među kojima je jedan profesor, i nekoliko studenata.
<ivoks> nekoliko... pitam se koliko je to nekoliko :)
<ivoks> i eto navale na web server :)
<ivoks> 153704492 150705264         0 100% /mnt
<ivoks> kak je available 0 pobogu?
<SilverSpace> ivoks: si vido novo pojacanje iz NHL
<ivoks> jesam
<ivoks> vidjet cemo je li dobar
<ivoks> nije on bas neki igrac :)
<ivoks> nije ni igrao dugo
<SilverSpace> a gle NHL je 
<ivoks> o lol
<ivoks> http://englishrussia.com/2012/10/08/the-launched-missile-decides-to-stay/
<ivoks> ruska tehnologija
<ivoks> ma on ja AHL igrac
<SilverSpace> jao 
<SilverSpace> isto nasi kaj su si u kabinu ispalili raketu sa vbr_a
<ivoks> znas koliko je takvih situacija u ratu bilo
<ivoks> moj stari je zamalo poginuo dok je vozio ekipu
<ivoks> ovi zapucali iza i kraj glave kroz staklo
<SilverSpace> oni sa minobacacem su mi predobri
<SilverSpace> ubace granatu bez barutnog punjenja
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sytVoTYFT08&feature=r%C2%ADelated
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Goon Trailer 2012 HD, Views: 2294049, Rating: 96.727714%
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkrI6nkDhKk
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Minobacač  kao u crtanom filmu - Dragalovci.EU, Views: 28571, Rating: 97.24138%
<SilverSpace> ovo je ludo 
<SilverSpace> bez barutnog punjenja ubacili 
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2L3YD7XNiUo
<datase> ivoks: Title: Kinez uci da baca bombu, Views: 10650, Rating: 100.0%
<ivoks> hoce li nasi uzeti grippene
<ivoks> to je taman avion za nas
<ivoks> uzeti 8-12 takvih i jos 12-ak helikoptera i rijesili zrakoplovstvo
<SilverSpace> to bi bilo najbolje
<SilverSpace> hebes americke pa si ovisan o njima
<ivoks> nije f16 los, ali je to vec stari avion
<ivoks> gripen je novije generacije
<ivoks> i jeftiniji za odrzavanje od bilo kojeg aviona kojeg sad imamo ili nam se nudi
<SilverSpace> pa da to je to ne moras preko bare na odzavanje
<ivoks> ne samo to
<ivoks> sat vremena leta je u pola cijene od f16
<SilverSpace> i jos te ovi gnjave razno raznim uvjetima
<ivoks> ne bi te gnjavili
<ivoks> napravili bi isto sto i svedjani
<ivoks> samo sto je gripen jeftiniji
<ivoks> i novac ostaje u EU
<ivoks> treba ih uzet na leasing i bok
<SilverSpace> preobuka je kod nas problem 
<ivoks> ma nije
<ivoks> nasi vec lete na pilatusima
<ivoks> u skoli, jel
<ivoks> u biti, ja se nadam da ce uzeti gripene
<ivoks> idem do ducana, nemam nista za jesti doma
<Mmike> idem u grad
<Mmike> dosta mi je linuxa
<SilverSpace> kak natjerati xbmc da uzme titlove
<ivoks> HTC Profits Drop By 79%
<ivoks> bemti
<ivoks> vec 10 dana nisam flashao telefon
<ravilov> nego... jel zanima nekog IBM/Lenovo ThinkPad ruksak?
<ravilov> novi, prakticki nekoristen
<ivoks> hah
<ivoks> mogu prebaciti svoje marriott bodove na lufthansim miles and more
<ravilov> znaci nista?
<ravilov> oh well
<jelly-home> mali su ti ruksaci
<jelly-home> stane laptop i jedna teka unutra
<ivoks> da, nisam zainteresiran... :/
<hbogner> pozdrav
<hbogner> jelly, hvala na ponudi, ali ekipa kaze ipak ne za onaj hp g3 server, bar ce tako misliti dok trenutni ne crkne :D
<ivoks> nece novi server?
<hbogner> ivoks, hp proliant DL380 G3, Xeon iz P4 generacije sa 1GB RAMa, nije bas novi :D
<hbogner> a koliko sam skuzio ovo sto je mmike nabavio ipak ide udruzi za server
<hbogner> trenutno mi treba 3 sata cpu vremena dnevno
<hbogner> na 100%
<hbogner> ako mogu dobit toliko na tom vasem novom jacem onda super
<budz0r> hmmmm, zasto vise ne funkcionira update-manager -d?
<budz0r> ako zelim napraviti upgrade sa 12.04 na 12.10
<hbogner> do-releasu-upgrade
<budz0r> nasao
<budz0r> e sad duboko udahnut 
<budz0r> :)
<hbogner> sretno
<budz0r> thx
<budz0r> e, kako mogu saznati koju sam prvu verziju ubuntu-a imao instaliranu na stroj, prije prvog apgrejda
#ubuntu-hr 2012-10-11
<ivoks> budz0r: /var/log/installer/media-info
<ivoks> er...
<ivoks> moramo ovdje uvesti reda:
<ivoks> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/#Europe
<ivoks> ima nas vise nego kineza
<ivoks> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-hr-advocates
<ivoks> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-l10n-hr
<ivoks> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-hr
<ivoks> ubuntu-hr-advocates treba ukinuti
<weshmashian> \o
<Mmike> Eto mi korisnika - lik ima jedan od najvecih ad-serving clustera na svijetu (za pornjavu, dakako), i ne kuzi da mysql user i shell user nije ista stvar. I prijeti tuzbama sad :)
<weshmashian> kewl
<Mmike> This is incompetence on your side, and this will not be tolerated! I expect your supervisor to get back to me as oon as poosible!!!
<Mmike> lol
<weshmashian> sad mu posalji mail, al dodaj 'supervisor' u From: :)
<Mmike> trazim neki dobar google clanak
<Mmike> koji objasnjava problematiku
<budz0r> ivoks: thx
<Mmike> $ less /var/log/installer/media-info
<Mmike> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS "Lucid Lynx" - Release amd64 (20100429)
<Mmike> al', to nije istina!
<Mmike> root@ded810:/home/mysql/data# /etc/init.d/mysql start
<Mmike> Starting MySQL (Percona Server): mysqld . . . . . . . . . . . . . . failed!
<Mmike> naravno, nije failed
<Mmike> iako ovo nije mysqlova greska nego debilanova
<drj_cro> jutro
<drj_cro> Mmike: to obicno ak imas krivi pass definiran 
<Mmike> drj_cro, ne, startup skripta je debilna
<Mmike> imam ogroman redo log, pa traje dok se dize
<Mmike> a skripta ceka 15 sekundi (for i in 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 ...), provjerava dal' se mysqld digao, ako nije, javi gresku
<Mmike> iako se poslije mysqld digne
<drj_cro> Mmike: sto je na kraju bilo sa onim mysql-importom?
<Mmike> drj_cro, jos se patim s time
<Mmike> sad pokusavam u 5.1 to importati
<Mmike> pa cemo vidjet
<Mmike> inace, particionirana tablica, pa mislim da ga to, nekako, jaebe
<Mmike> mysql 5.1, tjunan za import, hoce zvakati cca 2-4 MB/sec (brzina citanja iz .sql filea)
<ivoks> Hi Ante:
<ivoks> Need your great support to us.
<ivoks> jebte engleski
<Mmike> mysql 5.5, tjunan isto tako, cita 7-10 MB/sec
<ivoks> eto, 5.5 je bolji :)
<Mmike> postgres, out-of-the-box, cita oko 80 MB/sec
<Mmike> je, bolji je
<Mmike> i to znatno
<Mmike> btw, jel' imate jos di 5.0 u produkciji? :)
<Mmike> ja imam na jedno 100 masina :)
<jelly-home> a load data infile?
<obruT> 5.0.95
<obruT> na jednom stroju
<obruT> koji sam preuzeo :P
<obruT> inace, moji projekti su svi na postgreu
<obruT> iako sad razmisljam da za jedan projektic uzmem apache derby
<Mmike> uh, koji fail :/ testirao sam kroz ssh tunnel, al' server di je dump file je u amsterdamu a mysql je u chicagu :)
<Mmike> <- konj
<Mmike> jelly-home, mislim da je to malcice brze nego hrpa INSERTova, al' kad mysqldump nezna (jednostavno) napraviti takav file
<ivoks> comment no and no comment
<ivoks> kakvi sokovi
<ivoks> mislili smo da medicinski fakultet ne moze podleci koruptivnim porivima
<ivoks> :)
<dodobas> yyleole
<Mmike> eto na
<Mmike> trazim lika u sistem sali da mi nabaca nesto diskova u stroj jer se igram s mysqlom
<Mmike> i lik mi da 2 sata diska
<Mmike> napusen od ranog jutra, cini se :)
<dodobas> nesto = 2, no problem there
<weshmashian> da meni tak nekaj velis ja bi ti isto dao dva :)
<Mmike> sad sam dobio kistru sa 12 SASova na HW kontroleru :)
<BotaniCar> jutro, junacine
<weshmashian> ti mater, 3 dana guglanja da uspijem skuzit osnovne fore za obrt...
<drj_cro> otvaras obrt?
<Vjetar> weshmashian: možeš tweetat Vladi svoje dojmove :D
<weshmashian> drj_cro: istrazujem, za sad
<weshmashian> Vjetar: mrmlj, to neb' bilo lijepo za citat :D
<weshmashian> nisam imo lijepe rijeci ni kad je bio aktualan onaj e-obrt
<drj_cro> racunaj na to ako otvaras obrt uz postojeci posao da ces morat placat jos za obrt mirovinsko i zdravstveno
<Vjetar> pa
<weshmashian> drj_cro: je, to znam
<Vjetar> nemam ni ja lijepih riječi za d.o.o. za 10 kuna
<weshmashian> tj uspio iskopat :)
<weshmashian> Vjetar: hm, za to sam vidio samo prijedlog zakona prije nekog vremena, ima nekaj novo?
<Vjetar> weshmashian: sve je to gola kita dok te obavezno knjgovodstvo košta 500-1000 kn mjesečno
<weshmashian> Vjetar: jbg, al' dobar knjigovodja zlata vrijedi
<Vjetar> u zemlji gdje se bitni zakoni mijenjaju češće nego čarape ne otvaram više ni obrt ni poduzeće
<Vjetar> weshmashian: ma gle, naravno da vrijedi zlata. Ali kad bi donijeli labilnije zakone o tome za manje godišnje promete/profite onda bi više ljudi legaliziralo svoje usluge
<Vjetar> sustav metoda kontre imaju, samo neće mrdnuti ni milimetar u tom smjeru
<Vjetar> metoda kontrole*
<drj_cro> Vjetar: da svi placaju svoje obveze kak bi morali uopce ne bi i bilo tavkih zakona
<Vjetar> Kao Å¡to rekoh, sustav metoda kontrole imaju, ali ga ne koriste
<BotaniCar> Ja sam iz svega ovog zakljucio samo da precesto mijenjam carape. 
<Vjetar> word!
<BotaniCar> kao poduzetnik s obrtom 'na ledu' vam mogu samo reci da s svojim nivoom kompetencije za nalazenje naplativog posla , nalazim lakse zaraditi placu u tudjoj firmi, i manje stresnim 
<BotaniCar> I, nemoj me slusat para, otvaraj svoje, i tko jebe sva druga misljenja ! Go make a name for yourself .. or was it money ? 
<weshmashian> ma sve to stoji
<BotaniCar> aaaali ? 
<weshmashian> meni bi isto bilo manje stresno delat za druge da mi placa raste s vremenom
<weshmashian> ok, sad kad smo se svi nasmijali, ajmo dalje :)
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: jel ti lakse naci bolje placen posao, ili klijenata da si zaradis za jednako/vishe para ? That's the key
<weshmashian> trenutno, klijente
<BotaniCar> iha, kaj se premisljas onda ?
<BotaniCar> kreni, zaposli i mene :) 
<weshmashian> pa ocu vidit kolko cu bit u financijskom qrcu :)
<BotaniCar> moram odma pjesmu nac .. sec
<weshmashian> ono kaj me kod obrta jebe, i kaj trazim zadnja 2-3 dana, vezano je uz minus na tekucem
<BotaniCar> ovo je prava obrtnicka (NSFW) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnpzw39u9qA
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Hangin' Out Typography, Views: 4178, Rating: 97.41936%
<BotaniCar> ceksad, ti bi u obrt, a u minusu si ? :)
<BotaniCar> nije bas neki start :)
<weshmashian> jel'da? :)
<weshmashian> al' opet mi lakse skupit lovu za pokrit minus nego 26kkn za d.o.o.
<weshmashian> ili 6010kn za doo od 10kn :)
<BotaniCar> Ako planiras obrt morat ces oboje, ali preporucam da pvo sredis situaciju doma 
<weshmashian> hm, cek, to bi bilo i lakse... :)
<weshmashian> p'da, zato i gledam okolo pizdarije umjesto da krenem grlom u jagode
<BotaniCar> amo ti gledaj :) Velim,ponuda da me zaposlis ostaje otvorena :) 
<weshmashian> pa dobro, mozes i ti mene zaposlit, vec imas obrtaj ;)
<BotaniCar> Ja imam problem kaj sam nesposoban nac naplativ posel :)
<weshmashian> eto, obojica imamo po problem
<weshmashian> al' ak se udruzimo necemo imat problem!
<weshmashian> :D
<BotaniCar> Si razmisljao o rjesenju kao sto je: ti radis svoje, a racune ti ispisuje netko za proviziju ? Bar dok ne zaokruzis financije ?
<weshmashian> jesam
<ivoks> drj_cro: pa ne bas
<ivoks> drj_cro: ako ti neko vec placa mirovinsko i zdravstveno, onda ga ti ne moras placati
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: imas nekog? :)
<drj_cro> ivoks: ako si obrt moras
<ivoks> weshmashian: otvori doo
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: pitaj ivoksa / mmiketa
<drj_cro> tj ako radis u firmi i imas uz to obrt 
<drj_cro> placas duplo
<ivoks> weshmashian: zatvaranje obrta je pas mater komplicirano
<ivoks> drj_cro: nisam siguran...
<drj_cro> tj placa ti firma gdje radis + placas si sam zbog obrta
<weshmashian> ivoks: e sad, dajes mi totalno oprecne informacije od onog sto sam naso
<ivoks> onda ti firma ne mora placati
<drj_cro> znam ja :)
<drj_cro> mora na placu
<ivoks> weshmashian: 'obrt' je u biti izmisljeno poduzece
<weshmashian> hm, pa necu olaksavat firmi u kojoj delam, that's not the point :)
<ivoks> weshmashian: i razlike izmedju obrta i doo-a se smanjuju
<ivoks> sve prednosti koje obrt ima ce vrijediti i za doo
<weshmashian> ivoks: da, svi vele 'otvori doo', niko ne veli 'evo ti 26kkn pa otvori doo', da mogu - bi
<ivoks> a sve prednosti koje doo ima (manji porez), se nece prebaciti i na obrt
<BotaniCar> cuj njega, zakaj bi ti itko dao 26kkn , nije ni njima :) 
<jelly> weshmashian: a di ode onih 6?
<ivoks> weshmashian: zar nije po novom da se firma moze otvoriti sa par kuna?
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: pa nit ne trazim 26kkn, za sad ;)
<weshmashian> jelly: razne ostale troskove
<weshmashian> ivoks: kolko znam to je jos u statusu prijedloga
<jelly> ah
<ivoks> weshmashian: moras si staviti jos i pocetnog kapitala
<BotaniCar> jelly: frajer bi si u istompotezu pokrpal rupu na tekucem :) Na kraju bu dug'o kredit u banci za to, otvorio obrt/doo, i onda skuzio da se nemre naplatiti 
<ivoks> jer ti nece prva uplata sjesti prije nego ces morati platiti porez :D
<ivoks> uglavnom, pokretanje svog posla je rizik, naravno
<ivoks> ali ako stvarno *zelis*, onda ces riskirati
<ivoks> ako si li-la, nemoj ni pocinjati
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: ideja o krpanju tekuceg je samo to, ideja :)
<BotaniCar> Sto god radio, ne placaj porez. Kad si duzan preko neke mjere, prestajes biti svoj problem, postajes drzavni (Hint:Todoric) :)
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: primamljiva ideja, jelda :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: nadasve :)
<ivoks> bitna stavka je...
<weshmashian> enihau, virijeme za pauzu, nastavak kad se vrnem
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: zato sam i opisao scenarij kako jesam :) Vec vidim kak ti zena govori 'kaj, dizes 20kkn kredita da otvoris obrt upitne isplativosti, daj se uvali u govna preko glave pa da nebudemo u minusu' :) 
<ivoks> mozes biti super genijalac u svom poslu, ali to nije ono sto se trazi za vodjenje obrta
<ivoks> ili firme
<ivoks> voditi firmu i raditi posao su dvije razlicite stvari
<ivoks> nego... idem farbat ogradu :)
<ravilov> djabe si krecio
<ivoks> Facebook
<ivoks> makes about
<ivoks> $1.15
<ivoks> per year
<ivoks> from ads at your
<ivoks> level of activity
<ivoks> a jeb ti paste
<ravilov> visit na fejsu ti zoves farbanjem ograde? :p
<ravilov> nisam skuzio da si mislio da ides farbat wall na fejsu
<BotaniCar> :) 
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar> o/
<Vjetar> ala drvljenja
<Vjetar> kao 20.000kn problem za otvorit d.o.o.
<Vjetar> kad ih isti tren možeš pomesti s računa da nitko ne pita ni riječ
<Vjetar> a i ne moraš odmah biti u sustavu PDVa
<Vjetar> btw diglo mi ADSL uplink na 512, samo od sebe :)
<BotaniCar> nije samo od sebe, dobri patuljci koji trce t-com zicama su sad u novim tenisicama ! 
<jelly> bojim se pitati koliko je bio kad je 512kbps poboljsanje
<BotaniCar> 4M7256k , ko svi pravi formaticari kaj imaju doma
<BotaniCar> dobro da znate kaj sam htio natipkati prije nego sam natipkao, ovo je ispalo .. cudno :)
<BotaniCar> https://www.facebook.com/Dr.TrollOnDuty/posts/424163857643308
<Vjetar> jelly: bili je standradnih T-comovih 256kpbs
<Mmike> sabor raspravlja o imenima i prezimenima
<Mmike> majko mila
<BotaniCar> Kaj o imenima i prezimenima ? 
<Mmike> 'Zagar, to znaci pile'
<Mmike> upravo to je rekao lik sad
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> SMIJEH
<BotaniCar> Si odma kolegu morao podbost' ? :D
<Mmike> imas kolegu piceka? :)
<Mmike> jelly, imas neko saznanje zasto mysql client pukne kad u screenu resizeam terminal?
<jelly> ne
<drj_cro> vjerojatno ti ga screen ubije
<Mmike> zasto?
<BotaniCar> meni nano zna tak puknut dok risajzam putty .. 
<jelly> zato sto je to normalno ponasanje -- proces je dobio SIGWINCH 
<jelly> i ak ga ne hendla kak spada...
<BotaniCar> Nisam se nikad potrudio popamtiti sve SIG* .. uzas 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: rekli su mi da Zagar znaci pila, ne pile, as in piliti 
<weshmashian> SIGWENCH?
<Mmike> aha
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: actualy postoji :) 
<Mmike> mozda sam krivo cuo :)
<Mmike> jelly, mysql client pa da ne hendla nesto kak spada? :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar i no believe!
<weshmashian> Mmike: reko bi covjek da nemas povjerenja u mysql ;)
<jelly> valjda zato sto radi svaki dan s tim
<BotaniCar> da, to oce poljuljat vjeru u bilo sto. Odkad sam ozenjen , sve manje vjerujem zeni :) 
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: lol, ima u tome dosta istine
<BotaniCar> Vjetar: dajem sve do sebe da se moja zajebancija i pouke ne razlikuju u sintaksi :)
<Vjetar> :)
<calmpitbull> tko ima iskon
<jelly> calTabTabTab eh
<BotaniCar> Ne znam zakaj, zamislio sam , nakon citanja ovog, jellya kak plese u svom uredu, s vjesalicom za kapute .. 
<weshmashian> that's... interesting
<BotaniCar> nda, nastran sam :) 
<weshmashian> dobro, to znamo :)
<jelly> http://narf-archive.com/dp/d41c0a7fab618eadc7e08051979390cb31e10087.jpg
<BotaniCar> Sto me podsjetilo na jednu bivsu zajednicku suradnicu u METROu , weshmashian :) Ne sjecam se kak se zvala koka kaj ju je Mesing skuzio dad se vrti u krug u uredu :)
<BotaniCar> muahahaha
<weshmashian> i have no idea
<weshmashian> morebitno nisam bil tam tad
<weshmashian> mene samo zanima kaj je sa Lolekom i Bolekom :)
<BotaniCar> L&B ? koga se tak krstilo ? 
<BotaniCar> Moras fakat bit malo cudan da si http://narf-archive.com/pix/a3ec66e8ed443755073a65496476827f77e1852d.jpeg ...
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: cazin i what's-his-face...
<BotaniCar> kukic ! 
<weshmashian> eee
<weshmashian> !
<BotaniCar> Dominik :)
<BotaniCar> Cazin je po METROu i dalje, za Kukica nisam siguran, morebit da je odletio dalje 
<weshmashian> ok, i ja sam tad bio neradnik, al oni su ipak bili nenadjebivi :)
<BotaniCar> "ja sam TAD bio neradnik" :) Dragi i postovani weshmashian, neke se karakterne osobine ne mijenjaju :) 
<weshmashian> to kaj visim po ircu ne znaci da ne delam nis istovremeno :)
<BotaniCar> A ova dva su bili maestralni u neradjenju, to im priznam :) Utilizirali su sve druge u odjelu kao nitko ;)
<BotaniCar> To kaj nekaj delas ne znaci da delas dobro :)
<weshmashian> pa ocito nekaj krivo delam, da :P
<BotaniCar> ovo moram shefu podmetnuti (ima prius, negkak) http://narf-archive.com/pix/ee245c223465f1fb24abce27392d5ba647d94363.jpeg 
<dodobas> ah spam
<dodobas> http://jebo.me/pas/8
<jelly> Hah, Miss Anabel -> propustiti Anabel
<dodobas> super su mi
<jelly> dobro je dok je tako očito
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/480378_429138510482743_515470240_n.jpg , ako nekom treba ciejli Å¡piratebay, ovo je pocetak :) 
<BotaniCar> jelly: bas, i dok je ovakvo, ja sam vec na pol raskopcao hlace i poceo tipkati mail :) 
<jelly> TMI
<BotaniCar> nevah :) 
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xf-axyR2z5w
<datase> jelly: Title: Hysterical bubbles (slow motion), Views: 17573, Rating: 99.69925%
<ivoks> First signs of Nokia’s internal competition between two platforms were seen with the N810 device. It was released in late 2007 and entered the market without phone functionality. It would have been Nokia’s first Maemo phone, but the decision to leave out the phone functionality was said to have been completely political.
<ivoks> kretenski kreteni
<ivoks> http://taskumuro.com/artikkelit/the-story-of-nokia-meego
<SilverSpace> ma neee :)
<ivoks> medvescak otvara jos jedan fan shop :)
<ivoks> za sve one koji u tom periodu potroše 80 ili više kuna Medveščak je uz pomoć svojih partnera Pana i Francka osigurao besplatnu konzumaciju Pan piva i Franck grickalica.
<jelly> pbz365 se nesto usporio
<ivoks> Pack your bags — your trip to San Diego, CA starts on Sunday!
<Vjetar> jelly: pbz365 radi ok, bar sad
<jelly> nakon svake akcije cekam 5-10 sekundi
<Vjetar> hm
<jelly> promijenim template, klik... cekaj
<jelly> popunim nalog, klik... cekaj
<Vjetar> ja manje a imam 3,9Mbit/s DL na mom 4Mbit linku
<Vjetar> tako da je do tebe vjerojatno
<Vjetar> sad sam bio gore
<jelly> brijem da nije do linka, al ko zna
<Vjetar> s time da dolazim preko nizozeskog VPNa :)
<Vjetar> čudni su putevi PBZa :)
<Vjetar> nizozemskog*
<Vjetar> 3 sec max
<Vjetar> jelly: kod mene
<jelly> pih
<Vjetar> hm da
<Vjetar> sad se i meni malo vuče
<Vjetar> čuli su nas :D
<Vjetar> ma ne
<jelly> mozda su prije imali animirani gif kojeg vise nema
<Vjetar> klik na one prodaje deviza radi trenutno :D
<Vjetar> jelly: kažem ti da je do tvog linka
<Vjetar> jelly: ti si na iskonu?
<Vjetar> trejsaj to pa da vidiš kuda po svijetu ide :)
<Vjetar> osim ak nisi u firmi
<jelly> ide do CIXa, 7 hopova total, jesam u firmi
<Vjetar> meni se iz firme https znao vući do bola
<Vjetar> nikad nisam saznao zašto
<jelly> sa CIXa na Metronet, PBZ je na Metronetu
<jelly> mozda sugavi firewall nesto kemija
<Vjetar> vjerojatno je neki cache prije u pitanju
<Vjetar> koji je loše konfiguriran za https
<jelly-home> cudni su putevi kineske poste
<ivoks> uh
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> ajde indijcu, jebate!
<ivoks> Dva dana nakon priznanja Slavka Linića da Vlada svaljuje teret krize na leđa običnih građana i samo dan nakon što je odobreno poskupljenje grijanja od 37 posto, na ulične demonstracije izašli su upravo oni kojima su posao i plaća sigurni.
<SilverSpace> ?
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/video-gimnasticar-izvodio-vratolomiju-pao-sa-1200-metara-clanak-463147
<ivoks> nego...
<ivoks> novi zakon o braniteljima ce omoguciti povlastice i onima koji su radili u civilnoj zastiti
<ivoks> i malo po malo, zbog rata cemo sufinancirati veci dio stanovnistva
<ivoks> i svi ce traziti nesto od drzave
<ivoks> a nitko nece pitati sto oni mogu dati toj drzavi
<ivoks> i umjesto da dajemo povlasticima braniteljima, trebalo bi kaznjavati one koji su se mogli boriti, a nisu
<ivoks> tako bi rijesio dva problema:
<ivoks> 1) branitelji bi bili privilegirani
<ivoks> 2) umjesto iz, novci bi isli u proracun (zbog kazni)
<ivoks> a ljudi bi bili zadovoljni jer bi bili 'ravnopravniji' od onih koji su eskivirali
<ivoks> status frenda s facebookua:
<ivoks> Going cellphone-free for the first time in 10 years. Wee! :)
<ivoks> to je onaj koji je dao otkaz u canonicalu i otisao se baviti poljoprivredom
<stemdA> učiteljima i profesorima je posao siguran
<SilverSpace> ah
<SilverSpace> moz misliti
<stemdA> ali zašto banke u najvećoj recesiji imaju veće profite nego onda kad recesije nije bilo?
<SilverSpace> frka je u skolama zbog manjka dijece
<stemdA> zar je to pokazatelj normalne politike države?
<stemdA> ili HNB-a?
<stemdA> zašto su krediti vezani za strane valute?
<ivoks> krediti su ti i ovak i onak vezani za euro
<ivoks> mi koristimo euro vec dugo dugo
<ivoks> samo sto na papirima pise kuna
<stemdA> zašto je HNB na trgovanju jebenim zlatom u 365 dana IZGUBIO 5 milijuna eura?
<SilverSpace> HNB nema zlata
<ivoks> to sto si sad rekao, to je patka
<ivoks> kakvo zlato, jebte
<ivoks> i osim toga, zlatu je vrijednost samo rasla
<stemdA> zašto su banke prodane sanirane s 90 nečega a natrag je dobiveno 5 nečega?
<stemdA> to je tema o kojoj se rijetko ili nikad ne priča
<stemdA> (nije zapravo ni ovo prva mjesto za to :)))
<SilverSpace> :)
<stemdA> s/prva/pravo/
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/izrezbario-lik-ante-gotovine-na-lubenici/1059311/
<stemdA> ali slušao sam radio101 u autu, i slušao izvještaj s mitinga/prosvjeda
<stemdA> ako su u nekim stvarima prosvjednici u krivu
<stemdA> u pravu su da ovi sadašnji političari dvije čiste nemaju srediti stanje u Hrvatskoj
<stemdA> a uzora oko nas ima
<stemdA> Mađarska - banke i naftna industrija
<stemdA> Argentina - privreda
<stemdA> naši idu u smjeru Grčke
<stemdA> ni SDP ni HDZ u zadnjih 12 godina se ne razlikuju niti malo
<stemdA> i jedni i drugi su ROhatinskom dizali spomenik
<stemdA> a jedina stvar kad je on pokazao mišiće je druga prodaja Riječke banke
<stemdA> ostatak njegovih mandata je vaginalna maglica
<stemdA> a onaj prije njega da nije u vječnim lovištima
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZmJtYaUTa0&utm_source=buffer&buffer_share=ade16
<stemdA> ....
<stemdA> bolja da Å¡utim :)
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Martyn Ashton - Road Bike Party, Views: 1668372, Rating: 99.30648%
<SilverSpace> stemdA: ojdi spat :)
<stemdA> :)
<SilverSpace> samo cu od tebe imati nocnu moru
<stemdA> :D
<stemdA> jel Malnar još živ?
<SilverSpace> hm ja 
<stemdA> ide li njegova Noćna mora još na nekom kanalu?
<SilverSpace> ne vise
<stemdA> ehh, iako nije uvijek bilo zabavno, razlikovalo se
<stemdA> bolje to nego "tarot" x 60 x 24
<SilverSpace> službeno je završilo 26. lipnja 2010
<SilverSpace> 3. listopada 1992. – 26. lipnja 2010.
<SilverSpace> stemdA: http://www.index.hr/nocnamora/
<stemdA> bilo bi zanimljivo vidjeti/čuti par ljudi bez dlake na jeziku (Malnara, Raosa) što misle o Liniću i Čačiću :)
<stemdA> makar, u nedostatku drugih kritičara, Mareković je dobar
<SilverSpace> ma nema više nis od toga
<SilverSpace> di je sad 101
<stemdA> još uvijek na 101 MHz
<stemdA> jingle-ovi su prepoznatljivi
<stemdA> ali neki novi ljudi
<stemdA> Mareković: http://webcafe.net.hr/forwarduse/komnetar/inner.html?select=201210010430503
<stemdA> ono Å¡to me "malo" zasmetalo
<stemdA> režija na radiju je novinarki promjenila boju glasa, pa je zvučala "kreštavo/dječji" kao lik iz Zločeste djece
<stemdA> a i većini prosvjednika koje su snimili na diktafon
<jelly-home> ozbiljno novinarstvo, ha?
<jelly-home> pitch shifting ftl
<stemdA> nemam pojma
<stemdA> tako se dobije neprepoznatljivost, možda je to danas cilj?
<stemdA> za vrijeme Tuđmana svi su gunđali i kritizirali slobodu medija, ali onda se nisu tako skrivali
<stemdA> danas je posao teško naći, možda je bolje da se ne zna koji je novinar išao okolo i snimao prosvjednike?
<stemdA> nova demokracija
<stemdA> jedva čekam 1210
<stemdA> Digikam 2.8.0 :)
<stemdA> (da velim kaj me unaprijed veseli kod nasljednika Precise-a)
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> eh... extra/digikam 2.9.0-1
<dodobas> pa ti vidi
<SilverSpace> kaj znaci USB OTG
<jelly-home> efektivno, znaci da se moze ponasati i kao racunalo (host) i kao djidja (gadget)
<jelly-home> npr. mozes spojiti usb-storage stick u njega, a mozes, ako ima drivere za to, i spojiti cijelu stvar na racunalo da izgleda kao usb-storage stick (ili nesto drugo)
<SilverSpace> aha
<SilverSpace> poplava ovih android media playera
<SilverSpace> ima i xbmc za android
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/matrica-je-stvarna-postoji-nacin-da-se-dokaze-zivimo-li-u-kompjuterskoj-simulaciji/641308.aspx
<jelly-home> eh, to je staro bar 10-20 godina
<SilverSpace> odoh ln
<jelly-home> o/
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Hrki> ovaj clanak za matircu je jedank onom o ruskom znanstveniku koji je putovo kroz vrijeme
<jelly-home> u budućnost, brzinom od 60 minuta na sat?
<Hrki> http://hot.net.hr/planet-x/bliski-susreti/vremenski-putnik-zavrsio-u-ruskom-konc-logoru
<Hrki> ludi ljudi .D
<hbogner> oj ChuS 
<hbogner> tebe stvarno svuda
<jelly-home> psmtr, zasto je laptop-za-skolu ovak skup http://www.njuskalo.hr/lenovo-prijenosnici/lenovo-thinkpad-x131e-oglas-6054004
#ubuntu-hr 2012-10-12
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> drugi trening
<ivoks> inace se ne probudis do 11h
<ivoks> al kad je trka... :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> zakon xbmc na rpi 
<weshmashian> o/
<SilverSpace> RB izgleda nedodirljiv brzi su od ferraria pola sekunde
<budz0r> jutro
* ivoks changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Udruga Ubuntu korisnika u Hrvatskoj | http://ubuntu-hr.org | Posljednju inacicu Ubuntua mozete preuzeti na adresi http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com | Jos malo pa 12.10!! | Sretan rodjendan Mmike!
<dodobas> SilverSpace: fantaziras... najbolji pokazatelj je schumacher
<SilverSpace> dodobas: kaj fantaziram 
<SilverSpace> pokazatelj ti je webber
<dodobas> spavas.... nisi se probudio
<dodobas> sve oko tebe je san
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> http://www.grad.hr/~ivoks/microsoft.png
<BotaniCar|2> dobrojutro ! 
<ivoks> cistim servere, pa nalazim sve i svasta
 * weshmashian napokon proucio readline vi mode
<ivoks> 31G	Maildir
<drj_cro> MmikeDOMA: sretan rockas(bar tako skype kaze) :)
<SilverSpace> kaj da 
<ivoks> kaj ne
<jelly-home> kaj kaj
<SilverSpace> same daj daj 
<ivoks> kazu, siromasni smo
<ivoks> facts:
<ivoks> velika britanija ima 62 milijuna stanovnika
<ivoks> hrvatska ima 4,5 milijuna stanovnika
<ivoks> u velikoj britaniji, u 2011., prodano je 590.000 automobila
<ivoks> u hrvatskoj, u 2011., prodano je 41.500 automobila
<ivoks> dakle, vise po glavi stanovnika nego u velikoj britaniji
<ivoks> najprodavaniji auto u hrvatskoj je skoda octavia
<ivoks> najprodavaniji auto u velikoj britaniji je ford fiesta
<SilverSpace> bedasti smo 
<ivoks> ne samo najprodavaniji
<ivoks> vec prvih 10 najprodavanijih autiju u hr je vrijednije od 10 najprodavanijih u velikoj britaniji
<ivoks> njihovu vrijednost dize bmw 3
<ivoks> al ostalo je sve klasa fiesta, focus
<ivoks> prije koji tjedan sam gledao statistiku EU
<ivoks> kao, koliki udio stanovnistva posjeduje svoju nekretninu
<ivoks> mi smo jebeni zeusi za nijemce
<SilverSpace> uh luda stvar za xbmc http://code.google.com/p/navi-x/
<ivoks> b o g o v i
<ivoks> al nemaju svi najnoviji telefon, jebiga :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> Thank your help for us
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, jesi tu?
<ivoks> sretan rockas! :)
<BotaniCar|2> Ovisi :) Kaj treba :)
<Mmike> ha
<Mmike> hvala! :)
<vileni> sretan rodjendan mmike :)
<ivoks> laptop mi je u totalnom rasulu
<budz0r> Mmike: sretan rockas!
<Mmike> hvala, hvala :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: SR
<Mmike> danke schoene
<SilverSpace> hm mada sr moglo bi znaciti i seronjo :)
<SilverSpace> odoh na bankomat
<SilverSpace> bbl
<BotaniCar|2> o0o0o Kayako Desktop now uses Chromium for its browser and rendering"
<drj_cro> ivoks: jel znas kod instalacije ubuntu-a ako mu spicim proxy u /etc/apt/apt.conf dal ce instalacija sa live cd-a koristiti taj proxy?
<drj_cro> danas imam ovdje seljenje sa 10.04 na 12.04 20kompova, pa da mi ne tele net
<Vjetar> Mmike: svirao ti nama piano još godnama :)
<weshmashian> o Mmike, hepi brzdej i tako to :)
<weshmashian> btw, danas je navodno i medjunarodni dan jaja. mozda sam krivo cuo, al' eto :)
<Mmike> Vjetar, hvala :) :)
<Mmike> weshmashian, thnx :) i je :)
<ivoks> drj_cro: dobro pitanje
<ivoks> drj_cro: proxy se inace moze definirati prije instalacije
<ivoks> drj_cro: u biti, cek... live ili alternate?
<ivoks> drj_cro: live ne skuplja pakete s neta, vec samo dumpa image na disk
<ivoks> drj_cro: ako ces raditi upgrade, onda ti ni ne treba live cd?
<drj_cro> live
<ivoks> ...onaj trenutak kad ti kosa jos nije tako narasla, a znad da slijedecih mjesec dana neces moci do frizera, a do tad ces izgledati kao grm... ici frizeru ili ne...
<drj_cro> al live skuplja update nakon instalacije
<Vjetar> nego jel 10.04 LTS?
<ivoks> ma to je stinica
<ivoks> drj_cro: mozes mu reci da ne skuplja
<drj_cro> mogu..al tak i dak mora poslje.pa reko ako prodje sa proxijem nek pici odmah
<drj_cro> s/dak/tak
<ivoks> moram priznati da ne znam
<ivoks> desktop nisam instalirao vec dugo dugo
<drj_cro> bas probavam pa ti javim
<ivoks> obicno koristim pxe boot i sve je automatizirano
<drj_cro> radi prek proxya
<drj_cro> Vjetar: da
<Vjetar> hm
<Vjetar> update manager mi nije ponudio upgrade distre
<drj_cro> ima upgrade ako stavis da ti javlja
<drj_cro> al 20kompova mi je jednostavnije na ovaj nacin rjesit i ziher sam da ce mi sve radit
<drj_cro> jel sa do-rel*upgrade uvijek nastane neko s*nje
<SilverSpace> lol odlicna fotka https://twitter.com/KHL_MedvescakZG/status/256679360898154497/photo/1/large
<SilverSpace> smrzo se na bike tj. nos i usi 
<igcek> deckii
<igcek> sta ima
<igcek> :)
<igcek> imal ko tuneliran rdp reko puttyja i win 7 i da stvar radi?
<igcek> nazadnje je bilo triba stavit kvackicu kod menija ssh-tunnels-local ports accept connections from other hosts
<igcek> pored promjenjenog 127.0.0.2 i porta 13389
<igcek> i sad opet ne radi
<jelly> zasto 127.0.0.2?
<igcek> jer ne dozvoli localhost, 127.0.0.1 jer je microsoft Å¡upak
<igcek> neki rdp upgrejd za rdp... Å¡ta ja znam
<SilverSpace> budz0r: reko si da ti openelec nije baš meni je zakon kaj se tice xbmc_a
<jelly> wtf
<weshmashian> nego, gdje preporucate kupovinu domene?
<igcek> Å¡ta te interesira?
<igcek> http://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/en/w7itpronetworking/thread/198fbb2b-9460-4509-bbcb-6d8d5eea8cfd
<weshmashian> oh, nadjoh stari acc na pairnicu...
<ivoks> hmcek...
<Vjetar> igcek: jel mora biti rdp?
<ivoks> dig @server -x IP 
<ivoks> to radi
<Vjetar> weshmashian: pairNIC
<ivoks> dig -x IP veli SERVFAIL
<Vjetar> weshmashian: to je moja preporuka
<weshmashian> Vjetar: je, tam sam prije x godina imo par domena, do sad sam vec i acc zaboravio...
<Vjetar> weshmashian: meni ih je pokojni Vid preporučio
<Vjetar> i godinama sam tamo
<weshmashian> hm, kad smo kod tog, mislim da sam i ja na njegovu preporuku tam zel
<Vjetar> vjerujem da je tako
<Vjetar> rekao je - nisi najjeftiniji, ali za to ima razloga
<Vjetar> recimo nemaju svi baš Round robin
<weshmashian> u coece, tam sam se signupo sa globalnetovim mailom...
<weshmashian> nis, vrijeme za novi acc :)
<drj_cro> weshmashian: glob mejl ti je jos uvijek aktivan
<weshmashian> orly? kaj nisu oni nestali/propali/nesto?
<drj_cro> postali bnet
<drj_cro> al im je domena ako se ne varam jos uvijek ziva
<weshmashian> mda?
<drj_cro> evo webmail.globalnet.hr 
<drj_cro> cak i moj stari mejl je jos uvijek aktivan :)
<weshmashian> ha, men' veli nepostojeci korisnik :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: jes tu koristis li navi-x
<drj_cro> kak ti je mejl isao?
<weshmashian> drj_cro: macrnic@globalnet.hr
<weshmashian> ne bounca nikaj kad se posalje...
<weshmashian> ahwell, nije da mi je bitan
<drj_cro> cek pingam frenda iz bneta da ti zresetira pass
<weshmashian> meh, nije potrebno, prezivio sam bez tog acca do sad, prezivjet cu i dalje
<weshmashian> moze ga cak i ubit kaj se mene tice :)
<drj_cro> onda ok
<drj_cro> onda ga necu davit :)
<weshmashian> tnx anyway :)
<ivoks> kisa :(
<ivoks> budz0r: jel ti dobivas mailove za root@ubuntu-hr.org?
<ivoks> ah, lijepo je vidjeti kada ti klijent odluci open sourcati alat
<ivoks> a kad si dosao, nitko nije htio s tobom pricati
<ivoks> 2 tjedna 'edukacije' i odjednom postanu dobar open source gradjanin :)
<vileni> SilverSpace: koji ono tp-link mali imas?
<SilverSpace> 703n
<vileni> na taj ide openwrt jel? za razliku od 702
<SilverSpace> http://www.tl-wr703n.blogspot.com/
<SilverSpace> da ima 4mb flash
<vileni> e to sam zapravo trebao :)
<vileni> thx
<vileni> narucio sam sa ebaya jedan bas
<SilverSpace> 702 ima samo 2mb
<SilverSpace> 703n se da i nalemiti chip 8mb
<SilverSpace> cekam samo programator 
<vileni> to bi bilo malo previse :)
<SilverSpace> ne bi 
<vileni> SilverSpace: mislim previse posla, nisam toliko strucan u ljemljenju :)
<vileni> iliti lemljenju
<vileni> mota mi se jezik i na tipkovnici
<SilverSpace> ovaj ti je zakon TP-Link TL-WR842ND
<SilverSpace> vileni: :)
<SilverSpace> i taj ima
<vileni> SilverSpace: 703 mi je zanimljiv da probam napraviti internet radio od njega
<SilverSpace> aha da moze se
<ivoks> http://sportskipopusti.com/
<budz0r> ivoks: dobivam
<budz0r> valjda
<budz0r> ivoks: zasto?
<ivoks> budz0r: pa spama me rsync
<budz0r> ivoks: je, danas je nesto zivahniji nego inace :)
<ivoks> pa daj to sredi :)
<budz0r> :), budem prvom prilikom
<jelly> SilverSpace: nije li 703n + flash chip + ruke = skuplje od 842ND?
<vileni> ruke su "free" :) plus DIY achievement points
<vileni> i treba uracunati 4port switch na stranu 842nd isto
<BotaniCar|2> Nemres ne voljet USB3 :) 110MB/s transfer rate :)
<BotaniCar|2> sporiji mi je hard u kucistu nego USB :D
 * weshmashian upravo dize windouze na ssd
<BotaniCar|2> Pasmater, i ja bi to ! 
<vileni> weshmashian: koji ssd? :)
<vileni> mene koci sata2, ne ide preko 135MB/s
<weshmashian> vileni: kingston hyperx 120G
<weshmashian> ovaj je isto na sata2
<weshmashian> koljegi odlucili apgrejdnut disk 
<BotaniCar|2> za edan od onih strojeva koje bi trebalo odstrijeliti ? Fino :D
<weshmashian> a stroj je srot pa se skoro ni ne primjeti da je ssd nutra :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: tocno to :)
<BotaniCar|2> mwahaha, tuzno je nekad , kad sam u pravu :()
<BotaniCar|2> koliko kosta ta igracka 
<weshmashian> ~720kn
<weshmashian> 15kn +/-
<BotaniCar|2> o/
<weshmashian> \o
<weshmashian> ... i sad mi uleti kolega, 'e, a kaj nismo rekli da bus sedmicu stavil gore?'
<BotaniCar|2> si mu rekao da 'nice try' ? :D
<BotaniCar|2> I/ili pitao jel ima licencu ? :D
<weshmashian> pa rekoh mu da ak mi da licencu da nema frke :)
<BotaniCar|2> TO ! 
<weshmashian> za xp-e imamo :)
<BotaniCar|2> i, ode on ? :D
<weshmashian> ae
<weshmashian> :)
<BotaniCar|2> volim korisnike koji prepoznaju rub provalije kad prekorace isti :)
<weshmashian> m'daj, ovaj kampira na rubu tak da mu svejedno :)
<vileni> xp i ssd se ne vole bas toliko
<BotaniCar|2> XP je EOl i misterija mi je kak netko ima 700kn za SSD koji ide u kantu za otpis, a nema volje da isplanira kupnju nove kante i legalnog OSa u dogledno vrijeme .. 
<BotaniCar|2> poslodavci .. (bez uvrede nazocnima iz te kategorije)
<weshmashian> makar, kaj se licenci tice, bez obzira kaj se sve dela na ms platformi, jedino je meni stalo do postivanja licenci...
<vileni> to mi je poznato
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: prije ili poslije ce i ta inspekcija naletit, pa buju se znojili :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: ma jebote, prical sam ti kaj je bila ideja, umjesto da to ulupaju u nove kante
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: stalo je na ideji ? nismo pricali nakon sto sam ti videolink dao 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: tu je stalo
<BotaniCar|2> o, kako ocekivano
<weshmashian> ovo je sad test da se vidi dal' bu ssd ikaj pomogel developerima
<weshmashian> my guess: no, not really
<BotaniCar|2> kak ce mu SSD pomoc kod sporog kompajliranja, da mi je znat' 
<BotaniCar|2> mislim, oce, malo .. 
<weshmashian> ma kao da ne mora cekat 3min da mu se upali/ugasi vs2k8 kad se razleti (a razleti se)
<BotaniCar|2> hm, tu bi moglo pomoc, u fasi kad VS radi dump , ali ni igdje drugdje :) 
<weshmashian> to kaj je na kantama nakrcano smeca od softverije, to nis
<BotaniCar|2> I kod ponovnog pokretanja 
<BotaniCar|2> E! I nemoras odma proglasiti VS smecem :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: meh, not my problem, nisam ni predlozio ovakav nacin rijesenja :)
<weshmashian> zapravo, nitko me nije nis ni pital
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: nisam reko da je VS smece, molim ljepo
<weshmashian> samo sam reko da se ekipi razleti :)
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: spreman sam se okladiti u jedno malo pivce da ce u skoro vrijeme postati tvoj problem :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: uz malo srece bolit ce me briga za taj problem jer ce prestat bit moj :)
<BotaniCar|2> Zelim ti to malo srece :)
<BotaniCar|2> Znam da ju ja nemam :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Svi tudji problemi koji se doticu neceg sto radi na struju i/ili zahtjeva malo sistematike ili razmisljanja postaju moji :) 
<weshmashian> je i ja si zelim to malo srece :D
<weshmashian> nda, poznata prica
<weshmashian> bar se to ne mijenja :)
<BotaniCar|2> Hmm, nadam se da tvoj problem nece postati moj :) Bez naplate, barem :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: pa i je kad gledas ne narucujes jedan chip nego koji vise za svaki slucaj i programato itd :) 
<weshmashian> 'e, ne radi kafeaparat...'
<BotaniCar|2> hehe, da, imamo neke konstante u zivotu :) Sve su neugodne/bolne, ali ih imamo :)
<weshmashian> 'e, ne radi zarulja'
<weshmashian> 'e, ce mi bit kaj ak gurnem prste u steker', 'ne, zasto?' :D
<BotaniCar|2> E! Danas mi cistacica uleti i pita jel,zakaj ne radi aparat za kavu :) Uputio sam joj 'magnum' pogled :) 
<weshmashian> :)))
<BotaniCar|2> Nije nestala dok nije skuzila da grcevito drzim neku stangu u ruci :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: u svakom slucaju preporucam 842ND radi super i nemas zajebancije
<weshmashian> ah, sto helldesk radi od ljudi... :)
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: brijem da mi to rad s ljudima radi, bez obzira na podvrstu :) Jednako bi lud bil da delam na konzumovoj blagajni :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: 703n je igracka za zajebanciju koja zavrsi u kosu za smece tak i tak :) 
<jelly> SilverSpace: koliko si probao zakaciti klijenata odjednom na njega?
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: jok, ludji bi bil :) mislim da bi citali o tebi u novinama :)
<BotaniCar|2> :D
<SilverSpace> jelly: hm mislim da je najvise cetri bilo 
<weshmashian> hm, ak nis' drugo stroj barem relativno brzo instalirava 117 sikjuriti apdejtova
<BotaniCar|2> :) To bas s diskom ima veze :D
<weshmashian> pa ono, bacim oko tu i tam na rdp pa vidim da se nes desava
<weshmashian> mozda mi brze vrijele leti jer baljezgam na ircu :)
<weshmashian> vrijeme*
<BotaniCar|2> bit ce to :)
<weshmashian> onda moram cijeli dan tak, da brze prodje :)
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: ima, ak je ssd 
<BotaniCar|2> A ja cu morati kao i ti, jer isti su principi primjenjivi na svakog :)
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: naravno da ima, ali manje nego da ima, npr, bolji CPU/vise memorije
<jelly> za applyanje security updatea, nego bi da disk ima najvise utjecaja
<jelly> s/nego/reko/
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: mozes se objasniti ? Disk ima veze dok sprema paket s weba, dok ga otpakirava i dok ga cita u radnu memoriju, i dok ga iskrcava na mjesto starog fajla. A za sve drugo .. 
<jelly> pa to je sve sto instalacija zakrpi radi
<SilverSpace> o super nova beta OpenWrt ne treba nakon nadogradnje vise instalirati luci 
<jelly> ima luci u imageu?
<BotaniCar|2> Ne vjerujem. Da je tome tako (pricamo samo o security kroanjima) , ne bi mi se potrosnja memorije / cpua htjela probiti kroz vrh monitora, na grafu
<SilverSpace> jelly: izgleda da da
<jelly> liepo od njih
<SilverSpace> OpenWrt Attitude Adjustment 12.09-beta
<jelly> imali su dva tjedna strgani web site, openwrt
<SilverSpace> pa i sad im nije nesto bolje
<jelly> sad radi a nije prazan prozor kad otvoris https://openwrt.org
<SilverSpace> morao sam traziti image nije im dobar link 
<SilverSpace> za 703n
<jelly> http://downloads.openwrt.org/attitude_adjustment/12.09-beta/ar71xx/generic/ ?
<weshmashian> i sad pitanje dana: piti jos kave ili ne?
<SilverSpace> u 10.03.1 vise ni ne postoji image za 703
<SilverSpace> jelly: da nisam gledao pru stranicu vec sam otiso na 703n :)
<SilverSpace> sad vidim da na prednjoj ima 
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: carelegendosilopodsjetnice, kava !! that's the wordthingrefreshment i'm looking for ! 
<jelly> SilverSpace: to se sve strgalo, "trunk" se vise ne updatea
<jelly> tj. ne builda automatski
<jelly> ak hoces vozit trunk moras ga sam buildati
<SilverSpace> da bas gledam u rasulu su :)
<SilverSpace> ovom jos nis ne pada cijena TP-Link TL-MR3020
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: fakat si van forme ak te treba na kavu podsjecat :)
<weshmashian> unrelated: objavljene su izmjene zakona o trgovackim drustvima u narodnim novinama
<weshmashian> od iduceg tjedna se mogu pocet otvarat firme po 10kn
<SilverSpace> sad ce svi navaliti
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: ista protjerana cistacica mi je pred vuru vremena zgrijala vodu za ness .. ko led je do sad :)
<BotaniCar|2> pasmater i posel 
<jelly> SilverSpace: a kaj ce ti 3020
<jelly> SilverSpace: ja spojio Tele2CARNet stick u 842ND i sve 5
<jelly> lazem, nije sve 5, prestao se javljati na ping 
<jelly> :-(
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: ma gledam samo 
<SilverSpace> 310kn je kod nas
<SilverSpace> i steta kaj nema 8mb rom
<SilverSpace> hjao kak je lik fino zamjenio chip http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYe-gI2ysrw&feature=g-hist
<ivoks> weshmashian: jel ima nekih uvjeta?
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: 64mb RAM upgrade TL-W703n, Views: 177, Rating: 100.0%
<weshmashian> ivoks: potpisat jedan dokument kod biljeznika, otvorit racun, nabavit stambilj i uplatit barem 10kn pocetnog kapitala
<ivoks> hm
<weshmashian> ivoks: s tim da moze bit do 3 suosnivaca maksimalno
<ivoks> mene zanima radi izlazne strategije za obrt
<weshmashian> i 25% godisnje dobiti (ak sam dobro skuzil) se mora stavit u pocetni kapital (ili iskoristit na neki drugi nacin, nis' ziher sad)
<ivoks> otvorit firmu paralelno, pa prebacivati poslove
<dodobas> 10kn + 4k za javnog biljeznika
<ivoks> di si citao to?
<weshmashian> pa si jdoo dok ne skupis 20kkn kapitala
<ivoks> jdoo?
<weshmashian> dodobas: da, tak ce otprilike izgledat cini mi se
<ivoks> jadni doo
<weshmashian> ivoks: jednostavni doo
<weshmashian> al' moze i jadni :)
<dodobas> junior dod
<weshmashian> ivoks: u izmjenama zakona
<ivoks> dobro, to mi se cak cini ok...
<ivoks> bilo bi super kada bi mogao zatvoriti obrt i prebaciti na firmu sva dugovanja
<ivoks> jer kad idem zatvoriti obrt, onda moram platiti PDV i za neplacene racune
<ivoks> pa bi to trebalo sto prije dok se ne nagomilaju :)
<ivoks> http://www.vlada.hr/naslovnica/novosti_i_najave/2012/srpanj/izmjenama_zakona_omoguceno_osnivanje_trgovackog_drustva_za_deset_kuna
<weshmashian> ivoks: http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/clanci/sluzbeni/2012_10_111_2392.html
<ivoks> U članku 64. stavku 2. riječi: »upis obavljen« zamjenjuju se riječima: »upis objavljen«.
<ivoks> aha. sad mi je jasno :)
<ivoks> Najniži iznos temeljnog kapitala društva je 10,00 kuna, a najniži nominalni iznos poslovnog udjela 1,00 kuna.
<ivoks> Društvo mora imati zakonske rezerve u koje mora unijeti četvrtinu iznosa dobiti društva iskazane u godišnjim financijskim izvješćima umanjene za iznos gubitka iz prethodne godine.
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> znaci, 1/4 moras ostaviti kao rezervu
<ivoks> al to je sve dok ne postane doo
<jelly> kako rijesiti otvaranje firme ako nemas adresu sa poslovnim prostorom vrijednu spomena?
<weshmashian> iznajmis si svoj prostor svojoj firmi? :)
<BotaniCar|2> ^^
<jelly> nemam prostor
 * jelly podstanar
<jelly> a rent-a-sekretarica firme su relativno skupe s obzirom na moj promet
<BotaniCar|2> ima tko USB kabl za samsung telefon ? 
<ivoks> to se zove micro usb
<weshmashian> e, a zanimljiva je dopuna zakona o javnobiljeznickim troskovima: http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/clanci/sluzbeni/2012_10_112_2426.html
<BotaniCar|2> fino, usvajamo. Ima li tko USB kabl za samsung telefon ? Mozete ga zvati i Petar ako zelite.
<jelly> "da"
<weshmashian> da skratim: clanak 10 o javnobiljeznickim troskovima navodi skupine koje su oslobodjene od istih
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: da
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: jedno 2-3 komada, jedan je dug 10cm i zove se "nokia kabl za telefon"
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: posudis iduci tjedan na jedan dan ? 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: no frx
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: meni onaj nokijin prculjak nepashe 
<BotaniCar|2> i ,nema ni 10 cm (barem moj od X6)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: sam me podsjeti da ga zemem iz firme
<jelly> onda to nije micro USB
<jelly> ili kriva nokia ;-)
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: ./shrug, izgleda jako slicno (ili kriva nokia) 
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: ako se ne snadjem prije (hint:lemilica) posaljem ti skype/FB poruku u nedjelju ; nemrem nazvati jer mi je krepucnul telefon, a zamjenski je zakljucan na krivu mrezu :)
<weshmashian> :))
<jelly> .rt
<weshmashian> hm, al' nebu mi puno znacila poruka, kabl mi je u firmi :D
<jelly> .weather zagreb
<datase> jelly: jellese's recenttracks: Lykke Li – I Follow Rivers (Director: Tarik Saleh), Dream Theater – The Count of Tuscany, The Pogues – The Band Played Waltzing Matilda, Skunk Anansie – Selling Jesus, Edo Maajka – Mater Vam Jebem
<datase> jelly: The current temperature in Zagreb / Maksimir, Croatia is 14.0°C (3:00 PM CEST on October 12, 2012). Conditions: Mist. Humidity: 72%. Dew Point: 10.0°C. Pressure: 29.91 in 1013 hPa (Falling). 
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: glup sam :) onda te tu u pon podsjetim da poneses doma ? Do kad delas ?
<jelly> ha, konacno da pogodi Maksimir a ne Pantovcak gdje je uvijek stupanj toplije
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: moze. do pol 5 sam u firmi
<BotaniCar|2> heh, isto radno vrijeme :( Tuga i jad 
<weshmashian> te čemer
<ivoks> hajduk u stecaj, bandic daje ostavku
<ivoks> kuda ide ovaj svijet :)
<jelly> na bolje
<weshmashian> +1
<dodobas> ivoks: u krug :)
<weshmashian> jos da sruse i onu grozotu od 'stadiona' na maksimiru...
<BotaniCar|2> da, treba nam neki shoping centar tamo
<dodobas> community garden :)
<weshmashian> ma nek ga ponovo izgrade, al' smisleno, ovo je pretuzno za gledat
<weshmashian> nemam nis protiv stadiona na tom mestu, imam sve protiv one ruznoce na tom mjestu :)
<weshmashian> eh, djabe mi sad ssd kad moram instalirat jos pol tog sa dvd-a :)
<jelly> nek prosire zoo
<BotaniCar|2> to bi bilo skroz neloshe
<ivoks> treba napraviti klizaliste
<BotaniCar|2> to je gay
<ivoks> tak da i mi na istoku mozemo imati klub hokeja na ledu
<dodobas> 'mi na istoku' :)
<ivoks> a i koji bazen bi dobro dosao
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: onaj bazen kod skole ne radi vishe ?
<ivoks> to nije bazen
<ivoks> to je kadica za ptice
<BotaniCar|2> A to kaj si ti dao nije odgovor :) To je jadikovka :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=CiVlAevviq8
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: 超正點女子一人樂坊演奏 [舞孃]_Taiwan Artist - Shara Lin 林逸欣, Views: 8620012, Rating: 98.334226%
<SilverSpace> tak se sajba
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/426077_10151092252075774_2087392412_n.jpg
<jelly> \o/
<ivoks> 02:28:53
<BotaniCar|2> gz ivoks :) 
<jelly> \?/
<weshmashian> 2 i pol sata?
<weshmashian> u prosloj firmi sam vodio biljeske kolko sam provodio vremena druzeci se sa T-* helldeskom
<BotaniCar|2> 14:28, danas ? 
<weshmashian> u godinu i pol, 5 sati
<BotaniCar|2> ne zvuci tak lose, vise tjedno provedem u tramvaju 
<weshmashian> true that
<BotaniCar|2> I u tramvaju moram slusati da je jako vazno da trljam svoju (bez)kontaktnu karticu o njihove naprave. Tscum bar svira u uho dok cekam :)
<weshmashian> zato sluzbena niskorisna nokija ima slusalice i fm prijamnik :)
<weshmashian> popizdim kad slusam srednjoskoljce i babe u trajvanu
<weshmashian> ok, nije niskorisna cim ima fm prijamnik, al' za to ju samo i koristim :)
<BotaniCar|2> ne znam kaj bi rekao osim da sam prezadovoljan svojom nokiom. Je da je symbian i kajaznam, ali onaj nokia store ima sve kaj mi je trebalo, hardver radi ko zmaj, baterija drzi danima .. 
<weshmashian> ova moja ima tri funkcije: sms, voice, fm. nema kartica, mmsova, interwebza...
<ivoks> ne, nije ovo moje
<ivoks> od frenda
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: mene firma podarila s http://www.gsmarena.com/nokia_x6-2922.php
<ivoks> isss
<ivoks> lik se uvrijedio sto ga osobno nisam obavijestio da ce se raditi upgrade servera
<ivoks> iako je sve s nadleznom sluzbom dogovoreno prije 6 mjeseci
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: well, screw you :)
<weshmashian> kad smo kod tog, je mmike uspio objasnit liku razliku izmedju mysql i shell usera? :)
<BotaniCar|2> fala na lepim zeljama :)
<weshmashian> np :)
<jelly> weshmashian: "you're a fucking idiot"
<jelly> ...nije nesto sto korisniku mozes rec ili napisat
<weshmashian> jelly: znam, zato i pitam dal' je uspio objasnit
<jelly> "our systems have a complex security layout with multiple independent access control hierarchies used to provide privilege separation for different application perspectives [... add more BS]
<jelly> onda ce on reci "aha" jer ne zeli ispast glup
<weshmashian> aha
<weshmashian> :)
<SilverSpace> jao kakvih sve likova ima hebote nazove frend"" dali bi mu mogo složiti prevod za film jer ga nema na hr samo je naso na srpskom 
<SilverSpace> kakve sve ideje im ne padaju na pamet bre
<weshmashian> jelly: dobro, ti to meni pricas kak ga je skinuo s grbace il' kak bi ga ti skinuo s iste? :)
<jelly> "mysql users database is independent and separate from the shell user database" je previse jednostavno
<jelly> ovo drugo, ofskroz
<jelly> SilverSpace: pa fantasticno, samo s/bre/buraz/g i vozi
<jelly> cijenim da trud za tih pol sata prevodjenja s/vredi/vrijedi/ bar 6 pivi
<SilverSpace> ma samo sam ga upitao dali ima komp i dali zna pisati i citati 
<SilverSpace> u poslo ga u kujac
<jelly> mozda je srpski prevod на ћирилици
<BotaniCar|2> OVO NEMRE BIT. pLATIL SAM SVE RACUNE I JOS UVIJEK IMAM ZA CIGARE I GABLEC :) 
<BotaniCar|2> pardn maj kapz
<weshmashian> ZOMG!
<weshmashian> nekaj si zaboravil, sigurno
<BotaniCar|2> Nisam, cak sam i ratu kredita ukalkulirao :) 
<weshmashian> o_O
<weshmashian> ak jos jednu ratu uspijes ubacit pa da ti nekaj ostane onda si fulo predznak negdje, ziher
<BotaniCar|2> jedino jos ne znam kak da zeni saopcim da , buduci opet prima punu placu, moze primit i neke rezije koje si nisam uzeo da platim :)
<BotaniCar|2> ako ubacim jos jednu ratu u proracun onda sam duzan banci vise nego sam mislio :D
<weshmashian> ah, znaci nije ti nis ostalo :)
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: ostalo mi je 2kkn vise neg prosli mjesec, ako sve odigram kak treba :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Sto je tocno cifra koju sam namijenio poreznoj upravi, da mi daju mira 
<BotaniCar|2> iako sam debelo u iskusenjju da se s njima na sudu vidim 
<jelly> .win BotaniCar|2 
 * datase gives BotaniCar|2 a fish, yay, you won BotaniCar|2!
<BotaniCar|2> win indadeee
<BotaniCar|2> .beer jelly
 * datase serves jelly half a litre of Boddington's
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar|2> pardon! 2200kn imam vise , preracunal sam se za visinu rate kredita, skoro su dobili vishe :)
<BotaniCar|2> o0o0o0 
<BotaniCar|2> bit ce za viski i marihuanu ovaj mjesec, ako me nekaj ne sjebe :)
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: kad idemo na pivu!!!
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: mozemo u pondelek 
<BotaniCar|2> kad vec neces na joint :)
<jelly> to ne smijem rec
<jelly> codeword "piva"
<BotaniCar|2> nda, ja debelo racunam da se nikad necu vratiti u korporacijski svijet, a privatnike boli dupe kaj pusim dok delam za dvojcu :) 
<BotaniCar|2> I, standardni disklejmer da digitalno nista nije nista , samo temelj za indicije 
<BotaniCar|2> :)
<weshmashian> :D
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: pushi rostilj kobasice , ja ga vidio :) 
<weshmashian> ko?
<weshmashian> wut? :)
<BotaniCar|2> TI, veleizdajnice, dok posten svijet mota pljuge, ti u gubec klobase mecesh ! 
<SilverSpace> pitaju lika u filmu kaj radi tj. koje mu zanimanje kaze lik > locem
<weshmashian> o_O
 * weshmashian misli da je BotaniCar|2 puko od viska love
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: videl bush ti kak je to kad ti krene doo  ! :) 
<weshmashian> je, ak zena ne potrosi sve :D
<BotaniCar|2> bum te pital kak je disat kad ti je zrak u sobi pun isparenja novcanica
<weshmashian> i klinac
<weshmashian> i svi ostali
<weshmashian> bum sretan ak bum imal za pljuge i pivo na kraju mjeseca
<BotaniCar|2> moj mali ne trosi, samo kaj mu damo :) 
<weshmashian> pa al to kaj mu das netko plati, ne? :)
<BotaniCar|2> bogac bi bil miran zmazan usran i gladan, kakav je :) Moral bum ga odgojiti da uvijek urla, vidim da takvi bolje prodju :)
<weshmashian> hm, s tim neam problema, ovaj urla kak god okrenes :)
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: ne soli mi ranu, pravim se da svijet oko mene fuinkcionira :) 
<weshmashian> eh
<weshmashian> issati... i sad uleti direktor 'a zakaj stavljate xp na masinu a ne sedmicu?'
<BotaniCar|2> :) si mu rekao kaj ga ide ? :)
<weshmashian> uskocio dev prije neg kaj sam uspio zinut :)
<BotaniCar|2> Nego , decki , odem na godisnji. Nemojte strgat' internet dok me nema. 
<weshmashian> a i developer je lik 'evo, tu je sve kaj mi treba instalirat', i onda mi ne stavi sve i trazi da mu stavim mssql 2k8 enterprise edition o_O
<weshmashian> aj', indZoi
<jelly> "moze, samo reci odakle ide buzdet za licencu"
<jelly> buzdwhat
<weshmashian> bu?
<weshmashian> to, eksuli, i imamo licencu
<weshmashian> nije da koristimo, al' eto, nek se nadje
<weshmashian> odem o/
<ivoks> .coffee ivoks
 * datase makes a tasty, cracked cup of coffee and gives it to ivoks
<ivoks> cemu nam sluzi taj bot?
<ivoks> da bi citao youtube naslove?
<ivoks> treba sloziti bota koji ce nam govoriti sto sve jos nije prevedeno
<ivoks> i izazivati krivnju
<jelly> ivoks: da, za yt naslove i postotak da neko ne uvali patku
<SilverSpace> tko ga uopce stavi tu
<SilverSpace> cebo danas dobiti znojmo
<jelly> naucite svoje korisnike da puse phishing! http://i.imgur.com/l63fi.png
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=7Cj4xbnVv4U#!
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Mando footloose design, Views: 1768, Rating: 88.57142%
<Hrki> jao zaboravio sam, kako se zove onaj projekt s kojim mozes na ruter stavit linux
<jelly> Hrki: DD-WRT, OpenWRT, Tomato, vjerojatno ima jos koji
<Hrki> e to :)
<Hrki> thx
<Hrki> koji je po tebi naj
<jelly> probao sam samo jedan, pa ne znam
<SilverSpace> guba ali beskorisno http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1YoCfm7nxU&feature=related
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: RYNO Motors Full Story, Views: 2999916, Rating: 97.8157%
<SilverSpace> Hrki: openwrt
<Hrki> moram prvo vidjet dali imam ok ruter :)
<SilverSpace> eh da
<Hrki> onaj stariji nije zadovoljio :)
<SilverSpace> tp-link pod obavezno
<jelly> jel dobijas ti kakvu proviziju od Kineza, SilverSpace 
<Hrki> imam tp-link :D
<SilverSpace> jelly: :) 
<SilverSpace> Hrki: koji 
<Hrki> SilverSpace: samo imam model TD-W8951ND
<Hrki> koji nije na listi :/
<Hrki> bem ti misa
<SilverSpace> eh
<jelly> bem ti trekpojnt
<jelly> bemtiklit!
<Hrki> koji ti imas model
<SilverSpace> WR842ND
<Hrki> woooo, ipak sam ga naso :)
<jelly> jel se vama ostalima u ZG cini da je nebo crvenkaste nijanse
<SilverSpace> meni ne gledajuci prema zapadu
<jelly> sad vise nije 
<jelly> valjda je bio zalaz
<jelly> da, 18:15
<Hrki> steta da svaki ruter nema linux po defaultu
<jelly> magla / oblaci su ga skroz rasprsili
<Hrki> to bi bila odlicna fora
<jelly> Hrki: pa hrpa ih ima
<Hrki> pa kako da se onda ssh-am :D
<jelly> svi ti ruteri na koje mozes instalirati svoju distru za ruter vec imaju standardni firmver na linuxu
<jelly> samo nije otvoren za petljanje
<SilverSpace> Hrki: imaju imaju 
<SilverSpace> )
<Hrki> ma neznam sta to uopce zakljucavaju, pa njima je u interesu da ljudi prckaju, sjebu i kupe novi :)
<jelly> u interesu im je i da ljude opet kupe od njih ak je dobro radio
<jelly> odn. bitnije, da ISP-jevi opet kupe od njih
<SilverSpace> ha http://www.svijet-medija.hr/p/Tablet-ra%C4%8Dunalo-ASUS-Google-Nexus-7,-8GB,-crni/41236/
<SilverSpace> 200$ ameri
<SilverSpace> ovi jos hoce uzeti 150$ 
<SilverSpace> fuck
<SilverSpace> jelly: imace imam tri tp-linka i sva tri razlicita
<SilverSpace> :)
<Hrki> heh jelly ali samo 95% usera bi nesto prckalo, mislis da bi ostali kuzili se spojiti na ssh :D
<Hrki> mislim samo 5% :D
<SilverSpace> Hrki: iznenadio bi se ti :)
<SilverSpace> sto sve ljudi znaju pokvariti
<Hrki> a znam, ali znam dok trebaju tipkat nesto po konzoli vecina njih odustaje
<SilverSpace> eh zato je i zatvoreno za te i takve copy paste
<SilverSpace> umjetnike
<Hrki> jelly: opet da te malo umorim o dns-u :), dali provideri vide samo domenu koju requestam ili i npr. google.com/i_ovo/i_to.html
<Hrki> znaci, dali oni vide samo google.com ili i nastavke (to pitanje postavljam u smislu DNS logova, ne i ostalih)
<jelly-home> some domenu
<jelly-home> samo*
<Hrki> ako recimo kucam IP onda nikom nist?
<jelly-home> ovisi
<jelly-home> za vecinu web stranica, IP nije dovoljan
<Hrki> a za ssh?
<jelly-home> tj. ako pises IP, nece prikazati ono sto bi htio
<Hrki> po meni to nema veze sa dns-om ako kucam ip
<jelly-home> za ssh za sad smijes koristiti IP tj. serveru nije bitno
<Hrki> odlicno, jer me jedan "informaticar" sa FOI-a uvjeravao da ISP uvijek sve vidi neovisno o SSH tunelu/VPN-u
<Hrki> reko, no way...
<jelly-home> sad smo pricali samo o DNS-u
<jelly-home> ako imas neku vrstu enkriptiranog tunela poput SSH ili neki VPN ili SSL, ako je dogovor izmedju dvije krajnje tocke dobro izveden, osoba u sredini vidi samo tko prica, i donekle koliko se prica, ali ne vidi sto se prica
<jelly-home> sto je poanta takvog tunela
<Hrki> takoje
<Hrki> jedino sta mogu jest desifrirati pakete
<jelly-home> ne mogu
<Hrki> sta ne
<SilverSpace> odoh gledati hokej
<Hrki> jelly-home: kolka je enkripcija kod ssh-a, jel tu isto ima neke bit-ove kako npr kod ssl-a, recimo 128 bitni kljuc
<Hrki> valjda si me skuzio :D
<jelly-home> da, al sta ti to znaci
<jelly-home> man ssh_config, trazi Ciphers, pa onda pitaj gugl koliko koji "bita" koristi
<Hrki> heh, za pocetak bi trebo pogledat neki dokumentarac o enkripcijama opcenito :D da uopce skuzim o cemu se tu radi
<Hrki> ali procitat cu prvo man
<jelly-home> bitovi ne znace puno
<jelly-home> 128 bita u jednom algoritmu moze biti ~ekvivalent (po tezini) 1024 bita u drugom
<Hrki> uglavnom, kazes da se ti paketi nemogu provalit
<Hrki> a je taj SSL/SSH na istu foru?
<jelly-home> za sad ne mogu
<jelly-home> SSL i SSH, da, uz uvjet da je pocetni dogovor izmedju krajnjih tocaka dobro izveden.  A u slucaju SSL prometa to cesto nije.
<Hrki> heh, a kako se to provjeri :)
<jelly-home> tesko -- ako te poslodavac ili drzava zeli spijunirati, racunaj da mogu vidjeti i https:// promet 
<Hrki> prije je firefox govorio ako je bio partialni SSL
<jelly-home> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Man-in-the-middle_attack
<Hrki> znaci recimo ako su na sajtu bile vanjske slike
<Hrki> a ali vise ne kuzim zasto ne govori to
<jelly-home> Firefox u sebi sadrzi popis izdavaca certifikata kojima se vjeruje.  Vlasnik svakog hosta kupi certifikat kod nekog izdavaca, i pri toj kupnji mora na neki nacin dokazati da mu stvarno pripada taj host.
<Hrki> e znam za to, moras kupti onaj certifikat kad kupujes domenu
<Hrki> da te firefox ne tlaci, tj da je signet by verisign 
<jelly-home> Taj certifikat se instalira na host, i kad firefox pristupa na https://host, moze vidjeti da je gore certifikat koji je izdao dobar izdavac, kojem Firefox vjeruje
<Hrki> yep, znam da ima komanda na serveru da updejta certifikate
<Hrki> jer je meni to bio problem 
<jelly-home> ako si poslodavac i imas kontrolu nad mreznim prometom i zelis nadgledati sto rade radnici, mozes u Firefox svima u popis dodati sebe kao izdavaca
<Hrki> ali kad kupis domeni znam da moras opet kupiti neki certifikat
<Hrki> ne kuzim cemu to
<jelly-home> i onda se praviti da si https://gmail.com
<Hrki> kak mislis praviti?
<Hrki> onde ode na gmail.com i onda ga prebaci na tvoju stranicu?
<jelly-home> sad Firefox vjeruje tebi kao izdavacu, i mozes presresti promet i radniku dati svoj certifikat
<Hrki> a cemu sluzi ona stvar da kod name providera moras kupiti neku glupost da ti firefox automatski prihvati cerfitikat za domenu
<Hrki> oni verisign i slicni
<jelly-home> to su ti certifikati koje mozes kupiti samo kad dokazes da si vlasnik ordedjene domene ili hosta
<jelly-home> verisign je jedan od izdavaca
<jelly-home> i kao takav se nalazi u Firefoxovom popisu izdavaca kojima se vjeruje
<jelly-home> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Certificate_authority # "autoritet za izdavanje certifikata"
<Hrki> jel ti mozda koristis firefox?
<jelly-home> i firefox i chrome i operu :-|
<Hrki> heh, wtf?
<jelly-home> i internet explorer ponekad
<Hrki> lol
<jelly-home> The 2012 Nobel Peace Prize was awarded to the European Union (EU) "for over six decades contributed to the advancement of peace and reconciliation, democracy and human rights in Europe".
<jelly-home> koja @#$%^ reklama
<Hrki> da smijeh kad sam to cuo
<ivoks> pa objektivno...
<ivoks> mozemo reci sto god hocemo i puno toga oko EU ne valja, ali
<ivoks> da je donijela nevidjeno mirnodopsko razdoblje medju svojim clanicama - je
<ivoks> nikad u europi nije mir trajao ovako dugo
<ivoks> taman da se i sutra raspadne, u europi je mir trajao 60 godina
<ivoks> i svi su napredovali
<jelly-home> da, medju clanicama, a sto su clanice radile drugdje
<ivoks> jos bolje pitanje...
<ivoks> pogledaj sto su clanice radile 50ih, a sto su radile 90ih
<ivoks> od jedne velike britanije koja ja kontrolirala indiju, kanadu...
<ivoks> nizozmske sa surinamima
<ivoks> francuske po cijelom svijetu
<jelly-home> sto je francuska radila u alziru, ili UK na Falkandima, ili ...
<ivoks> korak unaprijed
<jelly-home> pa...
<ivoks> ratova ce uvijek biti
<ivoks> ali oni najkrvaviji su uvijek bili u europi
<ivoks> ako tamo doneses mir... kapa dole
<jelly-home> ma kurac
<jelly-home> tutsi i hutui se pokolju u milijunima
<jelly-home> za Afriku nikog nije briga 
<jelly-home> tamo je bilo mirnije valjda dok su bile sve kolonije
<ivoks> pa nije EU SAD da uvodi mir po cijelom svijetu :)
<jelly-home> vidis dobra ideja
<Hrki> oni samo uvode mir po bliskom istoku
<Hrki> jer im je stalo do muslimana
<jelly-home> s/muslimana/nafte/
<Hrki> ja ipak mislim da su oni dobri, i da im je stalo do muslimana :)
<Hrki> mos mislit, prokleti supci
<Hrki> nek samo izgrade nuklearke ovi iranci i pakistanci
<Hrki> nebudu njih zidovi jebali...
<Hrki> a te zidove nitko ne voli, osim naravno amera
<ivoks> http://www.ntp.org/
<ivoks> treba bi tu biti sat neki :)
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/429327_10151096821531840_1207737449_n.jpg
<ivoks> ahahahaha
<Hrki> epic :)
<Hrki> samo ja dok gledam svoje kontakte za oko 30% njih uopce nemam pojima tko su
<ivoks> pricaj mi...
<ivoks> dosta za danas
<jelly-home> ne znam jel bi ljubio ili tukao ove u #postfix kanalu
<jelly-home> vjerojatno ni jedno, samo je jedna cura i ima gadnu narav
<jelly-home> heh http://sourceforge.net/projects/posixovl/
<jelly-home>  FUSE filesystem that provides POSIX functionality - UNIX-style permissions, ownership, special files - for filesystems that do not have such, e.g. vfat. It is a modern equivalent of the UMSDOS fs.
#ubuntu-hr 2012-10-13
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> opa webber
<Hrki> jutro
<ivoks> http://i.imgur.com/yU7bA.gif
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.cooking-hacks.com/index.php/documentation/tutorials/raspberry-pi-to-arduino-shields-connection-bridge
<n1> pozdrav
<n1> se spaja netko s vodafone dongleon na net, tj. trebao bih upute kako instalirati driver
<n1> već sam dosta toga probao
<SilverSpace> hm
<SilverSpace> vikendom bas i nema nekoga ovdje 
<SilverSpace> koji je to model
<n1> k3565
<n1> skinuo pakete s ove str. https://forge.betavine.net/frs/?group_id=12 no terminal baci error
<n1> usb modeswitch je došao sa instalacijom
<SilverSpace> ode
<Hrki> jel ima neki public news server, ovaj od carneta me zeza u zadnje vrijeme
<Bosnix> pozz svima
<Bosnix> da li postoji mogucnost da se naruci ubuntu na kucnu adresu
<Hrki> da, mozes kupiti cd
<Hrki> https://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=17
<Bosnix> a nema vise besplatnih dostava?
<Hrki> nemam ti pojima
<dodobas> ste vidjeli kad 
<dodobas> XPS datoteku
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aU6VBTGjYkk&feature=g-hist
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: estonia twelve months, Views: 114076, Rating: 97.32523%
#ubuntu-hr 2012-10-14
<ipozgaj> oj
<Vlado> Može mala pomoć oko USC na XUbuntu ?
<budz0r> jutro
<Vlado>  Može mala pomoć oko USC na XUbuntu ?
<Vlado> Dobro Jutro budz0r:-D
<budz0r> kaj te muci vlado
<Vlado> Ne radi mi usc
<budz0r> sto se desi kad ga pokrenes
<Vlado> Kad kliknem na instaliraj, ništa se ne događa.
<Vlado> Isto i sa "ukloni"
<Vlado> XUbuntu (xfce)
<budz0r> hmmmm
<budz0r> sto kaze syslog
<Vlado> ?
<budz0r> var/log/syslog
<budz0r> ima li mozda tamo kakva korisna informacija
<Vlado> gdje? 
<budz0r> to sto se nista ne dogadja, ne moze bas puno pomoc
<Vlado> gdje da pogledam ?
<budz0r> ima li ikakva korisna informacija po pitanju USC-a u log datoteci /var/log/syslog
<budz0r> syslog je datoteka
<budz0r> koju mozes otvoriti editorom
<Vlado> Dobro, a gdje se točno nalazi ta datoteka?
<budz0r> vlado oprosti ali dvaput sam ti vec napisao gdje se nalazi
<budz0r> '/var/log'
<budz0r> pokreni u komandnoj liniji 'gedit /var/log/syslog'
<budz0r> prije nego otovoris datoteku pokreni usc i pokusaj nesto instalirati
<budz0r> i nakon toga pokreni ovo gedit...
<Vlado> Oct 14 11:31:33 Acer AptDaemon: INFO: InstallFile() was called: /home/vlado/Preuzimanja/ubuntu-tweak_0.8.0-1~precise1_all (7).deb
<Vlado> Oct 14 11:31:33 Acer AptDaemon.Trans: INFO: Queuing transaction /org/debian/apt/transaction/a7346389975f40d19f8d74ec6fdefa37
<budz0r> Vlado: ajde sad ugasi software center
<Vlado> Jesam
<budz0r> i u komandnoj liniji pokreni 'sudo apt-get update' pa mi reci jel ti se pojave kakve greske mozda
<Vlado> Na kraju toga kaže ovo:
<Vlado> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ precise/partner i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<Vlado> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<budz0r> a ha
<budz0r> nije to neka greska
<budz0r> e mozes li na pastebin poslati sadrzaj datoteke '/etc/apt/sources.list'
<Vlado> znači: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<budz0r> da, i onda sadrzaj te datoteke kopiras na pastepin.com i posaljes link
<budz0r> kickali vladu
<vileni> jutro
<ravilov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrIxH6DToXQ
<datase> ravilov: Title: Red Bull Stratos - freefall from the edge of space, Views: 31, Rating: 97.720746%
<ravilov> Red Bull Stratos - LIVE
<jelly-home> ok, to je kraci link od http://www.youtube.com/redbull?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Stratos-National-NB-Desktop-Exact&utm_group=Athletes-Felix_Baumgartner&utm_term=felix+baumgartner
<ravilov> lol
<dodobas> sptv
<jelly-home> nemrem full-screenati jubito na jednom ekranu i raditi nes korisno na drugom :-|
<jelly-home> crko stream
<dodobas> sportska TV
<n1> poz koristi li netko vodafone mobile connect stick za spajanje na ubuntu 12.04?
<jelly-home> ah, 720p je puno stabilniji od 1080p
<jelly-home> i iz nekog razloga 720p yt stream kasni cijelu minutu za sptv
<jelly-home> komentatori na sptv ne znaju slusati ili ne zanju prevadjati
<jelly-home> lik ima problema sa grijacem za vizor i lice, a oni briju o "izjednacavanju temperature kod izlaska"
<jelly-home> najs
<jelly-home> 38km visine (39km od razine mora), 1170km/h brzina slobodnog pada
<obruT> 5~
<obruT> jutro...
<obruT> malo sam bio izvan dogadjanja...
<obruT> skocio je ?
<jelly-home> jeste
<ravilov> jelly-home, tocnije kasnio je 1:15
<jelly-home> ravilov: tocno koliko kasni je tesko reci jer ovisi o bufferu od flasha i bufferu za DVB-T od televizije ili bufferu za kajgod od IPTV-a
<ravilov> jelly-home, a dobro, meni je tocno toliko kasnio :p
<jelly-home> kod mene je bilo 1:06 razlike izmedju sptv na iptv kanti i na jubito
<ravilov> youtube (nemam pojma koji stream) vs. B.net
<ravilov> tj. sptv
<ravilov> funny jer mi je i internet preko B.net :D
<ipozgaj> o ravioli, long time no hear :)
<ipozgaj> ravilov
<ipozgaj> grrr
#ubuntu-hr 2013-10-07
<BotaniCar> Neke mi se stranice nece otvoriti ako se prvo ne ucitaju google adds-i , nerado bi ih pustio kroz content filter, imate prijedloge ( isto tako ne bi dodavao per-site exclusione za sve stranice koje unatoc addsima moram moci ucitati)?
<BotaniCar> content filtering mi rade squid-dansguardian-clamav
<BotaniCar> .weather Sesvete
<datase> BotaniCar: The current temperature in Zagreb, Croatia is 13.9°C (11:13 AM CEST on October 07, 2013). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 83%. Dew Point: 11.0°C. Pressure: 30.30 in 1026 hPa (Steady). 
<BotaniCar> .weather Zagreb / Maksimir
<datase> BotaniCar: The current temperature in Zagreb, Croatia is 13.9°C (11:14 AM CEST on October 07, 2013). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 83%. Dew Point: 11.0°C. Pressure: 30.30 in 1026 hPa (Steady). 
<Mmike> strudl_muffin
<Mmike> wtf :)
<ivoks> Mmike: w
<ivoks> e
<ivoks> Mmike: kak si zadovoljan s s3 mini?
<Mmike> tak tak
<ivoks> Mmike: sto ne valja?
<Mmike> spor je
<Mmike> nakon desirea je bio zmaj, dakako
<Mmike> al' je imao i 4.0 android
<Mmike> svaki slijedeci upgrade androida ga uspori i to podosta
<Mmike> doduse, ja sam ga i nakrcao sranjima, najvise sam ga ujebo sa csipsimpleom
<ivoks> a 4.2 siguno nece dobiti
<Mmike> nit mora, brijem da ce 4.2 bit JOS sporiji
<ivoks> 4.2 je brzi nego 4.1
<Mmike> a nema ciganmoda za njega (jos) pa ga nisam probao rootati
<Mmike> mah, tak je i 4.1 brzi nego 4.0, mozda je brzi na s3/s4, s3mini je sporiji od s2
<Mmike> jedino kaj je dobro je kaj ima 4GB za aplikacije
<Mmike> s2 ima 2
<Mmike> tak da fakat s prostorom nema beda
<ivoks> Mmike: sto mislis, bi li dao 170 funti za njega?
<ivoks> mislis da vrijedi toliko?
<Mmike> aj to u nase novce
<Mmike> cekaj
<ivoks> *9
<Mmike> mislim da ne
<Mmike> cek
<budz0r> ivoks: nexus 4
<ivoks> budz0r: nexus 4 se vise ne prodaje
<ivoks> sad ga mozes naci na amazonu za 4000kn
<Mmike> a u biti
<Mmike> 1300 kuna cca trazi ekipa na njuskalu za s3 mini
<Mmike> kajjaznam
<Mmike> ivoks: radije uzmi s2
<Mmike> ima manje memorije za aplikacije al' je znatno brzi
<ivoks> hm, vidis, vidis...
<Mmike> plus, mosh ciganmod metnut i maknut sva samsungova sranja
<budz0r> ivoks: ili mozda galaxy nexus
<jelly> kad kazes memorija za aplikacije mislis interni flash?
<BotaniCar> Meni moj LF nije spor, ali mi se pre cesto pali OOMkiller :( 
<BotaniCar> *lg
<Mmike> jelly: da, al' je particioniran interno, valjda
<Mmike> jer imam 16GB storagea, od toga 4 za app, a 12 je k'o usb storage 
<Mmike> i jos imam 32G karticu unutra
<Mmike> i nemam opciju 'move to sd card', dok zena na s2, isti android, ima :)
<Mmike> al' ona ima 2 gige za aplikacije i 14G interni storage i jos 32G karticu
<Mmike> a jedno 10GB svakom zauzimaju fotke i filmeki deteta
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: imas onaj "link2SD" koji premjesti sve na external storage, a telefonu podmetne symlinkove 
<jelly> za link2SD mora biti uredjaj rootan 
<BotaniCar> Sto i nije neki bed
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nema potrebe za time vise
<Mmike> android sam zna na sdkartu metnit ako treba
<jelly> ak zna zasto je onda bitno koliko ima memorije za aplikacije
<Mmike> jedino mi glpo sto cache od aplikacija nece na sdkard
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: mozda krivo citam, iznad si napisao da te nekaj muci kaj nemres 'move to sdcard' napraviti. Ovo je workaround za to, nisam dalje citao 
<Mmike> jelly: zato kaj nemre cijela aplikacija na sdcard
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ne :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: imam dost memorije, nemam taj bed
<Mmike> iako nemam tu opciju
<Mmike> sto je cudno, doduse
<Mmike> a'l eto
<BotaniCar> usput, se netko zezao s customizacijom OOMa na 'droidima ? Ima li smisla ?
<Mmike> gledam, instagram, recimo
<Mmike> 800 MB u cacheu
<Mmike> a nezna na sdcard to
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: 'el to onaj isti instagram koji claima ownership na sve slike koje se kroz njega naprave ? 
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> nema takvog
<Mmike> odo prijavit dete
<jelly> sta je dijete skrivilo
<dodobas> Mmike: koja mu je dezignacijska oznaka... Mario Jr ?
<jelly> Juniorio
<dodobas> ma mora biti neki pravo Rvacki... Luka/Ivan/Spasoje
<jelly> Luiđi?
<Mmike> Luka Frane Strahomor
<dodobas> ako je Luka... vise ne pričamo...
<dodobas> dec it
<Mmike> i tak si tipkamo stalno
<Mmike> pa nema veze :)
<dodobas> ic al over
<jelly> Strahomor!
<weshmashian> mornin'
<weshmashian> Sigsimund
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kad ce se Filip moc' doc' igrat' s Lukom ? :) Mozda mu i prehladu donese ! 
<weshmashian> znas da su godine kad se pocne nalazit da se klinci igraju / razmjene bolesti a piva postane sekundarna :)
<jelly> PTD 
<weshmashian> psp?
<jelly> playtime transmitted disease
<Mmike> Uvelo dete u sistem.
<Mmike> Sad ima broj.
<jelly> JmBG
<jelly> Mmike: samo jedan broj?  Nisi dobio i JMBG i OIB?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> samo oib
<Mmike> po jmbg idem u srijedu na muriju
<jelly> pih
<BotaniCar> Fino, zigosan je :) Koliko je trajalo ?
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: znam da su godine cim mi u kaslic dolaze racuni na moje ime, a ne staraca :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: 15 minuta
<Mmike> malo smo u panici bili, kak ce to bit, jer je iso s nama
<Mmike> al' bilo skroz kul
<Mmike> poceo cendrat nekih 5 minuta od doma
<BotaniCar> Pitam jer, kad smo mi morali u Petrinjsku, 2h smo bili tamo .. 
<BotaniCar> Aha, cek, ti u stvari nisi jos na murji bio :)
<BotaniCar> Dzubrad izbacila nagios4, jos ga nema u centosa 
<jelly> kad?!?!
<jelly> uostalom sta se brinem, to ce bit u debianu 9 2017
<jelly> :-D
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pa ne
<Mmike> BotaniCar: idem to u srijedu
<Mmike> al' sad tihana ne mora vise samnom
<BotaniCar> jelly: ne znam kad, kliknuo sam higijene radi 'check for updates' na pocetnom ekranu - iskoci mi da ima nova verzija .. 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: lol @racuni
<weshmashian> kaj se petrnjiske tice, to smo isto u 15min obavili, bili svi pristojni pa nas pustili
<weshmashian> petrinjske*
<Mmike> ma, to cu u srijedu
<Mmike> ili cetvrtak
<Mmike> to mogu solo
<Mmike> i onu paru od grada
<Mmike> i onu paru od hzzoa
<jelly> sto mjesta za jedno dijete
<jelly> jel osiguran na mamu ili na tatu
<Hrki> poz, jel se porez na auto placa svake godine ?
<Hrki> znaci, ide tehnicki i osiguiranje
<Mmike> Hrki: da, ako ti je auto mladji od 10 godina
<Mmike> ili tako nesto
<CTCP3> http://www.katastar.hr/dgu/pretrazivac
<CTCP3> "Obveznim upisom kontrolnog broja zaštiæuje se privatnost podataka."
<CTCP3> kakva im je to fora "zaštiæuje se privatnost podataka" kad pokazu sve podatke
<CTCP3> samo jebu ljude u mozak s tim "captchama"
<CTCP3> 50 puta sam danas morao utipkavat te gluposti
<Mmike> tko tu nije u .hr?
<CrazyLemon> <--
<jelly-home> Slovenija se ne racuna <g>
<Mmike> CrazyLemon: mosh otic na realtitygang.com (NOT safe for work), i onda kliknit na 'zeleni gumb na kojem pise 'enter', i onda nakon toga u gornjem desnom kutu na 'join'
<Mmike> i rec kud te redirekta?
<Mmike> na https://join.realitygang.com
<Mmike> ili na vend-o.com kurac
<Mmike> ?
 * jelly-home ima proxy u .de
<jelly-home> http://join.realitygang.com/signup/signup.php?step=2&nats=MTAwNDA0Ny4xMDExMi4xMS4xMS4wLjAuMC4wLjA&tpl=join&template=join&signup[custom2]=RG:TOUR:HOME:LINK%20%20header-top-join-now&trackevent=RG:TOUR:HOME:LINK%20%20header-top-join-now
<CTCP3> Oops! Google Chrome could not find realtitygang.com
<jelly-home> kad Mmike samo na tity misli
<jelly-home> a htio je reć realitygang.com
<Mmike> jelly: jea, i kad kliknes na to?
<jelly-home> Mmike: to je nakon dva klika koja si rekao
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> .de proxy
<Mmike> mah, ne kuzim
<jelly-home> a i rvackoj se dobije drito vendo?
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> jelly: mosh probat opet, kroz .de proxy?
<Hrki> Mmike: cek, pa platim porez dok ga kupujem
<Hrki> zasto placat porez svake godine ?
<jelly-home> cek dok pobrisem sve kekse
<Mmike> Hrki: zasto uopce placat porez? :)
<Mmike> Hrki: ovisi dal' platis porez - ja, recimo, nisam platio porez sad kad sam kupio auto zato kaj sam ga kupio od d.o.oa nekog
<Hrki> pa tko ce ceste gradit ili uhljebe financirat
<Mmike> ON je platio PDV, doduse, mosh rec da sam ga i ja platio jer mi je on uveco cijenu auta za PDV
<Mmike> al, ovaj godisnji porez - to je porez na luksuz
<Mmike> to ti nekih 300-500 kuna
<Mmike> tak nekak
<Mmike> jelly-home: thnx
<Hrki> nisam znao da se to placa
<Mmike> ma, to ti dodje doma uplatnica, platis i bok bok
<jelly-home> Mmike: sad je otisao na https://secure7.vend-o.com/form.php?site_id=7395&username_hide=0&password_hide=0&logindata_hide=0&identifier=2day100&custom_data=429390352%2Abc717dc2f8844cc79f31207bc02a1ee9%2A0%2A10112%2A1004047&approval_url=https%3A%2F%2Fsecure.spicetv.com%2Fsignup%2Freturnurl_vendo.php%3Fok%3D1%26email%3D%7BEMAIL%7D%26username%3D%7BUSERNAME%7D%26password%3D%7BPASSWORD%7D%26firstname%3D%7BFIRSTNAME%7D%26lastname%3D%7BLASTNAME%7D%26
<jelly-home> address1%3D%7BSTREET%7D%26city%3D%7BCITY%7D%26zip%3D%7BZIP%7D%26country%3D%7BCOUNTRY%7D%26custom_data%3D%7BCUSTOM_DATA%7D%26offer_id%3D%7BOFFER_IDENTIFIER%7D%26custom_data%3D429390352%2Abc717dc2f8844cc79f31207bc02a1ee9%2A0%2A10112%2A1004047&decline_url=https%3A%2F%2Fsecure.spicetv.com%2Fsignup%2Freturnurl_vendo.php%3Fok%3D0%26email%3D%7BEMAIL%7D%26username%3D%7BUSERNAME%7D%26password%3D%7BPASSWORD%7D%26firstname%3D%7BFIRSTNAME%7D%26lastname
<jelly-home> %3D%7BLASTNAME%7D%26address1%3D%7BSTREET%7D%26city%3D%7BCITY%7D%26zip%3D%7BZIP%7D%26country%3D%7BCOUNTRY%7D%26custom_data%3D%7BCUSTOM_DATA%7D%26offer_id%3D%7BOFFER_IDENTIFIER%7D%26custom_data%3D429390352%2Abc717dc2f8844cc79f31207bc02a1ee9%2A0%2A10112%2A1004047&natscode=MTAwNDA0Ny4xMDExMi4xMS4xMS4wLjAuMC4wLjA&affiliate_id=1004047&program_id=10112&campaign_id=0&_neo_fwd=1
<Mmike> nije nist veliko
<jelly-home> jebo
<Mmike> jelly-home: da, matere mu
<Mmike> thnx
<jelly-home> dajebo!
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<jelly-home> to je preko istog proxyja, prvi put jedno, drugi put drugo
<Mmike> da, prvi put je bio prek starih prod servera, drugi put sam njih disejblo i turnio preko novog testnog servera
<jelly-home> al prek vend-o je jeftinije ;-)
<Mmike> kaj da? :) :) 
<Mmike> vend-o se, vele mi, koristi za high-risk payment drzave (u koju ocito spada i kroejsa)
<jelly-home> prije je bilo 30 eura, sad je 27 na mjesec ;-)
<jelly-home> taj vendo sajt ima jako stare postavke za ssl/tls
<jelly-home> Chrome se buni, a mozda i https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=secure7.vend-o.com
<Mmike> taj nije kod nas
<Mmike> hah
<Mmike> i blah
<jelly-home> jah
<jelly-home> <Bach> ah
<jelly-home> ha, kupio sam neki dugotrajni kruh u Konzumu i skuzio da je narezan
<jelly-home> sad cemo vidit jel Ameri imaju pravo sa "best thing since sliced bread"
<Hrki> nije mi jasno za ovaj tor, kazu da se lako otrije
<Hrki> a nisu znali tko vodi stranicu silkroad
<CrazyLemon> Mmike late reply - na vend-o.com :)
<Mmike> CrazyLemon: thnx :)
<CrazyLemon> np :)
<CrazyLemon> ako bude trebalo testirat jos koji pr0n site..tu sam :>
<Mmike> postgres developer u USA, 130k godisnje. A ja tu trunem :/
<Hrki> pa tamo bolje zivi hostesa nego kod nas doktori
<jelly-home> e sad, dal bolje zivi je sasvim druga stvar od toga kolika joj je bruto placa
<CTCP3> Hrki hackeru
<Mmike> glup sam
<Mmike> trebo sam rec da bi radio za pol para, ali telecommuting
<Mmike> working
<Mmike> kako vec :)
<jelly-home> ovdje: 42k$ = 240kkn godisnje = 12kkn neto place, i zivis vrlo pristojno cak i u skupom zagrebu; tamo ti od 130k$ ode vecina na troskove zivota jer vjerojatno moras biti blizu sugave silicon valley
<Mmike> http://benchmarksgame.alioth.debian.org
<Mmike> jelly-home: pa, nisam bas siguran
<Mmike> za $10k mjesecno zivis tamo jako jako fino
<jelly-home> i imas zdravstveno i mirovinsko?
<Mmike> kza 10k imas i batlera :)
<Mmike> http://swtch.com/~rsc/regexp/regexp1.html
<BotaniCar_> #windows-server: "You can't badmout cloud here, it's not allowed"
#ubuntu-hr 2013-10-08
<jelly-home> http://imgur.com/gallery/iG83WlA
<BotaniCar_> http://obris.org/hrvatska/intervju-zeljko-pavlin-vhs-2-je-neusporediva-s-postojecim-puskama/
<BotaniCar_> pewpew 
<BotaniCar_> 'jutrož
<Mmike> mlje
<BotaniCar_> Mmike: koliko si spavao ? :D
<Mmike> od nekih 3 do nekih 9
<Mmike> radio sam do cca pol 2, pa sam taman dosao na hranjenje
<Mmike> nikak se poslozit s podrigivanjem
<BotaniCar_> 6h u komadu.. pickumater, ja toliko ni sad ne spavam :) 
<Mmike> da, fino je bilo nocas
<Mmike> noc prije toga 2 x 2 sata i onda jos cuku
<MmikePoso> o jebemti bnet
<BotaniCar_> E,da, to je ocekivani pattern :) 
<Mmike> Komisija za prijem na posao razgovara s jednim kandidatom i postavljaju pitanja:
<Mmike> Komisija: -"I što smatrate da je Vaša najveća slabost?"
<Mmike> Kandidat: -"Iskrenost."
<Mmike> -"Iskrenost? Ne mislim da je iskrenost slabost..."
<Mmike> -"Jebe mi se Å¡to vi mislite..."
<Mmike> Stavlja Cigo oglas u novine: "'Ko ima para nek' se javi, imam ja novčanik pa da nešto iskombinujemo."
<Vlado9A3CY> ne kuzim samo je li cigo taj oglas u novine stavio ujutro ili popodne :D
<Mmike> m? :)
<Hrki> kako to da USA moze zatvoriti .onion domene ?
<jelly-home> to nisu domene... https://www.torproject.org/docs/hidden-services.html.en
<Hrki> http://www.jutarnji.hr/multimedia/archive/00605/silkroad460b_605014S0.jpg
<Hrki> znaci ovi su server zatvorili, a ne domenu
<CTCP3> preuzeli server, da
<CTCP3> buduci da domena ne postoji
<CTCP3> dobar je biznis lik napravio
<CTCP3> navodno 1 milijardu dolara je proslo prek toga xD
<SilverSpace> dan
<Hrki> pa di mu je bio server?
<Hrki> sta ne preuizmu server piratebayu ili kat-u
<Hrki> nije valjda da je bio u americi :D
<vzugcic> hello... zablokirao mi je ubuntu desktop (12.04LTS) sam od sebe za vrijeme rada, mogu li ga kako restartati iz konzole, tnx
<vzugcic> bez da naravno rebootam racunalo
 * vzugcic executing sudo reboot (see you later)
<Vlado9A3CY> da, to mi se sada vec drugi puta dogodilo, nestane mi panel, ne mogu do izbornika ili programa... ostane mi samo aktivni prozor na desktopu, sreca pa mi je prihvatio Ctrl-S ;)
<Vlado9A3CY> datoteka mi je nadam se prezivjela... valjda :)
<Mmike> mega-super-unity? :)
<Mmike> i xmir
<Mmike> ili kako se vec zove
<Mmike> koji ce to smijeh bit :)
<weshmashian> your lack of faith is disturbing :)
<SilverSpace> hm zvuk ide na xbmc a slika crna 
<SilverSpace> kkse je sad dogodilo
<Mmike> usmrdila mi se puretina u frizideru
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> A U TRI PICKE MATERINE
<SilverSpace> puretinu piletinu i druge kokosi ne drzati u fridge 
<SilverSpace> najvise dan
<SilverSpace> odmah se usmrde 
<weshmashian> najbolje imat prazan frizider, no problems there
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szA983CnNPg#t=68
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Best of Freeride Downhill - MTB, Views: 1852465, Rating: 99.186124%
<Mmike> jelo' veceras utakmica?
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gi6md16lvjY
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: EPIC T-SHIRT FAILS, Views: 2720097, Rating: 82.061634%
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kakva utakmica
<Mmike> hrv bel
<Mmike> ha
<Mmike> cini se da mi je dostupna amis optika
<SilverSpace> Mmike: tekma je u petak
<Mmike> jelly: kak bi ti parametriziro .screenrc file?
<sale> ehlo
<sale> ivoks: yo, kakve mailove dobivas? :-)
<Mmike> djesi, sale
<Mmike> nema te k'o dobrog UIja u Ubuntuu :)
<sale> lol :-D
<sale> Mmike: evo, malo tu, malo tamo
<sale> vi, kakote? :-)
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> pornjavarim
<Mmike> naucio sam danas da ne vjerujem dokumentaciji
<sale> tek danas? :-)
<Mmike> ma, onoj koju sam ja pisao :)
<sale> ah, imao sam i ja takav slucaj :-)
<SilverSpace> sale: pa di si ti 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jel se jos gleda f1
<sale> SilverSpace: evo me :-)
<sale> f1 se gleda, naravno
<Mmike> suzukica
<sale> Koreju jos nisam pogledao. Prva utrka koju sam propustio ove sezone
<Mmike> super je kad imas dete
<Mmike> nije se bed ustat rano :)
<sale> :-)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: naj staza u f1
<sale> ma jok, Belgija je vrh :-)
<Mmike> da, druga po redu
<Mmike> prva je belgija
<SilverSpace> sale: ma tam imas samo onaj jedan jebeni zavoj i nis drugo
<Mmike> SilverSpace: au contraire
<Mmike> imas hrpu jebenih zavoja
<sale> i onaj najjebeniji :-)
<Mmike> onaj les cesalj, ili kako vec, prije bruxellesa
<SilverSpace> mozda prije dvajst godina sad je i on u banani
<Mmike> i onda cmpus/stavelot
<Mmike> mraq
<Mmike> iako, da, suzuka je jebena definitivno
<sale> bio sam na Spa prosle godine
<sale> Eau-Rougue je jos ljepsi uzivo
<SilverSpace> :)
<sale> puno strmiji i duzi nego sto se cini na TV-u
<Mmike> sale: vozio?
<sale> a na dnu je toliko uzak, da ne mozes vjerovati kada vidis tocku gdje je Raikkonen prosle godine prestigao Webbera
<sale> Mmike: pjeske, nakon utrke
<SilverSpace> svabo opet prvak 
<Mmike> idem lec
<Mmike> ajte
<sale> ae
#ubuntu-hr 2013-10-09
<calmpitbull> morgen
<BotaniCar> Rumpelstilski ! 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jel vam se desio kad da ne izpodrigavate dete kak spada, i da je onda sav napuhan i da se dere i da nece podrignut?
<BotaniCar> Kak to mislis nece podrignut' ? Ne zna on jos kaj oce, ako ima kaj, podrignut ce. Nije nuzno da podrigne isti cas, jebga, nekad ga moras 10 min nanashati. Ne bu se od toga napuhal. 
<BotaniCar> Ne, nije.
<BotaniCar> fail at execution: http://i.imgur.com/3uN32wD.jpg
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ok, a kaj ak recimo ne podrigne?
<Mmike> recimo da je tihana dojila i da je zaspala i da ga nije podrignula
<Mmike> i onda se ovaj poceo dreljit nakon cuku i opet je dojila i opet je zaspala
<Mmike> i onda se nakon pol sata poceo dreljit opet i opet je dojila, recimo, i onda me zvala da ga nije podrignula i on je k'o lopta
<BotaniCar> Onda bu se zbljuval. Ako ima kaj, mali bu to bacil van, nema necu
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> e, a nakon koliko se saneli ustalilo mlijeko u sisama/
<BotaniCar> Mislim, ako place, ionako cete ga nositi. A kak ga nosite, ako ima sto, izaci ce. 
<BotaniCar> Ustalilo ? Imala je dost' mlijeka uvijek, samo je nekad mali bil prelijen cicati s cice (mora jako vuci) , pa je morala izdajati 
<weshmashian> ubuntu-hr, baby edition
<BotaniCar> Ne znam zakaj sam na maslac i sir prvo pomislio kad sam procitao "ustalilo mlijeko"
<weshmashian> :))
<BotaniCar> ubuntu-hr, for those without fears or prejudices ! 
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: kad si s Obijem bil na piFi zadnje ? 
<weshmashian> pred koji tjedan
<BotaniCar> Nekak bi bash pivil s njim, ako nista da mu cestitam kaj je jos normalan uz studij :D
<weshmashian> more or less se jednom mjesecno nadjemo
<weshmashian> :D
<BotaniCar> Kak ti sve stignes, ne kuzim :D
<weshmashian> kaj sve? :)
<weshmashian> ne stignem, pusti me zena tu i tam van ;)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ma... tihana 2 dana ima mlijeka, pa jedan dan nema, pa onda 3 dana ima, pa 2 dana nema, i tak :)
<Mmike> vele da je to normalno jer prvih mesec i sitno mali raste neredovito i ima nagle skokove i onda kad naraste sisa nije spremna pa treba dan/dva da se prilagodi
<Mmike> al' da to, kakti, prestane nakon mjesec - mjesec i pol
<Mmike> weshmashian: kak je tebil bilo?
<Mmike> tj, zeni ti
<weshmashian> Mmike: sve dok mali oce cuclat bu i mlijeka, nema da presusi
<weshmashian> Mmike: isto tak
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ne znam kaj bi ti rekao, mi smo imali samo slucajeva da se malom ne da vuchi. Receno nam je da tijelo zgenerira mlijeko, nema da nema, ali i mater i dete moraju bit' konstantno uporni. Ne znam .. 
<Mmike> pa oce on cuclat, al' sisa prazna
<Mmike> onak, nema
<Mmike> onda nakon 2-3 sata ima
<Mmike> al' onda pocica brzo to
<Mmike> i tak, cijeli dan je on nadrkan i izjebat i nekak navecer zaspi
<Mmike> i onda kroz noc ajde nekako
<weshmashian> i ok, budu se i jedan i drugi prilagodili
<BotaniCar> Pa, to je to. S vremenom bu cica znala da mora imati na lageru vishe. A ti ces imati prsatu zenu 
<Mmike> i ujutro sise duplo vece od mojih
<Mmike> i onda 2 dana jebenka, i opet pad
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> kolko treba da se prilagodi, cca? :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: je, prsata zena, najgore je kaj ju onda nesmijes ni pogledat jer bu te razbila :)
<BotaniCar> Joj, ako se ikad posvadim s zenom, slikati cu i staviti na internet slike njenih grudnjaka iz tog perioda.Padobrani,brate, PADOBRANI 
<weshmashian> lol
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nemojte se usporedjivati s nikim, to je najkraci put do sloma zivaca. 
<weshmashian> Mmike: kod nas je nesto manje od 2mj trebalo da sve dodje na svoje
<weshmashian> a i to kaj ti veli
<weshmashian> Mmike: ak se zapitkujes konstantno, samo se sjeti da su generacije prije sve to isto prosle
<Mmike> BotaniCar: AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHAHHHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHA
<weshmashian> inace se nebi borio s tim :)
<BotaniCar> Znam kaj sam si janapravil u glavi kad sam poceo gledati drugu djecu i brijati zakaj ovaj moj ne puze vech .. mali je za formalnim kalendarom razvoja kaskao tjedan dana, ja sam uspio razviti shizofreniju i sebi i okolini .. 
<weshmashian> nda, po mojoj punici mali je sa 6mj trebo citat rat i mir dok joggira okolo i zvace pecenju svinju
<weshmashian> i dalje je uvjerena da nekaj ne stima s malim... i nemres joj objasnit da je normalan :)
<weshmashian> kolko god moze bit normaln s obzirom da sam mu ja otac... :)
<BotaniCar> U stvari, nemres njoj objasniti da nije normalna (IMO) 
<weshmashian> to
<BotaniCar> Mozak mi jos prozvakava da te zena nekad pusti van, para .. kak si to uspio ? :D
<weshmashian> lol
<weshmashian> 'e, idem se nac s deckima', 'ok' :)
<weshmashian> tak i tak rijetko idem pa me pusti :)
<BotaniCar> JA:"e, idem se naci s deckima" ONA: http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSdgXnYE6MrxuQQwEHnF4Y8yBMZFP-CsEPYidHrR5ly8JK5jqS8
<weshmashian> :))
<weshmashian> a sve vise mi pocelo prolazit 'e, duze sam danas, idem sa sefom na pivu' :)
<BotaniCar> :) :) Kaj, zivi u nadi da ces poceti placu dobivati ako se dovoljno puta napijes s shefom ? :=)
<Mmike> bogme, dobili smo jebacki storidz
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-b-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/1374341_552380954831821_463992556_n.png
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: vecu*, da, i ja i ona ;)
<BotaniCar> MmikeT_: to ono ZSF chudo kaj je Kre testirao ?
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> kak nadjete na brzinu te fotke?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ne, novi neki drek, mega-kutija sa hrpom SSDova
<BotaniCar> kak mislis nadjemo ? Ti nemas na lokalnom disku teru-dve (ne)prikladnih memea, s ukesiranim tambnejlovima ? :D
<BotaniCar> o0o0o SSD strage bum si mogao u firmi priustiti otprilike dok ce svi drugi imati holo-kocke za pohranu .. 
<weshmashian> Mmike: isto kak smo sinoc pricali prek memea u ofisu :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: 'el vec raubate taj storage duze ? Umire li diskovlje ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ne, tek ce me pustit kre da zajasim gore za par dana
<Mmike> inace ovi isiloni sto ih trosimo, umiru diskovi, al' nist posebno. Al' ih je gazilijarda, pa se nit ne skuzi.
<Mmike> U biti je jedini bed kad se storage zapuni, jer onda kad dodas novi nod reshapeanje svega toga traje
<weshmashian> e, kolko opce storidza imamo?
<BotaniCar> Traje as in, ne ceka mi se, ili traje as in "traje k'o da su SATA diskovi unutra" ? 
<Mmike> OneFS                    3.2P    3.1P    111T    97%    /ifs
<Mmike>  BotaniCar pojma nemam, u biti
<Mmike> meni je to black box, kad ne radi zovem krea :)
<weshmashian> zasto sam uopce iso gledat njuze...
<Mmike> weshmashian: kaj ima? :) de sheraj :)
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: zato kaj su njuze sveti gral gluposti. Ne znam kak bi moj ego funkcionirao da ih nema 
<weshmashian> Mmike: nikaj novo :) pogledo subjecte, marko all as read i pici dalje :)
<weshmashian> hcol, jelte :)
<weshmashian> dosadno mi doma a na poso mi se jos neide...
<BotaniCar> Ne sjecam se da mi je ikad bilo dosadno :) 
<BotaniCar> Imao sam perioda kad sam bio manje u zaostatku s onim sto zelim raditi :)
<weshmashian> meh, dovrsim download pa idem raskopat x360
<weshmashian> napokon nasao prihvatljivi nacin kako iskoristit njegove controllere za igranje na piceku
<BotaniCar> Mmike: http://i.imgur.com/CCFIx1M.jpg
<Mmike> btwh
<Mmike> nema amis optiku jos
<Mmike> otkazujem ih, ostajem na Bnetu
<BotaniCar> Zakaj ti je optika tocno bitna ? Upload ?
<jelly> Leftload
<BotaniCar> Zvuci kao neka point 'n' click avantura, jelly :) 
<BotaniCar> OT: ima tko ideju kako uskladistiti kestene preko zime ? Brijem u branje za vikend, a ne znam kako bi ih spasaio da imam kaj globati i preko zime
<CTCP3> zamrz?
<jelly> right, vjerojatno ocistiti, pofuriti i zamrznuti
<BotaniCar> CTCP3: nadao sam se bilo kakvom drugom odgovoru (nemam preveliku skrinju) .. a nish, onda zaliha ne bu pre velika. Fala obojci
<BotaniCar> ovo s Centosom i Hyper-vom zna bit' tako blesavo. Stavis integration toolse (drivere,jel) i u procesu unloadas ata_piix driver .. OK .. vratim. Medjutim uninstall integration toolsa ti unloada opet .. svasreca pa se to samo na win2008 desava,a na 2k12 ne .. zgubil sam 15 minuta na mountanje CD-a
<CTCP3> http://www.jutarnji.hr/slijedi-totalna-rasprodaja-na-bubanj-idu-sve-luke--hrvatska-lutrija--croatia-airlines---/1131529/
<CTCP3> veli stara da se stavi u plasticnu vrecicu i negdje na hladno
<CTCP3> ne u frizider
<BotaniCar> CTCP3: To sam htio cuti! Imam drvenu kucicu u kojoj bu fanj hladno ! Fala majci ! 
<CTCP3> xd
<BotaniCar> IksDe ! 
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> gdje kupiti novi laptop
<vileni> tamo gdje je najjeftinije? :)
<SilverSpace> kaj sad vrijedi od ovih firmi u zg
<vileni> svi ce te ionako poslati u zelcos ili rugvicu na servis
<SilverSpace> vileni: :) 
<SilverSpace> u biti pitanje kaj kupiti koju firmu lenovo hp ili ??
<vileni> eh, tu sad mozes satima raspravljati, vise ti ovisi koji model uzimas
<vileni> tj do koliko para
<SilverSpace> uh najteze mi kupovati za nekog drugog 
<vileni> pa da
<SilverSpace> 5kk
<SilverSpace> max
<vileni> ako traze besplatni savjet, kazem im da si kupe najljepsi
<vileni> ako hoce precizan savjet, 500kn
<vileni> jos cekam nekog da uzme precizan savjet, ali barem ne gubim vrijeme :)
<SilverSpace> izgubit cu kuma :) ako nesto lose izabere 
<vileni> mozda onda izmedju lenovo i hp birati, sa dodatnom garancijom na 3 godine
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: ja sam za lenovo al hp nikada
<vileni> ja bi htio lenovo ali eto vec 4ti hp "vozim" i nikad problema kod mene
<vileni> a brat i njegova kolegica dobili isti lenovo na isti dan
<vileni> njegov bi prosao pod novi
<SilverSpace> da gledam koji ima duzu garanciju :)
<vileni> njenom riknulo pola toga i ispao rub ekrana, tipkovnica napola ne radi
<calmpitbull> vileni: hahaha
<calmpitbull> ja sam konstantno na asusu i nikada problema
<vileni> i da, toshiba koju uopce ne volim ima onu garanciju bez obzira na sve
<vileni> sto je mozda bolji izbor za nekog tko ne pazi bas :)
<calmpitbull> zato moja zena ima toshibu
<SilverSpace> ja imam dva lenova i nikad nis tj. crkla mi wifi kartica na jednom
<jelly> koludo
<calmpitbull> ma neka uzme mac air ;)
<vileni> skupo nazalost :)
<jelly> ja bi uzeo hp ak ima dobru tastaturu sa klitacem
<SilverSpace> dell ima najduzu garanciju 
<vileni> trenutacno imam 8530w na koristenju, novi kostao 15kkn, sad vrijede 3k
<BotaniCar> jelly: nisam znao da si takav sexista :( HP s mini penisom nije dovoljno dobar, ha ? :D
<vileni> i to mi je idealno, je koju generaciju stariji, ali je i dalje stroj
<jelly> nazivne cijene kod nas su grozne
 * BotaniCar nema laptop iako mu stalno nude
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj si to ti tek sad skuzio :)
<jelly> laptop od firme?  Ne hvala, jos da moram posao doma nosi
<jelly> ak mi nisu htjeli kupit tastaturu, ne moraju ni laptop
<jelly> BotaniCar: koji je to hp za minipeni
<jelly> sa*
<BotaniCar> Kajaznam jel ih ima uopce, jelly, samo velim da dosta rezolutno zvucis u svom htijenju za klitachem ! 
<jelly> da, to mi je sine qua non
<jelly> ali ne patim da mora biti crveni, moze i hp plavi ak valja
<jelly> a i biznis dellovi su imali neki
<BotaniCar> golly jolly, fakat ima HPjova u bojama :) 
<jelly> mislim, boja gumice na klitachu
<BotaniCar> <neuk> boja pokazuje da je od nekog drugog materijala napravljen, ili ? </neuk>
<jelly> http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebook-Hardware/Which-new-notebook-models-have-trackpoint/td-p/665249
<jelly> BotaniCar: crveni je design mask od ajbiema
<jelly> design mark*
<BotaniCar> ./nod
<SilverSpace> jel mikronis jos uvijek radi 
<SilverSpace> nesto sam cuo da su u gabuli
<CTCP3> i ovaj oglasnik.hr je propo
<CTCP3> da mi je znat ko im je "dizajner"
<SilverSpace> dell jedini daje 36mj garanciju
<SilverSpace> CTCP3: meni ga ni ne otvara :)
<jelly> SilverSpace: daju i drugi ako platish
 * weshmashian ima i asusa i toshibu
<weshmashian> toshiba ima tipkovnicu zakurac, asusu nemrem apgrejdnut ram jer je zalemljen na MBO -.-
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/med.png :)
<SilverSpace> poslat cu kuma u kurac nek ide u konzum kupit laptop 
<calmpitbull> weshmashian: koji asus imas
<jelly> SilverSpace: faktor samo 5?  Neko ima puno povjerenja 
<jelly> ili to čitam krivo i faktor je 50 odn. 500
 * jelly ne kladionica
<BotaniCar> Meni su te kladionice zesca mistika. Sve sto znam je da ekipa iz kvarta prica da ponekad netko dobije paru, ali nikad ne vidim da netko plati pivu uz rijeci "e, ovo sam na kladi dobio" 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: dodi do mene platit cu ti dvije runde 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: parama zaradjenim u kladionici ? *gasp*
<SilverSpace> yep
<BotaniCar> Mislim da se pljackanje kladionice ne racuna, Silver ! :) 
<SilverSpace> lol
<jelly> BotaniCar: mozda zato sto niko od njih ne drzi knjige koliko su ukupno spiz^H^H^H^Hulozili a koliko dobili
<BotaniCar> jelly: ako ministri financija prije ovog to nisu radili, nemrem to ocekivati ni od ekipe u kvartu 
<SilverSpace> ja sigurno nisam u minusu jer se rijetko kladim i za malu lovu sve preko interneta 
<SilverSpace> tj. vidim koliko sam uplatio i digo 
<jelly> BotaniCar: zapravo birjem da ce to kvalitetni kladiondzija prije pratiti nego drzava
<jelly> SilverSpace: jel?  Koliko su uplatio ukupno u 09. mjesecu i koliko si digao? :-)
<SilverSpace> jelly: ove godine jos nista nisam uplatio dva puta sam digo 
<SilverSpace> u devetom mjesecu sam samo igrao za 120kn napominjem da rijetko igram 
<weshmashian> calmpitbull: x202ep ili nesto tako
<calmpitbull> vivo book?
<weshmashian> aye
<calmpitbull> meni je dobar iako nemam tu masinu vec sada furam old n550 netbook
<weshmashian> laptop je super, osim te situacije sa ramom i kaj su mi otisle dvije tipke neki dan
<weshmashian> srecom pa je pod garancijom
<weshmashian> a mali uziva jer ima touchscreen pa si pika po crticima na jubitou
<calmpitbull> meni osobno su tipkonice na asus ima predobre
<Mmike> calmpitbull: daj url
<calmpitbull> kakav url
<Mmike> za predobru asus tipkovnicu
<calmpitbull> ma dobre su na netbooku mojem hehhe
<calmpitbull> inace smo vec obradili tipkovnice i zakljucili da su razer najbolje
<calmpitbull> ako ti ne smeta mali enter
<vileni> meni razer i nije nesto
<vileni> i poludim na svjetlece tipkovnice, desktop ili laptop
<calmpitbull> mozes i bez svjetla
<calmpitbull> ja imam razer bez
<jelly> ak nije pretjerano, svjetlo moze i koristiti za one koji rade u mrklom mraku
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: sad si me zbunio .. "nisam nista uplatio, dva put sam digo" .. kak ? 
<weshmashian> what he said ^^
<weshmashian> jelly, ne BotaniCar, jelte
<BotaniCar> jelly: poslovicno imas pravo (vezano za vodjenje financija)
<jelly> BotaniCar: "follow what I say, not what I've done"
<BotaniCar> ja cijele noci radim po mraku, sad bi mozda i mogao upaliti svijetlo, ali sam navikao u periodu dok su zena i dete spavali/dojili na kaucu u boravku dok sam ja petljao po kompu 
<BotaniCar> jelly:  :)))))))
<weshmashian> kad smo kod tipkovnica, koljega ima neku divlju te navodno dobru tipkovnicu, moram ju sad isprobat kad je na godisnjem
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: godinu dana nisam igrao a gore na racunu sam imao 70kn od prije i sa time igram povremeno 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ahhh :) 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: same here, ali moram neko malo svjetlo imat upaljeno da mi periferni vid registrira tipkovnicu, inace tipkam ko idijot
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: kaj osvijetljene tipke ne bi bile dovoljne za to ? 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: bi, ali delam na laptopu koji nema iste, jelte
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: fak laptopz ! :) 
<weshmashian> ne sjecam se kad sam doma zadnji put radio na PC-u osim da igram Burnout sa klincem
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: fak vimen!
<weshmashian> or men, whatever :)
<BotaniCar> ./me bi neki monstruozno veliki tablet, da od*ebe pisijadu zanaveke. Ali avaj, radit u terminalu na meni ($$) pristupacnim tabletima je samokaznjavanje
<BotaniCar> fak sex ! 
<weshmashian> za sad si jos nemrem zamislit da terminalim po necemu a da nema fizicku tipkovnicu
<weshmashian> osim ak nemres zakacit BT tipkalo gore.. :)
<BotaniCar> a cuj, da mi je tablet dovoljno vel'ki da moze i dalje prikazati dovoljno linija uz istovremeni prikaz tastature, ja sretan 
<weshmashian> hm, cek, sad si me sjetil neceg..
<BotaniCar> E, imao je vivax ili netko tablet s "pravim" USB pristekom i specifikacijom koja kaze da mogu periferije u pristek 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: http://eee.asus.com/en/transformer-infinity/features
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: $ ? 
<weshmashian> no idea, zaboravih
<BotaniCar> 450$ .. nije tak puno 
<BotaniCar> (samo za tablet dio)
<weshmashian> oh? brijem da je bila dost veca kad sam zadnji put gledo
<BotaniCar> nemrem nach transformer cijeli , ovo je cijena samo za tabletich
<weshmashian> http://notebook.hr/product_info.php?products_id=19555
<BotaniCar> AHAHAHAHAHHAA
<weshmashian> :)
<BotaniCar> nema veze,bit ce bolje, samo nek ekipa kupi dovoljno 
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: 'el tvoj mali voli skrivati stvari po kuci ? Moj je neki dan u odusak od zvucnika sakrio .. da ne pricam kaj sve ne
<weshmashian> lol
<BotaniCar> Tocno se vidim kako galamim po kuci "Filipe, di si sakrio tatin ekran" :)
<weshmashian> hahahaha
<weshmashian> ne, na srecu nije to radio... jos
<weshmashian> :)
<weshmashian> ali voli ostavljat svoje igracke posvuda pa je onda 'tata, nadji crveni auto'
<weshmashian> pa si ti misli dal' je u stanu, vrtu ili vrticu...
<jelly> BotaniCar: tablet velish? http://dresdencodak.tumblr.com/post/50507836694/what-do-you-use-to-make-your-comics-cintiq-24hd
<BotaniCar> *fap*
<BotaniCar> Cintiq 24HD table/monitor - the greatest invention devised by humans. :)
<jelly> a ak nemas para za Cintiq, onda Yiynova ;-)
<jelly> dobro, taj lik je graficki dizajner / ilustator / webcomic autor
<jelly> ilukaj
<BotaniCar> Kaj bio da bio, lepo crta, sad sam kliknul na strip
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIEExKSjWi4
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Roll Effect on GALAXY ROUND, Views: 357772, Rating: 70.246516%
<BotaniCar> http://i.imgur.com/KxYNaa9.jpg
<jelly> <trurl> "ALL THESE LANGUAGES ARE YOURS EXCEPT PHP ATTEMPT NO PROGRAMMING THERE" (@LOUDBOT)
<SilverSpace> Konačni kraj Symbiana
<jelly> SilverSpace: wut
<SilverSpace> Nova odluka da sa zadnjim danom ove godine prestaje u potpunosti podrška za Symbian
<SilverSpace> od strane nokie
<jelly> nokia još postoji? :-)
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Cekaj, nou mor apdejtz for maj X6 ? :( 
<BotaniCar> Sad bi ga baco nekam, ali se bojim da ne srusim noseci zid 
<jelly> mrmlj HP
<jelly> hpacucli alat za hw raid se sad zove hpssacli
<jelly> zasto?  Zato sto moze
<BotaniCar> .. dokoni inzinjeri :) 
<jelly> stos je sto najnovija verzija provjeri koji firmver imash, i veli ti ako imas firmver sa data-loss critical bugovima 
<jelly> (raid kontroler firmver se moze patchirati online)
<jelly> ali naravno ako upgradeas paket sa starim imenom, nikad ne dobijes hpssacli, i mozes voziti na strganom firmveru a da ni ne znas
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> Elegantna tranzicija s jednog paketa na drugi, as expected :) 
<BotaniCar> Jesi bar mailom obavijesten kaj delaju ?
<jelly> ne, ali mailom dobijes, ako se prijavis, kad ima novi firmver pa bi to vidio... da sam gledao
<BotaniCar> Fer inaf.
<BotaniCar> Nego, jel se jos uvijek mora imati fiksni telefon da bi imao DSL ? 
<BotaniCar> Ne mogu vjerovati da sam juce uspio. Periodicki zajebavam zenu da kaj ce nam fiksni telefon (samo ga ona koristi), juce probam i ona mi kaze "pa ugasi, ja u zadnje vrijeme ionako ne telefoniram" 
<BotaniCar> ako sad ne iskoristim priliku .. :) 
<hrvojem> BotaniCar: mislim da je optima imala TV+ internet
<hrvojem> ne znam za _samo_ internet
<hrvojem> http://www.optima.hr/hr/privatni-korisnici/o-paketi/o2tvsurf-plus/
<hrvojem> imas i b.net 2d paket http://www.bnet.hr/paketi/tv_internet#?of=tab1
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: ja sam na iskonu i nemam fixni tulifon
<CTCP3> nije mi jasno kome treba TV
<CTCP3> "TV"
<CTCP3> pokraj interneta i torrenata
<weshmashian> i imam "TV"
<weshmashian> doduse, jes da se samo BabyTV, CartoonNetwork, Cartoonito i MiniTV vrte, al' eto :)
<CTCP3> tcom kod mene ima adsl bez tela
<CTCP3> al fora je da me onda internet kosta 240 kn, a ne 160 :)
<CTCP3> koje su to mudrice
<weshmashian> mudrinici valjda
<CTCP3> mudrinici, da
<CTCP3> gamad
<CTCP3> ovak me internet + tel kostaju 240 kn
<CTCP3> tak da mi isti racku
<BotaniCar> CTCP3: mozda jednako kosta sad, ali kad mi mali dodje u fazu "idem nazvati taj hotline i malo ih zajebavati" ustedit cu si desetljetnu pretplatu :) Been there :) 
<CTCP3> xd
<jelly> BotaniCar: pa nemaj uređaj za telefoniranje
<BotaniCar> gle sad realistu. To je bio primjer kojeg sam se prvog sjetio.
<jelly> mislim, meni je H1 isto uvalio, al sta kad nema nista spojeno na router
<jelly> tj. trenutno ima jer sam probavao dal im radi DECT stanica
<BotaniCar> kak si ti zadovoljan s H1-ofcima ? Ne znam bas ljude koji ih koriste
<jelly> ovih mjesec dana sve radi, nemam primjedbi
<BotaniCar> Steta, u stvari me zanima kakvi su 'kad gori' 
<jelly> uvijek mi dadnu istu ip adresu iz nekog razloga
<BotaniCar> Say what ? :)))))
<BotaniCar> Imas stalni link, a ni ne znaju :)
<CTCP3> mene zivcira stalni ip
<CTCP3> nemrem radit anonimno sranja po netu
<jelly> ionako imam vpn, dva koji sluzi kao workaround za dinamicke ip adrese
<jelly> CTCP3: nemres anonimno radit sranja ni sa dinamickim 
<CTCP3> mogu kaj se njih tice
<CTCP3> forumi, irc server itd
<CTCP3> nemereju me zbanat
<jelly> ako si dovoljno dosadan, mogu i to
<obruT> CTCP3: anonimnost je mrtva :P
<CTCP3> sam ak banaju cijelu rvacku
 * CTCP3 slaps obruT around a bit with a large superpenguin
<CTCP3> obruT : ja sam hacker
<jelly> takvu klincadiju i treba banat
<CTCP3> prosli su ti dani
<obruT> ijao, sta cemo sad :)
<CTCP3> kad je idolnet drhtao
<jelly> pffft
<BotaniCar> Ja, kad radim sranja, ne radim ih anonimno. Uvijek postoji necije tudje ime .. 
<BotaniCar> Enivej, nakon kratkog informativnog razgovora s podrskom mog milog operatera, saznao sam da ne samo da mi je pretplata ista imao/nemao telefon, nego mi je i skuplje. Mulci bi to napravili tako da prvo odjavim sve trenutne usluge, prijavim se za novu, uzmu mi 560kn jer se "samostalni internet" ne moze implementirati samostalno, i onda jos placam pretplatu :) Milina :)
<obruT> BotaniCar: ne znam sto si mislio :) da ces proci jeftinije :)
<CTCP3> koji operater
<BotaniCar> obruT: da. CTCP3: tcom
<CTCP3> aha, tcom
<CTCP3> a jel mozes imat nekog drugog operatera
<CTCP3> h1, optima, amis
<BotaniCar> CTCP3: lokacijski mogu. 
<obruT> inace, nije da branim tcom, ali vecinu toga glede cijena uvjetuje hakom
<CTCP3> gamad tcomvks ima neku foru
<CTCP3> ak mozes imat drugog operatera, onda ti daju samo Net za 160 kn
<BotaniCar> obruT: fucka mi se, ja s hakom-om nemam direktnog kontakta
<CTCP3> ak nemres nikog drugog uzet, onda te oderu za 240 kn
<obruT> nemas, ali tcom ne smije snizavati cijene
<obruT> cak stovise, konkurencija trazi hakom da natjera tcom da poveca cijene nekih usluga
<BotaniCar> obruT: as i said, fucka mi se. Ja samo znam da jebu zid. 
<obruT> imas na hakomovim stranicama svu dokumentaciju
<obruT> tako da ono, dok god je tcom glavni igrac, biti ce najskuplji
<BotaniCar> Imam, imam :) Imam i provajdera koji mi je kriv za sve, ostavi mi taj luksuz !
<CTCP3> odi provjeri na iskon.hr
<CTCP3> jel ti nude za 160 kn
<BotaniCar> ma, ove web provjere su kita jer se vecina bazira na tome da prvo upisem broj telefona :) Ja zovem, kad vec nisam ppri vremenu da im osobno obijam vrata na info pultovima :)
<CTCP3> mene zanima kolko je to legalno
<CTCP3> ako nemaju konkurencije, nedaju ti jeftiniji paket
<CTCP3> ak ima konkurencije, e onda mozes dobit i jeftinij paket
<SilverSpace> yah
<SilverSpace> gledam zenski nogomet medu nogometasicama ima i poneka cura
<SilverSpace> ali nogomet nije nista losiji nego u hr prvoj ligi
<jelly> :-D
<jelly> (za prvu liniju)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> golmanica je sva istetovirana 
<SilverSpace> jede malu dijecu
<SilverSpace> jos malo pa hokej
<SilverSpace> svaki drugi video na youtube mi neve otvoriti
<Mmike> jelly: imas ideju kak da 'parametriziram' .screenrc?
<Mmike> imam u .srceenrc direktoriju 50+ fajlova koji izgledaju ovak nekak:
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/7
<Mmike> sad, naravno, dedXXX se mijenja
<Mmike> pada mi napamet samo subshell, znaci da screen pozovem sa: screen -c <(generateScreenRc.sh ded1 ded2)
<Mmike> ja ne vjerujem koliko ima autosjedalica na njuskalu za 50 kuna :)
<jelly> Mmike: pa dobro, stavis to u funkciju ili wrapper da ne moras pisat <() 
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> kako to mislis?
<jelly> isto to, samo u skripti
<jelly> myscreen() { screen -c <(genRc.sh "$1" "$2") }
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> tako nekako :)
<Mmike> u biti moram $1 i $2 se cupaju iz baze
<Mmike> pa korisnik kaze: lb-screen xtube.com
<Mmike> i onda lb-screen pogleda u bazu koji su LBovi za xtube.com i pozove myscreen funkciju s ta dva parametra
<Mmike> kul
<Mmike> thnx :)
<jelly> imam stalno iste servere, pa mi to ne treba, imam 3-4 .screenrc-foo, .screenrc-bar itd
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ja imam nekoliko servera
<jelly> da, pri cemu nekoliko ~ 500
<jelly> od 200 nasih redovno mi treba mozda 20-30
<weshmashian> wc -l puppet-run.log => 28189 puppet-run.log
 * weshmashian ode po novu kavu
<Mmike> weshmashian: uzmi virtualku i testiraj gore drito
<Mmike> meni 101 put lakse od kad sam si ded739 prisvojio
<Mmike> tlaci zjagusta da ti slozi novu
<Mmike> ne moras glead kurcev puppet log
<Mmike> nego vidis odmah kaj je napravio na serveru
<weshmashian> Mmike: imam citavih 700 linija koje su mi bitne ak se pojave :)
<weshmashian> nisam lud sve citat
<weshmashian> grep cist fino radi
<Mmike> weshmashian: sto ljudi, sto nacina rada :)
<hrvojem> Mmike: jeste upgrejdali koga na 5.6?
<Mmike> hrvojem: dugan se kurci 
<Mmike> al' necemo jos mjesec dana
<Mmike> ja cu ugurat za vikend na xtube, jedan slave
<hrvojem> hahaha
<Mmike> pa cemo vidjet
<Mmike> lik je htio 5.6 jos prije ljeta
<Mmike> kao, mysql 5.6 je izaso, sta cekamo
<hrvojem> da trebalo bi radit dosta brze
<Mmike> reko, cekaj, brate :)
<Mmike> da, vidio sam da ima zanimljivih impruvmenta
<hrvojem> http://www.mysqlperformanceblog.com/2013/10/08/a-closer-look-at-percona-server-5-6/
<hrvojem> benchmark -^
<hrvojem> isto ima opis par varijabli koje su ok za tuniranje :)
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> ne vjeruem tome
<Mmike> oni su 'biased'
<Mmike> :D
<hrvojem> hahaha :P
<Mmike> xtube je skroz ok test
<Mmike> oko 150 GB baza
<Mmike> query cache beskoristan
<Mmike> puno joinova koji rade velike tmp tablice
<Mmike> puno citanja s diskova
<hrvojem> da oni nemaju MyISAM 
<Mmike> solidno pisanja
<Mmike> imaju nesto
<hrvojem> eh da ako budes testirao imaj na umu da je PS po defaultu ukljucena, pa ako ti ne treba iskljuci
<hrvojem> PS=performance_schema
<SilverSpace> sedam za redom mededi dobili
<hrvojem> iako je ovu u OT-u 
<SilverSpace> nema veze i prva je na penale
<SilverSpace> pobjeda je pobjeda 
<hrvojem> sta nije u OT-u pobjeda 2 boda? a inace 3?
<SilverSpace> Sa 7 pobjeda u nizu #Medvescak je NAJBOLJI debitant u #KHL
<SilverSpace> hrvojem: je 
<SilverSpace> nereseno nosi svakome po bod
<SilverSpace> pobjeda u OT ili napenale nosi jos jedan pobjedniku
<hrvojem> zato kazem da nije bas svaka pobjeda pobjeda :)
<SilverSpace> da ali se to racuna kao pobjeda
<hrvojem> ma znam, ali na kraju se ipak bodovi gledaju
<SilverSpace> nema neresenog u hokeju 
<hrvojem> iako khl vodi statistiku u kojem se pobjeda u SOW/OTW vodi u posebnim kolonama od pobjede
<SilverSpace> malo je rus tuzan http://instagram.com/p/fQdM_0IrPj/
<hrvojem> haha
<SilverSpace> u svim ligama se tako prikazuije
<hrvojem> pa nije da su u nekoj seriji 
<hrvojem> dinamo (ne medvescak)
<SilverSpace> http://www.rezultati.com/utakmica/xrsa3XV3/#tablica;live
<SilverSpace> cetvrti i drugi u divizji
<hrvojem> jeps imas i na: http://en.khl.ru/standings/244/conference/
<hrvojem> dosta su azurni
<hrvojem> SilverSpace: gostujuce gledas na TV-u ili streaming neki?
<SilverSpace> tv sportklub
<SilverSpace> kaj znace ova dva odvojena na vrhu
<SilverSpace> pa kaj ne idu osam u doigravanje
<hrvojem> ide 8, ali ne znam zasto tako prikazuju
<hrvojem> SilverSpace: mislim da je zbog ovoga: http://jebo.me/pas/4
<SilverSpace> nije stream na khl:lu uopce skup
<SilverSpace> 8 kn po utakmici
<jelly-home> 56 rublji zvuci skupo...
<hrvojem> meni nudi za 45 :)
<hrvojem> jedino su komentatori ruski
<SilverSpace> bila je i sezona samo za medvescak tekme dosta jefna da ne prenasa sportklub ja bi uzeo 
#ubuntu-hr 2013-10-10
<calmpitbull> guten morgen---fura netko mint
<SilverSpace> jutrooo
<BotaniCar> Jutro, miceki. 
<BotaniCar> calmpitbull: mislim da Mmike minta
<Mmike> mintam
<BotaniCar> Imam 10-ak skripti koje bi htio pokrenuti po bootu, odredjenim redom. Da li da ih samo potrpam u 'krovnu' skriptu, a nju u rc.local ili se to moze i drugacije ? 
<BotaniCar> *ili je bolje nekako drugacije ?
<vileni> debianoid?
<vileni> ako se dobro sjecam tamo stavis u /etc/rcS.d/
<vileni> sa rednim brojevima
<BotaniCar> vileni: centos :) 
<BotaniCar> Poslovicno, na debianu nemam tih muka jer si znam slozit' :)
<vileni> mozda je nesto slicno
<vileni> ironicno, ja se sad vise bavim windowsima
<BotaniCar> prepresmijesni ovi u MSu :) Dobijem njuzletr u kojem pise da 'svi zivi traze cloud' i u skladu s tim guraju oblacne usluge u sve servise. Istovremeno mi decki iz MSa vele da nije bas tako :) Brijem da su prekapacitirali Azure datacentre i sad to moraju nekak utilizirati :)
<BotaniCar> kaj delas na windowsima ? Rebootas ih ljudima ?
<vileni> to radim vec godinama :) sad se bavim serverima malo
<BotaniCar> Ali .. na win serverima nemas kaj raditi :) klik, klik, gotov :) Da nije tako, kua bi se ja ljunixima bavio :D
<vileni> ma milijun klikova i na kraju nisi siguran sto si napravio
<BotaniCar> Mozda ti :) Pitaj ako ne znas, prije nego kliknes :) 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9G19TWqolIQ
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: The Dukes Of Hazzard - AC/DC (shoot to thrill), Views: 1782256, Rating: 97.466974%
<BotaniCar> datase: thanks
<datase> No problem sweetie!
<vileni> nisu mi dovoljno verbose :)
<BotaniCar> Fakat ne znam kaj radis da opravda ovakvu izjavu :) 
<vileni> cek da skupim jos iskustva pa cu moci kvalitetnije flejmati :)
<BotaniCar> U stvari, znam sigurno kaj radis, barem sad :) Dizes verbosity system-wide :) 
<vileni> pa kad bi znao kako doklikati do toga
<BotaniCar> koji OS ? 
<vileni> mozda da se sa powershellom pocnem igrati, ali kad vidim na sta komande izgledaju :)
<BotaniCar> stari moj, powershell je .. mislim da su to za vas konvertite pisali :) 
<BotaniCar> Sve moze, kaj ne moze, mozes loadati modul koji moze :)
<vileni> da
<BotaniCar> delas na 2k12+win8 ili nekaj starije ? 
<vileni> ali ako se sa debiana ne snadjes u prvi tren u centosu, kako je tek onda kad na powershell odes
<vileni> a sad imam sve, 2k3,2k8,2k12
<vileni> i hyper-v poneki
<BotaniCar> uff, ruzno :( Nadam se da nemas vise od jedne domene :) 
<vileni> dvije, odvojene
<BotaniCar> Imao sam takvih pangalaktickih jebova s trust relationshipima 2k3<>2k12 .. 
<vileni> nisam ni dosao do trustanja :)
<vileni> najbolja stvar je da je kolega windowsas otisao
<BotaniCar> :) Trazite admina *wink* ? :) 
<vileni> i ostavio sve to na jednog (web)programera i jednog linuxasa (mene)
<BotaniCar> ahahaha
<vileni> i sad scena pri virtualiziranju starog metala
<vileni> nailazimo na strojeve za koje uopce ne znamo da postoje
<BotaniCar> to je posel ! Instaliraj na jednu od tih kanti neki asset manager kad si vec u poslu 
<vileni> koji recimo imaju mountan disk preko iscsi, ciji target se nalazi na virtualnom stroju, koji se kompletno nalazi na drugom isci storageu
<BotaniCar> toplo preporucam OCSinventory
<vileni> nice
<BotaniCar> brijem da ga mozes i deployati kroz GPO kak treba
<vileni> eee, gpo, tek sam nekidan deployao nesto korisno prvi put kroz to
<BotaniCar> :) Slozi krovnu domenu nad ove dvije postojece, tek onda bu to posel :) 
<vileni> razmisljali o tome, ali polako, dok rijesimo sve ove stvari u koje smo naglavacke upali
<BotaniCar> Pa ovo dvoje kaj sam ti napisao bi trebao (IMO) prvo, da opce znas s cim raspolazes, i da mozes dovesti softver u red domain-wide
<BotaniCar> Nu, ti znas di gori :)
<SilverSpace> di gori?
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> vilenom pod nog.. domenom 
<BotaniCar> RAWR ! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8Hcq-ZS3HM
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: AC/DC-War Machine., Views: 191696, Rating: 97.744608%
<jelly> hm, rani rucak
<BotaniCar> Meni shefica donijela dorucak na pos'o , kak sam doruckovao i doma, rucati i ne moram :) 
<rut> sefica tebi rucak a ti njoj kobasu ? :P
<rut> do*rucak
<rut> i ja bi takvu seficu
<weshmashian> mornin'
<weshmashian> taman sam se probudio na vrijeme da dodjem na poso :)
<weshmashian> jeblo budjenje u pol 12...
<BotaniCar> rut: posalji zivotopis :) Mislim da mi cak i DCC radi :) 
<BotaniCar> ... krivo mislim :) 
<rut> cvjetni: ona tebi dorucak ti njoj rucak .. sto je u tome lose .. dapace svi sretni i zadovoljni 
<rut> kakva su vam iskustva sa usps-om ? nesto su mi spori ili  ...  http://ips.posta.hr/IPSWeb_item_events.asp?itemid=LZ132904345US&Submit=Submit
<rut> ili je to vec u HR pa ovi u zg serendaju 
<rut> sto im ovo znaci Send item abroad (EDI-received) ako tko zna ?
<jelly> rut: a sta kaze druga strana?
<rut> mislis prodavac ili usps ?
<rut> https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction.action?tRef=fullpage&tLc=1&tLabels=LZ132904345US
<jelly> usps
<jelly> The item is currently in transit to the destination.
<rut> puno detaljnije 
<rut> heh . onda brodom putuje :)
<jelly> sirok je atlantski okean
<rut> ako je 4 otislo 
<rut> cekam onu ixp plocu ko ozeblo sunce i nikako da stigne 
<jelly> allow 6-8 weeks for delivery!
<rut> di to pise ?
<SilverSpace> kad je ono ubuntu final
<vileni> 18. mozda?
<SilverSpace> aha jos sedam dana
<vileni> ovdje kazu 17. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseSchedule
<SilverSpace> ja ga stavio na stari dvoglavi atom i vuce se ko glista
<SilverSpace> dok 13.04 radio ok
<jelly> rut: trebalo bi pisati kod prodavaca
<SilverSpace> kak da vidim dali je na xmir ili xorg
<SilverSpace> fuck ne mogu pogledat riknuo mi monitor 
<SilverSpace> tj. sestri pa je sad moj kod nje
<CrazyLemon> nema xmira u 13.10
<obruT> će bit kaka verzija s gnome2 ? :P
<SilverSpace> Canonical has decided not to switch to Xmir by default for Ubuntu 13.10
<SilverSpace> sad vidjeh
<BotaniCar> Ima tko od vas pojma da li AS2 protokol ima definirane standardne za test poruke ? 
<SilverSpace> vidi ti to lenovo bi kupio htc
<obruT> BotaniCar: kaze kolega da androidi imaju neki problemcica s ipv6, dobiju ip adresu, ali ne namjeste dobro dns postavke
<BotaniCar> obruT: Sto bi reklo,ako samo piknem ispravan DNS rucno, sve radi ? 
<obruT> probaj pa vidi :)
<BotaniCar> E,da, imam i SONY Bravia TV u mrezi, nije ubro IPv6 adresu 
<obruT> uglavnom, sve sto primjetis da radi, ne radi, mailaj meni
<obruT> jel podrzava uopce ipv6 ? :)
<BotaniCar> Bas sam krenuo napisati da ne znam gdje opche vidjeti da li podrzava v6 :) 
<rut> jelly: nepise nista .. ma cekat cemo jos . nije bed :)
<rut> botanicar jesi uspio ipv6 sredit ?
<BotaniCar> rut: kao sto mozes procitati, ja rantam, a obrut sredjuje :) U osnovi radi, nisam imao vremena haknuti ti server
<rut> daj onda adressu pvt da se ja pristekam na tvoj frizider ;)
<rut> gladan sam :)
<calmpitbull__> samo da se zna ...bio na policiji i zena na salteru gasi komp zbog restartanja (citaj gasi ekran), nakon toga na hrvatskom objasni curi iz grcke da nema dobre fotke za osobnu...
<obruT> calmpitbull__: ti ocito ne poznajes micu ubicu :)
<calmpitbull__> ako to nije novi model cz phantoma onda ne
<budz0r> calmpitbull__: to joj je "pao sistem"
<calmpitbull__> pa da zato se gasi monitor
<CTCP3> ne kuzim to s monitorom xd
<CTCP3> restarta komp, pa zato restarta i monitor?
<CTCP3> il komp "restarta" na monitorovo dugme?
<calmpitbull__> gasis monitor da bi restartal komp
<CTCP3> znaic, ne napravi nis
<CTCP3> za koji racku uopce restarta komp, kakvo govno od OS-a imaju
<calmpitbull__> tako je
<calmpitbull__> pojma nemam nit me ne zanima
<CTCP3> obzirom kaj im je posao, ne bi trebali imat potrebe za restartanjem mjesecima
<calmpitbull__> prije par godina sam cekal isto tak i treba mi kaze evo za par minuta cu ti moc isprintat....nakon par minuta se otvaraju vrata i zena nosi printer na kolicima i kaze "evo ti ga imas od 12:30 do 2:30 "
<CTCP3> xddddd
<CTCP3> rrrrrrvaccccka
<BotaniCar> MmikePoso: http://i.imgur.com/FxOQghG.jpg
<vileni>  
<jelly> https://github.com/luk-/goatdb
<BotaniCar> jelly: zbog ovod si juce na #d-o spominjao koze ? :D
<jelly> ne
<jelly> ovo je frisko stiglo
<BotaniCar> :) 
<jelly> kad si mali igrac na nekom trzistu, onda si svasta dopustis http://www.theverge.com/2013/10/9/4821692/t-mobile-announces-unlimited-global-data-roaming-at-no-extra-charge
<BotaniCar> Tisucu mu dobosa Darkvuda: "LTE coverage nationwide, covering over 200 million people in 233 metro areas in the US"
<BotaniCar> Steta kaj to ne bu nikad zazivjelo i kod nas 
<jelly> kod nas se _taj_ nikad nece tako ponasati, osim ak ga EU komicija i HAKOM ne natjeraju
<BotaniCar> Recenica koja sadrzi ocite samoobjasnjive cinjenice.
<BotaniCar> Recenica koja sadrzi nepobitne istine
<BotaniCar> Text filler.
<jelly> zasto %$@# oracle nema jednu naredbu za ubit instancu i pocistit svo smece
<wafel_noodle> Sigurno ima, ali kosta 50k$ da ti ju otkljucaju 
<wafel_noodle> **500
<jelly> nema, ima dokumentaciju na metalinku
<wafel_noodle> Jos malo pa kraj radnog dana: http://i.imgur.com/VIEFO0M.jpg
<jelly> meanwhile, in Finland http://imgur.com/iNWCG
<wafel_noodle> Se sjeca netko NOKIA monitora ? Nikad bolji nisam imao (CRT,jel) 
<jelly> !
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d00P0BsLSyk
<datase> jelly: Title: East 17 - thunder, Views: 3316715, Rating: 98.6721%
<jelly> .rt
<datase> jelly: jellese's recenttracks: East 17 – Thunder, East 17 – Thunder, Shakespeare's Sister – Stay, Sam Brown – Stop, Tanita Tikaram – Twist In My Sobriety
<hrvojem> SilverSpace: jesi vidio "novo" pojacanje CSKA?
<obruT> CSKA - centralni savez komunista albanije ?
<jelly> Armenije
<weshmashian> amerike?
<jelly> ЦСКА
<SilverSpace> hrvojem: ne tkoga su doveli
<SilverSpace> Central Sports Club of the Army
<SilverSpace> Центральный Спортивный Клуб Армии
<hrvojem> SilverSpace: http://en.khl.ru/news/2013/10/10/25503.html
<SilverSpace> eh bas ce se usreciti sa njime
<jelly> armije, Armenije, to je tu negdje
<SilverSpace> hrvojem: zasto sada slabije igraju 
<hrvojem> imaju dosta ozljedjenih
<SilverSpace> radi kovaljcuka
<hrvojem> sta nije kovaljcuk u SKA
<SilverSpace> da ozljedenih u glavi
<hrvojem> na zadnjem izvjestaju su rekli da im je to cak 10i(?) igrac s rostera ozljedjen
<jelly> ko ih je potrgao
<hrvojem> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBPmZFve55g#t=43 
<datase> hrvojem: Title: Daily KHL Update - October 9th, 2013, Views: 301, Rating: 100.0%
<hrvojem> oko ~50sec 
<SilverSpace> zasto ja stalno mislim da je kovaljcuk u ЦСКА
<sale> MmikeT_: ping
<MmikePoso> e
<Mmike> kak se zove xconfigurator za kvm-qemmu?
<Mmike> sale: pong :D
<sale> MmikeT_: da apsolutno moras, sto bi koristio za Postgres master-master replikaciju? :-)
<Mmike> ? :)
<Mmike> jel' to s mailinglista pitanje sad? :)
<sale> nope. Pitam jer me zanima tvoje uvazeno misljenje
<sale> pod uvjetom da moras sloziti master-master replikaciju :-)
<sale> gun to your head spika :-)
<Mmike> pa, there is no such thing
<Mmike> mosh koristit externe toolove
<Mmike> tipa, rubyrep ili bucardo
<Mmike> ali
<Mmike> sto hoces napraviti da mislis da ti treba m-m replikacija
<SilverSpace> jebes japan i trening u tri sata po noci
<sale> jasno, ali sto je od toga najmanje zlo. Jesi li isprobavao?
<sale> Mmike: meni ne treba. Klijent misli da mu treba, ali ni njemu ne treba :-)
<Mmike> nisam
<Mmike> tj, jesam rubyrep davno
<Mmike> to je trigger based
<Mmike> pa je dost sporo
<Mmike> al' mosh radit tzv 'merge' replikaciju
<Mmike> s conflict resolutionom i takvim stvarima
<Mmike> inace, slozis master-slave s failoverom
<Mmike> i floating IP nekak izimplementiras
<Mmike> pala kolica
<Mmike> palo sve
<Mmike> jebem ti zivot
<Mmike> sale: dobrica se kune u bucardo
<Mmike> al' to je sve gnji-gnja
<Mmike> m-m replikacija u biti ne postoji
<sale> kune se jer je napisan u perlu, garant :-)
<Mmike> cak i u mysqlu kad imas master-master moras se osigurati da pises uvijek samo po jednom masteru
<Mmike> jer ako pises po oba - sjebat ce se prije ili kasnije
<sale> naravno :-)
<Mmike> bed je sto su te sve replikacije asikrone
<jelly-home> ma neka su, dok nisi banka nije greda ;-)
<jelly-home> eto prilike za provjeriti H1 korisnicku.  Poslalo mi racun na adresu s osobne, u Pulu
<Mmike> jelly: :D
<Mmike> za 6 sati prvi trenkach
<jelly-home> Dobio brzo, teta je bila usluzna, promijenila adresu za slanje racuna, potvrdila da je racun trebao ici ovamo from the start i jos me pitala dal da posalje pozdravno pismo ponovo na adresu tu
<jelly-home> so far so good
<jelly-home> korisnicke stranice su grozno skromne, ali imaju racune i trenutno stanje, i to je dost
<jelly-home> nisu pod SSLom iz nekog razloga
<SilverSpace> kaj naplacuju ako telefon kupim preko interneta
<SilverSpace> pdv 
<SilverSpace> uopce se prekoo ebaya ne isplati tulifon kupiti
 * DeliciousCake misli da jelly ima neprijavljene apartmane u Puli !
<DeliciousCake> .beer jelly
 * datase pulls jelly a pitcher of Anchor
 * Mmike misli da nezna mislit vise
<Mmike> Err http://packages.medibuntu.org quantal/non-free amd64 Packages                                                                        
<Mmike>   404  Not Found
<Mmike> o jebemu
<CrazyLemon> ne postoji više medibuntu :)
<Mmike> postoji
<Mmike> samo valjda ne podrzavaju quantal vise
<Mmike> oh
<Mmike> ne postoji
<Mmike> pa jucer su postojali
<Mmike> http://gauvain.pocentek.net/node/61
<Mmike> sale: de objavi to!
#ubuntu-hr 2013-10-11
<BotaniCar> Jutro ! http://i.imgur.com/BLEei.gif
<calmpitbull> pozdrav...zna netko za kakav dobar tutorial kako napravit ssh tunel iz jedne mreze na drugo....odnosno preko dynamic dns-a
<jelly-home> zar za to treba tutorial?  Manual za ssh -R odn. ssh_config RemoteForward opciju je dovoljan.
<Mmike> tko je spavo 5 sati u komadu?
<Mmike> tko je spavo 5 sati u komadu? :)
<calmpitbull> ocito ti
<Mmike> calmpitbull: cek, mislis 'vpn' sa sshom ?
<Mmike> ili samo port forward?
<budz0r> calmpitbull: n2n
<calmpitbull> da se mogu spojit na domaci ruter prek vanske mreze
<calmpitbull> da mogu surfat
<calmpitbull> kako ja zelim
<budz0r> n2n
<Mmike> pa, imsa vise nacina
<Mmike> cek da vidim sta je taj n2n
<calmpitbull> bas gledam
<Mmike> bivci dopredsjednice
<budz0r> http://www.ntop.org/products/n2n/
<budz0r> :)
<Mmike> calmpitbull: inace, prouci ssh -w
<calmpitbull> ok
<budz0r> n2n je meni genijalan za te stvari
<calmpitbull> da al moram ic preko dynamical dns odnosno moram imat staticni ip kaj nije tak
<calmpitbull> i otvoreni 80 port na routeru
<budz0r> calmpitbull: jel imas i jedan server koji ti je na javoj ip adresi, odnosno imas li ssh na njemu?
<calmpitbull> javan = staticna?
<budz0r> calmpitbull: da
<calmpitbull> jedino kaj imam je racun na dynamical dns-u
<calmpitbull> noip
<budz0r> e jbga onda, onda ti tu ne pomaze n2n
<budz0r> kako ja pristupam strojevima doma, koji su na dinamickim ip adresama, i iza domaceg nata
<Mmike> calmpitbull: imas iza rutera nesto u sto se mozes usshjat?
<budz0r> imam jedan server na staticnoj ip adresi na kojem sam digao n2n supernode
<calmpitbull> pa kaj nije bas noip za to
<budz0r> i onda se sa ostalim masinama spajam na taj supernode n2n-om
<budz0r> odnosno kaj spajam se klijentima (n2n edge)
<budz0r> i kad mi treba pristup nekoj masini doma, spojim se na supernode masinu i sa nje onda pristupam strojevima doma
<calmpitbull> Mmike: mislis na koji komp bi se spojio ? pa imam ubuntu server
<calmpitbull> tu ispred sebe 
<calmpitbull> stari kopm
<calmpitbull> komp
<jelly-home> n2n mi je ponekad nestabilan iza Cisco PIXa
<jelly-home> moram probati tinc
<budz0r> jelly-home: ja zasad nisam imao problema
<Mmike> calmpitbull: pa onda na ruteru proturaj ssh do tog servera
<calmpitbull> ok
<jelly-home> pardon, nije PIX nego ASA
<calmpitbull> nakon sto posaugam stan
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar> Se sjeca netko kako netjerati Visio da konekcije vuce pravocrtno, bez uglova ? Ruzno mi ispadaju sheme
<obruT> nikad koristio... evo bas crtam neke pizdarije u Dia... je smece, al jebiga, ne znam sto bi drugo koristio
<obruT> i nema crta do bezierlineova :)
<obruT> sve lijepo zaobljeno :)
<BotaniCar> :)
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=R462SwZmC2M
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Tram 11 - Samo Kod Nas, Views: 222112, Rating: 98.5428%
<jelly> ciklona Radojka će da šiba
<jelly> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/kako-je-radojka-dobila-ime---306690.html
<BotaniCar> Dobrih trava ima u marekovicha 
<jelly> legalnih
<BotaniCar> ako-ako :D
<jelly> $#!% li ti eKupi
<jelly> zaspamalo mi ulazne servere
<BotaniCar> :) 
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> to je to
<Mmike> mece se zfs
<Mmike> i ubija se mdadm radi5
<BotaniCar> doma ?
<BotaniCar> cek, ako se ljuto ne varam zsf ti nece substituirati raid failover
<jelly> zfs na kojem OSu?
<BotaniCar> Znam da je pricao da vrti mint na nekoj kanti, ne znam da li na njoj rusi raid
<Mmike> na debianu
<Mmike> BotaniCar: mint je na laptop/desktop
<jelly> na kojem debianu, linux ili kfreebsd?
<jelly> :-)
<Mmike> http://zfsonlinux.org/
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kak ce ti zsf substituirati raid ? 
<Mmike> jelly: linux
<Mmike> BotaniCar: tak, zfs substituira raid :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kompenzira hardverski kvar na jednom od diskova po kojima je rasprostrt ?
<jelly> ZOL uvijek kaska po verzijama i fičurima za solarisom i bsdjevima
<jelly> BotaniCar: nije li to poanta
<Mmike> BotaniCar: isto k'o raid
<BotaniCar> jelly: nisam trosio pa radije na glas pitam glupost nego riskiram da sam krivo shvatio
<Mmike> jelly: nek kaska, ima paket za wheezy i dovoljno je stable
<Mmike> meni dosta
<Mmike> BotaniCar: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID-Z#RAID-Z
<Mmike> znaci, slicno k'o raid5
<BotaniCar> Mmike: citam bash 
<SilverSpace> uh sestra kupila 27" monitor ips
<BotaniCar> o0o0o , kaj je tak corava ? :D
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: skoro :)
<SilverSpace> philips
<SilverSpace> 3d
<BotaniCar> Mmike: si tu ? 
<BotaniCar> slavis sutra ? Ili ces bacat' bebu kao izgovor ? 
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> ne slavim rodjendane valjda zadnjh 10 godina :)
<BotaniCar> Pih
<BotaniCar> pa, ja bi slavio tvoj rodjkas 
<BotaniCar> Ni ja ne slavim svoj :)
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> imam dramu sa stracima, stari moj :)
<BotaniCar> Oni silom zele u goste ? Samo nek drame
<SilverSpace> hm chromium zeza na yotube chrom radi ok 
<BotaniCar> Ovaj se fino suprotstavio temeljnom dohotku: http://kaportal.hr/dimitrije-birac-analiza-temeljni
<BotaniCar> Veseli me to, prvo te negiraju, pa ti se smiju, pa si pobijedio 
<SilverSpace> mogu reci da ovih 27" uopce nisu preveliki 
<SilverSpace> na stolu
<SilverSpace> sad sam ko zensko 
<SilverSpace> velicina je bitna
<BotaniCar> Ma di ce monitor ili TV ikad biti preveliki, ako mogu obuhvatiti pogledom,meni nije preveliko :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: sad ces uskoro slaviti sve samo kad dijete malo poraste
<jelly> SilverSpace: tak si ja mislim 32" televiziju prenamijenit u monitor
<jelly> pixeli jesu veliki al se moze drzat dalje
<weshmashian> men laptop ne prepoznaje telku prek hdmia :(
<jelly> kupi bolji laptop
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: kako to 
<SilverSpace> jelly: moj tv je 32 ali to mi je vec preveliko
<weshmashian> nije laptop kriv kaj ne prepozna kodove od telke :)
<SilverSpace> za monitor
<weshmashian> eksuli, je, prelijen sam potrazit kak to rijesit
<jelly> SilverSpace: kak preveliko, samo ga odmaknes 50cm dalje ;-)
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: mozda ti je do hdmi kabla tako je bilo i kod frenda kupio neki skupi hdmi kabel i nece reko kupi obicni jetinjaru negdje i probaj sa njim i sad radi 
<jelly> weshmashian: a drugi laptopi isto ne dobiju EDID od telke?
<jelly> ili, kajjaznam, raspija
<weshmashian> nisam jos probo na drugom, bum danas, mozda
<weshmashian> neam raspi
<weshmashian> ni cubie
<jelly> ni klun, ni nogice
<weshmashian> nita!
<jelly> sam samcit... ne, krivi vitz
<BotaniCar> http://i.imgur.com/j3fyI.jpg
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> ca:12345:ctrlaltdel:/bin/echo "Fakof majmune!!!"
<BotaniCar> and .. you win ! 
<weshmashian> \o/
<SilverSpace> Greska: Cannot connect to database (Lost connection to MySQL server at 'reading initial communication packet', system error: 
<SilverSpace> vecernji list
<drj_cro> ne radi ni 24sata ni njuskalo
<jelly> i jedno i drugo je Styria
<budz0r> krepo gentoo, ili rade emerge world :)
<jelly> valjda im se nesto posemerilo
<jelly> routa ide preko t-coma, dodje tamo do bordera i dalje ne ide
<drj_cro> cistacici trebao steker za usisivac :)
<jelly> http://showcase.24sata.hr/maintenance-mode/maintenance-mode.html
<jelly> Nije do vas, do nas je! 
<jelly>    Stranice se trenutacno nadograd/uju. Vratite se malo kasnije.
<SilverSpace> Gusti snijeg paralizirao zapadnu Austriju!
<SilverSpace> vec
<jelly> to je Radojka kriva
<SilverSpace> budz0r: ako je krepo gentoo onda ce im tri dana server biti down
<jelly> ne znam kad mi se zadnji put desilo da je krepao softver a ne hardver
 * jelly kuca u drvo
<SilverSpace> MILAN BANDIĆ 'Linićeva politika je sistem Dalmatinca i magarca. Uzima, a ne daje!'
<jelly> još će nam Banditić biti premijer
<BotaniCar> jelly: svak' se izredao na nama, moze i on :) 
<jelly> bend over, boy
<BotaniCar> drito .. jedino mi je zao kaj ce ukradena lova otici u 'ercegovinu ako on zavlada, a ne negdje u RH. 
<BotaniCar> Kad smo kod toga, postoji li nacin da drzava zablokira sve novcane transakcije vece od X , dok ne dobiju obrazlozenje za istu ?
<jelly> unutar zemlje?
<jelly> ak je izvana -> hr ili obrnuto, mislim da da
<BotaniCar> Opce mi onda nije jasno kak se moze ukrasti milione .. aj tejk det bek, puno mi je jasnije 
<BotaniCar> Nego, METAL ! https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=6UywYH4fbtg
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: PERO DEFFORMERO - Metal Sviraću (2013), Views: 2530, Rating: 97.047968%
<BotaniCar> imam 32G AS2 poruka u XML formatu na jednom serveru .. na tom istom serveru imam 32G veliku AS2 bazu .. pogledam u bazu, isti podaci. Pitam devove zakaj duplikacija .. shute 
<jelly> BotaniCar: koferi s kešom, ofskroz ;-)
<BotaniCar> jelly: brijem da to s koferima igra po istom principu .. da se drzava zainati i kaze "nema isplata vecih od 1m€ dok ne odobrimo" .. 
<BotaniCar> no, to bi sve stimalo da u "drzavi" nije i problem :D
<jelly> eh sad
<BotaniCar> Zakaj ja sad navodim ocito ? Idem kuvat kafu , dok je jos o firminom trosku 
<BotaniCar> [Da se ponovim, mrzim devove koji dupliciraju podatke]
<jelly> zar se to sad ne zove denormalizacija
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> http://www.business.hr/ekonomija/linic-otkrio-sdp-ovcima-svoj-tajni-plan-134504 ... jebite mi sve, ja mislim da je Linic u stvari preCjednik drzave
<Mmike> nj
<Mmike> moram naucit kuhat
<Mmike> pod hitno
<BotaniCar> Vec znas kuhati, ali su kosta i druzba suzbili to u tebi :)
<Mmike> kuhati != pec rostilj
<weshmashian> is it food? it's cooking.
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> los sam iu tome
<Mmike> naime kuhosam doma neki kurac
<Mmike> cuspajz od piletine i neznam cega
<Mmike> pa je zavrsilo tak da sam skoknuo do antunovica u restac i donio dnevni meni
<weshmashian> lol
<Mmike> 70 kuna, 2 menija
<jelly> :-D
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> sramota :)
<weshmashian> ja ne znam juhe i cuspajze radit, al' meso ide na 1001 nacin
<jelly> mi smo danas testirali pizzeriju novootvorenu preko puta t-mobajle
<jelly> pizze izvrsne, tjestenina vrlo dobra
<weshmashian> ime te imaju li dostavu?
<jelly> Dida Marijan, ne
<jelly> može se naručit i doć uzet
<weshmashian> meh
<weshmashian> to znaci proc cijelu vukovarsku, u oba smijera
<jelly> samo za lokalce
<weshmashian> uf, a vukovarska fino zakrcena u smjeru istoka
<jelly> ovaj tu trokut na kraju (pocetku?) je zakrcen uvijek, osim po noci
<weshmashian> oooh, a i petlja je puna, te drziceva
<Mmike> cime da izmjerim ssh-lag?
<Mmike> ono kad tipkas, pa ti je 'sporo'
<weshmashian> sad mi je drago da imam cudnovato radno vrijeme :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: stopericom? :)
 * weshmashian runs&hides
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim zasto chrome radi a chromium ne na youtube
<jelly> chrome ima svoj flash
<jelly> pepper api itd itb
<DeliciousCake> SUTRA SE IDE U KESTENJE ! :)
<DeliciousCake> o, je*o ga caps, pardon 
<DeliciousCake> veselim se k'o da idem po placu, a ne grbit' se po shumi :) 
<DeliciousCake> .weather zagreb,maksimir
<DeliciousCake> .weather zagreb/maksimir
<DeliciousCake> cek, di je datase ? 
<DeliciousCake> jelly: vrati nam rode  :=(
<Mmike> jelly: umro fly?
<SilverSpace> kaj je umrlo :)
<SilverSpace> muha
<SilverSpace> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/33/Green_Fly.jpg
<Mmike> smokeping!
<SilverSpace> mededi razvaljuju 1:3 u gostima
<SilverSpace> jos jedna trecina
<SilverSpace> ides zmija http://is.gd/dRoTMC
<jelly-home> zato reprezentacija pusi od belgije
<SilverSpace> ko ih jebe 
<SilverSpace> 2:5
<SilverSpace> opet u nedjelju nece sibica stati u ledenu 
<BotaniCar_> jedan od koraka kod kernel apgrejda z centos, ako imas zsf: "reinstall zfs" :) 
<jelly-home> zar 6ica nema dkms
<BotaniCar_> ima
<jelly-home> al svejedno treba reinstalirati i nije dosta rebuildati 3rd party module?
<BotaniCar_> Nisam osobno probao. Tako neki kit pishe
#ubuntu-hr 2013-10-12
<Mmike> jos da onaj webber sad zna startat...
<vileni> Mmike: hb! :)
<calmpitbull> morgen
<Mmike> vileni: danke schoene
<MmikePoso>  router mi ima uptime 52 dana
<SilverSpace> kisa
<Tomislav11> pozdrav, koristio sam priej nekoliko godina ubuntu i sada sam ga poceo opet koristiti, stavio sam veriju 12.04 64bit , ono sto sam najvise volio na ubuntutu su bili workspaces, obozavam sam da mogu radit nekoliko razlicitih stvari na nekoliko razlicitih workspaceva
<Tomislav11> i sada instalirao sam compiz jer sam volio vrtit cube jer mi je tako bilo najljepse i najjednostanije i pojavio mi se problem sa flickering, rijesenje sam našao ovdje http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1860889&page=3
<Tomislav11> nakon sto sam resetirao OS, diga se bez interfejsa
<Tomislav11> vidim samo desktop
<Tomislav11> nema alatnih traka
<Tomislav11> vidim compiz radi zbog wlooby windows, ali nemam nikakvih alatnih traka, jel mi moze neko pomoci vratiti ih
<jelly-home> budi strpljiv, na kanalu nema puno akcije
<Tomislav11> okej :)
<Tomislav11> nista
<Tomislav11> a steta
<Tomislav11> stavit cu onda post na forum
<Tomislav11> mislim da sam imao takav problem prije ali se ne sjecam
<Tomislav11> jel mi mozes rec kako se taj interface u linux/ubuntu zove
<Tomislav11> da pokusam googlat
<CrazyLemon> unity se zove
<Tomislav11> a znaci desktop ne spada pod to
<Tomislav11> jer ja mogu sve radit
<Tomislav11> pokretat aplikacije i sve
<Tomislav11> evo sada sam na browseru unutar njega, jedino nemam te alatne trake
<Tomislav11> ono gore, di ti piše sat i to
<CrazyLemon> to je unity da 
<CrazyLemon> više što se igraš sa compizom više zajebeš desktop :) 
<Tomislav11> evo ovo mi je
<Tomislav11> http://askubuntu.com/questions/17381/unity-doesnt-load-no-launcher-no-dash-appears
<Tomislav11> ma stvano mi je smetalo to flickering
<Tomislav11> sve ostalo je super radilo
<Tomislav11> ali kada odem u drugi workspace
<Tomislav11> blicnu mi na sekundu prozori iz proslog workspace
<Tomislav11> bas bode u oci
<jelly-home> CrazyLemon: cek, jel bio unity u 12.04?
<CrazyLemon> jelly-home je 
<CrazyLemon> od 11.04 je unity
<jelly-home> okidoki
 * CrazyLemon upravo na 12.04
<tomislav12> pozdrav evo me natrag :)
<tomislav12> dakle
<tomislav12> bio sam otisao 
<tomislav12> ctrl + alt + F1 dobio sam full screen terminal iz kojeg nisam znao izaci
<tomislav12> sad ovako
<tomislav12> uspio sam preko terminala porkenut ccsm
<CrazyLemon> tomislav12 drugi put ctrl alt f7
<CrazyLemon> pa češ "izači"
<tomislav12> i... stvaro je onaj covjek dobro rekao rijesio sam se flickeringa, samo sto sam se rijesio i unity-ja
<tomislav12> hvala crazylemon
<tomislav12> sada citam uputsva neka i pise da bi trebao ukljucit unity plugin u compizu ja ga nigdje ne vidim hmm
<CrazyLemon> tomislav12 pogledaj ovdje upute http://www.howtoforge.com/install-compiz-on-the-unity-desktop-on-ubuntu-12.04-precise-pangolin 
<CrazyLemon> piše fino šta moraš instalirat i kako šta 
<tomislav11_> vec mi se 2 puta zamrznuo
<tomislav11_> uglavnom u compizu unity plugin nema ovu kucicu
<tomislav11_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/17381/unity-doesnt-load-no-launcher-no-dash-appears
<tomislav11_> http://i.stack.imgur.com/dlmEy.png
<CrazyLemon> to si nešto sje... sa onim uputama sa ubuntuforums.org
<tomislav11_> ali cube odlicno radi :D
<tomislav11_> nema flickering niti nista
<tomislav11_> osim sta neam unity
<CrazyLemon> e onda se igraj sa cubeom :>
<CrazyLemon> sta ce ti funkcionalan desktop kad imas cube :>
<tomislav11_> to i ja kazem :D
<tomislav11_> sada sam napravio "unity --reset"
<tomislav11_> i nije mi bas pomoglo huh
<tomislav11_> hmm sta da instaliram novi sistem ili... opet ce biti flickering :S
<tomislav11_> da probam neko drugo rijesenje za taj flickering onda
<tomislav11_> jel kubuntu isto koristi unity ili?
<CrazyLemon> ne.. kubuntu koristi plasmu
<tomislav11_> oce tamo radit compiz
<tomislav11_> tek mi sad nist nije jasno
<tomislav11_> ja sma mislio da ubuntu koristi gnome
<tomislav11_> a kubuntu KDE
<tomislav11_> uglavnom trazio sam dosta jos
<tomislav11_> na nekoliko razlicitih stranica postoji ista procedura i niko se nije zalio da mu unity ne radi
<jelly-home> kde4 koristi vlastiti compositing wm i ne treba mu compiz
<BotaniCar_> So, FU and your EMP, Neo :) https://medium.com/the-physics-arxiv-blog/8dc2ed4cfd08 , morat ce snimiti novi nastavak matrixa :) 
<Mmike> ? :)
<Mmike> btrljcrn
#ubuntu-hr 2013-10-13
<Mmike> flo floea fla
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> djesi, spejsko
<CTCP3> kak se zvala ona dobra firma koja je uvozila informaticku robu
<CTCP3> u voltinom
<CTCP3> koji su zbrisali iz hr jer im hrpa firmi nije placala
<CTCP3> nemrem se sjetit, a na vrhu jezika mi
<CTCP3> elko, hebem ti i pamcenje
<Mmike> ginko pomaze, vele :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: eto odmaram 
<SilverSpace> bemti ne mogu se sshat na server
<SilverSpace> a radi 
<SilverSpace> ssh: connect to host  port 22: Network is unreachable
<Mmike> reklo bi se da ti je mreza 'unreachable'
<Mmike> zfs - mega kul!
<obruTt> jutro..
<jelly-home> ode idolnet
<CTCP3>  -Global- Domena idolnet.org se gasi (osim ako netko ne zeli sponzorirati, u tom slucaju neka doticni posalje poruku Pumi).  Server irc.fpz.hr ostaje.
<CTCP3> da
<CTCP3> kme
<CTCP3> pa kolko dodje domena xD
<CTCP3> i di je nesto bash
<jelly-home> $11.48
<jelly-home> cca 60kn 
<CTCP3> veca provizija za paypal itd neg domena xd
<Hrki> vecer, kakve ima veze boja kabla u ruter, imam crvenu i zutu
<Hrki> kada spojim crveni utp kabel, nemogu na net
<Mmike> Hrki: ?
<OneKorea> Znaci krepa mi net usred ssh veze... I sad kad se ponovo logiram vidim svoj stari session još aktivan (w, who). Mogu li ga ubiti nekako?
<OneKorea> našo ga sa ps aux i ubio sa kill -9. Izgleda sve ok sad. Valjda nisam bio pregrub. :<
#ubuntu-hr 2014-10-06
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro :)
<Mmike> kak me strefilo sad
<Mmike> sat mi osto na hrvackom vremenu :)
<ivoks> Mmike: e, mos mi pomoc
<ivoks> Mmike: htio bi testirati nes
<Mmike> ivoks: mogu probat
<Mmike> ak ne nesh tjerat da preskocim dorucak
<ivoks> Mmike: pm
<ivoks> Mmike: imas vremena za ponovni test? :)
<ivoks> mater i tcomu
<Mmike> ivoks: nemrem sad
<ivoks> koji se vrag desava s tcomom danas
<ivoks> obruT: jel se tamo kod vas netko igra s mutom?
<ivoks> nis mi ne radi
<ivoks> moram prek mobitela
<Mmike> ivoks: mozda su presli na bnet :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> glavoboljcek danas
<hbogner> SilverSpace, to ti je kad pijes mirogojcek
<hbogner> okani se alkohola
<SilverSpace> joj
<SilverSpace> da bar
<hbogner> :D
<SilverSpace> fakat se ne sjecam kad sam zadnji puta popio alkohol
<hbogner> vec ti fali alkohol, apstinenciska kriza?
<SilverSpace> pivo sa tobom prije ohoh vremena
<hbogner> jaooo, to je bilo davno, cac godina dana?
<hbogner> ili cak i vise
<SilverSpace> ljeto bilo 
<SilverSpace> ima vise od godine
<hbogner> prosalo ljeto moguce, ovo nismo
<SilverSpace> dosadni su ovi sa laznim ebayem 
<SilverSpace> nisam im ja naivac
<SilverSpace> u kojoj je sad banani Alonso 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kaj kaj
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kaj kaj kaj
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa dobio nogu u ferrariu
<SilverSpace> i ide u neizvjesnost McLarena 
<markosejic> d dan
<SilverSpace> po pisanju na netu hondai bas i ne ide dobro 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: mislis da je dobio? a ne da je oso
<Mmike> btw, kaj'kaj'kaj je bilo u vezi sa pivom koju si popio samnom :)
<SilverSpace> ma dobio samo ptije tjedan dana je govorio da on odlucuje 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kad smo mi to popili :)
<SilverSpace> aaa da
<SilverSpace> tu ulokalnoj birtiji 
<SilverSpace> i to je bilo dugo 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> :D
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/izbusili-cijevi-naftovoda-ispod-zemlje-i-krali-naftu/1225293/
<SilverSpace> koji likovi 
<markosejic> bas
<hbogner> bilo je toga još
<hbogner> kod nas bar niej bila nijedna ekspolozija kao kod rusa
<SilverSpace> da 
<SilverSpace> .
<SilverSpace> kaj kazete za mesnicku
<SilverSpace> meni je katastrofa 
<SilverSpace> ako su vec stavili ledice nikako nisu smjele bit bljeskalice nego pulsirajuce
<SilverSpace> bit cu na google upravo me snimio google auto 
<hbogner> ti vec jesi na google :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> ono sa mesnickom je uzas
<ivoks> shvacam sto su htjeli napraviti, ali to su mogli napraviti samo s odvodnjom vode
<SilverSpace> ne znam kak to bude kada padne veca kolicina kise 
<SilverSpace> a i zimi bit ce zanimljivo 
<markosejic> d dan
<Mmike> ivoks: koje s vodom?
<Mmike> ivoks: ne mislis na svjetla?
<Mmike> tj, one debilne lampice?
<ivoks> lampice
<ivoks> umjesto lampica su treba staviti odvodni kanal
<ivoks> 'starinski' je
<ivoks> actually, pruza fizicku barijeru
<ivoks> a ne izaziva epilepsiju
<SilverSpace> http://itsfoss.com/linux-shellshock-check-fix/
<jelly> ak to do sad neko nije rijesio, ni ne bu
<SilverSpace> hm kod mene nije dobar bash
<Mmike> ivoks: lampice su uzas
<Mmike> to se valjda samo mojoj staroj svidja
<SilverSpace> da su bar stavili drugaciji mod nego stroboskop
<SilverSpace> napr. oscilirajuce 
<jelly> SilverSpace: taj site ne provjerava sve vezane bugove, https://shellshocker.net/ je nesto bolji
<jelly> ovo je neko samo copy/pasteao
<SilverSpace> jelly: da vidio 
<SilverSpace> not vulnerable
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/povratak-kultne-serije-david-lynch-najavio-novu-sezonu--twin-peaksa--koja-pocinje-iduce-godine/1225585/
<chaky> Giant TCR Composite 2 (Shimano 105 groupset) http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-in/bikes/model/tcr.composite.2.compact/15200/67035/
<SilverSpace> chaky: kaj si to kupio :)
<chaky> SilverSpace: da, trebao bi doci sutra.
<SilverSpace> super 
<chaky> SilverSpace: dobio nesto novca od osiguranja, sitno ulozio ja, i 30% popusta :)
<Hrki> sk.
<Hrki> SilverSpace: to sam bas htio rec, bas me zanima kakvi ce biti nastavci
<SilverSpace> chaky: brzo si novce dobio
<SilverSpace> kad se ja sjetim cetri godine cekao 14kk
<SilverSpace> http://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-khSMtbAy5fA/VDKrZKFEZaI/AAAAAAAACAg/fIlMF93bqAE/s0/crash.gif
<SilverSpace> Mmike: 
<SilverSpace> ovdje su svi imali srece 
<SilverSpace> osim vozaca 
<jelly-home> ooh, novi openwrt
<SilverSpace> joj jos mi nije frend vratio router 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhofonPRrFM
<datase> YouTube: Coke mixed with Milk Experiment - Kola ve Süt Karıştırılırsa Ne Olur? - 0:01:24 - 13,054,739 views - 5773 likes / 1125 dislikes
<SilverSpace> kaj to hr internet steka 
<jelly-home> ?
<SilverSpace> ne otvara mi tcom dnevno 
<SilverSpace> malo otvori malo ne 
<SilverSpace> i jos poneku stranicu 
<SilverSpace> https://plus.google.com/+LennartPoetteringTheOneAndOnly/posts/J2TZrTvu7vd
<SilverSpace> poprilicno istinito 
<Mmike> SilverSpace:  uzas :/
<Mmike> skuzio sam upravo da u hotelu imam free p0rn ):)
<hbogner> Mmike, a tebi nije dosta p0rn-a?
<Mmike> hbogner: nisam ja biro
<hbogner> :D
<Mmike> nikad necu skuzit ove brije s uticnicama
<Mmike> srecom ove engleske mohs shackirat lako
<hbogner> jel imas onaj adapter za uticnice?
<hbogner> ja to kupio u chipoteci prije nego sam isao
<hbogner> uzeo jedana dapter i ponio jedan produzni kabel sa 8 uticnica :D
<hbogner> da, na srecu su i oni na 220, a ne ko ameri na 110
<hbogner> veca mi je glupost topla/hlada voda kod pranja ruku
<Mmike> ma vecina uredjaja ima trafoe koji sami skuze 110/220
<Mmike> ovaj 'adapter' koji imam je komad plastike s rupama
<Mmike> al' mi osto u uredu
<Mmike> pa sad tu hackiram :)
<Mmike> idem lec
<Mmike> kasno je 
<hbogner> ma to, komad plastike koje pretvara uticnicu s 2 kvadratne rupe u uticnicu s 2 okrugle rupe
<hbogner> ode i ja ln
#ubuntu-hr 2014-10-07
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro :)
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Mmike> Dobri den!
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kakvo je vrijeme u londri
<Mmike> nemam pojma
<Mmike> al' reko bi da pada neka kisica :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> nda
<SilverSpace> jes ponio kisobran :)
<Mmike> ne :)
<Mmike> al' sam ga kupio tu :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> znaci nepripremljen si dosao :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/gadgeterija/tehnologija/353643/Nova-opasnost-prijeti-vasem-Androidu-evo-sto-vam-je-ciniti.html
<SilverSpace> no da 
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode!
<SilverSpace> jaizza: jutro 
<jaizza> komad!
<SilverSpace> jel se mucis 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> s čim?
<jaizza> IB radi
<jaizza> Mmike sretan
 * jaizza sretna
<SilverSpace> je valjda :)
<jaizza> kako si mi ti?
<SilverSpace> ubijam se od dosade 
<BotaniCar> Jutro, junacine ! 
<SilverSpace> oo 
<SilverSpace> di si BotaniCar 
<BotaniCar> Ima tko prijedlog za certificate store/manager za manju tvrtku ? Postaje mi problem voditi racuna o tome kad mi di kakav certifikat istice
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: imao sam edukaciju tjedan dana pa .. 
<SilverSpace> oo jesi linesto naucio :)
<SilverSpace> pametno 
<BotaniCar> I tu isto imam nesrecu, po obicaju: krenem na pripremu i skuzim da su svi materijali za centos6, a izasla 7ica, pak sam odslusao tjedan dana , a ostatak cu kad prilagode materijale 
<BotaniCar> Kaj da ti velim, nisam naucio puno, ali ono kaj jesam je korisno
<BotaniCar> s/centos/red hat
<BotaniCar> Ahaha, kakva molba za posao: http://cdn.happyplace.com/assets/images/2012/04/4f8dc3b9e0f2b.jpeg
<Mmike> jaizza: jel' dosla nova verzija?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: sad sam se skompao s deckima iz Asseca, ima da joj srusimo aplikaciju prije nego ju stignu srusiti sami ! :) 
<jaizza> Mmike: ne za tebe još
<Mmike> jaizza: zasht?
<BotaniCar> Jer si tako dobar tester 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nema potrebe, korisnici to rade vec :)
<jaizza> Mmike: jer si mi drag pa te Å¡tedim dokle mogu
<jaizza> :D
<Mmike> jaizza: iznnimno profesionalno :)
<BotaniCar> Fuckas profesionalizam, nepotizam prije svega! Svoj svog, pa dalje kak bude 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> ib radi da
<ivoks> dokle
<ivoks> dok ga netko ne pokusa koristiti
<ivoks> :)
<BotaniCar> Nego, da se ponovim, mozda ima nade za mene: trebam prijedlog prijedlog za certificate store/manager/CA softver za manju tvrtku. Postaje mi problem voditi racuna o tome kad mi di kakav certifikat istice
<BotaniCar> Ovo je simpa http://xca.sourceforge.net/xca-4.html , no, ako imate kaj bolje .. 
<SilverSpace> Jokerit s 3-2 (1-0, 2-2, 0-0)
<SilverSpace> 6.50 bilo na medeke 
<Mmike> Ides!
<Mmike> Vani je sunce!
<Mmike> Onak, pici@! :)
<BotaniCar> stari moj, ovdje je magla k'o mlijeko
<Mmike> maloprije je kisa padala
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: sunce se probija pomalo 
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: mi nemamo to, samo nagios checkove za sve ssl servise.  To ne ukljucuje client certifikate iz ocitog razloga
<BotaniCar> jelly: to mi je bila druga opcija, ovo kaj sam ja linkao mi se cini zgodno jer je u istom paketu i CA
<SilverSpace> gledam dolazi nam ljepo vrijeme 
<SilverSpace> super 
<SilverSpace> vettel godisnje ce zaradivat 25 milliona
<SilverSpace> ferrari
<SilverSpace> cajger na cajgeru 
<BotaniCar> FAKAT, SUNCEEEE
<Mmike> SilverSpace: pa ovaj vikend je rusija!!
<Mmike> nova staza
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da 
<SilverSpace> staze mi izgleda ok 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: o rusiji se uopce ne prica zasjenila nesreca sve 
<SilverSpace> ne mogu vjerovati dvije iste verzije a update drugaciji 
<SilverSpace> gledam u oba repozitorija i isti su
<jelly> koja verzija ubuntuta planira prelazak na systemd?
<BotaniCar> jelly: rekao bi da ni Gazda ne zna za ziher: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1316
<jelly> gazda ni ne treba znati, on je tu da gleda siru sliku
<jelly> a oce li biti 15.04 ili 16.04 ce netko dole odlucit
<BotaniCar> kaj nije sira slika "decki , nastrikajte to unutar iducih 12 mjeseci" ? 
<jelly> mislim da je "ajmo vidit sta ce debian slozit"
<BotaniCar> *nod nod*
<SilverSpace> jelly: :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ti si se pobrkao :)
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_MNI8qRb6s ## tko ne pogleda video, dobit ce posao u PC-PLAYu 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj
<SilverSpace> kaj kaj 
<BotaniCar> kaj kaj k'o da ne znas kaj 
<SilverSpace> nisam gledao jot
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Zena prepricava d6b pjesmu na jeziku gluhih , frendici :) 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zanimljivo je sad gledati po netu kak sad ferrari navijaci ne pljuju po vettelu 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: predobro 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: jel radis sutra
<Mmike> SilverSpace: a zakaj bi pljuvali? :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: to je tak :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace:  meni su ti ferraristi cudni ljudi skzor :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> da ne priznaju nikog drugog ko ne vozi za ferrari
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/vjestak-tvrdi-da-je-mesnicka-nezakonita-plocnik-pola-metra-uzi-od-dopustenog--a-pjesacki-prijelaz-uopce-nije-obiljezen/1225634/
<Mmike> vmware je crap
<SilverSpace> meni je bio drag
<Mmike> i meni virtualbox
<Mmike> pa je crap
<Mmike> al' sam mislio da je vmware faca
<Mmike> a kad ono :)
<Mmike> jos ispada da je govno od libvirta najbolje :/
<ivoks> rekao sam ti :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> Mmike: koji vmware?
<Mmike> jelly: 5.1, mislim
<jelly> koji proizvod?
<Mmike> vmware esx
<Mmike> nemre unutra pokrenut kvm
<jelly> 5.5U1 je zadnji
<jelly> nested pagetables i ina sranja ako igdje rade, rade na najnovijem
<jelly> ak oces mogu probat, nasi nodeovi su frisko patchirani na zadnji 5.5
<Mmike> jelly: ak ti se da, bilo bih zahvalan
<jelly> Mmike: imas neki image ili boot cd?
<Mmike> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<Mmike> instaliraj ubuntu server, kad te pita za pakete metni samo ssh
<Mmike> i onda unutra instaliraj livbirt sranja i probaj pokrenut kvm virtualku
<Mmike> morat ces vmwaretu zaklikat 'nested virtualization' negdje
<jelly> trusty je 14.04?
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> jelly: btw, upravo mi rekli da sam pokusavao to na vmwaretu 5.5
<Mmike> sam kaj ja nemam pristup hipervajzoru
<jelly> Mmike: hm, Hardware virtualization mi je zasivljeno i nemrem kliknut
<jelly> (opcija za VM)
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> mozda ti hardver ne podrzava to?
<jelly> moze bit
<jelly> makar su to noviji nodovi, iz 2013
<jelly> a mozda po defaultu imam 5.0 format virtualke
<jelly> da vidimo kad se upgradea format sa 8 na 10
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> http://thetechnologychronicle.blogspot.co.uk/2014/02/install-nested-kvm-in-vmware-esxi-51.html
<Mmike> tu lik tvrdi da se moze
<jelly> kak ne bi moglo
<Mmike> ha, eto, meni se nece kvmulja pokrenut
<Mmike> pokrenem ju, ode u 'paused' stanje
<Mmike> i nece van
<SilverSpace> gadno je kad nece van
<Mmike> SilverSpace: :P
<jelly> Mmike: koja su libvirt sranja za instalirat?
<jelly> Mmike: ok, mislim da ne mogu enableat jer su mi nodeovi podeseni za Nehalem CPU level i VM-ovi ne vide novije fichure
<jelly> svi moraju biti isti cpu level da bi radio vMotion
<Mmike> jelly: knj :/
<Mmike> jelly: znaci, ne radi :
<jelly> Mmike: ne radi zbog nasih produkcijskih postavki, nemam slobodan node da probam
<Mmike> 09kuzim
<Mmike> kuzim
<SilverSpace> sad ti znaj cemu ovo sluzi usb-modeswitch - mode switching tool for controlling "flip flop" USB devices
<SilverSpace> flip flop
<SilverSpace> uname -a
<SilverSpace> eh
<ivoks> Recently, people started collecting Bitcoins to hire a hitman for me (this really happened!).
<jelly> SilverSpace: neki 3G stickovi kad ih ustekas izgledaju kao USB CD-ROM, sa driverima za windowse
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> vidis, nisam ni vidio to pitanje
<ivoks> http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/10/check-point-hacks-bugzilla-tracking-system-to-demonstrate-bad-bug/
<jelly> "Jules [Bianchi] remains in the Intensive Care Unit of the Mie General Medical Centre in Yokkaichi. He has suffered a diffuse axonal injury [when the head is rapidly accelerated or decelerated] and is in a critical but stable condition," the family said.
<jelly> pa ti vidi dal ce drugi put drzati utrku pod tjeskom kishom
<SilverSpace> jelly: nije bas tak 
<ivoks> The outcome is frequently coma, with over 90% of patients with severe DAI never regaining consciousness.
<ivoks> Those who do wake up often remain significantly impaired.
<SilverSpace> lik je izletio pod duplom zutom zastavom 
<jelly> SilverSpace: na _potpuno istom mjestu_ kao lik prije njega
<ivoks> kada je dizalica na stazi, onda mora biti safety car
<SilverSpace> jelly: da ali sutil nije imao ogranicenje ni zute zastave 
<ivoks> kakve su to gluposti
<ivoks> al
<jelly> SilverSpace: kakve to ima veze, znaci da je mjesto pod takvim uvjetima opasno i nije za vozit
<ivoks> vozaci znaju u sto se upustaju i eto... to tak bude
<jelly> da
<jelly> ali pravila se mijenjaju zbog ovakvih stvari
<SilverSpace> nije usporio sto se vidi i iz snimke 
<ivoks> SilverSpace: uopce nije bitno je li usporio ili nije
<SilverSpace> veliki dio krivicese odnosi na njega 
<ivoks> to je nesreca
<jelly> ^^ 
<ivoks> nije bitno tko je kriv
<ivoks> bitno je da se nesto nauci iz dogadjaja, pa da se opet ne ponovi
<jelly> bitno je kak napraviti da se smanji mogucnost takve nesrece u tim uvijetima
<SilverSpace> i ja kazem trebao je biti sc
<ivoks> a ja te pitam, mozes li garantirati da se to nece ponoviti ako ces samo dati stroze kazne na brzu voznju
<ivoks> ili ako ces maknuti vozace s piste dok se ne maknu dizalice
<SilverSpace> i do sad su se micali bolidi na takav nacin
<ivoks> da nije bilo dizalice, ne bi mu bilo nista
<ivoks> jesu
<SilverSpace> jebiga splet nesrece da se tu zaleti 
<ivoks> do nedavno su ljudi pusili u restoranima
<ivoks> idem na odmor
<ivoks> aj, pozdrav
<SilverSpace> dupla zuta zastava je bila na tom djelu tj.sektoru i niko nije usporio 
<SilverSpace> i dogodilo se to kaj se dogodilo 
<ivoks> triba zastavu objesit
<SilverSpace> da je lupio malo dalje nikome nista skoro da se ne bi ni pricalo
<SilverSpace> live timinga je pokazao da je Jules išao 212km/h 
<SilverSpace> inace se ide 220
<SilverSpace> i too po suhom 
<Mmike> odem pit skupo pivo
<SilverSpace> cuj skupo pivo 
<SilverSpace> bio netjak kod doktorice na pregledu ociju i kaze 
<SilverSpace> doktorici 
<SilverSpace> trebali bi i mami pregledati oci jer kad napisem zadacu kaze da to nista nevalja 
<budz0r> vecer
#ubuntu-hr 2014-10-08
<Mmike> SilverSpace: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mK_cTgOzlo0
<datase> YouTube: Modern F1 cars are bullshit! - 0:00:52 - 40,668 views - 214 likes / 3 dislikes
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro :)
<Mmike> Blje
<jelly-home> \praznik/
<Mmike> kre?
<Mmike> fakat :)
<Mmike> ivoks: ti si imao onaj neki drek za chrome koji ne ubije sve kad kalendar odluci da imas miting ili nesto?
<jelly-home> https://www.google.com/logos/doodles/2014/croatian-independence-day-2014-5656986997751808-hp.jpg
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> http://oi62.tinypic.com/8yrrs4.jpg
<SilverSpace> imam f1 app i gledam live timing i dva kruga sutil se razbio i nitko nije u zutom sektoru sporije vozio od zelene zastave kad je bila
<SilverSpace> bas nitko nije smanio brzinu 
<jelly-home> ocito te sektore niko ne jebe, treba izvesti safety car i gotovo
<SilverSpace> da jedino kaj ne pretjecu u zutom 
<SilverSpace> 213 km je isao kad je izletio 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: pa ne mora smanjit brzinu
<Mmike> jedino mora bit oprezan i nesmije pretjecat
<SilverSpace> oprez prodrazumjeva smanjenje brzine :)
<Mmike> nop
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> (:
<SilverSpace> (:)
<jelly-home> ¡
<SilverSpace> ):(
<SilverSpace> istina nemora usporiti moze se razbiti
<Mmike> kako ameri citahu 'chmod' ?
<Mmike> čmad
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> ma da 
<jelly-home> Mmike: isto ko i mi, znaci
<jelly-home> čmod i čoun
<jelly-home> i zš i beš
<Mmike> ja velim 'zeesha'
<Mmike> i cehamod
<Mmike> chovn
<Mmike> chovnanje 
<jelly-home> tis čudan :-)
<jelly-home> ceha cekaha kapejot
<SilverSpace> čeh
<SilverSpace> čehmod
<SilverSpace> je opasan ljetni mod
<jelly-home> neš mi kaplje u stanu i nikako skužit, kad ono uključilo nam centralno
<hbogner> mljac mljac, piletina i krumpir
<hbogner> kaplčje ulje
<SilverSpace> pih piletina 
<hbogner> :P
<SilverSpace> tak bi mrknuo pola kile vruceg odojka 
<SilverSpace> issss
<jelly-home> sad sam i ja gladan odjednom
<hbogner> jaooo sto je bilo finoo
<hbogner> izvana hrskava korica, a u sredini fino mekano peceno, socno
<hbogner> ja bi jooooos
<SilverSpace> dobra ti kuharica :)
<hbogner> naravno, za sebe se uvijek potrudim :D
<VjetarSaSunca> Kako se na engleskom kaže "Ja sam iz Sektora informatičkih servisa INA-e?"
<VjetarSaSunca> ISIS INA :P
<Mmike> I am from the government company that sucks money.
<hbogner> kanada ima svoj isis: http://www.isisns.ca/about/
<hbogner> Immigrant Settlement & Integration Services
<hbogner> negdje na netu je bila sprdancija na tu temu
<jelly-home> Germany: Pro-IS mob attacks Kurdish protesters with MACHETES and KNIVES http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=c1a_1412771947
<VjetarSaSunca> ajme mrtvila
<VjetarSaSunca> ostarim dok netko nešto napiše
<SilverSpace> da
#ubuntu-hr 2014-10-09
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<markosejic> d jutro
<ivoks> pf
<ivoks> novi mondeo
<ivoks> osnovni model 27.000 eura u njemackoj
<ivoks> nisu normalni
<ivoks> za 2-3.000 vise nadjes mercedes e klasu staru 6-9 mjeseci sa manje od 30.000km
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> smijesno
<Mmike> kak se ljudi tu muce s unityjem :)
<SilverSpace> Who will succeed - Vettel or Alonso?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj se muce
<Mmike> mah
<Mmike> ivoks: nesh valjda rec da je mercedes bolji od mondea
<Mmike> pa civija ce orgazam dobit
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jel se zato muce kaj doma koriste neko drugo sucelje pa sad moratu tu unity. kaj to i ti ne radis :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: nesto za tebe http://www.redbulletin.com/int/en/lifestyle/rio-rocks
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> pogled jebenica
<SilverSpace> pobjego :)
<SilverSpace> i Alonsi i Vettel bili su na razgovoru u McLarenu
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ne, neg je jednostavno - potrgan
<Mmike> unity, jel
<SilverSpace> :) kak znas da je potrgan 
<Mmike> imam oci :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :) i naocale 
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/sport/automoto/353754/Blazicko-iskreno-o-teskoj-nesreci-F1-vozaca-i-sokantnoj-snimci.html
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<SilverSpace> jaizza: jutro i tebi dobro
<jaizza> komad!
<BotaniCar|2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9noAVC2JxIA
<datase> YouTube: MIKI SOLUS - Hipster (MTV premijera) - 0:03:02 - 8,433 views - 144 likes / 17 dislikes
<obruT> SilverSpace: zanimljiv pogled, da :)
<obruT> iako, imao sam lijepsi zadnjih dana :)
<Mmike> ubuntu@maas:~$ neutron subnet-update 5cd12a7c-7e49-4d7c-8034-682c376fec65 allocation_pools='{"start": "192.168.100.200", "end": "192.168.100.249"}'
<Mmike> Invalid values_specs allocation_pools={"start": "192.168.100.200", "end": "192.168.100.249"}
<Mmike> ups
<SilverSpace> obruT: di si pentro 
<ivoks> pa jeb ti rba i idirekt
<ivoks> jaizza: kad ce novi idirekt?
<ivoks> ovaj je uzas
<ivoks> sad moram banku zvat da vidim jel im idirekt opce radi
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: kace novi ubuntu ? :) Ovaj je uzas :) :) </troll>
<ivoks> za mjesec dana
<ivoks> kuzis, ja znam datum
<BotaniCar|2> :) Da si rekao "ove godine" , vec bi znao vise nego svi jaizini tamo o e-bankarstvu :) 
<ivoks> katastrofa je ovo
<ivoks> pas mater... ni pauzu ne mogu imati
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: :)
<ivoks> Predobrada završila bez greške.
<ivoks> Važno: da bi zbirni nalog bio proveden morate napraviti AUTORIZACIJU!
<ivoks> i nigdje 'Autoriziraj'
<ivoks> a jebem ti i drzavu u kojoj je problem ako uplata sjedne jedan dan kasnije
<SilverSpace> zasto mis i u chrome nije isti kao na desktopu ?
<SilverSpace> strelica misa
<weshmashian> mornin'
<obruT> SilverSpace: biokovske stijene
<obruT> SilverSpace: lijep pogled na omis/brela/makarsku/...
<BotaniCar|2> Pun mi je ku*ac IBMovog webspherea ( koja je najgore, pun mi je kuki TUDJEG, ne mog ) :) 
<BotaniCar|2> To govno ne zna nikakve certifikate procitati, ako su radjeni nakon 1765
<BotaniCar|2> SHA1RSA , mamu vam :) 
<jelly> safe and sound :-)
<BotaniCar|2> Dobijem sad dopis ( 40i u nizu) da su moji certifikati super, ali da $drek to ne zna ucitati, i jel mozemo malo "opustiti sikjuriti" :) Koji ce mi ku*ac https enkapsuliran promet ako enkapsulaciju probije i moja baba ?! :) 
<jelly> reci im da te boli djon i da dignu nginx ispred svog $dreka 
<BotaniCar|2> Ti si jedan pametan chovo. 
<jelly> pa iza toga nek rade sta oce, moze i plaintext :-)
<BotaniCar|2> Moram samo izvidjeti jel $drek zna raditi preko posrednika, ili se mora pricati drito s njim :) Ako je tvoj prijedlog izvediv, ima da nekom $tamo popucaju ocne kapilare, vucibatine lijene :) 
<SilverSpace> obruT: oo da fakat predivno
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/sport/ostalisportovi/353911/Bivsi-NHL-igrac-na-klupi-Medvescaka-Ovo-je-prilika-koja-se-ne-propusta.html
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: _sve_ moze radit prek (reverse) proxyja, samo je pitanje dal se nekome da to slagati ili ce prebaciti lopticu 
<BotaniCar|2> Jakako, osim ako IBM napise da nemoze, onda mozes zdrav razum odloziti u stalak za kisobran :) Idem preventivno citucnut :9
<jelly> mi uglavnom za API-je trosimo apache mod_proxy_balancer ili mod_proxy, pa iza njega kajgod (obicno neki tomcati)
<BotaniCar|2> Druga strana u mojoj prepisci je puno jednostavnija, cini se da trose LSD :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Jedan telefonski poziv koji pocinje s "jeste vi normalni" vrijedi vise od 40 mailova. Steta samo sto pozive  ne smijem snimati ( radi sljedivosti, jel ) :) 
<ivoks> kak se zove vlan u vlanu?
<ivoks> zaboravio sam
<BotaniCar|2> stacked vlan ?
<ivoks> qinq!
<ivoks> BotaniCar|2: hvala
<BotaniCar|2> +1 :) Da sam bar ikad radio na mrezi toliko kompleksnoj da mi to treba :) 
<ivoks> dig cloud-images.ubuntu.com -t aaaa
<ivoks> yes! :)
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: pozelio bi da to neko drugi radi, jer obicno znaci spajanje 2 ili vise legacy mreza
<jelly> ili neko drugo kemijanje sa vise lokacija
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: vjerojatno, uvijek je trava zelenija kod onog tko radi posao koji jos nisam probao raditi
<Mmike> od kad mi moj virtualni klaud koristi hr.ubuntu repoe, openstack se instalira u manje od 10 minuta! :)
<jaizza> ivoks: skoro
<jaizza> ivoks: kud ti se žuri?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ja sam na reklami vid'jo da se openstack instalira u manje od 10 minuta i bez interneta ! :) 
<ivoks> jaizza: skoro sta?
<Mmike> istina!
<ivoks> jelly: ja sam u biti htio sloziti vlanove izmedju virtualki
<ivoks> jelly: izmedju strojeva
<ivoks> jelly: preko switcha koji propusta samo jedan vlan
<jelly> a nemas onaj... VXLAN
<ivoks> to je nes drugo
<ivoks> qinq mi bas treba, brijem
<ivoks> hah, ubuntu launcher za android
<jelly> ak je na jednom switchu da
<ivoks> cak i ok radi
<BotaniCar> https://www.facebook.com/CISEx/photos/a.127494923993378.30302.125672650842272/706778199398378/?type=1&fref=nf # malo o Milanovoj posjeti jamerici, iz pera jednog od organizatora puta
<jelly> nego sta da radi, moj backup promet je godinama isao kroz QinQ
<jelly> al je morala bit cisco oprema
<BotaniCar> Malo sam izguglao kad je ivoks spomenuo termin/potrebu, nisam bas puno clanaka van ciscove baze znanja ni vidio 
<jelly> nego, jel linux router moze radit NAT66
<BotaniCar> jelly: kaj si vec iscrpio sve IPv6 adrese koje imas ? :D
<Mmike> weshmashian: jel' te ima?
<jelly> BotaniCar: imam samo jednu :-)
<BotaniCar> :-) Velis, da, iscrpljena je :) 
<SilverSpace> joj čardaš
<markosejic> d dan
<jelly> BotaniCar: kad je vps bio novi bilo ih je 5 ali su 4 netragom nestale
<BotaniCar> :) Imas IPV6 VPS ?! Posto ? 
<jelly> 1.90€
<jelly> bilo je 1.60€/mj dok nismo usli u evropu 
<BotaniCar> U stvari ja isto slinim bezveze a ne treba mi VPS, mogu si i na ecneru dic virtualku i traziti v6 blok 
<jelly> pa e
<jaizza> ivoks: pitao si kad će novi IB 
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> kad ce
<ivoks> pobogu, ovaj nesto napraviti i ne kaze sto radi
<ivoks> ili ne napravi, pa opet ne kaze zasto ne napravi
 * jelly uvijek cita IB kao aj bi, Ivana Banfic
<ivoks> moram banku zivkat da saznam kaj se desava
<ivoks> jelly: kontekst... kontekst...
<ivoks> ipak je to jaizza 
<ivoks> dakle, rba
<BotaniCar> http://networkingnerd.net/2011/12/01/whats-the-point-of-nat66/ # ono kad inzinjer dugo nije vidio stvarnog svijeta 
<jelly> taj nat66 je mlogo kontroverzan, a bez previse razloga
<ivoks> The address space is way too big to require translation in the foreseeable future of my lifetime or even that of my kids.
<BotaniCar> Pda, meni je sva ta buka smijesna :) Ako ti treba - treba, ako ne - ne. Koga boli patka kaj "trga internet" :)
<ivoks> famous last words
<jelly> da mogu dobit PI od nekoga za 100kn, bila bi druga stvar
<ivoks> 2001:678::/29
<ivoks> na, dam ti ja
<ivoks> uzmi sve
<BotaniCar> El moram biti nepismen da mogu biti rvacki branitelj ? Izgleda da ta dva atributa uvijek idu u paketu.
<ivoks> sram te moze biti
<ivoks> koliko ti hrvatskih branitelja znas?
<BotaniCar> Osobno, par desetaka. 
<ivoks> onda znas da su branitelji bili iz svih slojeva drustva
<BotaniCar> nije nacionalno reprezwentativan uzorak, ali bolje nemam 
<ivoks> i pismenih i nepismenih
<BotaniCar> Imas pravo,vjerojatno stvari stoje kao i drugdje, najglasniji nisu reprezentativni
<ivoks> i oni koji nisu zavrsili skole
<ivoks> i oni koji su ostavili svoje firme kako bi isli braniti zemlju
<BotaniCar> ivoks: to je sve bilo pred 20 i kusur godina, ne moras ici ni u skolu da se naucis osnovama. 
<BotaniCar> A , imali su vremena od onda do sad nauciti da se ne pise sve  s capsom, da č i ć nisu isto slovo, i tak
<ivoks> ja znam windows admine koji ne znaju pisati, ne s dvije ruke, nego ne znaju niti sa dva prsta
<ivoks> pa ne zovem sve windows admine retardiranim debilima
<BotaniCar> Zato sam ti iznad priznao da vjerojatno imas pravo i da generaliziram. 
<BotaniCar> No, ostaje cinjenica da je sramota da ( bar oni koje mogu cuti/vidjeti) nisu nasli u 20 godina po ratu , vremena da se malo opismene. 
<ivoks> je li\
<ivoks> pa imas nekoliko ministara koji su bili branitelji
<ivoks> da ne govorim o direktorima poduzeca
<ivoks> ili profesorima
<ivoks> koji su na televiziji redovito
<BotaniCar> ivoks: sto zelis reci ? Odnosno, sto od onog sto si napisao negira ono sto sam ja napisao ?
<ivoks> 15:54 < BotaniCar> No, ostaje cinjenica da je sramota da ( bar oni koje mogu cuti/vidjeti) nisu nasli u 20 godina po ratu , vremena da se malo opismene. 
<BotaniCar> Da. Bili ministri ili nezaposleni. 
<BotaniCar> No, moram gibat, bu'm sutra pejstal clanak i komentare koji su me ponukali da pocnem grintati nad pravopisom :) Imajte se dobro
<SilverSpace> http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/cak-120000-hrvatskih-vozaca-uopce-ne-bi-smjelo-sjesti-za-volan-predstavljaju-opasnost
<SilverSpace> jesu i ovo branitelji 
<jelly> branitelji asfalta
<SilverSpace> http://hot.net.hr/planet-x/ufologija/video-google-snimio-pravi-leteci-tanjur-vise-nema-poricanja
<SilverSpace> svemirci
<SilverSpace> su tu medu nama
<SilverSpace> sjedim na stolcu i odjednom me pocelo nesto grijat na prstima noge. pogledam ono zraka sunca :) 
<SilverSpace> mislio sam da sam se zapalio 
<SilverSpace> nigdje kod nas ne mogu naci dvd rw slim slot uredaj
<SilverSpace> samo slim ladice
<markosejic> d vecer
<Mmike> IT WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORKS!
<markosejic> Mmike: pozz
<SilverSpace> http://www.bromygod.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/dgaf-003-10032014.gif
#ubuntu-hr 2014-10-10
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> povjesno zeleno svijetlo vn rusije je upaljeno 
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<jaizza> danas planiram Å¡trajkati
<SilverSpace> jo 
<SilverSpace> petkom se ne strajka 
<SilverSpace> petak je za ...
<jaizza> dan za metak?
<jaizza> bok komad
<calmpitbull> morgen
<SilverSpace> kaj se ne radi 
<SilverSpace> jaizza: kaj je juzina danas
<jaizza> SilverSpace: samo se nisam naspavala
<SilverSpace> mjesecina 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: radila sam u srijedu, nisam imala prekid pa sam jučer iscrpila svu energiju ljubomoreći na druge
<SilverSpace> aa 
<SilverSpace> jao 
<SilverSpace> ja jos u krevetu i gledam f1 trening rusija
<calmpitbull> hahah
<jaizza> SilverSpace: ne volim f1 i nemam snage ljubomorit na krevet - siguran si
<calmpitbull> ja vec treniral, pojel dorucak i sada se gleda south park pa onda malo ucit
<SilverSpace> jaizza: :)
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: koga vraga trening tak rano 
<calmpitbull> pa da se probudim
<calmpitbull> bez toga nema dobrog dana
<SilverSpace> bet rakije nema dobrog dana
<calmpitbull> hahahah
<calmpitbull> pa i toga ima u ovom kvartu...dok ja trcim likovi na stanici piju pelin 
<calmpitbull> nije rakija al i to je nesto
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> i to je u 6 ujutro...a likovi u odjelima idu na posel...mozda rade u holdinngu
<SilverSpace> cisto sumnjam da tak rano rade 
<calmpitbull> hahahahahaa
<SilverSpace> to su jos nocasnji 
<SilverSpace> od ljubavnica idu doma 
<calmpitbull> moze bit
<calmpitbull> i to je jedna od opcija
<BotaniCar|2> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10616635_759691154103915_8158351742979540606_n.jpg?oh=ec4773bf63cc417952a75d05c3a2e0d9&oe=54BD1FDB&__gda__=1421124451_67ae8f201c19bbd9255c671c41d70219
<BotaniCar|2> Josip Broz, dobar skroz - nigga
<calmpitbull> hahahah
<BotaniCar|2> Meni je bila milina kad sam radio u osiguranju, pa me stavili u Sljeme preradjivacku industriju. Mesari su ujutro na poslu dobijali po jednog "dedeka" ( one male bocice alkohola) od firme, da pocnu smjenu
<calmpitbull> kaj stvarno
<BotaniCar|2> ae
<SilverSpace> mogo bi jos jednu rundu odremati ni ja nocas nisam bas spavao 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: stresan je to posao 
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: nisam nikad jednu losu stvar pomislio o tim ljudima i picu, kad sam vidio sto rade cijeli dan
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/svijet/tko-se-normalan-ovako-sali-kihnuo-pa-rekao-da-ima-ebolu-388136
<BotaniCar|2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pirnuUCnc0I # al ga je razvuk'o 
<datase> YouTube: Burek sa sirom, sirnica - 0:07:37 - 318,743 views - 615 likes / 31 dislikes
<SilverSpace> sad sam gladan 
<BotaniCar|2> Bogme i ja, al ga je majstor slozio
<BotaniCar|2> http://seclists.org/nmap-dev/2014/q4/13 # decki kaj delaju nmap traze internshipistu 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: u prvi mah sam mislio da ga sa cd diskom reze 
<BotaniCar|2> :D Odskrolaj do dna, ispada da je chicha amater kao i mi - metalac po struci :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Imam samo jedan bed s ovim, nemam tako velik stol za razvlacenje 
<ivoks> bome
<ivoks> danas sam bas bio zli covjek :)
<BotaniCar|2> Do tell :) 
<ivoks> hodam ja po dvorsitu
<ivoks> i vidim stakora
<ivoks> i ono, dodjem na metar od njega
<ivoks> a on valjda mislio da mu nista necu, gricka travu
<ivoks> odem do garaze, uzmem komad otrova i vratim se stakoru
<ivoks> i dam mu ga 
<ivoks> imam fotke :)
<BotaniCar|2> E, to je poso, ako si ga i ubio, bar ga nisi mucio 
<ivoks> i sad sjedi u kutu i jede
<ivoks> muahahahahaha
<obruT> umjesto da ga na razanj, ti ga trujes
<jelly-home> mm, njam-njam
<SilverSpace> no da gulas bolji
<jelly-home> BotaniCar|2: zar nije taj otrov da zivina iskrvari na sve strane
<ivoks> mucit ce se da
<ivoks> i jos ga balzamira iznutra :)
<ivoks> da ne smrdi kad krepa
<obruT> no lijepo
<ivoks> 5min prije toga sam naletio na sismira
<ivoks> sismisa
<obruT> koji je ono broj od PETA-e ? :)
<ivoks> njega sam preselio na drvo
<ivoks> ma nabijem petu
<ivoks> ziher bi stakore drzali u kuci
<jelly-home> 0x5A?
<obruT> ima ona fotka kad su napisali PETA od ubijenih zeceva :P
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/express/dosje-velikog-rasipnika-kako-je-varga-sprzio-drzavnu-lovu-388081
<jelly-home> kak se tog lika blati, a nije nis gori ni bolji samo se namjerio uvesti reda
<obruT> ja bi od ove dvojice napiso svasta :P  http://www.tonyrogers.com/humor/images/peta_rabbits.jpg
<SilverSpace> ivoks: mogo si malo i ovima na vlasti dat 
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> a likovi imaju prigusivace....sigurno ameri
<jelly-home> .weather zagreb / maksimir
<datase> jelly-home: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 70°F / 21°C; Humidity: 56%; Pressure: 30.06in / 101.8kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Sw, 8mph / 13kph; Updated: 1 min, 43 secs ago | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 77°F / 25°C; Low of 59°F / 15°C | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of 77°F / 25°C; Low of 57°F / 14°C | Forecast for Sunday: Clear; High of 72°F / 22°C; Low of 59°F / 15°C | Forecast (1 more message)
<jelly-home> .more
<datase> jelly-home: for Monday: Clear; High of 75°F / 24°C; Low of 61°F / 16°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Partly cloudy; High of 75°F / 24°C; Low of 57°F / 14°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Partly cloudy; High of 73°F / 23°C; Low of 57°F / 14°C
<BotaniCar|2> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1001070626586524 # TAK SE RJESAVAJU PROBLEMI S DIVLJIM SVINJAMA
 * jelly cita "tak se rjesavaju problemi, s divljim svinjama!"
<BotaniCar|2> :-)
<SilverSpace> uhhh majke ti 
<BotaniCar|2> Koji je drugi izraz za ambigvitet ? 
<BotaniCar|2> dvosmislenost, majku mu staru ( thx ) 
<SilverSpace> http://youtu.be/cP4XJYAP6QA
<datase> YouTube: Iznogoud 5 ENGLISH (part 1) - 0:07:39 - 18,993 views - 31 likes / 0 dislikes
<BotaniCar|2> se meni cini ili mi je u SOA/contact za digera.hr upisana kriva email adresa ( @ na krivom mjestu ) ?
<SilverSpace> http://njuskica.geek.hr/cola-i-mlijeko/
<SilverSpace> mlijeko je tu krivo ne cocacola
<BotaniCar|2> Koja je poruka te nakupine slika ? Da tvari reagiraju jedna na drugu ? Mogu ja snimiti slideshow koji pokazuje kako ja utjecem na biftek ? Ne treba mi ni cijela noc
<SilverSpace> senzacionalizam
<SilverSpace> blxertzujok
<jaizza> SilverSpace: pifa, drugo tjedan, dogovori se s BotaniCar|2 kad
<BotaniCar|2> Huh ? Prek tjedna me nema, za vikend idem ( ne znam koji dan, ovisi o vremenu) na buchijadu u Ivanic. 
<BotaniCar|2> Tak da bi bilo oportuno da se vi dogovorite, a ja bum se prikrpal 
<Mmike> neutron subnet-create --name Public_Subnet --allocation-pool start=192.168.100.200,end=192.168.100.259 --gateway=192.168.100.1 --enable_dhcp=False Public_Network 192.168.100.0/24
<Mmike> Invalid input for allocation_pools. Reason: '192.168.100.259' is not a valid IP address.
<Mmike> e jebo
<Mmike> krivo
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: znas, grijesiti je ok, ali ponavljati greske nije :) 
<BotaniCar|2> also, +1 for readable error message
<SilverSpace> jaizza: BotaniCar|2 ne pusti zena :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2: indeed
<Mmike> openstack toolsi su dost dobri tu
<BotaniCar|2> Kaj si to bas morao tako istinito i jezgrovito izreci ? :)
<Mmike> za razilku od jujuta koji je, well....
<BotaniCar|2> ( silver, jel )
<Mmike> skoro k'o mysql, al' ipak ne tak los :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: pa nemoj ga javno tak...
<Mmike> jel' se gleda utrka?
<Mmike> SilverSpace: si gledo trening?
<BotaniCar|2> Ja brijem da bum samo formulu E nastavil gledat' 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesam 
<BotaniCar|2> Bar znam kaj gledam 
<SilverSpace> jaizza: pa nije javno :)
<SilverSpace> svi to znamo 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: i?
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2: to se ne cuje nist :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: staza je tak tak moglo bi biti zanimljivo 
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: za razliku od F1 koja se krivo cuje, ako se cuje ? :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2: ja sam se vec naviko
<Mmike> samo mi bed malo kad gledam stare neke usluge...
<SilverSpace> mercedes lakocom najbolje vrijeme 
<BotaniCar|2> Ma, i na batine se covjek navikne. No, indikatori pokazuju da stare F1 nema niti ce se vratiti, onda mogu poceti gledati sljedecu "pravu stvar" 
<SilverSpace> da zvuk je za kujac 
<SilverSpace> ja se ne mogu naviknuti đ
<BotaniCar|2> s/ne mogu/necu/
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> da navinkuti se tesko i na novi font :)
<BotaniCar|2> Da imas windowse svi bi ti fontovi bili jednako grozni :P
<SilverSpace> meni ne ja uopce ne obracam paznju na font 
<SilverSpace> ni na izgled 
<SilverSpace> to ti je meni se jedno 
<BotaniCar|2> Cudi me da nisi ozenjen, s takvim svjetonazorom i stavom prema estetici si idealna meta :)
<SilverSpace> :) 
<obruT> BotaniCar|2: problem je sto suprotna steana nema takav stav prema estetici :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: lol
<BotaniCar|2> obruT: kako se usudjujes, kao netko vec ozenjen, deklarirati to kao nesrecu za njega ? :) </sovinist> :)
<SilverSpace> za brak treba imati zivce, a ja to nemam 
<BotaniCar|2> Ajde, imas za netjaka, a za neku koku nemas :) Osim toga, bar dva put si s kave z menom zgiljal drito na jos jednu kavu s komadima. Nekaj muljas :) 
<SilverSpace> kad mi dosadi odem jebote da ti otidi ako mozes :)
<BotaniCar|2> *nod nod* :=)
<obruT> bwahahaha :)
<SilverSpace> sad se sjetih jedne dogodovstine sa mora jednog ljeta 
<SilverSpace> nas dvojica smo lutali po moru i naletimo na frenda koji je dolje radio i ostali tri tjedna kod njega 
<SilverSpace> on i frend su poprilicno bili slicni i prodavali su se pred curama kao blizanci 
<SilverSpace> i hvalili se da se kod njih stalno rode blizanci iz generacije u generaciju 
<SilverSpace> i nakon ljeta mu dosla cura na vrata doma u zg da hoce blizance 
<BotaniCar|2> ahahahahaha
<BotaniCar|2> koliko je platila za njegovu muku ? :D
<SilverSpace> nema mojma od kud joj adresa kak je to nabavila 
 * obruT curama prodaje samo da je java super
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno mu iz osobne 
<BotaniCar|2> Onda si bolji je*ac i prodavac nego mi ostali skupa :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: a piton 
<SilverSpace> to nis 
<obruT> a python je ok, ali je spor :)
<BotaniCar|2> Ima tko kakvo zeljezo u ALTUSu ? Ako da, ste iamli kakav pad (njihove)  mrezne opreme danas, ja sam imao bar dva, posljednji oko 11:35, na minutu svaki. Uopce mi cijeli IP segment, ni njihov gateway nisu bili dostupni.
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: nisu ni memi u to doba neke hr stranice radile 
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: hvala 
<SilverSpace> trajalo je kratko cca 5 min
<BotaniCar|2> Ovi moji ispadi su isto bili kratki, sve me strah zvati kaj je bilo, brijem da ce me zavlaciti do ponedjeljka :)
<obruT> jebo formulu, ovo je zakon :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwL0t5kPf6E
<datase> YouTube: Drone racing star wars style Pod racing are back! - 0:05:20 - 442,639 views - 1820 likes / 32 dislikes
<Mmike> novi bash?
<Mmike> opet? :)
<BotaniCar|2> https://scontent-b-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/10670063_1552484914984022_5253317164067861846_n.jpg?oh=6a8adbd2ade9b3d319511778451221d2&oe=54B325F3
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: meni centos ne nudi novi bash
<Mmike> eh, ti, s tim svojim neozbiljnim OSivma
<obruT> meni isto stigo novi bash, nabijem ga bash
<SilverSpace> baš je gadno 
<SilverSpace> bass je riba dosta zanimljiva za ribolov
<BotaniCar|2> Nemoj reci, a crvi ? :D
<obruT> bass ?
<SilverSpace> Sadašnja cijena je 21% niža od cijene u lipnju
<SilverSpace> obruT: bass ili pastrvski grgeć
<SilverSpace> č
<BotaniCar|2> heh, centosara mi apdejta sve zive i nezive php plagine :) 
<obruT> nisam cuo za naziv bass 
 * obruT je covjek od pastrve :)
<obruT> dok sam nekad vato, vato samo pastrve, klenove, plotice i stuke :)
<SilverSpace> ja najvise stuke 
<SilverSpace> 6kg najveca 
<jelly> al ulovis prevelikog onda moras drop the bass?
<BotaniCar|2> :-)
<Mmike> DROP THE BAASE
<BotaniCar|2> https://i.imgur.com/zy9JRS7.mp4 ovo, to su pravi muskarci ! Bez inhibicija ! 
<Mmike> kak je sshuttle dobra stvar, pa to je milina
<Mmike> kak se nisam naspavo nocas, to je uzas
<Mmike> a kak se nocas necu opce naspavat, to je tragedija
<BotaniCar|2> reci, radije, kaj ces mi donijeti s puta ? 
<BotaniCar|2> Di si sad opce ?
<BotaniCar|2> Reci mi da si u UK !!!!!
<BotaniCar|2> Treba mi netko da mi donese Postman Pat lutka za malog ! :) 
<Mmike> ak mi velis di da kupim to, kupim
<Mmike> i tak moram ic detetu svom kupit neku macku
<Mmike> ili neki taki drek
<BotaniCar|2> Nemam pojma, kaj to nije nacionalna ikona ? 
<Mmike> kajjaznam :)
<BotaniCar|2> Kako bilo , ako vidis plavoh postar-lutka, samo pitaj "is this Pat?" , ako klimnu glavom, kupuj :) Placam u cemu god hoces :) 
<Mmike> znam koji je to
<Mmike> al' neznam di da odem kupit
<BotaniCar|2> Ni ja :( Ako slucajno vidis dok bus izvidjao za Luku, biljezim se
<BotaniCar|2> usput, trebas vec crticha sinkanih na hrvastinu , za malog ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2: http://www.hamleys.com/hamleys-grey-and-white-cat-6.ir
<Mmike> aj vidi jel' ima tamo
<Mmike> ako ima mogu na ajrodromu izjutra to ubost
<Mmike> trebam!
<Mmike> za sad smo na bumbi
<Mmike> tog ima na jubitou
<Mmike> al' ak imas kaj, samo daj
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi naso onu svoju đanki hranu kaj gnjavis ivoksa uvijek
<SilverSpace> zaboravih gledati drugi trening
<Mmike> ne
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: imaju, http://www.hamleys.com/postman-pat-8-pat-jess-collectable-soft-toy.ir ; kaj se crtica tice, ic ej dil, ubo sam od PAVa par desetaka giga svega  i svaceg ( postar pat, chugginton i takto ), bumo se nekak razmijenili 
<Mmike> to je u americi
<Mmike> imaju tu, doduse, doritose, al' nije to - to
<Mmike> americki su bolji
<Mmike> al' kak je krenulo tu skoro cu i u ameriku, pa eto
<BotaniCar|2> Amerikanski su doritosi jedini vrijedni svog imena
<SilverSpace> EU Piše se nova direktiva o progonu vozača koji rade prekršaje
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :)
<SilverSpace> fakat me zanima kaj je to americko sranje 
<SilverSpace> donesi da probam :)
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: ne sljaka to tako. Prvi kontakt s drogom mora biti spontan, kasnije zicas
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/crna-kronika-news/kamion-je-tijekom-ciscenja-propao-u-rupu-duboku-15-m-388191
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: lol
<Mmike> SilverSpace: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doritos
<BotaniCar|2> Fedora ekipa je popizdila, fedora 21 dolazi u tri okusa :) 
<obruT> kakva mrtva okusa ? :)
<BotaniCar|2> sad ces reci da nikad nisi polizao server ? 
<SilverSpace> jagoda banana i grejp
<BotaniCar|2> Alo momak, si se ti kad drogirao ? :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2: a ova greska:
<Mmike> $ nova aggregate-create SSD nova
<Mmike> ERROR: There was a conflict when trying to complete your request. (HTTP 409) (Request-ID: req-f5b21f9e-952f-44bc-b6ed-054848248ea6)
<Mmike> jel' ta valja? :)
<BotaniCar|2> mamu im natrpam. Konflikt izmedju cega i cega ? :)
<BotaniCar|2> aj, bar imas msg id, pa se imas cega uvatit
<jelly> Mmike: "There was a conflict" -- jel on to pokusava u Ukrajini
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: !! :-)
<jelly> to me podsjeca na RIPE API, kad trazis domenu koja nije kod njih, dobis 404 http error
<jelly> mislim ima logike, ali...
<BotaniCar|2> Nda, mogli su nekaj bolje od "404 , not my problem, nestani" stavit' na ekran
<jelly> sta kad opet promijene hostname za API, kak cu znat da se potrgalo, nikak
<Mmike> naime, vec postoji aggregate grupa 'ssd'
<Mmike> ovo je kad u duplo
<Mmike> malo cudna poruka, da :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne znam ja trazliku nisam nikad americke jeo :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/pronadeno-rjesenje-za-gazenicu--celicne-rampe-kostaju-1-5-milijun-kuna-i---ne-zna-se-tko-je-kriv/1226476/
<Mmike> jeste bili kad na skeli na slavi?
<Mmike> savi?
<BotaniCar|2> Moras voljeti inzinjere, sve mogu pokrpat'
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kojoj 
<SilverSpace> ima ih 
<SilverSpace> zapresic 
<obruT> ja sam te skele uvijek koristio kad sam biciklirao :)
<SilverSpace> mislim da sam na svima plovio 
<Mmike> zapresic-samobor, da
<Mmike> medsave se zove mjesto
<obruT> recimo tu zapresicku :)
<Mmike> ne znam di ima jos
<Mmike> ima jos
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> di ima jos :)
<obruT> ima na istoku, cek da se sjetim kak se zove...
<obruT> tam negdje kod Oorova
<obruT> Oborova
<SilverSpace> da 
<Mmike> de je to?
<Mmike> oborovo?
<Mmike> blizu zagreba?
<SilverSpace> ivanja reka 
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> vish vish
<Mmike> cemo probamo :D
<SilverSpace> prije ustave 
<obruT> isto smo isli biciklima pa presli na drugu stranu 
<BotaniCar|2> obruT: SilverSpace: jel ovak nekaj legalno kod nas imati na sebi dok vozim bajk ? http://i.imgur.com/hCPrjcA.jpg
<SilverSpace> lol
<obruT> hehehe :)
<SilverSpace> ima jos jedna skela nize na savi
<SilverSpace> ili je poslje siska hm vise se ni ne sjecam 
<SilverSpace> kod sunje je vise nema 
<Mmike> ma to mi daleko
<Mmike> tu neku blizu bi jos
<Mmike> dete da vodim
<SilverSpace> https://vid.me/RZy
<SilverSpace> oborovo ti nije daleko
<SilverSpace> brdovec ti je jos blizi 
<SilverSpace> http://img.izismile.com/img/img7/20141009/640/morning_picdump_632_640_42.jpg
<BotaniCar|2> https://i.imgur.com/PpWUlZI.jpg
<SilverSpace> danas je utakmica
<Mmike> guba
<Mmike> tu s nama radi lik, decko, koji se jedva sjeca kazeta :)
<BotaniCar|2> :( 
<BotaniCar|2> KAJ ON NEMA BACKUP TRAKE ?!!!11oneeleven 
<SilverSpace> basf
<ivoks> netflix radi i na ubuntuu sad
<ivoks> bez workarounda
<jelly> noone cares
<jelly> mislim, jel iko odavde ima adresu u US i pristup netflixu
 * jelly je malo ogorcen ZAMP-om i ostalim idiotima koji mu ne daju da legalno gleda serije onda kad izadju
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> barel nafte 85$
<ivoks> nije tako vec dugo :)
<ivoks> vodovod i odvodnja cirkus danas
<ivoks> dolaze na lokaciju na kojem znaju da je kanal u losem stanju
<ivoks> dosli ga sanirati
<ivoks> i onda se provezu sa 8t kamionom po tom kanalu, svojim
<ivoks> i ovaj upadne i nasloni se na privatnu kucu
<ivoks> pa kak netko moze biti tak mutav?
<Mmike> kaj kak
<Mmike> tak :)
<Mmike> to je 'modus operandi'
<Mmike> jesi ih sliko
<Mmike> upiro prstom u njih, smijao se, govoreci 'nja nja'
<Mmike> debili
<hbogner> youtube or it didn't happen :D
<ivoks> nisam
<ivoks> jer sam u zagrebu
<ivoks> dobio sam insajdersku informaciju
<ivoks> i fotku
<ivoks> ali su mi rekli da ne dijelim dalje :D
<ivoks> idem odigrat lutriju
<ivoks> nikad se ne zna
<hbogner> :D
<ivoks> podmukla je ova aplikacija hrvatske lutrije
<ivoks> taman zaboravis potrosit novce, a onda ti mob zazvoni
<ivoks> jos 1 sat i 10 minuta za uplatu za eurojackpot :)
<jelly> [x] Disable notifications for this app
<ivoks> ne smeta to meni :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/yoga-tablet-ugradenim-projektorom/136691.aspx
<markosejic> d vecer
<Mmike> ivoks++
<Mmike> za lutriju
<Mmike> idem i ja :D
<markosejic> Mmike: pozz
<markosejic> ivoks i ostali pozz
<Mmike> odem
<Mmike> vidjamo se
<obruT> ... stavi ap-linux ili dici vlastiti sa svim tim djidjama.. pitanje je sad...
<obruT> jelly: ti sigurno znas :) jel se zadnji debian live cd moze dd-at na stick da postane bootabilan ?
 * obruT ce nakon dosta vremena opet staviti debian na jedan komp
<obruT> "The current released versions of Debian Install images and Debian Live images are built using isohybrid techniques, which means using them with a USB key is simple and easy, using "dd"."
<obruT> cool :)
<SilverSpace> dobra igra medvescaka 2:2
<SilverSpace> vratili se iz 2:0
<calmpitbull> vecer
<SilverSpace> jebo englezi izjednacili 
<SilverSpace> 1:1
<obruT> budala sam installeru rekao da obrise podatke na jednoj particiji od 8GB i sad to traje cijelu vjecnost... wtf radi ?
<obruT> a gore je bilo oko 100 MB stvari
<obruT> evo traje vec 10 minuta, a na oko 10% je
<obruT> u 10 minuta instaliram cijeli ubuntu s brisanjem particije
<SilverSpace> jebo kak su izgubili mededi 
<SilverSpace> zabili u zadnjoj sekundi i suci rekli nije gool
<obruT> predugo traje ova instalacija, vec sam zaboravio koji sam password stavio :P
<obruT> jesam ja jedini na svijetu kojem ide na zivce da friska instalacija nekog OS-a po defaultu instalira N servisa koji slusaju na svim interfaceima, a bez da se digne neki osnovni firewall ?
<SilverSpace> zasto to radis
<obruT> sto ? :)
<SilverSpace> mucis se :)
<obruT> nabijem linux i drivere i zvuk i sve na kitu :P
#ubuntu-hr 2014-10-11
<markosejic> d jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> dan
<obruT> SilverSpace: copilo me djubre
<SilverSpace> obruT: kaj si zderao 
<SilverSpace> i mene prije dva dana ali nakon prespavane noci se povuklo
<darko> sta, proljev?
<SilverSpace> giht
<darko> mene proljev hebe
<SilverSpace> eh 
<darko> 6 dana
<darko> moro sam ic na hebenu hitnu na infuziju
<SilverSpace> c vitamin?
<darko> :D
<darko> ma dehidriro i osto totalno bez energije
<darko> kaj god pojedes, za 3min van
<SilverSpace> ljudi ne kuze da c vitamin izaziva proljev 
<SilverSpace> a uzimaju ga u velikim kolicinama 
<darko> da
<darko> inace ne smis nikakvo voce dok imas proljev
<darko> ja sam pojeo nes u konzumu
<darko> uzo sam one njihove pecene pljeskavice
<darko> mamu im nabijem
<darko> nes je bilo pokvareno
<SilverSpace> ovaj Kovac nije normalan 
<SilverSpace> katastrofa smo igrali 
<SilverSpace> jedan udarac na gol cijelu utakmicu 
<SilverSpace> http://www.rezultati.com/utakmica/Au3VVkHn/#statistika-utakmice;0
<SilverSpace> Obrane vratara bugarskog 0
<SilverSpace> katastrofa i sad kovac brije o nekoj izvarednoj igri 
<SilverSpace> treci trening
<SilverSpace> mama i sin selfie  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/buhr.png
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: krivi link?
<calmpitbull> kaj je to neki nogomet
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: kaj je krivo 
<SilverSpace> aa
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Bzp4BwAIMAAL8U7.jpg
<SilverSpace> snimal je baku i reko joj ako ne budes dobra budem te poslao na youtub
<SilverSpace> najbolje ikad utroseni novac http://www.connaughtshaving.com/merkur38c.html
<SilverSpace> staza je ok ko valencija 
<SilverSpace> http://i.minus.com/iJuUZsUkVYGQp.gif
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> stao mu pred loptu 
<calmpitbull> morgen
<SilverSpace> ke
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull_: treniras 
<Mmike> ti sve
<Mmike> kak je toplou zagrebu
<calmpitbull_> SilverSpace, vec davno gotov, prije jutranje kave u 7 
<SilverSpace> 15:09 < calmpitbu> morgen
<calmpitbull_> a subota---to znaci popodne spavanac uz telku
<Mmike> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/14/10/10/199258/nvidia-presents-plans-to-support-mir-and-wayland-on-linux
<Mmike> oho
<Mmike> ima nade
<weshmashian> pfff, radeon ftw!
 * weshmashian runs
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> ak majnas :)
#ubuntu-hr 2014-10-12
<markosejic> d jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<jelly-home> vidim da F1 ne bojkotira Rusiju
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> dosadna utrka 
#ubuntu-hr 2015-10-05
<Mmike> Dobri jutron!
<dodobas> yutro
<vileni> jutro
<hbogner> pozdrav
<dodobas> o hbogner ...pa kako pa gđe ?
<dodobas> pustilo te iz Zatvora ?
<hbogner> dodobas, pustilo :D
<hbogner> eto me u zg :D
<dodobas> i sto ces sad ?
<obrut> sjest i plakat
<obrut> hbogner: djesba, ni a ni be ?
<dodobas> hebo lenovo i ibm ... patentirali tehnologiju za napredno upravljanje baterijom... odnosno kad se puni i koliko ...
<dodobas> i samo oni to imaju...
<dodobas> pederi
<obrut> dodobas: jesi se mozda vozio kakajkom kojim slucajem od Veljuna do Karlovca ? :)
<hbogner> dodobas, jos par puta tamona 3 ispita i obranu mastera
<hbogner> obrut, nis bio online vec ....
<dodobas> uglavnom... skuzio sam zasto su se tipkovnica i tučpad malo odignuli... baterija se napuhala :)
<obrut> odnosno bilo kakvim camcem
<obrut> hbogner: pa da, nema te nesto..
<dodobas> obrut: a ne... ali ima valjda ce biti prohodno
<hbogner> obrut, sad ce me bit vise :D
<obrut> dodobas: ja sam se vozio samo do Veljuna, a htio bih cijelu turu... ovaj tjedan dolazi kajak...
<obrut> do Veljuna -> Slunj - Veljun
<hbogner> dodobas, mozda svratim do faksa koji dan
<dodobas> obrut: uh divno...
<dodobas> nisam puno isao u tom smjeru... mozda nekih 5km uz rijeku...
<dodobas> i ima ona klasika... dosta onih rijecnih ada... oko kojih se onda mora proci...  
<dodobas> hbogner: a mozda me i nadjes... 
<dodobas> ako ces me traziti
<hbogner> dodobas, jesu studenti dosli po onaj stari "student server"
<hbogner> tj po podatke?
<hbogner> ako nisu da ih ja podsjetim, pa da rashodujemo to cudo da ti vise ne smeta u uredu
<dodobas> pojma
<hbogner> ok, bum ih pital
<SilverSpace> dan
<hbogner> opaa, vidi kak je malo ljudi ovdje, prije bilo vise
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> dodobas: i to ne radi pod linuxom, btw :) moras sam slozit to
<Mmike> dodobas: frend ima tak slozeno, puno do 95%, pocne punit tek kad padne ispod 20%
<dodobas> Mmike: ali samo ako imas faking lenovo
<Mmike> pa mosh slozit i na drugim laptopima
<dodobas> pa mos ne... jer kako ces prekinuti punjenje baterije ?
<hbogner> isprogramiraš arduino sa servomotorom koji ces spojit na laprop i koji ce ustekavat i istekavat ovisno o razini baterije
<hbogner> :D
<dodobas> a da... samo sto ne zelim da se baterija prazni... nego kad dodje do 80% da prestane punit... a da laptop ostane raditi na struji
<hbogner> onda izvadis bateriju :D
<dodobas> da ... i onda svaki put šarafam 16 šarafića da bi dosao do nje ... right :)
<hbogner> he he he
<Mmike> dodobas: pa to slozis
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> dodobas: malo kasnije, cini se da lik jos spava :)
<dodobas> :P :P :P
<Mmike> ugl, koliko sam ja njega skuzio, ti mosh rec laptopu 'sad prestani punit bateriju'
<dodobas> mozda ... ono sto sam ja procitao je .... samo faking lenovo
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> cini se da da
<Mmike> http://askubuntu.com/questions/218148/stop-start-battery-charging-through-software
<Mmike> http://www.jupiterapplet.org/
<dodobas> Mmike: dajes mi linkove koje sam vec prosao :)
<Mmike> ok ok :)
<dodobas> i taj jupiter ... neko tesko smece... nema source...samo paketii iz 2012
<Mmike> da, al' mislim da si u pravu
<Mmike> jer ovaj isto ima thinkpad
<Mmike> i valjda loada taj modul
<Mmike> i onda drk-ser po bateriji
<Mmike> sad je pitanje
<Mmike> zasto bi itko ne-imao thinkpad :0
<dodobas> Mmike: pa eto, jednostavno, jer nisu i nece izbaciti laptop s Iris Pro grafikom ...
<vileni> dodobas: samsung ima isto to da se puni do 80 posto samo
<Mmike> dodobas: kaj? :)
<dodobas> tj. intel CPU koji na sebi ima Iris Pro
<Mmike> dodobas: a to je relevantno?
<Mmike> Intel Iris Graphics and Intel Iris Pro Graphics are the IGP series introduced in 2013
<Mmike> ja imam laptop koji je mladji od tog a:)
<dodobas> Mmike: pa meni je... dapace toliko da sam spreman kupiti novi laptop ODMAH, ne ovisno o cijeni, cim izadje nesto a skylake platformi
<dodobas> a intel suti... jer se jos nije dogovorio s Appletoom... koji jedini stavlja te CPUe 
<Mmike> dodobas: pa cek, ja imam HD3000
<Mmike> to nije taj iris?
<Mmike> wiki veli da je
<dodobas> nije...
<Mmike> dodobas: pa nema mobile procesora s irisom
<Mmike> http://ark.intel.com/products/family/75023/4th-Generation-Intel-Core-i7-Processors#@All
<Mmike> dodobas: dal' su svi intel HD 5xxx Iris?
<Mmike> ili bas mora bit oznaka Iris?
<Mmike> aha 50xx, 60xx je non-iris, 51xx/61xx je Iris
<Mmike> dodobas: nisi mi bas koristan :)
<Mmike> dodobas: vidim ja da ti trazis excuse da si macbook kupis :)
<jelly> a koji je onda iris pro_
<Mmike> koliko ja vidim
<Mmike> iris ide samo uz 'jace' haswell/skylake procesore
<Mmike> a to su oni koje lenovo ne pakira u svoje laptope
<Mmike> jer previse trose
<Mmike> sda, kak se to ne isplati a isplati se metnut nvidiju kvadro, nemam pojma
<Mmike> al' i dalje mi ne pada na pamet da kupim bilo koji drugi laptop, osim thinkpada
<Mmike> hrvojem: percona-xtradb-cluster je jos uvijek na launchpadu (source)? 
<hrvojem> ne, github
<dodobas> Mmike: zato jer nemaju high end intel CPUe ... pederi
<hrvojem> Mmike: https://github.com/percona/percona-xtradb-cluster
<Mmike> hrvojem: https://www.percona.com/doc/percona-xtradb-cluster/5.5/installation/compiling_xtradb_cluster.html :)
<dodobas> Mmike: lenovo ih ne pakira.. .ali ih pakiraju neki drugi tajvanci/kinezi pa se nadje
<hrvojem> Mmike: nda, popravim to ovih dana
<Mmike> hrvojem: al' sve je isto, osim sto ne pullam s launchpada vise, jeld?
<Mmike> hrvojem: btw, kak je bilo na konfi?
<hrvojem> trebalo bi bit
<hrvojem> bilo je ok, fino se podruzio s ekipom i malo cuo sta ima novoga dalje
<dodobas> 'malo cuo' ....
<hrvojem> dodobas: hm?
<SilverSpace> http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<Mmike> samsung 850EVO, osjim razlikuu bzrini u odnosu na crucial mx550
<Mmike> pogotvoto kad pbuilder pocne rokat
<SilverSpace> .sunce
<SilverSpace> pih
<Mmike> .mjesec
<SilverSpace> .whether
<SilverSpace> .whether zagreb
<SilverSpace> .weather zagreb
<datase> SilverSpace: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 66°F / 19°C; Humidity: 68%; Pressure: 30.04in / 101.7kPa; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: Variable, 2mph / 3kph; Updated: 4 mins, 42 secs ago | Forecast for Monday: Clear; High of 71°F / 22°C; Low of 52°F / 11°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Chance of rain; High of 67°F / 19°C; Low of 57°F / 14°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Rain; High of 61°F / 16°C; Low of (1 more message)
<SilverSpace> pih bemte u glavu bedastu 
<Mmike> plavi: !
<plavi> Mmike, bok!
<Mmike> plavi: staima? :)
<plavi> Mmike, evo proucavam pxc - izgleda da ce me zapast paketiranje :p
<Mmike> plavi: e, bas fino :)
<Mmike> plavi: onda cemo se druzit :)
<plavi> da, znam bar dvije osobe kojima je drago zbog toga :)
<dodobas> sto je pxc?
<plavi> Percona XtraDB Cluster
<Mmike> lol :)
<infy-> Mmike a refresh rate monitora je 60Hz?
<infy-> kod mene ga teara kao lud, ali nemam vsync uključen pa pretpostavljam zato.. :)
<Mmike> infy-, tera ga i kod mene, al' s tearingom
<Vlado9A3CY> hell o world
<Mmike> openerp - udjes u temeljnicu koja ima 100 stavki
<Mmike> promjenis jednu stavku
<Mmike> (znaci, ista nije jos knjizena)
<Mmike> i gledas kako openerp i postgres rokaju 100% CPUa svaki, jedno 2 minute :)
<SilverSpace> žvece
<ivoks> .weather seattle
<datase> ivoks: Weather for Seattle, WA | Temperature: 59°F / 15°C; Humidity: 69%; Pressure: 29.91in / 101.3kPa; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: North, 0mph / 0kph; Updated: 31 mins, 2 secs ago | Forecast for Monday: Clear; High of 73°F / 23°C; Low of 53°F / 12°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Mostly cloudy; High of 71°F / 22°C; Low of 54°F / 12°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Chance of rain; High of 66°F / 19°C; Low of 56°F (1 more message)
<ivoks> koji super grad
<ivoks> sve je zeleno, svjeze, dise se punim plucima
<ivoks> vidis jesen
<ivoks> posvuda suma
<SilverSpace> ivoks:  vode i sume ko u prici :)
<ivoks> da
<jelly> #onokad mdadm check i triggerira greske na disku, i odma ih rewritea i popravi
<jelly> note to self: vise ne kupiti wd green
<Mmike> jelly, ja ih imam 5 u stroju i svi rade ok
<Mmike> doduse, svake 2 godine jednog zamijenim, taman u garanciji :)
<jelly> koliko godina?
<Mmike> pa rade
<Mmike> 2 godine
<Mmike> barem
<jelly> hm, ovaj je _mozda_ u garanciji
<Mmike> jelly, WD ti ima onaj neki sajt di mosh provjerit, po serijskom broju
<Mmike> ne treba ti nit racun nit nista
<jelly> al to je bilo prije nego sampoceo slikati racune
<Mmike> jelly, https://westerndigital.secure.force.com/WarrantyCheck?lang=en
<jelly> Mmike: taj mi je za jedan disk, WD 1TB neki, rekao 4 ili 6 mjeseci stariji datum nego kad sam ga kupio
<jelly> stoga mu ne vjerujem bash
<jelly> also... zasto trazi drzavu?
<Mmike> who cares
<Mmike> WMAZA9297922	WD20EARX-00PASB0	OUT OF LIMITED WARRANTY	07/13/2014
<Mmike> ides
<Mmike> ovaj fakat dugo imam
<jelly> WD-WMC4N0932622		INVALID SERIAL NUMBER
<Mmike> bez ovog WD-
<Mmike> WMC4N0517967	WD20EZRX-00D8PB0	IN LIMITED WARRANTY	10/24/2015
<Mmike> ovaj nebu jos dugo :) 19 dana :)
<jelly> 02/05/2014 uteko
<Mmike> eh
<jelly> eh, mislim da cu jedan "offsite" vanjski prenamijenit u interni raid1
<Mmike> bokte
<Mmike> pa svi diskovi su mi 'out of warranty'
 * Mmike kmeks
<obrut> bekapiraj ! :)
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> sta ce mi b ackup
<Mmike> imam raid!
<jelly> to JESU backup diskovi!
<Mmike> :D :D
<Mmike> jel' isplativiji 2TB ili 3TB disk danas?
<Mmike> nebi preko 3TB metao
<jelly> brijem da je pitanje 3 ili 4
<jelly> osim ak bi isao na 2.5"
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> nemam pojma bil' isao na 2.5
<Mmike> mislis da to ima smisla?
<hbogner> mislim da je 4tb best buy po kolicina/cijena
<jelly> ak ides na novu skatulju, 2.5 zauzmu puno manje mjesta
<jelly> a osim toga su slatki
<jelly> http://www.amazon.de/Cremax-ICY-Dock-MB994SP-4S-Speicherlaufwerke/dp/B0040Z924Q/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1444067976&sr=8-4&keywords=ICY+DOCK++4x2.5%22
<jelly> This item can be delivered to Kroatien # ovaj prijevod me uvijek razveseli
<hbogner> jelly, to je skatulje za 4x2.5 u jedan 5.25?
<jelly> da
<hbogner> zgodno
<jelly> http://www.icydock.com/goods.php?id=114
<Mmike> jelly, kupio sam nesto slicno za tipa 200 kuna
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> jelly, http://www.reichelt.de/Mobile-Racks/LOGILINK-UA0208/3/index.html?&ACTION=3&LA=2&ARTICLE=146054&GROUPID=6151&artnr=LOGILINK+UA0208
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/politika/sto-su-milanovicevi-ministri-napravili-u-ove-cetiri-godine-440506/foto#
<jelly> Mmike: nekak izgleda plasticno
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/rpzHc
<jelly> http://imgur.com/r/reallifedoodles/nzSCxPP
<Mmike> jelly, i je
<Mmike> jelly, al radi
<Mmike> ovaj delock se cini bolji
<Mmike> neznam zakaj njega nisam uzeo
<hbogner> koji delock?
<jelly> icy dock je triput skuplji
<Mmike> ja sam prije imao par icy dock ladica i bile su lose
<Mmike> mrzim google i njegove repozitorije
<hbogner> laku noc
<Mmike> a bogme mrzim i 4mbita 
<dodobas> jebaci tipkovnica, đe ste ?
<jelly> cega ba
<dodobas> tastatura, bre
<Mmike> http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/Release
<Mmike> Jel' moze tko do ovoga?
<dodobas> a skinuo je
<Mmike> meni stoji
<Mmike> dodobas, s kojeg IPja?
<dodobas> t-com
<Mmike> ma di ti je rizolvo dl.google.com
<dodobas> a hebi se s polu pitanjima ...
<dodobas> cek
<Mmike> Connected to dl.google.com (208.117.229.185) port 80 (#0)
<Mmike> i to traje i traje
<Mmike> skine na kraju, al' ono
<Mmike> traje, brate
<dodobas> 208.117.229.212-219
<Mmike> dodobas, cime si skidao to?
<dodobas> wget
<Mmike> pa s koje ti je IP adrese wget to skidao?
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/9d
<Mmike> zanimljivo je da fly ima skroz drugi ip:
<dodobas> http://jebo.me/pas/78
<Mmike> [fly] [~] > host dl.google.com
<Mmike> dl.google.com is an alias for dl.l.google.com.
<Mmike> dl.l.google.com has address 216.58.213.14
<Mmike> dl.l.google.com has IPv6 address 2a00:1450:4005:800::1004
<Mmike> [fly] [~] > 
<Mmike> dodobas, al', wget, s kojeg je IPja skidao? :)
<dodobas> 208.117.229.251
<Mmike> nda
<dodobas> 208.117.229.244
<dodobas> ti rade ok... 
<Mmike> 208.117.229.149 je isto ok
<Mmike> 208.117.229.148 nije
<Mmike> jebo ih u googlo
<dodobas> a ne znam... kao da imaju neki problem :)
<SilverSpace> https://youtu.be/YucYoklZAyE
<datase> YouTube: Sea Lion Steals Trophy Fish | Thief of the Ocean - 0:00:39 - 304998 views - 2477 likes / 37 dislikes
<SilverSpace> kaj je puklo 
<SilverSpace> suzbijanje cajki 
<SilverSpace> :)
<obrut> obozavam kad mi u sred nocne akcije, koju radim od doma, nestane struje u zgradi na poslu... i komp na poslu mi ostane ugasen, a vitalan je za nocnu akciju
<SilverSpace> obrut: na bike i upali :)
<obrut> morat cu do firme
<SilverSpace> kaj nema nikog tam 
<obrut> a nema... ima portirka, a njoj mi se ne objasnjava gdje treba sto pritisnut da nesto ne eksplodira
<SilverSpace> aa joj 
<Mmike> linodeova privatna mreza opce nije privatna
<SilverSpace> kak 
<SilverSpace> kad je privatna 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ti ces jednom pusu dobit
<SilverSpace> jok jes lud 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ln ujutro u skolu moram ic
#ubuntu-hr 2015-10-06
<Mmike> jel' jos sere dl.google.com?
<Mmike> djesi, kenny08, djesi mirka 
<kenny08> evo nas ;) Di si ti?
<Mmike> Na radnom mjestu, oran i cio!
<mirka> jutrooo :)
<Mmike> Doduse, boli me lijeva saka za popizdit :D
<Mmike> mirka: oooooooooo!
<Mmike> kak je kod vas, jel' vam maglavo?
<kenny08> nope, ali nema ni sunca :(
<mirka> true true
<Mmike> kaj ce vam sunce
<Mmike> imate monitore! :D
<Mmike> kad se vraca Caca? :)
<kenny08> tko ce to znati...
<kenny08> za koji tjedan
<Mmike> Velis, o tome se ne prica na glas :)
<kenny08> ;)
<dodobas> yutro
<dodobas> e... ipython notebook... otkrivenje samo takvo... znao sam da postoji, no jucer prvi put slozio 'predavanja' iz Skriptnih programskih jezika
<Mmike> dodobas: kad mogu doc slusat predavanja?
<dodobas> Mmike: al to je za ultra pocetnike ...
<dodobas> moš jedino doć pomoć :)
<vileni> jutro
<Mmike> dodobas: moze, ja cu im pricat zasto: a = [1,2,3]; b = a; i onda: a.append('trtka') doda element i u b :)
<Mmike> vileni: ti si nesh pricao da si softether koristio?
<dodobas> Mmike: eh kad bi to toga bar dosao :/ ;/
<Mmike> pa kaj radis?
<Mmike> pao frend od stare (obiteljski frend) s krova
<Mmike> fraktura lubanje
<Mmike> u induciranoj komi lezi lik
<Mmike> ne se penjat po krovovima
<Mmike> pogotovo ne nakon 35te :)
<vileni> Mmike: sto je softether?
<vileni> onaj vpn neki?
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> nisi ti pricao da si to nesto ovo-ono?
<Mmike> jelly mozda?
<vileni> isprobao ga jesam
<vileni> nisam previse koristio
<vileni> cini se ok, ima malo previse opcija mozda za ljude koji si zele jednostavno sloziti vpn
<SilverSpace> jutro :)
<dodobas> Mmike: a osnove ... petlje, iteratore, grananja ... 
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> zbildala se perkona
<Mmike> sad cemo pustit launchpad da ju zbilda
<vileni> jel tko exportao dynamodb sa aws-a?
<Mmike> naravno
<Mmike> BotaniCar to svako jutro, za vjezbu :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: gdje ta pusa :)
<Mmike> jesi se obrijao?
<Mmike> crko zeni s5mini
<Mmike> oso touch
<vileni> hmda
<vileni> koliko dugo ga ima?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: eto prije sat vremena :)
<SilverSpace> izbrijao :)
<SilverSpace> sad izgledam kao majmunska guzica 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: katastrofa
<Mmike> vileni: niti mjesec dana
<Mmike> vileni: gledo nesto, radio. stavio na punjac. cuku kasnije zena ga skinula i ne radi vise (touch, jel, mob radi inace)
<Mmike> jucer odnio frendu, veli lik - ISTA stvar mi se desila sa z3, stavio ju na samsungov punjac i crko touch :)
<Mmike> reko, slucajnost
<Mmike> veli on, mozda :)
<vileni> hm, cudno
<vileni> moja ima s5mini nekih godinu dana, zasad bez problema
<vileni> tj mozda nije bez problema, mislim da joj se znao restartati tu i tamo
<Mmike> ovaj je dualsim
<Mmike> veli lik da je mozda pao zeni pa da je ispao kabl unutra
<Mmike> veli da se to tu i tamo zna desiti
<Mmike> ima jos jedan bed mobitel, kad ga bootas treba mu oko 3-4 minute da se upali
<Mmike> a veli lik da je to fest predugo
<Mmike> ic cu sad provjerit u servis
<Mmike> sam da se percona zbuilda
<vileni> dakle za export iz dynamodb moras napraviti datapipeline, koji dize 2 instance, koje sluze da bi EMR cluster exportao bazu na s3
<vileni> i sad ja imam testnu bazu od nekih par kb, potrosio je vec 2x20min na te instance
<vileni> lol Please make at least 3379MB available in /var/lib/mongodb/journal or use --smallfiles
<Mmike> dad
<Mmike> dada
<Mmike> sve ce ti uzet, sve :)
<vileni> da, a treba mi za test import 38kb baze
<pkiller> nije loš ovaj softether...  Built-in NAT-traversal penetrates your network admin's troublesome firewall for overprotection.
<pkiller> You can setup your own VPN server behind the firewall or NAT in your company, and you can reach to that VPN server in the corporate private network from your home or mobile place, without any modification of firewall settings. Any deep-packet inspection firewalls cannot detect SoftEther VPN's transport packets as a VPN tunnel, because SoftEther VPN uses Ethernet over HTTPS for camouflage.
<pkiller> više mi to liči na neki backdoor :)
<vileni> sta nije vpn u firmi bez dozvole mrezara po defaultu backdoor? :)
<pkiller> ako nije trebao bi biti :)
<pkiller> ali nema do reverse ssh-a :)
<pkiller> znate one WD mybook live?
<pkiller> e na njemu imaš sve što ti treba da napraviš backdoor :)
<pkiller> ima neki debian, možeš root pristup i password podesiti ako možeš pristupiti web sučelju
<pkiller> a ostalo je jednostavno...
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> jel' netko to slozio
<Mmike> da mi kaze 'da, to ti je pol sata posla'
<Mmike> ili 'da,to ti je 2 dana izjeba al' onda je jebeno'
<pkiller> backdoor ili softether? :)
<vileni> pa pola sata posla je
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eGhjhx8O9M <- DAS AUTO
<datase> YouTube: Tesla Model S v Holden V8 Supercar v Walkinshaw HSV GTS Drag Race - 0:06:08 - 138589 views - 1274 likes / 75 dislikes
<Mmike> vileni: pa, eto, idem probat :D
<CrazyLemon> p85d is not the fastest sedan in the world :p  p85d/p90d sa ludicrious mode je brži (2.8s) :)
<CrazyLemon> ludicrous*
<SilverSpace> uh kaj mi se prispalo sad 
<SilverSpace> malo prije iz setnje dosao 
<SilverSpace> https://youtu.be/fz6yQrp3qgM
<datase> YouTube: Enessere Hercules Moves - 0:00:32 - 773 views - 0 likes / 0 dislikes
<Mmike> Kako smo ono rekli - Openerp -> govno
<vileni> Mmike: http://issuu.com/tjedanrestorana/docs/jelovnici_-_11.tjedan_restorana_201?e=7407671/30509536
<vileni> sljedeci nam je didov san u srijedu :)
<jelly> #onokad odjel u bolnici ima iskljucen voip tulifon od 12:00-14:00 kad imaju vrijeme za informacije
<Mmike> hrvojem: https://launchpad.net/~mariosplivalo/+archive/ubuntu/pxc
<Mmike> ta-dah!
<Mmike> opce nije komplikovano
<Mmike> kad procitas debian kurac palac
<hrvojem> \o/
<Mmike> hrvojem: sad samo da vidimo sto ce moji rec :)
<jelly> pxc svega?
 * jelly cita pxc kao "pun xc"
<jelly> #onokad se sestra Ružica javi na tulifon u 15:40 iako je vec dobrano proslo radno vrijeme i veli "nema problema dodjite ujutro"
<jelly> valjda isključe telefon 12-14 da ih ljudi ne gnjave, a ko zna zna
<ivoks> linking park i ostalo!
<ivoks> i zombiji i svasta nesto
<ivoks> Mmike: kriva ti je verzija
<ivoks> 5.5.41-25.11-853ubuntu4
<ivoks> Mmike: fali ti ~14.04
<ivoks> jer ovako, prilikom nadogradnje, neces dobiti verziju iz novijeg ubuntua
<Mmike> ivoks, hm
<Mmike> ivoks, fakat :)
<Mmike> ivoks, iako je ovo trusty only
<ivoks> 5.5.41-25.11-853ubuntu4~14.04 lt 5.5.41-25.11-853ubuntu4
<ivoks> nema veze
<Mmike> nema 5.5 vise, bilo je u utopicu
<Mmike> al ovo je nadrk verzija, tek doliko da vidim da se hoce buildat
<Mmike> sad ide proces radjenja MREa
<ivoks> ako netko to napravi za 16.04, iz nekog razloga
<Mmike> pa, nece moc, jer 5.5 nece postojat u 16.04 - tamo je 5.6
<Mmike> al' da
<ivoks> to ne sprijecava nikoga da napravi 5.5 u 16.04
<Mmike> kriva je verzija
<Mmike> ivoks++ 
 * ivoks sve zna
<ivoks> sve.
<ivoks> :D
<Mmike> da nije ivoksa, svijet bi stao :)
<ivoks> ajde, ajde, nije bas tako
<ivoks> ne bi cijeli svijet stao
<ivoks> samo neki dijelovi
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> recimo
<Mmike> svi fordovi! :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ono gore je perconin versionstring, opce nisam to mijenjao
<Mmike> nadam se da neces changelog gledati :)
<jelly> Q: ak verzija paketa ima više od jedne crtice, di završava upstream version a di počinje debian revision?
<Mmike> pa kaj moze imat vise od 2 crtice?
<jelly> pa... kaj moze imat vise od jedne?
<jelly> ako moze imat vise od jedne, moze ih imat koliko hoces, 2 ili 5 ili 50
<jelly> nagradno pitanje je zasto bi iko pametan stavljao dvije crtice
<Mmike>   Candidate: 5.5.37-25.10+dfsg-0ubuntu0.14.04.1
<Mmike> hm
<jelly> jedna - razdvaja upstream i debian revision.  Kad su dvije je kupus
<Mmike> percona-xtradb-cluster-server-5.5:
<Mmike>   Installed: 5.5.41-25.11-853.trusty
<Mmike>   Candidate: 5.5.41-25.11-853.trusty
<Mmike> ovo je s perconinih repoa
<jelly> ok, i sad mi u 5 sekundi reci jel to upstream 5.5.41 ili 5.5.41-25.11
<jelly> ne znas ni ti ni ja, zna samo autor dpkga ili debian policyja, a mozda se ni taj nemre sjetit odma
<jelly> (ok, ak se malo razmisli logicno je da je zadnji - delimiter a ne prvi, ali...)
<SilverSpace> .kisa zagreb
<ivoks> ne moze imati dvije crtice
<ivoks> x.y_345345-0ubuntu5~trusty1
<hbogner> o/
<ivoks> 5.6.21-25.8-0ubuntu2
<ivoks> percona ^
<ivoks> ocito moze, hm :/
<Mmike> Connected to dl.google.com (208.117.229.187) port 80 (#0)
<Mmike> opet ne radi
 * SaKi_KnIn ljepo vrijeme za bomardiranje u Siriji
<jelly> PING dl.l.google.com (64.233.167.190) 56(84) bytes of data.
<jelly> Mmike: kaki to ajpi ti dobijesh
<Mmike> jelly: od carnetovih dnsova
<Mmike> jelly: http://jebo.me/pas/6v
<vileni> da nije to onaj u cixu, ili gdje ga vec drze
<vileni> Mmike: gdje zavrsi kad ga traceroutas?
<Mmike> vileni: kaj nemas ti te iste?
<vileni> sa ovog stroja da
<Mmike> i jel' ti radi/
<Mmike> curl -v http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/Release
<Mmike> imas pravo, zapne na google.cix.hr
<vileni> sto treba napraviti?
<vileni> izlista mi pakete od chromea, ali mu treba jako dugo
<SilverSpace> vece 
<Mmike> vileni: da, treba ih pljunut odmah
<hbogner> pljunem ja na win10 
<Mmike> i ja
<vileni> meni je ok, za steam :)
<hbogner> djubre odbija ethernet
<hbogner> kaze da se nezna spojit
<dodobas> yutro
<hbogner> jutro :D
<dodobas> u hebate... kisa sutra 
<SaKi_KnIn> dodobas: u Siriji vedro
<dodobas> a hebiga.. ne idem u Siriju sutra.. to mi ne pomaze
<SaKi_KnIn> jel iko radi sa ruby on rails, ja sam tek krenu
<SaKi_KnIn> lokalno mi neće da se spoji na mysql bazu
<SaKi_KnIn> ActiveRecord::ConnectionNotEstablished
 * SaKi_KnIn ANDROMEDA HR2
<SilverSpace> kisa citavi tjedan 
<SilverSpace> ln
<Mmike> citav, citav
<Mmike> odredjen je tjedan
<ivoks> idem gledati marsovca danas
<ivoks> bez titlova \o/
<SilverSpace> http://www.howtogeek.com/geekers/up/sshot4dff43a7ed576.jpg
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ke 
<SilverSpace> čitav
<Mmike> eh 
<SilverSpace> ha stol 
<Mmike> da, citav tjedan. Citavi bi islo u 'Mogao bih se izlezavati citavi tjedan'
<SilverSpace> bas bi i mogo :)
<SilverSpace> http://khl.hr/roy-odlucio-borna-ostaje-u-denveru/
<SilverSpace> bemti samo staklo za frankove naocale 1400kn
<jelly> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CQldeQXUcAABE2H.jpg 
<SilverSpace> jos okvir 
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/zg-vijesti/kristina-s-malesnice-najbolje-u-hrvatskoj-mijesi-pizze-1029046
<jelly> SilverSpace: zato sto djubrad vise ne narucuje stakla jeftinijih proizvodjaca, Essilor je sad pocetni izbor a prije je bio vrh
<SilverSpace> jelly: uzas 
<SilverSpace> on raste i dva puta godisnje moramo mjenjat i jos mu se i dioptrija mjenja 
<jelly> a koja je dpt?
<jelly> sudeci po onom jednom videu, vec je negdje oko -3 - -5?
<SilverSpace> neznam ide u minus 
<SilverSpace> razlicito mu je za svako oko 
<jelly> to bi trebalo biti relativno jeftino, onaj najmanji indeks loma 1.5 mozda ide
<SilverSpace> jeftina su ona debela ruzna stakla 
<jelly> debela su zato sto je minus
<SilverSpace> tanka su skupa 
<jelly> da vidis moje ocale, pepeljara od 10mm
<jelly> eh, ne trebaju mu tanka, samo dobije vise kromatske aberacije
<SilverSpace> uh 
<jelly> (sa vanjske strane je 10mm, u sredini je 1mm)
<SilverSpace> teske su onda 
<jelly> jedino sto su ova stakla teza.  Da sam ja znao u tim godinama, uz fiksni budzet isao bi na teza stakla ali fini tanki okvir
<jelly> plasticni okvir hoce klizit nis nos
<jelly> niz*
<SilverSpace> sva sreca do sad nista nije slomio :)
<SilverSpace> jednom samo staklo izgubio u travi 
<SilverSpace> jedno staklo 
<jelly> mda, ak mijenja svakih 12 mjeseci, onda je skup sport
<jelly> al da, ak ne pazi onda je bolje masivniji okvir
 * CrazyLemon nema problema sa plastičnim okvirom..čak i na biciklu ne
<SilverSpace> sad mi se jede pizza
<jelly> nema sad, budi gladan
 * jelly upravo smazao neki vindijin namaz sa čilijem 
<SilverSpace> ljut ko vrag 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> bio je ljut kad sam počeo, na kraju nije bio ni blizu dovoljno ljut i mislio sam dodati još čilija gore
<SilverSpace> meni je fini kajenski papar
<SilverSpace> novi chrome przi procesor 
#ubuntu-hr 2015-10-07
<Mmike> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
<vileni> jutro
<Mmike> djesi, mongodb! :D
<vileni> suti
<vileni> sanjao sam mongo
<vileni> i onda se probudim i sjetim da moram opet
<dodobas> vyutro....
<dodobas> mongo omngo mongocrap, mongo nomgo crap, crap crap crap crap crap crap crap crap
<vileni> dodobas: ako je mongo crap sta je dynamodb onda :)
<dodobas> crap s mašnom ?
<dodobas> :)
<vileni> tako nesto, s tim da je ta masna jedina funkcionalnost koju ima
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> kad ce taj novi ubuntu?
<dodobas> SilverSpace: a sto jos izdaju te ne LTS verzije... to bi trebali ukinut...
<dodobas> i pocet kao fedora-rawhide
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ha ne bi to bilo uredu 
<SilverSpace> sa cime bi se onda zabavljao 
<dodobas> al kuzis poantu... te ne LTS verzije su potpuni waste-of-time
<dodobas> pretgraju se da izbace alpha/beta/release
<dodobas> koji i tako kad izadje... vec je zastario jer je fokus na novom
<dodobas> umjesto da naprave LTS kako spada... i guraju debian-sid 
<vileni> meni se najvise svidja ideja rolling release + lts
<dodobas> vileni: pa e...
<dodobas> i tako se dogovaraju sto je LTS kernel... 
<obrut> ja priznajem samo LTS-ove
<dodobas> ovo izmedju je na vlastitu odgovornost
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> pa non-lts verzije su, kakti, testne :)
<dodobas> Mmike: a sto imas testirat... kad ce sve biti discardano
<dodobas> gubitak vremena
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> nikak nije gubitak vremena
<Mmike> stovise
<dodobas> bas me zanima sto ce is 14.10 zavrsiti u 16.04 ...
<Mmike> systemd? :)
<Mmike> percona-xtradb-cluster-5.6 ?
<Mmike> hrpa toga :)
<dodobas> ok, i jel za to trebao release... systemd izadje svakih mjesec dana novi
<dodobas> u 16.04 ... sigurno nece biti onaj iz 14.10 ... niti svi njegovi patchevi...
<Mmike> al' ce bit systemd
<Mmike> kojeg u starom LTSu nije bilo
<Mmike> i da, trebao je release
<Mmike> jer imas hrpu ljudi koji to downloadira, instalira, bitcha kak nevalja
<dodobas> i trosi vrijeme ....
<Mmike> da, trosi vrijeme na testiranje
<Mmike> da bi LTS bio bolji
<dodobas> a isto to bi moglo biti i da je neki rolling-release
<Mmike> pa, nebi bas
<dodobas> jer ?
<Mmike> jer bi stabilnost bila daleko manja
<Mmike> imao bi 101 put vise bugova
<Mmike> k'o sto cemo, uostalom, vidjet, kad snappy krene :)
<dodobas> koji se i tako fiksaju u upstreamu.... ali ne ubuntu je poseban ....
<Mmike> pa, nije poseban
<Mmike> nego se brine oko sebe
<Mmike> paket koji udje u ubuntu je usao
<Mmike> i nema vise upgradeiranja
<Mmike> ima fixanja sikjuritija
<Mmike> i generalnio gadnih bugova
<Mmike> minor sranja i improvementi su, jebiga, cekaj novi ubuntu
<dodobas> mislis backportanja patcheva iz upstreama ...
<Mmike> ili fixanja direktno u ubuntuu
<obrut> nego, prati li tko wayland/mir/stavec ? sta je na kraju s tim ? ce to (i sto od toga) postati "default" u neko skorije vrijeme ?
<Mmike> obrut: bude, prije ili kasnije... onda treba pricekat jedan LTS cycle prije nego to postane upotrebljivo :)
<Mmike> meni su isto non-lts releasovi no-go
<Mmike> prije, dok sam imao podrsku za non-lts vecu od pol sata, je imalo smisla
<Mmike> sad kad non-lts traje manje od godinu dana, jbg, ne pase mi to
<Mmike> nit na mojim workstationima, a kamoli na serverima
<Mmike> al' rec da non-LTS nema smisla je, well, pure wrong :)
<dodobas> pa ima utoliko, sto stvaras stres i ocekivanja... 
<Mmike> da, tebi :)
<dodobas> a na kraju se i tako sve discarda
<Mmike> pa, diskarda se i stari LTS :)
<Mmike> cak se i centosi nekad discardaju
<Mmike> kakav ti je to argument?
<dodobas> pa vrijeme discarda je proporcionalno kvaliteti proizvoda (odnosno utrosenom vremenu na njegov razvoj)
<dodobas> non-lts releasovi samo trose diskspace ...
<dodobas> i mozes imati isto, pa i vise ... s rolling release modelom
<dodobas> gdje supportas LTS i ono sto je trenutno rolling release
<Mmike> jasta
<Mmike> zato rolling-release distre jesu tako popularne i rasirene
<dodobas> pa nabroji ih :)
<Mmike> pa eto
<Mmike> da vidim
<Mmike> k'o karamarko
<Mmike> arch
<Mmike> i onda
<Mmike> sto smo jos rekli?
<Mmike> ima ih 5, ajde vi nastavite
<Mmike> pogotovo na serveru ti je rolling release majka :) to da devopsi vise para dobijaju
<Mmike> k'o mongodb - koristis da te plate :0
<dodobas> Mmike: pa zato imas LTS ...
<dodobas> ali kao razvojni model ... to ima smisla :)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> i vracamo se na pocetak
<Mmike> imas non-ltsove k'o bete za LTS 
<Mmike> to im je svrha
<Mmike> nova brija udje u non-lts da se vidi kak se ce ponasat
<Mmike> recimo, mir/wayuland/drekovi
<Mmike> recimo systemd
<Mmike> recimo gnome5
<Mmike> recimo unity29
<Mmike> i kajjaznam kakvi sve ne drekovi
<dodobas> dakle... debian sid, fedora rawhide, suse factory ...
<dodobas> ubuntu ??? :)
<Mmike> da, sve stabilno, jedno do drugog :)
<dodobas> ne govorim o stabilnosti... nego o modelu razvoja ...
<Mmike> dodobas: kuzim ja tvoju briju, izbacilo te iz stranke sad si ljut, al' get your facts straight prije nego pljuckat krenes :)
<dodobas> ti kazes ... da ono sto je u 14.10... je novi LTS odnosno 16.04 ...
<SilverSpace> hm brijem da sam zakuhao :)
<Mmike> dodobas: ne ja... to ne... kazem :)
<dodobas> nego? cemu onda 14.10 ?
<Mmike> pa novi rilis
<Mmike> nove ficure
<Mmike> novi paketi
<Mmike> nove brije
<Mmike> jel' omgu ja nekak rec shellu da neke komande automacki sudoizira?
<Mmike> da ne moram sudoat staqlno?
<Mmike> bez pisanja wrappera? :)
<dodobas> koje discardas... jer ce u novom LTSu i tako biti verzije paketa iz 2016 ... a ne 2014 ...
<dodobas> visudo ...
<Mmike> pa discardas i LTS
<Mmike> testirao si
<Mmike> vidio si kaj valja kaj ne
<Mmike> odlucio si ocel' uc, necel' uc
<Mmike> vidio si kak ekipa brije na to
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> non-LTS se opako koristi
<Mmike> meni za openstack, konkretno, non-LTS super dodje da vidim kak ce se openstack razletavat u LTSovima i na kaj moram pazit i kaj moram naucit i bla-tra
<dodobas> je da... jel se prodaje ?
<Mmike> bez toga bi bilo znatno znatno teze
<dodobas> i to ces naravno testirati u 14.10 .. da vidis kako ce se raletit
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> i onda cu opet testirati u LTSu, naravno
<dodobas> isto ti dodje da imas rolling release... dapace ...cak i bolje 
<Mmike> nope
<Mmike> cak i puno gore
<dodobas> jer sto? nemas 'stabilnu' verziju paketa ?
<Mmike> s rolling releasom nemam pojma di sam i sto sam 
<dodobas> koja i ako nikad nece biti u LTSu
<Mmike> ok, s openstackom pomaze sto je upstream (openstack, jel) sljubljen s ubuntu releaseima, pa je to zgodno
<Mmike> al' i za druge stvari je prakticno
<Mmike> rolling release samo ujebe stvar
<Mmike> jer nikad neznam 'na cemu sam'
<Mmike> tebi je to guba jer si haxor i imas svoj arch-laptop i napala ti je drkati po njemu (iako ces reci da ne drkas nikad i da ti sve super radi, naravno, znam, sve 5)
<dodobas> a na cemu si.... necemu sto se nece niti korisiti... na kraju :)
<Mmike> kako se nece koristiti?
<Mmike> pa koristi se
<Mmike> dok ne izadje novi release
<dodobas> pa ne... jel to novi LTS ?
<Mmike> onda ce se koristiti novije/popravljenije
<Mmike> pa nije?
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> jel' tebi dosadno sad, pa me jebes? :)
<dodobas> jesi deployao OpenStack kod klijenta na nesto sto nije LTS...
<Mmike> ili fakat ne kuzis? :)
<Mmike> ima klijenata koji deployay openstack na nesto sto nije LTS, da
<Mmike> nije najpametnija stvar
<Mmike> al' ih veseli
<Mmike> za testiranje
<Mmike> da vide kaj ima, kaj ce bit, kaj ce se razletit
<Mmike> goto 1 :)
<Mmike> btw, visudo, kaj
<Mmike> i dalje moram sudo tipkat za te komande 
<dodobas> i opet gubitak vremena, jer konacno to nece biti LTS :)
<dodobas> na kojem ces opete morati testirati ...
<dodobas> ja samo govorim o onima koji pripremaju release... nakon sto bude package version freeze... ili kako se to vec zove... pa onda alpha/beta/release
<dodobas> to sto se povremeno snapshota 'debian sid' ... je kinda rolling release
<dodobas> zar ne ?
<dodobas> man visudo :)
<Mmike> ja samo govorim da opet nemas pojma o cem pricas
<Mmike> neces u LTS stavljati promjenu poput novog X servera
<Mmike> ili novog mail stacka
<Mmike> ili novog inita
<Mmike> zato imas ove izmedju, "beta" rilizove (iako, dakako, officialy nisu beta)
<Mmike> jer onda to fino istestiras
<Mmike> pa je LTS bolji
<Mmike> da nemas to, nego da imas samo LTS, onda bi u LTSu actually to testirao, i onda kupus
<dodobas> ne... nisi citao...
<Mmike> ma jesam
<Mmike> al' ti nisi dobro objasnio
<dodobas> imas releseve...
<dodobas> imas alpha ... recimo 1 godinu prije LTSa
<dodobas> beta 6mj prije ...
<dodobas> i onda je to LTS...
<Mmike> e! :)
<dodobas> a ne svakih 6mj gurat nove fičure samo da se pokaže nesto novo... jer se to ocekuje 
<dodobas> i gura se los kod ...
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> naopacke ti to, dodobasu moj :)
<Mmike> tvrdoglav na krivom mjestu :)
<Mmike> jel' bi ti bilo lakse da se 14.10 zove 16.04LTS-pre-pre-alpha, 15.04 alpha, 15.10 beta ? :)
<dodobas> Mmike: a gle ... za koju godinu ces se cudit kako si prije mogao raditi s necim sto ima 6mj release cycle ...
<dodobas> kad ubuntu napravi switch 
<dodobas> :P
<Mmike> ili necu
<obrut> nego, ajmo o formuli :) koliko formula ide kilometara na sat ? :)
<Mmike> jer nece napraviti switch
<dodobas> budes njurgao ... da znam ...
<Mmike> recimo, systemd - po meni je ocajan, al' ono, ocajan u vise kontekstova
<Mmike> al ak za 3 godine vise nece bit distre koja nece imat sysd, kaj cu onda ja jadan?
<Mmike> kupit makove? :)
<Mmike> dodobas: ja ne radim s necim sto ima 6mj release cycle
<Mmike> iako bih trebao :) 
<Mmike> koristim LTSove
<Mmike> ovo imedju su devel-beta-kurac-palac releasovi
<Mmike> samo ih ubuntu, dakako, ne zove tako
<Mmike> e, sad, tebi to smeta
<obrut> Mmike: sto ti je ocajno u systemd-u ? :) onak, da ti bas smeta u svakodnevnom radu ?
<Mmike> jbg
<Mmike> obrut: pa, reicmo, kad restartam servis neznam jel' restartan ili ne
<Mmike> jer ovaj kurac ne javi nikakvu gresku
<Mmike> nego moram logove gledat
<Mmike> ili ps -ef
<obrut> ili systemd status ? :)
<Mmike> ili sysctld kurac molba gledaj proces status jel radi
<Mmike> pa da
<obrut> pardon systemctl
<Mmike> sta status
<Mmike> sta nemres rec 'NISAM USPIO'
<Mmike> i tak
<Mmike> takva sranja
<Mmike> mislim, popravit ce s eto, vremenom, jel
<obrut> meni je recimo taj njegov status bas zakon :)
<Mmike> je
<Mmike> kad radi :)
<Mmike> recimo
<Mmike> potrgas apache konfu
<obrut> pa meni je zasad radio :) na centosu, je li :)
<Mmike> kazes 'apache2ctl restart'
<Mmike> i apache s enece pokrenut
<Mmike> a systemd ne kuzi to :)
<Mmike> i da, apache2ctl restart vise nesmije drkat po apachetu neg mora rec systemdu da drka po apachetu
<Mmike> i tak
<Mmike> velim, popravit ce se
<Mmike> al' sad je rsum :)
<obrut> aha :P vis, ja to startam sa systemctl :P
<obrut> to mu je i namjena
<dodobas> obrut: uh, nemoj jos i ti... Mmike je poludit :)
<dodobas> iako... kisni je dan... mozda je to i ok :)
<Mmike> obrut: yup, i distra treba to popravit, vjerojatno, tak da apache2ctl bude wrapper za systemctl 
<dodobas> e Mmike ... cuo danas.. da ima neki American Burger bar u Gajevoj 10, any insight? 
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> al'
<Mmike> mozemo probat :D
<dodobas> hehe
<Mmike> i tak moram doma ic u neka doba
<Mmike> jer ce mi amis doc popravit internet
<dodobas> ja sam danas slabo mobilan ... ali mogu se prosetat
<Mmike> obrut: formula oce i do 360km/h, al' rijetko na kojoj stazi dodje preko 320
<dodobas> iako ne moramo danas, moze i sutra
<Mmike> obrut: veca je brija da imaju zesci downforce pa da brze prodju kroz zavoje nego da idu brzo na ravnom
<Mmike> dodobas: sutra je praznik :)
<dodobas> sta mislis da mozda ne radi?
<Mmike> ne, ja nemrem :)
<Mmike> sutra je dete-otac dan
<dodobas> jel radis za americke praznike ?
<obrut> Mmike: to sto apache2ctl ne poziva systemd nije problem systemd-a :)
<Mmike> dodobas: yup
<Mmike> dodobas: za americke praznike ne rade ameri :)
<Mmike> obrut: nije, al' je problem distre koja je ugurala systemd bez da je pazila na sve okolo. 
<Mmike> problem systemda je sto ti restart ne javi sta se desilo
<Mmike> neg moras pitat 'e, jel proslo ok?'
<dodobas> Mmike: pa sigurno se mozes zakacit na dbus ... pa slusat dal je nesto 'puklo' :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> trebao sam ranije skuziti da je non-lts razgovor s istom konotacijom k'o tvoja zadnja recenica
<Mmike> idem - kakat ! :)
<dodobas> Mmike: cek... kad meni nesto pukne ... kod pokretanja ... onda dobijem informaciju da je puklo
<dodobas> kad je sve ok... no output
<obrut> dodobas: pa tak i meni na centosu
<dodobas> obrut: ne znam ja sto Mmike onda radi...
<dodobas> mozda koristi verziju koja je dosla s 14.10 ... pa sad ... testira :P
<dodobas> systemctl --version
<dodobas> systemd 226
<dodobas> +PAM -AUDIT -SELINUX -IMA -APPARMOR +SMACK -SYSVINIT +UTMP +LIBCRYPTSETUP +GCRYPT +GNUTLS +ACL +XZ +LZ4 +SECCOMP +BLKID -ELFUTILS +KMOD +IDNy
<Mmike> na dzesiju sam to testirao
<Mmike> dodobas: aj potrgaj sshd konfiguraciju
<Mmike> i systemctl restartaj openssh-server
<dodobas> Mmike: humor me... daj okini 'systemctl --version'
<Mmike> a nemam nigdje to
<Mmike> moram virtualku butat
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> mogu i lxc :)
<Mmike> HA! veli amis da cu imat 24Mbita u downloadu i 10Mbita u uploadu preko DSLa!
<dodobas> pajaci iz t-coma ... nakon 30 dana nisu se niti javili da uvedu optiku ... za koju su zvali 2 puta tjedno, dok nisam pristao
<vileni> Mmike: to im je vdsl? meni iskon nemoze preko 7mbit uploada
<Mmike> vileni: ne, vdsl ce mi dat tek kad potpisem ugovor :) nikak se nac sa 'prodajnim predstavnikom', s obzirom da sam firma onda neznam kaj nekaj moram stambiljat, nemam pojma
<Mmike> mozda nije onda 10mibtu upload
<vileni> Mmike: pa trebali bi moci, meni je deklarirano 10
<vileni> ali ne ide iznad 7
<Mmike> imags.linuxcontainers.org hmrlo?
<Mmike> dodobas: daj ULR od tog burgernika u gajevoj
<dodobas> Mmike: cuo na r101 ... idem trazit
<dodobas> http://www.journal.hr/zagreb-je-dobio-sportski-bar-u-americkom-stilu/
<dodobas> Brewdogs :)
<dodobas> https://www.facebook.com/BrewdogsZagreb
<Mmike> ocemo?
<dodobas> time ?
<Mmike> right now?
<Mmike> ili
<Mmike> 10 minutes from now? :)
<dodobas> meni treba 15tak ... s obzirom da nosim kisobran
<Mmike> mere
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> krece za 15 ili ?
<Mmike> krece-S
<dodobas> krecem za 5.. tamo sam 12i10
<Mmike> root@dodek:/# systemctl --version
<Mmike> systemd 215
<Mmike> dodobas: ^^
<Mmike> dodobas: to je debian jessie
<Mmike> ubuntu@pxc-vivid:~$ systemctl --version
<Mmike> systemd 219
<Mmike> to je vivid
<Mmike> a sad i ja krecem
<dodobas> 219, je kao 'stable'
<Mmike> root@pxc-vivid:~# systemctl status 
<Mmike> ● pxc-vivid
<Mmike> pa ovaj ima i kruzice!!!!
<Mmike> a ansi animacije, to pimpek? mi to ne zasluzujemo?
<Mmike> ok, enough crap
<Mmike> dodobas: oso 
<jelly> Mmike: ne samo da ima kružiće, nego su crveni ili zeleni!!!1
<SilverSpace> ides odoh na rucak, a vi napisete pet stranica :)
<SilverSpace> ☭
<obrut> zivio komunizam !
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> jelly: jedem, cekaj :)
<jelly> onda idem i ja na ručak
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYQUlUXQxR8 .mod trackeri su napredovali zadnjih 20 godina
<datase> YouTube: Hunz - Sarah's Song - Buzz Tracker live playback - 0:03:33 - 623 views - 8 likes / 0 dislikes
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/knjazove-emisije-gledat-ce-se-u-cijelom-svijetu--omiljeni-autor-i-voditelj-potpisao-ekskluzivni-ugovor-s-discovery-channelom/1433456/
<Mmike> plavi: ping
<Mmike> plavi: ajd zvizni tu opet kak tjerash mtr za perconu 6.5
<Mmike> erm, 5.6
<ivoks> kako ce mi puknuti film
<SilverSpace> bus puko!
<ivoks> u svom zivotu sam upoznao neke od najpametnijih ljudi u ITu
<ivoks> isto tako i neke od najvecih debila
<SilverSpace> oh nis novo nisi bio u jna 
<ivoks> ne mogu ne primijetiti kako se moze ustanoviti i geolokacija na temelju inteligencije
<SilverSpace> dok nisam doso u jna nisam znao kakvi sve ljudi postoje
<Mmike> bas sam htio rec :)
<Mmike> vojska :)
<ivoks> message size 11010301 exceeds size limit 10485760
<ivoks> o jebem im mater
<jelly> buraz, deset megi je deset megi
<ivoks> al to je 7bit
<ivoks> 8bit je 8 megi
<jelly> bruto
<ivoks> limit bi trebao biti 12
<jelly> to sto tebi unutra stane atačment od 7 megi njih ne zanima
 * jelly ima limit 20MiB + 10000 za hedere :-)
<jelly> razni jahuovi, guglovi i autluci imaju 30-50MB 
<ivoks> ovi hoce 10
<ivoks> jer im se exchange valjda raspadne ako se posalje vise
<ivoks> danas kad svi bjeze sa exchangea
<ivoks> oni vec 5 godina pokusavaju implementirati exchange
<ivoks> drzavne institucije treba dobro procesljati i najuriti vecinu ljudi
<ivoks> idem u krevet
<jelly> to se ni jedna vlast ne usudi napraviti
<SilverSpace> jelly: pa to svaka radi :)
<SilverSpace> uposljavajuci svoje
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> neki dan je bio lik iz policije na tv, veli kod svake smjene vlasti pola ih dobije preraspodjelu iz pripizdine na dobre pozicije, a pola u suprotnom smjeru, i nikom nista
<SilverSpace> http://hr.n1info.com/a77346/Svijet/Svijet/Zatvorenici-pobijedili-sampione-s-Harvarda-u-debati.html
<jelly> pa tko ne bi uzeo ak47, otisao na toranj i krenuo pucati sve redom... 
<SilverSpace> jebi ga ne moze drugacije u drzavnim firmama
<jelly> zasto ne bi moglo drugacije?
<jelly> cek... ciji su ti n1info http://hr.n1info.com/a77244/Vijesti/Glavasevic-Glogoski-na-listi-HDZ-a-je-dokaz-da-je-sator-njihov.html
<SilverSpace> kak mislis ciji 
<SilverSpace> yutel
<SilverSpace> http://hr.n1info.com/a77346/Svijet/Svijet/Zatvorenici-pobijedili-sampione-s-Harvarda-u-debati.html
<SilverSpace> lapsuz jebo bas
<SilverSpace> ke ne 
<SilverSpace> me
<SilverSpace> jebati
<Mmike> jel' znate da nemamo pojma (mi, ljudi, znanost) zato bicikli voze kako voze?
<Mmike> tj, nije bas najjasnije zasto dok bajk ide napred - ne padne :)
<SilverSpace> cacic josipovic kosor ekipa snova
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ti se cine k'o da ce najmanje stete napravit, nazalost :(
<Mmike> kosor kao nesto zna, cacic pljacka kulturnjak a josipovic, well... neznam kaj on :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to da neradeci nista nemozes ni stetu napraviti 
<jelly> tko je pustio cacica iz zatvora
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kako ne znas kak biciklo vozis
<SilverSpace> fizika
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://hr.n1info.com/a77250/Video/Pogledajte-kamp-u-Opatovcu-iz-zraka.html
<SilverSpace> ruzno 
<SilverSpace> kajce biti kad kisa padne jedno veliko jezero
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja sam jos bio generacija jna kaj su samnom bili svi fakultetski obrazovani tu i tamo neki koji je imao srednju skolu
<SilverSpace> ali to sve ludo ko siba
<jelly> http://www.amazon.com/The-Manga-Guide-Linear-Algebra/dp/1593274130?tag=duckduckgo-d-20
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUZrOo_dAKU
<datase> YouTube: Sam Brown - Stop HD (1988) - 0:04:17 - 968034 views - 4540 likes / 77 dislikes
<SilverSpace> hokej medvescak 
<SilverSpace> 1/3 0:0
<SilverSpace> 2/3 0:1
<dodobas> SilverSpace: jel to gubi ili vodi ?
<SilverSpace> vodi u gostima kod prvaka 
<ivoks> ma daj ne seri
<ivoks> vode?
<ivoks> 1:@
<ivoks> 2
<Mmike> sale, ping
<SilverSpace> 2:2
<SilverSpace> produzeci
<SilverSpace> jebga 3:2 izgubili u produzetku
<SilverSpace> bod veliki bod 
<hbogner> o/
<Mmike> do kad lidli rade?
<hbogner> http://www.lidl.hr/hr/trazilica.htm
<jelly> do kajnemresoticnalidl.hr
<hbogner> ha ha ha jelly  :D
<hbogner> http://agar.io/ frend mi pokazao igricu jucer, zarazno je :D
 * jelly je vec jednom kliknuo i danas je pametniji
<hbogner> da nije neki Mmike-ov link?
<SilverSpace> ke
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: tko to tebe probudio sad :=)
<Vlado9A3CY> vecer SilverSpace :) ...
<SilverSpace> ah ne radis sutra :)
<Vlado9A3CY> ma budan sam ja, samo kaj slabo stojim sa slobodnim vremenom za sjesti uz komp kod kuce :)
<Vlado9A3CY> hebe me nova usb tipkovnica... ne mogu setati kroz grub izbornik, moram to sada pokusati rijesiti
<Vlado9A3CY> idem vidjeti sto kaze bios... brb
<SilverSpace> da bios 
<dodobas> MongoDB ... MongoError: topology was destroyed
<dodobas> hell yeah
<SilverSpace> kad god u otvoreno vidim novokmeta padne mi na pamet Mmike :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: kaj si sad unistio?
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> a nist... samo se unistilo...
<SilverSpace> umjetna intelegencija na djelu 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> da, usb tipkovnica radi sada i za grub, nakon sto sam u bios-u postavio usb keyboard enabled :)
<SilverSpace> eto 
<SilverSpace> :)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-10-08
<dodobas> yutro
<vileni> jutro
<Mmike> Da
<Mmike> Dete k'o da skuzi kad se ne radi
<Mmike> i eto ga u 6:40
<vileni> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<Mmike> etoga
<Mmike> imamo novi ventilator u laptopu
<Mmike> ne cuje se opce
<dodobas> ja cekam da mi stigne baterija ... 
<dodobas> hongkongosko smece ..
<dodobas> ali kao 'original'
<dodobas> budz0r: hello my little friend!
<budz0r> hej dodobas 
<dodobas> budz0r: kad ces vratit pare
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<vileni> o budz0r 
<vileni> Mmike: u kojem si mijenjao vent'
<SilverSpace> vece
<budz0r> dodobas: pare?
#ubuntu-hr 2015-10-09
<Mmike> Dobri den!
<vileni> jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<Mmike> zima je
<Mmike> moro sam grijanje upalit :)
<dodobas> yutro
<dodobas> budz0r: da, pare vrati buraz...
<dodobas> one koje si uzo nakon sto si udrugu raspario
<budz0r> dodobas: to su moje pare! 
<budz0r> dodobas: tuži me!
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> hm zlocinacka organizacija 
<api984> jutro
<Mmike> kakva je to stranka 'desnog centra'
<Mmike> sta je desni centar
<Mmike> lijeva ravnoteza?
<Mmike> wtf? :)
<Mmike> http://cube-drone.com/comics/c/alien-geometries
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :)
<SilverSpace> prvi trening cudan
<SilverSpace> imam malog bolesnika doma 37.2°
<hbogner> o/
<SilverSpace> ee
<vileni> o hbogner 
<SilverSpace> kisa rusija f1
<SilverSpace> nikog na stazi
<hbogner> o vileni 
<vileni> kaze cura da provlace optiku do zgrade
<vileni> taman kad mi istekao probni rok
<api984> dan
<api984> kako ste ekipo
<SilverSpace> tri vozaca odvozila krug 
<jelly> jel treba nekom Linux Journal i Sysadmin Magazine cca 1997-2002 godista
<Mmike> jelly: printano? :)
<Mmike> kak da downloadiram paket?
<Mmike> erm, downgradeiram
<Mmike> bez uninstaliranja?
<SilverSpace> 1/3 3:0 za medvescak
<Mmike> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 124 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Mmike> pa srce ti :)
<Mmike> SRCANO
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kajj to 
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> na neku foru mi se python3.4 upgradeirao na neku noviju verziju od one koja je u repoima
<Mmike> neki usrani ppa
<Mmike> sumLJam na amulet
<Mmike> i sad nemrem downgradeirat
<Mmike> bez da pol laptopa ne potrgam
<SilverSpace> uh
<jelly> Mmike: tiskano izdanje
<jelly> Mmike: apt-cache policy python3.4 pa vidi otkud dolazi koja verzija
<jelly> osim ako si dodao i brisao razne PPA onda jebiga
<jelly> apt ima logove al ne znam vidi li se u njima otkud je sto downloadano
<vileni> apt-cache policy paket
<vileni> a, vec je
<vileni> :)
<Mmike> jelly: ma nebitno otkud sam dodavao
<Mmike> bitno je kak da downgradeiram
<Mmike> ukratko - na ruke
<Mmike> dpkg -i 
<Mmike> paket po paket
<vileni> rm -rf /*
<Mmike> apt nezna to sam
<jelly> s/apt nezna/Mmike ne zna/
<vileni> :)
<Mmike> jelly: pa, kak da downgradeiram?
<jelly> inace prvo pogledas koje verzije su dostupne sa "apt-cache policy foo", pa onda ak moras forsiras sa aptitude install foo=verzija
<Mmike> hm, aptitude
<Mmike> nije mi palo na pamet
<Mmike> osh rec da bi aptitude znao?
<Mmike> jer, apt nezna
<jelly> zasto aptitude a ne apt, zato sto je aptitude lakse nagovoriti da povuce sve i da se manje buni.  Moze se i s aptom.
<Mmike> apt-get install paket=stara.verzija <- ovo ne napravi nist
<Mmike> dpkg -i paket-starija.verzija.deb napravi kaj treba
<jelly> Mmike: pokazi output od tog "ne napravi nist"
<Mmike> al' onda sam morao na ruke svaki dependency
<jelly> hoce on, samo ga treba malo masirati, tepati mu 
<Mmike> jelly: https://pastebin.canonical.com/141525/plain/
<Mmike> eh, cek
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/60
<Mmike> brb, moram cucka prosetat
<vileni> Mmike: mislio te pitati sta imas psa
<vileni> ali to je od stare? :)
<vileni> moja zvjer je danas setala od trga do dugava i jos malo
<jelly> vileni: zena? punica?
<vileni> jelly: pas :) a i buduca zena
<jelly> Mmike: weird
<Mmike> jelly: yup, bas komentiram s kolegom
<Mmike> jelly: sad sam probao sa jujutom, stavio stable ppa di je novija verzija, instalirao, maknuo ppa, makuo debove, rekao apt-get install juju-local=starijaverzija
<Mmike> i downgradeirao je uredno
<jelly> Mmike: a kaj veli "apt-cache policy" bez iceg
<Mmike> jelly: a neznam, popravio sam u medjuvremenu :)
<jelly> k
<Mmike> ugl, nije mi bas jasno oklem mi ta piton verzija
<Mmike> osim ak nisam sjebo s pbuilderom
<Mmike> al' on u chroot svoj instalira sranja
<Mmike> tak da
<Mmike> fakat neznam
<jelly> pa pisalo ti je oklen
<Mmike> pa nije, nisam imao taj repo vise
<jelly> aha, nije
<Mmike> naknadno sam sranje otkrio, jel :)
<Mmike> ok, idem malo plocice gledat u kupaonu prije zadnjeg sastanka u tjednu
<jelly> meni je logika ovakva: ak mi neki repo treba, treba mi i ostaje ukljucen
<vileni> vps za 6$ godisnje http://lowendbox.com/blog/impact-vps-openvz-vps-from-6year-for-256mb-in-seattle-usa/#more-7775
<jelly> dodat, instalirat i maknut znaci da neces vidjet security i ine update
<jelly> eh, openvz
<vileni> jelly: jedino takvi su jeftini :)
<vileni> za sekundarni dns dovoljno
<SilverSpace> nakon sonya i philips naptavio tv sa androidom 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SbeSC01AbI
<datase> YouTube: Philips 7600 series - 4K UHD Android TV with Ambilight - 0:01:38 - 12241 views - 34 likes / 3 dislikes
<SilverSpace> 5.0 android
<SilverSpace> 22.999,00 kn
<SilverSpace> joj 
<Mmike> skup neki android :)
<jelly> ta sranja ne kupujem dok ne naprave pluggable arhitekturu da mozes iscupati stari kompjuter i staviti novi, a da ekran ostane
<VjetarSaSunca> Ja sam zadovoljan sa svojim LGom. Nije UHD, nije android, no taj WebOS 2.0 radi skroz ok
<VjetarSaSunca> i košta 4 puta manje u startu
<VjetarSaSunca> Čini mi se nekako normalno za Philips da su izbacili Android driven TV nakon svih onih salvi kritika na smart funkcije njihovih TVa
<jelly> svi ti vendori su djubrad koja ignorira cinjenicu da je svaki android outdated softverom i hardverom za najvise 18 mjeseci
<jelly> daj mi glup tv sa dobrom slikom + chromecast
<Mmike> matereti
<Mmike> .cache od Chromea mi uzme 2 gige :D
<jelly> tome sluzi, ne?
<Mmike> pda
<Mmike> al' opet
<Mmike> .cache 
<datase> Mmike: cache <url>
<Mmike> .cache http://jebo.me/pas
<datase> Mmike: b'http://www.google.com/search?q=cache:scElFd1pG58J:www.facebook.com'
<SilverSpace> 2:5 mededi u gostima 
<Mmike> wat?
<Mmike> SilverSpace: vode?
<SilverSpace> gotovo
<SilverSpace> drugi su na tablici trenutno 
<jelly> Mmike: koji je to vrag
<SilverSpace> http://www.rezultati.com/tablica/hANQ0Sfl/CGTMvJJt/#live
<Mmike> jelly: ask datase :)
<Mmike> pojma nemam
<Mmike> .cache http://www.ubuntu-hr.org
<datase> Mmike: b'http://www.google.com/search?q=cache:JylcieIHWT4J:www.ubuntu-hr.org'
<Mmike> .help cache
<datase> Mmike: (cache <url>) -- Returns a link to the cached version of <url> if it is available. 
<Mmike> ah
<jelly> jebo.me nije indeksiran
<vileni> koja je procedura sa digitalocean, samo obrisem droplet i vise ne naplacuju?
<Mmike> dodobas, ti si flask nesto koristio, kak' je to, valja kaj?
<jelly> Mmike: jel i tebe spamao WD da su otvorili online shop sa dostavom u rvacku
<Mmike> jelly, ne jos
<Mmike> jelly, daj url neki
<jelly> od wd red-ova, 3TB se najvise isplati cijeonom, 4 5 i 6TB su skupi
<Mmike> ja si gledam dal' da uzimam 3TB ili 2TB
<Mmike> al' bi uzeo izgleda 3 3TB sad, pa onda za par mjeseci jos 3, i onda na kraju jos 3
<jelly> ne isplati se uzimati 2TB osim ak ih vec nemas hrpu
<Mmike> https://image-store.slidesharecdn.com/01c248c6-cbef-4ce3-8e93-56f8b2a33448-original.jpeg
<Mmike> jelly, imam, al' su preko 2 godine sad vec pa bih ih lagano zamjenjivao za novije/vece
<jelly> al djubrad daje samo 3 godine garancije. Imaju 5 godina na wd red pro... koji su ohoho skuplji
<jelly> unrelated, mali trol http://imgur.com/gallery/4WiyNTQ
<Mmike> jelly, da, i greenovi imaju 3 god garancije
<Mmike> iako sam 100% siguran da sam davno prije kupio greenove koji su imali 5 godina garancije
<Mmike> jedan od tih mi je i crkao
<Mmike> unrelated, prigodna: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeyHl1tQeaQ
<datase> YouTube: Shakin' Stevens - Merry Christmas Everyone - 0:04:36 - 7399104 views - 19121 likes / 838 dislikes
<jelly> neko vrijeme su svi imali 5 godina... mozda do pred ~5 godina 
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXQViqx6GMY
<datase> YouTube: Mariah Carey - All I Want For Christmas Is You - 0:03:56 - 116229086 views - 348701 likes / 13018 dislikes
<Mmike> you tube rock!
<hbogner> o/
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKqt6e7EcCs
<datase> YouTube: how to theoretically turn a sphere inside out - 0:10:31 - 3883497 views - 24964 likes / 2661 dislikes
<hbogner> Mmike, n kojim si ti drogama??? petkom navecer ti izvrces sfere :D
<Mmike> drugs are just about to kick in
<hbogner> :D
<vileni> Mmike: posto diskovi? :)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> cek da kupin nove prvo
<vileni> a ionako moram cekati, ovomjesecni budzet je potrosen :)
<vileni> aptly publish repoa od 58gb na t2.micro, traje
<hbogner> Mmike, nisam ga uspio kontaktirati
<hbogner> jesi ti uspio?
<Mmike> nisam probavao jos
<Mmike> 58gb?
<vileni> Mmike: pa toliko je amd64 za trusty
<Mmike> vileni, to su samo main?
<vileni> Mmike: nebi trebao biti
<Mmike> a _all?
<Mmike> i to ti treba ak mirror radis
<vileni> Mmike: javim ti kad istestiram, sto ce mozda biti u ponedjeljak ovakvim tempom :)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> a cek, mislim, radis mirror, right?
<vileni> da
<Mmike> s tim da si siguran dash samo imat x86_64 arhitekturu?
<Mmike> znaci, ne trebaju ti paketi za i386
<vileni> za tu namjenu se radi
<Mmike> mmike@ubuntuhr:/srv/mirror/ubuntu/pool/main$ find . -type f -name '*amd64.deb' -print0 | du --files0-from=- -ch | tail -1
<Mmike> 102G    total
<Mmike> cini se da ti nekaj fali
<vileni> vidjet cemo kad zavrsi
<Mmike> hm, ili ima starih paketa na mirroru
<vileni> sad mi neda ni da izlistam
<vileni> jer radi publish
<Mmike> vileni, al', moars i _all pakete imat
<Mmike> da, tu ima vise verzija paketea:
<Mmike> -rw-r--r--   1 ubumirror ubumirror    3716 Apr  2  2012 libfolks-telepathy-dev_0.6.8-2_amd64.deb
<Mmike> -rw-r--r--   1 ubumirror ubumirror    3700 Apr  2  2012 libfolks-telepathy-dev_0.6.8-2_i386.deb
<Mmike> -rw-r--r--   1 ubumirror ubumirror    3756 Apr  9  2014 libfolks-telepathy-dev_0.9.5-1ubuntu5_amd64.deb
<Mmike> -rw-r--r--   1 ubumirror ubumirror    3738 Apr  9  2014 libfolks-telepathy-dev_0.9.5-1ubuntu5_i386.deb
<Mmike> vileni, recimo:
<Mmike> -rw-r--r--   1 ubumirror ubumirror    14210 Mar  6  2010 mktemp_7.4-2ubuntu2_all.deb
<Mmike> -rw-r--r--   1 ubumirror ubumirror    14616 Jan 14  2015 mktemp_7.4-2ubuntu3.1_all.deb
<Mmike> -rw-r--r--   1 ubumirror ubumirror     2446 Sep  8  2014 realpath_8.23-2ubuntu3_all.deb
<Mmike> -rw-r--r--   1 ubumirror ubumirror     2782 Nov  3  2014 realpath_8.23-3ubuntu1_all.deb
<Mmike> znaci, moras i _all uzet u obzir
<Mmike> e, a... kaj ce ti mirror, i to jos na amazonu? :)
<vileni> Mmike: e sad :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> mislim, kaj nema amazon ubuntu mirrora?
<hbogner> jeeej, ja danas dobio jos jedan server za OSM tile cache CDN :D
<hbogner> bit ce dva u hrvatskoj :D
<vileni> hbogner: kakav je? :)
<vileni> Mmike: ima
<hbogner> vileni, 8 jezgri Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5420  @ 2.50GHz,  8GB RAM, 400GB raid 5 polje
<vileni> hbogner: pa fino :)
<hbogner> posluzit ce :D
<hbogner> inace traze 16-32 gb rama, al posluzit ce i ovih 8
<vileni> hbogner: nadje se na ebayu dosta povoljno starijeg rama
<hbogner> znaci sad im je 5 sveukupno, s tim da su 4 u funkciji, jedan ceka diskove :D
<vileni> samo je pitanje koji je
<vileni> ja sam se mucio sa fbdimm najvise
<hbogner> vileni, eh rekli da ce i ovih 8 gb bit dovoljno
<hbogner> ovo sam dobio na neodređeno koristenje, ne za stalno kao druga 4
<hbogner> recimo na posudbu na godinu-dvije-tri
<vileni> hbogner: tad ce ionako biti staro zeljezo koje ce trositi vise struje nego sto vrijedi :)
<hbogner> mozda je i sad takav, ali ...
<Mmike> hbogner, povray, please!
<Mmike> neodredjeno/stalno? :)
<Mmike> hbogner, da apdejtamo: http://jebo.me/pas/2x
<hbogner> Mmike, povray?
<Mmike> povray, bratek, povray
<Mmike> apt-get install povray povray-examples
<hbogner> kaj to renderiras?
<Mmike> i onda: povray --benchmark
<Mmike> neki test benchmark
<Mmike> da izmjerimo brzinu proca
<Mmike> zasto?
<Mmike> zato kaj mozemo :D
<hbogner> bum ti to na poslu taj ej manje opterecen
<hbogner> a ovi su full load 
<hbogner> aahaa, benchmark
<hbogner> to mogu i na svom onda izvrtit, bit cu blizu tebe, cpu mi je za 20 manji broj
<hbogner> vrtim na svom
<hbogner> cpu se poceo grijati :D
<hbogner>   Trace Time:       0 hours  2 minutes 23 seconds (143.435 seconds)
<hbogner> jesi to mislio?
<hbogner> Mmike, jesi to mislio ili neko drugo vrijeme?
<hbogner> jer po ovom ispada da sam 4. :D
<vileni> pa kad je samo neke kante testirao :)
<hbogner> Desktop i7 (4770K)  
<hbogner> bolji od i7-4790K :D
<Mmike> hbogner, aj jebomepasaj cijeli output, pa cu ja uzet kaj treba
<Mmike> hbogner, i cat /proc/cpuinfo output isto
<Mmike> vileni, ke kante, de jaci proc ak imas :)
<hbogner> ah, morm onda benchmark ponovno
<vileni> Mmike: pa od nekih bi se naslo :)
<hbogner> Mmike, http://jebo.me/pas/8y
<Mmike> hbogner, ok ovo: http://jebo.me/pas/6f ?
<hbogner> kad stignem napravim ti jos koji benchmark
<hbogner> valjda je dobro, ti si vadio podatke
<hbogner> :D
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> n ekuzim kak je tvoj proc brzi
<hbogner> he he he he
<Mmike> to na serveru, jel? nemas 101 chrome tab pokrenut i to sve?
<hbogner> brzi brzi :D
<hbogner> nope, to desktop s kojeg ti sad pisem
<Mmike> mater
 * Mmike ce sad killat chrome
<Mmike> i probat opet
<hbogner> probaj
<hbogner> neznam jel ram ima kakav efekt
<Mmike> peh
<Mmike> dobro da imam jedno 8 virtualki upaljenih :D
<Mmike> hbogner, koji vm koristis?
<hbogner> Mmike, xfce
<hbogner> opet si slabiji?
<Mmike> 0 hours  2 minutes  8 seconds (128.048 seconds)
<Mmike> ha!
<hbogner> etoo gs
<Mmike> idem sad rebootat stroj
<hbogner> *ga
<Mmike> jer vidim da mi kernel vec 2 dana vristi 'rebootaj me, rebootaj me'
<Mmike> pa cemo vidjet
<Mmike> brb
<jelly> moram probat zavrtit to na nekoj od arm pločica
<Mmike> jelly, ima tamo arm
<Mmike> sporo :D
<Mmike> 2m6s, btw
<Mmike> jelly, http://jebo.me/pas/5y
<Mmike> arm je u dnu
<hbogner> Mmike, ovo ima vise smisla, bilo mi cudno kako si sporiji
<Mmike> ovo sam u singleuser modu napravio :)
<Mmike> btw, dl.google.com
<Mmike> i dalje cesto ne radi
<hbogner> ni meni maloprije nije radio
#ubuntu-hr 2015-10-10
<dodobas> yutro
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro SilverSpace ... i svi ostali :)
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: jesi obavio plac :)
<Vlado9A3CY> bio sam jucer :)
<Vlado9A3CY> danas nejdem iz dvorisca van :D
<SilverSpace> pa nece kisa :)
<Vlado9A3CY> cekam samo da mi se zena odhebe u kuhinju, da joj instaliram linux (opet), jer sam izgubio MBR (tj. grub) nakon sto sam joj apgrejdao win7 na win10, a ne da mi se to popravljati, nego cu radije sve ispocetka
<Vlado9A3CY> i to ide arch based manjaro... cinnamon :)
<Vlado9A3CY> 64 bit
<Vlado9A3CY> kernel 4.1 :D
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: kak si izgubio grub
<SilverSpace> kod mene sve ostalo ok
<SilverSpace> f1 danas suha staza bez kise
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace: bio je manjaro xfce... manjaro ima za dlaku drugaciji grub i windows 10 upgrade mi je zbog tog grub-a javljao error...
<Vlado9A3CY> pa sam reinstalirao win7 ...
<Vlado9A3CY> i tako izgubio grub
<Vlado9A3CY> i tada je upgrade na win10 prosao okay ...
<Vlado9A3CY> ostao je linux ali ne mogu do njega ...
<Vlado9A3CY> i da bude iskren, malo se bojim da sada ne izgubim uspjesnu windows instalaciju, pa cu radije linux instalirati ispocetka
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> nisam nikada reinstalirao samo grub, a na netu su informacije dosta cudne...
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/6R4w5Vy4f5Y
<Vlado9A3CY> a mojoj zeni su dovoljni firefox, chrome i skype ...
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> tako da vjerojatno necu izgubiti puno vremena za te sitnice :)
<Vlado9A3CY> a ostatak kada bude bilo vremena i volje ;)
<SilverSpace> odoh zovu na kavu 
<Vlado9A3CY> ajde :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ma, na placu bio, hjel' trase jos?
<SilverSpace> kvalifikacije su u 14h
<SilverSpace> sutra utrka u 13h
<Mmike> SilverSpace, netko se sjebo opako
<Mmike> SilverSpace, helikopter dosao
<Mmike> nisam vidio, sad sam sjeo
<dodobas> Sainz ...
<Mmike> :(
<Mmike> sad su pokazali
<Mmike> gadno
<Mmike> dodobas, o kakvom dizlu prolivenom ovi pricaju?
<SilverSpace> to je jucer bilo proliveno i prali su pistu
<SilverSpace> stazu*
<dodobas> Mmike: a dda neka utrka s dizelima VW koncerna ... pa znas ono ...
<dodobas> :)
<SilverSpace> https://streamable.com/edku
<SilverSpace> Firefox krajem 2016. ukida podršku za pluginove
<SilverSpace> ode ff u kujac
<dodobas> SilverSpace: opet ti s polovicnim informacijama sa 24sata.hr ... 
<dodobas> ne rade nista sto vec chrome i microsoft nisu napravili
<jelly> SilverSpace: zasto, koje pluginove koristis?
<jelly> mozda SilverSpace ima kriticne enterprajz aplikacije koje rade samo sa java appletima
<dodobas> i to na java4 appletima... za koje vise nema supporta....
<dodobas> pa nece podrzavati novi plugin interface api
<dodobas> tipicno za jednog fanboya ... chroma... 'ode FF u kujac' :P
<SilverSpace> jelly: uopce ne koristim ff
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ff je u kujcu
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace: trebao si bar onda pejstat neki drugi click-bait sa tog istog 24sata like portala ... tipa ... 'Microsoft ima ubojicu svih MacBooka'
<SilverSpace> dodobas: bug vjest
<dodobas> pa rekoh... portal kao i 24sata ... :)
<dodobas> aahaha ...http://www.bug.hr/forum/topic/vijesti-by-forumasi/ubuntu-bolju-konvergenciju-ms/231128.aspx
<SilverSpace> dodobas: joj ti sve svacas doslovno :P
<dodobas> ma citaj komentare... genijalni su 
<SilverSpace> ne citam to :)
<dodobas> a onda cu morat pejstat pa ces bar vidjet ... ako vec neces citat
<dodobas> U slučaja Ubuntua, ovaj jedan će otpasti nakon što prijavi grešku na Bugzillu, pa nakon mjeseci prepucavanja "je bug/nije bug", "je bug/nije bug", "ma evo ti logovi jeb**i te oni" razvijač proglasi to za "wontfix" i ode raditi na idućoj verziji jedne te iste stvari, ali ovog puta u novom frejmvrku koji je sam napisao od nule. Koji je naravno totalno različit od prethodnog frejmvrka koji je sam
<dodobas> napisao od nule.
<dodobas>  +1
<dodobas> Canonical explained.
<dodobas> e ovo je crash ... https://youtu.be/tqhMEskbYDY?t=19
<datase> YouTube: Aussie Racing Cars Bathurst 2015 Race 2 Flack Huge Crash - 0:02:47 - 19093 views - 78 likes / 2 dislikes
<jelly> http://www.telegram.hr/zivot/delo-hadziselimovic-ima-jos-tri-dana-do-mirovine-a-za-telegram-otkriva-10-dokumentaraca-koji-su-ga-obiljezili/
<jelly> dodobas: vidi se da komentator nema pojma... ubuntu ne koristi bugzillu :->
<dodobas> :)
<Mmike> dzelo ne-perem-se hadziselimovic
<SilverSpace> dodobas: plastika na autu 
<SilverSpace> ogulio se auto ko jaje
<SilverSpace> pire krumpir i varivo tikve 
<SilverSpace> uh predobro 
<jelly> jel sainz ok sta vele
<dodobas> Mmike: http://blog.lerner.co.il/in-postgresql-as-in-life-dont-wait-too-long-to-commit/
<SilverSpace> koliko vidim je
<Mmike> dodobas, dobar :)
<jelly> http://www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/121252 slike izgledaju grozno
<SilverSpace> https://youtu.be/pxVMTiZY8dc
<datase> YouTube: SAINZ ESTA BIEN/ VIDEO ACCIDENTE GP RUSSIA 2015 - 0:00:57 - 76 views - 2 likes / 0 dislikes
<SilverSpace> pocele kvale Mmike 
<Mmike> gledam, thnx :D
<SilverSpace> jadan alonso
<Mmike> prosli mjesec sam potrosio 10k litara vode!
<SilverSpace> cega
<SilverSpace> kaj imas svoj sat za vodu
<jelly> Mmike: to se veli 10 kubika
<Mmike> jelly, ovak zvuci dramaticnije :)
<jelly> do kraja 2016 ili 17 ce ionako stanovi morati imati svoje satove
<Mmike> SilverSpace, da, usarafili nam ga
<Mmike> pred 2 mjeseca, ovo je prvo obracun
<Mmike> sveksup za vodu - 180 kuna
<Mmike> sad trazim prosli racun
<jelly> za vas troje nije puno
<Mmike> brijes?
<Mmike> para ili litara?
<jelly> kubika
<jelly> ne znam za pare
<Mmike> racun je totalno debilan, inace
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> skuzio sam
<Mmike> moroni
<Mmike> k'o da netko sjedi tamo i smislja kak da racun napravi necitljivim
<jelly> a ja imam 2x2 vertikale, 4 sata ce se ugradit, svaki ~900kn...
<Mmike> jelly, kaj!?
<Mmike> 4 vertikale?!
<Mmike> pa kaj ima 2 kupaonice i 2 kuhinje
<jelly> topla i hladna voda
<Mmike> ah, toplana?
<jelly> ae
<Mmike> e,da
<Mmike> ja mislim da smo oko 2k kuna platili vodomjer + ugradnja + stemanje + materijal + sve
<jelly> ovdje ce biti... 6kkn po stanu, dobar biznis
<SilverSpace> mi imamo dvije vertikale 
<SilverSpace> ali 4 izlaza 
<SilverSpace> pa bi se trebalo dosta rusiti 
<SilverSpace> to je sad prevelika investicija
<Mmike> mi smo u biti imali srece, da
<Mmike> jedna vertikala
<Mmike> etazno centralno
<SilverSpace> jedino ako rikne vertikala onda smo najebali 
<SilverSpace> tko god da je projektirao to je fakat budaletina
<Mmike> kaj?
<Mmike> stao stsrim?!
<Mmike> The content was removed due to violation of terms of service.
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> reklame su
<SilverSpace> pauza
<SilverSpace> Q3
<SilverSpace> nas jos cekaju novi etazni bojleri i novi dimnjak
<SilverSpace> cca 15 000 kuna
<SilverSpace> po stanu
<Mmike> SilverSpace, crko strim :( user is banned
<Mmike> SilverSpace, q3 je poceo
<Mmike> vettel prvi
<Mmike> bottas prvi
<Mmike> rosberg prvi
<Mmike> hamilton prvi :(
<Mmike> rosberg prvi
<Mmike> botas i vettel su sekundu iza mercedesa :/
<Mmike> opet ce bit dosadna utrka
<SilverSpace> jebo mecku razvaljuje
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> dosadno
<Mmike> odem jest
<SilverSpace> dt
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ovi ruckovi doma
<Mmike> to vise k'o gablec nabrzaklec
<Mmike> plavane! :)
<SilverSpace> Å¡trudle od jabuka
<SilverSpace> uh uh 
<SilverSpace> vruc
<SilverSpace> uh finoo slatko 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, je'l napet Pocoyo?
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/turci-oborili-ruski-lovac-koji-je-presao-tursku-granicu--turski-presretaci-krenuli-su-u-lov--potom-je-na-nocnom-nebu-zasjala-eksplozija---/1435421/
<Mmike> So, there we go.
<jelly> ak su to prenijeli sa express.co.uk koji je to pokupio s twittera... ne bi previse vjerovao
<jelly> Mmike: Re: python 3.4.3...~14.04.1 <TJ-> jancoow: in effect the package you have was releases to trusty-updates and then quickly removed due to regressions, but not before your system installed it
<Mmike> jelly++
<Mmike> jelly, thnx
<Mmike> jelly, odakle to?
<jelly> #ubuntu-server, neko je imao istu situaciju
<Mmike> nc nc
<Mmike> jelly thnx
<Mmike> nego, citam ovu vijest
<Mmike> i
<jelly> lupam
<Mmike> nema spomena osim na daily mirrorima i inim 
<jelly> enter
<jelly> ^^
<Mmike> :D
 * Mmike fixes himself
<jelly> ako cemo biti paranoicni, mozda je istina ali je obje strane suppressaju
<jelly> iz ocitih razloga
<Mmike> znaci, citam i trazim jos neki izvor i ne nalazim. I odem na https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_newspapers_in_Turkey, reko, da vidimo sto momci pisu, i isto ne nalazim. No, ono me je wtfnulo je da svi ti portali izgledaju - ISTO!
<Mmike> cak nit boje nisu pretjerano razlicite! 
<jelly> <hoxu[thor]> http://www.express.co.uk/news/world/611157/Russia-Turkey-jet-plane-shot-down-airspace-Syria-ISIS-Islamic-State <hoxu[thor]> http://warmonitor.net/news/2015/10/09/reports-turkey-shoots-down-russian-jet-in-airspace-violation/ <jelly> war monitor, or war monger? <jelly> hoxu[thor]: in other news from the express.co.uk site, > Cannibal son murders his parents and has sex with their corpses before EATING 
<jelly> remains <jelly> careful with your sources Eugene
<jelly> uh, loš pejst
<jelly> Mmike: koji kernel si ti vrtio na masinama gdje si imao btrfs?
<Mmike> trustyjevski
<Mmike> onaj inicijalni
<Mmike> 3.13
<jelly> aha, ok
<jelly> dakle ne nesta novije sto bi moglo imati pokrpani btrfs
<jelly> doduse mozda ckt backporta btrfs, al cisto sumnjam
#ubuntu-hr 2015-10-11
<Mmike> jelly, navodno 3.19
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<dodobas> yutro
<vileni> jutro
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> http://www.sancta-domenica.hr/led-tv-sony-bravia-kdl-50w755c.aspx
<SilverSpace> android se siri
<SilverSpace> http://stars.chromeexperiments.com/
<SilverSpace> kako mogu dati tako glupu lektiru 
<SilverSpace> kaze netjak 
<SilverSpace> na kraju price pise istinita prica
<SilverSpace> komentar na to "da baš"
<SilverSpace> još malo do F1 start
<Mmike> ides
<Mmike> pa ja sam zaboravio :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kad je start, u 13?
<dodobas> uh ... skoro zaboravio :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da
<Mmike> SilverSpace, thnx :0
<Mmike> http://www.tickld.com/x/mm/something-indiana-jones-and-darth-vader-have-kept-secret-this-whole-time
<Mmike> SilverSpace, imas neki dobar strim? :)
<dodobas> http://www.vipleague.me/motorsports/95559/1/skysports-f1-|-skyf1-|-sky-sports-f1-|-sky-f1-|-html5-on-ios-and-android-live-stream-online.html
<SilverSpace> pih
<SilverSpace> vise sam sereklama nagledao nego utrke
<dodobas> SilverSpace: gledas krivi stream
<SilverSpace> rtl na tv
<SilverSpace> SC ce potrositi gume 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> dosadna rusija
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj si ti prespavo pol utrke? :)
<jelly> ricciardo isto ispao?
<jelly> stream mi ispao bas na zadnjem krugu
<dodobas> e Mmike znas ono sto smo pricali ... aj smisli model i procese :)
<Mmike> a tish sam isprogramirat? :D
<Mmike> jelly, da, nesh s ovjesom
<Mmike> dobra utrka bila
<dodobas> ja znam kako se spojiti na bazu i vratiti nesto preko httpa
<jelly> bottas se doima ljut 
<dodobas> Mmike: jel imas bitbucket account ?
<Mmike> dodobas, imam, al' neznam hg nit malo
<Mmike> dodobas, github bas mrzis, ili? :) 
<Mmike> dodobas, a mogu ti i dat pristup na svoj server di imam git?
<Mmike> jelly, pa, kao, raikonen ga izgurao :)
<dodobas> Mmike: ma bitbucket je na GITu vec 5 godina ...bar ...
<Mmike> ja tam nehs odrzavam, tj, nekaj odrzavam kaj je gore - kaj nije to hg?
<dodobas> hg se jako malo koristi ... cak je i python prebacio svoj repo na git
<dodobas> iako je HG pisan u Pythonu :)
<dodobas> mislio sam bitbucket je kao mozes imat private repoe ...
<dodobas> ali nije niti bitno danas...
<vileni> all you can eat nije nikad dobra ideja
<vileni> kad je odogvor uvijek "challenge accepted"
<Mmike> vileni, de to?
<vileni> Mmike: http://www.kezele-vino.hr/index.php?lang=en
<vileni> imaju "moslavacki stol", 100kn po glavi, biras sto ces
<vileni> gulas od divljaci, purica, mlinci, pekarski krumpir, piletina, cevapi sa spekom, grah itd itd, jedno 10 jela, jos toliko priloga i jos toliko salata
<vileni> i psi su dozvoljeni :)
<vileni> ovako nesto x2 http://www.kezele-vino.hr/images/foto/domaca_kuhinja/02.jpg
<vileni> tj ovako http://www.kezele-vino.hr/images/foto/domaca_kuhinja/12.jpg
<Mmike> a dada
<Mmike> bio sam pred jedno 2-3 tjedna
<Mmike> imam neku rodbinu u ivanicu
<Mmike> pa su bile neke krstitke
<Mmike> ili rodjendan
<Mmike> ili sprovod
<Mmike> ili neki drek
<SilverSpace> uh bokte koja travarica 
<SilverSpace> ovo jos nisam vidio grize za oci 
<vileni> Mmike: jako precizno, ocito si i selekciju zestica istrazio sudeci po sjecanju :)
<jelly> krstitke <Mmike> ili rodjendan <Mmike> ili sprovod
<vileni> ali kao lokacija za nedjeljni rucak, pola sata od zg, nije lose
<vileni> iako vjerojatno bolje kad ne pljusti kisa
<jelly> brijem da je malo dalje od pol ure
<vileni> jelly: zavisi koji dio grada, meni je 30-35min jer imam 3min do obilaznice
<jelly> jel ima kakih jeftinih DVB-
<jelly> jel ima kakih jeftinih DVB-T ili DVB-C enkodera, ak bi htio slozit CCTV sustav a da se vidi na telki
<jelly> i da ima PIP, gledas televiziju a u malom prozoru kamera
<SilverSpace> ovu travaricu ne bi ni BotaniCar mogo popit :)
<jelly> challenge... accepted
<vileni> :)
<jelly>  zakalwe | imagine u just win a grand prix and fucking putin is there to greet u.
<SilverSpace> jelly: :)
<jelly> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/pored-250-tisuca-nezaposlenih-oni-su-prisiljeni-uvoziti-radnu-snagu---411802.html
<jelly> lol, mozda da ih platite kak spada ne bi morali uvoziti
<jelly> makar, game level dizajner zvuci zanimljivo
<SilverSpace> TWD krece danas 
<SilverSpace> tj. sutra FOX
<Mmike> aikkonen was subsequently penalised for the incident, with stewards adding 30s to his race time, thus dropping him down the finishing order.
<Mmike> beh
<Mmike> ipak
<Mmike> glupiranja
<jelly> dobro je reko Bottas, kaj vredi taj penal kad je on sa treceg mjesta spao na 0 bodova
<Mmike> Pa kaj je brijao, da oko njega nema nikog? :)
<jelly> pa, tocno to je rekao, da je pogledao, nije bilo nikog, i odjednom tras bum ;-)
<dodobas> Mmike: si znao za https://github.com/wg/wrk
<Mmike> dodobas, ne, ja sam obicno koristio sieve i httperf
<Mmike> al' ovo se cini odlicnim
<Mmike> dodobas, probao?
<Mmike> dodobas, u racunima sa, nemrem sad
<Mmike>  :)
<dodobas> Mmike: nisam... samo naletio, a znam da je tebi od interesa
<SilverSpace> http://www.telegram.hr/politika-kriminal/hdz-zeli-rast-gospodarstva-a-svoje-internetske-stranice-umjesto-u-hrvatskoj-registrira-u-sad-u-i-njemackoj/
<SilverSpace> lol jebote 100 kn
<SilverSpace> za 5 minuta snimka f1 na rtl2
<SilverSpace> da vidimo kaj kaze prasicko 
<SilverSpace> lol hamilton sabotirao rosberga 
<SilverSpace> :P
<SilverSpace> otpilio mu papucicu gasa
#ubuntu-hr 2016-10-10
<Vlado9A> Dobro jutro
<vileni> jutro
<api984> jutro
<dodobas> putar
<SilverSpace> futar
<Vlado9A> Taman kada sam si najbolje iskonfigurirao weechat, mutt, newsbeuter... i jos neke programe, rikne mi hdd... 
<Vlado9A> a kaj moreš :)
<jelly-home> imat dva i raid1 moreš
<vileni> raid, backup, offsite backup
<Vlado9A> imam backup, ali mi je svejedno žao... tuga i jad zbog gubitka voljenog komada hardvera :)
<Mmike> hddovi su potrosna roba
<Mmike> ja svoje mijenjam svake 2 godine\
<Mmike> having that said, onaj jedan veliki (1TB, lol) u desktopu je unutra vec 5 godina :D
<vileni> ja imam neke jako dugo
<vileni> predugo
<SilverSpace> jos cetiri utrke do kraja
<SilverSpace> hdd iii crkavaju 
<SilverSpace> Albanska policija kupila e-Golfove, ali ih nemaju gdje puniti?!?
<jelly-home> ja nemam offsite backup za svoju masinu, al ta ista masina je offsite backup za virtualke uokoli
<SilverSpace> Zabijelio se Zavižan i Platak, do večeras bi moglo i Sljeme
<jelly-home> pa i tu dole je zamirisalo po zimi
<SilverSpace> Prije deset mjeseci za 100 eura mogli ste dobiti 70 funti, sada za isti iznos europske valute dobivate čak 90 funti
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: ma nek mirise samo da ne pada :)
<jelly-home> sad kupuj na ebay.co.uk dok mozes
<jelly-home> e jesam mustra
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> imao sam jutros a) radove b) ebay snipe za CPU jer mi je ovaj i5-660 malo neispravan
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> b:)
<jelly-home> b) sam odradio i kupio cpu za 6 USD
<jelly-home> a) ... zaboravio
<jelly-home> a bio budan u 6 ujutro
<jelly-home> inace imam i3-540 u ladici, ali taj nema hardverski AES pa disk encryption trosi puno 
<SilverSpace> i ja bi trebao jedan proc kupit
<SilverSpace> AMD
<ivoks> znate kak ono kazu da kartice ne blizu mobitela i slicno
<ivoks> pa evo, svi smo tu bar pomalo inteligentni
<ivoks> pa reko, da vam kazem sto se meni desava, pa da dodjemo do nekog razumnog zakljucka
 * jelly-home dobio novcanik sa rfid zastitom
<ivoks> to imam i ja
<ivoks> al pazi ovo
<ivoks> imam token od erste banke
<ivoks> i kada ga hocu normalno koristiti, ne radi
<ivoks> vrati mi 'badpro' ili tako nes
<ivoks> guglam i veli da je kartica sjebana i da ju treba zamijeniti
<ivoks> al pazi sad
<ivoks> ako karticu stavim na ekran od svog telefona
<ivoks> onda radi
<ivoks> skuzio sam to tako da sam otisao do banke kako bi zamijenio token
<ivoks> i izvadim ga i pred njima radi
<ivoks> dodjem u ured, tamo ne radi
<ivoks> i onda si mislim, kak, sta...
<ivoks> stavim ju na telefon i onda opet radi
<ivoks> i danas ju opet uzmem, ne radi
<ivoks> stavim ju na telefon, i sad radi
<ivoks> slucajnost?
<ivoks> a dok sam isao do banke, bila mi je u sakou, odmah kraj telefona
<ivoks> dakle, tri put je proradila nakon doticaja s telefonom
<ivoks> ideje?
<SilverSpace> tulifon krade :)
<ivoks> mozda se baterija napuni od mobitela
<jelly-home> neki marginali kontakt kojeg mikrovalovi zagriju
<ivoks> ali mobitel nema mikrovalove
<ivoks> inace bi svi bili mrtvi
<jelly-home> kak nema
<jelly-home> lol
<ivoks> samo grije ;)
<jelly-home> :-)
<ivoks> ima radio valove
<jelly-home> zapeci karticu u pecnici 15 minuta na 120°C ?
<ivoks> koji jesu 'mikro', ali nije to mikrovalna :)
<jelly-home> je mikro, to je taj dio spektra
<SilverSpace> stari tulifoni su fakat zracili 
<SilverSpace> ovi novi nisu tak 
<jelly-home> na novima paze gdje stavljaju antenu 
<SilverSpace> imam jednu spravicu koja pali ledicu kad tulifon zazvoni 
<SilverSpace> i to na novim ne radi 
<jelly-home> zato ima dvije vrijednosti za izracenje, jednu za glavu (kad telefoniras), i drugu za tijelo (kad ga drzis u djepu)
<jelly-home> i ova druga je veca
<jelly-home> geometrija cuda cini
<jelly-home> ali onda ak se igras na njemu i drzis s dvije ruke moze grijati jednu od njih kad poklopis antenu
<rut> ugasi mobitel pa stavi karticu opet na :)
<jelly-home> to je dobar eksperiment da
<rut> al reko bih da je ovo sto je i jelly napisao tj dijagnosticirao 
<rut> mikrovalna efekt :) 
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: na novim ne radi jer je 4G na drugim frekvama, mozda
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: ni na 3G ne radi 
<SilverSpace> radi samo kad zvoni 
<SilverSpace> kod dolaznog signala
<SilverSpace> cim se javis ledica se ugasi 
<rut> 2g je 900 - 1800MHz 
<rut> 3g 2100 - lte 2600
<SilverSpace> i ta spravica sa ledicom nema svoje napajanje
<rut> neznam jel mobitel ima da ga forcas na 2g ? pa da onda probas sa tom lampicom 
<SilverSpace> i ludila je na sony telefone na moj lg nije uopce 
<SilverSpace> na stari legend htc je slabo svijetlila 
<rut> http://www.circuitstoday.com/mobile-incoming-call-indicator
<BotaniCar> jutro ! 
<Mmike> to je sve mirkovalno zracenje
<Mmike> al' ovo iz mobitela nije ionizirajuce
<Mmike> sve da je 500MW
<vileni> a kaze mi lik prosli tjedan da je rano kupovati zimske
<vileni> a tu snijeg najavljuju
<SilverSpace> rut: ovo ima napajanje ovaj moj nema 
 * BotaniCar vec ima zimske na kotacima
<BotaniCar> temperature kod mene su jutrom oko 2-5C , dosta je zajebancije
<vileni> imam i ja na oba auta
<vileni> ali na hondi nisam ni skidao :)
<vileni> Mmike: # Rows examine  87   1.13T 142.28k 260.16k 226.41k 257.47k  46.56k 245.21k
<BotaniCar> Mogu samo ponoviti da si mudar cvjek :)
<vileni> ma, ove na hondi su za ovu zimu i gotove
<vileni> toyota ce dobiti ljetne u 4. mjesecu
<SilverSpace> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/25/56/29/255629d29e26b6f92c1b38424692edfb.jpg
<SilverSpace> prije i poslje
<BotaniCar> A ono, ako nisi dodao nesto u leguru, bu ti i ta ostrica brzo jednako hrdjava
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: a je ak je na vlagi cuvas
<SilverSpace> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/63/70/6f/63706fbbdf65d74cf9ef98686742b107.jpg
<SilverSpace> jebote kaj sve ljudi rade
<SilverSpace> pazi sekira od turpije za drvo https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/c5/f6/17/c5f617883c6511a8df0417cb69ea3c07.jpg
<Mmike> vileni: kaj je to?
<Mmike> ja imam ljetne, vani je 8C, i sklizuckaju se :)
<Mmike> sad me ABS spasio  :)
<Mmike> vileni: kj je to?
<vileni> Mmike: krivi pejst, sad nemogu naci pravi
<vileni> moram naci query sa najvise rows examined a da imaju najmanje rows sent
 * Mmike je gladan
<vileni> bio jedan sa milijardu mislim
<Mmike> gla-dan
<BotaniCar> Dve su frule malo
<BotaniCar> Dva su vrha tanka
<BotaniCar> Ta dva dima zadnja
<BotaniCar> Masna su al slatka
<BotaniCar> - RenMan -
<SilverSpace> Zaustavljena proizvodnja Samsungovog Galaxy Notea 7
<SilverSpace> zapaljivog
<BotaniCar> Frend ga vec ima :) Za njega je kasno, valjda je osiguran :)
<SilverSpace> cuo sam da i zvoni alahu edber kad se zapali 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> :) 
<vileni> s obzirom da su pixeli preskupi
<vileni> sad cu morati uzeti 6p ili oneplus3
<jelly-home> koliko je velik oneplus 3
<vileni> 5.5
<jelly-home> eh
<jelly-home> prevelik
<vileni> mislim da je jedino X bio manji
<jelly-home> oneplus x mi je po velicini bio taman najveci sto izdrzim
<jelly-home> oneplus one mi je prevelik
<Mmike> xperia compact
<vileni> fujto
<jelly-home> ajfom se
<CrazyLemon> pixeli skupi ali 6p nije skup? :D pa i 6p ti je oko 600USD
<vileni> CrazyLemon: nije uvjet da je novi
<vileni> nadju se po 3kkn
<vileni> iako bi radije do 2500 nesto
<Mmike> vileni: zakaj? bolji mob od oneplusxa svakako
<Mmike> a i jeftiniji
<Mmike> http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?&idPhone2=7630&idPhone1=6538&idPhone3=7535
<vileni> Mmike: softver
<Mmike> kaj softver?
<vileni> pa njihove sugave customizacije
<Mmike> pa nema ih bas
<Mmike> imas sonyjev trackid i jos par aplikacija koje disejblas
<vileni> meni previse
<Mmike> a s obzirom da mobitel ima gomilu rama opce ih ne kuzis
<Mmike> a imas bolji mobitel kojem baterija traje dulje
<Mmike> i bolja kamera i vise memorije i bolji proc i sve
<Mmike> i jeftiniji!
<vileni> nije bolji od oneplus3
<vileni> ni 6p
<vileni> od x mozda
<CrazyLemon> moj sljedeci ce bit moto g series..best bang for your buck :)
<Mmike> pa e, x
<Mmike> pricamo o malim mobitelima
<vileni> Mmike: ne, to ti pricas
<vileni> i jelly
<vileni> :P
<vileni> motoG4 je isto solidan
<Mmike> vileni: pa da, ti si uletio u 'nasu' konverzaciju :)
<vileni> Mmike: pa ja sam prvi spomenuo mobitele!
<BotaniCar> Oce mene netko na party vodit' ? Mobitele ostavite doma.
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUqKUN_rLIY
<datase> YouTube: Mr.Dj Dario - Old School Mix - 1:14:23 - 19471 views - 77 likes / 5 dislikes
 * Mmike ludi s thunderbirdom
 * BotaniCar isto ludi s TB
<Mmike> dodam mu custom headere i hocu filtrirat po njima
<Mmike> i nemre
<vileni> ja i s njim i bez njega
<Mmike> tj, po nekima hoce, po nekima ne
<Mmike> X-Launchpad-Bug-Commenters contains "a" <- to radi
<Mmike> X-Launchpad-Message-Rationale contains "a" ?<- to ne radi (iako ima 1001 takva poruka)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kak kolege to rade ? 
<Mmike> ne rade
<Mmike> slozio sam si sieve filtere pametnije pa mi sad konacno moji bugovi odlaze u svoje foldere
<Mmike> i tak
<Mmike> po projektima onda imam i slicno
<Mmike> pa sad hocu stare mailove profiltrirat da sjednu di treba
<Mmike> i nema jebene sanse
<BotaniCar> Pitam jer mi se ono kaj hoces cini fanj razumno, velis nikog drugog to ne muci ni malo :) 
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> sad cemo probat s Thunderbirdom 50
<Mmike> isti kufer
<SilverSpace> 1500 je max kaj ja dam za mob
<BotaniCar> Ja sam najskrtija osoba na ovom kanalu, ja ne dam vise od soma, a preferiram da mi telefon kupi firma :)
<SilverSpace> ja zadovoljan sa p70 lenovo
<jelly-home> bas me zanima kakvu kameru ce imati ovaj Kodak-ov mob 
<SilverSpace> kodakovu :)
<jelly-home> navodno je sve ostalo jeftinjak, 1GB memorije, mtk SoC, ono sto bi ocekivao od uredjaja ispod $100, ali cijenu mu stavljaju iznad $200.  Ak ce imat optiku za $100 cijene... ;-)
<SilverSpace> ovaj p70 je fakat ok za 1500kn nislim da nemres dobiti bolji za te pare
<jelly-home> jel ima security update?
<BotaniCar> Ja bi neakj pital , a da mi nitko ne zamjeri: zakaj vam je sikjuriti na mobitelu vazan ?
<jelly-home> zato da mi spammeri ne spamaju familiju
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: nisam shvatio. Cuvas kontakte ?
<jelly-home> i ne koriste netbanking
<jelly-home> kak mislis cuvam?
<BotaniCar> Od tog da ti netko tejkovera adresar i pocne slat' sranaj ?
<jelly-home> u smislu da imam random password koji se koristi samo za tu svrhu, da
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: nema 5.1 je gore
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: to isto moze bit ok, kaj pise na Settings -> About phone -> Android security patch level
<SilverSpace> nis
<SilverSpace> sad se sjetih da mi je netko duzan pare
<SilverSpace> kaj da ga podsjetim ili ne
<SilverSpace> da mu dam jos malo sanse
<BotaniCar> Samo ti njega podsjeti, i jos reci da je frka jer si ti duzan. Ako kasni, ionak ce ti odma' ispaliti neki izgovor, zakaj da ga stedis ? 
<SilverSpace> ah jebga glupan
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> naso amd proc 4800 dualcore za 3,3$ novi nekoristeni  
<SilverSpace> mogo bi zamjenit ovaj jadni Sempron
<SilverSpace> uzet cu to na ebay su dosta skuplji 
<SilverSpace> i nisu novi 
<jelly-home> za stare CPU-ove treba povremeno i njuskalo pogledat
<jelly-home> zadnji put (kad sam kupovao isti taj CPU prije 2-3 godine ;-) je ebay cijenio $100+ a njuskalu sam nasao za 400kn
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: istina nade se 
<SilverSpace> uzeo ovaj garantiraju da je novi 
<SilverSpace> nekoristeni
<SilverSpace> 24kn jebi ga isplati se
<jelly-home> dvije kave
<SilverSpace> ADO4800IAA5DD
<jelly-home> i ja tebi
<jelly-home> jel AMD ima neki site kao ark.intel.com, di se mogu naci tocne specke procesora i usporedjivati?
<SilverSpace> ima 
<SilverSpace> doduse ne znam jel to njihovo
<Mmike> jelly-home: ne bas
<Mmike> jelly-home: imas onaj cpu-boss na kojem dosta toga pise
<obrut> bezveze se pol sata zajebavam s virtualboxom i mrezom zato sto su windozi na slovenskom, a ja krivo shvatio njihovu terminologiju s host only mrezom :P
<jelly-home> Mmike: to sam vidio al nije ofišl
<jelly-home> fantja, paketi prihajajo!!!1
<jelly-home> tak ti treba kad za slovence delash
<Mmike> obrut: :O
<Mmike> jelly-home: yup, ne znam za official
<Mmike> mslim da sam skuzio di je bed u TBu
<Mmike> nema indexirane custom headere
<Mmike> moram provjerit
<SilverSpace> bas
<SilverSpace> kad ce snijeg
<vileni> vaznije pitanje je kad ce mandarine, i da ne budu prije srijede
<vileni> tj cetvrtka
<jelly-home> stanje s mandarinama je sljedece: bila je (i jos je) juzina, i ne mogu se brati
<jelly-home> kad bude berba javit ce nam, u zg dolaze cca dan kasnije
<SilverSpace> bura smeta mandarinam :)
<jelly-home> juzina ocito smeta beracima
<obrut> a ca ces brat po ovi juzini... :)
<SilverSpace> cehinje
#ubuntu-hr 2016-10-11
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> rano ranioce
<Vlado9A> SilverSpace: jos 6 godina do pune mirovine... a onda cu i ja ujutro spavati :)
<Vlado9A> ako dozivim :)
<Vlado9A> bbl
<BotaniCar> steta kaj su sjebali prijevremene, imal bi sad vec dost' staza za jednu :) 
<SilverSpace> ke
<BotaniCar> pemzije, kaj drugo :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj bi se dosadival doma 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: vraga, pak bi u fushu delal, ne bi se ikaj promijenilo osim kaj se ne bi *morao* uputiti na posao svako jutro :)
<SilverSpace> joj nis mi ne ide od ruke vec dva dana 
<SilverSpace> same pizdarje
<vileni> jutro
<SilverSpace> kupio dvojezgreni amd procesor za 24 kn 
<SilverSpace> kazu da su svi novi 
<jelly-home> jos jedan?!
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: to je onaj od sinoc :)
<SilverSpace> stigo mail da su ga poslali 
<Mmike> 666 mailova u inboxu
<BotaniCar> Satan Panonski in your inbox 
<Mmike> nesto mi pokusava nesto reci ;D
<BotaniCar> A ja bih trebao nadograditi jedan windows server, fino, nisam to imal prilike vec dugo :) 
<dodobas> putar
<obrut> jeo ga za dorucak
<BotaniCar> \O/
<jelly-home> UPDATE: mandarine u dolasku
<jelly-home> stizu u zg popodne, kad cemo sastanak?
<vileni> ja sam na trudnickom tecaju do 19
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: ovaj tjedan mogu bilo koji dan biti na tresnjevci iza 16:45. Za iduci ne znam, ali vjerojatno sam jednako slobodan,ali do tresnje mogu tek iza 17:30
<BotaniCar> ali,ali .. bu'm probal gledat' kaj tipkam :) 
<jelly-home> kakve sad tresnje, mandarine!!!
<BotaniCar> Sve je to meni isto, pre zdravo i nije pivo :)
<obrut> ja se tek sutra kasno vracam u Zg pa ak bude u cet ili pet, dodjem na sastanak
<vileni> meni isto pase cetvrtak najvise
<hrvojem> Mmike: jel ovo jos uvijek vrijedi ili je nest popravljeno: https://jujucharms.com/docs/2.0/juju-centos
<BotaniCar> Danas sam otvorio fakin #188 bug, za jednu aplikaciju, counter je samo za ovaj mjesec. 
<BotaniCar> Da pisu namjerne greske bi im izaslo van vise ispravnog koda. 
<jelly-home> bash si fakin
<BotaniCar> Ahahah, sad se citam i smijem se :) To "fakin" sam jutros vidio u uredskoj kuhinji na ceduljici :) Kolege su pomalo neuredni pa je netko napisao da moli da se "fakin sudje stavlja u fakin perilicu" :)
<BotaniCar> Ili sam kruzen jebacima ili fakinima :)
<jelly-home> .rt jellese 1
<datase> jelly-home: Cornershop - Brimful Of Asha
<Mmike> hrvojem: pojma
<Mmike> hrvojem: nisam nikad to probavao
<Mmike> hrvojem: probaj - bootstrapaj lokalno i onda reployay nesto na centos (morat ces samo branchat charm lokalno)
<Mmike> hrvojem: jesi probao kad lokalni bootstrapati juju env?
<Mmike> s/lokalni/lokalno
<hrvojem> ne
<Vlado9A> Žur... bon žur
<vileni> jel jos kome steka ceph.com?
<BotaniCar> Ja idem preko VIPa na internete, "loading" i nish 
<vileni> hmda
<Mmike> hrvojem: imas ubuntu neki ?
 * Mmike ostavio novcanik i sve doma :(
<Mmike> tko ce me vodit na hamburgercic neki? :D
<hrvojem> Mmike: imam, ma zanima me samo kako bi radio na centosu, nije nista hitno
<hrvojem> probam ovih dana sam, mislio sam da mozda znas napamet ;)
<Mmike> pojma
<Mmike> eto, probavam
<vileni> Mmike: ja bi te vodio ali sam cobanac vec narucio
<Mmike> vileni: drug :)
<Mmike> hrvojem: nece ovo raditi - naime, charmovi su za ubuntu, pa se oslanjaju na apt-get :)
<Mmike> al' nije neki bed napisati svoj charm
<Mmike> ak mi velis kaj ti treba mozda ti mogu pomoci
<vileni> Mmike: ali dam ti pare ako trebas :)
<BotaniCar> Ja imam jebene perkove radnog mjesta, znam sve dimenzije Gavrilovic cajne salame ( Å VD-8,45,4cm). Beat that, google
<vileni> prokleti ceph
<vileni> opet se popravio a neznam zasto
<Mmike> auto-healing :D
<vileni> a znam
<vileni> ali tesko je nauciti nesto o tome kad stalno sam sve popravi
<SilverSpace> zimuljaga vani 
<obrut> trebam napraviti neki programcic koji treba radit jaaaako brzo... i sad razmisljam da iskoristim priliku i na izradi toga naucim rust...
<obrut> mislio sam radit u c-u
<jelly-home> go?
<jelly-home> jaaaako brzo 1 thread ili puno threadov
<BotaniCar> c <3
<obrut> jelly-home: bice ih nekoliko, 5 vjerojatno
<obrut> ili 6
<Mmike> obrut: go go go
<Mmike> jelly-home: onda, cetvrtak?
<obrut> ma go je spor :)
<jelly-home> tko je rekao da nemre cetvrtak
<jelly-home> uf, moram na bankomat, 600kn voća
<Mmike> kakav krasan debil
<Mmike> ostavio sam kljuceve od offisa u offisu
<Mmike> kao i kljuceve od auta
<Mmike> i sad nemrem nit u auto nit u ofis
<hbogner> Mmike, kaj nemas backup? :)
<Mmike> imam
<Mmike> u spanskom
<hbogner> doma, jelda :D
<hbogner> uber->spansko
<BotaniCar> Uber pretpostavlja novcanik,a  njega je doma ostavil :)
<Mmike> zakaj bi uber pretpostaljao novcanik?
<Mmike> ak odem uberom sad doma onda ce mi auto ostat tu a zena popodne ide s detetom doktoru pa je to no go
<Mmike> cekam mamu :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: fakat, pretpostavlja imanje mobitela, a ne novcanika, pardon :)
<Mmike> ae :)
<hbogner> Mmike, doma uberom, po kljuc, pa na poso s backup kljucima, pa ond adoma avtom
<Mmike> hbogner: to predugo traje
<Mmike> ja cekam mamu!
<BotaniCar> Mmike: poruka price je da se vratis korjenima (spagica s kljucevima oko vrata )
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> gladan sam 
<Mmike> ne zafrkavaj me :D
<Mmike> sutra idem na natjecanje u jedenju ljutih sranja :D
<BotaniCar> Necu, ali te svejedno moram pitati nekaj vezano uz hranu: jel valja burger u submarineu ( nadam se da sam ispravno zapamtio naziv lokala) u VMD tornjeku na vukovarskoj ? 
<BotaniCar> Ili drugdje, za ovaj pitam jer mi je pod nosom 
<BotaniCar> BTW, si pripremio kefir ? :)
<vileni> nije u vmd, ali je u radnickoj
<BotaniCar> Nda, poleg VMD-a
<vileni> meni su to najbolji hamburgeri
<BotaniCar> jebate, ovaj kanal je *zlato* . Svi sve znaju ! 
<BotaniCar> OK, sutra tam gablam! 
<vileni> sutra cu nagovoriti kolege da odemo na double juicy lucy
<BotaniCar> kaj je to , Iruda ti :9
<vileni> juicy lucy je u startu double
<vileni> tako da je ovo quad burger
<vileni> mislim da je to ovaj u pozadini https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13010676_10209191239047957_9197235141523849486_n.jpg?oh=a9893cc8b5385b930120e98acb433ace&oe=58A93ED7
<Mmike> DOSLA MAMA! :)
<vileni> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/10400591_1669733446610731_7362760836181977459_n.jpg?oh=72992ea77556b6141467fb6df9713a7b&oe=586E3235
<hbogner> vileni, da, to u pozadini je jucy lucy double, aka. toranj mesa :d
<Mmike> BotaniCar: dobar je burger, malo skup, al' ok
<Mmike> BotaniCar: al' ak ti se da ic do Brutal Burger bara dobit ces veci, malo manje fancy, jako dobar burger, za skoro duplo manje novaca
<Mmike> al', submarine je jedan od korektnijih burgera u zagrebu
<vileni> sumnjam da mu je to na walking distance
<Mmike> submarine, rocketburger, salsa
<vileni> kao ni meni
<Mmike> vileni: pa isto mu je, s obzirom di je :
<Mmike> e, bio u oxboou neki dan s dodobas/hbogner brothersima
<vileni> ako se nalazi kod vmd sutra, sumnjam :)
<Mmike> 55 kuna burger, al' fakat nije los
<BotaniCar> Mmike: vrijeme mi je #1 , imam pol ure za odlazak na gablec, gablec, i povratak u ured pa .. 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: mijenjaj ured :)
<Mmike> ugl
<Mmike> dosla mama
<Mmike> ajte bok :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: to je u procesu :)
<BotaniCar> iBok
<vileni> BotaniCar: tako i ja imam
<vileni> ovo me ispadne 5min duze
<vileni> sad kad nije ljeto vise
<SilverSpace> pih opet klopa na timeline
<SilverSpace> https://community.skype.com/t5/Linux/Skype-for-Linux-Alpha-and-calling-on-Chrome-amp-Chromebooks/td-p/4434299
<Mmike> ovi tcomvoci
<Mmike> kak se selim skoro tak sam odustao od optike na firmu (jer je tamo instalacija 600kn + PDV ako nema ugovorne obveze)
<Mmike> i sad hocu na privatno
<Mmike> i reko, jel' mogu decki samo nastaviti, al' za privatno?
<Mmike> e, ne mogu
<Mmike> moraju doc drugi decki :)
<Mmike> pa jebote :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma da 
<Mmike> uzas
<Mmike> onda ova opet nezna cijene
<SilverSpace> isti kabel druga ekipa 
<SilverSpace> cak ovaj skype i radi 
<SilverSpace> za razliku od starog koji me gnjavi 
<jelly-home> total: 105 kila mandarine, 8 kila Å¡ipci
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: ali nemres video sa nekim tko jos koristi stari skype na linuxu
<jelly-home> mandarine dolaze u kvart za pol ure
<Mmike> jelly-home: kul! ČD
<Mmike> jelly-home: kad smo onda?
<Mmike> mislim da sam skuzio kaj jebe thunderbird
<Mmike> isti indexira headere za svaku poruku
<Mmike> i onda ak moj custom header nije postojao u trenu kad je poruka dosla u folder, nema informaciju o podacima u headeru
<Mmike> sto je glupo jer sam zaklikao 'search on server'
<Mmike> navodno tb u xenialu to radi ok
<Mmike> sto je isto glupo jer
<Mmike> isti je tb
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: nis probao :) meznam nikog tko koristi novi skype :)
<jelly-home> kad cemo sastanak?
<jelly-home> Mmike: stavi u topic MANDARINE Mirage cetvrtak trinaesti 17:30 na dalje
<jelly-home> na primjer
<Mmike> cek da vidm
<Mmike> jel' mogu tja dan :D
<Mmike> imam sastanak do 17, mogu
<jelly-home> a ovaj release party mozes i ostavit jer ce uskoro release za 16.10 :-)
<jelly-home> u 18:00 je vec mrak
<jelly-home> ;-)
* Mmike changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr | Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda&Ford | cryptovalute i narodnjaci zabranjeni | Uskoro stize ubuntu 16.10 i OpenStack Newton! | Pohodite #ubuntu-release-party | !!!MANDARINE!!! Mirage, 13.10, od 17:30h
<Mmike> u biti
* Mmike changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: !!!MANDARINE!!! Mirage, 13.10, od 17:30h | Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr | Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda&Ford | cryptovalute i narodnjaci zabranjeni | Uskoro stize ubuntu 16.10 i OpenStack Newton! | Pohodite #ubuntu-release-party
<jelly-home> uh
<jelly-home> to se stavi na kraj, nisu mandarine prvi i osnovni smisao svega i kanala :-)
<jelly-home> ili mozda...
<vileni> jesu
<vileni> ja ne mogu prije 18:00 vjerojatno, valjda necete pobjeci u pola sata :)
<jelly-home> gle što se mene tiče možeš i u 10 navečer pozvonit
<SilverSpace> tulifon sa obje strane 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9AZ-qBsSMI8
<datase> YouTube: Обзор Android 5 на YotaPhone 2 - 0:19:46 - 27660 views - 187 likes / 54 dislikes
<jelly-home> yotaphone ima stari OS
<jelly-home> i nema izgleda da ce ga updateat
<jelly-home> mandarine su: DOBRE
<jelly-home> lik ce vjerojatno jos 2x doci
<Mmike> dobre?
<Mmike> kaj to znaci?
<Mmike> jel' postojala opcija da kazes/napises: mandarine su: LOSE
<Mmike> ili: mandarine su: OSREDNJE
<Mmike> ? :D
<dodobas> vid ovo opasto djubre ...
<dodobas> ja bih odmah izbacio da su cryptovalute zabranjene, iz topika :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: znaci da su dobre
<jelly-home> dodobas: ko hoce, ima kanal ##bitkonj
<Mmike> :P
<Mmike> to i tak sam ivoks misli da je zabranjeno :D
<jelly-home> alo... treba nam vise ljudi na kanalu
<jelly-home> za bit konje
<jelly-home> i ostale konje
<dodobas> jelly-home: kaze se coinj ... a ne konj :P
<jelly-home> da
<jelly-home> ##bitkonj ##bitkojn isti kufer
<SilverSpace> vranac
<hbogner> jelly-home, jesi danas doma?
<hbogner> ja sam danas s autom u zg, pa ako si doma svratio bi u neko doba po mandarine
<jelly-home> hbogner: jesam
<hbogner> ok, onda se jvaim kad zavrsim da vidim jesi slobodan
<jelly-home> hbogner: ok, vidim da si ti uzeo najvise :-)
<hbogner> jelly-home, mozda ipak i ja dodjem u cetvrtak :)
<hbogner> jelly-home, pa naravno njavise :D
<jelly-home> imas broj mobitela?
<hbogner> imam *32
<jelly-home> taj je ok
<jelly-home> ak ces dolaziti, zvrcni prije, ak ne, vidimo se kad se vidimo
<hbogner> mislio sam to danas pokupit i odjurit za karlovac, ali izgleda da ostajem u zg s autom par dana
<hbogner> tak da mi cetvrtak pase
<jelly-home> ok, onda ce se mandarine kvariti u spajzi jos 2 dana :-D
<hbogner> bolje u spajzi neko kod mene u sobi :D
<jelly-home> sad hladim stan da u spajzi ne bude prevruce :-)
<Mmike> desilo se i to
<Mmike> mis crko, tastatura radi
<Mmike> ah, nije crko
<Mmike> samo tastatura
<SilverSpace> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/fd/f1/37/fdf1372ef287354d5bf94091af544b14.jpg
<SilverSpace> lol bonsai
<SilverSpace> https://goo.gl/OKcVey
<Mmike> ostavio sam prozor od spavace otvoren
<Mmike> u sobi je sad 9 stuponjeva
<Mmike> vani je 6 :)
#ubuntu-hr 2016-10-12
<VjetarSaSunca> Jutro
<Vlado9A> Hell o world :)
<vileni> jutar
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/40/7d/6d/407d6d229968cf5ebe6d84e92563bf2f.jpg
<SilverSpace> ludih li riba
<Mmike> mlje
<vileni> Mmike: hb!
<Mmike> ty
<Mmike> https://rhinosecuritylabs.com/2016/10/operation-ownedcloud-exploitation-post-exploitation-persistence/
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ^^
<Mmike> owncloud debili
<BotaniCar> Jutro ! 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: mili, sretan rodjo :* :*:*
<BotaniCar> De te i kad vodim na neko meso i alkohol ? 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: tek sam dosao do pola, ali kaj nije ovdje sjeban SMB storage device, a ne sam OC ? 
<BotaniCar> Aha, plaintext i php upload
 * BotaniCar brusi zube na mandarine 
<rut> .weather zagreb
<datase> rut: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 43°F / 6°C (Wind Chill: 38°F / 3°C); Humidity: 93%; Conditions: Light rain; Wind: Wsw, 9mph / 14kph; Updated: 10 mins, 53 secs ago | Forecast for Wednesday: Partly cloudy; High of 57°F / 14°C; Low of 36°F / 2°C | Forecast for Thursday: Clear; High of 59°F / 15°C; Low of 39°F / 4°C | Forecast for Friday: Partly cloudy; High of 61°F / 16°C; Low of 41°F / 5°C | Forecast for (1 more message)
<rut> .weather osijek
<datase> rut: Weather for Osijek, Croatia | Temperature: 54°F / 12°C; Humidity: 51%; Conditions: Clear; Wind: West, 5mph / 8kph; Updated: 11 mins, 7 secs ago | Forecast for Friday: Partly cloudy; High of 68°F / 20°C; Low of 43°F / 6°C | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of 68°F / 20°C; Low of 43°F / 6°C | Forecast for Sunday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 68°F / 20°C; Low of 44°F / 7°C | Forecast for Monday: Clear; High of (1 more message)
<rut> a pada kisa ko mutava
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: pa ne jede se kora da bi trebao ostre zube :) 
<hbogner> vileni ping
<chaky|work> Linux gentoopad 4.8.0-gentoo #5 SMP Wed Oct 12 08:38:26 CEST 2016 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3320M CPU @ 2.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<chaky|work> :)
<vileni> hbogner: tu sam
<hbogner> vileni, ti si amazon tatamata, pa reko treba mi savjet
<vileni> hbogner: sto te muci
<BotaniCar> Mmike: znas da si rodjen na isti dan kao i general Gotovina ? :D
<vileni> i nisam bas toliki strucnjak, samo imam dosta doticaja s aws :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace:  :)
<hbogner> imam rds postgresql sa vise baza na sebi, sad bi jednu htio staviti na zasebni instance, koje mi je najbolje rjesenje za to? kreirati novi instance oa pnda nekako kopirati? ili.. kreirati snapshot i onda od tog snapshota kreirati novu instancu a onda samo nepotrebne baze pobrisati?
<hbogner> kaj velis?
<vileni> najbrze je vjerojatno novu instancu napraviti od snaphosta ove
<vileni> drugo rjesenje bi bilo kreiranje nove, dumpanje baze, importanje baze, permissioni itd
<vileni> ako ima vise toga onda je brze clon napraviti
<hbogner> tak si i ja mislim, sve snapshotati, i iz snapshota kreirati instancu
<vileni> ali nisam postgres rds taknuo jako dugo :)
<vileni> pa se ne sjecam tocno procedure
<vileni> tamo me najvise izmucilo spajanje na doticnu preko ssl
<Mmike> BotaniCar, thnx :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, i, ne :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj rockas slavis :) stetan ti rodendan
<SilverSpace> sad si godinu stariji i gluolji :)
<SilverSpace> tak to ide sa godinama :)
<Mmike> veceras bu pivce neko
<BotaniCar> Dze, dze ? :) 
<hbogner> eh da, sretan rodjendan Mmike 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, na vrbanima birtija, zove se Pocket
<Mmike> iza McDa, ajmo rec
<Mmike> listopadska ulica
<Mmike> tko smislio da F1 bude help
<Mmike> hbogner, thnx :D
<dodobas> Mmike: slomi prst :P
<vileni> ceph.com jos ne radi?
<BotaniCar> Meni ne, jebo ti takvu platformu .. 
<vileni> mozda im se raspao ceph
<vileni> BotaniCar: jesi bio u submarine?
<BotaniCar> vileni: nemam danas nikog u uredu pa gablam nozne nokte i pecivo koje sam ubo ujutro :( Brijem da ce morati cekati iduci tjedan. kolegici sam poslao one slike burgera, mislim da se ovlazila kad ih je vidjela :)
<Mmike> nozne notke
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: aha za nokte si brusio zube :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: :) Ako se sad nisam upis'o od smijeha :) 
<BotaniCar> Mislim da mi je malo pobjeglo :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: :)
<SilverSpace> ah
<Vlado9A> omg
<Vlado9A> they killed kenny
<Vlado9A> bustards
<jelly-home> mirka still lives
<BotaniCar> Just a ghost of her former self 
<Vlado9A> however, she's gonna make it... maybe :)
<Mmike> mirka stanca prekovremene :)
<mirka> hahaha, right ;) eeee sretan rockas Mmike!! :) 
<Mmike> mirka: hvalaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :) :) :)
<Vlado9A> happy birthday Mmike :)
<Mmike> hvala
<Vlado9A> u firmi gdje radim bi rekli, mogao je pasti i kakav pelin :D
<Mmike> :) pelin uvijek
<Mmike> viski jos bolje :D
<jelly-home> > Zagrebački taksisti napali nevinu grupu ustaša na ulici, misleći da se radi o vozačima Ubera
<obrut> hihi :)
<obrut> newsbar ili ?
<jelly-home> kak znas :-)
<SilverSpace> http://assets.inhabitat.com/wp-content/blogs.dir/1/files/2016/02/Everlasting-Spoonful-James-Rice-Spoon-Motorcycle-Art-Wasp.jpg
#ubuntu-hr 2016-10-13
<SilverSpace> jutro
<dodobas> putar
<jelly-home> ooh, http://www.jammersreviews.com/st-tng/s5/firstduty.php na HRT3
<vileni> jutro
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: strukturni integritet na 20% i opada... [Re: Wasp]
<obrut> jelly-home: danas je onda okupljanje u mirageu ? u koje vrijeme ?
<jelly-home> 1730 na dalje
<obrut> super... bas se veselim da se ekipa okupi
<VjetarSaSunca> kakvo okupljanje? :)
<obrut> clanova kluba obozavatelja malih mekanih narancastih jestivih loptica
<jelly-home> mandarinsko
<vileni> proradio ceph.com
<Mmike> vileni, juju deploy ceph && juju deploy ceph-osd :)
<ivoks> 2016-10-13 07:20:07.141045 mon.0 [INF] pgmap v74112: 2872 pgs: 2872 active+clean; 30685 MB data, 104 GB used, 221 TB / 221 TB avail
<ivoks> just saying
<ivoks> 220TB na SSDu
<Mmike> daklem, moram se pohvaliti
<vileni> Mmike: da bar
<Mmike> bio sam 3ci sinoc na natjecanju u jedenju ljutih papricica
<ivoks> vileni: ceph-mon, ne ceph ;)
<vileni> Mmike: i kakve su posljedice?
<Mmike> doduse, od 15 ljudi prijavljenih samo 7 ih je doslo, a 4voro je odustalo nakon druge runde :)
<Mmike> ja sam 4tri izdrzao i onda rekao 'ok, bolje da sad stanem' ;)
<Mmike> vileni, ne znam jos :)
<vileni> ivoks: cek, cehp-mon ti ima 220TB?
<Mmike> al' imam carolina reaper doma 
<ivoks> ne, ceph ima
<ivoks> ceph-mon je monitor
<Mmike> sad trazim priliku  :D
<Mmike> eh, da, ima i 'juju deploy ceph-mon' ;D
<vileni> ivoks: onda dobro, vec sam mislio da nesto krivo kuzim :)
<ivoks> ceph ima monove, osdove, mdsove...
<vileni> ivoks: ma znam, imao sam nesto kontakta s tim, sad moram implementirati cephfs na par strojeva
<vileni> ali zadnja 2 dana ceph.com bas i nije bio dostupan
<ivoks> cephfs?
<ivoks> zasto pobogu?
<ivoks> nisu ti dragi tvoji podaci?
<vileni> zato jer vec imamo takav jedan setup koji naocigled radi ok, ali se bekapira na vise nacina i ima failover
<vileni> tako da zele opet to, iako ja nisam bas za tu soluciju
<Mmike> https://aboveaverage.com/archaeologist-first-humans-used-primitive-samsungs-to-start-fires
<Mmike> hi hi :)
<CrazyLemon> http://file-9gag-lol.9cache.com/file/99yOAn4JnW/samsung%20500%20px.gif
<CrazyLemon> bolje ^
<hrvojem> Mmike: sta je sve bilo za jest po rundama?
<Mmike> hrvojem, https://www.volimljuto.com/event/natjecanje-u-jedenju-ljutih-papricica-santa-maria-varazdin
<Mmike> ja sam stao na fatalii
<Mmike> idem doktorima
<Mmike> brb
<vileni> na ispumpavanje? :)
<obrut> a jucer je zvao vatrogasce :)
<vileni> opet jebe docs.ceph.com
<vileni> sigurno im je sve na cephfs
<SilverSpace> zima zima
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi luda fakat ovo jest :) 
 * SilverSpace na proljece sadi tri vrste od tih :)
<jelly-home> MANDARINE su u otvorenim kartonskim kutjama, nisu u vrecama, JFTR
<jelly-home> sto znaci nezgodno za nosit na ruke ili na biciklo
 * obrut ce da uzme 35 litarski ruksak pa pretocit u njega :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: staro as in pojeo, ili stao as in niti probao
<jelly-home> stao*
<DomaMuffin> Jutro, junacine
<rut> dd
<DomaMuffin> dd if=/bot/doma od=/negdje/toplo
<DomaMuffin> bleh, nemrem ni to otipkat kak treba, idem se igrat s mishem
<DomaMuffin> "mishem"
<rut> .weather zagreb
<datase> rut: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 39°F / 4°C; Humidity: 93%; Conditions: Fog; Wind: Variable, 1mph / 2kph; Updated: 27 mins, 37 secs ago | Forecast for Thursday: Partly cloudy; High of 59°F / 15°C; Low of 39°F / 4°C | Forecast for Friday: Partly cloudy; High of 62°F / 17°C; Low of 43°F / 6°C | Forecast for Saturday: Partly cloudy; High of 69°F / 21°C; Low of 47°F / 8°C | Forecast for Sunday: Chance of rain; (1 more message)
<rut> pa kaj hoces .. toplo je 
<rut> .weather osijek
<datase> rut: Weather for Osijek, Croatia | Temperature: 55°F / 13°C; Humidity: 67%; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Se, 10mph / 16kph; Updated: 28 mins, 6 secs ago | Forecast for Friday: Partly cloudy; High of 68°F / 20°C; Low of 43°F / 6°C | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of 68°F / 20°C; Low of 43°F / 6°C | Forecast for Sunday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 68°F / 20°C; Low of 44°F / 7°C | Forecast for Monday: Clear; High of (1 more message)
<jelly-home> nije toplo kad je vlaga
<rut> pa to je savrseno .. vlazno toplo i da je donekle usko 
<rut> http://www.ebay.de/itm/HP-J9085A-price-w-o-VAT-15-/322162062995?hash=item4b025af693:g:2PEAAOSwM4xXaQYU 
<rut> se isplati za po kuci ?
<rut> steta da nisu svi 10/100/1000
<Mmike> rut: mikrotik
<obrut> Mmike: mikrotik ima los izbor switcheva, recimo nema u ponudi ono sto meni treba :P
<Mmike> obrut: ti si poseban
<Mmike> to k'o da ja velim da necu ic jest u restoran bla-tra zato kaj tamo nema ramstek kakav meni treba 
<Mmike> :)
<obrut> rut: nije skupo, al jebiga, nisu bas gigabitni portovi
<rut> nebi mikrotik .. 
<Mmike> rut je pitao za po doma
<vileni> Mmike: e, konoba brig u rijeci, to si zapisi negdje
<vileni> iako, tarsa je bolja, ali svejedno i ovo vrijedi
<rut> pa bas kontam ima 2x1000 .. treba mi iz ont-a 1 i prema ruteru 2 .. a za ostale pizdarije ce posluzit 10/100
<Mmike> lol :D
<Mmike> idem dalje
<Mmike> obavio prvog doktora
<obrut> Mmike: imam dva mikrotika doma (switcha, imam i dva routera) i dobro mi sluze, al mi treba jos featurea :)
<vileni> obrut: sto ti fali?
<rut> ima isti model al ima i poe .. al opet samo 2 porta gigabitna :(
<obrut> vileni: PoE, dodatni SFP port i kolicina portova :)
<obrut> pod PoE mislim na standardni 802.3af ili 802.3at, a ne pasivni gdje daje napon koliki ima na ulazu
<rut> http://www.ebay.de/itm/HP-J9087A-ProCurve-2610-24-PWR-24-Port-PoE-Switch-/302099098953?hash=item4656826d49:g:GYgAAOSwFV9X0XXv
<vileni> obrut: da, poe im suxa
<vileni> neznam za switcheve, routeri imaju 2-4 sfp
<DomaMuffin> rutImam manje pro-kurve po uredu i super su za svoju paru. 
<DomaMuffin> Moje su gigabitne, doduse
<DomaMuffin> redmine generira toliko junk fajlova da je to neistina. Mozd je tak' samo na debianu :P
<obrut> DomaMuffin: kakvih junk fileova ?
<obrut> btw. redmine je RoR aplikacija pa ono... :)
<obrut> sto me naravno sjeti na ovo :) http://classicprogrammerpaintings.com/post/142737403879/programmers-at-work-maintaining-a-ruby-on-rails
<vileni> kaze nemoj koristiti ceph user jer ce daemon to koristiti
<vileni> i onda napravis drugi, pa se ne zeli instalirati jer ne zna sam napraviti usera
<SilverSpace> kak cu se razbolit 
<SilverSpace> nos curi 
<Vlado9A> Kaze mi smartctl da ce mi se ocekivano krepavanje harda dogoditi za manje od 24 sata... lol :D
<Vlado9A> ima netko viska neki stari 2.5" sata hdd za laptop? Kapacitet nije bitan, bitna je cijena, sto niza to bolja :)
<jelly> imam stari 120GB ssd, ne dam :->
<Vlado9A> u potpunosti te razumijem jelly :)
<jelly> mozda kad zamijenim jedan od 60 sa tim 
<jelly> al ne znam koliko bi cijenio 60GB SSD a da bude posteno, s obzirom da su u ducanu ~300kn, mozda sad i manje
<Vlado9A> ma pronjuskati cu kasnije kod kuce... tu na poslu nemam bas previse vremena, mozda najdem nekaj :)
<SilverSpace> na danasnji dan odrzana je prva utrka F1
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfyP0rv-Uc0
<datase> YouTube: Write This Down - "Don't Speak" (No Doubt Cover) - 0:03:17 - 22165 views - 262 likes / 3 dislikes
<hbogner> znaci danas u 17:30 mandarine u mirage
<jelly> da
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> mandarine
<Mmike> ja
<Mmike> krecem!
<obrut> ja isto :( zaglibio u posti
<Mmike> once tcom, always tcom :D
 * jelly-mobile tu, mandarine cekaju gore
<ivoks> bob dylan dobio nobela
<ivoks> za knjizevnost
<jelly-mobile> I to je ok
<jelly-mobile> Kad nemaju za glazbu
<jelly> MANDARINE: prva runda isporucena (modulo Bot)
<jelly> da fuq http://swanh.net/
<hbogner> Mmike, lagao sam te, al ne namjerno
<hbogner> Mmike, 111kg imam :)
<jelly> vidis da niste ni 300 :-)
<hbogner> ja sam podbacio, a od njega sam ocekivao vise :D
<Mmike> hbogner, laksi si od mene! :D
<hbogner> Mmike, da :D
<obrut> u cem pisete python kod ? (ne mislim na skriptice od 20 linija nego nesto ozbiljnije :) )
<Mmike> obrut, trudimo se u emacsu
<Mmike> inace eclipsa ili pycharms
<Mmike> pycharm
<obrut> ja drvim po vimu i eclipsetu vec godinama, al eclipsetov pydev nije bas najpametniji s autocompletionom cak i ako ga hintas po preporukama :P
<obrut> sto mi inace nije islo na zivce, al sad vec ide :)
<obrut> valjda starim
<hbogner> odoh ubit kilu mandarina pa spavat :D
<hbogner> o/
<obrut> ih, ja vec pojo mandarine, sad cekam kestene da se skuhaju
<obrut> kud ovaj svijet ide, upravo sam dobio invitation od RedHata za webinar pod naslovom: "Introduction to .NET Core on RHEL"
<Mmike> obrut, emacs :) gledam kolege kak rade u tome i ne vjerujem
<Mmike> meni se eciipse inace vise svidja od pycharma
<Mmike> neznam zakaj
<Mmike> svi se kunu u pycharm
<Mmike> doduse, treba mi sad novi eclipse i novijeh djidja al' to kad predjem na xenial :D
<obrut> ma za emacs nemam niti dovoljno prstiju niti pedale :)
<Vlado9A> vidim da su neki ljudi ovdje skepticni, ali samo za info, emacs z zadnjih godinu dana postavljam kao defaultni text editor u svaku svoju linux instalaciju :)
<Vlado9A> *u zadnjih
<Vlado9A> :)
<Vlado9A> okay, i vim je okay :D
<Vlado9A> a sada, ln :)
<Mmike> obrut, imas evil mode, pa ti je emacs k'o vim
<Mmike> vim je ok za editiranje tekst fileka
<Mmike> brzo se pokrene i za medium-sized fileove je ok
<Mmike> konfiguracijska sranjaa i to - nema do vima
<Mmike> al' za velike projekte programiratorske vim je los
<obrut> pa nije bas da... zato i koristim eclipse i povremeno netbeanse... eclipse mi je fora jer nije orjentiran na odredjeni jezik i fakat ima podrsku za miljon stvari, integracije sa svim i svacim
<Mmike> obrut, meni nije fora kad mi uzme 6 gigi memorije
<Mmike> doduse, to mi s javom samo radilo, s pitonom i phpjem je ok
<Mmike> kak mogu android upgradeirat na zadnji 4.4 a ne da predjem na 5?
<CrazyLemon> upgrejd pa 4.4 mi baš i neidu skupa..kad je več 7.0 vani :D
<obrut> Mmike: ma ne uzme toliko :) ja sam na stroju s 8 GB rama istovremeno vrtio: eclipse (java projekt), netbeans (java projekt ), sqldeveloper, soapui, firefox (miljon tabova) i sitnice koje ni ne spominjem (milju termova, lokalna instanca apachea/pg/mysql/...)
#ubuntu-hr 2016-10-14
<Vjetar> Jutar
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdQJVGZmp-E
<datase> YouTube: German shepherd howling with wolves from Zootopia♥ - 0:00:46 - 569306 views - 8795 likes / 922 dislikes
<vileni> jutro
<Mmike> vileni: YO!
<Mmike> vileni: dal' znas sto sve treba ako zelim tudjim autom upravljati, preko granice?
<vileni> Mmike: koje granice?
<Mmike> vileni: hrvatske, teritorijalne :)
<Mmike> konkretno, isao bih u Bosnu s autom od starog.
<vileni> Mmike: pa nije isto jel u bosnu ili sloveniju
<Mmike> Al' samo ja, bez starog.
<Mmike> Pa eto, Bosna :)
<vileni> jel imate isto prezime?
<Mmike> Isto :)
<vileni> mislim da nece onda nista pitati
<Mmike> gledam sad, treba neka punomoc
<vileni> to ako hoces sve uredno imati
<vileni> mislim, ako mozes to rijesiti na vrijeme, defintivno je bolje
<Mmike> budem to sad
<Mmike> justin-case
<Mmike> btw
<Mmike> kad ctrl-kliknem na link, chrome otvori isti u novom tabu
<Mmike> ali ne forka novi chrome proces
<Mmike> jel' zna netko mozda kako da ga forsam da forka novi proces? :)
<vileni> Mmike: ako se dobro sjecam ima neki renault karavan? :)
<vileni> ja nisam nijednom isao u bosnu bez vlasnika u vozilu
<vileni> ali ono sto trebas paziti je ogranicenja brzine, pogotovo cim predjes granicu
<vileni> vole inozemne musterije :)
<Mmike> ma bio ovo ljeto sa svojim autom
<Mmike> ok bilo
<Mmike> vileni: da, megane karavan
<Mmike> auto koji trosi manje od ivoksovog forda
<Mmike> 160 po autoputu, auto trosi 6 litara
<Mmike> sad sam nafukao starog da natocimo petrolov dizl prije neg kaj idemo, pa cemo vidjet
<Mmike> a i nazad idemo starom cestom :D
<vileni> ja si tocim qmax
<vileni> ali po gradu mi BC pokazuje 7.5L sto bi bilo 8.5 stvarnih vjerojatno
<vileni> ali 80% otvorena 20% grad je ispalo ravno 6.5, s tim da je otvorena bila vecinom autoput 130-140
<Mmike> meni je auto prije po gradu radio 550-620 km
<Mmike> ovisi dal' vozi zena ili ja :)
<Mmike> sad napravi, kad zena vozi, i do 740 km
<Mmike> nikad ispod 680
<vileni> a ja ne radim nikad 500km samo grada
<vileni> sad pogotovo
<Mmike> budes, buds :D
<vileni> kad mi ide do 800km tank
<vileni> ma za te gradske gluposti cu si uzeti clio ili getza
<Mmike>   Installed: 1.25.6-0ubuntu1.14.04.1
<Mmike>   Candidate: 1:2.0.0-0ubuntu1~14.04.2~juju1
<Mmike> o, boyo, noyo
<Mmike> boyo
<Mmike> juju
<jelly> nepotrebni epoch :-(
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Mmike> jelly: yup
<Mmike> jos gore, paket se trebao zvati juju2
<jelly> to je mozda i bolje
<Mmike> sto se ne zove?
<Mmike> sad bas gledam dal 'ce se razletit kaj :D
<jelly> nego epoch
<jelly> pogotovo ak mozes imat oba istovremeno
<Mmike> pa, mozes, da
<Mmike> al' sa update-alternatives biras koji ces imati
<Mmike> (ili se stari na xenialu zove juju1, nemam pojma)
<hrvojem> Mmike: zove se: juju-1.25 - Juju is devops distilled - client
<hrvojem> na xenialu -^
<Mmike> hrvojem: da, al' je isto 'juju' clii, right?
<Mmike> nije juju1
<Mmike> i ak imas oba paketa, moras petljat s update-alternatives
<hrvojem> je
<hrvojem> juju       juju-1     juju-1.25  juju-2.0
<hrvojem> ovo meni autocomplete daje -^
<Vjetar> ajme Å¡to su navalili danas, kao da dijelim laptope a ne da ih popravljam :)
<SilverSpace> rupa rupetina
<SilverSpace> Vjetar: posalji meni :P
<obrut> jel koristi tko x klijente preko mreze s ssh -X ?
<obrut> jel vam to radi na 16.04 ? :P
<obrut> nakon sto sam upgradeao jedan stroj (gdje je klijent) na 16.04 to mi vise ne radi, a vidim da nisam jedini ... citam po forumima pa da vidim...
<SilverSpace> https://adriaticmedianethr.files.wordpress.com/2016/10/japan-03.gif
<SilverSpace> obrut: to odavno nisam isprobao
<obrut> ja to koristim "svakodnevno" i eto, sad vise ne radi s jednog stroja :P
<obrut> a greska koju ispljune ima rijec Mir u sebi.. nabijem ih i na mir i sve
<Vjetar> SilverSpace: a kaj ti delaš? to je neki d.o.o, j.d.o.o., obrut ?
<Vjetar> ups, obrt?
<Vjetar> obrut - obrt, potato - tomato :)
<SilverSpace> Vjetar: nis zajebavan narod
<SilverSpace> :)
<hrvojem> jel netko mozda upgrejdao mutt na 1.7.x? treba mu dosta dugo (10ak sekundi) da se pokrene
<Vjetar> SilverSpace: nisi konkuretan :p 
<Vjetar> posalo bih ti nekog, ali ovi moji očekuju pravnu osobu i fiksalni račun
<jelly> hrvojem: samo da se pokrene, ili da otvori neki folder?
<SilverSpace> obrut: radi na 16.10
<hrvojem> jelly: samo da se pokrene
<hrvojem> jucer bas upgrejdo, 1.5 se relativno odmah pokretao, a ovo ima kao mali lag
<jelly> pojma, ja jos trosim backportani 1.6 
<hrvojem> ma nije neki veliki problem, vecinom stoji upaljen cijelo vrijeme, a prebacivanje po folderima radi jednako brzo
<dodobas> putar
<Vjetar> nešto klasično. /ping BotaniCar https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfQmGz7xvPo
<datase> YouTube: Damjan Eltech - Lajkiram (Official Video) - 0:03:19 - 946454 views - 4027 likes / 657 dislikes
<Vjetar> Bwah DVI-D to VGA ne postoji :D
<Mmike> hrvojem: da, na xenialu
<Mmike> na trustyju je malcice potrgano
<obrut> sad mi je palo na pamet... ak i nabavim monitor s "velikom rezolucijom", npr. 2560x1440, i uspijem podesit sve aplikacije da normalno rade, bice sranje kad se spojim na druge strojeve preko x2go ili ssh-x, bice sve sitno :P
<obrut> a nist, to cu onda preko ovog drugog starog monitora :P
<jelly> obrut: ali to je bas fora
<jelly> napravis vnc na drugu masinu sa dva monitora, i sve stane na ovaj jedan
<jelly> onda zumiras na 2x ili 3x
<rut> muffin 
<Vjetar> Mmike: kad si opet u krajevima?
<Mmike> pojma
<Mmike> kad se dogovorimo :)
<Vjetar> ahaha
<Vjetar> kako stojiš s vremenom slijedeći tjedan za neku klopu, sad sam motoriziran već
<Mmike> pojma ti nemam sad :)
<Mmike> ajmo se next week probat cut
<Vjetar> Mmike: može
<DomaMuffin> 'jutro ! :) 
<jelly> jutro
<obrut> jel se to meni cini ili maas iso imageove drzi u PG bazi ?
<Mmike> obrut, nop
<Mmike> obrut, u /var/lib/maas/boot-resources/cache
<Mmike> a kaj drzi u onim ogromnim blobovima u bazi - beats me
<Mmike> debilizam, imho\
<jelly> eh, ak ljudi drze geo informacije u bazi zas ne i iso imidje
<jelly> u jebo
<jelly> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  10G Dec 23  2013 dunning.2013.tar
<jelly> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 5.7G Oct 14 16:02 dunning.2013.tar.bz2
<jelly> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 9.1G Oct 14 16:02 dunning.2013.tar.gz
<jelly> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 968M Oct 14 17:39 dunning.2013.tar.lrz
<jelly> pdfovi
<Mmike> ja ti velim
<Mmike> :)
<jelly> pbzip2 30 minuta, lrzip 22 minute
<jelly> pigz... puuuno brze
<jelly> jedino sto je "zataraj mi datoteke po abecedi" tlaka
<jelly> find dunning/33{2*,3[135]*} -type f -print0 | sort -z | cpio --create --null --format=ustar -O dunning.2013.tar
<Mmike> jelly: jesi lrzipu reko -z  ?
<jelly> ne
<jelly> ne treba mi
<jelly> na nisam ni probavao
<jelly> pa*
<Mmike> nekad -l ne napravi bas nest posebno
<Mmike> a -z napravi cua
<Mmike> cuda
<Mmike> samo kaj ak ti je ovo trajalo 30 minuta
<Mmike> -z ce ti trajati bar 2 sata
<jelly> jebes to
<jelly> pogotovo ako ce i dekompresija trajati
<Mmike> oce
<Mmike> to je za arhiviranje
<Mmike> recimo, cijeli mongod diretorij od jujuta
<jelly> meni je 1:10 good enough za arhiviranje, kad nekome bude trebalo da ne ceka dane da se restora.  Onda mogu stavit .tar na traku, brze ce s trake vratit
<jelly> nekomprimirano
<Mmike> sorry
<Mmike> znaci datadir je 30 GB
<Mmike> gzip zipa na 10G, pbzip na 8G, lrzip -l na 1G a lrzip -z na 300MB :)
<Mmike> i sad ak je netko na sporom linku to se isplati cekati
<jelly> ok, ak imas klijenta u africi na 1Mbps da
<jelly> ali 1GB prebacis sa nekih normalnih 50Mbps za par minuta, jaca kompresija samo uspori prijenost
<jelly> pih, dekompresija i ovoga je spora ko sam vrag
<jelly> al nema veze, alternativa je bila obrisati :-)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJnAwOLge-A
<datase> YouTube: A billiard champion plays in virtual reality - 0:00:18 - 1893 views - 22 likes / 0 dislikes
<SilverSpace> vecera
<SilverSpace> al se namucih sa kuhinjom 
<SilverSpace> lakse kad novu radis nego prekrajati staru 
#ubuntu-hr 2016-10-15
<dodobas> putar
<Vlado9A> jutro
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> jebote takav sabor kad je Pernar zastupnik 
<SilverSpace> jebo ga onaj ko ga izabrao
<obrut> jebo takav sabor u kojem je bilo tko od izabranih zastupnik, tamo valjda nitko nije normalan
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> Aj na rakiju! - Ne mogu, pijem ljekove. - Ma, imam i ljekove!
<Mmike> obrut, sta se ti ne prijavis? :)
<Mmike> i ti isto, SilverSpace 
<Mmike> ja bih odmah glasao za vas
<Mmike> Doktore, kako mi je zena? - Ne izgleda dobro, bojim se. - To vec znam, pitam kako je.
<dodobas> Mmike: pametno ...
<Mmike> da sam bio u .hr na glasanju za njih bi
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne zajebavaj i posjeti ljecnika :)
<Mmike> jesam
<Mmike> rekao je da dodjem sutra
<Mmike> nemre danas
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> mi smo ti gori od Pernara :)
<SilverSpace> joj kaj bi si nesto sad popio a nemam sa kim 
<SilverSpace> mogu jedino na sank uz konobaricu
<obrut> jel zgodna konobarica ?
<SilverSpace> ko bombon
<dodobas> e... a kad odmotas bombon ... ? :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: jebi ga mogo si vidjeti prosli put ali si zenu dopeljal kad si bio po stalke :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: to ne znam nisam jos odmotao :)
<Vjetar> SilverSpace: koja opcija ste "vi" ?
<Vjetar> i gdje se pije?
<Vjetar> ;)
<dodobas> Vjetar: SilverSpace je stara komunjara pa zato glasa za Zivi zid ... :)
<Vjetar> LOL
<Vjetar> dodobas:  kad Pirati i SRP nisu izašli na izbore, jedino to mu i preostaje :)
<Vjetar> samo, koji Živi zid? Ima ih jedno 3-4
<dodobas> eh... Pirati ... to je bio dobar pokazatelj da dobre ideje nemaju sanse
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jesi ju fotko vise_
<Mmike> SilverSpace, moram knjigovodzi u ponedjeljak, ocu svratit pa odemo na gemist? :)
<jelly-home> pljusak
<SilverSpace> Mmike: slobodno navratis u ponedjeljak :)
<Mmike> cujem oseeeeee
<Mmike> jelly-home, i proso
<Mmike> kod mene trajao ravno 3 i pol minute
<Mmike> al' je padalo, brate mili, fakat je padalo :)
<SilverSpace> ovdje i grmi sad
<SilverSpace> i pada
<SilverSpace> is kaj prasi vani 
<SilverSpace> zamracilo se
<zoran> help
<Guest90319> bok, instalirao bih ubuntu 16 lts, ali imam neke programe koji rade samo pod widowsima (autocad, visual studio). Je li moguće pokrenuti ih na linuxu i kako
<SilverSpace> is
<SilverSpace> https://www.nec-display-solutions.com/p/hq/en/news/dp/Products/Shared/News/2016/PressReleases/Company/RaspberryPi/RaspberryPi.xhtml
<Vlado9A> šteta kaj nisam bio tu dok je čovjek pitao za autocad... da ga pitam za koju se verziju interesira :D
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: :)
<Vlado9A> a kaj moreš :D
<SilverSpace> steta kaj te firme ne prebace svoje aplikacije na linux
<SilverSpace> idem probat upgredat utuntu
<Vlado9A> ajde :)
<SilverSpace> na drugo racunalo 
<SilverSpace> na ovom vec radi 
<SilverSpace> cca dva mjeseca :)
<SilverSpace> zacudo sve je radilo ok osim sambe
<Vlado9A> nisam instalirao sambu jos od vremena kada sam koristio fedoru, a tome ima zaista sada vec ohoho godina
<SilverSpace> u bini necu upgredat 
<SilverSpace> lts je na laptpu pa nek i ostane 
<SilverSpace> tak i tak ga skoro ni ne palim 
<SilverSpace> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/245727224/mag-lev-audio-the-first-levitating-turntable
<CrazyLemon> if its floating..it has to be amazing
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj je jebeno kaj ti se tanjur moze po sobi otkotrljat
<SilverSpace> svasta sam od sporta gledao uzivo jedino nikada nisam gledao rukomet to mi je tak glup sport do bola
#ubuntu-hr 2016-10-16
<Vlado9A> Dobroo jutro
<SilverSpace> dan
<Hrki> oi, dobri ljudi, zanima me dal po vasem misljenju ako free aplikacije ima zabranu za komercijalno koristenje? te moze inspekcija zajebavat ako recimo 7zip koristis za posel ?
<Mmike> Vlado9A, imas autocad na linuxu?
<Mmike> Hrki, pa jel' 7zip free?
<Hrki> Mmike: nemogu vjerovati
<Hrki> ovo za autocad :D
<Mmike> ?
<Hrki> bas sam htio pitati za alternative pa si mi uzeo misli
<Hrki> Mmike: evo ispada da je 7zip besplatan, ali neki programi su isto free pa onda zajebavaju ako se koriste po firmama, tko ce citat one licence od nekoliko stranica
<Mmike> ha, cuj
<Mmike> ti :)
<Hrki> e sad kad smo kod toga
<Hrki> jel ima na linuxu neki .dwg (autocad drawing) converter ?
<Hrki> inkscape ne zvuci lose
<Vlado9A> Mmike: naravno da nemam :)
<Vlado9A> Hrki: svojevremeno sam imao instaliran neki dwg vievwr, ne sjecam se kako se tocno zvao, ali tih se preglednika za linux po netu najde preko nekoliko... evo ti npr. http://lx-viewer.sourceforge.net/
<Vlado9A> *viewer :)
<Hrki> thx Vlado9A a jel znas za neki PDF to DXF/DWG converter ?
<Mmike> pdf to dxf?
<Mmike> kako bi to radilo?
<SilverSpace> hm
<SilverSpace> Ash vs Evil Dead
<Vlado9A> Hrki: nažalost ne
<Hrki> Mmike: postoji ti za win
<Hrki> to bi mi idealno doslo , jer mi neki pizdunski kupcu salju samo pdf / tiff
<Hrki> a onda dok fali kota se mogu ...
<Mmike> ne vidim kak bi to radilo
<Hrki> neznam ni ja, evo probat cu inkscape ima za win/linux
<Hrki> ali isprobano sa anydwg i tocnost je unutar mm, sve ovisi kak je cist pdf/tiff
<jelly> mad max na tv, mel gibson je bio klinac
<Mmike> :D
<SilverSpace> bemti internete
<Vlado9A> možda je to samo posljedica nečije tjeskobe :D
#ubuntu-hr 2017-10-09
<BotaniCar> Jutro
<vileni> https://www.hetzner.com/cloud/private-cloud?country=gb
<vileni> kakav je to openstack sa 2 servera
<jelly> mali, slatki, razigrani
<vileni> mislim, nebih se ja bunio na to, ali ne zvuci mi kao neki produkcijski setup
<BotaniCar> kupi dva
<Mmike> vileni, pa, jedan je control pimpek sa openstack servisima, drugi je compute 
<Mmike> i onda valjda mosh dodavat computeova kak ti treba
<Mmike> compute je tam di se vrte virtualke
<vileni> Mmike: a sto ako mi control pimpek padne
<Mmike> Jel' netko probao LXD vrtjeti na hecneru?
<vileni> i ne digne se
<Mmike> vileni, pa, nist, computeovi i dalje rade :)
<vileni> ja imam na 2 stroja lxd, ali ne trosim ga previse
<Mmike> vileni, kak si mrezu slozio? bridge, nat, nesh trece?
<vileni> pretezno nat
<vileni> bridge nebi ni isao?
<vileni> tj, zapravo bi mogao
<vileni> ako uzmes njihov extra ip
<vileni> imam na jednom serveru 3 ip-a, ali nikako da isprobam to
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> vileni, na linodetu to ne radi jer linode ima laye2 filtering
<Mmike> sto mi je i logicno :)
<Mmike> al' reko mozda hecner nema
<vileni> Mmike: ako ces mu dedicirati ip onda mu postavis mac
<vileni> i to ce pustiti
<BotaniCar> https://www.facebook.com/totalcrap1/videos/1125115487546350/ # Turski Rambo ! :) 
<jelly> Amadeus?
<BotaniCar> Dabar :) 
<BotaniCar> ( also, notice the *plop* when firing the bazooka )
<vileni> wtf, samo jedan centos stroj mi zeli napraviti yum update
<vileni> ostali timeoutaju
<jelly> firewall? dns?
<vileni> mogu curlati mirror sa tog stroja
<jelly> a check-update?
<vileni> a, prestao je i ovaj raditi
<jelly> koji centos
<vileni> imam 3 friske instalacije i 2 stare
<vileni> zadnji minimal
<jelly> 7.4?
<jelly> idem upalit centos7 template da vidim
<vileni> da
<vileni> moguce da je nesto lokalizirano u uredu, ali firewall nije imao nikakvih izmjena, i cudno mi da radi curl 
<Mmike> pfft, centos ;)
<Mmike> najdebilnije je sa iphonetom kaj si osudjen na sve od njih
<Mmike> i onda je to skupo za popizdit
<Mmike> kupio 'fake' punjac, prestao raditi nakon mjesec dana
<Mmike> veli iphone 'this device is not supported'
<Mmike> pa svako malo 200 kuna spizdim na kabl
<vileni> meni je samo cudno koliko dugo ga ti koristis
<jelly> tak ti treba kad krpas iOS :-)
<Mmike> vileni, a nije TAK los :)
<Mmike> a i kamera je prejebena :)
<Mmike> doduse, dzaba mi to kad nemrem fotke nikak prebacit :D
<vileni> pa znam da nije, ti samo volis prigovarati na sve :)
<vileni> ali svejedno :)
<vileni> jel ima owncloud klijent?
<jelly> ak nesto koristis 6 mjeseci i nisi ga hitio u zid, znaci da je ok :-)
<jelly> ja isto tak prigovaram i kad je 95% stvari ok pa znam :-)
<vileni> pa da, o cem ces pricati ako si zadovoljan sa svime
<Mmike> pa ne prigovaram vise
<Mmike> tak cesto
<Mmike> navikao sam se :D
<Mmike> ne znam za OC klijent
<Mmike> al' i tak ne zelim takve stvari na mobitelima
<vileni> zasto ne
<Mmike> zato kaj su telefoni by design nesigurni
<Mmike> jos je iphone najmanje nesiguran
<Mmike> i ne zelim da mi pitajboga kaj prtlja po tome
<vileni> fascinantno ovo sa centosom
<vileni> kad probam arhivu curlat ne radi isto
<vileni> kao skida ali sa vremenom timeouta
<vileni> a nemam s cim drugim isprobavati jer ne mogu nista instalirati
<jelly> veli mašina, E03
<jelly> i puna vode, nije isplahnula nije centrifugirala
<jelly> tko stavlja torx vijke na bijelu tehniku
<jelly> u filteru je bila cijela krpica za sakupljanje boje + hrpa detergenta
#ubuntu-hr 2017-10-10
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: bas sam htio napisati daa je ili filter ili prevec robe u bubnju :) 
<nicols> ojla!
<nicols> opet nema nikoga :)
<vileni> kako ne
<vileni> samo radimo
<nicols> a ja kao dangubim :)
<nicols> a evo i još jednog neradnika :D
<hbogner> o neradnice iza zida :D
<vileni> ma, ja sam na pozivu sa englezima vec sat vremena pa ne gledam tu :)
<Mmike> poziv sa englezima :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, jel' imas cars3?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nemam, u kinu gledali
<BotaniCar> Ima neka fora da mogu na tuntoru imati istovremeno dva klipborda natocena s necim, pa pejstam koji zelim ? 
<BotaniCar> Moram jedan broj kopirati, pejstat u search browsera, kad nadje otvoriti ono iza tog broja i pejstati neki drugi broj. Ovaj jedan/prvi broj moram pretraziti cca 200x pa .. 
<Mmike> wooo
<Mmike> instalirao sam noviji xchat
<Mmike> i nije vise sluggish
<sillyslux> uh mislim da su copy i highlight dva razlicita "clipboards"
<Mmike> stari je bio OCAJAN
<sillyslux> kao xsel1 i xsel2
<Mmike> jedino kaj sad imam malo bed kaj mi history ne pokazuje kak hocu :D
<BotaniCar> sillyslux: al nece mi u browseru middle click pejstat ono kaj sam hajlajto :(
<sillyslux> novi xchat? xchat2? :D
<sillyslux> nema hexchata?
<sillyslux> oh bravo, jeli to firefox?
<Mmike> wrong
<sillyslux> probaj chrometu
<Mmike> prvo, ne xchat nego hexchat
<Mmike> i noviji je jednako sluggish
<sillyslux> pa zadnji xchat je bio xchat2
<BotaniCar> sillyslux: i u chrometu isto, copy jedno, hajlajt drugo ; ctrl-v i midclick pejstaju isto 
<sillyslux> a sta tebi triba?
<BotaniCar> <BotaniCar> Moram jedan broj kopirati, pejstat u search browsera, kad nadje otvoriti ono iza tog broja i pejstati neki drugi broj. Ovaj jedan/prvi broj moram pretraziti cca 200x pa .. 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ima, instaliraj KDE :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ja to imam u KDEu i ide mi na zivce, al' ne tolko da se potrudim vidjet kak to maknit
<Mmike> imam KDE Neon i ono, okejach je
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nemam mjesta na disku :) 
<sillyslux> kako otvorit ono iza tog broja? neki link ili sta?
<BotaniCar> sillyslux: da. 
<sillyslux> i kopirati
<Mmike> BotaniCar, KDE Neon je super jer ti nainstalira samo osnovne stvari
<Mmike> moras aptnutt sve, od officea, thunderbirda, chrometa, svega
<sillyslux> pa to onda jedino javascriptom u browser konzoli
<BotaniCar> sillyslux: workflow je : 1) copy prvi broj, 2) search u browseru 3) otvori rezultat 4) promijeni unos
<BotaniCar> sillyslux: to mi je pre petljavo i nemam nadzor nad onim kaj radim kao kad klikam sucelje, sjebat cu a ne smijem :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: vec imam Unity i radim na toj masini, imam mozda 100MB mjesta na sistemskom disku :) Nemrem aptnut skoro nish :) 
<sillyslux> ha clipboard ti nemoze klikat
<BotaniCar> sillyslux: ne treba mi klikanje, to cu rucno, samo da ne moram 2x copy raditi, ovaj drugi broj za promjenu unosa je uvijek isti, prvi se mijenja, hocu samo 2x clipboard
<Mmike> BotaniCar, zaboravi unity, gotovo je, ubili su, nema vise
<Mmike> (na veliko odusevljenje jednih i zalost drugih) :D
<Mmike> btw, 100MB na sistemskom disku
<Mmike> kaj si na 286icu to instaliravao?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: znam i primjeti da ne rantam "necu KDE" nego "ne znam kak switchat, a da za to vrijeme radim, kad nemam diska" :) SSD jebi ga, nije bilo para za veci, a ima dual boot
<sillyslux> jeli to neka javna stranica?
<BotaniCar> sillyslux: nije
<Mmike> BotaniCar, kol'ko je velik ssd, i nadam se da ga nisi particijonirao
<BotaniCar> 120GB, jesam na dve parte - NTFS i ljunax ( OK, 3 parte, windowsi naseru onu svoju malu )= 
<Mmike> e jebiga :)
<Mmike> windoze stavi u KVM
<Mmike> ja ih tak imam za neka artificial sranja koja moram i rade ok
<Mmike> a doma imam pcipasstrough pa mi je nvidija za windowse sam
<Mmike> a linux koristi intelicu sa procesora
<Mmike> i onda se mogu u virtualci igrat k'o coek :)
<sillyslux> oar
<BotaniCar> Kad igras igre koej ne trebaju direktan pristup GPU 
<BotaniCar> I imas nvidiu :)
<BotaniCar> For the record, dok ovo tipkamo sam vec odvalio 100/200 :)
<vileni> Mmike: sta si uspio sloziti taj passtrough?
<Mmike> vileni, yup
<vileni> jel stabilno to
<Mmike> je :)
<vileni> i kako onda, prebacis na drugi input monitora?
<Mmike> yup
<vileni> pa to je super
<Mmike> upalim KVM s windozama i imam sliku na nvidiji
<Mmike> i onda prebacim na monitoru
<Mmike> i mis i tastatura su mi tamo
<Mmike> moram samo pazit da su na full screen jer se nekad sjebem pa odem u ubuntu prozor
<Mmike> sad, htio bih da imam notifikacije i to od ubuntua na ekranu, al' ne vidim kak to dobit
<vileni> a virtualka ne moze znati sto joj je na hostu :)
<Mmike> a e :)
<Mmike> velim, to je ono kaj bi jos htio
<Mmike> mogu instalirat hexchat i telegram i ta sranja na windoze pa onda dobijam notifikacije tu i tamo
<Mmike> al 'dobro, otom potom :)
<vileni> Mmike: pa stavi si x220 sa strane i mir :)
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> tak gledam utrke :D
<vileni> ja utrke gledam na svim ekranima istovremeno + mobitel ako se moram udaljiti iz sobe :)
<Mmike> rotfl :D
<Mmike> da, treba se znac snac tak
<Mmike> nikak da si slozio sport365live na kodiju
<Mmike> vidio sam nekud da ima nadosstuk, al' nikak....
<hbogner> Mmike, clipit, sprema ti copy history i mozes birati kaj ces paset-at
<hbogner> ili bare tako nekako se zvao
<hbogner> sorry, nije Mmike nego BotaniCar 
<hbogner> BotaniCar, clipit vidi
<hbogner> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/clipit/
<Mmike> precise :)
<hbogner> prvi google link
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/clipit/
<vileni> Mmike: a s obzirom koliko placam, ne zelim propustiti
<BotaniCar> hbogner: fala puno ! 
<Mmike> vileni, a di kak gledas?
<vileni> Mmike: motogp.com :)
<Mmike> eee
<Mmike> od kad nema Lawsona, Gardnera, Schwantza i Doohana, nije zanimljivo :D
<Mmike> Uh, i Randy Mamola, kak sam njega zaboravio :D :D :D
<vileni> pitaj Doohana kako nije zanimljivo :)
<vileni> nekidan je komentirao na kojoj razini ovi voze
<vileni> i potvrdio da Marquez zapravo nema konkurencije
<vileni> s druge strani Rossi je proslu utrku vozio 22 dana nakon prijeloma noge, zavrsio 5ti
<Mmike> ma serem
<Mmike> brijem da je Rossi naj naj vozac ikad
<Mmike> na stranu tehnologija i sve
<Mmike> Mick je u biti jedini bio lud na takav nacin
<vileni> pa posto je dominirao u 125,250,500 i 1000
<vileni> ima 38god i jos uvijek se bori sa klincima ravnopravno
<vileni> a doohan je bio lud
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> lik se razleti k'o peetzka
<vileni> on mu je bio mentor u prvoj sezoni motogp
<Mmike> i onda mu preprave motor da moze kocit samo na rukama, jer nije mogao na nogam a:D
<vileni> da, polomio je gleznjeve skroz
<vileni> sad je rossi koristio taj sistem jer mu je noga bila u "gipsu"
<vileni> ali recimo lorenzo je na kvalifikacijama bio slomio kljucnu kost, helikopterom su ga odvezli na operaciju i vratili, i vozio sljedeci dan
<vileni> zavrsio je 5ti
<vileni> morali su ga skinuti sa motora jer se nije mogao vise micati od bolova
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> moras bit - lud
<Mmike> ak nisi lud, nemas kaj trazit tamo
<vileni> a ono, na ciljnoj usporavas sa 340km/h na 80, visis na desno s motora koji je nagnut na lijevo, zadnji kotac u zraku i bocno :)
<jelly-home> mandarine: mozda ce ih ipak biti
<hbogner> \o/
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diYS8jyOcFc&feature= # NSFW, totalno
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Steel Panther - Gloryhole (Explicit) :: Duration: 04:37 :: Views: 6,406,810 uploaded by SteelPantherVEVO :: 36,406 likes :: 2,605 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<BotaniCar> jelly: biljezim se na nevidjeno
<Mmike> jelly, kad, cca?
<Mmike> (mandarine)
<jelly> jos ne znam nista, bit ce excelica kad bude
<hbogner> jelly, zakaj ne odsica?
<hbogner> ;)
<jelly> pitaj gugl zasto
<hbogner> o/
#ubuntu-hr 2017-10-11
<jelly> brb
<vileni> netko spomenuo mandarine?
<vileni> ja imam narudzbe za to jos od prosle godine :)
<BotaniCar> Tak sam ja pital zenu za sex, jos prosle godine ... still nothing :)
<vileni> kad je onda nova beba zaceta, pretprosle? :)
<BotaniCar> Jasno :) 
<BotaniCar> Mislim, pital bu'm postara kad se primil posla, ja bebu samo odgajam :)
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_sFafClcUk
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Steel Panther - The Burden of Being Wonderful :: Duration: 03:35 :: Views: 3,083,693 uploaded by SteelPantherVEVO :: 14,337 likes :: 378 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<sillyslux> lenovo thinkpad 25 anniversary edition limitirano na 675 komada u eu
<jelly> old news :-)
<sillyslux> oh, jeli ko dobio jednog?
<sillyslux> ili je to sve oslo ispod ruke?
<BotaniCar> Dobio ? 
<sillyslux> rezervaciju
<jelly> dobio sam "nemamo mi pojma, pitajte iduci tjedan"
<sillyslux> e to je nesto manje od rezervacije
<jelly> plus, konfa sa diskretnom grafom mi je nezanimljiva
<jelly> navodno ce imati jos modela kasnije
<sillyslux> pa i meni se cini da bas nije nesto posebno
<sillyslux> radije bi pogleda starog x60
<jelly> ima normalnu tastaturu, ostatak je T470
<sillyslux> 4gb max ram mehh nista od x60
<jelly> da se razumijemo, ja bi keshnuo 15kkn za T470 sa normalnom tastaturom :-)
<sillyslux> kakva normalna?
<jelly> sa layoutom iz generacije T60-T420
<sillyslux> vidim, ovi t470 bas je ruzan
<sillyslux> mislim da cu jos zavrsit s google chromebookum
<sillyslux> eto kako webcam triba izgledat, pa odma znas kad te gleda, jos samo da ima crveno oko... https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/creoqode/nova-diy-artificial-intelligence-robot
<nicols> zijev!
<hbogner> nicols, popij kavu :D
<hbogner> manje ces zijevati :D
<jelly> ta teorija kod mene ne stoji
<Mmike> vileni, vidimo se?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, isto, jelda?
<Mmike> nicols! pa desi :D
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaj je isto ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, http://www.mostovi.hr/hr/en/o-nama
<Mmike> idem
<Mmike> vidimo se
<BotaniCar> Kaj bi tam ? 
<BotaniCar> Nemam vremena jesti restoransku hranu, imam pol vure za doc pojest i otic
<vileni> Mmike: nope
<jelly> BotaniCar: jebiga, ja taj dio kompenziram da ostanem duze ili odradim pol sata-sata od doma jer apsolutno mrzim svu klopu koja je dostupna za pojesti u 30 min
<BotaniCar> jelly: to mi nije opcija, stalno sam u cajtnotu. U 16:00 moram ustat i po malog u vrtic i onda krece drugo radno vrijeme. 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ne lupetaj neg dodji - ak mosh burger cekat, mosh i ovo
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ako se sjecas, bar jednom nisam mogao cekati :) 
<Mmike> jedino kaj imas 5 minuta hoda od burgera do mostova, znaci 10 minuta ekstra
<Mmike> pa mi narucimo za tebe!
<Mmike> vileni, a daaaaaaaaaj
<BotaniCar> Velim, preskocil bu'm
<vileni> Mmike: ma imam neki deadline, neznam kad cu stici na rucak uopce
<Mmike> vileni, znam ja - dodjes u mostove :)
<Mmike> sam se doseces
<Mmike> idem jest :)
<nicols> hmmm .... topic: Zadnja verzija Ubuntua: 16.10 ? :D
<jelly> sacekaj jos tjedan-dva pa samo s/16/17/
<vileni> a i forda nema vise
<vileni> nadam se da cemo se i mazde rijesiti
<vileni> F1 necu ni komentirati jer me nece Mmike voditi na hamburgere onda
* Mmike changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr | Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda | teorije zavjere, cryptovalute i narodnjaci zabranjeni | Zadnja verzija Ubuntua: 17.04 / LTS:16.04
<Mmike> nicols, bolje? :)
<vileni> pih, a moje primjedbe nist
<Mmike> Pa nismo se jos rijesili mazde
<Mmike> budemo
<Mmike> Htio sam kupit novu mazdu, al' mi se vise isplati kupit polovnu
<Mmike> a onda kad sam gledao polovne aute ima hrpa drugih autiju koji se jos vise isplate
<vileni> sto je sa onim audijem
<Mmike> pogotovo kad vidis kaj sve lizing kuce nude
<Mmike> vileni, mali je
<Mmike> nema mjesta za mene i sjedalicu iza
<vileni> thats what she said moment
<vileni> Mmike: da to rijesis ni ne mozes gledati nista ispod klase mazde 6 :)
<Mmike> pa e
<Mmike> al' ne novu
<vileni> mene vozila zena od kraljevice do zg, ja sjeo iza sa djetetom
<vileni> mogao sam prebaciti nogu preko noge
<Mmike> a4 je manji od mazde6
<vileni> :D
<Mmike> vileni, u kojem autu?
<vileni> avensis
<Mmike> e, da
<Mmike> to 
<Mmike> ok, ti si minijaturan
<Mmike> mislim, siri si malo, al' nisi dug :)
<vileni> vise volim "prosjecan"
<vileni> :D
<vileni> ali dosta mjesta ima
<vileni> ako se ja mogu razbacivati iza nje, netko bi cak mogao sjesti iza tebe :)
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> u mazdi iza mene sad netko moze sjest
<Mmike> u a4 bas i ne
<Mmike> u a3 nema sansi
<Mmike> a4 je mrvicak manji od 6ice
<Mmike> pogotovo nove 6ice di fakat ima mjesta
<vileni> a zavisi koju generaciju usporedjujes
<vileni> recimo novi civic je presao 4.5m
<Mmike> al' glupi mi dat 200k kuna za novi auto kad mogu recimo kupit ovak nest: http://neostar.hr/rabljena/detalji360?uvjet=7650
<vileni> avensis je 4.7
<vileni> zahrdjao mi browser kad je ucitao opela
<Mmike> jbg, predrasude :)
<vileni> ja volim svoje predrasude
<Mmike> to k'o ivoks i iPhone :)
<vileni> nego, jesi vozio insigniu vec? ja nisam ali svasta cujem o njoj
<vileni> nepobitno je da je to lijep komad auta za te novce
<vileni> makar bio opel
<Mmike> vozio jednom od starigrada do Hvara
<Mmike> al' ne ovu karavan nego neku 
<Mmike> mislim malo noviju
<vileni> pa ako ti pase, nije to lose
<Mmike> 2.2 CDTDTDITDsmrdimdimim
<Mmike> ok je auto, bas fino ide po cesti i lijepo ga je voziti
<Mmike> mazda je nekak vise wroom-wroom
<Mmike> al' ono
<vileni> ma to dizel benzin nema smisla usporedjivati
<Mmike> na 2 godine, za 1500 kuna mjesecno, uz 2 godine besplatnih servisa
<vileni> sad kad u getza sjednem, koji je to smijeh
<vileni> leti na samu pomisao gasa
<vileni> kako te ispadne 1500?
<Mmike> vileni, pa na 2 godine uz 20k kuna ucesca
<Mmike> kajjaznam, tak pise :)
<Mmike> ak smanjim na 10k kuna ucesca onda je 1700 kuna
<Mmike> 1700 kuna koje MOGU FAKIN PRAVDAT K'O TROSAK
<vileni> meni pise 48mj i 1150
<vileni> sa 20k
<Mmike> 48mj
<Mmike> a ja bi 24mj
<Mmike> nebi na 4 godine auto
<Mmike> za 2 godine ovaj vratim i uzmem neki drugi
<vileni> nebi ni ja
<vileni> zato gledam gdje si to mijenjao
<Mmike> pa imas one slidere 
<vileni> mozda mi se ne ucitava to
<Mmike> http://neostar.hr/rabljena/detalji360?uvjet=9377
<Mmike> ovo je oko 2k kuna
<Mmike> a ima i BMW3 :)
<Mmike> touring! :)
<vileni> to ti je malo
<vileni> ali ja bi to
<Mmike> da
<vileni> jel mogu ja kao privatna osoba operativni
<Mmike> to za 3 godine kad dete vise nece morat u sedaljku
<Mmike> vileni, mosh
<Mmike> vileni, sam ne znam dal' ti se isplati to, jer auto moras vratit
<vileni> daj bmw
<Mmike> http://neostar.hr/rabljena/detalji360?uvjet=8211
<Mmike> a nemre ti uc u trosak
<vileni> takvog je brat imao kao zamjenskog
<vileni> kaze da mu to najbolji auto, cak je razmisljao novog hyundaia mijenjati za to :)
<vileni> ali mora biti razuman pa ce ostati na autu koji jos ima garanciju :)
<vileni> i nema 240kkm
<Mmike> pa ovaj ima 100k km
<vileni> ma taj njegov sto je vozio
<vileni> auto je iz uvoza, u 2 godine je nakupio 190kkm
<vileni> cek, znaci tu uzmes auto, placas ga 2 godine, i onda ga vratis?
<vileni> tj, sta ako ga placam 4 godine, onda samo prve dvije imam besplatne servise
<Mmike> vileni, tako je
<Mmike> operativni lizing je u biti najam auta
<Mmike> i ovi kaj ti daju auto izracunaju koliko ce vrijednosti izgubiti u godina koliko ces ga imati
<Mmike> i na osnovu toga ti izracunaju ratu
<Mmike> vileni, imas neku stranicu sa dimenzijama autiju i usporedbama
<Mmike> recimo, mjesta na zadnjim sicevima, prednjim i ino?
<Mmike> ti si resourcefull in that manner :)
<vileni> bas za ta mjesta ne
<vileni> ovdje imas puno podataka o autima http://www.cars-data.com/
<vileni> ali recimo ne kaze ti koji bunker od 550L ima bolji oblik
<vileni> jer recimo u avensisa ne mozes staviti nesklopljeni maxi cosi, dok u scenica mozes
<vileni> a slicne zapremine su 
<Mmike> uh, da
<Mmike> to s kolicima
<Mmike> mazda nas je spasila, ima fakat velik bunker
<Mmike> fred ima hondu accord
<Mmike> iznenadio sam se kak tam nema UOPCE mjesta unutra
<vileni> da, ali imas i prednost da ti se otvara zajedno sa staklom
<vileni> accord samo bunker otvara
<vileni> moze imati i isto litara ali nije isto iskoristivo
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> ja imam 5ta vrata
<Mmike> i to je super, da
<vileni> ja bi ovo sad http://neostar.hr/rabljena/detalji360?uvjet=9932
<vileni> lol, ako stavim ucesce 40kkn, rata mi je 9.42kn
<Mmike> vileni, opce nema moje mazde na cardata
<Mmike> vileni, bed je tih kilavih 110 konja ;)
<Mmike> a mozda i nije
<vileni> Mmike: ma nije neka divota, ali ide kao avensis cca
<vileni> ne treba mi nesto da juri, za to cu imati motor
<vileni> i getza
<vileni> :D
<Mmike> getz, lol :)
<jelly> leo getz
<Mmike> vileni, http://www.automobile-catalog.com/auta_details1.php
<Mmike> vileni, http://www.automobile-catalog.com
<Mmike> u biti
<Mmike> ima sve
<Mmike> Legroom:
<Mmike> 1st row:
<Mmike> 42.3 in / 1074 mm
<Mmike> 2nd row:
<Mmike> 36.5 in / 927 mm
<vileni> ides
<vileni> stavit cu si to u arsenal :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> zdrkano je trazit
<Mmike> dodje mi da im pokradem sve i slozim normaaalno pretrazivanje :D
<SilverSpace> bemti win 10 istaliras i onda ti treba 24h da se sve updejta uz milijon reboota
<SilverSpace> majke ti mile 
<SilverSpace> jos nije gotovo
<jelly> zato skines novi iso
<SilverSpace> jelly: a da :)
<jelly> Microsoft svaki mjesec ili svaki par mjeseci updatea iso
<jelly> i stavi sve zakrpe unutra
<jelly> ko ubuntu i debian point releaseovi
<SilverSpace> jelly: win ima neki cudan updejt svaki put kad promjeni nesto izmjeni citavi update ko da ga ponovo instaliras
<SilverSpace> ko ubuntu kad iz verzije na verziju ides
<jelly> to je super, ali to imaju dvaput godisnje
<jelly> zadnji je Update bio 1703 mislim
<SilverSpace> ne mogu ti sad reci jos stoji na rebootu :)
<SilverSpace> najgore kaj nis ne vidis ni nis ne znas kaj rai win 
<SilverSpace> vrti li ga vrti 
<DomaMuffin> Sin prdne i veli "dodji tata, po kestenu" :) 
<DomaMuffin> Zakaj nema nixa, s njim covjek moze popricat' o stolici kvalu
<DomaMuffin> *kvalitetno
<sillyslux> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxKTBRcVROw
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Nissan GT-R /C - the ultimate remote-control car for gamers :: Duration: 01:39 :: Views: 39,817 uploaded by NissanUK :: 390 likes :: 10 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> jelly, to je nekaj novo?
<Mmike> za windoze
<SilverSpace> jos se nije updejtao 
<SilverSpace> majke ti mile pa koliko tog ima
<SilverSpace> tek 26%
<MadMike> ti vrapca
<SilverSpace> ke?
<SilverSpace> da 1703
<Mmike> e?
<SilverSpace> win zadnja vetzija desetke
#ubuntu-hr 2017-10-12
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: sretna tort^Hrodjendan ti sretan zeliiim 
<bartiduu> pozdrav: imam mozda malo glupo pitanje, gledao ja po netu... dali je moguce preko, to jest na koji nacin je moguce slati skripte na server preko rdp-ja
<bartiduu> koji protokol omogucuje slanje skripti osim ssh
<jelly> bartiduu: govoris li o slanju datoteka ili izvrsavanju naredbi?
<bartiduu> izvrsavanju naredbi
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, :* :)
<bartiduu> FTP moze posluziti kao slanje
<jelly> rdp nije napravljen za to
<bartiduu> jasno
<bartiduu> zato pitam
<jelly> (osim toga, rijetko koji linux ima rdp servis podesen)
<jelly> kaj fali ssh?
<bartiduu> ne zele ga otvorit
<jelly> ssh server se ne mora vrtiti na standardnom portu
<bartiduu> jasno ali ssh mogu zaboraviti
<jelly> ak te veseli, mozes podesiti sshd da ima listener na 3389/tcp koji se inace koristi za rdp
<bartiduu> ok
<jelly> bartiduu: sto znaci "ne zele otvoriti"?
<jelly> koji je cilj?
<jelly> objasni siru sliku, ono sto mislis da bi moglo biti rjesenje mozda nije optimalno i postoji neki ljepsi nacin 
<Mmike> SRETAN MI ROOOOOOOOOODJENDAN :)
<vileni> Mmike: star si!
<vileni> sretan ti rodjendan
<hbogner> Mmike, sretan rodjendan :* :D
 * sillyslux bakes a birthday cake for Mmike, himself and everyone else in the #ubuntu-hr hiphip
<jelly> Mmike: jos malo pa u penziju!
<DomaMuffin> bartiduu: mozes slozit skriptu koja napuni clipboard, pa ga pastea u notepad na remote stroju, pa to snimi izvrsi. Ali to je jako glupo :)
<DomaMuffin> imas remote powershell, kaj ce ti rdp ? 
<DomaMuffin> i bash for windows, kad smo kod toha, pa se  mozes i sshat na taj stroj
<jelly> > Hej, Baš lijepo da se javljaš.  Ima ih jako malo, puno stabala je crklo od zime, pa će cijena bit drukčija. Ali za vas bi moralo bit. Neka još žalo dozore. Znaš da ih mi ne vozimo u plinske komore. :-)
<jelly> > Damir
<jelly> DomaMuffin: remote powershell na linuxima? :-)
<DomaMuffin> Ima remote powershell, a kak ce ga upogonit s linux strane me se ne tice :) For all i care, nek si virtualku digne :)
<DomaMuffin> To je islo u kontekstu skriptarenja
<DomaMuffin> hihi : http://powershellserver.com/
<DomaMuffin> I dzaba je , jebate
<DomaMuffin> Pa odceg ce ljudi zivjet .. 
<DomaMuffin> Smrtonosno oruzje - serija ! http://m.imdb.com/title/tt5164196/
<bartiduu> DomaMuffin: nisam nikada gledao powershell na taj nacin..hvala ti na jos jednoj opciji, idem istrazivat kako
<Mmike> vileni, jesam :)
<Mmike> hbhvala :)
<Mmike> sillyslux, de se dodje jest ta torta? :)
<Mmike> jelly, ja sam u sveckoj slijedeca dva tjedna pa ak bude ispred mogu uzicat 10 kila, ak ce bit, ak nece, onda 5? :)
<sillyslux> hmmm eh jesi me sada... :)
<vileni> Mmike: na low carb si, ili si to suspendirao povodom starenja
<Mmike> jesam jos
<Mmike> trudim se bar :)
<vileni> kakve torte onda
<Mmike> piva ne pomaze a veceras ce se popit neka
<jelly> Mmike: kladdkake ? :-)
<jelly> Mmike: nek dodje bolja polovica pokupit :-)
<Mmike> mogla bi
<Mmike> neznanm ti to sad rec :)
<vileni> hm, kako mogu provjeriti jel conntrack jos radi
<ivoks> ti srca ovaj NY
<ivoks> non-stop neke sirene ili trube
<Mmike> vileni, conntrack -L ?
<Mmike> ivoks, jesi kupio njafon?
<Mmike> jelly, jesi kad nasao/vidio di: a) eksterni punjac za lenovo/thinkpad baterije (da ih mogu punit dok nisu na laptopu), b) poweradapter za thinkpade al' koji se drito u auto usteka
<jelly> Mmike: a) sam moda vidio b) nisam gledao 
<Mmike> jelly, a) imas neku uputdbu? :D
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> x260
<Mmike> ima novi punjac
<Mmike> koji mi je ostao kod majke
<Mmike> i mogu plakat
<Mmike> jebenm ih u mijenjanje
<Mmike> k'o iphone
<Mmike> sve nestandardno
<ivoks> Mmike: ne
<ivoks> Mmike: jeftiniji je u hrvatskoj
<Mmike> kra?
<Mmike> aha, sjecam se da si pisao po FBu
<ivoks> pa da
<Mmike> dam ti ja svoj
<Mmike> pa vidi jel' ti valja
<ivoks> doma bi uzeo na firmu, pa pdv, trosak, ovo ono
<Mmike> pa omsh i vani, ne?.
<Mmike> ja sam tak uzeo boseove QC35
<ivoks> ako stavim iphone iz SAD-a pod racun
<Mmike> u pasadeni kad sam bio sam ih kupio i uredno ih u trosak ubacio
<ivoks> onda ce mi doci i carina
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> vish, da
<Mmike> mene je to iz nekog razloga zaobislo
<ivoks> dvoumim se
<ivoks> mislim da sam odlucio iphonetu dati priliku
<ivoks> ali sto s laptopom
<ivoks> novi xps 13
<ivoks> novi x1
<ivoks> ili macbook pro 13"
<ivoks> xps 13 rose gold izgleda odlicno :)
<civija> mi ga nedavno kupili tajnici :)
<civija> imali smo i prosli xps ali mi se po kvaliteti ne cini blizu X1 ili mac pro
<ivoks> ja sad imam xps 13
<ivoks> mislim da je to najkvalitetniji laptop koji sam ikad imao
<ivoks> a imao sam x200s
<ivoks> nakon tri godine izgleda kao nov
<ivoks> baterija je jos uvijek odlicna
<ivoks> i nista se ne klima
<ivoks> na x200s nakon 3 godine puno toga se klimalo
<civija> ja sam imao x1 3rd gen i sad imam x1 yoga
<civija> ako nista docking je puno bolji nego kod xps-a :)
<ivoks> da, xps nema docking
<ivoks> al meni to ne treba, pa mi to nije uvjet
<civija> ima cak neki docking za xps
<civija> ali je srot teski
<civija> mi smo ih nekoliko zamijenili
<civija> ustekas usb stick a port propadne unutra :)
<jelly> Mmike: punjac steker je onaj kockasti plosnati?
#ubuntu-hr 2017-10-13
<hbogner> zijev
<vileni> jutro
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> petak13
<SilverSpace> odem po kruh i pukne zadnja vanjska guma na biciklu 
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni> SilverSpace: znas sto to znaci
<vileni> da je kruh los
<SilverSpace> vileni: a je :)
<Mmike> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HS2000
<datase> ^ The HS2000), or XD are a series of semi-automatic pistol that are polymer-framed and striker-fired. Manufactured in the city of Karlovac, Croatia by HS Produkt, the Springfield Armory XD, XDM, or XD-S is the marketing name for the...
<Mmike> o tom pricamo na sastanku
<Mmike> :) pol firme voli oruzje ima oruzje jer smije :)
<vrodic[m]> Super firma
<vrodic[m]> Opusteno
<vrodic[m]> Ali steta da se na to trosi vrijeme
<jelly> bolje nego na politiku ili nogomet
<vrodic[m]> Za nogomet se slazem
<vrodic[m]> Zapravo oboje je bolje od ganova
<jelly> nije to oruzje, to je uspjesni hrvatski izvozni proizvod!
<Mmike> ma ovi su ludi za oruzjem
<Mmike> bio jedan lik, ne radi vise s nama, koji je brjiao da ima oruzje 'for protection'
<Mmike> pa su ga ova trojiza izvrijedjali da nek ne sere
<Mmike> i rekli da imaju oruzje jer im je to super
<Mmike> i zato kaj im drzava omogucava da imaju :)
<Mmike> ovaj kde ima toliko usrano nepotrebnih stvari koje se mogu detaljno konfigurirati
<Mmike> uzas
<jelly> da, al dobra stvar je da ih ne moras dirati
<jelly> also very nice kad imas android: kdeconnect
<jelly> ne moram gledat mobitel da bi procitao sms ili notifikaciju
<jelly> i ne moram stisat muziku kad me neko zove
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa di si ti
<Mmike> jelly, i to radi?
<Mmike> kdeconnect?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa eto doma
<Mmike> umoran k'o pas
<jelly> da
<Mmike> jelly, kul! ;) jos jedan razlog da se vratim na android :)
<Mmike> iphone i ubuntu se bas ne vole
<jelly> vecinu tih fichura imas ak imas Meka i iPhone
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj nis ne ides prema dubravi
<Mmike> SilverSpace, slabo
<SilverSpace> jos ti cuvam ljuto 
<Mmike> jelly, vjerojatno, al' mek je toliko braindead 
<Mmike> plus, za poso koji radim mi je beskoristan
<jelly> Mmike: al radi mi na kde-u i xfce, na unityju nema systray pa nemas na sta kliknut
<Mmike> na unityju nema nist
<Mmike> k'o nit na gnome3
<Mmike> fakat sam se trudio
<Mmike> al gnome3 je nefukcionalan
<jelly> kajjaznam, OSX mi je izgledao ok na prvu ruku.  Fale mu virtualni desktopi / workspace valjda
<jelly> a session management ima svaka aplikacija posebno, i to pod mus (apple trazi, valjda)
<SilverSpace> meni fali unity
<SilverSpace> gnome je srot
<SilverSpace> Å¡*
<SilverSpace> na destop necu istalirati novi ubuntu
<SilverSpace> sve dok radi 
<SilverSpace> unity
<jelly> koliko obicno kosta r.pi3? https://smile.amazon.de/dp/B01CD5VC92?m=A2JRPYIQV5S7G7&ref_=v_sp_detail_page
<jelly> 32 eura sa dostavom ~ 240 kn
<SilverSpace> poslije speka i luka najbolje ide gemist
<SilverSpace> https://www.gearbest.com/raspberry-pi/pp_488334.html?wid=21
<jelly> plus carina plus pdv...
<jelly> a ovaj spanjolac gore dostavlja iz EU i pdv je ukljucen
<SilverSpace> ja sam nedavno narucio pyajer android i nis nisu naplatili 
<jelly> to samo znaci da su ponekad lijeni
#ubuntu-hr 2017-10-14
<Hrki> jutro
<Hrki> mi moze netko objasniti recimo ovo
<Hrki> https://www.hpb.hr/izracuni/kalkulator-stednje
<Hrki> ako recimo stavim 100 000kn, a kamata je 1,7
<Hrki> 100000 * 0,017 = 1700
<Hrki> a web kalkulator kaze 3400
<Hrki> aha, jebiga sad mi je sinulo, to je godisnje :D
<Hrki> a ako si na 2 godine, onda je 3400
<Hrki> jebote, kamate su kriminalno male
<sillyslux> 2 godine 3400? sta je to zajeb?
<Hrki> da ja dignem 100000 na 2 godine, kolko bi ja banki morao vratit ?
<sillyslux> 100000 * 1.017 * 1.017 = 103428.90
<Hrki> prije su bile bolje, znam da mi stari za 40 000kn, na 2 god dobio 2000kn kamata
<sillyslux> to su ipak 5 pive, sad tko ih casti?
<sillyslux> da, nedavno, negdje, neke kamate su pale i u minus
<sillyslux> tehnicki bi banke tebi tribala platit da uzmes kredit
<Hrki> pa da
<Hrki> ili da je slicna kamata dok ja njima posudim pare :D
<sillyslux> kao... kad imas pare na bilo kojemu racunu...
<sillyslux> pa ti plati
<sillyslux> banka (govori se, ali ja bas i ne vjerujem) parkiraju svoj visak kod ecb a trenutno ili bar nedavno su to morale platit (negativne kamate)
<jelly> <xingu> jelly: speaking of covers, here's something to test your vp9 on: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=slbfJtewzvE
<datase> ^ YouTube :: London Grammar 'Wicked Game' :: Duration: 02:47 :: Views: 3,885,905 uploaded by GoodMusic :: 22,662 likes :: 569 dislikes :: 0 favorites
#ubuntu-hr 2017-10-15
<Mmike> KDE Neon se updateirao na kde/plazmu/kajvecv 5.11, i od onda se kwin rusi svako malo :(
<sillyslux> i tak... telekom i vodafone u njemackoj poceli s gradnjom 5G gigabit antena
<sillyslux> 2 GBit/s kod telekoma
<sillyslux> za 5G mobitele jos nisam cuo
<Mmike> dobra stvar sa novim laptopom je sto imam skoro 200mbit kroz zrak :)
<sillyslux> hah moj stari bi triba bit b/g/n 150mbit
<sillyslux> ovo tvoje je ac 2x2?
<chaky|work> Mmike: kolega i ja na Arch Linux s novim KDE 5.11 isto imamo problema, tocnije sa SDDM-om. Kod bootanje, ne zeli prikazati login screen, iako se sddm.service uredno pokrenuo. Prebacis se u konzolu, rucno restartas sddm.service, login se pojavi. SDDM je inace uredno eneblan kod bootanja. Ja sam se na kraju prebacio na LightDM, taj mi radi bez problema.
<jelly> hmm, kad dodje 5.11 u debian testing budem to probao
<sillyslux> oar prije ja nikad ne isprobam stvare :(
<sillyslux> ne prije
<sillyslux> prije pola godine sam pogleda xfce dan dva dok sam instalirao novi desktop
<jelly> aha, plasma 5.11 je friska nova od ovog tjedna.  Nije cudno da ima bagova
<jelly> https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.11/dual-monitor-dpi-change-wayland.jpg nice
<sillyslux> razlicite dpi ove za multimonitor?
<sillyslux> hoceli i x to naucit?
<sillyslux> 220/96 je kombinacija koju i ja imam pa na ovome hires koristim terminalemu s velikim fondom :/
#ubuntu-hr 2018-10-08
<jelly> koga ubijaju
<jelly> Mmike, jesam li poslao rezultate za dual Xeon Silver 6140?
<jelly> pardon, xeon gold 6140 veli http://jebo.me/pas/7
<jelly> sad su u pogonu pa više nema testiranja na jednostavan način
<jelly> ne kontam u cemu je ovaj 4-radni tjedan od 10 sati news worthy
<jelly> ostavili su im jednaki fond sati, da su bar smanjili jos ajde de
<obrut> jelly: nista cudno, ja bi recimo pristao na to da 4 dana radim 10h i onda imam tri dana fraj
<obrut> pogotovo ssto se cesto zalomi da radim po 9-10h dnevno :)
<obrut> "samo da jos ovo napravim"
<jelly> drugo da su smanjili na 36 ili 32 sata a ostavili istu placu :-)
<obrut> ne bi se bunio
<hrvoje> to uopće nije loša ideja ... ionak uvijek odguliš više ili kad dođeš doma jednostavno moraš nešto pogledati jer te kopka :)
<sillyslux> https://twitter.com/nkbtnk/status/1049163288771084288
<obrut> node treba zabranit ustavom
<sillyslux> nee
#ubuntu-hr 2018-10-09
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kaj ces sad kad vise nema G+  ? :) https://gizmodo.com/googles-failed-social-network-google-will-be-no-more-1829602740
<obrut> stogod ovo da su mijenjali s mrezom na ubuntuu, nisu dobro napravili :P
<BotaniCar> Ne znam kaj su mijenjali, ali znam da moja wireless kartica nije podrzana od ubuntu 15, pa i dalje na 18ici moj mali gleda crtice - prek vajrlesa. Works by magic. 
<Hrki> BotaniCar: pa sta, netko je ustvari u koristio G+? :D
<obrut> ja cak poznajem jednog koji je :)
<BotaniCar> Hrki: evo ti SilverSpace , pa ga ismijavaj :) Frajer sad krsi ruke i ne zna kaj bi :) Zakleo se krvlju da nece otvarati FB account, a ovo je sad propalo :( 
<jelly> BotaniCar: mastodon!
<obrut> jelly: ali mastodon je vise twitter pandan :)
<BotaniCar> :) 
<jelly> možeš staviti veći limit, možeš staviti slike, kaj ćeš više
<BotaniCar> ^^
<obrut> btw. ja koji nisam na nit jednoj drustvenoj mrezi osim onog linkedina sam cak isao isprobati taj mastodon, razmisljam da dignem server
<BotaniCar> Ijuf sto sam nepismen, mislio sam da se pise mastodonT
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWFWazj7Ud8
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Mastodon - The Motherload [Official Video] :: Duration: 05:02 :: Views: 6,437,136 uploaded by Mastodon :: 39,600 likes :: 2,588 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> danas me nemojte uzimati za ozbiljno, malo sam grogi, uvijek se razbolim za praznik ili produzeni vikend ili GO
<BotaniCar> Ja se vise ne sjecam zivota bez neke bolesti ..
<obrut> ja se vise ne sjecam zivota
<Hrki> ja se vise ne sjecam bezbriznog zivota :D
<Hrki> prvi put cujem za mastadon, znaci i opensource social vec postoji
<Hrki> svasta :D
<obrut> decentraliziran stovise
<sillyslux> lol cyber guardian https://www.moj-posao.net/Posao/400094/Cyber-Guardian-mz
<sillyslux> https://www.moj-posao.net/Posao/400093/Red-Team-Ninja-Penetration-tester-mz
<Mmike> BotaniCar!
<Mmike> obrut!
<Mmike> svi!
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> Jel' bi netko kupio, mozda, Gainwardovu GTX780 Phantom?
<BotaniCar> Kak se racuna storage pricing u amazonu , ako ne znam koliko get/put requesta cu imati: tojest, kako izracunam trosak samog imanja podataka tamo, da samo budu prisutni ? 
<obrut> to je visa matematika... recimo drzanje na glacieru je skroz jeftino, ali zato povlacenje podataka nije bas jeftino ako se sjetis da bi malo vise toga :)
<BotaniCar> Mislim migrirati neke virtualke tamo, prvi korak mi je da img fajl puknem gore za import, vec tu sam stao jer nemrem jasno razluciti ni koliko me dodje da podaci "budu" tam :)
<BotaniCar> S3 pricing, ako nisam bio jasan, o tome pricam.
<BotaniCar> Ovaj kalkulator je malo jasniji, ali ne znam jel tocan ( https://calculator.s3.amazonaws.com/index.html = 
<BotaniCar> Vezano: kak izvucem kumulativ http requesta za apache ( bilo kakav, ali mi dolazni i odlazni trebaju odvojeno ako je ikako moguce ), moram pobrojati requeste radi billinga )
<BotaniCar> AKo pocnem iz logova cupati broj pojavljivanja izraza "POST", dobit cu nekaj krivo, gotovo sam siguran :)
<BotaniCar> Idem rebootat kantu, jeben ti linux, sad me i oni forsaju da rebootam nakon nadogradnje - nemrem tipkat ni u editor ni u libre :) 
<obrut> ke ? :) ja ne znam kad sam *moro* rebootat linux nakon updatea
<BotaniCar> obrut: YMMW :) 
<BotaniCar> Jasno da me brojanje post requesta dovelo nigdje, nakon prvog brojanja sam isao gledati izvore, pol toga mi napravi nagios/munin :) 
<nicols> zdravo!
<nicols> @dodobas kakvi su to odlazni pozivi koje trebas kjuat?
<dodobas> prerecorded voice + DTMF 
<dodobas> 3rd party API koji se koristi za 'uspostavljanje' telefonskih poziva, ima samo 32 dostupne linije, i nema nikakav interni queuing ... tipa posalje se 50 zahtjeva za pozive ... 25-30 ih prodje, a ostalih 20-25 faila 
<dodobas> prema dokumentaciji ... iza tog APIa je ili Freeswitch ili asteriks
<dodobas> nemam nikakvu kontorlu nad tim
<dodobas> ali me zanima 'koja' komponenta bi trebala queuat pozive
<nicols> aha .... asterisk ima tzv. call files, i to u principu radi poprilično jednostavno, i ima nekakv queue ... ali nisam to do sad trošio za voice pozive, pa moram malo istražit 
<dodobas> ne moras, osim ako ti nije zanimljivo ... :)
<obrut> ako se dobro sjecam, callfiles je da mu tutnes doslovno tekst fajl u odredjenom formatu u outgoing queue i ovaj krene dialat
<obrut> to sam dosta koristio nekad davno
<obrut> outgoing queue -> obican spool direktorij
<obrut> i naravno moveas fajl :) atomic operation je must :)
<dodobas> i to bi kao trebao paralerizirati ovisno o broju dostupnih linija 
<obrut> to ti nece samo po sebi paralelizirati
<obrut> u tom istom davnom rjesenju se meni skripta bavila paralelizacijom, sama je racunala broj zauzetih kanala i pucala te fajlove kad se neka linija oslobodila
<nicols> da, to je spool
<obrut> dodobas: tebe to zanima iskljucivo queueing outgoing pozive ?
<nicols> u call fajlu možeš definirat MaxRetries, RetryTime
<Mmike> dodobas!
<Mmike> ma nemoj me!
<Mmike> DODOBAS!!!!
<Mmike> <3 <3 <3 <3
<Mmike> Moje je srce ljubavlju sad ispunjeno
<nicols> tako da, ako neki pozivi failaju ako nema dosta kanala, retry će ih okinut nakon nekog vremena ponovno
<dodobas> Mmike: pusi kitu
<nicols> Mmike: ak si došo samo trolat, možeš odmah van :-P
<Mmike> nicols, gledam kak ces fejlat s asteriskom da mogu ja uletit :)
<nicols> hahhahahahha
<nicols> sad si specejalista i za to? :D
<nicols> ja koristim taj call files za slanje faksova samo
<nicols> ali možeš s tim radit što god
<obrut> ja sam prije slanje faksova inicirao preko tih call fajlova, a onda sam presao na originate komandu
<dodobas> a ima li nacin da se 'sazna' koliko je trenutno aktivnih akcija? ili neki status akcije, tipa dal je u retry statusu ...
<obrut> hmm, dobro pitanje... ja sam bas zbog bolje kontrole odustao od call fajlova nego sam sa skriptom pozivao originate komande i slusao na asterisk evente da dobijem status poziva... i sam upravljao retryevima i svim
<dodobas> tako znaci ... 
<obrut> uglavnom, preko asterisk evenata mozes znati sta se dogadja gdje :)
<obrut> pa znas jel se nije javio ili je zauzet ili je neka greska zbog koje nema smisla dialat opet
<nicols> možeš radit što god. kroz call files možeš slat neke varijable u kanal, modificirat ih i rokat u bazu ili štogod hoćeš ... imaš i posebnu extenziju "failed" gdje možeš pratit ${REASON} varijablu :)
<dodobas> ok, idem pogledat sto radi taj 3rd party lib, jer sam naletio na 'Call.originate', ali cini se da nema event handlera
<dodobas> hvala svima
<nicols> https://www.voip-info.org/asterisk-manager-api-action-originate/
<nicols> https://www.voip-info.org/asterisk-auto-dial-out
<nicols> pa vidi što ti više paše
<dodobas> ah well ... ima otvoreni issue iz 2013 :)  ..https://github.com/adhearsion/adhearsion/issues/310
<BotaniCar> The new i9-9900K has a turbo clock speed of 5GHz (and a base clock speed of 3.6GHz ) - za samo 500$ ! https://gizmodo.com/intel-conquers-the-mountain-amd-famously-died-on-and-pr-1829600107
<obrut> BotaniCar: jel trebas dalekovod drito do Krskog za to ili ? :P
<obrut> dodobas: da, problem je sto ne dobis odma neki normalan rezultat :) ja sam zato originatao poziv async, listenao na evente i cekao na evente/responseove vezane uz moj poziv (preko action id-a)... 
<BotaniCar> obrut: kome je to jos vazno, ako imam dost' struje za graficku, naci ce se i za CPU :) 
<obrut> BotaniCar: jebiga, ja furam samo ove integrirane graficke i za moje potrebe rade skroz ok :) imam gomilu kompova doma i svi upaljeni vjerojatno manje trose od prosjecnog gejmerskog kompa :)
<BotaniCar> Svi tvoji kompovi doma, ako dobro pamtim, trose manje od TV-a :) 
<obrut> bome da :P 
<obrut> al sad kako se preuredjuje stan, imacu mjesta za vecu telku :) bas me zanima koliko ce ta trosit :)
<BotaniCar> Krucijalno je da ju ne spajas na naponsku mrezu, na taj se nacin postizu ustede i do 100%  !
<SilverSpace> dam
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj nema g+ nisam odavno tu nešto stavio 
<SilverSpace> bilo je tu na g+ dobrih grupa 
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DpEGFbDXoAAhuCq?format=jpg
<SilverSpace> ljuta mješavina za mesinu :)
<dodobas> ma Linus je sve shebo ... on je bio jedini koji je koristio g+ (a da ja znam ... ) i sad kako se 'smirio' propo g+ ... 
<SilverSpace> dodobas: eee :)
<dodobas> kupio chaj ... chill/cherry rooibos ... fora :)
<SilverSpace> nisam vidio to 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DpD8go5W0AAr_aj?format=jpg
<Mmike> kaj nece nitko grafucku?
<SilverSpace> Habanero čokolada
<SilverSpace> Mmike: a kaj ce nam grafa
<Mmike> a kajjaznam
<Mmike> da se igrate modernog need for speeda :)
<SilverSpace> tko se jos igra :)
<SilverSpace> Habanero čokolada to samo u rukavicama možeš dirati 
<SilverSpace> nakon mljevenja sa još nekim travama iso mirisati 
<SilverSpace> koji zajeb
<SilverSpace> jos sad u nosu grije 
<dodobas> SilverSpace: jel prodajes ti sto tih proizvoda ?
<SilverSpace> ma ne više podjelim 
<SilverSpace> nemam bas nesto puno ono za nas 
<SilverSpace> nakon mjesec dana korištenja ja zadovoljan AMD Ryzen 5 2400G with Radeon Vega Graphics @ 8x 3.6GHz
<SilverSpace> to solidno radi 
<dodobas> koja para ?
<SilverSpace> dodobas: misliš na sveukupno koliko je računalo došlo 
<dodobas> a sta jos ima unutra ?
<SilverSpace> cca 6000 bez monitora, miša i tipkovnice
<SilverSpace> 16G rama ssd disk i skupa asua ploca
<nicols> dodobas: https://www.voip-info.org/asterisk-reason-variable/
<dodobas> nicols: da, ali ovi debosi koriste freeswitch, preko XMPPa snekim Rayo protokolom ... :)
<hbogner> dodobas, znaci ipak nije asterisk
<nicols> odo ja lovit mewtwo-a :-P
<nicols> ajd bok
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DpFA3LzW4AUC_67?format=jpg
<SilverSpace> no da
<obrut> mogu ja pokzat dvije fotke snimljene istim foticem na kojima ce bit takva razlika :)
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DpE7xJKWwAE8gQE?format=png
<SilverSpace> obrut: pa naravno :)
<obrut> hmm, skupo je to :P
<SilverSpace> i za mene
<SilverSpace> 200 max damm za tulifon
<SilverSpace> jebo dostavu javili u petak za danas isporuku do 16h i kaj mislis jesu li nisu se ni javili 
<SilverSpace> pimoroni mi se javi melom ko da sam čeh 
<SilverSpace> ahoj
<SilverSpace> panenko 
<obrut> stas narucio ?
<obrut> bas sam od njih danas dobio sapm
<obrut> s/sapm/spam/
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: a ništa gledam zero w da bi si novi uzeo 
<SilverSpace> https://zerostem.io/installation/
<SilverSpace> i ovo bi si mogao uzeti
<SilverSpace> sad sam malo u kujcu sa lovom pa cu morati za to sve malo pricekati
#ubuntu-hr 2018-10-10
<Mmike> zakaj ne naprave pixel-mini
<BotaniCar> Došao Pero kod doktora, -Doktore imam problem! Svako jutro serem u 8h. 
<BotaniCar> - Pa, Å¡ta je tu problem ?
<BotaniCar> - Budim se u 9h.
<vileni> jutro
<BotaniCar> o/
<dodobas> yutro, supatnici ...
<sillyslux> huh... http://flatkill.org/
<BotaniCar> Dobar clanak, thx
<Mmike> BotaniCar, kak da maknem usera
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> iznova :)
<BotaniCar> Od kuda ? 
<BotaniCar> Ja ih obicno zamolim da napuste prostorije firme. 
<BotaniCar> Ako ne, zovi zastitare
<Mmike>  BotaniCar natipkao sam u file exploderu u windowsima: \\serverosh, i ovaj me spojio, pitao za user/password, spojio se gore, sve super
<BotaniCar> Ili ga sam baci kroz prozor
<Mmike> i onda sam skuzio da sam krivog usera naptipkao, sad bih to promijenio
<Mmike> kak da to napravim? :D
<Mmike> jel' mogu kak bez da se odlogiravam?
<BotaniCar> net use <driveletter>: \\<server>\<sharename> /USER:<domain>\<username> <password> /PERSISTENT:YES # taknekaj ? 
<Mmike> ?!
<Mmike> kaj nemrem kliknit negdje
<BotaniCar> mozes i tako, ali mislio sam da ti se tipka. Maknes stari share, odklikas kroz sucelje i napravis isti takav, i  stavis kvacl na "connect using different credentials" ili taknekaj
<Mmike> nemam share
<Mmike> nisam napravio share, samo sam u exploreru otisao na \\server
<Mmike> i sad je ovaj zapamtio tog usera
<Mmike> a ja bi nekog drugog
<BotaniCar> Aha, ne bi radio maping shera, nego samo browsao s drugim kredencijama ? 
<BotaniCar> net use \\somecomputeronmynetwork\somelocation$ /delete ( nemres odklikat brisanje kredencija )
<BotaniCar> "net use * /d" ce pobrisati isto za sve sherove
<BotaniCar> Vele ljudi na netu da treba i "workstation" servis restartati, nemam na cemu probati da potvrdim. 
<BotaniCar> Ha, osho sam do kolegice, lupio "win" tipku i poceo kucat "manage passwords", ima GUI za upravljanje ! 
<BotaniCar> Majko Bonzja, moram cesce koristiti powershell ! Remove-SmbMapping -RemotePath \\somecomputeronmynetwork\somelocation$
<Mmike> net use * /d
<Mmike> thnx :)
<Mmike> e, a
<BotaniCar> Ali ... powershell ! :) 
<Mmike> kak da shutdownam win10, za pravo, po defaultu ode u 'hibernate' ?
<BotaniCar> Kak sad shutdownas ? Nemam windowse pa mi je teko reci, ali brijem da kad kliknem "signout" ponudi hocu li sleep/hibernaciju/poweroff
<Mmike> nop, kad odem na logoff samo me odlogira
<Mmike> a kad odem na win-start, pa odaberem onaj poweroff button imam: sleep, update and shutdown, update and restart
<Mmike> i kad izaberem update and shutdown, hibernira, ne shutdowna
<BotaniCar> Ne znam. A, hibernaciju moras imati ? Ako ne, zgasi to. Jos bus oslobodil 200GB mjesta ( ti ono imas stroj s 128GB RAMa, ili sam te pomijesal s nekim ?)
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> zgodno je to
<Mmike> po defaultu
<Mmike> al' sad mi treba shutdown
<Mmike> naso: shutdown /s /t 0
<Mmike> :)
<BotaniCar> Kajaznam, reci mu iz prompta da se zgasi. 
<BotaniCar> Mene defaultno ponasanje koje si opisao zajebava jos od Win8 , jer imam multiboot, pa windowsi razjebu sve s tom tihom hibernacijom koja to nije. 
<Mmike> mrmlj, kad chrome downloadira nesto , onda farba taskbar
<Mmike> kao, koliko posto jos ima
<Mmike> ona glupa zelenkasta boja, k'o na windozama
<Mmike> e, i kad se to desava desktgop mi spor za popizdit
<Mmike> dodobas :*
<dodobas> ma gle, neces me dovuci na #ubuntu-hr kanal, nema sanse :)
 * BotaniCar gleda u cudu
<Mmike> jelly, jel' se mora nest posebno napraviti da bi ssh koristio AESNI za recimo aes-128 ?
<Mmike> nah, tulav sam, testiram prema nekom starom AMDu koji nema aesni
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> ide li tko od vas u ameriku? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ne radi mi onaj kabl
<Mmike> ono je za 'krivi smjer'
<Mmike> kad je DP output, a HDMI input 
<Mmike> :/
<Mmike> hdmi->dp mora bit aktivan, najcesce se, koliko vidim, napaja iz USBa
<Mmike> demit :)
<Mmike> glupi monitor koji nema HDMI input
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: dell 
<SilverSpace> ja kupio ploču koja ima DP
<SilverSpace> samo radi toga
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ma, NUC hocu instalirat
<Mmike> a nuc ima hdmi
<Mmike> a monitor nema hdmi
<sillyslux> hocu i ja nuka
<SilverSpace> Mmike: imas DVI-D ulaz i na njega bi trebao ici hdmi adapter 
<SilverSpace> bar kod mene na drugom radi za rpi na dell nisam probao
<Mmike> nemam hdmi->dvi adapter
<Mmike> imam DVI->HDMI :)
<sillyslux> ali i ta ne rade u oba smjera?
<SilverSpace> taj ne radi ak ti dao BotaniCar 
<SilverSpace> imam ga i ja
<SilverSpace> https://sep.yimg.com/ay/kvm-switch/nti-hdmif-dvidm-1.gif
<SilverSpace> trebao bi prekopati po kutijama mozda ima ja
<Mmike> SilverSpace, botanicar mi je dao DP->HDMI, a meni treba HDMI->DP
<Mmike> a imam DVI->HDMI od prije, al' treba mi HDMI-DVI  ;) jer bi onda mogao to upiknut u ovaj monitor
<Mmike> ili moram sjest pred telku i instaliravat nuc pred njom
<SilverSpace> aha
<SilverSpace> DVI-D nemam 
<SilverSpace> imam dvi-i
<SilverSpace> kupi novi monitor :)
<Mmike> kaj je dvi-d a kaj je dvi-i?
<CrazyLemon> dvi-d ima crtu ako se ne varam a dvi-i je crtaless :D
<Mmike> e :)
<mf69it> c
#ubuntu-hr 2018-10-11
<Mmike> BotaniCar, https://www.chipoteka.hr/artikl/130590/adapter-hdmi-a-m-displayport-12-z-delock-62667-crni-6129272392
<Mmike> to mi treba :D
<SilverSpace> jutr
<SilverSpace> auch 
<SilverSpace> puno para
<Mmike> a jbg, treba mi
<SilverSpace> Mmike: dvi-d i dvi-i imaju razliciti broj pinova 
<SilverSpace> tj neki raspored koji ne idu u isti utor
<SilverSpace> ta dva ne mozes spojiti 
<SilverSpace> tak bi si kupio Chromecast ovaj novi 
<SilverSpace> konacno ima smisla 
<SilverSpace> ide li tko u ameriu :)
<SilverSpace> kameriku*
<SilverSpace> kameriku 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ide frend
<Mmike> mogu ga zicat ak osh
<SilverSpace> uzeno bi ovaj novi 
<SilverSpace> https://www.bug.hr/gadgeti/treca-generacija-chromecasta-bez-vecih-novosti-6214
<SilverSpace> ne znam dali su ga pustili u prodaju 
<SilverSpace> 1080p
<SilverSpace> prije je bio 720
<SilverSpace> https://www.chipoteka.hr/artikl/137036/media-player-google-chromecast-2-streamer-6129277482
<SilverSpace> ovo je stari 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: 40eura dobije odmene tam je 35dolara
<SilverSpace> Chromecast 3
<Mmike> SilverSpace, veceras se vidim s icom pa pitam
<SilverSpace> lol nije više zub nego je brk :) https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DpNPk1lWwAESOTs?format=jpg
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ajde zamoli ga
<SilverSpace> kutija mi netreba samo uređaj :)
<jelly> Mmike: hdmi i dvi-d su isti kufer, adapteri i kablovi su pasivni (iako neki imaju ledicu)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: na koji tije sad dell monitor ulaz spojen komp
<SilverSpace> ja sam sad pazio da ploca ima izlaz DP samo radi dell monitora
<Mmike> SilverSpace, komp mi je spojen preko DVIja, graficka ima DVI, monitor ima DVI
<Mmike> a drugi komp (serverosh) mi je spojen preko VGA kabla - to je tek tol'ko da mogu gledat zash se nece bootat
<Mmike> tehnicki bih mogao spojiti komp preko DPa jer imam graficku koja ima DP
<Mmike> nemam pojma jel' bih time sto dobio
<Mmike> pa se nisam nikad zafrkavao
<Mmike> a ovaj adapter mi treba samo da mogu NUC skonfigurirat za stolom, da ne moram sjedit pred telkom
<SilverSpace> kod mene DP radi super bes greške 
<SilverSpace> dp bi u praksi trebao imati bolju sliku od dvi 
<SilverSpace> sve to pada u vodu ako je monitor ogranicen rezolucijom ako grafa može isporuciti vecu rezoluciju
<SilverSpace> ne znam trkeljam
<SilverSpace> evo sad sam si narucio Mini HDMI Male to DVI-D 24+1 za rpi zero pa cu vidjeti dali to radi sad moram spajati na tv isto ko i ti nuc
<jelly> DP uglavnom ima veci bandwidth pa je vjerojatno lakse gurati 120Hz ili 4k ili 10bpp kroz njega, ak je rezolucija samo 1080p60 slika ce biti ista, digitalno je digitalno
<SilverSpace> jelly: aha to je to 
<SilverSpace> za rpi mi nije važan uopce hdmi samo kad ga napocetku moram konfiguruati onda ssh i vnc 
<Mmike> jelly, 1920x1200, nemam pojma koja frekva
<Mmike> vjerojatno 60Hz
<Mmike> bum bas probo DP tek toliko, pa da vidimo....
<SilverSpace> 60 da
<jelly> ako nisi platio $$$ za gejmerski monitor, nece biti ni 120 niti 144Hz
<Mmike> jelly, bas mi kolega veli, nema nikakvog improvementa, mozda daisy-chaining, i power management, ali sto se slike tice - nist
<jelly> drugo da ide sa vga na dp
<Mmike> kaj
<Mmike> DP kabl od 2 metra je 400 kuna?!
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> sve te kable ne kupujem kod nas 
<SilverSpace> deru nas samo tako 
<jelly> jel od zlata
<sillyslux> lol, znam za ducane izvan hrvatske, marza na kable je najnaj
<sillyslux> deru oni svugdje
<sillyslux> ne samo nasi nas
<sillyslux> Unauthenticated remote root access possible when RSH service is enabled
<sillyslux> i 31 drugi sec advisory prije 18 sati?! https://kb.juniper.net/InfoCenter/index?page=content&channel=SECURITY_ADVISORIES&cat=SIRT_1&&actp=&sort=datemodified&dir=descending&max=1000&batch=15&rss=true&itData.offset=0
<jelly> rsh nesiguran?!
<sillyslux> If RSH service is enabled on Junos OS and if the PAM authentication is disabled, a remote unauthenticated attacker can obtain root access to the device.
<jelly> (rsh je nesiguran kao protokol, oduvijek)
<sillyslux> kaja znam
<jelly> zato je finac i izmislio ssh
<sillyslux> ah nije to nesto ontop?
<jelly> ne
<jelly> rsh, rexec, rlogin su svi cleartext i apsolutno se ne smiju koristiti ni ukljuciti osim u sigurnoj mrezi (npr. vpn); zato taj konkretni exploit nije toliko problematican koliko se doima
<jelly> nitko pametan to ne koristi, a onaj koji nema drugog izbora je vec odavno morao zasarafiti pristup managementu za svoju mreznu opremu na drugi nacin
<sillyslux> ok
<sillyslux> sta je danas? srida? odo malo riskonfat desktop, uredit dotfajlse i zavrsit taj pr za liferea :)
<jelly> četvrtak
<SilverSpace> petak
<hrvoje> subota
#ubuntu-hr 2018-10-12
<dodobas> supatnici :)
<obrut> dodobas: djes ti ? :) nema te nigdje nista na kanalu i odjednom ispadnes s nekim pbxicama :)
<dodobas> e bruto ... :)
<dodobas> evo nedavno prosla godina dana, kako radim u vlastitoj tvrtci ... uglavnom za neke amerikance na pla radnog vremena, pa ostatak vremena po malo, ponekad neki drugi projekt, a ponekad nista, kako mi se sprdne ...
<obrut> znaci i ti u poduzetnike :)
<obrut> delas od doma ili si negdje uzeo ured ?
<dodobas> trenutno ... skovtam na faksu ... radio sam od doma jedno 8 mjeseci, onda se preselio u novi privremeni stan u kojem ne mogu radit ... pa sad skvotam na faksu
<dodobas> razmisljao sam o uredu, ali ne zelim biti sam u uredu ... mozda kad bi se skupilo vise zainteresiranih pa uzmemo nesto zajedno :)
<dodobas> obrut: ne znam koliko je to poduzetno ... i dalje prodajem ruke ... umjesto proizvoda ... :)
<obrut> pa da... iako nesto s nekom ekipom dogovaram da krenemo u prodaju proizvoda :)
<obrut> imamo ideju, cak i proof of concept, imamo i potencijalne korisnike... sad to treba razvit do kraja
<obrut> i mozda cemo trebat developera :)
<dodobas> obrut: pa javi ... :)
<dodobas> ide tko na ? https://iot.bug.hr/
<dodobas> hmm, nema vise dostupnih ulaznica...
<obrut> razmisljao sam ici na to, ali imam feeling da ce to biti cisti marketing i blablatructruc
<obrut> zanima me ovaj HT-ov narrow band iot, imaju cjenik, ali nigdje nikakvih detalja
<dodobas> do share
<obrut> pogledao sam jedno 5 videa, procitao 10-tak clanaka ni nigdje nisam nasao niti jednu referencu za tu tehnologiju gdje opisuje kako krajnji korisnik dobiva te podatke :)
<obrut> dakle ima sve, koji band, koja modulacija, bla bla... ali nitko nigdje ne spominje kako na kraju dobijes podatak sa senzora :P
<dodobas> a magijom ... :)
<obrut> otiso bi na taj bug show samo da upilim htovca :)
<obrut> iako, mogao bi to i ovako, raspitat se tko se bavi pa ako je netko poznat, nazvat i pitat :)
<SilverSpace> jutr
<obrut> ih, vidim da ce na tom forumu pricat jedan HT-ovac s kojim ne znam jesam li vise u dobrim odnosima :) odnosno, ne znam jel lud na mene jer se nisam dao zajebavat :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: vidim da se nisi bas u dobrim odnosima sa njima raziso :)
<dodobas> obrut: a gdje si ti ?
<obrut> SilverSpace: pa nije bas, ostao sam u skroz ok odnosima, angaziraju me za neke stvari
<obrut> dodobas: ja isto imam svoju firmu i radim za jednu slovensku firmu :)
<SilverSpace> https://youtu.be/5xGOs5X0hNU
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Helikopteri Black Hawk sletjeli u Zagreb :: Duration: 00:48 :: Views: 210 uploaded by Jutarnji list :: 8 likes :: 1 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSpace> obrut: aa samo sa nekima :) sve to ide u rok sluzbe
<dodobas> obrut: hmm, kao da se sjecam toga ... :)
<obrut> SilverSpace: ovo s ovim je bio tipicno hrvacki poso: nabavljamo neku opremu, ja clan tehnickog tima koji radi evaluaciju, tehnicki tim odabere platformu i odjednom od ovog dodje direktiva da odaberemo drugog vendora... sto mi naravno nismo htjeli :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> mister profit
<dodobas> tako to ide ... jedan dan na poso dodjes s kravatom krive boje ... i dobis otkaz :)
<jelly> posal!  Nakon 3 dana bolovanja i rad od kuce je dobar
<SilverSpace> jebote ovi po povim trgovinama nisu normalni. tko im to slaze konfiguracije Stave RYZEN 5 2400G i onda u to racunalo i graficku GTX 1050 Ti
<jelly> dobra strana rada od doma: ne moras oblacit hlace cijeli dan
<jelly> SilverSpace: onaj tko hoce prodati 1050Ti?
<SilverSpace> jelly: ah 
<SilverSpace> konfiguracija nema smisla
<obrut> jelly: mene su uvijek na webexima zajebavali da upalim kameru i ustanem :)
<obrut> da vide jesam li u gacama :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> da
<jelly> losa strana rada od doma: ne moras oblacit hlace cijeli dan
<jelly> sa starim skypeom bi otvorio drugi akaunt na mašini na poslu, nazvao se i imao zvuk iz ureda i povremeno gromkim glasom na zvučnicima tamo komentirao događanja
<jelly> obrut: i, bio si u kratkim klacama ili?
<obrut> nisam ustao :)
<obrut> uglavnom sam u gacama cijeli dan :)
<jelly> a wifebeater
<jelly> (potkosulja bez rukava)
<DomaMuffin> nasao se jedan mission-critical debian iz 2008 koji sam morao dovesti u "stable" 🙂
<DomaMuffin> Kaj god je 20008 bila poslovna aplikacija , a islo je na ljunax, ovi su uzeli :) 
<DomaMuffin> sad moram imat' bar 4 verzije php-a i pajtona, i 6 java. 
<DomaMuffin> Also, imaju selenium testove radjene za verziju iz WW2 :) 
<DomaMuffin> To ce sigurno radit' iz prve - error on line 1
<DomaMuffin> Ahaha,da, i potrgan redmine ( ruby) :) 
<DomaMuffin> krv ti jebem 
<obrut> ruby, ror i ostale pizdarije treba zabranit poveljom UN-a (isto kao node.js i ostale js perverzije)
<DomaMuffin> Pa dobro, koliko ja jezika moram pricat' kao sistemac, otic cu sefici da mi da 20 keki ili radije idem pisati juniorski kod i govnati, nego cistiti govna :) 
<dodobas> vlastita govna su najukusnija ... :)
<obrut> ja onak, kao znam dosta programskih jezika, neke samo osnove, ali dovoljno za snaci se oko nekih stvari... instaliravao sam svakave pizdarije, poprilicno znam sa web serverima, process modelima i takvih pizdarijama
<obrut> ali taj faking redmine, gitlab i slicne aplikacije, to je nocna mora
<obrut> cak i ako iz paketa instaliras ne znaci da ce sve radit kako spada
<obrut> upgradeovi traju i traju, a cpu usage skace na milion
<obrut> faking gitlab, samo promjena passworda korisnika, 4 core cpu, traje ne znam ni sam koliko, valjda 10 minuta se cpu vrti na 100%... ono, wtf
<DomaMuffin> ha da kad procrawla pol interneta da se javi rodbini i povuce dependencye za koje ti nije ni rekao da ih treba. 
<obrut> sto me sjeti na: http://classicprogrammerpaintings.com/post/142737403879/programmers-at-work-maintaining-a-ruby-on-rails
<jelly> dobro, ali onda uzimas kruh iz usta koderima koji znaju strikati u tome a nemaju podloge za razviti cijelu stvar bottom up
<jelly> jel bolje imati subpar napisan softver koji trosi 20x vise resursa nego sto treba, ili nemati softver uopce
<obrut> uvijek ima alternativa :P
<obrut> inace, gitlab sam vrtio doma i presao na giteu :P
<obrut> gitlab mi je nekad zakuco 4core cpu i pojeo 8 GB rama... gitea se vrti na rpiju i imas rama za jos gro stvari :P
<dodobas> heh
<jelly> ovi opet imaju vps za 2 eura https://www.ultravps.eu/en/vps/
<dodobas> jeez ta gitea izgleda ko github ... 
<SilverSpace> uh
<Mmike> op op
<SilverSpace> op op 
<SilverSpace> hop
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi priupitao za chromecast
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jesam, jesam
<Mmike> SilverSpace, budem ja kupio to preko amazona i dao adresu americku da donesu
<Mmike> pa on dofura sve
<Mmike> dofurat ce i meni tastaturu za laptop, s backlitom :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ooo thx 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: bas sad gledam na google store https://store.google.com/us/config/chromecast
<SilverSpace> jel to salju kod nas 
<SilverSpace> i kod nas 
<SilverSpace> na amazon ga nema 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ma, chromecast nije bed nac
<Mmike> ne sekiraj se
<SilverSpace> aha
<SilverSpace> chromecast 3 g
<SilverSpace> ovo je samo za amere
<SilverSpace> jebo ih sretne :)
<jelly> pazi da ne dobijes NTSC verziju a nase televizije su PAL 
 * jelly se skriva
<SilverSpace> jelly: mislim da nema samo ntcs 
<SilverSpace> ntsc*
<obrut> jel netko gledo koje su razlike izmedju novog i starog chromecasta ?
<CrazyLemon> ak se ne varam ovaj novi sad je FHD
<CrazyLemon> pa ac wlan?
<SilverSpace> obrut: 720 a novi 1080
<SilverSpace> i nesto je brzi
<SilverSpace> obrut: https://www.bug.hr/gadgeti/treca-generacija-chromecasta-bez-vecih-novosti-6214
<obrut> hmm, sto da ? :)
<obrut> nisam iskreno uopce provjeravao koja rezolucija je dok sam gledo eurosport preko toga :)
<SilverSpace> zato ga do sad nisam ni nabavio kaj je bio samo 720
<SilverSpace> doduse ima i verzija 4k
<SilverSpace> duplo skuplja
<SilverSpace> hm ne mogu se nakon nekog vremena spojiti na zero pi sa ssh 
<SilverSpace> izgleda da se ugasi wifi nakon nekog mirovanja
<SilverSpace> moram ga probudit pingom 
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DpPZVMPXUAIbnjZ?format=jpg
<DomaMuffin> BTW, lazu ovi iz ownclouda, nemres nadograditi 8.11 na 10.0.3
<DomaMuffin> 10.0.3 nema za download, a s 10.nekaj.drugo nece
<DomaMuffin> mores 8>9>10
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: pa svi lazu 
<SilverSpace> kaj bi ti istinu 
<DomaMuffin> Ne lazu svi, ja sam ti sad napisao istinu! 
<SilverSpace> cek si siguran :)
<DomaMuffin> Morao sm ici provjeriti. Sad vise nisam siguran :) 
<SilverSpace> joj tesko mi danas 
<SilverSpace> m giht me jebe em me glava boli 
<obrut> i tebe jebe giht ? meni se konacno povlaci
<SilverSpace> obrut: vec tri tjedna tj. u dva navrata 
<SilverSpace> vec sam pomislio da nece a on se vrati jos jace
<SilverSpace> i meni je danas bolje 
<SilverSpace> cca jos 3 dana
<jelly> DomaMuffin: owncloud, nextcloud, koji je onda sad za staviti najboljsi ak se ide iznova?
<Mmike> eto me na DP kabelu :)
<Mmike> moram rec da je slika - ista :D
<obrut> ma da ? :) nisu pixeli onako ugodniji, oko pjeva od srece ? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj si onaj adapter u chipoteci uzeo
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne, kupio sam neki u Instaru jer mi je tu blizu doma
<Mmike> uzeo sam DP-DP kabl i uzeo sam HDMI->DVI adapter
<Mmike> al' ne radi
<Mmike> u biti nuc ne radi
<Mmike> tak da...
<Mmike> nemam pojma :D
<Mmike> sad se bas idem prtljat s time, gotov poso za danas
<SilverSpace> sretno
<SilverSpace> faj HDMI->DVI adapter meni na dell ne radi a na drugom monitoru radi 
<SilverSpace> sad sam jos jedan narucio 
<SilverSpace> pa cu vidjeti
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DpUiFx3W4AAu6XS?format=jpg
<SilverSpace> prejako 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> kre je baja za haproxy?  Vidim na kanalu da hajlajtaju nekog sa sumnjivo slicnim slovom i prezimenom :-)
<hrvoje> kre je baja za sve :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, radi mi ok
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nuc mi bio u fastboot modu a disk nije imao os
<Mmike> pa je bio crni ekran
<Mmike> pa sam mislio da ne radi
<Mmike> ugl, radi sve
<Mmike> sad se gnjavim sa onom idijotarijom od netplana
<Mmike> jelly, je, radi za haproxy
<Mmike> mislim, pornjava je haproxy :)
<jelly> ha
<Mmike> jel' mogu kako promijeniti ime android telefona?
<CrazyLemon> yup
<CrazyLemon> settings -> about phone -> device name
<CrazyLemon> ako je stock android
<CrazyLemon> ako nije...  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> koja je to metoda snježne grude
<DomaMuffin> jelly, meni OC radi, pa nisam ovaj drugi ni probao
<DomaMuffin> Mmike, koje su dimenzije NUC-a , kakva konfa/cijena ? 
<Mmike> mali je
<Mmike> soma kuna
<Mmike> neki celeron
<Mmike> :)
<DomaMuffin> imas URL ? Imam atoma iz 2006 koji sad vec stvarno muku muci da mude multimedijalni centar. 2gb rama , ono, jadan
<DomaMuffin> al je velik ko 2 kutije pljuga
<DomaMuffin> OK, 3
<Mmike> NUC7CJYH
<DomaMuffin> thx
<DomaMuffin> Ovo je dobro! di si uzimao ? 
<DomaMuffin> Al, cek, nemrem dva harda puknut ? 
<DomaMuffin> Aha, mogu, ako je jedan M2
<jelly> ili usb3
<Mmike> dva harda?
<Mmike> aha, tebi je to i serveros
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, neznam vise di, nabava.net pa napisi naziv
<Mmike> aha, znam
<Mmike> prosat
<Mmike> tu kod mene
<DomaMuffin> jelly, sto manje zica, to manje nesrece, sve sto moze mora  biti u shasiji
<DomaMuffin> Mmike, nema bas za soma, vise za dva :)
<Mmike> nema ih vise
<Mmike> ovaj je bio tipa 1040 kuna ili 1080
<DomaMuffin> http://www.telebit.hr/mb-intel-boxnuc5cpyh-intel-celeron-n3050-1-6ghz-1x-ddr3-u3-4x-lan-hdmi-wl-36mj.html?utm_source=nabava.net&utm_campaign=nabava.net&utm_medium=click
<obrut> sto nije bolje uzet nuc s j[345]... cpuom ?
<obrut> cini mi se da su daleko jaci od ovog n celerona, a ne bi trebali biti puno skkuplji
<obrut> inace, meni je htcp isto na atomu 330 s ion chipsetom, radi ok dok mu ne turnes hevc materijal, zato cu uzet nesto bazirano na j4xxx ili j5xxx procesoru
#ubuntu-hr 2018-10-13
<hrvoje> za htpc preporučujem stvari bazirane na amlogic s905 chipsetu, tipa odroid c2 ili khadas vim
<hrvoje> open source je sve živo i gura hevc u 4k samo tako :)
<jelly> meni vim i vim2 Å¡tekaju samo tako za hevc i 4k u androidu
<jelly> još gore, štekaju za h264 nekad
<hrvoje> ma daj? baci oko na logove... ja testirao sa svim živim mogućim i radi ko violina :) ak hoćeš preprodati khadas, viči :D :D
<hrvoje> možda je kvaka u androidu :)
<hrvoje> probaj libreelec staviti gore
<jelly> ovaj NUC gore bi mogao biti sasvim ok radna stanica, kome ne treba više od 8 RAMa ili koliko već ide
<jelly> kad bi koštao $120 i kod nas
<SilverSpace> dan
<Vlado9A> dobar dan :)
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: dan 
<obrut> hrvoje: ono sto meni smeta kod tih arm baziranih plocica je sto je cpu u biti spor.. ok hw dekodiranje videa i svega, ali ako mi sucelje i ostale stvari ne idu skroz glatko, nije to to... zato recimo jos uvijek imam htpc na atomu a ne na rpiju jer jednostavno sve ide gladje
<Mmike> jelly, spor je cpu, initramfs kad se potjera fakat traje
<Mmike> meni kod androida smeta sto nema updateova na vrijeme, a znam da ce mi ovaj nuc raditi bar 3-4 godine
<Mmike> veli vileni da x265 dekodira s minimalno muke
<Mmike> a s obzirom da nemam nit fullhd telku, fakat nije bitno ;D
<SilverSpace> Meni android fakat dobro radi 
<SilverSpace> s905 2GB RAM + 16GB ROM 
<hrvoje> obrut: istina, CPU je relativno spor ali HTPC najčešće nema neke lude CPU zahtjeve (izuzev dekodiranja videa što ovaj radi u hardveru)
<hrvoje> nisu ni ti celeroni loši, postali su solidno jaki
<Mmike> ne radi mi fancontrol na nucu
<Mmike> tj, nemrem procitat koja je brzina ventilatorcica :(
<SilverSpace> ni meni na asus ploci to ne radi 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne?
<Mmike> s asusima nisam nikad bedova imao za to
<SilverSpace> cpu_fan:        0 RPM
<SilverSpace> vis doso novi kernel mogo bi pokrenut pretrazivanje
<SilverSpace> mozda sad proradi 
<SilverSpace> Sorry, no sensors were detected.
<SilverSpace> nis
<Mmike> ne kuzim systemd-resolved
<Mmike> nece resolvat samo hostname
<Mmike> znaci, imam lokalno stroj koji se zove 'ibkec'. Kad pitam mikrotika za to, ovaj se uredno javi, i resolva.
<Mmike> Al' kad napravim to kroz systemd-resolved, ovaj opce ne pita mikrotika, nego nakelji 'search domain' koji imam i s tim pita mikrotika
<SilverSpace> Asus PRIME X470-PRO
<SilverSpace> nis ne radi 
<SilverSpace> mislim od senzora
<SilverSpace> jos nis na google nemogu naci 
<SilverSpace> ustvari kazu da tek od kernela 4.18
<SilverSpace> bu to radilo 
<SilverSpace> a kod mene 4.15
<SilverSpace> http://jebo.me/pas/6
<SilverSpace> povray 
<SilverSpace> gledam da si jedan ssd M.2 upiknem na plocu imam dva m.2 na ploci
#ubuntu-hr 2018-10-14
<SilverSpace> dan
<sillyslux> "a technician was working on an F-16 when he accidentally activated the six-barrels 20mm Vulcan M61A-1 cannon"
<sillyslux> https://www.aviation24.be/military-aircraft/belgian-air-component/air-force-f-16-destroyed-maintenance-collateral-damage-second/
<SilverSpace> sillyslux: loš dan na poslu :)
<sillyslux> lol daaa
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> wtf https://derpibooru.org/1748012
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ak kupijes m2 disk, pazi da je PCIe a ne SATA
<Mmike> ja uboo, i cekam ga vec 6 dana da mi dodje
<Mmike> ona 4 SSDa u raid0 polju postala tijesna ;)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jesi ti ugasio xe i sve kad si povray tjerao?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, dodao, al' mi cudno da ima iste performanse k'o obrutov i7
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nisam ugasio x e
<Mmike> SilverSpace, moras, jbg
<Mmike> inace brojevi nemaju smisla
<SilverSpace> ah 
<Mmike> najbolje ti je bootat stroj u singleuser modu i onda pokrenut  povray --benchmark
<Mmike> SilverSpace, mosh sad?
<SilverSpace> evo sad cu potjerati 
<Mmike> da odmah izmijenim brojeve?
<Mmike> :* :)
<jelly> pa dobro X server i ostalo obicno ne uzima puno cpu% 
<jelly> ja stopam ili ubijem browsere, i masina je idle
<sillyslux> ovi blesavi modem-manager-gui mi uzme 10-30%
<jelly> web browseri su najvece zlo.  Ne znam za gnome čuda, to ne trošim (osim na ubuntutu na laptopu jer unity je gnome based)
<SilverSpace> http://jebo.me/pas/8
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa i nije neka razlika
<Mmike> ja sam zeni stavio elementaryOS
<Mmike> baziran na gnome3
<Mmike> i window manager jede 30-50% jedne jezgre, stalno
<jelly> SilverSpace: kak nije, 7% :-)
<SilverSpace> kak si to izracunao :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, thnx, popravio! :D
<jelly> (129.5-121.5)/121.5 (puta sto posto)
<jelly> Mmike: a di je dual xeon gold 6140?
<jelly> dzaba smo kupovali servere nove ako ih neces ni staviti na popis :-)
<sillyslux> dzaba ili badava?
<jelly> hmm!
<jelly> rekao bih da se cesce koristi ovo drugo!
<jelly> ali evo sad sam koristio ovo prvo u istom znacenju, jezik se mijenja ;-)
<jelly> "dzaba bilo konja vranih"
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nisi jos na listu stavio 
<Mmike> jelly, pa
<Mmike> jelly, metnijo sam sve sto si mi dao
<Mmike>  jedino od hbognera tonu toga nisam stavio jer lik nije normalan :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jesam, kak nisam?
<jelly> imas pejst vec dva tjedna ceka
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ah corav sam  trazio sam na kraju :)
<jelly>  weeks 5 days ago.
<jelly> 2 weeks 5 days ago.
<jelly> serveri su vec u produkciji tjedan dana!
<Mmike> jelly, de ga opet tu
<Mmike> sad cu metnit
<jelly> klikni tamo na jebo.me/pas pa citaj
<jelly> da sad ne pejstam nazad iz toga u kanal
<jelly> sam da skuzim kako obrisati spam, otkud ovi politicki nadju bas taj pastebin
<sillyslux> oh! http://jebo.me/pas/9
<jelly> nema ga vise
<jelly> hvala klincu da chrome zna admin password, jer ga nigdje drugdje nemam
<sillyslux> meh... mislim da ga mozes vidjet plain text u settingsima
<jelly> to bi značilo da se moram ulogirati na server i nać instalaciju...
<sillyslux> oh da, kliknes settings, pa skroz gore pise passwords
<jelly> aha u chromeu, da
<sillyslux> chrome settings
<jelly> good point
<jelly> Mmike: sam skrolaj do dole http://jebo.me/pas/7
<jelly> nazivne frekvencije modernih CPU-ova su cista laz
<sillyslux> pa jos kliknes na oko simbol
<jelly> ovaj veli da je 2.3GHz a isao je do 3.nesto, sad se ne sjecam koliko, mozda 3.8 ili 3.5
<sillyslux> nije li to sad zabranjeno? mislim intel benchmarke?
<jelly> ne
<sillyslux> ili je to samo kad installliras one bugfixe?
<sillyslux> https://www.techpowerup.com/247028/intel-gags-customers-from-publishing-performance-impact-of-microcode-updates
<jelly> intel je odustao od toga par dana kasnije, kao stavili su slucajno pogresnu datoteku sa licencom u .tar
<jelly> ali primijetili smo da windows file serveri, instalacija debiana, i mozda postgres baze rade sporije
<jelly> i sta sad, mozes riskirati da neko razvali hipervizor, ili mozes staviti zakrpe i sutit
<jelly> bit ce jos gore kad ukljucim zakrpe za L1TF, koje efektivno pogase hyperthreading
<jelly> to je 20-30% manje CPU-a na cijelom clusteru.  Sva sreca da CPU nije bottleneck
<jelly> za povray te zakrpe nisu ni toliko bitne, kad on racuna sve u userspaceu i ne ronda po sistemskim pozivima previse
<jelly> javi kad ga metnes, Mmike :-D da mogu usporedit sa ovim drugim iste generacije 
<jelly> ako su performanse po 1 core iste na 6140 i 6146 onda intel prodaje maglu
<jelly> ovo je grozno premalo: Intel Xeon Gold 5120            [hbogner]          2.4G  2x14core (56HT)    00m41s          2138,407 CPU-secs  (Linux 3.16, Debian 7)
<jelly> taj cpu, dva komada, bi trebao biti bolji od dva E5-2690v4 a kamoli od dva E5-2683V3
<Mmike> jelly, kol'ko je kora taj gold tvoj?
<Mmike> taj koji si mi sad dao da stavim?
<Mmike> jelly, veli ark.intel da je 18kora, 36vlakna, sam ne znam jel' imas jedan taki CPU u stroju ili dva?
<jelly> dva
<jelly> 36 jezgri, 72 dretve ukupno
<jelly> 2x18core (72HT) 
<Mmike> thnxz
<Mmike> jelly, metnio
<jelly> dakle 3GHz Gold 6146 daje 1167 cpu*s, 2.3GHz Gold 6140 daje 1432 cpu*s
<jelly> cudi me da je ovaj sa vise, slabijih coreova efikasniji
<Mmike> iskreno, nisam siguran da kuzim kaj su mu cpusecs
<jelly> zbroj svog CPU vremena po svim threadovima
<jelly> 24HT * 0049s = 1167 cpu secs
<jelly> 72HT * 22s = 1432 cpu secs
<jelly> pomnozis jos sa Gigahercima, i dobis brojku koliko je "cycleova" potroseno.  Sto je manja brojka to je cpu "efikasniji"
<jelly> i to zapravo nacin za posteno usporediti sve masine bez obzira na broj socketa i coreova i HT
<jelly> jer ovaj u sekundi odradi 3 giga necega, a onaj odradi 2.3 giga necega
<Mmike> jelly, znaci, da CPU ima samo jedan thread/core takav isti, onda bi render umjesto, ne znam, 22s, trajao 1432 secs?
<jelly> da
<jelly> (osim sto ne bi jer HT nisu pravi threadovi)
<jelly> pravi threadovi, tj. 1 per core: 2.6G  2x12core (24)      00m38s           839.312
<jelly> HT je slabiji: 2.6G  2x12core (48hT)    00m34s          1518.808
<jelly> skoro duplo ciklusa potrosi, a nije duplo brzi
<jelly> (to je isti CPU, bez i sa HT, ono sto si zgodno ostavio u <!-- komentaru -->
<jelly> VMware ima prst-palac procjenu da host sa uključenim HT ima 30% više CPU resursa, i tako crta u GUI-ju
<jelly> treba hbognera nafukati da ponovo izvrti za Gold 5120
<jelly> ne bi smio biti toliko spor
<jelly> idem probat Silver 4110
#ubuntu-hr 2019-10-07
<Mmike> jelly, btw, bed, doma, je u speedtest-cli appu
<Mmike> kroz njega imam 4MB/sec u uploadu
<Mmike> sad kad se sjednem za komp pa upogonim isti kroz browser, vidim da je brzina 200/100
<Mmike> slicno, sto se nisam sjetio iz USA probati, kad se spojim na server i potjeram speedtest-cli tamo, 200/100
<Mmike> :)
<vileni> ja sam jucer cuo da u skoli uce speedtest
<vileni> Mmike: jesi stigao doma?
<vileni> tj bitnije, jesi li rezervirao rucak? :)
<Mmike> :) :)
<vileni> testiram sa laptopa, dobijem 60/80
<vileni> probam sa servercica, 100/25
<vileni> laptop wireless naravno
<nvucinic> internet vas laze
<jelly> Mmike: ok, znaci speedtest-cli ne valja
<dodobas> ahh, hebeni bugovi po stanu, bojler ne pokazuje znakove zivota od nedjelje ujutro, jednostavno nema struje, nac servisera za hitnu intervenciju danas ... nije moguce
<dodobas> nov bojelr, ugrađen prije 6mj, koristen 2-3 tjedna
<jelly> Mmike: probaj speedtest-cli 2.1.2-1 iz debian unstable
<jelly> 2.0.2 http://www.speedtest.net/result/8653540959.png 2.1.2 http://www.speedtest.net/result/8653588265.png
<obrut> dodobas: jel na zasebnom osiguracu ? ispitao dovod struje do bojlera ?
<dodobas> osigurac bi trebao biti ok (nije iskocio), dovod ne mogu bas ispitat, jer zice idu direktno u bojler
<obrut> pa otvoris kutijicu gdje je spojeno na bojler i igras se ispitivacem :)
<dodobas> jedan serviser koji ne zeli doci na hitnu intervenciju, kaze, to bi mogla biti maticna ploca (da se zna dogodit)
<obrut> kutijicu -> poklopac
<obrut> maticna ploca ? kakav si ti to bojler kupio ?!?
<dodobas> pa, lol, sve je elektronika danas :)
<dodobas> novi mini quest, kupit 'isptivac' jer nemam ga sigurno
<nvucinic> obrut: jebemu pa vec 10 godina moras na tv-u prvo updateati firmware :)
<dodobas> nvucinic: obrut vjerjoatno jos uvijek bojler pali Å¡ibicama :)
<obrut> ijao, pa zna se da se ti kucne pizdarije kupuju sto jednostavnije i sto manje didja !
<jelly> --> jozo (~jozo@188-167-104-49.dynamic.chello.sk) has joined #debian
<jelly> JOZO!
<jelly> to mi je uvijek hostname kad pisem SMTP rucno... EHLO jozo
<DomaMuffin> Jozo Bozo ? ( madjionicar )
<DomaMuffin> https://jozobozo.com/
<Mmike> dodobas, jesi ti na officeboxu?
<ivoks> https://www.jutarnji.hr/incoming/kosovojpg/9455090/alternates/LANDSCAPE_780/kosovo.jpg
<ivoks> kosovo.jpg
<ivoks> bili izbori na kosovu
<ivoks> hrpa zastava se tamo vijori
<ivoks> niti jedna kosovska
<Mmike> ivoks, ti si ofisboks/homboks u uredu?
<Mmike> ili?
<ivoks> u uredu imam mikroval
<Mmike> a doma obicnu pecnicu?
<Mmike> :))))))))))
<Mmike> I had to :)
<Mmike> ne kuzim kaj a1 brije, ovo kaj mi se desava fakat izgleda k'o cudan pokusaj MITMa :)
<jelly> možda su zašarafili nešto nakon ddosa?
<jelly> https://zimo.dnevnik.hr/clanak/poteskoce-u-radu-internetske-mreze-a1-hrvatska-radimo-na-otklanjanju-problema---577864.html
<Mmike> jelly, a cini se da ja samo imam bedove
<Mmike> curl -v https://iskon.hr
<Mmike> i zapne na TSL handshake, Client hello
<Mmike> pogotovo se fino vidi kad `curl -vIL iskon.hr`
<Mmike> ode na iskon.hr, ovaj mu vrati 301, ovaj se redirekta na https i onda stane
<ivoks> Mmike: imam mikrovalnu vezu prema optickom centru
<Mmike> kad se prespojim na mobitel (bombon) radi 
<ivoks> sto nije jasno?
<ivoks> to ima manje latencije nego li optika
<Mmike> ivoks, hm?
<Mmike> koje, curl?
<ivoks> mikroval
<Mmike> aha, mikroval/obicna-pecnica
<jelly> mikroval!
<Mmike> nisi skuzio foru, sorry
<Mmike> losa je, izgleda :)
<jelly> nije samo za klopu
<ivoks> skuzio sam ja foru
<jelly> na kojoj to frekvi radi
<Mmike> rijesio sam vipnet problem tako da sam kroz ssh tunel progurao https proxyu :D
<Mmike> jos kad bi apt to kuzio
<Mmike> dobra je stvar sto se usrani snapovi ne zele apdejtat jer je sve preko httpsa :D :D :D
<jelly> apt kuzi http_proxy env var
<jelly> mozda i https_proxy posebno
<jelly> also, man apt.conf
<Mmike> snapovi nemaju veze s aptom
<Mmike> apt kuzi, da
<Mmike> snap isto kuzi, al' nema namjesteno :)
<Mmike> btw, ne radi mi nit STARTTLS
<Mmike> jelly, znas neki tool s kojim mogu debugirat TLS za imap/smtp?
<Mmike> slicno k'o curl za http/https ?
<jelly> swaks za smtp (slanje)
<jelly> openssl s_client za sve ostalo :-)
<jelly> pričati pop3 ručno nije teško, imap je malo tlaka
<Mmike> da, swaks je kul
<Mmike> isto zapne na kad treba TLS upalit
<Mmike> do onda sve radi
<jelly> interesting
<jelly> probaj fore radi smanjit MTU na interfejsu za jedno 100
<jelly> možda su krenuli (loše) implementirati nešto, o čemu ne smijem ni znati ni pričati ;-)
<jelly> a koji ti je imap server?
<Mmike> jelly, ma, nije stvar u IMAP serveru
<jelly> i jel ima razlike kad se spusti mtu
<Mmike> cim se odspojim sa A1 i prenbacim na mobitel, sve radi (i imap i https)
<Mmike> cek da probam
<Mmike> jelly, radi!
<Mmike> jelly koji kufer? :D
<jelly> strgana im je mreža na suptilan način i Linuxov pMTUd ne radi
<Mmike> jelly, zanimljivo 
<Mmike> naime, ne radi mi nit iphone
<Mmike> https, jel
<jelly> resetiraj odn .powercycleaj CPE / IAD pa vidi jel se popravi (vjerojatno neće ali ko zna)
<jelly> router, jeli
<jelly> meni tako "radi" vpn od firme
<jelly> pa imam u konfi za vpnc jedan mtu, a za openconnect, koji bi trebao skužiti sam, drugi
<jelly> a mrzi me zamijeniti vpn server sa linuxom, jer onda održavanje prelazi sa networking odjela nama ;-)
<Mmike> sto bi bio iad = internet access device?
<Mmike> inace, restaro ruter, resetiro na tvornicke postavke, isti drek
<Mmike> ne radi
<Mmike> sad radi, kad sam na linuxu spustio mtu
<Mmike> al' kak da to na iphoneu napravim? :D
<jelly> hm, spustiš MTU na vlastitom AP-u :-)
<jelly> korak 0) je staviti svoj AP umjesto da se koristi wifi od ovog od providera, jeli
<Mmike> hm, da
<Mmike> nemam to tu
<Mmike> valjda ce konji popraviti to ovih dana
<Mmike> opce ne zelim razmisljat zakaj je smanjenje MTUa popravilo ovo
<jelly> prijavi bug,  Good luck.
<Mmike> kome, a1? :)
<jelly> da, korisničkoj, čisto radi iskustva
<jelly> svi telekomi su srezali korisničke, ako se ljudi ne žale ne postoji incentive da se to popravi ikad
<jelly> Mmike: jel ti radi speedtest-cli noviji kako spada?
<jelly> http://debian.iskon.hr/debian/pool/main/s/speedtest-cli/speedtest-cli_2.1.2-1_all.deb speedtest-cli_2.1.2-1_all.deb 24156 SHA256:25dbc03c2b987e5fb3c3763fbe0c9775936226ad3ccb9b3381864f7782c7f683
<Mmike> zvao jutros, slao mail
<Mmike> budem sad ponovo poslao mail
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> cek da vidim odakle  da 2.1.2 pokupim
<Mmike> mario@mx260 ~> rmadison speedtest-cli
<Mmike>  speedtest-cli | 0.3.4-1 | xenial/universe | source, all
<Mmike>  speedtest-cli | 2.0.0-1 | bionic/universe | source, all
<Mmike>  speedtest-cli | 2.1.1-1 | disco/universe  | source, all
<Mmike>  speedtest-cli | 2.1.1-2 | eoan/universe   | source, all
<Mmike> mario@mx260 ~>
<Mmike> bionic je stroj s kojeg radi krivo, xenial je stroj s kojeg radi ok
<Mmike> jelly, koji je ono server ir?
<Mmike> server id?
<Mmike> izgleda da radi - pip iinstall speedtest-cli u virtualenv, i imam 200/100
<Mmike> izadjem van iz virtualenva - 200/4
<jelly> 12319 je iskon
<jelly> znači popravili su pajtonušu
#ubuntu-hr 2019-10-08
<Mmike> jelly, koji ti ldap klijent koristis?
<Mmike> cli neki if possibile? :)
<jelly> Mmike: ni jedan cli, obicni openldapov ldapsearch ako moram.  Neki prastari java "ldapbrowser" za browsanje
<jelly> kupio DP-HDMI adapter iz kine, morao skinuti kuciste da bi mogao ustekati dva jedan pored drugog, fali 3mm
<jelly> sad ima novo "kuciste" od selotejpa i kartona, ali also sad opet gledam sliku ne preko VGA nego preko 2xHDMI
<jelly> i mogu spojiti 2. monitor na preostali VGA
<jelly> oh well, sad znam zasto taj adapted kosta $4 a ovaj u linksu, 1mm uzi, 100kn
#ubuntu-hr 2019-10-09
<ivoks> jel netko dizao stambeni kredit bez hipoteke? Mmike mozda?
<ivoks> cini se da se nesto dogadja na pucini
<ivoks> dva broda su dosla jedan do drugoga
<ivoks> a treci je promijenio kurs prema njima
<ivoks> ova dva usporavaju
<ivoks> a treci prema njima ful gas
<obrut> cuo je da jedan od njih ima kvalitetne robe pa se zuri da uvati dok nije proslo... 
<ivoks> cetvrti odlazi
<obrut> taj je vec pokupio... kilo bijelog, dvi kile zutog...
<ivoks> obrut: govorim o brodovima koji tragaju za splavom za spasavanje
<ivoks> bome... sva tri puni gas prema istoj tocci
<Mmike> ivoks, nop, hipoteka na stan koji sam kupio
<ivoks> meni treba za renovaciju
<Mmike> jelly, ldap2csv, pa onda gledam - jebemti ldap i tko ga smisli
<ivoks> sta fali ldapu
<Mmike> ivoks, nemam pojma :/
<Mmike> normalni alati
<Mmike> za kverijanje
<Mmike> al' ok, json i jq su jos gori
<BotaniCar> Ima li tko nekakav mail za MS support ? :) Odradio sam 4 kruga razgovora s azijatima i indijanerima preko telefona, bez uspjeha, stvar zapne vec kad im treba odslovkati nesto :)
<jelly> ma jq je mila majka u odnosu na ldap searcheve
<jelly> BotaniCar: jel koristis americku abecedu za slovkanje
<jelly> tj. NATO abecedu
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3TtjJrIVjs
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Rokeri s Moravu - Krkenzi kikiriki evri dej - (Official Video) :: Duration: 03:06 :: Views: 958,602 uploaded by HI FI Centar Official :: 5,417 likes :: 240 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<BotaniCar> jelly: mislis na pilotsku ? 
<BotaniCar> Pokusao sam i tako :(
<jelly> tango alfa kilo oskar, đuliet eho
<jelly> #onokad po duljini datoteke znas da backup ne valja...
<jelly> Wed Oct  9 04:06:28 2019 Normal File-->     2,147,483,647 /vz/backups/[...]/98/98-2019-10-08T230001+0200@[...]-I-04.tar.gz
<jelly> aha. ipak je ok, namjerno je rezan prije 2GiB-1
#ubuntu-hr 2019-10-10
<DomaMuffin> morning bojz 
<Mmike> da
<ivoks_> It will work on x64 editions of Windows but will not work with 64 bit applications.
<DomaMuffin> Kernel lockdowns! https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/patch/?id=aefcf2f4b58155d27340ba5f9ddbe9513da8286d
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> TIL https://mojtv.hr/film/11473/katynska-suma.aspx
#ubuntu-hr 2019-10-11
<Mmike> muka mi ovo priznati, al' slack je, osim sto mu je klijent totalno u kurcu (spornjikav na starijim strojevima), puno bolji od IRCa :)
<sillyslux_> po cemu to?
<hrvoje> multimedija je prvo Å¡to mi pada na pamet
<jelly> nije po plaćanju za history...
<DomaMuffin> *al slack MI je 
<SilverSpace> vece
<SilverSpace> hm izgleda da se isplati uzeti rpi u chipoteci jer kad sve uzmes preko neta razlika je mala cca 100kn ako prođeš bez carine 
<jelly> u chipoteci su bili bezobrazni prema vise ljudi koje znam
<jelly> carine od slovenaca do nas ne bi smjelo biti
<SilverSpace> bas sad gledam slovence
<SilverSpace> jelly: kak su bili bezobrazni 
<jelly> ne sjecam se detalja ali "prilicno"
<SilverSpace> pih
<SilverSpace> ja imam dobra iskustva sa njima 
<SilverSpace> doduse nisam nesto skupo ni kupovao kod njih 
<Mmike> kazem SSHju StrictHostKeyChecking=no, al' se i dalje nece spojit i vristsi 'REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED'
<Mmike> jelly, fakat, sad, jebemu, jebo.me/pas! :)
<Mmike> https://pastebin.com/KrHJDMfw
<SilverSpace> doduse ovdje za iste novce kupiš to kaj u chipoteli samo rpi http://bit.ly/318KBkD
<jelly> s obzirom da mi je propalo patchiranje storagea, mozda bi to i mogao pogledati 
<Mmike> aha, tulav sam - pise dolje da je kljuc krivi :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace, bus gledo utrku sutra? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: v nedelju u 3 ujutro pocinje kvalifikacije
<SilverSpace> a u 7 trka
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> kvalifikacije nebum gledo :)
<SilverSpace> sutra je subota 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: bas ni ne gledam zadnje vrijeme 
<SilverSpace> dosadilo mi 
<SilverSpace> totalo ne zanimljivo 
<SilverSpace> motoGP sad pratim 
<SilverSpace> kod slovenaca je 71euro sa dostavom 
<jelly> jel to puno ili malo?
<jelly> to za najjači?
<jelly> sa 4 giga bajata
<SilverSpace> da za 4G
<SilverSpace> chipoteka 600n
<SilverSpace> kn
<SilverSpace> isto ko i slovenci tj. 526,87kn
<SilverSpace> deset eura manje
<jelly> dammit, hoće 3A a imam usb punjač koji daje 2.4A po portu
<SilverSpace> da treba 3A
<SilverSpace> punjac kartica hdmi 
<SilverSpace> nabere se 
<SilverSpace> kuciste
<jelly> kaj hdmi, nema hdmi??
<jelly> ajoj da, micro hdmi
<SilverSpace> mikro hdmi
<jelly> a kartica valjda imas par komada po stanu
<SilverSpace> 92 dolara na ali 
<SilverSpace> konplet
<SilverSpace> http://bit.ly/319tleO
<SilverSpace> tj 99
<jelly> hmm, AMD laptop https://www.lenovostore.hr/prijenosna-racunala/lenovo-thinkpad/lenovo-thinkpad-e490-3-1409-1494-detail
<jelly> (link je na E495 bez obzira sto pise u URLu)
<jelly> soon coming to the beautifool Croatia https://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/service/strompreise-koennten-durch-kohleausstieg-deutlich-steigen-a-1290917.html
 * Mmike gleda x270 neki negdje
<Mmike> u x260 nemre nvme disk
<Mmike> tj, treba neki sugavi adapter
#ubuntu-hr 2019-10-12
<vrodic[m]> X2xx su besmisleni uz thin bezel 14"
<Mmike> nikako :)
<Mmike> manji su
<Mmike> T4xx su preveliki za avion
<jelly> jesu li se avioni smanjili u zadnje vrijeme? :-)
<vrodic[m]> morat ću usporediti, ali ako me sjećanje dobro služi t480s je lakši i manje bulky od mog x230
<sillyslux> hm stavio tcl 43ep660 na stol kao novi ekran... ima ga jos sutra za 2900kn u emezeti
<sillyslux> nije mi bas nesto, za 1000 vise sam mozda triba uzet sonijevo nesto
<sillyslux> al nije ni lose
<sillyslux> veliko, a livo i desno osjetis da je pod krivim kutem
<sillyslux> malo
<sillyslux> ono sonijevo bi bilo ips
<sillyslux> a jebiga sad je kasno :/
<sillyslux> a ne, to nije to
<CrazyLemon> ep ili dp ? :)
<CrazyLemon> 390 €.. za te pare možeš dobiti dosta bolje od FHD pa not that great smart tv :)
<CrazyLemon> ah ..dp je več 4k
#ubuntu-hr 2019-10-13
<vrodic[m]> Mmike: X230 je 1.67L zapremine, T480s je 1.38L. Težina je: X230: 1.34 KG, T480S: 1.31 KG
<vrodic[m]> x390 je 1.14 L, 1.28 kg (nema više novih X2xx)
<sillyslux> ep660 4k, ajd... sad ima mista na za sve
<DomaMuffin> Koji je najjeftiniji thinkpad s thunderbolt portom ? 
<sillyslux> tako i ja gledam sta je najjeftinije pa pozalim
<DomaMuffin> pusti ti moj zal, koji je najjeftiniji thinkpad s TBom ? :)
